# Zuletzt gesehen



## dianelized20 (23 Aug. 2012)

Sowas vermisse ich hier doch, gibt es doch auch in anderen Foren 

Hier kann mal halt alles posten, was man zuletzt im Fernsehen, auf DVD/Blu-ray oder im Kino gesehen hat. Und seinen Senf dazugeben, wenn man will  Ich fang mal an...

*American Pie - Das Klassentreffen*

War doch eher skeptisch, als ich vom Wiedertreffen, der ganzen alten Charaktere hörte, sowas geht ja dann doch öfters in die Hose. Aber wurde dann doch sehr positiv überrascht, richtig witziger Streifen *8/10*

*Hugo Cabret*

Martin Scorsese mit einer bilderreichen Hommage an die Anfänge des Stummfilms. Hab von vielen gehört/gelesen, dass sie sich beim Film gelangweilt haben, kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen. Toll gemachter Streifen *8.5/10*

*Contagion*

Ähnlich gelagerter Film wie damals Outbreak, in dem es auch um eine Virus-Epidemie geht. Der Film kommt dann doch etwas realistischer daher und damit auch wenig spektakulärer. Sehr beunruhigende Vision, die vielleicht nur am Ende etwas enttäuscht, da die Auflösung doch etwas plötzlich und fast im vorbeigehen daherkommt. Aber man kann es auch als näher an der Wirklichkeit betrachten. *7/10*
​

bin auf weiteres gespannt...


----------



## Shadowbeast (29 Aug. 2012)

*The dark knight rises*

Grandioses Ende der Trilogie. Lediglich Banes deutsche Synchrosation ist zum Omas erwürgen. _10/10_


----------



## Death Row (31 Aug. 2012)

*The Expendables 2*

Dat haut rein! Von der ersten Minute an steigt der Bodycount bereits ins unermessliche. Das gesamte Team durchsiebt volle Möhre und ohne Gnade ganze Heerscharen von Gegnern, die nur Kanonenfutter sind. So geht das durch den ganzen Film. Keine Sekunde Langeweile wie ich finde. Jeder Darsteller bekommt seine angemessene Screentime, besonders hervorzuheben Herr Norris, da will ich aber noch nicht zuviel verraten. Soviele Zitate und One-Liner habe ich auch noch nicht zu Ohren bekommen. Der ganze Kinosaal tobte bei fast jedem Spruch und jedem Auftritt. Jeder Blutspritzer wurde mit Beifall geehrt 

Ums kurz zu machen:
*9.5/10 Punkten*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Sep. 2012)

*The Expendables 2* kann ich dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen Death Row Hammer Film, wer auf Filme der alten Action steht sollte den gucken. *8/10*


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Sep. 2012)

*The Road*

Viele Empfehlungen und gute Kritiken, aber ich war dann doch etwas enttäuscht, passiert nicht viel und der Sinn der Wanderung erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich. Viggo macht seinen Job ganz gut, Charlize ist viel zu wenig zu sehen *5/10*

*I am You - Mörderische Sehnsucht*

TV-Spielfilm hat gemeint, der wäre gut, dann hab ich mir den mal angeschaut. Echte Perle muss ich sagen, ein Thriller-Drama nach einer wahren Begebenheit, das unter die Haut geht. Die Mord-Szene ist echt heftig *8.5/10*​


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Sep. 2012)

*TED - Der Film*

Ein wirklich witziger und unterhaltsamer Film aber ohne große Ansprüche. Teilweise auf unterstem Niveau und geschmacklos aber wer drauf steht (ab und zu muss sowas mal sein).
Hab lange nicht mehr so gelacht im Kino.

*8/10*


----------



## Punisher (11 Sep. 2012)

Tagesschau


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Sep. 2012)

*Die Camper* - Staffel 1

so jetzt kann's weitergehen mit Benno Ewermann


----------



## MetalFan (13 Sep. 2012)

Death Row schrieb:


> *The Expendables 2*
> 
> Dat haut rein! Von der ersten Minute an steigt der Bodycount bereits ins unermessliche. Das gesamte Team durchsiebt volle Möhre und ohne Gnade ganze Heerscharen von Gegnern, die nur Kanonenfutter sind. So geht das durch den ganzen Film. Keine Sekunde Langeweile wie ich finde. Jeder Darsteller bekommt seine angemessene Screentime, besonders hervorzuheben Herr Norris, da will ich aber noch nicht zuviel verraten. Soviele Zitate und One-Liner habe ich auch noch nicht zu Ohren bekommen. Der ganze Kinosaal tobte bei fast jedem Spruch und jedem Auftritt. Jeder Blutspritzer wurde mit Beifall geehrt
> 
> ...



Das kann ich unterschreiben!

Hätte mir von der Story etwas mehr erwartet bzw. es wäre mehr drin gewesen.


----------



## Toolman (14 Sep. 2012)

*Cowboys & Aliens*

Gut, da der Titel schon verrät worum es hier geht muss man sich auch nicht über die Story wundern. Da hätte man durchaus etwas mehr Tiefe einbauen können, gerade was die Charaktere angeht. Zwischenzeitlich plätscherte der Film leider nur so vor sich hin. Außerdem habe ich persönlich nicht ganz kapiert, wofür die Aliens jetzt die Menschen entführt haben, aber seis drum, es waren gute 2 Stunden Popcorn-Kino, deswegen

*6/10* Punkte


----------



## Death Row (15 Sep. 2012)

*Marvel's Avengers*

Oh man.

Der Film kickt alles weg, was Comicverfilmungen anbelangt! Ausgereifte Story mit genug Tiefgang, massig Action und jede Figur bekommt die Zeit, die sie verdient :thumbup:

Man merkt, dass der Film sich sehr gut aufteilt in ruhiger Einleitung und actionlastigem Schlussteil.

Hier hat man alles richtig gemacht, weiter so! :WOW:

*10/10 Punkten*


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Sep. 2012)

*Juan Of The Dead*

Tolle Zombiekomödie aus Kuba (!). Leute, die mit Shaun of the dead was anfangen konnten, werden hier sicherlich auch ihren Spaß haben. Wobei der Blutanteil doch erstaunlich gering ist, hat auch ne FSK 16-Freigabe. Aber sehr einfallsreich inszeniert. *8.5/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (17 Sep. 2012)

*The Fighter*

Toll gespieltes, auf einer wahren Geschichte beruhendes Sportler-/Familiendrama. 
Teilweise vielleicht etwas spannungsarm (bei einem Drama nicht unüblich) und "nervig". 
Christian Bale hat für seine Leistung endlich und zurecht einen Oscar bekommen!!!
War für mich (als "Fan") eine Freude ihm zuzusehen!
Empfehlenswert!

*8/10*
(Bei so einer Zahlen-Bewertung tue ich mich etwas schwer)​


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Sep. 2012)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *8/10*
> (Bei so einer Zahlen-Bewertung tue ich mich etwas schwer)​



Musste ja nicht


----------



## German123 (25 Sep. 2012)

*The Avengers*

Ich mag keine Comicgeschichten und kannte auch nur einige der Kinofilme. Fand die Geschichte dennoch nett und den Film unterhaltsam. An einigen Stellen musste ich kurz die Augen verdrehen, aber es hielt sich im Rahmen. 

*8/10*
Ein guter Film. Habe es nicht bereuht, ihn mir nicht im Kino angesehen zu haben, sondern nur auf BlueRay.


----------



## MetalFan (25 Sep. 2012)

*Das Haus aus Sand und Nebel*

Hervorragend gespieltes und intensives (Gesellschafts)Drama aus dem Jahr 2003 mit den Oscargewinnern Sir Ben Kingsley und 
Jennifer Connelly. Kein Popcorn-Kino aber sehr sehenswert!

*9/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Sep. 2012)

*Resident Evil - Damnation* - Hammer, daran kann sich Hollywood mal ne scheibe abschneiden, so macht man ein guten Resident Evil Film, hat alles sehr gut zusammengepasst und wer Degeneration mochte wird diesen auch mögen. *8,5/10*


----------



## henkbioly (27 Sep. 2012)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Resident Evil - Damnation* - Hammer, daran kann sich Hollywood mal ne scheibe abschneiden, so macht man ein guten Resident Evil Film, hat alles sehr gut zusammengepasst und wer Degeneration mochte wird diesen auch mögen. *8,5/10*



soooo!!! grottoid! hat mit resi NICHTS zu tun! da kannste dich inner disco vorn strobo stellen! hat den selben effekt!


SCHLECHT!!! 1-3 lass ich GERADE so durchegehn! aber das jetzt? pfff


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Sep. 2012)

Du weißt aber schon das dies der Animations Film ist oder?
Hier mal Trailer:
Resident Evil Damnation Trailer 2012 (German-sub) - YouTube


----------



## Tr0num (27 Sep. 2012)

Loopers. Guter Film, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## henkbioly (27 Sep. 2012)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon das dies der Animations Film ist oder?
> Hier mal Trailer:
> Resident Evil Damnation Trailer 2012 (German-sub) - YouTube



ok!

mein fehler!

ich kümmer mich drum!


sry


----------



## henkbioly (27 Sep. 2012)

ahh! ok..is das der am flughafen?



mhjoamkey....lass ich gelten


----------



## henkbioly (27 Sep. 2012)

3. posts untereinander...



aber bei resi möchte ich bitte den flavour vom ersten resi! altes herrenhaus....

was hob i mi neibuxt


----------



## MarkyMark (28 Sep. 2012)

*DARK SHADOWS*

Mann, was hab ich gelacht. Johnny Depp ist sonst nicht so mein Ding, aber in der Rolle war das echt großes Kino.

*10/10*

Letzte Woche *HUGO CABRET* geschaut.

Die Story als solches fand ich etwas vorhersehbar, aber die Bilder und der Schnitt waren grandios.

*9/10*


----------



## Shadowbeast (28 Sep. 2012)

Resident Evil Retribution. Was für ein Kack Film


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Sep. 2012)

Weiss garnicht ob ich das öffentlich zugeben darf:

*Northanger Abbey*

Film stand bei meiner Mutti im Regal (totaler Jane-Austen-Fan), und sehe aufm Cover dass Felicity Jones drauf steht. Dachte ich mir ich nehm den mal mit  . Und muss sagen, längst nicht so kitschig wie befürchtet und Felicity ist ja mal sowas von süüüüüüüß




. Also für die Michael Bay-Fans ist das natürlich nix, aber kann man gucken *7/10*​


----------



## derbeste (29 Sep. 2012)

moonrise kingdom


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Sep. 2012)

*Moonrise Kingdom*

Ich mag die Filme von Wes Anderson, viele wohl eher nicht. Ich finde, dieser ist schon fast sein bester. Wie immer skurille Charaktere, eine abgefahrene Story. Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen. *8.5/10*

*Prometheus*

Ja die Erwartungen waren halt riiiesengroß, und die wurden dann doch ein wenig enttäuscht. Alien ist halt nicht zu toppen. Die Story ist einigermaßen spannend. Doch die ganzen Handlungen der Charaktere sind unlogisch, man fragt sich immer wieder, warum die dies und das tun oder nicht tun. Für einmal schauen ist es okay, wird aber wohl kein Sci-Fi-Klassiker *7/10*​


----------



## akber22 (1 Okt. 2012)

gerade heute mal wieder Chronicle geschaut  wers bischen crazy mag ist es das richtige


----------



## thiphoo (1 Okt. 2012)

Vorgestern lief mal wieder "Donnie Darko" im TV, wer den noch nicht gesehen hat-nachholen, und zwar schnell!


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Okt. 2012)

*Rapunzel - Neu Verföhnt*

Und wieder ein Fremdschäm-Film (oder? )  Aber ich muss zugeben, Disney hats eigentlich echt drauf. Mit dem Original-Rapunzel hat die Story nicht mehr viel zu tun, aber sehr rasant und unterhaltsam inszeniert, es gibt viel zu lachen. Auf die Lieder könnte man verzichten, wobei auch keines wirklich das Zeug zum Klassiker hat. Mit dem Kitsch am Ende kann man leben.
Und man kann Disney ja viel vorwerfen, aber die Blu-rays von denen sind immer eine Augen- und Ohrenweide. Vom Allerfeinsten, da gebe ich noch mal einen halben Extrapunkt *8.5/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Okt. 2012)

*Rock of Ages*

Bin ja nicht so ein Musical-Fan, immer dieses Gesinge. Naja wer's mag. Ich dachte, der könnte ganz gut sein, geht ja immerhin um Hardrock der 80er. Und man bekommt auch einige nette Songs zu hören. Leider auch einige der unerträglichen Schnulzen aus der Zeit, das lässt sich aber noch verschmerzen. Film ist rasant inszeniert, auch wenn die Story mal wieder auf den berühmten Bierdeckel passt. Auch wenn man von Tom Cruise halten kann, was man will, hier isser mal wieder grandios. Der Schwachpunkt ist (leider) für mich Julianne Hough. Hatte nie vorher was von ihr gehört, ich mein sie sieht echt schon toll aus, hat einen tollen Körper usw. Aber die Stimme schreckt mich doch etwas ab, Schauspielunterricht wäre vielleicht auch mal nicht schlecht (Ich schätz Metal und Sachse wollen mich jetzt töten  ) *6.5/10*

*Iron Sky*

Der Hype war ja schon vorher riesengroß. Das Billigbudget sieht man dem Film echt nicht an, die Story ist ziemlich abgefahren. Sicher gibt es Schwächen bei der Spannung und der Logik, aber kann man drüber hinwegsehen. Julia Dietze hatte ich vorher auch noch nie gesehen, kann man sich durchaus anschauen  *7/10*

*Shrek 4*

Irgendwie nie zu gekommen, den letzten Teil zu schauen, lief heute abend im TV und auch nix besseres. Muss sagen, gut dass es vorbei ist, dieser hier ist eindeutig der schwächste Teil. Man kann kaum noch lachen. Die Story ist lahm. Anspielungen auf andere Filme gibt es auch kaum noch. *5/10*​


----------



## beachkini (27 Okt. 2012)

Kann bei Rock of Ages & Iron Sky nur zu stimmen. Hab mich allerdings schon durch den Film Footloose mit Julianne gequält. Sieht gut aus und kann sich klasse bewegen, aber das wars dann auch. Die Stimme ist zwar nicht wie erwartet, aber finde ich nicht ganz so negativ. Da gibts einige noch schlimmere (Leah Remini, Miley Cyrus), wo man sich sogar über die deutsche Synchronisation freut.


----------



## Yunan (6 Nov. 2012)

Se7en

Für mich einfach der beste Thriller


----------



## zool (6 Nov. 2012)

Hab grade "The Collector" gesehen, blutig aber gut gemacht und spannend bis zum Schluss!!


----------



## will_ladenschnell (6 Nov. 2012)

Madagaskar 3 man war der schlecht.


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Nov. 2012)

*Dark Shadows*

Was ist nur mit den Filmemachern los? Da freut man sich auf einen gruseligen neuen Tim Burton-Film und dann so ein Käse  Die Comedy-Elemente sind total lächerlich und passen überhaupt nicht zum Film. Die ganzen tollen Schauspieler sind völlig unterfordert. Zum Schluss wird dann noch ein Effektfeuerwerk losgeschossen um noch etwas Geld rauszupulvern. Schade um die mir völlig unbekannte, aber süße Bella Heathcote *4/10*

*Flypaper*

Ein mehr als ungewöhnlicher Bankraub endet im totalen Chaos. Ich muss zugeben, habe den Film hauptsächlich wegen der tollen Ashley Judd angeschaut (welche mich auch immer noch begeistert). Etwas chaotischer Film, der immer wieder Haken schlägt, die kaum nachvollziehbar sind und das Ende ist doch sehr unglaubwürdig. Ashley und Patrick Dempsey geben ihr Bestes. Ich sag mal, man kann den einmal schauen, dann isser wohl schnell wieder vergessen. *6/10*​


----------



## Death Row (13 Nov. 2012)

*Die Klapperschlange*

Nach "Conan - Der Barbar" ein weiterer Klassiker der 80er Jahre, den ich mich in den letzten Tagen reingezogen habe. Die Hauptfigur Snake, die als Vorbild diente für mein Lieblingsspiel Metal Gear Solid: den _musste_ ich einfach in meiner Sammlung haben! 

*8/10 Punkten*


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Nov. 2012)

*Like Crazy*

Drama über eine Fern-Beziehung. Anton Yelchin und Felicity Jones sind wirklich ein tolles Paar. Was zu Anfang wie eine Schnulze anfängt, stellt sich später als tolles Drama heraus, dass die Frage stellt, was man für die wahre Liebe opfern will. Das sehr offende Ende vermeidet jeden Kitsch und lässt viel Interpretationsspielraum. Dass Felicity Jones der absolute Wahnsinn ist, muss ich wohl nicht noch mal erwähnen  *8.5/10*

*Jackie Brown*

Die meisten halten diesen für einen der schwächeren von Tarantino. Finde ich nicht, eine durchdachte Story, grandiose Schauspieler. Ein paar Gewaltausbrüche gibts auch. Und Bridget Fonda - meine Former No. 1- ist absolut hammer in dem Film



*9/10*

*Starship Troopers*

Hat mich im DVD-Regal so angelacht, dachte schauste dir den mal wieder an. Immer noch tolles Popcorn-Kino, mit unfassbarer Gewalt. Kann man sich immer noch gut geben *8/10*​


----------



## timo_trampolin (18 Nov. 2012)

hesher.

kann ich euch wärmstens empfehlen :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (18 Nov. 2012)

*Contagion

*Interessanter und spannender Thriller mit gutem Cast. Einige Fragen bleiben (für mich) unbeantwortet und das Ende war auch etwas merkwürdig, aber alles in allem empfehlenswert :thumbup:


*Final Destination 5

*Klar, es ist Teil 5, hab daher nicht viel von erwartet. Dementsprechend meh war er dann auch  Die Sterbeszenen werden langsam echt langweilig, einzig das Ende war ganz gut gemacht mit einer 'Brücke' zum ersten Teil.
Immerhin gabs den einen oder anderen Hingucker beim Cast 


*Big Trouble in Little China

*80er Jahre mit Kurt Russell, nie vorher gesehen, da dachte ich könnte was sein. War aber nicht  Sowas beklopptes hab ich selten gesehen, fängt ziemlich normal an und wird so nach 30 Minuten sowas von bizarr. Hat mir nicht gefallen. Ist aber wohl Geschmackssache...​


----------



## MetalFan (19 Nov. 2012)

*Willkommen bei den Sch'tis (2008)*

Ich stehe französischen Filmen meist distanziert gegenüber - 
wenn man sich auf die "Eigenarten" dieses Films anlässt/einlassen kann, ist es eine kleine, feine Komödie.
Kann nicht beurteilen in wie weit das in Frankreich Realität ist, für Deutschland kann ich mir so etwas auch vorstellen.
*7/10* 


*Die Stadt der Blinden (2008)*

Kein Popcorn-/Allerwelts-Kino!
Gesellschaftskritisches Endzeit-Drama basierend auf einem Roman u. a. mit Julianne Moore (mag ich nicht unbedingt) 
der die Abgründe der menschlichen Spezies/Natur wieder mal vor Augen führt.
*7/10*​


----------



## Death Row (22 Nov. 2012)

*Dredd 3D*

Hart, brutal und ohne Kompromisse. Dredd sorgt für Recht und Ordnung, und das sehr actionlastig und blutig. Sehr schöne Zeitlupeneffekte und *Olivia Thirlby* kommt auf meine To-Do-Liste 

*8/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (24 Nov. 2012)

*Mission: Impossible - Phantom Protokoll (2011)*

Abgesehen vom Scientology-Mist habe ich für Tom Cruise viel übrig und habe ich deshalb sehr auf M:I 4 gefreut.
Im Großen und Ganzen wurde ich nicht enttäuscht, aber auch nicht vom Hocker gehauen.
Wenn man etwas für technische Spielereien übrig hat (was ich durchaus tue) kommt man definitiv auf seine Kosten.
Kritisieren muss ich, die wenig umfangreiche Rolle des Bösewichts (hat der überhaupt einen nennenswerten Satz gesagt) 
und manche Sachen à la: 
"Wie kommt man ohne Unterstützung mit dem ganzen Agentenzeug mal schnell von Russland nach Dubai?".
Apropos Dubai, an der Außenseite des Burj Khalifa zeigt Tom mal wieder was für ein Kerl in ihm Steckt.
Mein M:I-Reihenfolge lautet: 1>2 & 4>3
*8/10*
Btw. Paula Patton ist definitiv ein Blickfang.


*Die Regeln der Gewalt (2007)*

Auf diesem Film bin ich gestoßen, weil ich auf Laura Vandervoort aus war  
- musste dann aber schnell feststellen das sie leider nur eine sehr kleine Nebenrolle hat .
Film wurde trotzdem geschaut - ist ein kleiner, feiner Thriller für zwischendurch.
*7/10*​


----------



## SnuppyNusser (24 Nov. 2012)

*TV*
Beverly Hills Cops

*DVD*
Edward Scissorhands

*Blu-Ray*
Sky Captain and The World of Tomorrow


----------



## stef2222 (24 Nov. 2012)

Was Frauen wollen - gestern im TV


----------



## MetalFan (25 Nov. 2012)

*The Green Hornet (2011)*

Ein paar nette Gags und Effekte, aber sonst ein überaus nerviger und an einigen Stellen sehr an den Haaren herbeigezogener Film!
Wenn ich ihn mir nicht alleine angeschaut hätte, hätte ich ihn bestimmt vor dem Ende ausschalten müssen.
*3/10*


*Iron Sky (2012)*

Der Hype, die Erwartungen bzw. das Potential waren groß, am Ende kann sie der Film leider nicht vollends erfüllen.
Es gibt ein paar gelungene politische Gags bzw. "Unkorrektheiten" und mit Julia Dietze auch einen Blickfang (sobald sie die Haare offen trägt), aber auch eine Menge nervige bzw. langweilige Stellen.
Den Machern muss man zu guten halten, das sie bei dem Budget im Bezug auf die Ausstattung gute Arbeit geleistet haben.
*5/10*​


----------



## Toolman (27 Nov. 2012)

Also ich fand den Green Hornet eigentlich ganz lustig, ist eben ne Comicverfilmung. Darf man nicht so ernst nehmen  Aber nur 3/10?? 

*Prince of Persia*

Hab ich mir endlich auch mal angesehen, dieser Disney Abenteuer Krempel ist ja sonst eher nicht mein Ding, aber ich muss zugeben, dass mir dieser Film sehr gefallen hat! Schöne Kulissen, allgemein die Optik war überzeugend. Der Storyverlauf war leider zu vorhersehbar, aber es gibt schlimmeres. Und eins muss ich mal loswerden... GEMMA =:drip:
*7,5/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Dez. 2012)

*Savages*

Es gibt so Regisseure, die selten schlechte Filme abliefern, Oliver Stone gehört dazu. Nach Traffic ein weiterer Film im Drogen-Milieu. Tolle, spannende Story, Blake kann man sich anschauen. Das Ende ist nicht ganz nach meinem Geschmack, aber sehr ungewöhnlich. *9/10*

*Cherrybomb*

Jugenddramen gibts wie Sand am Meer. Hier ein weiteres Beispiel, das jetzt nicht wirklich herausragt, aber ganz unterhaltsam ist. Ungewöhnliche Kameraarbeit, hipper Soundtrack, attraktive Jungdarsteller und eine Story, die in der Katastrophe endet. Das sind die typischen Zutaten *6.5/10*

*Killer Joe*

Keine FSK-Freigabe, ich dachte das müsste doch was für sein  . Das Ergebnis ist dann doch etwas enttäuschend. Die Story plätschert vor sich hin und wird nur von teilweise ultrabrutalen Gewaltausbrüchen aufgewertet. Tarantino kann halt nicht jeder. Matthew McConaughey spielt wirklich grandios gegen sein Schwiegermutter-Image und Juno Temple hatte ich schon immer im Blick, wirklich süß die Juno. *6/10*
​


----------



## Sachse (16 Dez. 2012)

dianelized12 schrieb:


> Blake kann man sich anschauen.










ansonsten kann ich dir nur zustimmen, die Story crazy, wie man es von Stone gewöhnt ist, Salma als Drogenboss eine Schau, das Ende kam für mich auch überraschend, ne Bekannte hat's mir zwar schon erzählt (aus Versehen), bevor ich ihn gesehen habe, aber ist auch nicht ganz mein Geschmack. Aber nu ja, ist halt so  *9/10*


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Dez. 2012)

*Cemetery Junction*

Wieder was in den Untiefen meiner Sammlung gefunden. Okay bin drauf gekommen weil eine gewisse Felicity mitspielt  Typische britische Coming-of-Age-Story mit schrulligen Typen und so weiter. Nichts was man nicht schon mal gesehen hätte, für einen netten Filmabend reichts wohl noch so gerade. Zu Felicity fallen mir echt keine Superlative mehr ein



*6.5/10*​


----------



## Toolman (17 Dez. 2012)

*The Dark Knight Rises*

Guter Abschluss der Trilogie (vorerst). Gefiel mir sogar noch einen Tick besser als TDK aber der war schon klasse. Gute Story, Bane ist ein super Bösewicht und mit Catwoman ist auch was fürs Auge dabei. Ich mag Anne Hathaway ja eigentlich nicht so, aber diesmal war sie ok. Das Ende war leider etwas vorhersehbar, aber es lässt auf Fortsetzungen hoffen. Bin echt mal gespannt ob und wie das weitergehen wird!
*9/10*


*Die City Cobra*

Wiedermal ein echter 80er Action-Klassiker mit allen typischen Klischees... unter 90 Minuten, Star ist entweder Arnie oder Sly (wie hier) und es fließt ordentlich Blut. Man kann ja darüber sagen was man will, aber gegen das hat die weichgespülte möchtegern 'Action' Schei** von heute keine Chance 
*7/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (17 Dez. 2012)

*Stay (2005/I)*

Thriller bei dem nichts ist wie es scheint - keine "leichte Kost".
Schauspielerisch und technisch kann man nicht meckern, gerade im Bezug auf letzteres wird der Film gelobt.
Ich muss sagen, habe etwas für "verwirrende" Filme übrig - 
aber dieser Film müsste der erste sein nach dem ich ein großes Fragezeichen über dem Kopf hatte.
Für Leute die eine "einfache/nachvollziehbare" Storyline mit viel "Action" und Spannung brauchen ist der Film absolut nichts!
*5-6/10*​


----------



## Sachse (20 Dez. 2012)

*Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise*​
Bin ohne viel Erwartungen in den Film gegangen, da ich jetzt nicht wirklich der Fan der Saga bin, aber ich muss schon sagen: So muss 3D Kino sein. :WOW: nicht nur einzelne Szenen, sondern einfach komplett mit einer Schnittfrequenz, das einen die Ohren schlackern. Also technisch eine 10, sowohl Bild als auch Ton.

Story ist halt der Einsteiger der Triologie, mit ner kurzen Einführung warum die Geschichte erzählt wird (Camero von Woods inklusive) und relativ schneller Handlungsaufnahme, bei einer Gesamtlänge von knapp 167 Minuten wirklich sehr schnell "aufgebrochen zur Unerwartenden Reise". Was ich richtig gut fand, war der Teil wo direkt auf "Der Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten" verwiesen, quasi der Startpunkt für die Ursprungs-Triologie gegeben wird. 

Alle Schauspieler spielen ihre Rollen hervorragend, bis auf Ian McKellen, Cate Blanchett & Hugo Weaving kannte ich keine davon, aber passen alle sehr gut zueinander.

Und laut Auskunft eines bekennenden Ringe-Fans hat es Peter Jackson perfekt verstanden, Nebendarstellern mehr Raum einzuräumen, als es die Bücher zugelassen haben.

Daher insgesamt eine *9/10*


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Dez. 2012)

*Die Camper*

So die Box kann erst mal ins Regal, alle 9 Staffeln sind durch, ich fands kultig, auch wenns von RTL kam​


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Dez. 2012)

*Schöne Bescherung*

Da der Film diesmal an Heiligabend erst um 20.15 kommt kopf99 , muss die DVD herhalten. Weihnachtspflichtprogramm. Saulustige Komödie mit Chevy Chase. Klassiker *9/10*

*Die Frau in Schwarz*

Old-school-Grusel mit dem Harry-Potter-Darsteller. Einige Schreckmomente und ganz gute Story *7/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (25 Dez. 2012)

*Kevin - Allein zu Haus (1990)* & *Kevin - Allein in New York (1992)*

Zwei absolute Klassiker und noch immer saukomisch! 
Kevin, Harry & Marv muss man gesehen haben!
*7/10*​


----------



## Toolman (29 Dez. 2012)

*End of Watch (2012)*

War mir bis gestern völlig unbekannt, nichtmal einen Trailer hatte ich vorher gesehen. Aber ich wurde positiv überrascht. End of Watch ist ein Film über zwei Cops, die im 'Problem-Viertel' von L.A. arbeiten. Dabei filmt einer der beiden was so den Tag über passiert. Man sieht also fast den gesamten Film aus der Wackelkamera-Sicht ala Cloverfield. Hier auch der einzige Minuspunkt, da ich mich ab und an gefragt habe, wer da denn grade die Kamera hält und wie der sich dafür verbiegen müsste 
Ansonsten ein richtig guter Film, der zwischenzeitlich auch mal sehr brutal ist. Kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen :thumbup: 
*8/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Dez. 2012)

*Hidden Palms*

Tolle Serie von Kevin Williamson (Scream) die es leider nur auf 8 Folgen geschafft hat. Spannung und Dramatik ist genug vorhanden. Und eine gewisse Amber hat auch geholfen  Lief leider nie in Deutschland, für nur 5€ in Holland geschossen​


----------



## MetalFan (31 Dez. 2012)

*Meine erfundene Frau (2011)*

Habe ich mittlerweile zum 2. Mal gesehen.
Typische Adam Sandler Komödie mit Herz - teilweise witzig, aber auch albern und nervig.
Brooklyn & Jennifer machen den Film rein optisch durchaus sehenswert.
*6/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Jan. 2013)

*The Descendants*

Ganz was anderes erwartet, überraschend unkitschiges Familiendrama, hab auch zum ersten Mal Shailene Woodley aufm Bildschirm gesehen, muss sagen ich bin mehr als beeindruckt *8/10*

*Rites of Passage*

Was sich manche für einen Käse ausdenken, die Schreiber haben wohl auch Stechapfel-Tee getrunken, wie die Leute im Film  Von Handlung kann man nicht wirklich sprechen, und was ist nur aus Christian Slater geworden? So ein toller Schauspieler und macht nur noch Mist. Ich geb mal einen Punkt für die Mädels besonders für die obersüsse Ashley Hinshaw *1/10*

*SoulBoy*

Britischer Film über die Underground Soul-Musik-Szene in den späten 60ern. Muss zugeben, hab den Film mal wieder wegen Felicity geschaut. Sonst gibt es auch nichts Spektakuläres darüber zu berichten. *5/10*

*Bad Behaviour*

Mal wieder was, was ich bei der Arbeit entdeckt habe, hörte sich interessant an, und ich steh ja auf Gewalt (im Film)  . Verschiedene Storys verweben sich allmählich zu einer, kennt man ja zu Genüge aus anderen Filmen. Hier isses nur mäßig interessant und auch schlecht gespielt. Die Gewalt hat es schon teilweise in sich. Manchmal schon widerlich  Kann man sich mal angucken, muss nicht... *6/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Jan. 2013)

*Mr. Brooks - Der Mörder in Dir*

Na sowas hat man Kevin Costner ja garnicht zugetraut. Düsterer, teils harter Thriller. Hat mich mal positiv überrascht, kann man nur weiter empfehlen. Für zarte Gemüter: die FSK-18-Freigabe hat der Film nicht umsonst *8.5/10*

*Enttarnt - Verrat auf höchster Ebene*

Guter Agenten-Thriller, der sich statt lauter Action eher auf die Spannungen zwischen den Hauptdarstellern konzentriert. Laura Linney gefällt mir immer mehr, trotz ihres fortgeschrittenen Alters  *7.5/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (7 Jan. 2013)

*Fast & Furious Five (2011)*

5. Teil der Reihe und (endlich) wieder in weitestgehender Originalbesetzung.
Es wird viel gut gemachte Action und auch etwas für's männliche Auge geboten. 
Mich persönlich hat es gefreut zu sehen, was für ein fieser Brecher The Rock im Vergleich zu Vin Diesel (geworden) ist. :thumbup:
Ein persönliches Highlight ist auch das Autobahnschild am Ende des Films. 
Achtung Spoiler!
Bezüglich der Story sind mir zwei Aspekte negativ im Gedächtnis geblieben: 
1) Es ist vollkommen unlogisch als Personengruppe die sowohl von einheimischen & ausländischen Polizeieinheiten und "den Bösen" gesucht wird, mit gestohlenen Polizeiwagen ein Rennen durch den Verkehr in Rio zu machen. Dennoch wird es gemacht. 
2) Die Sache mit dem zimmergroßen Safe dessen Inhalt allein schon 10 Tonnen wiegen soll, war irgendwie to much.
*8/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (8 Jan. 2013)

*The Social Network (2010)*

Biographie/Drama über Mark Zuckerberg und die Gründung von facebook.
Soll weitestgehend auf wahren Begebenheiten beruhen.
Wenn man etwas für Computer-Nerd-Themen und die facebook-Story übrig hat, 
ist es ein sehenswerter Film mit guten schauspielerischen Leistungen.
*8/10*


*5 Days of War (2011)*

Kriegsfilm der den Georgien-Russland-Krieg im Jahr 2008 thematisiert und auf wahren Begebenheiten beruhen soll.
Eine ausgefeilte Story oder Dialoge bzw. Figurenzeichnung darf man nicht erwarten.
Außerdem ist der Film recht einseitig, liegt vermutlich daran das er von Georgien mit finanziert wurde.
Der (teils namenhafte) Cast kann durchaus überzeugen (Emmanuelle Chriqui ist bezaubernd ). 
Gleiches gilt auch für die Action.
*5/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Jan. 2013)

*James Bond 007 - Ein Quantum Trost*

Zum ersten Mal gesehen. Wollte nach 20 Minuten abschalten, das muss echt Rekord sein, in 20 Min. 4 völlig sinnlose Verfolgungsjagden  . Dann wurde es etwas besser, ganz annehmbarer Actionfilm, nur mit Bond hatte das nicht wirklich viel zu tun. Über Logik zu referieren, ist bei Bond-Filmen meistens sinnlos. Und Gemmas Rolle war ja mal total überflüssig :angry: , schade, aber Olga kann man sich durchaus auch anschauen *6/10*​


----------



## zool (9 Jan. 2013)

Ein Quantum Trost war klasse, der neue Skyfall war ein Reinfall) Da kommt irgendwie kein Bondfeeling rüber...


----------



## MetalFan (12 Jan. 2013)

*Der Ghostwriter (2010)*

Aus aktuellem Anlass (läuft am Sonntag im Free-TV).
Spannender, bedächtiger Politthriller mit klasse Schauspielleistungen!
*8/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Jan. 2013)

*Red Dog*

Jaaa ich weiß, jetzt werden einige aufschreien, ein Film über einen Hund, eher was für Mädels oder Kinder. ABER ich hatte gute Gründe den anzuschauen. Erstens spielt er in Australien, definitiv mein Lieblingsland nach unserem. Zweitens ist der wirklich teilweise witzig und nicht so ein Hollywood-Kitsch wie sonst. Basiert auch auf wirklichen Geschehnissen. Drittens ist Rachael Taylor ja mal sowas von heiß - vor allen Dingen in Shorts unschlagbar. Also kann man empfehlen *7.5/10*

*Twixt*

Mal wieder Val Kilmer in der Hauptrolle und ein Gruselstreifen von Altmeister Coppola - könnte ja was werden, dachte ich. Leider wars nicht ganz so toll. Fürs Auge wird definitiv viel geboten, doch die Story lässt einen doch etwas ratlos zurück. Typische Träume vermischen sich mit Realität-Geschichte halt. Wem Style über Story geht und was mit David Lynch-Streifen anfangen kann, kann ja mal ein Auge riskieren, wobei ich sagen muss, dass die Blu-ray schon ein selten Hammer-Bild hat. Kaum mal was besseres gesehen an Schärfe und Detailreichtum *5/10*

*Roadkill*

Als Horrorfilm-Fan geb ich ja immer auch mal wieder B-Movies die Chance, sich zu beweisen. Dieser hier wurde wohl vom TV-Sender Syfy produziert, das hätten die mal lieber bleiben lassen. Wieder mal reisen ein paar Teenager ins Outback und bekommen es wahlweise mit abgefuckten Einheimischen oder Monstern zu tun  . Spielt in Irland, deswegen dachte ich, vielleicht gibts ein paar nette Landschaftsaufnahmen zu sehen. Ausserdem ist ein angreifender Riesen-Greifvogel auch eher selten. Doch was hinten dabei rauskommt ist totaler Käse. "Oh mein Gott wir werden alle sterben" ist noch der gehaltsvollste Dialog  . Die Schauspieler und die CGI-Effekte sind grottig, der Film total langweilig und unlogisch. Naja ich geb mal einen Punkt für die einigermaßen ansehbaren Mädels. *1/10*

*James Bond 007 - In tödlicher Mission*

Alter James Bond Anfang der 80er mit Roger Moore. Ganz unterhaltsam, auch wenn man die erste Hälfte nicht wirklich kapiert worum es eigentlich geht. Spektakuläre Verfolgungsjagden ohne Ende und Carole Bouquet, die mich echt umhaut. Man war/ist das ne Frau. Die würde heute jede aus dem Feld schlagen. *7.5/10*​


----------



## Toolman (6 Feb. 2013)

*The Last Stand*

Arnie is back! Erste richtige Hauptrolle seit seiner Politikerkarriere. Meine (zugegeben etwas subjektive) Meinung dazu: sehr unterhaltsam :thumbup: Das typische Arnie Szenario, einer gegen alle, ein paar Trottel dürfen helfen und am Ende liegt alles in Schutt und Asche 
Gute Gags dabei, dank Arnie, der über sein Alter witzelt und Knoxville, der seine Sache auch ganz ordentlich macht.
Stunts waren doch sehr übertrieben, aber who cares??? 

*8/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Feb. 2013)

*Total Recall (Remake)*

Chef hatte ne BD über, so kommt man auch mal dazu, den zu schauen. Film hat halt das Problem, dass ich den mit dem Original vergleiche, und da verliert er leider. Ich mein es sieht alles toll aus, die Spezialeffekte sind vom Feinsten. Und man hat versucht, nicht alles abzukupfern, die Story spielt halt nur auf der Erde. Leider fehlen mir Arnies coole Sprüche und die Gewalt wurde entschärft, so ist das heute um auch möglich viele Leute ins Kino zu locken. Colin Farrell macht seine Sache ganz gut, Kate ist auch okay. Jessica Biel bleibt leider etwas blass, aber aus der Rolle ist auch nicht viel rauszuholen. Unterhaltsam, aber bald wieder vergessen *7/10*

*In guten Händen*

Wer sich die Filmbilder anschaut erwartet wahrscheinlich einen biederen Kostümfilm. Dem ist garnicht so. Vielmehr bekommt man eine flotte Komödie über die Erfindung des Vibrators (!!!) serviert. Langeweile kam praktisch nicht auf, die 100 Minuten vergingen im Flug. Sicher hat der Film auch seine Schwächen, besonders in der Charakterzeichnung. Unterhalten wird man trotzdem gut *8/10*

*James Bond - Der Hauch des Todes*

Nie wieder gesehen, seit ich den damals im Kino gesehen hatte. Bin überrascht, Timothy Dalton macht sich eigentlich ganz gut als Bond, gefällt mir wesentlich besser als Moore oder Craig. Wie immer halt, Stunts am laufenden Band, hübsche Frauen und die in der damaligen Zeit noch aktuell bösen Russen  Durchaus anschaubar *7/10*

*Ghosted*

Englisches Knastdrama, das richtig gut anfängt. Gewalt, Spannung lassen einen am Apparat kleben. Doch dann so nach einer halben Stunde verliert der Film alles, was vorher versprochen wurde und Langeweile stellt sich ein. Das Ende ist dann sowas von weit hergeholt. Ich musste mit dem Kopf schütteln. *4/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (6 Feb. 2013)

*The Box (2009) - Du bist das Experiment*

Ein in den 1970er Jahren angesiedelter Mystery-Thriller mit Cameron Diaz der im Verlauf in's Science-Fiction-Genre dreht. 
Interessante Story aber doch etwas verwirrend (kann auch daran liegen das ich einen Teil durch's Zappen in der Werbepause verpasst habe).
Gibt auch ein paar sehenswerte CGI-Effekte. 
Ich persönlich empfinde Cameron Diaz nicht fehlbesetzt, aber für eine Frau in der Zeit viel zu muskulös.
*5/10*

*Legion (2009)*

Fantasy-Action-Film mit "schlichter" Story - Gott hat keinen Bock mehr auf die Menschen und will sie vernichten, Erzengel Michael stellt sich auf die Seite der Menschen...
Rumgeballert wird ordentlich und es gibt auch ein paar gute Effekte.
*3/10*​


----------



## fighterblue (11 Feb. 2013)

berlin tag und nacht
köln 50667


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Feb. 2013)

So ich pimpe meine Posts mal ein bisschen auf mit dem entsprechenden Cover zum Film, beim Anklicken kommt man zur IMDB-Seite 





Die Qual der Wahl

Präsidentschaftswahlkampf mal auf lustige Art und Weise, Ferrell (den ich echt gerne sehe) und Zach Galifianakis aus Hangover kämpfen mit allen Bandagen um den Sieg bei der Senatorwahl.
Sehr viele lustige Szenen wechseln sich aber auch mit ernsten ab. Die Wandlung vom Saulus zum Paulis von Ferrell am Ende ist nicht wirklich glaubwürdig, schmälert den Spaß aber nur geringfügig. *7.5/10*





Whatever works

Woody Allen begibt sich nach den eher ungewöhnlichen Filmen wie z.B. Matchpoint wieder auf altes Terrain. Dialoge stehen wieder im Vordergrund der witzigen Komödie. Ich liebe ja schwarzen Humor, und der wird hier reichlich geboten. Woody Allen-Filme sind nicht jedermanns Sache. Ich find die meistens gut. *8/10*





Almost Famous

Wegen Party oben drüber, war an Schlaf nicht zu denken. Also mal einen Klassiker in den Player gelegt. Die Blu-ray noch nie angeschaut. Das war ja mal die Gelegenheit. Zum Film kann ich nichts negatives sagen. Nicht umsonst bis heute mein absoluter Lieblingsfilm.
Wer auf Musik der 70er steht, ist in diesem Streifen richtig aufgehoben. Kate Hudson war nie besser oder sexier als hier, so viele Momente die ich ewig nicht vergessen werde. Einfach toll. *10/10*





The Hole

Ganz gruseliger Film, der anscheinend auch viel auf 3D-Effekte abzielt, sieht man selbst schon in der 2D-Fassung. Hab schon schlechtere Gruselfilme gesehen und die ganzen Kritiken, das wäre ein Teenie-Thriller kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, ist teilweise echt gruselig und echt nix für Kinder.
Warum ist Haley Bennett nicht bekannter, absolut sehenswert, ich hoffe auf mehr TV- oder Leinwandpräsenz in Zukunft  *6.5/10*

​


----------



## Toolman (18 Feb. 2013)

*A Good Day To Die Hard
*
Im Vorfeld schon teilweise harte Kritiken gelesen. Was auffällt: Dieser Film ist eigentlich ein 97 minütiger Mercedes Webespot. Man sieht wirklich zu 90% nur die Marke mit dem Stern rumfahren, in allen erdenklichen Varianten (ok, der SLS war ihnen wohl zu teuer zum schrotten, der stand nur rum ) Und neuerdings kann man in radioaktiv kontaminierten Zonen komplett ohne Schutzanzug rumlaufen. Warum das geht? Schaut's euch einfach an  Außerdem...
ach was solls... es ist STIRB LANGSAM!! Für mich war das als großer Fan des Franchises genau nach meinem Geschmack! Viel Action, von hunderten Autos über Gebäude bis zum Hubschrauber ist wieder so ziemlich alles was man mit Sprengstoff pulverisieren kann auch pulverisiert worden, die altbewährten Sprüche von McClane, frisches Blut in Form seines Sohnes und ein ordentliches Finale. Das alles reicht mir völlig! Kommt zwar nicht an den Charme der alten Teile ran, aber trotzdem ein guter Film. Und damit gebe ich auch völlig subjektive *8/10* Punkte!​


----------



## MetalFan (19 Feb. 2013)

*Django Unchained (2012) - IMDb*

Quentin Tarantino's "Django Unchained" ist wohl der am meisten gehypte Film des noch jungen Jahres. 
Da stellt sich natürlich die Frage: Ist dieser Hype gerechtfertigt?
Diese Frage muss ich persönlich mit jein beantworten.
Die Leistung der Schauspieler ist durchweg auf hohem Niveau, allerdings muss ich mich ernsthaft fragen, 
warum Christoph Waltz "nur" als Nebendarsteller für den Oscar nomniert wurde! 
In Bezug auf Effekte, Action und Soundtrack ist die Handschrift von Tarantino zu erkennen - 
es ist blutig, abgedreht, übertrieben und etwas eigen. In diesem Zusammenhang is die FSK 18 Einstufung gerechtfertigt. 
Für mein Empfinden hat er es jedoch an zwei Stellen etwas übertrieben - ich sage nur Hunde und Mandingokampf.
Die Story ist ein Rachefeldzug dies ist nicht besonders Innovativ aber auch nicht schlecht. 
Der Film hätte allerdings auch etwas kürzer sein dürfen.
Letztendlich kommt es bei der Bewertung des Film auch darauf an, ob man sich für die Eigenheiten von Tarantino begeistern kann.
*8-9/10*​
Edit: Mich hat die Szene mit den "Kapuzenträgern" sehr amüsiert! :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (19 Feb. 2013)

*Girlfriend Experience*

Drama-Film mit experimentellen Einflüssen und natürlich als Highlight SASHA GREY :drip:

*6.5/10 Punkten*


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Feb. 2013)

Skyfall

So Presse-BD bekommen und gleich mal geschaut und bin sehr zwiespältig, was den Film angeht.
Wenn man den Streifen als Einzelfilm sieht, sicherlich spannend und gelungen, und man hat nie das Bedürfnis auszuschalten  . Ein Problem, dass die beste Szene schon am Anfang kommt, die Verfolgungsjagd am Anfang ist auch kaum noch zu toppen. Der Rest ist dann auch eher Thriller als Action, die ist für einen Bond sehr sparsam eingesetzt. Wird auch wohl am Regisseur gelegen haben, der ja sonst eher im Drama-Genre zuhause ist.
Als Bond-Streifen eher eine Enttäuschung. Der Bösewicht ist wohl einer der schlechtesten aller Bond-Filme. Strahlt keine Bedrohung aus. Und was ist aus den Bond-Girls geworden, die sind hier fast völlig unter den Tisch gefallen und haben auch null Einfluss auf die Handlung.  Der Ersatz für Q ist auch eher peinlich, wohl was für die BigBangTheory-Generation. Und es gibt keine Gadgets von ihm, die irgendwie Verwendung finden im Film.
Was mich am meisten gestört hat, erst wird auf der körperlichen Schwäche von Bond herumgeritten wie nur sonst was, nach der Hälfte des Films ist diese aber plötzlich wie weggewischt und spielt überhaupt keine Rolle mehr.  Wenigstens ist der Humor, der in Quantum völlig fehlt wieder zurückgekehrt.
*Film 7.5/10
Bond-Film 4/10*





True Romance

Endlich auf Blu-ray, auch wenn ich den schon zig-mal gesehen hab, immer wieder ein Erlebnis. Wer ihn noch nicht gesehen hat und auch nur ein bisschen für Tarantino über hat, GUCKEN!!!
Quentin hat zwar nur das Drehbuch geschrieben, aber in jeder Minute des Films kommt sein Style rüber. Tolle Story, Humor, Gewalt, was will man mehr. Und man schaut sich nur die Besetzung an, selbst die kleinsten Nebenrollen mit grandiosen Darstellern wie Brad Pitt und Christopher Walken besetzt.
Mein Lieblingsfilm Nummero Due, also nicht weniger als *10/10*





Die Sehnsucht der Falter

Und noch ein Filmchen, das hier vom Cheffe reingeschneit kam. Das Cover verspricht wohl eine weitere Twilight-Variante. Ganz so schlimm ist es dann nicht geworden. In der Buchvorlage geht es wohl eher um eine gespaltene Persönlichkeit, die sich zusätzlich auch noch ritzt. Über Vampire wird dort nicht gesprochen. Hier eigentlich auch nie direkt, alles wird nur angedeutet und jeder wird den Film wohl anders interpretieren. Leider ist der Film als Gruselfilm oder je nach Ansicht auch als Drama kaum überzeugend.
Das Positive am Film ist, dass ich das erste Mal Sarah Gadon in Action gesehen habe. Sie sieht einfach toll aus, bin hin und weg . Ich weiss nicht ob Lily Cole im wirklichen Leben auch so aussieht, kommt aber echt gruselig rüber mit ihrer ganzen Erscheinung.
*5/10*​


----------



## Kiv94 (1 März 2013)

Wie beim ersten Mal_mit Meryl Streep und Tommy Lee Jones_

Es geht um eine eingerostete Ehe, die beiden machen dann eine Paartherapie, weil sie das möchte.
Zuhause leben die beiden ihren Alltag, zum Hochzeitstag werden nur noch nützliche Dinge verschenkt.
Bei der Paartherapie gibt der Therapeut schließlich immer Aufgaben mit ins Hotel die die beiden machen müssen.


Eine sehr lustige Angelegenheit. Ein sehr lustiger Film: Meryl Streep hat ihre vielfältigkeit wiedereinmal gezeigt.


----------



## Death Row (11 März 2013)

*Face/Off*

Die BD gehörte mit zu den teuersten, die es im Handel überhaupt gab und darum habe ich gerne darauf verzichtet, sie mir von Anfang an zu holen. Das "Menü" und die dazugehörenden "Extras" haben die Bezeichnung nicht verdient und hätten den hohen Preis nie gerechtfertigt. Da ich aber die Geduld habe und warten konnte bis der Preis runter ging (jaja gibt's im Netz wahrscheinlich billiger jaja), konnte ich nun endlich zuschlagen. 

Ich wusste natürlich, was mich erwartet, da ich den Film als kleiner Junge bereits sehen durfte 
Allerfeinste Action, übelst geniale Besetzung und die aussergewöhnliche Story machen das schöne 90er-Filmflair aus.

*9/10* Punkten


----------



## dianelized20 (19 März 2013)

Die Brücke

Da Diane ja bald fürs US-Fernsehen im Remake zu sehen ist, habe ich mir erst mal das skandinavische Original reingezogen. Die Nordeuropäer können Krimis halt, selbst über 10 Stunden wurde mir nie langweilig, und die letzten beiden Folgen waren zum Fingernägel kauen.
Die Hauptdarstellerin sieht Diane schon sehr ähnlich, ob Diane das packt, die gefühlskalte Kommissarin so darzustellen? Ich bin gespannt, im Spätsommer wissen wir mehr.

*Film 9/10*





Chalet Girl

Da es den Film in Deutschland noch nicht auf BD gibt, habe ich mir halt die britische Version besorgt. Sieht nach einer der Standard-Romantischen-Komödien aus, ist aber zum Glück kein amerikanischer Film. Felicity kann schön schwarzhumorige Sprüche ablassen, die Liebesgeschichte ist praktisch nur eine unwichtige Nebenhandlung. Wobei es im Film sicherlich bessere Typen für Felicity gegeben hätte als diesen schleimigen Schnösel.
Österreich freut sich bestimmt über die gratis Tourismus-Werbung, die Snowboard- und Ski-Einlagen sind schön gefilmt. 

*Film 7.5/10
Felicity 100/10*





Fair Game

Agentthriller mit Naomi Watts als CIA-Agentin nach einer wahren Geschichte. Wer Action und Verfolgungsjagden erwartet, ist hier wohl falsch. Realistischer Blick auf die Korruption und die Machenschaften hinter den Kulissen der amerikanischen Regierung.

*Film 8/10
Naomi 9/10*





Sie liebt ihn - sie liebt ihn nicht

Obwohl ich Gwyneth mag, bin ich irgendwie nie dazu gekommen, mir den Film anzuschauen. Lief letztens abends in der Glotze, das war die Gelegenheit. Sehr ungewöhnliche Geschichte, bei der quasi 2 Handlungen parallel laufen und am Ende genial wieder zusammengeführt werden. Sowas habe ich glaub ich noch nie gesehen.
Gwyneth ist süß wie immer und auch die anderen Darsteller sorgen dafür, dass der Film zu keiner Zeit kitschig herüberkommt. Kann man empfehlen!

*Film 8/10
Gwyneth 8/10*​


----------



## Death Row (29 März 2013)

*Vielleicht lieber morgen (Original: The Perks Of Being A Wallflower)* 



 

Herzzerreißender Film über Freundschaft, Liebe mit urkomischen Szenen aber auch sehr heftigen Themen, die angedeutet werden und in den letzten ca. 20 Minuten des Filmes auch ausgesprochen werden - sehr heftig. Hat mich sehr gepackt. Die Darsteller sind unglaublich sympathisch und die Situationen kommen einen als Zuschauer sehr bekannt vor, als ob man sie selber miterleben würde. Manchmal hatte ich das Gefühl, dass die Darsteller aus ihrem Herzen sprechen und nicht nach Drehbuch agieren - grandios! Emma Watson =  

Unbedingt den Film besorgen, wenn ihr sowieso schon Fans von Emma seit oder es noch werden wollt. Spätestens ab hier werdet ihr euch in sie verlieben 

*10/10 Punkten*


----------



## Toolman (30 März 2013)

*G.I. Joe - Retaliation*

Da mich der erste Teil recht gut unterhalten hat, wollte ich natürlich auch Teil 2 sehen. Natürlich auch wegen dem Cliffhanger am Ende vom ersten Teil. Leider hat mich G.I. Joe 2 nicht wirklich überzeugt. Kein Tiefgang, weder in der Story, aus der man deutlich mehr herausholen hätte können, noch bei den Darstellern, die zum Großteil auch beliebig austauschbar gewesen wären. Gerade Bruce Willis spielt ja neuerdings überall mit, dafür aber immer nur ca. 10 Minuten, welche mal sowas von unbedeutend waren. Wirklich schade. Einziges Highlight war dann aber Adrianne. Kannte ich vorher ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich, aber optisch ein netter Blickfang 
Hat dann auch direkt für ein paar Wallpaper gereicht 
*6/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (30 März 2013)

Der Nächste Bitte

Nach 2 Jahren hat mich mal wieder ein Kino von innen gesehen  . Grund ist klar, ein neuer Diane-Film stand an. Ich werde mal erst die rosarote Brille abnehmen: Romantische Komödien gibt es ja wie Sand am Meer, leider kann diese nicht wirklich herausstechen, auch wenn sie ausnahmsweise mal nicht aus Hollywood kommt. Die Story ist so an den Haaren herbeigezogen und teilweise unlogisch, dass man schon 1 1/2 Augen zudrücken muss. Wenn man darüber hinwegsehen kann, bekommt man exotische Schauplätze und einige wirklich witzige Szenen geboten. Das Ende ist natürlich vorhersehbar.
Der Diane-Faktor ist hierbei für mich nicht ganz unwichtig. Ist ja praktisch ihre erste Komödie, und ich muss sagen, sie schlägt sich ganz gut neben ihrem Komödie-erfahrenen Kollegen Danny Boon. Immer wenn ich denke, die kann doch garnicht mehr besser aussehen, werde ich eines besseren belehrt, optisch ist sie mal wieder eine Augenweide.  

*Film 6/10
Diane 1.0 x E^100*





Im Augenblick der Angst

Die 80er waren ja bekannt für ihre Slasher-Movies wie Nightmare oder Freitag der13te. Dieser Streifen, der mittlerweile schon Kultstatus hat, kann doch mal herausstechen aus der Masse.
Tolle originelle Story, ein bisschen Blut und richtig süße Hauptdarstellerinnen ergeben einen echten Geheimtipp :thumbup:

*Film 8.5/10*





96 Hours 2 - Taken 2

Wie das immer so ist, kaum ist ein Film erfolgreich, folgt ziemlich schnell die Fortsetzung. Taken war ein richtig spannender Actionthriller, der mich auch schlichtweg begeistert hat. Ob die Fortsetzung da mithalten kann?
Ich denke eher nicht. Der Vorgänger war ja praktisch durchgängig Action pur. Hier dauert es über eine halbe Stunde, bis die Story überhaupt richtig in Fahrt kommt. Gab es beim ersten Teil auch schon ein paar Logiklöcher, wird es hier schon teilweise lächerlich. Über manche Sachen, wie z.B. die Ortsfindung durch die Handgranaten, kann man eigentlich nur noch lachen. Die Action ist okay und eine gewisse Spannung kann man dem Film nicht absprechen.
Liam gibt sein bestes gegen das unoriginelle Drehbuch anzuspielen. Maggie in Shorts ist natürlich der Hingucker des Films 

*Film 7/10*






Speed

Die DVD hat mich so angelacht im Regal, ewig nicht mehr angeschaut - guck ich mir den einfach mal wieder an. Und ich muss sagen, wie ein 20 Jahre alter Film wirkt der Streifen echt nicht. Immer noch super spannend mit handgemachten Effekten. Da steckt noch richtig Leidenschaft drin im Gegensatz zu den heutigen CGI-Schlachten.
Der Sprung über die Autobahnlücke ist natürlich immer noch lustiger Käse, aber ansonsten gibt es nicht viel zu meckern. Selbst die Eingangsszene im Fahrstuhl hätte schon alleine für einen spannenden Film gereicht.

*Film 9/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (1 Apr. 2013)

*John Rabe*

Dieser Film basiert auf wahren Begebenheiten am Vorabend des 2. WK.
John Rabe könnte man auch als "Schindler von China" bezeichnen, womit das Grundthema klar sein sollte.
Ein Vergleich mit dem Pendant von Steven Spielberg bietet sich an und es lässt sich sagen das "John Rabe" 
die Intensität von "Schindler's Liste" nicht erreicht. 
Dennoch ist es ein solider Film über ein eher unbekanntes Thema rund um den 2. WK 
und ist Geschichtsinteressierten durchaus zu empfehlen.
*7/10*

*The Joneses*

Es handelt sich dabei um eine komödiantische Gesellschaftssatire à la "Thank your for Smoking" oder "Suburgatory".
Der Film entwickelte sich allerdings anders als von mir gedacht - es stehen weniger die gesamtgesellschaftskritschen Aspekte sondern eher "einzelne Schicksale" in dieser Welt im Fokus. 
Der Cast ist durchweg sympathisch - cooler David Duchovny, gut aussehende Demi Moore und hübsche Amber Heard. 
Letztere ist in diesem Film nicht blond und sorgt auch dennoch für einen kleinen Schmankerl im Film!  
Dennoch muss man sagen das der Film, im Vergleich zu den genannten Beispielen, nicht überspitzt bzw. kritisch genug ist. Für reine Anhänger krachender Action oder brachialer Lachsalven ist er auch nicht geeignet.
*7/10*

*Captain America: The First Avenger*

Ich schicke voraus das ich vor diesem Film aus der Avengers-Saga "nur" Iron Man 1 & 2 und Thor 
(die beiden Hulk-Filme zählen nicht) gesehen habe.
Allein beim Namen dieses Superhelden und in Kenntnis um die Entstehungszeit dieses Superhelden, muss klar sein das amerikanischer Patriotismus groß geschrieben wird (habe damit kein Problem).
Dennoch war ich von diesem Film eher enttäuscht. Weder ist die Story besonders tief gehend noch die Action umwerfend.
Ist alles eher banal und weichgespült. Lediglich die Verbindung(en) zum Avenger-Universum "retten" den Film vor der Bedeutungslosigkeit.
*5/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (7 Apr. 2013)

*Der Minister*

Politsatirischer Sat.1 Fernsehfilm dessen inhaltliche Grundlage (Ex-Dr. Guttenberg...) eigentlich jedem bekannt sein sollte.
Der Film hat mich durchaus humoristisch unterhalten. 
Besonders die gekonnte Darstellung bekannter Persönlichkeiten aus Politik und Medienwirtschaft ist gelungen.
Darüber hinaus wird der politische Betrieb und das mediale Geschäft durch den Kakao gezogen.
Was mir allerdings negativ aufgestoßen ist, ist die Tatsache das K. T. Guttenberg durch den Film über die Entstehung seiner Doktorarbeit hinaus 
als Windbeutel mit schöner Hülle und keinem Inhalt dargestellt wird. 
Gerade weil der Film extrem/ausschließlich auf eine reale Person gemünzt ist empfinde ich diesen Umstand als überaus dreist bzw. "verletzend".
*5/10*

*The Messenger*

US-Kriegsdrama um zwei Mitglieder die in der für die Hinterbliebenenachrichtigung der im "Kampf gefallenen" Soldaten 
zuständigen Einheit der US Army tätig sind.
Es gelingt dem Film den schweren Job dieser Einheit glaubhaft und emotional darzustellen. Diese Arbeit steht allerdings nicht im Fokus des Films.
Dieser ist vielmehr auf die Traumata der beiden Hauptakteure gerichtet.
Im Verlauf des Films gelingt allerdings weder eine umfassende Darstellung der Army-Einheit noch eine tief gehende Charakterzeichnung bzw. Aufarbeitung/Darstellung/Erklärung der Traumata.
Schauspielerisch werden gute Leistung gezeigt, vor allem Woody Harrelson zeigt das ihm kaugummikauende abgedrehte Typen liegen. Aus meiner subjektiven Sicht wirkt sich das Fehlen eines (optischen) Sympathieträgers  (über die Leistung von Harrelson hinaus) als negativ auf die Bewertung aus.
*6/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Apr. 2013)

Eden Lake - Grottig 4/10
Die Logan Verschwörung - ganz ordentlich für eine no name Produktion ohne Special Effects 7/10
Nightwish - Imaginerium - Hammer Film, wusste gar nicht das man aus ein Musik Album so gut Filme machen kann. 9,5/10


----------



## MetalFan (15 Apr. 2013)

*In Time*

Die Idee der begrenzten Lebenszeit und der Einsatz eben dieser als Währung finde ich genial. 
Wenn man sich darauf nicht einlässt wird man wohl nicht viel Gefallen am Film finden.
Damit bekommt der Ausspruch "Zeit ist Geld" eine neue Bedeutung.
Ich empfinde es als eine gelungene Übertragung der aktuelle vorherrschenden "Macht des Kapitals". 
Auch der Ausspruch aus dem Film "Es müssen/mussten viele Menschen sterben um so viel Lebenszeit anzuhäufen" 
lässt sich auf die realen Verhältnisse übertragen. Leider wurde die Systemkritik nicht tiefergehend ausgearbeitet und 
die im Film aufgeworfenen Fragen nicht alle beantwortet. 
Stattdessen driftet der Film in eine futuristische Mischung aus Robin Hood und Bonnie & Clyde ab.
An dieser Stelle komme ich auf den mehr oder weniger prominenten Cast zu sprechen.
Zuallererst war ich erfreut da ich überraschend feststellen durfte das Olivia Wilde mitspielt , 
leider hielt dank des Drehbuchs die Freude nicht lange an .
Die Beiden Hauptdarsteller/-charaktere haben mich nicht wirklich überzeugt. Justin Timberlake macht seine Sache zwar nicht so schlecht, aber seine Rolle ist mir zu cool. Amanda Syfried mag ich nicht und sie empfand ich eher als nervig und unglaubwürdig. 
Idealbesetzt empfand ich allerdings Cillian Murphy als Timekeeper.
*6-7/10*

*Cowboys & Aliens
*
Aliens haben die Menschheit filmisch schon in vielen Epochen "heimgesucht".
In diesem Film ist der "Besuch" zur Zeit des Wilden Westens/dem Goldausch - Sprich bei Cowboys und Indianern - angesiedelt.
Dieser Umstand ist durchaus erfrischend.
Eine meisterliche Story darf man nicht erwarten, aber wenn man sich auf die Geschichte einlässt wird man durchaus solide Unterhalten. 
Das Potential für eine tiefergehende (gesellschaftskritische) Story war da. Effekte, Ausstattung usw. sind auch gelungen. 
Darüber hinaus sind die Hauptpersonen weitgehend gut besetzt - Daniel Craig als rauer Cowboy, 
Harrison Ford als mürrischer Rinderbaron (hätte ruhig etwas mehr Screentime bekommen können) und 
Olivia Wilde als faszinierende Schönheit .
*7/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Apr. 2013)

Insidious

Ein Gruselthriller, der mich mit seiner Story doch ganz stark an 'Poltergeist' aus den 80er-Jahren erinnert. Für Gruseln sorgen vor allen Dingen einige wirkliche Schreckmomente und der dynamische Soundtrack. Sicherlich gibt es bessere Filme im Horrorgenre, aber kann man sich durchaus anschauen

*Film 6.5/10*





Der Lorax

Ich bin zwar nicht der größte Animationsfilm-Fan dieses Planeten, aber einige aus dem noch relativ neuen Genre konnten mich schon positiv überraschen. Dieser gehört leider zur schwächeren Kategorie. Die Animation ist okay, aber die Story ist mir zu sehr auf Political Correctness gezimmert, das Gesinge nervt auf Dauer und er titelgebende Lorax ist überraschenderweise garnicht oft zu sehen. Viele Storyelemente sind mir einfach zu kindisch. Für jüngere Zuschauer sicherlich amüsant, ich bin da wohl zu alt für 

*Film 5/10*





Lizenz zum Töten
Der zweite und letzte Bond-Auftritt von Timothy Dalton kann durchaus überzeugen. Action und Stunts werden genügend geboten. Die Story ist eher Bond-untypisch, kann man aber mit leben. Wie ich schon mal geschrieben habe, kann ich die negativen Meinungen über Dalton überhaupt nicht teilen. Und Carey Lowell ist ja mal sowas von heiß in dem Film, hatte ich so garnicht in Erinnerung 

*Film 7.5/10*






Silent Hill - Revelation

Also da ich kein PC-Spieler bin, konnte ich mir den Film total unvoreingenommen anschauen. Ich gebe gern zu, der erste Teil hat mir überraschend gut gefallen, auch ohne Vorkenntnisse. Da kann dieser Teil leider nicht ganz mithalten. Am meisten Spaß hatte bestimmt der Produktions-Designer, alles sieht düster aus und man wird mit Special Effects praktisch erschlagen. Die Story ist wirr und unlogisch und erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich. Der Dialogschreiber könnte auch gut bei 'Verbotene Liebe' anheuern. Seichter gehts kaum 
Fans von gutem Bild und Ton kann man die Blu-ray durchaus empfehlen. Die Werte gehören zum Besten, was es so auf dem Markt gibt. Werde ich mir wohl nie wieder anschauen, einmal reicht.
Ich bin doch immer wieder erstaunt über die Kriterien bei der FSK, diesen Film ab 16 freizugeben ist doch mehr als erstaunlich, gibt es doch einige wirklich harte Szenen zu sehen.

*Film 5/10*





Das Mädchen, das die Seiten umblättert

Da ich mich seit neuestem doch sehr für Deborah Francois erwärmen kann, hab ich mir diesen kleinen französichen Thriller besorgt und angeschaut. Die Rachegeschichte wird typisch französisch eher ruhig und mit Hintersinn erzählt. Filmfreunde, die viel Spannung, Blut und Schockeffekte gebrauchen, sind wohl besser woanders aufgehoben. Mir hat der Film sehr gut gefallen, nicht zuletzt auch wegen der optisch sehr schönen Hauptdarstellerin 

*Film 8/10*
​


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Apr. 2013)

Dienstag Abend

*Bayern - Barca *

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: : 0

Mittwoch Abend

*BVB - Real*

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: : :kotz:

*Deutschland - Spanien*

*8:1*


----------



## MetalFan (25 Apr. 2013)

*Super 8*

J. J. Abrams gehört seit einigen Jahren zu den Regisseuren/Produzenten die sowohl im TV-Serien als auch im Kinofilm-Bereich gute und unterhaltsame Arbeit abliefern können. Dieser Family-Sci-Fi-Film à la E.T. gehört durchaus auch dazu. 
Die Effekte im Film und deren Inszenierung sind auf hohem Niveau (bspw. Zugunglück), vor allem in Betracht des geringen Budgets. 
Seitens der Story darf man allerdings keine bahnbrechenden Dinge erwarten, aber sie unterhält. 
Auch der Umstand das es sich bei den Hauptdarstellern weitgehend um (unbekannte) Kinder handelt muss erwähnt werden. 
Wenn einem so etwas nicht zusagt sollte man um den Film einen Bogen machen. 
*7/10*

*Severance*

Britischer Horrorfilm mit schwarzhumorigen Einflüssen.
Angesichts der weitgehend (sehr) positiven Kritiken hatte ich eine entsprechende Erwartung an den Film, vor allem da ich den 
(auf den ersten Blick) ähnlich gelagerten "Tucker & Dale vs. Evil" zum schießen fand.
Meine Erwartung konnte jedoch nicht erfüllt werden. 
Der Film beinhaltet zwar einige komische Szenen wie auch gelungene Splattereinlagen, allerdings führen die in meinen Augen weder zu einer guten Komödie, zu einem guten Splatterfilm bzw. zu einer guten Kombination aus beidem. 
Die Story (wenn man sie so nennen möchte) ist auch nicht der Rede wert bzw. weit hergeholt. 
Auch sind die Charaktere der Gruppe extrem klischeehaft gezeichnet/zusammengestellt, aber das war vermutlich so gewollt.
*3/10*​


----------



## Toolman (3 Mai 2013)

*Scary MoVie*

Schwach, schwächer, Scary MoVie. So muss ich das leider zusammenfassen. Dieser Teil ist sowas von gestückelt, die ersten Teile hatten ja zumindest einen Ansatz von nem roten Faden. Die rar gesäten Gags wiederholen sich ständig. Der Opener mit Sheen und Lohan war an klischeehaftiger Langeweile kaum zu überbieten und die (Neu)Besetzungen machen das ganze auch nicht besser! Der erste Teil ist und bleibt der beste von allen! Alles andere wurde danach immer nur noch peinlicher! 
Mehr als *2/10* Punkte für den einen oder anderen Gag kann und will ich nicht geben. Zum Glück wurde ich zum Kinobesuch eingeladen, das Geld hätte man zurückfordern sollen!


*Iron Sky*

Bin ich auch endlich mal dazu gekommen den anzuschauen. Sehr überzogene Story (falls man das Story nennen kann), Charaktere ohne großen Tiefgang, also genau das was ich erwartet habe. Böse Nazis wollen die Weltherrschaft und Amis, denen es letztenendes wie immer nur um die Rohstoffe geht. Sarah Palin ist Präsidentin und Einstein lebt immernoch, große Klasse!  Was mich allerdings überascht hat, waren die Spezialeffekte, welche angesichts eines Gesamtbudgets von 7,5 Mio. doch sehr gelungen sind. 
Da ich doch deutlich mehr gelacht habe als bei Scary MoVie gebe ich mal* 5/10* Punkte.


*Dredd 3D*

Wie immer bei einem Reboot war ich etwas skeptisch. Der Film hat mich aber wirklich überzeugt. Gut angelegte Story, die zwar wenig mit dem Original zu tun hat, aber genau das hat mir gefallen - so als eine Art Sequel. Die Besetzung weiß zu überzeugen, auch wenn Karl Urban bei der Stallone Visage etwas übertreibt. Die Optik - und dabei im besonderen die Spezialeffekte sind meiner Meinung nach sehr gelungen. Vor allem die durch 'SloMo' ausgelösten Bilder waren schon sehr sehenswert. Gefallen hat mir auch die überraschender Weise ungeschnittene Härte des Films, die man so heutzutage nur noch sehr selten zu sehen bekommt.
Dredd weiß vor allem optisch zu überzeugen, daher *8/10*


*Lockout*

Auch hier eher ein Low-Budget Film aus Frankreich, dem man das leider auch öfters ansieht als einem lieb ist. Viele Szenen wirken total unecht, fast wie ein Comic. Man merkt deutlich, dass man versucht hat Snake Pliskin und John McClane zu einer Person zu verschmelzen. Was ja ansich nicht soo tragisch gewesen wäre, wenn Guy Pearce nicht alle 10 Sekunden einen dummen Spruch losgelassen hätte. Ein paar gut plazierte und witzige Sätzchen wie bei Stirb Langsam sind ok, aber das fing nach einiger Zeit an tierisch zu nerven! Zur Story sag ich nix, habs ehrlich gesagt zwischendurch auch mal nicht wirklich kapiert worum es gerade ging 
*4/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Mai 2013)

Warum finden alle Lockout so schlecht ich fand den voll geil, aber naja Geschmäcker halt.

*Anger Managment Staffel 1​*
Fand ich sehr gelungen hat mir gefallen die erste Staffel und Selma Blair ist Heiß in der Serie. 8/10​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Mai 2013)

*Iron Man 3​*


​
Nach dem tollen ersten Teil und dem durschnittlichen 2 Teil also nun der 3. Teil, mit einem neuen Regisseur Shane Black (Leathal Weapon, Last Boy Scout). Tony Stark hat probleme zu schlafen nach dem Ereignissen in The Avangers kommt er nicht mehr zur ruhe und ihm plagen Albträume. Zudem gibt es ständig neue terroristische Aktivitäten von dem Mandarin (Ben Kingsley) mysteriöse Live vorträge die die Welt in Angst und Schrecken versetzen. Gleichzeit an andere stelle explodieren Menschen, weil irgendein Wissentschaftler noch nicht die richtige Dosis für sein heilendes Mittel gefunden hat. Soviel zur Story, Iron Man 3 ist nicht das explosive Feuerwerk wie ein The Avangers der Film bezieht sich mehr auf die Personen und bringt die Nebendarsteller gekonnt in Szene wie schon bei The Dark Knight Rises, keine Sorge es gibt immer noch genug Explosionen und Action Szenen aber halt nicht mehr so die Gänsehaut Momente, das mag einigen schwer im Magen liegen, mir gefällt es. Ich weiß gar nicht ob MArvel noch ein Teil 4 geplant hat wenn nicht war es ein würdiger Abschluss der Iron man Trilogie. *8/10*


Heute Abend geht es in *Star Trek Into Darkness*.


----------



## MetalFan (12 Mai 2013)

*Dickste Freunde*

In den Hauptrollen Kevin James und Vince Vaughn - wer dabei ein Gagfeuerwerk erwartet wird bei diesem Film wohl enttäuscht werden, da es sich um eine Dramakömodie handelt.
Es wird versucht diese beiden Genres zu verknüpfen, jedoch will dies nicht gänzlich gelingen. Der sympathische Cast und einige gelungene (witzige) Szenen machen den Film aber durchaus kurzweilig unterhaltsam.
*5/10*


*Martyrs*

Französischer Horrorfilm der am besten funktioniert wenn man vorher nicht allzu viel über die Handlung weiß, daher halte ich mich recht kurz.
Nur so viel: Ich dachte erst, das ist aber ein kurzer Film doch dann ging er erst richtig los. Leute die die Darstellung psychischer und physischer Gewallt nichts abgewinnen können sollten um diesen Film einen Bogen machen, gleiches gilt auch für Diejenigen die nichts mit offenen Enden anfangen können.
Manche mögen die Story an den Haaren herbeigezogen empfinden, allerdings offenbart die menschliche Spezies immer wieder ungeahnte Perversionen, so dass ich das Gezeigte nicht für gänzlich unmöglich ansehe.
Die Leistungen der Hauptdarstellerinnen vermögen es eine große Intensität zu vermitteln.
*8/10*


*Star Trek XI*

Nach dem mittlerweile schon der zweite Star Trek-Film von J. J. Abrams den Weg in's Kino gefunden hat, 
habe ich mir mal den ersten Streich angeschaut.
Eins vorweg: Auf die Frage "Star Trek oder Star Wars?" antworte ich Star Trek. 
Habe alle Filme mit Picard und die TV-Serie gesehen. Die alten Sachen sind mir allerdings aus heutiger Sicht zu trashig. Daher bin ich nicht mit allen Feinheiten vertraut die J. J. evtl. "verletzt" hat/haben könnte.
Um es kurz zu machen - ich empfinde Star Trek XI als rundum gelungenes Prequel mit einem Mix aus Action, SciFi-Seifenoper und Kömodie.
Toller Cast und J. J. weiß Action und Effekte zu inszenieren. Einzig die Rolle des Bösewichts empfand ich als blass. 
Das wurde allerdings durch den Coup mit der Verpflichtung von Leonard Nimoy durchaus ausgeglichen.
Bin sehr auf die Fortsetzung gespannt.
*8/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Mai 2013)

Can't buy me love

Ach ja die guten alten 80er, damals als junger Kerl schon gesehen, und konnte mich immer noch an fast jede Szene erinnern. Klischees en masse und einige fade Witzchen können dieser Komödie ihren Unterhaltungswert nicht nehmen. Patrick Dempsey als ganz junger Bursche macht seine Sache gut, von der süßen Amanda Peterson hab ich (leider) nie wieder was gehört. Aus Nostalgie-Gründen:

*Film 8/10*





The Virgin Suicides

Düsteres Drama um 5 Geschwister, deren Schicksal schon am Anfang feststeht. Sofia Coppolas Regiedebüt lebt vor allen Dingen vom Charme seiner jungen Hauptdarsteller. Kirsten Dunst sieht gut aus wie immer, AJ Cook hab ich hier das erste Mal gesehen und bin echt begeistert, was für eine hübsche junge Frau sie ist  . Auf jeden Fall erwähnenswert ist der grandiose Soundtrack der Gruppe 'Air' der die Atmosphäre des Films gut einzufangen vermag.

*Film 7.5/10*





Somewhere

Sofia Coppola, der 2te: Dieser Streifen spaltet wohl die Zuschauerschaft, für die einen ein Meisterwerk, für die anderen ein lahmer Film. Ich schließe mich mal dem letzterem an. Man wartet die ganze Zeit, dass die Story mal irgendwann Fahrt aufnimmt, und wartet und wartet und wartet... und schon ist der Film vorbei und man kann froh sein, dass man nicht eingeschlafen ist.

*Film 2/10*






Lemmy

Dokumentation über eine der größten Persönlichkeiten im Metalbusiness. Sicherlich ist der Film interessant und auch unterhaltsam. Für Fans gibt es allerdings wenig Neues. Statt die Karriere aufzuarbeiten, gibt es deutlich zu viele Lobhudeleien anderer Metal-Fans und Musiker, die sich alle im gleichen Tonfall lobend über Lemmy auslassen. Wie gesagt, unterhaltsam aber mehr leider nicht

*Film 6/10*





Armee der Finsternis
Nach dem grandiosen Erfolg der heute schon als kultig gefeierten Vorgänger, bekam Sam Raimi für den letzten Teil der Evil-Dead-Trilogie deutlich mehr Geld in die Hand. Das Ergebnis ist dann schon eher als Komödie als als Horrorfilm zu bezeichnen. Das ist sicherlich gut gemacht und unterhaltsam. Mir fehlen halt blutige Spezialeffekte, wie sie in den Vorgängern fast in jeder Szene zu sehen waren. Das Ende kam mir irgendwie unbekannt vor, muss wohl im Director's Cut geändert worden sein.

*Film 6/10*
​


----------



## congo64 (12 Mai 2013)

War heute im Kino und habe 

*Star Trek Into Darkness*

gesehen , in 3D...

Bin mal auf Euere Wertungen gespannt.....ich enthalte mich, ich bin Trekki


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Mai 2013)

*Star Trek Into Darkness​*


​
Ich muss vorab sagen ich mag die alten Star Trek und Raumschiff Enterprise Filme und Serien überhaupt nicht und kann damit auch nichts anfangen, gucke die Filme erst seit dem J.J.Abrams reboot. Die Crew der USS Enterprise ist auf einer Mission auf einen fremden Planenten, um etwas sicher zu stellen, die Mission geht laut den Verandwortlichen des Enterprises HQ gehörich Schief und Kirk wird runtergestuft als 1.Commander und Spock wird zu einer anderen Crew versetzt. An anderer Stelle wird ein Gebäude in die Luft gejagt. Die Enterprise Crew wird zu einer Besprechung gerufen, während der Besprechung, wird diese von einem bewaffneten Helicopter gestört und viele verlieren ihr Leben(wer alles erwähne ich nicht, das wäre zu viel Spoiler). Kurzer Hand wird die gesammte Crew der Enterprise wieder zusammengerufen um den Typen dingfest zu machen, der so viele Menschen auf den gewissen hat. So viel zur Story. J.J Abrams liefert mit Star Trek Into Darkness ein Blockbuster Feuerwerk, das ich so nur aus Superhelden Filmen kenne, das meine ich im positiven Sinne ich mag solche Filme, Story ist auch durchdacht und nicht zu flach gehalten, sie regt schon zum denken an. Der 3D Effect ist auch Bombe in dem Film, hab selten so ein gutes 3D gesehen, die 3 Euro sollte jeder mehr bezahlen es lohnt sich. Nach dem Entäuschenden 3D in Iron Man 3 endlich mal wieder ein Film mit gutem 3D. Ich fand den ersten Teil schon genial und Into Darkness legt nochmal ne schippe drauf sehr gelungende Sci Fi Action mit viel Humor und Action und einer guten Story. *9/10*


----------



## congo64 (13 Mai 2013)

:thx: FunkyCop999 für den gelungenen Report - unterschreibe ich genau soooo. von mir hätte er aber *10/10* - ansonsten perfekt geschildert. :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Mai 2013)

Ja 9/10 weil das Ende doch etwas Plötzlich war. Hätte noch 2h Laufen können der Film war gerade voll vertieft und dann war Ende.


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Mai 2013)

Ach ja die Tage ohne Fussball kann man auch wieder sinnvoll nutzen 
Was gibt es schöneres als ein kaltes Bierchen und sich die Bonus-DVDs der neuesten Errungenschaften reinzuziehen.







Zum gelungenen neuen Album gibt es in der Deluxe Edition auch noch eine Bonus-DVD, die man als mehr als Zusatz bezeichnen kann. Neben einem netten ca. 20-minütigen Blick hinter die Kulissen bekommt der Käufer ein ganzes (!!) Unplugged-Konzert in guter Bild- und Tonqualität geboten. Einfach nur super!

*Film 10/10*






Delain haben sich im letzten Jahr langsam aber sicher zu meiner Lieblingsband gemausert. Einfach sympathisch, bodenständig und mit Charlotte eine Wahnsinnsfrau am Mikro. Mit dem Keyboarder, der bei Within Temptation angefangen hat, hab ich schon das ein oder andere Schwätzchen halten können. Sehr netter Kerl. Holländer halt 
Kein wirklich neues Album, 2 neue Songs, 3 Cover Songs und einige Live-Versionen. Ohne die Zusatz-DVD hätte ich wohl nicht zugeschlagen. Die DVD lohnt sich dann doch einigermaßen. Kleine Filmchen von Auftritten beim 70000 Tons of Metal und im legendären Alhambra werden flankiert von Live-Videos und 5 Live-Songs vom Metal-Female-Voices-Festival. Sicherlich hätte ich lieber ein komplettes Konzert, aber kann ja noch kommen.

*Film 8/10*
​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Mai 2013)

*The Tall Man*



 

Eine Kleinstadt in Kanada geht finaziell immer weiter in den Ruin, weil das Bergwerk geschlossen wird womit die Leute Ihr Geld verdient haben. Wäre das nicht schon genug ärger, werden von einem mysteriösen Mann seit kurzer Zeit immer mehr Kinder entführt oder verschwinden Spurlos, die Menschen in der Stadt nennen ihn selbst den ''Tall Man''. Der Angst und Schrecken in den Kleinen Städchen verbreitet. Julia(Jessica Biel) glaub nicht daran bis eines Tages ihr eigener Sohn verschwindet. Erst jetzt macht sie sich auf die Suche nach dem Großen Man. So viel zur Story. Der Film ist eine direct to DVD Produktion und kam nicht in die deutschen Kinos, hätte Amazon auch nicht ständig auf ihrer Seite mir den Film empholen wäre ich auch gar nicht drauf gestoßen. Der Film hatte leider ein bischen zu wenig PR. Schade eigentlich, denn der Film ist für ein B Movie richtig Klasse gemacht und hat eine Story Wendung mit der glaube ich keiner rechnet, denken bestimmt alle, es sei ein 08/15 Horror Streifen. Dem ist aber zum Glück nicht so er hält echt ein paar sehr geniale Story wendungen parat. Das einzigst Negative was ich an dem Film auszusetzten habe der Grusel Faktor ist ein bischen flach. Ich geb ihm eine *7.5/10*​


----------



## Death Row (20 Mai 2013)

*Iron Man 3*

Große Erwartungen, leider nicht alle erfüllt. Zurück bleibt ein flaues Gefühl im Magen und die Hoffnung, dass die kommenden Marvel-Filme wieder besser werden

*6.5/10 *


----------



## Flaming Sword (21 Mai 2013)

*Evil Dead* - _( 2013 )_

Bei einer Laufzeit von ca. 90 Minuten hätte man das vorhandene Potential durchaus noch mehr ausschöpfen können. Der Film unterhält bis zum Ende recht gut, aber der Schluß ist doch einigermaßen schwach.
Einen Vergleich zum alten Film stelle ich jetzt nicht an, weil ich den schon Jahre nicht mehr gesehen habe.


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Mai 2013)

Argo

Die besten Geschichten schreibt das wahre Leben. Hunderte Male gehört, hier wirds mal wieder bewiesen. Ben Affleck rettet einige Menschen aus dem Iran, die sich einer Geiselnahme entziehen konnten und Unterschlupf fanden. Keine Action a la Stirb langsam, sondern eine sehr nahe an der Realität und trotzdem spannend inszenierte Geschichte.

*Film 8/10*





Maniac

Da viele das Original wohl eher nicht kennen, nehme ich mal keine Bezüge darauf. Elijah Wood nach Sin City mal wieder als Serienkiller unterwegs. Der ganze Film wird aus seiner Perspektive gezeigt, was ihn von vielen der aktuellen Horrorfilme abhebt. Was dem Zuschauer heute so zugemutet wird, ist manchmal wirklich erstaunlich. Leute mit empfindlichen Mägen sollten den Film lieber meiden. Den Anderen kann ich durchaus eine Empfehlung aussprechen. Bitte darauf achten, dass man wirklich die Uncut-Version erwischt, die FSK-18 Version bei Amazon ist um 5 Minuten gekürzt worden.
Nora Arnezeder hatte ich vorher auch nicht auf dem Schirm, echt süß und ihr französischer Akzent ist herzallerliebst 

*Film 9/10*





Tai Chi Zero

Was mir der Cheffe manchmal für Sachen in die Hand drückt  . Eine total wahnwitzige Irrfahrt durch alle Genres, die man sich denken kann. Komödie, Action, Eastern, Romanze usw... Schön anzuschauen, die Story ist vernachlässigbar, weil kaum vorhanden. Wer auf asiatische Filme mit Schauwert steht, kann durchaus mal ein (oder zwei) Augen riskieren.

*Film 6.5/10*​


----------



## Death Row (27 Mai 2013)

*Die Legende von Aang*

Und wieder eine verhauene Verfilmung, lieblos und seelenlos. Vieles wurde zu schnell abgehandelt oder führte zu Logiklöchern. Der Humor der Serie fehlte (fast) ganz. Okay Seychelle Gabriel war supidupi wie immer  

Ansonsten 
*4/10 Punkten*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Juni 2013)

*The Last Stand* und *Warm Bodies* haben mir beide sehr gut gefallen, vorallem Warm Bodies war mal was neues, ein gewagter Versuch der gut rüber kam. *Beide 7/10 *


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Juni 2013)

*Nightwish Imaginerium der Film* (Blu Ray) - im Kino nur in Englisch gesehen mit Deutschen Untertiteln jetzt nochmal auf Deutsch, ein echt genialer Film den sich jeder angucken sollte der ein bischen auf Mystery, Fantasy oder Tim Burton steht, ein rundum gelungen Film 9/10


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Juni 2013)

The Impossible

Naomi Watts und Ewan McGregor als Eltern, die mit ihren 3 Söhnen Ende 2004 in Thailand Urlaub machen wollen, und dann in den Tsunami geraten. Der Urlaub endet als sehr dramatisch. Basierend auf den Erlebnissen einer wirklichen Familie, wird uns der Überlebenskampf der Familie gezeigt. Die Bilder sind echt realistisch und erschreckend. Sicher hätte Naomi für ihre Darstellung den Oscar verdient, aber wer mich noch mehr beeindruckt hat, ist der junge Darsteller des Lucas. Ob die FSK mit ihrer 12er-Freigabe richtig liegt, lass ich mal dahingestellt. Ich würde meinen 12-jährigen Kindern den Film nicht zeigen, dafür sind viele Szenen zu drastisch und aufwühlend.

*Film 8/10*





Imaginaerum

Ich bin ja kein großer Fantasy-Fan, aber wenn Nightwish bzw. deren genialer Keyboarder Tuomas schon mal einen Film auf die Beine stellt, muss ich natürlich reinschauen. Ich muss zugeben, nach 30 Minuten war ich drauf und dran, abzuschalten. Total verwirrende, sinnlos aneinandergereihte Szenen. Doch der restliche Teil ist dann besser. Man bekommt einen Bilderrausch auf die Augen, der sich gewaschen hat. Trotz des geringen Budgets sehen die Effekte meistens sehr gut aus. Der Soundtrack begeistert natürlich hauptsächlich Nightwish-Fans. Die Auftritte der gesamten Band finde ich eher peinlich und passen auch nicht so richtig in den Film. Was solls, kann man sich anschauen.

*Film 6/10*





Men in Black 3

Fand die ersten beiden Teile sehr amüsant. Lange hats gedauert, bis es endlich eine Fortsetzung auf die Leinwand geschafft hat. Die Story ist sogar richtig gut und unterhaltsam. Die Effekt sehen auch gut aus. Leider gibt es immer wieder Parts im Film, die richtiggehend langweilig sind. Der Action-Faktor ist nicht so hoch wie man vermuten könnte. Für einen unterhaltsamen Abend reicht es allemal und mit Alice Eve ist ja auch ein netter Blickfang dabei.

*Film 7/10*





Let me in

Eins können sie in Hollywood: Gute Ideen aus Europa klauen. Dies ist ein Remake des skandinavischen Films "So finster die Nacht". Dennoch ein sehr guter Film auch dank einer grandiosen Chloe Moretz. Als Horrorfilm würde ich dieses hier nicht bezeichnen. Eher als Jugend-Drama mit eingestreuten (teils sehr drastischen) Horrorelementen.

*Film 8/10*






Cape Wrath

Als Fan von Felicity bin ich dabei alles zu sammeln und bin auf diese hierzulande total unbekannte Serie gestoßen. Und ich muss sagen (obwohl ich erst 3 Folgen geschaut habe) bin ich total begeistert. Mystery in Perfektion. Absoluter Geheimtipp, den ich sogar auf eine Stufe mit Lost stellen würde. Leider gabs nur eine Staffel mit 8 Folgen 

*Film 9.5/10*
​


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Juni 2013)

Ich - einfach unverbesserlich

Manchmal frage ich mich, ob mein Filmgeschmack wirklich so anders ist. Von allen Seiten hört man nur gutes von dem Film, ich fand ihn eher durchschnittlich. Die Wandlung der bösen Hauptfigur zum guten Familienvater ist so unglaubwürdig wie es nur geht. Die Witze sind selten lustig. Die besten Szenen sind mit den kleinen Minions, die aber (anders als erwartet) kaum im Film vorkommen. Da hat einen der Trailer total auf die falsche Spur geführt. Im zweiten Teil bekommen diese anscheinend mehr Spielraum.

*Film 6/10*





Jack Reacher

Weder Fisch noch Fleisch, so kann man das wohl bezeichnen. Für einen Actionfilm praktisch kaum Action vorhanden, für einen Thriller nicht spannend genug. Vielleicht ist man von Tom wohl zu sehr mit den Impossible-Filmen verwöhnt. Dieser eher altmodische Thriller ist dann das Gegenteil seiner letzten Filme. Zudem macht Rosamund leider nicht die beste Figur. Die Rolle ist auch eher mässig angelegt. Wenn man sich nebenbei noch mit anderen Sachen beschäftigen kann, ohne viel zu verpassen, ist das meistens kein gutes Zeichen.

*Film 6/10*
​


----------



## MetalFan (18 Juni 2013)

*Burlesque*

Letzte Woche, mangels Auswahl, bei der TV-Ausstrahlung hängengeblieben.
Wie zu erwarten war eine typische "Landei zum Star"-Story mit Xtina und Cher in den Hauptrollen. 
Schauspielerisch werden keine Glanzleistungen aber auch keine Totalausfälle geboten. 
Die Musicaldarbietungen kann man als gelungen bezeichnen. 
Außerdem Spielen noch Julianne Hough, Kristen Bell und Stanley Tucci als meine persönlichen Sympathieträger in Nebenrollen mit.
*5/10*

*Horrible Bosses / Kill the Boss*

Schwarze Komödie mit Starbesetzung.
Die Grundidee der Story bietet potential für einiges an schwarzem Humor. Dies wurde auch umgesetzt, allerdings nicht in dem von mir erwünschten/erhofften Maße. Teilweise gleitet der Film stark in die Klamaukschiene ab. 
Besonders die 3 Hauptdarsteller waren mir oftmals zu nervig, das kann allerdings auch an er deutschen Syncro liegen. 
Dafür haben die prominetbesetzten Nebenrollen überzeugt. Allen voran Kevin Spacey (seine Rolle passt wunderbar zu ihm), 
Colin Farrell und Jennifer Aniston (wobei es bei ihr mehr die Optik ist :drip.
*6/10*

*Red State*

Ein harter Mix aus Horror-, Terrorismusfilm und Thriller.
Thematisiert wird religiöser Fundamentalismus/Extremismus, allerdings nicht wie üblich islamischer sondern christlicher Natur. 
Darüber hinaus wird auch das Verhalten von Polizei und Politik kritisch thematisiert. 
Im Cast befinden sich neben John Goodman eher unbekannte Schauspieler. Kerry Bishé sticht da als kleiner hübscher Blickfang heraus.
Der Film ist nicht Mainstream tauglich, beeindruckt hat mich dabei die konsequente Darstellung der Thematik ohne wirklich Gute/Böse bzw. Gewinner/Verlierer. Wenn man da an die Bibelstaaten in den USA denkt, ist die ganze Sache nicht gänzlich aus der Luft gegriffen. 
Schauspielerisch sind keine großen Ausfälle oder Glanzleistungen zu sehen. 
Die Inszenierung ist vielleicht an manchen Stellen etwas holprig, aber sonst gut gelungen.
Wenn man sich auf die Thematik einlassen kann ist es ein interessanter Film, wenn nicht ist er vermutlich eher langweilig und unverständlich.
*7/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Juni 2013)

*Man of Steel* - Der Film hat genau das auf die Leinwand gezaubert was ich von ihm erwartet habe, die Serie Smallville in Kurzform in der ersten Stunde und in der 2. Stunde brachiale Action ala the Avangers. Zudem gab es endlich mal ein Endfight der nicht nach 10 Min zuende war. Jedesmal wenn der Soundtrack von Hans Zimmer eingespielt wurde hatte ich Gänsehaut wie auch schon im Trailer, der Typ schafft es echt bewegte Bilder emotional Darzustellen. Wem das noch nicht genug ist kann sich über eine Schauspielerische gute Leistung aller Schauspieler freuen mit einem Zack Snyder und Christopher Nolan in der Regie da konnte nicht mehr viel schief gehen. Das einzigste Mankel das ich an den Film habe er hätte nochmal 2h gehen können, wer Smallville geshen hat weiß was ich meine, die Vorgeschichte fand ich etwas Kurz geraten. Freu mich auf ein Teil 2. *9/10 *


----------



## Flaming Sword (23 Juni 2013)

*Man of Steel*

Im Prinzip unterhält dieser Streifen gut, aber das "sehr" für das "gut" muß ich leider wegen der ständigen nervigen Wackelkamera unter den Tisch fallen lassen. Ebenso kamen leider manchmal zu schnelle Schnitte und zu nahe Aufnahmen bei den Action Szenen vor. Die Geschichte, Schauspieler und die Trickaufnahmen entsprechen dem Standard für einen großen Comic Film.
Trotzdem bleibt für mich _Christoper Reeve_ der klassische Superman und eine _Sarah Douglas_ als _Ursa_, welche in Superman 2 eine Augenweide war, ist nach wie vor unschlagbar.


----------



## MetalFan (26 Juni 2013)

*Wie ausgewechselt / The Change-Up*

Körpertauschkomödie mit bis in den Nebenrollen reichender prominenter Besetzung.
Die Thematik wird in diesem Film (storytechnisch) nicht neu erfunden und es werden auch keine 
oscarreifen Schauspielerleistungen erbracht ohne jedoch zu enttäuschen.
Die Bewertung des Films gestaltet sich etwas schwierig da diverse "Adam Sandler mäßige" humoristische Einlagen die zwar als ungemein flach & "abstoßend" aber auch als komisch empfunden werden können. 
Das Olivia Wilde in einer Nebenrolle zu sehen ist, ist für mich persönlich einen Pluspunkt wert. Nervig/Blöd fand ich jedoch das, 
wenn ich mich nicht irre, im Film nicht ihre übliche Syncronsprecherin aus Dr. House zu Einsatz kam. 
In Anbetracht meiner Wertung zu "Kill the Boss" ergibt sich:
*6/10*

*Source Code*

Es handelt sich um einen Zeitreisen-Actionfilm und diese funktionieren i. d. R. am besten wenn man vorher nicht all zu viel darüber weiß. 
Daher halte ich mich was den Inhalt angeht zurück.
Soviel sei jedoch gesagt, atmosphärisch empfand ich ihn stellenweise als eine Mischung aus "12 Monkeys" & 
"Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier". 
Probleme bei Verständlichkeit/Nachvollziehbarkeit und Logik liegen in der Natur der Zeitreisethematik 
und machen auch vor diesem Film keinen Halt.
Die Besetzung und deren Leistung würde ich als gelungen bezeichnen. Allen voran leisten Jake Gyllenhaal und Vera Farmiga gute Arbeit. Darüber hinaus stellt Michelle Monaghan einen sympathischen und putzigen Eyecatcher dar. 
Für Leute die hauptsächlich auf krachendes und effektbeladenes Bombastkino aus sind ist der Film vermutlich eher nichts. 
Als ich den Trailer damals im Kino gesehen habe wurde, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, jedoch eine solche Art von Film suggeriert. 
Source Code ist eher eine "kleiner feiner" Actionfilm mit kritischen Untertönen der an manchen Stellen vielleicht etwas zu "kurz gefasst" ist und dennoch guten soliden Effekteinsatz aufweist.
*8/10*​


----------



## Toolman (30 Juni 2013)

*Man Of Steel*

Ich bin irgendwie etwas zweigeteilt und auch etwas verwirrt. Was war das? Ein Reboot?
Mit gut zweieinhalb Stunden hat der Film eine gute Länge, aber der Anfang war doch recht plump wie ich finde. Die erste Szene auf Krypton war ganz gut, aber danach wurde wohl versucht die 'Smallville' Story in 45 Minuten zu packen, was doch eher misslungen ist (Costner war ja mal sowas von überflüssig!). Danach gabs dann reichlich Action, in der so ziemlich alles zerstückelt wurde, was der werte Herr Superman doch eigentlich schützen wollte. Von wegen Lebensretter... 10 Menschen von ner brennenden Bohrinsel gerettet aber dann ne komplette Stadt dem Erdboden gleichgemacht. Aber die wurde ja bestimmt vorher schon evakuiert  Die Darsteller haben eigentlich ganz gute Arbeit geleistet, Superman ansich war mir etwas zu düster und emotionslos (hallo Christopher 'Dark Knight' Nolan!!), da hätte ich mir etwas mehr gewünscht. Aber alles in allem gute und leichte Unterhaltung, vor allem wenn man die Originalfilme kennt 
Eins sei noch angemerkt: 3D mal wieder komplett für den Ar*** Eine Frechheit was einem da heute als 3D Film untergejubelt wird! :angry:
*7/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Juni 2013)

Seelen

Ach Diane, ich mag dich wirklich sehr, aber deine Rollenauswahl lässt mal wieder zu wünschen übrig. Der Name Stephanie Meyer (Twilight) ließ ja schon das Schlimmste befürchten und so isses leider auch gekommen. Die ersten 20-25 Minuten sind ja noch ganz interessant, danach kommt nichts mehr. Die Schauspieler sind total unterfordert und müssen nur irgendwelche angeblich bedeutungsschwangeren Sätze raushauen. Selbst die für die Zielgruppe unerlässliche Liebesgeschichte ist total lustlos inszeniert, die ewige Knutscherei geht einem bald auf die Nerven. Spannung oder Action sucht man vergeblich. Tut mir echt leid für Diane und auch die hübsche Saoirse Ronan, die bisher auch eher in anspruchsvollen Filmen überzeugen konnte.

*Film 3/10*





Django Unchained

Zum Glück kann man sich auf Tarantino verlassen. Lange hat man darauf warten müssen, dass er sich dem Western-Genre annimmt. In Verbindung mit dem damaligen Sklavenhandel überzeugt die Geschichte und man bekommt wieder alle typischen Tarantino-Eigenheiten geboten: Blut, Dialoge, geniale Schauspieler-Leistungen. Was will man mehr. Die Wendung am Ende der Story, als Django noch mal davonkommt, ist das einzige was einem die Zehennägel aufrollt, so dämlich können doch selbst die dämlichsten Banditen nicht gewesen sein. Naja kleiner Wermutstropfen auf einen sonst grandiosen Streifen.


*Film 9/10*






Shutter

Und wieder nimmt sich Hollywood einen japanischen Gruselstreifen zum Vorbild, und wie meistens in letzter Zeit, ist man nicht in der Lage, daraus was zu machen. Wenn man sich bei einem Horrorfilm nicht einmal wirklich gruselt ist, ist das schon ein Armutszeugnis. Auch der dynamische Soundtrack an den passenden Stellen kann da nicht mehr viel retten. Mich persönlich hat an meisten gegruselt, dass ich mir 90 Minuten lang Joshua Jackson angucken musste  
Rachael Taylor dagegen ist eine absolute Bombe. Wenn die auf dem Bildschirm erscheint geht mir das Herz auf, super hübsch und toller Body, ich will mehr :drip:


*Film 4/10
Rachael 10/10*
​


----------



## Death Row (30 Juni 2013)

*Man Of Steel*


 

Ich war gestern drin und ich wurde mehr als gut unterhalten. Es ist selten, dass ich direkt am Anfang eines Filmes eine Gänsehaut bekomme und auch schonmal die ein oder andere Träne gekullert ist, aber Man Of Steel hat's gebracht. Die Länge des Filmes war so gerade noch an der Grenze. Wahrscheinlich hätte man den Film sogar in 3 eigenständige aufteilen können ^^
Aber na gut. Schauspielerisch gab es nichts zu bemängeln. Mein Vorposter fand Kevin Costner überflüssig? Das kann ich gar nicht bestätigen, zumal er schon einen sehr großen Einfluss auf Clark und sehr emotionale Szenen hatte. Da fand ich eher Lawrence Fishburne fehl am Platze, aber man wollte wohl aufgrund political correctness noch einen Schwarzen in einer guten Rolle casten. Der neue Superman wirkte deutlich imposanter als sein(e) Vorgänger in punkto Fitness und Körperbau, was denke ich auch eher zu DEM Superhelden schlechthin passt.
Stichwort "Aufbau": Hier hat man das ganze auch sehr gut gelöst. Alles wirkte deutlich düsterer und hatte deutliche Anlehnungen an Batman was gewisse Punkte betraf. Es war nicht immer chronologisch, aber das lockerte die Erzählung auch ein Stück weit auf. Die Action kam zwar "erst" in der zweiten Hälfte des Filmes auf, aber das hatte sich nicht negativ auf die Story ausgewirkt.
General Zod sowie Faora (  :WOW: ) waren zudem top besetzt als Bösewichte.

Zu den Ladies im Film nur ein Wort: Lecker :drip:


 
1. Antje Traue 
2. Amy Adams 
3. Diane Lane 
4. Ayelet Zurer 

_Bewertung:_
*9/10 Punkten*


----------



## erdnüsse13 (1 Juli 2013)

django
toller film aber waltz sollte aufpassen das er nicht immer den selben charakter spielt...


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Juli 2013)

Toolman schrieb:


> *Man Of Steel*
> 
> Ich bin irgendwie etwas zweigeteilt und auch etwas verwirrt. Was war das? Ein Reboot?
> Mit gut zweieinhalb Stunden hat der Film eine gute Länge, aber der Anfang war doch recht plump wie ich finde. Die erste Szene auf Krypton war ganz gut, aber danach wurde wohl versucht die 'Smallville' Story in 45 Minuten zu packen, was doch eher misslungen ist (Costner war ja mal sowas von überflüssig!). Danach gabs dann reichlich Action, in der so ziemlich alles zerstückelt wurde, was der werte Herr Superman doch eigentlich schützen wollte. Von wegen Lebensretter... 10 Menschen von ner brennenden Bohrinsel gerettet aber dann ne komplette Stadt dem Erdboden gleichgemacht. Aber die wurde ja bestimmt vorher schon evakuiert  Die Darsteller haben eigentlich ganz gute Arbeit geleistet, Superman ansich war mir etwas zu düster und emotionslos (hallo Christopher 'Dark Knight' Nolan!!), da hätte ich mir etwas mehr gewünscht. Aber alles in allem gute und leichte Unterhaltung, vor allem wenn man die Originalfilme kennt
> ...




Jetzt weiß du wie es den Harry Potter Fans geht  . Das hat mich auch voll an dem Film gestört das er so übelst Kurz war, da hätte man 3 oder 4 Teile von drehen können. Alleine die Smallville Story in 45 min viel viel viel zu Kurz, da war ich auch so ein bischen überrascht im Kino. Kevin Costner fand ich nicht überflüssig er gehört halt zur Superman Story dazu und es musste ja erzählt werden warum er hinterher so ein auf düster macht. Die Action zum Schluss fand ich sehr cool endlich mal ein Superman der nicht immer auf jeden und alles rücksicht nehmen muss wie in Smallville da hat mich das nähmlich von folge zu folge mehr angekotzt.


@Topic:

*I am Legend*

Im Kino fand ich den Film voll genial, jetzt wo es *the Last of Us* gibt und ich es durch habe, musste ich doch immer wieder im Film vergleiche ziehen, zu *the Last of US* und wieviel schlechter der Film doch ist und wieviel besser das Spiel die Story rüber bringt.* I am Legend* ist kein schlechter Film aber jetzt sieht man wo man doch das potenzial verschenkt hat und wo man es hätte wesentlich besser machen können. Sorry bin gerade voll von* The Last of Us* geblendet und wie genial Naughty Dog es doch schafft diese Endzeitstimmung rüber zu bringen. 

Kino Wertung *9/10*
Aktuelle Wertung *7/10*


----------



## Death Row (1 Juli 2013)

*The Man With The Iron Fists* Extended Edition

Brutale Hommage an alte Kung-Fu-Filme, die aber echt Laune machte. Schauspielerisch lief es nach dem Motto "Joa so lala", eigentlich passend zur Story, die auch nichts neues bot. Was den Film dann ausmachte waren die Fights. Der moderne Soundtrack war ein schöner Kontrast zum historischem Setting. 

*7/10 Punkten *

(Aber auch wieder interessant, dass man wieder Tarantino's Namen auf das Cover schreibt, dabei präsentiert er den Film nur. Reiner Promo-Zweck, ts-ts)


----------



## Death Row (2 Juli 2013)

*Faster*

Rasante Action und durchaus unerwarteten Wendungen. The Rock ist sowieso immer ein Garant für gute Unterhaltung. Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich nie gedacht, dass er sich als Schauspieler durchsetzen würde. Schade war allerdings, dass Maggie Grace zu kurz kam. Ich denke sie hätte durchaus noch bezaubernde Akzente setzen können  

*7/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (2 Juli 2013)

_Faster_ habe ich vor längerer Zeit auch gesehen - hat mir ebenso gut gefallen!
Billy Bob Thornton als abgehalfterter Cop ist auch passend besetzt.


----------



## beachkini (4 Juli 2013)

*Silver Linings*​


 

Cast: Bradley Cooper, Jennifer Lawrence, Robert De Niro, Chris Tucker, Julia Stiles



> Pat Solatano (BRADLEY COOPER) hat alles verloren: sein Haus, seinen Job und seine Frau. Und so findet er sich, nachdem er gerade auf gerichtliche Anweisung acht Monate in einer psychiatrischen Anstalt verbracht hat, plötzlich zuhause bei Mutter (JACKI WEAVER) und Vater (ROBERT DE NIRO) wieder. Pat ist fest entschlossen, positiv zu denken und damit sein Leben wieder auf die Reihe zu bekommen und seine Frau zurückzuerobern. Doch dann lernt Pat die rätselhafte Tiffany (JENNIFER LAWRENCE) kennen und alles beginnt, sich erneut zu verkomplizieren... denn Tiffany bietet ihm ihre Hilfe bei der Rückeroberung seiner Frau an. Einzige Bedingung: ein Tanzkurs.
> Im Zuge ihres ungewöhnlichen Deals kommen sich die beiden auf überraschende Weise näher - und plötzlich tun sich am Horizont unerwartete Silberstreifen auf...



Vorne Weg, ich bin normalerweise kein Freund von romantischen Filmen. Der Film ist aber wirklich genial. Bradley Cooper und jennifer Lawrence spielen einfach brilliant. Beide spielen Charaktere, die auf verschiedene Weise mit ihrem Leben nicht wirklich zurandekommen. Der Film lebt von den beiden gestörten Persönlichkeiten und deren unterhaltsamen Dialogen. Kann man schlecht beschreiben, aber deckt alles zwischen tragisch, lustig und romantisch ab. Ist für mich wohl der beste "Frauenfilm", den ich je gesehen habe. Muss man auf jeden Fall gesehen haben! Wenn man mit dem Genre gar nix anfangen kann, dann zumindest die Tanzszenen von Jennifer angucken, denn die sind :drip: 
8/10


*Gangster Squad*



 

Cast: Sean Penn, Emma Stone, Ryan Gosling, Robert Patrick



> Der skrupellose Gangster Mickey Cohen (Sean Pean) hat Los Angeles in seinem Würgegriff. Im Kampf gegen das Verbrechen und die wild wuchernde Korruption ist Chief Bill Parker (Nick Nolte) gezwungen, zu extremen Mitteln zu greifen. Er kann Kriegsheld Sgt. John O'Mara (Josh Brolin) dafür gewinnen, eine Spezialeinheit zusammenzustellen, um knallhart Selbstjustiz zu üben. Ihr Ziel sind keine Verhaftungen… sondern Krieg. Während die Stadt zu explodieren droht, wird Sgt. Jerry Wooters (Ryan Gosling) widerwillig in den Konflikt gezogen, als er Grace Faraday (Emma Stone) verfällt, einer eleganten Schönheit, die Cohen als sein Eigentum beansprucht … Basierend auf wahren Begebenheiten, erzählt Gangster Squad die lange unter Verschluss gehaltene Geschichte der Polizei-Einheit, die für L.A.s Seele kämpfte.



Typisches Popcornkino. Weder schauspielerisch noch ton- oder schnitttechnisch irgendwas besonderes. Von Anfang an durchschaubare Story, aber immerhin mit viel Budget umgesetzt. 

5/10


Das verborgene Gesicht (La cara oculta)



 




> Adrián (Quim Gutiérrez) bekommt das Angebot seines Lebens: ein Jahresvertrag als Dirigent des Symphonieorchesters von Bogotá. Seine Freundin Belén (Clara Lago) hat anfangs keine Zweifel, Adrián zu begleiten. Doch dies ändert sich, als Adrián offensichtlich mit der schönen Violinistin des Orchesters flirtet. Belén erfährt von der alten Hauseigentümerin von einem Panikraum, von dem aus man die Wohnung überwachen kann und hat eine Idee, um die Treue Adriáns zu prüfen. Sie hinterlässt ihrem Freund eine Abschiedsvideobotschaft und versteckt sich im verborgenen Refugium, um zu beobachten, wie Adrián auf ihr Verschwinden reagiert. Doch dann passiert das Unfassbare: Belén bekommt die Tür nicht mehr auf und ist gezwungen mitanzusehen, wie ihr Freund sich mit der Kellnerin Fabiana (Martina García) tröstet...



Hab den Film vorallem wegen den Schauspielerinnen geguckt. Die eingeschlossene Freundin kann von dem Panic Room aus durch alle Spiegel das Treiben beobachten  Davon abgesehen recht gut synchronisiert für eine spanische Low-budget-produktion. Auf jeden Fall schon schlimmeres gesehn.

4/10​


----------



## Toolman (9 Juli 2013)

*Fire with Fire*

Bis gestern noch nie von diesem Film gehört. Bruce mal wieder auf dem Cover, ich dachte mir schon, das wird wiedermal ein 5 Minuten Auftritt. Aber ich habe mich getäuscht, er war doch deutlich häufiger zu sehen 
Zum Film: Kein Blockbuster aber ein solider Film mit einer leider recht früh durchschaubaren Story. Mann beobachtet Mord -> kommt in Zeugenschutzprogramm -> wird doch gefunden -> Ende gut alles gut. Besetzung ist eigentlich recht ordentlich mit Willis, Duhamel, Dawson und D'Onofrio. Es reicht für *6/10* Punkten


*Todsicher (Safe)*

Netter Actionflick mit Jason Statham. Wieder so ein Film, der fast an mir vorbei gegangen ist. Story ist recht interessant aufgebaut, wenn auch nichts spezielles. Es geht wie immer um das liebe Geld, das so ziemlich alle haben wollen  Dabei beschützt Statham ein kleines Mädchen, dass einen Safe-Zahlencode kennt vor einer Russengang, den Triaden und korrupten Cops. Rasante Verfolgungsaction wechselt sich mit ruhigen Momenten ab. Insgesamt fand ich Safe recht solide und gebe *6/10* Punkte


*Death Race 3: Inferno*

Nach Teil 1 (auch wieder mit Statham) war ich zuletzt auch auf die beiden Fortsetzungen neugierig. Wie auch die Vorgänger hat es dieser Teil nicht ins Kino geschafft. Dabei hätte die Serie durchaus mehr verdient! Denn wenn man den Erzählstil gut findet (erinnert mich immer so ein wenig am Starship Troopers ) wird man durchaus gut unterhalten. Es gibt reichlich Action und fürs Auge ist natürlich auch was dabei (Tanit ist schon :drip. Die Besetzung ist auch nicht gänzlich unbekannt mit Ving Rhames, Luke Goss, Dougray Scott und Danny Trejo.
Ich gebe (ein wenig subjektive) *7/10* Punkte ​


----------



## xxam (9 Juli 2013)

Identity Thief... 7.5/10. Boring at some parts but funny for the most part!


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Juli 2013)

*The Call

*Der Film zeigt erst einmal sehr interessant, wie es hinter den Kulissen eines 911 Call Centers der USA aussieht und wie hart der Job doch ist, gerade wenn die Call Agents so eine Art verbindung zu ihren Anrufer aufgebaut haben, der dann sogar möglicheweise sterben könnte wenn ein Einbrecher im Haus ist. Genau das ist nämlich Jordan Turner(Halle Berry) passiert. 6 Monate später hat sie das unglück noch immer nicht ganz verdaut, kommt ein weitere Anruf bei der Zentrale ein, ein junges Mädchen Casey Welson(Abigail Breslin) ruf an und wurde von eine unbekannten Mann gefangen genommen und in Kofferaum gesteckt. Zum Glück hatte sie ihr wegwerf Handy von ihrer Freundin dabei damit hat sie den Notruf getätigt. Soviel zur Story. Die Art des Films ist nicht gerade neu gab es schon in zich anderen Filmen, also warum soll ich 8 Euro investieren und mir den im Kino angucken? Weil der Film es schafft 1:45h gerade diese Suche und auch Verfolgung logisch und zum Teil auch realistisch darstellt. Bis auf eine Szene wo Casey das Rücklicht aus den Wagen mit einer Stange schlägt, sorry aber das geht einfach nicht, weil Rücklichter meist noch festgeschraubt sind. Das ist aber auch der einzigste schnitzer der mir im Film aufgefallen ist, ansonsten hat er sehr gut unterhalten und die Schauspieler haben ihre Rolle auch gut gemacht. Fazit: Jeder der mal wieder ein guten Thriller sehen möchte und genug vom Superhelden Kino hat sollte sich den ruihg mal antun.* 8/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Juli 2013)

Rizzoli und Isles - wem Castle gefällt vorallem mit den ständigen auseinandersetzungen von Kate und Richard dem dürfte Rizzoli und Isles auch gefallen ist auf dem selbem Chema aufgebaut wie Castle. Hab jetzt Staffel 1 und 2 gesehen hat mir gut gefallen. :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (14 Juli 2013)

*Game Of Thrones, Staffel 1*

Endgeile Fantasy-Serie, jedoch sehr harter Tobak und definitiv nicht für jeden geeignet. Das "Ab 16"-Siegel ist sehr großzügig gesetzt was das betrifft. Nicht nur von den Bildern, sondern auch von den Themen, die angesprochen werden. 

*9/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (16 Juli 2013)

*Larry Crowne*

Feel-Good-Kömodie von und mit Tom Hanks und Julia Roberts in den Hauptrollen.
Vorhersehbare Happy-End-Story die niemandem weh tut und den einen oder anderen Lacher parat hält. 
Tom und Julia spielen dabei für sie recht typische Rollen (können sie vermutlich auch im Schlaf) und harmonieren dabei miteinander. 
Auch in den Nebenrollen werden solide Leistungen erbracht. Dabei bleibt besonders George Takei alias Sulu (Star Trek) in Erinnerung.
*6/10*

*Transsiberian*

US-amerikansicher Thriller der während einer Fahrt mit der Transsibirischen Eisenbahn durch Russland spielt.
Da die Handlung einige Hacken schlägt sei zu ihr nicht viel gesagt. 
Erfahrene Thrillerseher werden vielleicht das eine oder andere wieder erkennen bzw. voraus ahnen können. 
Dennoch entfaltet sich mit zunehmender Laufzeit eine "unangenehme" Atmosphäre und Spannung 
die sich in mehreren Augenblicken Bahn bricht.
An der Darstellerfront werden von Woody Harrelson, Emily Mortimer, Kate Mara, Eduardo Noriega und 
Sir Ben Kingsley allesamt gute Leistungen erbracht.
Trotzdem weißt der Film einige Schwächen auf (klischeehafte Figurenzeichnung, Storyschwächen), 
sodass es nicht für einen Platz im Thrillerolymp reicht.
*7/10*​


----------



## Toolman (19 Juli 2013)

*World War Z*

Was war das? Thriller? Horror? Drama? Komödie? Alles in einem? Nichts davon? Scheinbar bin ich der einzige Mensch auf diesem Planeten, der World War Z total langweilig fand. Ich war zwar noch nie der riesengroße Zombie-Horror Fan, aber als ich den Titel erstmals hörte dachte ich das wird ein groß inszeniertes ‚Weltkrieg Gemetzel‘ zwischen Menschen und Untoten. Und dann muss ich fast 2 Stunden mit ansehen, wie ein (zum Großteil) völlig unmotivierter Brad Pitt durch die Weltgeschichte reist auf der Suche nach dem Ursprung der Zombies, nur um schließlich am Ende dank eines hochgradig tödlichen Virus die Menschheit zu retten (ich verkneife mir an dieser Stelle etwas über das ‚grandiose‘ Ende inklusive dem Auftritt von Moritz Bleibtreu zu schreiben).
Man wartet darauf dass etwas Unvorhergesehenes passiert, stattdessen weiß der Zuschauer schon 2 Minuten vorher was als nächstes passiert. Nicht mal das für einen Standard-Zombiefilm obligatorische Gemetzel, was den Film wenigstens etwas unterhaltsamer gemacht hätte, hat einen Platz gefunden. Mal abgesehen von der 16er Freigabe, die zu 90% ohne Blut auskommt (ok, das war unvorhergesehen) bleibt mir nur noch ein Wort zu den Zombies: Lächerlich! Die Zombies rumpeln erst durch die Gegend als hätten sie beide Beine/Knöchel gebrochen, nur um dann im nächsten Moment loszurennen, dass Herr Bolt grün vor Neid werden würde. Und das Darth Vader-Fauchen gepaart mit dem dämlichen Zähneklappern war eher peinlich als furchteinflößend! Zeitweise dachte ich, ich sitze in einer Fortsetzung von Shaun of the Dead.
Der Film hatte durchaus Potential, was aber meiner Meinung nach leider nicht im Ansatz genutzt wurde. 
*4/10*


*Pacific Rim*

Alleine der Trailer zu diesem Film hat mich schon in seinen Bann gezogen. Vom Actionspektakel bis zum dosiert eingesetzten Humor war alles dabei. Und der Film stand dem in nichts nach! Wie eigentlich jeder Film von Guillermo del Toro ist auch Pacific Rim sehr bildgewaltig in Szene gesetzt. Der fast 20 minütige Kampf zwischen Roboter und Kaiju im nächtlichen, hell erleuchteten Hongkong war nur eins der Highlights. Auch die Geschichte rund um die Hauptfiguren, die per Drift (Gedankenverschmelzung von 2 Piloten) die mächtigen Roboter steuern, und was es mit den Angriffen der Kaiju auf sich hat, ist gut erzählt. Man steigt ohne große Umschweife direkt in das Geschehen ein und bekommt nach 10 Minuten Intro schon einen guten Eindruck von dem was passiert war bis zu dem Zeitpunkt an dem der Film einhakt.
Leider sind mir die Comics vollkommen unbekannt, aber die Umsetzung der Monster und deren Artenvielfalt (jeder bekommt einen eigenen Namen anhand seines Aussehens verpasst) und der Roboter sind del Toro genauso gut gelungen wie die Bewegungsabläufe beider Kampfgegner (unrunde Bewegungen der schweren Roboter vs. Geschmeidige Bewegungsabläufe der Kaiju Kreaturen). Abschließend möchte ich noch explizit den Soundtrack von ‚Game of Thrones‘-Komponist Ramin Djawadi (ja, ich hab mich informiert ) loben, der eine großartige Untermalung der gezeigten Szenen zu einem gelungen Gesamtergebnis abrundet.
*8/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Juli 2013)

Dirty Girl

Ach ja, da ist mir ja mal wieder ein echtes Juwel in die Hände gefallen. Der Titel ist mal selten dämlich und führt total in die Irre. Toll gespieltes Drama, nach 10 Minuten dachte ich, der Film wird totaler Mist, aber mit der Zeit wird er immer besser, man findet alle Figuren sympathisch und fiebert mit jedem einzelnem mit. Das Ende ist etwas kitschig, aber gerade noch zu verkraften, gibt einen Abzug in der B-Note  Vergesst Kristen, Anna Sophia und die ganze Bagage, Juno Temple ist so dermaßen talentiert, hübsch und süß, unglaublich 

*Film 8.5/10*





Austin Powers 2 - Spion in geheimer Missionarsstellung

Letztens zufällig beim Zappen hängen geblieben, Teil 2 und 3 hintereinander, kann man sich wohl mal geben. Teil 2 ist noch abgedrehter als der eh schon irre erste Teil, wobei ich zugeben muss, dass die deutsche Synchro teilweise katastrophal ist, lieber im Original gucken, macht doppelt Spaß. Mini-Me ist wohl der lustigste Neuzugang im 2ten Teil und Heather Graham war selten sexier als hier.

*Film 8/10*






Austin Powers 3 - Goldständer

Immer noch lustig anzuschauen, wobei man zugeben muss, dass sich schon erste Abnutzungserscheinungen zeigen, die Handlung, die in den ersten Teilen noch marginal vorhanden war, ist hier praktisch kaum noch auszumachen. Es gibt etliche - vor allen Dingen musikalische - Einlagen, die nichts mit dem Film zu tun haben und so dämlich sind, dass sie teilweise schon wieder zum Brüllen sind. Der Humor muss einem schon gefallen.

*Film 7/10*





The Bridge

Die ersten beiden Folgen sind geschafft. Ich war doch sehr skeptisch, da ich das skandinavische Original bereits kenne, und man doch zwangsläufig vergleicht. Doch die Amis schaffen es, nicht alles eins zu eins zu kopieren, sondern auch regionale Probleme entlang der Grenze zwischen den USA und Mexiko mit einfließen zu lassen. Diane wird wohl in diesem Leben keinen Oscar mehr gewinnen, aber sie spielt durchaus überzeugend. 

*Film 9/10*
​


----------



## Death Row (19 Juli 2013)

*Hitchcock*

Leider nicht das, was ich erwartet hatte. Der Spannungsbogen war zu klein und die Beziehungskiste zu vorhersehbar. Immerhin zünden die Dialoge. Leider kommt auch Scarlett selbst zu kurz 

*5/10 Punkten*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 Juli 2013)

*Pacific Rim* - Auf der Erde hat sich vor vielen Jahren Auserirdisches Leben in den Tiefen der See breit gemacht, die Menschen nennen es den Breach, wo immer mal wieder nach einiger Zeit neue Auserirdisches Leben raus schlüpft in Form von gewaltigen Monstern ala Godzilla. Die Menscheheit schien machtlos, bis eines Tages das Jäger Programm ins leben gerufen wurde, mächtige Roboter die erst von einem Menschen gesteuert werden sollten, die Menschen waren allerding etwas damit überfordert somit wurde ein zweiter Pilot gerufen der den anderen unterstützen sollte , einer steuerte die Linke Himmelspäre der andere die rechte. Dies funktioniert allerdings nur wenn sie ihre Gedanken verbinden, sie nennen es den Drift eine Art Fusion der Gedankenströme. Das funktionierte auch soweit ganz gut bis irgendwann Monster der Kategorie 4 erschienen und die Roboter nur noch so auseinander genommen haben. Nun gilt völlige zusammenarbeit um die Monster zu schalgen und den Breach zu schließen. Wer denkt ich hätte jetzt den ganzen Film gespoilert liegt falsch das sind die ersten 15 min vom Film. Gut soviel zur Story. Guillermo del Toro (Hellboy 1 und 2) liefert mit Pacific Rim ein Feurwerk auf die Leinwand das selbst Transformers kalt aussehen lässt, hab schon lange nicht mehr so gestaunt im Kino, die 3D Effekte waren einfach nur der Hammer. Auch wenn die Story etwas flach daher kommt Evangelion ist was das angeht um einiges besser, hat mir der Film richtig gut gefallen. Brachiales Action Kino der besonderen Art könnte mir den Film direkt noch 2 oder 3 mal angucken. *8.5/10* Keine 10/10 weil es an der Story leider etwas schwächelt. Ansonten jeder der Transformers, Power Rangers oder wie eben halt Evangelion(1:1 Kopie von der Serie) gefällt sollte sich den Film unbedingt im Kino anschauen.


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Aug. 2013)

Downton Abbey

Vor Ewigkeiten mal aufgenommen, bin ich jetzt endlich mal dazu gekommen (auch weil ich durch schöne Bilder von Michelle Dockery angefixt wurde), mir die hochgelobte Serie anzuschauen. Absolut süchtig machend. Die Intrigen und Geschichten auf einem Anwesen Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts sind so prickelnd inszeniert, das man nicht mehr abschalten kann. Mit Michelle und Joanne Froggatt sind auch noch mindestens 2 Blickfänge dabei. Wer auf Action, Science Fiction und Ähnliches steht, ist hier vielleicht falsch. Freunde anspruchsvoller Unterhaltung kann man aber eine absolute Empfehlung aussprechen. Alle Darsteller machen einen tollen Job. Die Ausstattung ist hervorragend. Werde mir möglichst bald die nächste Staffel besorgen :thumbup:

*Film 9.5/10*


​


----------



## Death Row (7 Aug. 2013)

*Amerika im Treibsand*







Eine 4-teilige Dokumentation über die Anfänge des Krieges der USA im Irak und der Golfregion bis zum heutigen Tag. Schonungslos und schockierend werden die Fehler der Amis aufgedeckt, größtenteils durch Ignoranz und Naivität darüber, wie man einen Krieg zu führen hat. Die sind einfach nur durchmarschiert und haben sich einen Kericht darum gekümmert, was links und rechts geschehen ist. Das hat sich bis heute gerächt. Es wird sehr gut gezeigt, wie aus der Freude der irakischen Bevölkerung schnell Mißtrauen wurde, was danach in Angst und Terror mündete. Dieser Krieg hat das Vertrauen in die Amerikaner negativ geprägt. Bis heute kann ich es kaum glauben, wie einfach es sich Bush und seine Schergen gemacht haben, um den Einsatz zu legitimieren und durchzuführen. 

Eine Bewertung wie sonst fällt schwer, da es ja kein Hollywoodfilm ist, sonderen bittere Realität.


----------



## RipperJoe (10 Aug. 2013)

Visuell eine Augenweide. Cooler SyFi Style. Story technisch jedoch zu gestreckt, hätte mir es etwas kürzer und knackiger gewünscht. 
Ende des Films ist so ziemlich 08/15 und schon frühzeitig vorhersehbar. 
Für mich ein Mittelmäßiger Film.

*Urteil: 6/10*
​


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Aug. 2013)

Ilse DeLange - Live in Gelredome & Live in Ahoy

Nach dem grandiosen Konzert natürlich auch die beiden Live-DVDs besorgt. Ich bin froh, dass ich mir die vom Sofa aus angucken konnte, und nicht dabei war, denn ein Fan von Stadion- oder Großhallen-Konzerten bin ich wirklich nicht. Zum Glück war das Konzert letztens dagegen richtig intim mit nur knapp 1500 Zuschauern und man konnte in Ruhe vor der Bühne stehen. Ich finde auch, dass die ganze Band etwas verloren wirkt auf den Riesenbühnen. Aber genossen hab ich beide Auftritte trotzdem. Gutes Bild, super Sound. Werde ich mir bestimmt noch öfters anschauen. Dass Ilse international nichts reißen kann, ist mir völlig unverständlich, vor den Großen der Branche braucht sie sich wirklich nicht verstecken. Und vom Aussehen her wäre sie mit Sicherheit auch gut vermarktbar. Sie wird wohl ihr Auskommen haben in den Niederlanden. Die Plattenfirma macht wohl nicht genug Promotion und die Leute rennen lieber zu irgendwelchen Supertalenten. Hier kennt sie keine Sau, was echt schade ist. Naja mir soll es egal sein, ich wohne nah dabei und kann sie nächstes Jahr schon wieder live genießen.

*9.0/10*


​


----------



## MetalFan (14 Aug. 2013)

*The Roommate*

Hollywood Psychothriller aus dem Jahr 2011 mit hübschen auf Hochglanz polierten Mädels auf der Besetzungsliste 
o Minka, Leighton, sogar Nina hat einen kleinen Auftritt).
Thematisiert werden die "unbeschwerte" Zeit auf dem College und psychische Störungen/Schizophrenie. 
Damit sind schon alle positiven Aspekte des Films erwähnt. 
Die Story ist sehr oberflächlich und arm an Spannung. Auch eine mögliche beklemmende Atmosphäre vermag nicht aufzukommen. 
Daher machen allein die Optik und die handwerklich solide Arbeit den Film halbwegs sehenswert.
*4/10*

*Conan the Barbarian (2011)*

Ich als Kenner des Originals und Arnie-Fan habe seiner Zeit die Ankündigung des Remakes mit besonderer Aufmerksamkeit wahrgenommen 
und jetzt in der 2D-Version gesehen.
Eines war mir im Vorhinein klar, Jason Momoa wird als Conan nicht an die körperliche Präsenz von Arnold, die die Darstellung von Conan geprägt hat, heranreichen können und dem war auch so. 
Allein aus diesem Grund hat das Remake bei mir schon einen schweren Stand gegenüber dem Original.
Ein direkter Vergleich von Original und Remake gestaltet sich auch aufgrund der fast 30 Jahre die zwischen den Filmen liegen als schwierig. 
Eine Parallele kann man jedoch ziehen - es wurden in beiden Filmen keine grandiosen Dialoge und oscarreifen Schauspielerleistungen erbracht.
Dies allein ist allerdings nicht der Grund dafür, das dieser Film von vielen Kritikern als einer der schlechtesten Filme des Jahres 2011 betrachtet wird. Hauptgrund dafür ist vielmehr die oberflächliche Story die in Kombination mit einer oberflächlichen Charakterzeichnung mehr Löcher und Fragen aufweist als Antworten gibt. 
Der Großteil des $90 Mio. Budgets ist daher in viele mehr oder weniger gute und blutige Effekte geflossen (an dieser Stelle werden die fast 30 Jahre besonders deutlich).
Schauspielerische "Lichtblicke" können Ron Perlman (Conan's Vater) und Stephen Lang (Bösewicht) bieten. 
Auch Rachel Nichols gibt einen kleinen Eyecatcher ab.
Schließe mich den negativen Kritikermeinungen an, auch wenn nicht ganz so hart da ein gewisser Unterhaltungswert schon gegeben ist.
*3-4/10*​


----------



## Death Row (15 Aug. 2013)

*Zurück In Die Zukunft*

Der Film, den ich von Kindesbeinen an schon dutzende Male gesehen habe und daher schon synchron mitsprechen kann. Absoluter Kult, der auch im reifen Alter noch immer ein grandioses Seherlebnis ist.

*10/10 Punkten*

*GI Joe: Die Abrechnung*

Nachdem mir der Erstling schon sehr zugesagt hat, musste ich mir einfach die Fortsetzung besorgen. Die Story bewegt sich auf "leicht verständlichem" Niveau, aber das war auch zu erwarten und störte mich daher auch nicht im geringsten. Mit Dwayne Johnson als Darsteller kann man nichts falsch machen, weil ich einfach nur cool finde. Außerdem sind Adrienne und Elodie gibt es zudem auch was fürs Auge

Ich gebe mal
*8/10 Punkten* aufgrund der Logiklöcher und warte gespannt auf eine Fortsetzung


----------



## Shadowbeast (15 Aug. 2013)

Game of Thrones Staffel 3


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Aug. 2013)

*Kick Ass 2* - viele Kritiken die den Film in der Luft zerreißen und durchweg schlechte bis mittelmäßige Kritiken, die imdb Wertung von 7.5/10 hat mich dann noch ein wenig hoffen lassen. Meine Hoffnung hat sich dann auch bestätigt vergesst diese blöden Kritiker, die meiner Meinung nach Ihre Kritiken eh an den Haaren herbeigezogen haben, zudem hat man richtig gemerkt wie sie nach Fehlern gesucht haben nur um den Film schlecht zureden. Gut Kick Ass 2 ist nicht mehr wie der erste Teil, 2h pure Action sie haben auch ein wenig Story mit reingebaut, die sich laut den Kritiken schwehr über den Film ziehen würde, wovon ich aber im Kino gar nichts bemerkt habe, meiner Meinung waren die 106 Minuten sogar ein bischen zu wenig. Hit Girl versucht ein normales Leben zu führen, weil sie halt noch relativ jung ist kommen auch ein paar High School sachen mit in den Film rein, die mich persönlich aber belustigt haben und wie ich fande auch gut in den Film reingepasst haben, weil er halt so abgedreht ist. Kick Ass will weiter das verbrechen jagen und merkt schnell das er alleine und ohne Hit Girl wenig Chanchen hat. darum such er im Internet nach anderen Typen die sich als Superhelden verkleiden. Wird dann auch fündig und schließt sich den Tupp von Jim Carey an. Christopher Mintz-Plasse alias The Motherfucker ist auch wieder mit von der Partie und will seine Vater rächen der im ersten Teil mit ein Raketenwerfer getötet wurde. Im Teil 2 baut er sich ne Armee zusammen um Kick Ass zu töten. Super Abgedrehte Super Helden Action mit zum Teil übetriebener Gewalt (darum ist der Film ab 18) und einer gesunden Priese Humor machen den Film meiner Meinung zu einen der besten Super Helden Filme in diesem Jahr.* 9/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (17 Aug. 2013)

*Contagion*

Mix aus Katastrophenfilm und Drama von Steven Soderbergh mit namenhafter Besetzung.
Der Film hat mich dahingehend beeindruckt das es sich dabei nicht um ein effektgeladenes, "übertriebenes" Hollywoodspektakel, sondern vielmehr um eine ziemlich realistische Darstellung des Themas "Pandemie in der aktuellen Zeit" handelt und evtl. zum nachdenken anregt. 
Dies sollte für Leute, die sich hauptsächlich beim Popcorn essen berieseln lassen wollen, eher nichts sein. 
Auch eine sonst übliche allzu pathetische bzw. reißerische Darstellung bestimmter Szenen ist nicht wirklich vorhanden - ein weiterer Pluspunkt.
Bei den vielen namenhaften Schauspielern bekommt jeder mehr oder weniger Screentime in der sie alle samt solide Leistungen abliefern. 
Einzig die Rolle von Jude Law als "verrückter" Blogger kann einem etwas auf die Nerven gehen.
Negativ aufgefallen sind das einige Übergänge "hart" ausgefallen sind und das (gewollt oder ungewollt) einige offene/brennende Fragen nicht aufgelöst wurden.
*8/10*

*The Double*

Agententhriller mit Richard Gere und Topher Grace (bekannt aus "Die wilden Siebziger"). 
Es war überraschend und sehr ungewoht/lustig Letzteren nach langer Zeit mal in einer ernsten Rolle zu sehen .
Kurz und bündig: ein solider Thriller der durch die schnelle Offenbarung eines bedeutenden Storytwists einen Großteil seines Pulvers 
recht früh verschießt. Ein solches Stilmittel kann man verwenden, allerdings bedarf es danach einer tieferen Charakterzeichnung und einer dramatischeren Story/-darstellung und beides ist hier nicht genug vorhanden.
Positiv aufgefallen ist mir, das auf die sonst übliche Kabbelei zwischen dem Erfahrenen und dem Jungspund weitgehend verzichtet wurde.
*6/10*​


----------



## Toolman (20 Aug. 2013)

*Elysium*

Man merkt von Beginn an, dass es wieder ein Blomkamp-Film ist. Vom Stil her sehr ähnlich zu District 9. Was aber nicht unbedingt ein positiver Aspekt sein muss. Die Kameraführung - wenn man das so nennen mag - war, speziell bei den Actionszenen, grottig. Man erkennt nix und bekommt von dem Gewackel eher Kopfschmerzen. Scheint ja neuerdings schwer in Mode zu kommen, mich nervts nur noch!
Darsteller waren recht ordentlich, Damon passt irgendwie ganz gut in die Hauptrolle, Foster gewohnt unnahbar und hab mich sehr gefreut mal wieder Alice Braga zu sehen, sollte viel öfter in Filmen auftauchen. Enttäuscht war ich irgendwie von Copley. War ja klar, dass er in einem Blomkamp-Film mitwirkt, aber als Bösewicht?? Erschien mir völlig unglaubwürdig, grade wenn man ihn aus District 9 und dem A-Team (als eher lustigen Typen) kennt. Seine Rolle war etwas zu extrem, teilweise dachte ich: 'Was ist das für ein schlechter Chuck-Norris-Immitator??'
Bild und Ton waren ordentlich, wenn man von diversen Storylücken absieht kann man den Film durchaus gut finden :thumbup:
*7/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Aug. 2013)

Donkey Punch

3 Mädels machen Urlaub auf Mallorca, und was passiert? Genau, sie lachen sich ein paar Kerle an, und fahren mit ihnen per Boot rauf aufs Meer. Die Party endet im Sex- und Drogenrausch. Als es Tote gibt, läuft alles aus dem Ruder. Typischer Horrorfilm nach dem Zehn-Kleine-Negerlein-Prinzip. Der Film an sich ist gar nicht mal schlecht und es wird zum Schluss auch relativ blutig. Doch die grausame deutsche Synchro ist fast nicht zu ertragen. Leider war die Originaltonspur so leise und der englische Slang ist manchmal kaum zu verstehen. So musste ich mir die Synchro antun und habs irgendwie überlebt 

*Film 6/10*





Safe

Bin jetzt nicht der allergrößte Statham-Fan, die Transporter-Reihe gibt mir irgendwie nix. Doch hier muss ich sagen, wird man bestens unterhalten. Eine Action-Szene jagt die nächste, so dass man nicht zuviel über die Story nachdenken muss, die wie meistens eher belanglos ist – und nebenbei gesagt auch nicht sehr glaubwürdig, aber wann ist die das mal in so Actionkrachern. Teils sehr blutig.

*Film 7.5/10*



* Sylvia Hoeks-Double Pack *





De Bende van Oss

Dieser Film ist nur in den Niederlanden erschienen. So muss (oder darf, je nach Sichtweise) ich mir die Disc in Niederländisch mit engl. UT anschauen 
Was tut man nicht alles für eines der hübschesten Mädels jenseits der Grenze. Die Geschichte soll sich wohl so zugetragen, und schwankt zwischen Liebesdrama und Gangsterstory. Hier haben unsere lieben Nachbarn wohl versucht, einen auf Scorsese zu machen, was verständlicherweise nicht ganz gelungen ist. Trotzdem ganz unterhaltsam und überraschend blutig teilweise.

*Film 8/10*





The Best Offer

Die Überraschung des Monats. Ein toller Thriller mit einem Geoffrey Rush in Höchstform. Rush gerät als Kunstexperte an die mysteriöse Claire, die ihren Besitz versteigern lassen will. Doch da diese psychisch krank ist, bekommt er sie nie zu sehen, sondern spricht mit ihr von Wand zu Wand. Langsam gewinnt er ihr Vertrauen, nicht ahnend, was auf ihn zukommt.
Das Ende will ich lieber nicht verraten, viele bei IMDB meinen, das Ende wäre vorhersehbar, was ich absolut nicht finde. Ein sehr tragisches Ende auf jeden Fall. Hitchcock hätte bestimmt seine helle Freude an diesem leisen, aber tollen Krimi gehabt

*Film 8.5/10*



* Deborah Francois-Triple Pack *





London Nights

Guter Film um drei junge Menschen in hippen Szenevierteln Londons. Axl ist aus Madrid nach London gekommen um seinen Vater zu suchen, die junge Belgieren Vera möchte ihre alte liebe vergessen, bis sie auf einen mysteriösen Fremden trifft. Alle Geschichten sind miteinander verwoben, zudem ist das Ganze grandiose stylish verfilmt worden...
Die Schauspieler sind mir alle unbekannt (bis auf Deborah), machen ihre Sache aber ausnahmslos gut. Auch wieder eher was für das Arthaus-Publikum als für den Mainstream-Kinogänger.

*Film 7/10*





L'enfant - Das Kind

Krasses Sozialdrama, das von einem jungen Pärchen handelt, das gerade ein Baby bekommen hat, und ob ihrer Unerfahrenheit selbst mit der Situation nicht klar kommt. Leider folgt die Geschichte fast nur dem Vater Bruno, der jeden Tag sehen muss, wie er an Geld kommt. Sonia bekommt man nur ab und zu zu Gesicht. Trotzdem ein guter Film, der nicht umsonst in Cannes mit der goldenen Palme ausgezeichnet wurde.

*Film 8/10*





Mademoiselle Populaire

Wer hätte gedacht, dass Maschine-Schreiben so mitreißend sein kann. Die junge Rose bekommt Ende der fünfziger Jahre den Job als Sekretärin bei Louis, obwohl sie eigentlich zu tollpatschig ist. Doch er erkennt ihr Schreibtalent auf der Maschine und meldet sie zum Wettbewerb an. Romantische Komödie, die vorhersehbar wie der nächste Heiligabend ist. Doch die charmante Inszenierung, die immer wieder an die alten Doris-Day-Filme erinnert, reißt es raus. Besonders die Tipp-Wettbewerbe lassen einen mitzittern mit Rose.
Deborah Francois könnte ich stundenlang zuschauen. Sexy, süß und eine Ausstrahlung zum dahinschmelzen.





*Film 8/10*


*Nachtrag:*





Der Nächste bitte!

Die Blu-ray Disc ist gestern bei mir eingetroffen, gleich noch mal angeschaut, da ich die deutsche Fassung schon kannte, jetzt mal Diane in Französisch angeschaut, was doch wesentlich besser war.  Den Film machts nicht wirklich besser, habe aber auch schon Schlimmeres gesehen.
Die Disc ist richtig gut ausgestattet mit einem 40-Minütigem (!!) Making Of, Interviews und Deleted Scenes. Also genug Diane für mich erst mal 
​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Aug. 2013)

Wow da hat sich aber mal jemand Zeit genommen zum Filme gucken, hast du Urlaub?


----------



## Toolman (2 Sep. 2013)

*Abraham Lincoln: Vampirjäger*

Also ich hab schon deutlich bessere, aber auch deutlich schlechtere Vampirfilme geschaut (und nein, ich spreche ganz sicher nicht von dem Twilight Kappes!!)
Abe Lincoln als Vampirjäger ist schon schräg, lässt man die kaum vorhandene Story mal weg, war das durchaus akzeptable Slasherunterhaltung - trotz FSK 16 Freigabe. Die Idee den Nord-Südstaaten Krieg mit Vampiren zu bereichern muss man erstmal haben  Das Klischee Vampire können kein Sonnenlicht ab wird hier mal geschmeidig in die Tonne gekloppt, was aber Sinn macht, denn der Krieg läuft nunmal auch tagsüber weiter. Deswegen muss eine versilberte Axt her, was doch für ein paar herrliche Szenen im Film sorgt. Besetzung war mir fast gänzlich unbekannt, lediglich Mary-Elizabeth Winstead dürfte einem breiteren Publikum bekannt sein.
Leichtes Popkornkino für einen langweiligen Abend
* 5/10* Punkte​


----------



## MetalFan (2 Sep. 2013)

*Trespass*

Intruder-Thriller von Joel Schumacher mit Nicolas Cage und Nicole Kidman in den Hauptrollen.
Die Story weißt genretypisch diverse mehr oder weniger überraschenden bzw. glaubhafte Twists auf, 
daher möchte ich darauf nicht weiter eingehen.
Das Verhalten der Figuren ist ebenfalls genretypisch nicht immer glaubhaft/nachvollziehbar.
Spannung entwickelt sich während des Films nur begrenzt, vielmehr wird alles durch nervtötendes Geschrei 
(teils immer wieder die gleichen Phrasen) übertönt. Auch mit etwaigen Folterszenen kann der Film nicht punkten. 
Die Optik des Films und der Bezug zur damaligen Wirtschaftskrise 
sind gelungen. 
Schauspielerisch darf man auch nicht viel erwarten, auch wenn sich Cage wieder von seiner "debilen Seite" zeigt :thumbup:.
*4 (mit Augen zudrücken 5)/10*

*John Carpenter's The Ward*

Horrorfilm vom "Altmeister des gehobenen B-Movies" John Carpenter u. a. mit Amber Heard und 
zu meiner Überraschung Lyndsy Fonseca in den Hauptrollen .
Solider Horror ohne großartige Splatterszenen oder Psychoterror. 
Es gelingt durchaus eine beklemmende Atmosphäre zu erzeugen und das Hinterfragen der geistigen Gesundheit der Charaktere gut darzustellen. Allerdings ist die Charakterzeichnung recht Klischeehaft und das Zusammenspiel der weiblichen Akteure jenseits der Schockmomente ist auch oberflächlich/"typisch" gehalten.
Storytechnisch steuert alles auf das einzig "logische"/typische Ende hin.
Auf der Schauspielerseite gibt es keine Ausreißer nach oben oder unten. Rein optisch kann man nicht viel meckern.
*6/10*​


----------



## Toolman (8 Sep. 2013)

*White House Down*

Wie der Filmtitel schon erahnen lässt, spielt die Story im Weißen Haus. Terroristen bringen das Gebäude in ihre Gewalt und nehmen Geißeln. Warum ist anfangs nicht ersichtlich. Die erste Frage, die man sich dabei stellt: Wie zum Geier ist es einer Gruppe von Terroristen möglich, in das wohl am besten gesicherte Gebäude der Welt einzudringen? Ohne jetzt groß zu spoilern - es geht und war (zum Großteil) plausibel in die Story eingebunden.
Dazu gab es die gewohnte Emmerich Action, sprich es fliegt wieder so einiges in die Luft - allerdings ohne das ganze zu übertreiben wie manch andere Regisseure das gerne mal machen . Auch die gewohnte Prise Humor kommt in diesem Film nicht zu kurz, wie wir das von anderen Filmen des Deutschen schon kennen und vielleicht auch lieben gelernt haben  Gut fand ich die Szene in der sogar ein anderer Emmerich Film erwähnt wurde (ich sag nur 4. Juli ).
Schauspielerisch war das solide. Tatum ist die Actionrolle ja schon von G.I. Joe vertraut und auch Foxx hat Erfahrung in diesem Genre. Allerdings kaufe ich ihm die Rolle des Präsidenten nicht zu 100% ab.
Zum Abschluss noch ein Punkt, welcher wohl für viele Kritiker der Grund für eine schlechte Bewertung war. Im Nachhinein erinnert der ganze Film doch sehr stark an Stirb Langsam. Tatum im Unterhemd als Einmannarmee in einem Gebäude eingeschlossen gegen eine Terroristengruppe. Subjektiv betrachtet (ja ich bin großer Die Hard Fan und mag auch fast alle Emmerich Filme) war das für mich aber überhaupt kein Problem, da die Schauspieler doch für einen eigenen Charme gesorgt haben. Deshalb gebe ich einen Punkt Extra - *8/10*​


----------



## Death Row (8 Sep. 2013)

*Dredd*

Knallharter Actioner, der in allen Punkten zu überzeugen weiss. Ich war damals sehr überrascht, als ich den in im Kino 3D geschaut habe, denn die Effekte haben mich schon umgehauen. Der Gewaltgrad ist übel hoch, aber es ist auch was für's Auge dabei (Lena Headey und Olivia Thirlby  ). Leider sieht es für eine Fortsetzung eher düster aus, denn die Kosten wurden so grade eben noch eingespielt, wobei die Heimkino-Verkäufe weitaus besser waren.

*9/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (11 Sep. 2013)

*Planet der Affen: Prevolution*

Wer einmal das Original oder das Remake "Planet der Affen" gesehen hat wird mir sicher zustimmen, 
das diese Filmreihe ein Prequel verdient hat und auch genug Raum dafür vorhanden ist (storytechnisch). 
Im Jahr 2011 war es dann mit dem Prequel ohne allzu viele große/bekannte Namen auf der Besetzungsliste soweit.
Ich mache es kurz - der Film hat mich begeistert! 
Die Animationen sind beeindruckend auch wenn sie durchaus als Solche zu erkennen sind. 
Was die Story und Chrakterzeichnung angeht hat man sich Gedanken gemacht und gute Arbeit geleistet. 
Habe auch selten einen so "traurigen" Actionfilm gesehen. 
An manchen Stellen hat man es dann hollywoodmäßig doch etwas übertrieben - bspw. springen auch Affen bestimmt nicht einfach so durch Sicherheitsglas und verletzen sich dabei nicht mal.
*9/10*

*Killer Elite*

Actionthriller aus dem Jahr 2011 mit Jason Statham, Clive Owen und Robert De Niro, wobei letzterer eher eine Nebenrolle ausfüllt. Als Eyecatcher gibt es auch (zu meiner Überraschung) ein paar Szenen mit Yvonne Strahovski.
Wie viele andere Filme die einen Genremix darstellen hat auch dieser Film so seine Probleme damit. 
Weder ragt die Action besonders heraus noch ist das Thrillerelement besonders spannend ausgeprägt bzw. inszeniert.
Kombiniert man das, so kommt am Ende nur ein durchschnittliches aber solides Filmerlebnis heraus. Auch wenn man auf "based on a true story" rumreitet hat man oft das Gefühl das Gezeigte schonmal gesehen zu haben bzw. dass das Drehbuch nach Schablone geschrieben wurde. 
Z. B.: Profikiller entdeckt sein Gewissen, will sich zur Ruhe setzen, wird zu einem letzen Auftrag gezwungen und muss sich dabei auch noch um seine (frische) Liebe Sorgen machen.
Eines kann man noch festhalten, auch wenn der Film in den 1970/80iger Jahren spielt hat die politische Thematik des Films sicherlich 
nicht allzu viel an Aktualität eingebüßt. Fazit ist jedoch das man hier einiges an Potential verschenkt hat.
*6/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Sep. 2013)

Take this Waltz

Die immer gleiche Frage, gutlaufende Ehe weiterführen oder mit dem Gigolo von nebenan durchbrennen. Drama von Sarah Polley, dass so realistich ist, dass es leider auch so langweilig wie das wahre Leben ist. Nix für Berufshektiker. Pluspunke des Films: Michelle Williams, die man auch mehrfach komplett nackig sehen kann  und Seth Rogen (ich mag den Kerl einfach)

*Film 5/10*






The Help

Wieder mal ein positive Überraschung! Emma Stone als aufstrebende Journalistin, die sich mit Hilfe der schwarzen Hausmädchen gegen den Rassismus auflehnt. Super gemachter Film, der mich keine der langen 2 1/2 Stunden gelangweilt hat. Und Jessica Chastain hätte ich fast nicht erkannt 

*Film 9/10*







Youth in Revolt

Wieder mal eine Coming-of-Age-Komödie. Diese erinnert dann aber eher an die Wes Anderson-Filme, als an irgendwelche peinlichen Klamotten. Man kann ihn mal anschauen, muss aber nicht, obwohl für die absolut süße Portia Doubleday könnte es sich schon lohnen, komischerweise hab ich von ihr noch nie was gehört bzw. gesehen.

*Film 6.5/10*






*Mörderische Jagd*

Der mittlerweile dritte Krimi mit dem norddeutschen Privatdetektiv Finn Zehender. Ab und zu bekommt das ZDF auch mal was lustiges zustande. Die Krimis sind zwar weit von der Realität entfernt und auch nicht immer ganz logisch, aber ich amüsiere mich immer köstlich.

*Film 8/10*
​


----------



## MetalFan (18 Sep. 2013)

*Krieg der Götter*

Fantasyfilm der im antiken Griechenland angesiedelt ist und u. a. Henry Cavill und Mickey Rourke in den Hauptrollen aufweist.
Ich mache es mal wieder kurz...
Die Story des Films bzw. deren Inszenierung konnte mich nicht wirklich packen. 
Ich hatte das Gefühl vieles schon mal irgendwo anders gesehen zu haben.
Neben diesem eher durchschnittlichen Aspekt weißt der Film eine Menge gut gemachter, gut in Szene gesetzte und blutige Effekte auf. 
Diese gehen in Richtung derer die schon in "300" zu sehen waren. 
Da ich den Film in 2D gesehen habe kann ich zur Wirkung in 3D keine Auskunft geben. 
Wenn man für diese Art der visuellen Gestaltung etwas übrig hat kann ich diesen Film empfehlen, aber alles in allem handelt es sich um einen durchschnittlichen Film den man auch schnell wieder vergessen hat.
*6/10*

*Hell*

Dabei handelt es sich zur Abwechslung mal um einen Film Made in Germany. 
Für einen deutschen Film ist das Genre - Mischung aus postapokalyptischem Endzeitthriller und Suspensehorror - auch sehr ungewöhnlich.
Kurz zur Story: der Klimawandel ist soweit fortgeschritten das sich die Temperatur und die Intensität der Sonneneinstrahlung drastisch erhöht haben und die letzten verbliebenen Menschen um's Überleben kämpfen müssen.
Das für "Hell" kein hollywoodmäßiges Budget zur Verfügung stand lässt sich nicht verbergen, 
dennoch gelingt es oftmals die postapokalyptische Szenerie gut darzustellen und einzufangen.
In Bezug auf die Story darf man keine Innovationen erwarten - gab es alles schon mal irgendwo. 
Für meinen Geschmack kam auch zu wenig Spannung auf.
Auf der schauspielerischen Ebene gab es imao keine großartigen Aussetzer bzw. Leistungen. 
Insgesamt konnte ich mit den Protagonisten jedoch nicht recht mitfühlen.
*5/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Sep. 2013)

*White House Down* und *Olympus has Fallen*, ich denke ich muss nicht viel sagen über die Filme, ausßer das jeder der auf brachiale Action steht sich die Filme angucken sollte. gebe beiden ne *8/10*


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Sep. 2013)

Ein freudiges Ereignis

Französische Komödie über die Folgen einer Schwangerschaft. Sehr realistische Darstellung mit einer tollen Louise Bourgoin, da kann die Story leider nicht ganz mithalten. Schwangeren Pärchen nicht zu empfehlen, da doch sehr tragisch und dramatisch zum Schluss

*Film 6/10*






Stirb langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben

Ich bin ja echt ein Fan der Reihe, und bis auf den eher mässigen 3ten Teil, waren alle auch sehr unterhaltsam. Doch was uns hier aufgetischt wird, ist echt schlimm. Erinnnert eher an einen Bruckheimer-Film als an Stirb Langsam. Action, Action, Action war wohl die Methode, um diverse Schwächen zu übertünchen. Es gibt keine lustigen Sprüche von Bruce, es gibt keinen wirklichen Bösewicht, die Vater-Sohn-Geschichte ist dämlich wie nur sonst was, eine vieeeeel zu lange Auto-Verfolgungsjagd, die eher ermüdet als aufregt. Ich könnte so weiter machen. Davon mal abgesehen sehen die Special Effects manchmal echt billig aus, halt CGI. Unglaublich wie Bruce Willis nach dem Lesen des Drehbuchs mitmachen konnte. Gibt ja durchaus unterschiedliche Meinungen zu dem Film, für mich eine einzige Enttäuschung, alleine meine Surround-Anlage hatte Grund zu Freudensprüngen

*Film 3/10*






Rumble Fish

Ein Kultfilm der 80er, die Story ist eher mager, der Kult kommt wohl von den tollen Jungstars wie Matt Dillon, Nicolas Cage, Diane Lane  und einem grandiosem Mickey Rourke. Coppola hat auch einen tollen Filmstil. Der in schwarz-weiss gefilmte Streifen wirkt sehr düster. Mal wieder eher was für Fans von Arthaus-Filmen als was für den Mainstream

*Film 7/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (24 Sep. 2013)

*Real Steel*

Diesen Film möchte ich als Mischung der Stallone-Werke "Rocky..." und "Over the top" mit Robotern bezeichnen.
Damit wird auch deutlich das man keine besonders Innovative Story erwarten darf, was nicht heißt das kein Unterhaltungswert gegeben ist. 
Der gutaufgelegte Cast und die überaus gelunge Animation der Roboter machen aus dem Film eine weitestgehend runde Sache und bietet kurzweilige Unterhaltung für die ganze Familie (Hugh Jackman für die Mädels und Roboterfights für die Jungs).
*8/10*

*Green Lantern*

Verfilmung eines DC-Comics den ich nur vom Namen her kenne. 
Demnach kann ich nicht in Gänze darüber urteilen ob es sich um eine gelungene Comic-Adaption handelt oder nicht.
Aufgrund der eher comichaften Inszenierung sollte man nicht den Fehler machen und den Film bspw. mit Nolan's Batman-Trilogie vergleichen. Dazu sind eher die anderen Vertreter des filmischen Marvel-Universums geeignet. 
Die Story des Films ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei - vieles wirkt im Schnelldurchlauf aneinander gefügt und nicht schlüssig. 
Das Agieren und das Ausarbeiten der Charaktere der Protagonisten ist auch verbesserungswürdig. 
Bspw. nehmen die Personen denen sich der Held offenbart sofort hin das es Außerirdische und deren Mächte gibt und das ihr Freund jetzt eben diese Kräfte besitzt - es wird sofort als "normal" behandelt. 
Ryan Reynolds gibt als Held den, wie schon in früheren Filmen zu sehenden, sprücheklopfenden "Chaoten" und hat sichtlich Spaß an der Rolle. Daneben bleiben eigentlich nur Blake Lively als Eyecatcher  und Tim Robbins in einer Nebenrolle im Gedächtnis.
An CGI-Effekten wurde auch einiges Aufgefahren, diese sind weitestgehend gelungen und solide.
Wie diese bzw. der gesamte Film in 3D wirken kann ich jedoch nicht beurteilen.
Denen die nichts mit comichaften Comicverfilmungen anfangen können sei von Green Lantern abgeraten, 
alle anderen können durchaus einen Blick riskieren ohne allzu viel zu erwarten.
*5/10*

Für die, die den Film schon gesehen haben - die Sache mit der "Maske" als mangelhaften Identitätsschutz fand ich gelungen & witzig. ​


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Sep. 2013)

Endlich mal wieder ein Live-Lebenszeichen der Ruhrpott-Trasher. Die Setlist und der Sound sind toll, was mich ein bisschen stört, ist die Kameraführung bzw. der Schnitt des Konzerts. Man kann kaum mal bis 2 zählen, schon gibt es eine neue Kamera-Einstellung, was teilweise doch echt nervt. Besonders die Idee, Kameras im Publikum zu platzieren ging doch in die Hose. Zum Headbangen aber doch noch gut geeignet

*Film 7/10*






Nur die Sonne war Zeuge

Vielleicht kennen einige den Film "Der talentierte Mr Ripley". Dieser Film basiert auf dem gleichen Buch, ist allerdings schon etwas älter. Mit Alain Delon hat er allerdings einen echten Star zu bieten und die Verfilmung ist gut gelungen. 

*Film 7/10*






Nachts im Museum

Den zweiten Teil hatte ich irgendwann schon mal gesehen, jetzt folgte der erste Teil. Tolle Effekte und Carla Gugino helfen hinweg über das Nichts an Story, es gibt einige ganz witzige Szenen. Kann man schauen, ein Klassiker wirds wohl nicht werden.

*Film 7/10*






Tricked

Um Paul Verhoeven ist es doch in den vergangenen Jahren relativ ruhig geworden. Der niederländische Regisseur war mal ganz dick im Geschäft mit Werken wie Total Recall, Robocop oder Basic Instinct. Hier ließ er sich auf ein ungewöhnliches Experiment ein, es gab nur ein Drehbuch mit vier Seiten, Hobby-Autoren sollten die Geschichte weiterspinnen. Herausgekommen ist ein knapp einstündiger Krimi, der so viele Haken schlägt, wofür andere mehrere Filme brauchen. Ich fand es unterhaltsam und spannend, wobei die Logik sicherlich manchmal auf der Strecke bleibt. Wie nicht anders zu erwarten bei einem niederländischen Film: ein Mädel hübscher als das andere 

*Film 8/10*






Columbus Circle

Dieser Thriller ist für einen DTV ziemlich gut besetzt mit Amy Smart, Selma Blair und Beau Bridges. Leider kann der Film mit der Besetzung nicht ganz mithalten. Der Plot ist (dem deutschen Verleiher sei Dank, der die Story praktisch schon im Titel verrät) schnell vorhersehbar, einzig das überraschende Ende kann vollends überzeugen.

*Film 5/10*






Return of the living Dead

Zombiefilm aus den 80er Jahren, der schon als Partyfilm taugt. Die Darsteller sind mäßig, der Soundtrack besteht aus der damaligen Keyboard-Musik. Wer für alles offen ist, kann durchaus über manche Schwächen hinwegsehen und sich gut amüsieren. Ernst nehmen sollte man den Horrorklassiker nicht.

*Film 7/10*
​


----------



## MetalFan (3 Okt. 2013)

*The Ides of March (2011)*

Polit-Thriller von und mit George Clooney der das schmutzige Geschäft des US-amerikanischen Vorwahlkampfs zur Präsidentenwahl 
zwischen zwei Kandidaten der demokratischen Partei thematisiert.
Clooney nimmt dabei eher eine Nebenrolle ein und überlässt Ryan Gosling das Feld als Hauptdarsteller.
Für politikinteressierte Menschen entwickelt sich eine recht spannende Story, welche relativ nah an einer möglichen Realität liegt. 
Der Film hätte jedoch noch schonungsloser mit dem politischen Geschehen umgehen können, wenn der richtige/finale Präsidentschaftswahlkampf zwischen den beiden verfeindeten Lagern (Demokraten und Republikaner) betrachtet worden wäre. 
Das offene Ende des Films lässt allerdings Raum für persönliche Interpretation/Spekulation.
Schauspielerisch werden von dem auch bis in Nebenrollen namenhaft besetzten Cast gute Leistungen erbracht. 
Optisch sticht dabei Evan Rachel Wood als junge sexy Praktikantin in's Auge.
Politikinteressierten kann ich den Film empfehlen anderen eher nicht.
*7/10*

*Drive*

Der 2. Film des Abends stammt ebenfalls aus dem Jahr 2011 und Ryan Gosling spielt auch hier die Hauptrolle.
Ich wusste nicht viel über den Film und bin von einer Mainstream-"The Transporter"-Variante mit mehr Tiefgang ausgegangen.
Die gesehene Mischung die mit Action beginnt, gefolgt von Melodram und 
am Ende in einen Grindhouse Mafiathriller gipfelt hat mich dann doch stark überrascht. 
Dazu kommt noch das es sich um einen Arhouse-Film handelt. 
Dieser Umstand macht es einem jedoch etwas schwierig mit dem Film warm zu werden wenn man hauptsächlich auf Mainstream konditioniert ist. Der Arthouse-Einfluss wird vor allem in der schnörkellosen/minimalistischen Inszenierung und der geringen Anzahl an Dialogen und der dementsprechend hohen visuellen Kommunikation deutlich. 
Auch der grandiose Electro-Soundtrack passt da in's Bild. 
All das unterstützt imao die melancholische Stimmung des Films in dem zwei einsame, verlorene und geschundene Seelen 
unter widrigen Umständen zu einander finden. 
Schauspielerisch weiß der Cast bestehend aus einigen bekannten Gesichtern zu überzeugen. 
Auch auf technischer Ebene wird das Geschehen klasse eingefangen.
Die Bewertung ist etwas schwierig für mich, da ich Arthouse-Filme nicht wirklich gewöhnt bin. Neben diesem Umstand haben sich in den Film jedoch ein paar Längen, Schwächen in der Story und mangelnde Tiefe in der Charakterzeichnung eingeschlichen. 
Leuten die offen für nicht-mainstream Filme sind kann ich den Film definitiv empfehlen.
*8/10*​


----------



## Toolman (3 Okt. 2013)

*R:E.D. 2*

Zweiter Teil der Rentner CIA Spezialeinheit. Ich habe ja schon den ersten Teil gemocht, aber nicht wegen der Story. So hatte ich gehofft in Teil zwei wäre das zumindest etwas ausgemerzt worden. Aber auch der zweite Teil offenbart da leider ein paar Schwächen. Es fehlt an Tiefgang sowohl im Plot als auch bei den Charakteren. Einzig John Malkovich und Anthony Hopkins wussten zu überzeugen. Dafür kommen Action und eine gehörige Prise Humor nicht zu kurz, was den Film für mich wieder etwas sympatischer gemacht hat. Schaut man nur darauf, ist es eine durchaus unterhaltsame, mit vielen Superstars besetzte Actionkomödie.
*7/10*​


----------



## Death Row (7 Okt. 2013)

*And Soon The Darkness*

Horror-Schocker nach Schema F mit Amber Heard. Traumhafte Aufnahmen ..... und die Landschaften sehen auch gut aus

*6/10 Punkten*


----------



## Toolman (8 Okt. 2013)

Death Row schrieb:


> *And Soon The Darkness*
> ..... und die Landschaften sehen auch gut aus



Ein Horrorfilm mit gut aussehenden Landschaften, muss ja ein fieser Film sein


----------



## Death Row (8 Okt. 2013)

Toolman schrieb:


> Ein Horrorfilm mit gut aussehenden Landschaften, muss ja ein fieser Film sein



Laut TV Movie ist es ein Horrorfilm, aber jetzt keiner mit Monstern und Kettensägen. Geht um einen Menschenschlepperring, der junge Frauen entführen und meistbietend verkaufen tut. Die Landschaften waren aber echt schön, Handlungsort war Argentinien


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Okt. 2013)

*Rachael Taylor - Double Pack*





Bottle Shock

Charmanter kleiner Film für Weinliebhaber aber sicher auch für andere. Nach einer wahren Geschichte, wie der kalifornische Wein Europa erobert hat. Wichtigster Grund den Film zu schauen war natürlich Rachael, und dafür hat es sich definitiv gelohnt. Szenen in Shorts und Stiefeln sind nicht zu übersehen  und ihr australischer Akzent ist herzallerliebst 

*Film 7.5/10*






The Darkest Hour

Nach dem erfreulichen Bottle Shock hier mal ein echter Schock  Science-Fiction vom allerschlechtesten. Die CGI-Firma sollte keine Aufträge mehr bekommen, die Effekte sehen teils richtig schlecht aus. Die Story ist selten dämlich und die Charaktere gehen einem am Arsch vorbei, obwohl ich einmal doch etwas geschockt war (aber will ja nicht spoilern, falls sich jemand dieses Machwerk noch antun will). Die Dialoge wären selbst für B-Movies peinlich. Selbst Rachael kann da nicht mehr viel retten.

*Film 3/10*






Evil Dead

Da isses also, das mit Spannung erwartete Remake des Sam Raimi-Kultfilms. Blut vergießen haben die Filmemacher auf jeden Fall nicht verlernt. So ein brutales Gemetzel hat man selten gesehen. Und die handgemachten Effekte sorgen echt für Übelkeitsgefühle bei sensiblen Zuschauern. Es bleibt nicht aus, dass man den Film mit seinem Vorgänger vergleicht, und da fehlen mir doch etliche Sachen, die den Kult erst ausgemacht haben. Die wilden Kamerafahrten, die abgedrehten Szenen und die tolle Geräuschkulissen des Originals fehlen fast gänzlich. Die "berühmte" Vergewaltigungsszene ist eher lieblos nachgemacht worden. Der alte Film hatte ja schon nicht die ausgereifteste Story, aber hier benehmen sich alle Charaktere, als kämen sie gerade aus der Grundschule, sehr unglaubwürdig das Ganze. Kann man mal gucken, Leute mit nervösem Magen machen lieber einen Bogen um das Massaker 

*Film 6/10*






Liebe und andere Turbulenzen

Mann Mann, wie lange habe ich auf den Film gewartet, schon mindestens 2 Jahre angekündigt, und Warner speist den Film natürlich mit einer DVD ab, keine BD in Sicht. Naja was soll man machen. Nora in blond ist schon eine Augenweide und die Geschichte ist flott und lustig erzählt. Das Ende ist dann auch nicht ganz so vorhersehbar wie in anderen romantischen Komödien. Louise Monot hatte ich bisher auch nicht auf dem Schirm, ein sehr nettes frisches Gesicht. 

*Film 7/10*






OSS 117

In dieser Agentenparodie hat man gleich noch mal das Vergnügen, Louise Monot bei der Arbeit zuzuschauen. Der zweite Teil der lustigen Reihe kann auch überzeugen. Exotische Schauplätze, lustige Szenen und hübsche Frauen, alles was man braucht. Der Humor kommt hier nicht so mit dem Holzhammer daher wie z.B. bei Austin Powers, kann man wohl eher mit den Rosaroter Panther-Komödien vergleichen

*Film 8/10*
​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Okt. 2013)

Warum guckst du dir dann den Film Darkest Hour an? Ich mein alle sind immer an nörgeln das sie keine Zeit haben, aber sich dann die Zeit für so schlechte Filme nehmen, versteh ich nicht. Der Film wurde doch schon in zich Kritiken voll auseinander genommen und hat nur schlechte Wertungen bekommen.


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Okt. 2013)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Warum guckst du dir dann den Film Darkest Hour an? Ich mein alle sind immer an nörgeln das sie keine Zeit haben, aber sich dann die Zeit für so schlechte Filme nehmen, versteh ich nicht. Der Film wurde doch schon in zich Kritiken voll auseinander genommen und hat nur schlechte Wertungen bekommen.



Ich hab ehrlich gesagt, vorher nichts von dem Film gehört oder gelesen, wusste nicht mal worum es geht, der Grund warum ich mir den angeschaut habe, war ja offensichtlich happy09


----------



## MetalFan (15 Okt. 2013)

*The Descendants - Familie und andere Angelegenheiten*

Mix aus Familiendrama, -komödie und -roadmovie mit George Clooney in der Hauptrolle.
Ein kleiner feiner Film jenseits des Popcornhollywoodkinos der niemandem Wehtut oder bahnbrechend neues mitbringt.
Clooney ist schauspielerisch ganz in seinem Element und auch der Rest des Casts weiß zu überzeugen. 
Als kleinen Eycatcher gibt's Shailene Woodley als Teenagertochter. 
Für Kenner von Two and a Half Men gibt's darüber hinaus noch ein bekanntes Gesicht zu sehen.
Da der Film auf Hawaii spielt sind die Kulissen paradiesisch und der Soundtrack orientiert sich an der hawaiianischen Musik - sehr gelungen!
Insgesamt reißt die Story viele "Probleme" an ohne jedoch in Gänze in die Tiefe zu gehen oder dramatische Höhepunkte zu bieten. 
Positiv dabei ist das auf große Anflüge von Kitsch und Druck auf die Tränendrüsen verzichtet wurde.
*7/10*

*Sherlock Holmes - Spiel im Schatten*

Sherlock Holmes ist wohl neben Tony Stark der bekannteste Charakter der in den Letzten Jahren von Robert Downey Jr. verkörpert wurde. 
In dieser Fortsetzung gesellt sich wieder Jude Law als Dr. Watson zu ihm. 
Beide harmonieren gut und scheinen Spaß am gemeinsamen Dreh gehabt zu haben. 
So gibt es an ihren Leistungen auch nichts auszusetzen. Es mangelt allerdings an weiblichen Eyecatchern im Film.
Die Story des Films ist nicht bahnbrechend aber in Anbetracht der Zeit (Ende des 18 Jahrhunderts) und der folgenden weltgeschichtlichen Ereignisse durchaus vorstellbar. Allerdings hätte man dem genialen Bösewicht Professor Moriarty mehr Screnntime einräumen 
und die Story vertiefen müssen. An dieser Stelle komme ich auch zu den Schwachpunkten des Films. 
Mir kommt die Detektivarbeit zu kurz, schließlich gilt Sherlock Holmes als einer der größten Detektive aller Zeiten. Stattdessen setzt man auf zwar gut gemachte, aber oftmals überaus nervende Action und Effekte. Auch gingen mir die Wortgefechte zwischen Holmes und Watson ziemlich auf die Nerven, was auch der deutschen Synchronisation geschuldet sein könnte. Apropos Synchronisation - jedes mal wenn ich die Augen geschlossen hatte und Holmes sprach dachte ich, ich bin in einem Film mit Jean-Claude Van Damme gelandet.
*6/10*​


----------



## Death Row (15 Okt. 2013)

*Auftrag Rache*

Packender Thriller mit emotionalem Einschlag. Mel Gibson ist definitiv wieder in Bestform, das ist mir auch bei "Get The Gringo" aufgefallen. Expendables 3 kann kommen!

*8/10 Punkten*


----------



## selam9 (16 Okt. 2013)

Gravity 
8,5/10 
muss man im kino sehen


----------



## Death Row (23 Okt. 2013)

*Code Of Honor *

mit: Stoya, Jesse Jane, Kayden Kross, Selena Rose, Riley Steele

 */10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (23 Okt. 2013)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Code Of Honor *
> 
> mit: Stoya, Jesse Jane, Kayden Kross, Selena Rose, Riley Steele
> 
> */10 Punkten*



Wie geil ist das denn?! :thumbup: 

Die/Eine Szene mit Kayden habe ich auch schon gesehen!


----------



## Death Row (23 Okt. 2013)

Stoya hat mir persönlich am besten gefallen - sag ich mal 

Aber als die Truppe am Ende zusammengearbeitet hat.....


----------



## weazel32 (23 Okt. 2013)

ich schau eben 2 Guns...


----------



## Toolman (23 Okt. 2013)

Viper - Staffeln 1-4

Es geht absolut nix über den speziellen Charme von 90er Serien :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (26 Okt. 2013)

*Sascha Grammel live "Keine Anhung"*

Wenn ich schon nicht alles mag, was die heutige deutsche Comedy hervorbringt, aber Sascha Grammel ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass es noch Hoffnung auf diesem Markt gibt. Das stellt er mit seinen süßen und vielseitigen Figuren immer wieder unter Beweis. Bei mir wechselte es zwischen Lachflash und "Ohhhh wie süüüüüß!" :thumbup:

*10/10 Punkten*



> Mein Name ist 'Außer Rüdiger'.


----------



## Death Row (27 Okt. 2013)

*Das Dschungelbuch*

Zauberhafter Klassiker mit fetziger Musik. Den kann ich mir immer anschauen und hat immer noch den gleichen Charme

*10/10 Punkten*


----------



## Toolman (29 Okt. 2013)

*Savages*

Vom Glanz und der Aufmachung her hatte ich anfangs den Eindruck, das wäre ein Bay-Film nur ohne Explosionen  Und ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich von Stone besseres gewöhnt bin. Die Idee und der Ansatz des Films sind gelungen, aber überzeugt war ich nicht wirklich davon. Der Film wirkte in die Länge gezogen. Aber das man im Nachhinein hätte sagen können: Wow, was ist da alles passiert ist... nicht wirklich. Die Charaktere waren ok, mehr aber nicht. Die Dreiecksbeziehung fand ich überflüssig. Und der Auftritt von Travolta enttäuschend. Hatte mehr Screentime mit ihm erwartet. Alles in allem sehr durchwachsener Film, aber mit durchaus guten Bildern und - und das muss ich dann doch sagen - einem guten Ende, das dann doch kein Ende war 
*6/10*


*Zero Dark Thirty*

War ja anfangs etwas skeptisch, weil ich vermutet hatte es wäre so eine Art Dokumentation. Aber mitnichten! Ich fand die ganzen 150 Minuten durchweg klasse. Kathryn Bigelow hat wiedermal ein gutes Händchen bewiesen und nach K-19 und The Hurt Locker wieder einen tollen Film ohne große Hollywood Action inszeniert. Natürlich weiß keiner wie es am Ende wirklich ablief. Aber man bekommt eigentlich nie das übliche 'We are fu**ing America' Patriotismus-Gefühl  Jessica Chastain war eine gute Wahl für die Hauptrolle, sie war sehr überzeugend sowohl in Momenten der Niederlage und des Schmerzes als auch am emotionalen Ende des Films.
Mich würde ja mal interessieren ob es die beiden Helikopter in der Art wirklich gibt/gab und ob diese öfters eingesetzt wurden.
*8/10*​


----------



## Death Row (3 Nov. 2013)

*Thor: The Dark Kingdom*

Herrlicher Filmspaß mit aufgelockerten Darstellern, herrlichen Gags und toller Story! So muss das sein! Und es macht die Enttäuschung von Iron Man 3 wieder vergessen.

*9.5/10 Punkten*


----------



## Akrueger100 (3 Nov. 2013)

*Last Day´s on Mars*

"Zombie Horror auf dem Roten Planeten"

Geht So


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Nov. 2013)

*Thor The Dark Kingdom* - Die Dunkelfen haben eine mächte Waffe den Äther der im letzten Kampf in dem Sie besiegt worden sind gut versteckt wurde. Dummerweise wurde der durch die Forscherin Jane Foster (Natalie Portman) in einer Anomalie gefunden und dadurch die Dunkelfen wieder zu leben erwecket. Jetzt versuchen die Dunkelefen natürlich wieder die Welt zu verfinstern. Thor 2 beginnt da wo Teil eins aufgehört hat und führ nahtlos in die Story ein, wer also Teil 1 nicht gesehen hat sollte ihn sich vorher angucken, sonst bleibt für ihn so manche Story Lücke nicht geschlossen. Der Film ist auch dieses mal wieder sehr gelungen ist ca: auf den Niveu von Teil 1, wem also Teil 1 schon viel Spaß gemacht hat wird Teil 2 auch mögen, die Schauspielerische Leistung von Chris Hemsworth, Natalie Portman und Tom Hiddleston ist wieder mal grandios, Sound und Bild waren auch gut in Szene gesetzt nur den 3D Effect hätte man sich spaaren können der wahr übelst schlecht. Ansonsten Popcorn Kino vom Feinsten kann ich nur jedem Empfehlen der auf Marvel Comic steht. Von mir fibts eine *8.5/10* Weil der 3D Effect nicht so toll ist und in der ersten halben Stunde sich der Film ein bischen zu ernst nimmt.


----------



## MetalFan (6 Nov. 2013)

*Contraband*

Mix aus verschiedenen Actiongenres aus dem Jahr 2012 mit Mark Wahlberg und Kate Beckinsale als 
namenhafte Schauspieler auf der Besetzungsliste.
Erstgenannter liefert eine solide (Standart)Leistung ab. Kate hingegen beschränkt sich bei ihrer relativ geringen Screentime 
auf den Part als Eyecatcher. Insgesamt weiß der Film, durch seine rasante Inszenierung, durchaus kurzweilig zu unterhalten. 
Allerdings weißt die Story einige Löcher bzw. Übertreibungen auf und ist auch recht vorhersehbar da nicht besonders innovativ.
Contraband ist ein Film den man nicht unbedingt gesehen haben muss, wenn man es dennoch tut, tut er einem nicht weh.
*5-6/10*​


----------



## Toolman (14 Nov. 2013)

*Batman Forever*

Von den alten Teilen mein Lieblingsfilm. Großartig bunte Trash/Komödie mit Starbesetzung. Val Kilmer als Batman ist 1000x besser als Clooney , Tommy Lee Jones als Harvey 'Twoface' Dent ist :WOW:, Jim Carrey als Edward 'Riddler' Nygma ist :WOW: :WOW:. Und Nicole Kidman in jung ist einfach :drip:
Zum Rest verliert man besser kein Wort. happy09
*6/10*​


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Nov. 2013)

Percy Jackson Sea of Monsters

Nett gemachter Film eine etwas platte Story,recht gute Tricks wer`s ,mag :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Nov. 2013)

*Fast and Furious 5 und 6​*
Beides sehr gute Action Filme, hätten die Serie von Anfang an so machen sollen dann wären die ersten Teile noch besser angekommen, vorallem The Rock und Vin Diesel haben ihre Rollen sehr gut gespielt. Beide Filme bekommen ein *8/10* von mir.​
*Shoot Out​*
Der neue Film mit Sylvester Stallone und Sung Kang der Koreaner von Fast and Furious Filmen. Hat mir nicht so gut gefallen Witze und Sprüche wirkten alle aufgesetzt, ich muss dazu sagen mag auch Sylvester Stallone nicht, von daher bin ich nicht wirklich mit hohen Erwartungen an den Film ran gegangen, standart kost mit 08/15 Action. War leider nur ein B - Movie. *5/10*


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Nov. 2013)

Da hat sich doch einiges angesammelt, sind jetzt noch nicht mal alle, mal schauen, ob und wann ich den Rest mache 





Tirza

Und wieder mal eine Disc, die es nur in den Niederlanden gibt -> Niederländisch mit engl. UT 
Eine Mischung aus Thriller und Drama, in dem die Hauptperson Jörgen Hofmeester auf der Suche nach seiner verschollenen Tochter ist, die mit ihrem Freund Urlaub in Namibia macht. In Rückblenden wird immer wieder auf das verpfuschte Leben Jörgens eingegangen sowie auch die Beziehung zu seiner Tochter Tirza. Manchmal etwas langatmig, aber doch so gut, dass ich keinerzeit den Drang hatte, auszuschalten  Alleine wegen Sylvia Hoeks in der Rolle der Tirza hat es sich schon gelohnt, den Film zu schauen, das Mädel ist ja wohl eines der hübschesten aus unserem kleinen Nachbarland






*Film 6.5/10*





Doomsday

Da haben sich die Schreiber ja mal alles zusammengeklaut, was es in den 80ern an Endzeitfilmen zu sehen gab. Besonders Mad Max und Die Klapperschlange haben hier deutlich Pate gestanden. Schlecht ist der Film deswegen nicht und Rhona Mitra kannte ich bisher auch noch nicht so wirklich. Sie macht auf jeden Fall einen guten Eindruck. Was hier mal wieder an Gewalt gezeigt wird, geht auch fast auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. Interessenten sollten sich auf jeden Fall die österreichische oder englische Disc besorgen, die deutsche soll übelst geschnitten sein.

*Film 7/10*





Violet & Daisy

Auf den Film war ich echt gespannt, zwei so hübsche Darstellerinnen und eine interessant klingende Story. Übrig geblieben ist dann doch ein etwas enttäuschender Streifen. Statt Tarantino erinnert das eher ein Theaterstück. Die Handlung spielt praktisch nur in einer Wohnung und da passiert dann auch nicht allzuviel. An Saoirse, Alexis und dem grandiosen James Gandolfini liegt es nicht, hier kommt eher die Geschichte nicht richtig in die Gänge.

*Film 5/10*





Transformers

Nach der Entdeckung des Jahres für mich, schau ich mir natürlich möglichst alle Filme/Serien mit Rachael an, dann kommt man auch an Transformers wohl nicht vorbei. Habe den Film vor Jahren schon mal gesehen, da ist sie mir nicht aufgefallen  Könnte aber auch an der Rolle liegen, die eher klein und eigentlich auch fast bedeutungslos ausgefallen ist. Zum Film fällt mir nicht viel ein, Michael Bay halt. Zerstörungsorgien und eine Story ohne Sinn und Verstand. Das einzig gute (außer Rachael): Sehr gute Effekte und eine tolle Vorführdisc, was Bild und Ton angeht. Das scheint heute schon zu reichen, dass das Publikum in Scharen in so einen Quatsch rennt. Bei Teil 2 bin ich eingeschlafen, den dritten hab ich mir nicht mehr angetan 

*Film 3/10*





Summer Coda

Mann, hab ich lange auf die Disc gewartet, dauert halt immer noch über 3 Wochen, bis die Scheibe mal vom anderen Ende der Welt hier angekommen ist. Aber das Warten hat sich gelohnt. Der perfekte Film für Rachael-Fans. Sie ist quasi in fast jeder Szene zu sehen, läuft den ganzen Film über in sexy Shorts oder Kleidchen rum und ihr toller australischer Akzent kommt hier voll zur Geltung. Die Mischung aus Romanze und Drama kann überzeugen. Sehr schön auch die vielen tollen Aufnahmen der australischen Landschaften. Man merkt sofort, dass das hier kein amerikanischer Film ist, das Ende ist zum Glück nicht so übertrieben kitschig und lässt noch Interpretationsmöglichkeiten offen. 

*Film 8/10*
*Rachael 10/10*






Die Trauzeugen

3 Trauzeugen aus England stürzen die Hochzeit ihres Kumpels in Australien in ein reines Chaos. Ähnlich wie bei Hangover stürzen sich die Freunde von einer peinlichen Situation in die nächste. Das ist teilweise lustig, teilweise zum Fremdschämen, kann man gucken, muss man nicht. Laura Brent als Braut macht einen netten Eindruck.

*Film 6/10*





Zwei Nasen tanken Super

Jaja, für sowas habe ich in den 80ern in der riesigen Schlange vor unserem kleinen Kino gestanden. Der Humor fliegt tief, die Sprüche sind platt und die Story eher nicht erwähnenswert. Für die einen Kult, für die anderen Schrott - ich habe mich eigentlich ganz gut amüsiert. Demnächst folgt "Die Einsteiger", den ich auch schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen habe.

*Film 6/10*





Hänsel und Gretel - Die Hexenjäger

Ist mir irgendwie in die Hände gefallen und Gemma ist ja auch ganz hübsch anzuschauen. So soll es wohl sein, wenn die Geschichte von Hänsel und Gretel weitergesponnen wird. Die beiden werden zu Hexenjägern und metzeln alle Hexen nieder, die sich ihnen in den Weg stellen. Die B-Movie-Geschichte wird aufgepeppt mit tollen Effekten, einigen bekannten Darstellern, und schon hat man den Film beisammen  Da er sehr kurz ist, kommt keine Langeweile auf, und auch der ein oder andere Blutspritzer ist zu sehen.

*Film 7/10*
​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Nov. 2013)

Transformers ne 3/10 und Doomsday ne 7/10 ich würde es eher umgekehrt bewerten abar naja Geschmäcker halt 

*Tribute von Panem Catching Fire​*
Also um erst mal vorweg zu nehmen, der Film ist einfach nur perfekt gelungen. Alle Fans der Bücher kriegen hier eine durchweg gelungene Filmadaption geboten und schauspielerisch ist nicht nur Jennifer Lawrence auf ganz hohem Niveau am agieren. Der gesamte Anfang vor der Arena wird sehr ruhig und mit Zeit erzählt, und man bekommt den positiven Eindruck das die Filmemacher sich dieses Mal wirklich die Kritik von den Fans zu herzen genommen haben und darauf Wert gelegt wurde die Gefühle und Handlungen der Charaktere nahe an das Buch anzulehnen. Das funktioniert mehr als gelungen. Aber auch der zweite Teil des Films in der Arena ist meiner Meinung nach wirklich beeindruckend geworden. Es wurde im Vergleich zum Vorgänger auf so viele Details geachtet, dass ich gar nicht mehr sagen könnte ob überhaupt noch was gefehlt hat. Alles in allem ist der Film besser geworden als ich es je erhofft hatte. *9,5/10* Mein persönlich bester Film in diesem Jahr.

*Escape Plan*​
Ich fande den Film richtig gut, finde nicht dass es ein typischer Stallone oder Schwarzenegger-Film ist, in dem sie immer alleine gegen alle kämpfen und viele sehr unlogische Szenen enthalten sind. In diesem Film werden einige zunächst unlogisch wirkende Szenen in einem späteren Teil des Films erklärt und es sind generell nicht so viele enthalten. Ansonsten gute schauspielerische Leistungen von allen, einige etwas brutale Szenen und ein Hauch von Mystik, wenn man sich die Polizisten im Hochsicherheitsgefängnis anguckt. Ich würde den Film auf jeden Fall weiterempfehlen und er ist absolut einen Gang ins Kino wert. *8/10*


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Dez. 2013)

Elysium

Sony hat mal wieder nur die DVD zu Testzwecken geschickt, naja besser als nix. Die BD hätte es auch nicht besser gemacht. Eine wirklich interessante Story und ein Budget von 100 Mio$ werden total in den Sand gesetzt. Das Positive: Schön anzuschauen, ein toller Bösewicht und Jodie Foster ist schön böse. Ab ca. 30 Minuten wird alles was vorher interessant war, mit Action und sinnlosem Gequatsche nieder gemacht. Die Figuren könnten einem egaler nicht sein und die Wackelkamera wird hier so konsequent eingesetzt, das man schon bald Kopfschmerzen bekommt vom Zusehen. Matt Damon macht auch keinen wirklich engagierten Eindruck. Mit Wohlwollen noch…
*Film 5/10*






Das ist das Ende

Völlig durchgeknallte Geschichte. Seth Rogen, James Franco, usw. Spielen sich alle selbst. Auf Francos Party geht es heiß her, Rihanna, Emma Watson und Michael Cera sind zu Gast. Doch dann kündigt sich das Ende der Welt an, und in dem Chaos verschanzen sich ein paar der Partygäste. Derbe Mischung aus Komödie und Horror-Fantasy-Streifen, die man fast in keine Schublade stecken kann. Durchaus amüsant und lustig.
*Film 7/10*






Pitch Perfect

Eine Mischung aus Glee und Girls United. Es gibt viele Musikeinlagen, was einem schon gefallen muss, um den Film zu mögen. Doch ich muss gestehen, mir hat der Film gut gefallen. Was leider etwas schade ist, ist die Leistung von Anna Kendrick, die neben ihrer eher schwachen Rolle kaum weiter positiv auffällt. Sonst mag ich Anna eigentlich sehr gerne. Dafür ragen dann einige der Nebendarsteller heraus. Rebel Wilson sorgt für die Lacher und die Entdeckungen des Films sind für mich die absolut oberheiße Alexis Knapp und die obersüße Anna Camp, die sich als Zicke für höhere Aufgaben in Hollywood empfiehlt.
*Film 7.5/10*
*Anna Camp 10/10*
​


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Dez. 2013)

Schöne Bescherung

Pflichtprogramm in der Vorweihnachtszeit! Immer wieder lustig, wer ihn noch nicht kennt, unbedingt anschauen!!

*Film 9/10*






Warm Bodies

Ich muss zugeben, eine gewisse Teresa hat mich hauptsächlich dazu bewogen, mir den Film anzuschauen . In der ersten Hälfte eine teilweise richtig gute Zombie-Film-Parodie, die zweite ist dann von der Liebesgeschichte dominiert, was mir nicht ganz so gefällt. Ganz so kitschig wie in gewissen anderen Filmen isses dann nicht geworden. Für das Finale muss ich als Horrorfan doch einige Kröten schlucken. Da hat die FSK wohl mal ein Auge zugedrückt, meine 12-jährigen Kinder würde ich das nicht anschauen lassen 

*Film 6/10*






666 Park Avenue

Versteh einer die Amis, immer wieder können sich gute Serien einfach nicht durchsetzen. Abgesehen vom Rachael-Effekt, gefallen mir auch so die ersten 3 Episoden, die ich bisher gesehen habe, sehr gut. Spannung ist vorhanden. Gute Darsteller tun ihr übriges. Schade dass es nur eine Staffel gab, aber noch genug Rachael für mich . Bin gespannt auf die weiteren Episoden.

*Film 8/10*
*Rachael 100/10*
​


----------



## Death Row (15 Dez. 2013)

*The Wolverine*

Gut aufgebautes Sequel, das die Fehler des Erstlings vergessen lässt. Hugh Jackman merkt man an, dass ihm die Rolle einfach Spaß macht. Das macht Laune auf den kommenden X-Men. Jedoch fand ich den Endgegner etwas übertrieben groß dargestellt und vorhersehbar.
Eyecatcher ist *Svetlana Khodchenkova *als fiese Viper 



*7.5/10 Punkten*

Ich habe lediglich die Kinofassung gesehen, weil ich nicht einsehe, für die erweiterte Fassung mir extra die 3D-Fassung kaufen zu müssen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Dez. 2013)

Der Hobbit Teil 1 und 2, Der Herr der Ringe Teil 1, 2 und 3 und weil ich an nichts mehr bock habe spaar ich mir ne Kritik waren alle samt geile Filme *9/10* für alle


----------



## defjam (17 Dez. 2013)

prisoners... heftiger film - spannend bis zum schluss


----------



## Imbus2 (19 Dez. 2013)

die beiden hobbit filme, auch wenn es reine geldmacherei ist das dünne buch über drei filme zu ziehen


----------



## MetalFan (19 Dez. 2013)

*Sanctum*

Ein mit weitestgehend unbekannten Schauspielern (vielleicht abgesehen von Mr. Fantastic) besetzter 
Action-/Abenteuer-/Überlebenskampfthriller aus dem Jahr 2011. 
Zur Story nur soviel, eine Gruppe moderner mehr oder weniger erfahrener Höhlentaucher bzw. Abenteurer wird mit einigem Equipment in einem unerforschten Höhlensystem eingeschlossen und muss unter Zeitdruck einen vermuteten Ausgang finden um sich zu retten.
Um es kurz zu machen, obwohl "Mastermind" James Cameron als ausführender Produzent mitgewirkt haben soll, 
kommt der Film nicht über B-Movie-Niveau hinaus.
Am besten sind in diesem Film die technischen Aspekte zu sehen zu denen Cameron sicer den einen oder andern Tipp beisteuern konnte. 
Da ich den Film in der 2D-Version gesehen habe kann ich zur Umsetzung und Wirkung des 3D-Effekts nichts sagen.
Die Figuren sind nach Schema F klischeehaft zusammengesetzt wurden und verhalten sich auch so.
Fazit: kann man, muss man aber nicht gesehen haben.
*4/10*

*Die Reise zur geheimnisvollen Insel*

Abenteuerfilm aus dem Jahr der sich in Sachen Story an verschiedenen Werken von Jules Verne bedient.
Besetzt ist er mit bekannten Gesichtern wie z. B. Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson, Vanessa Hudgens, Michael Caine und Luis Guzmán.
Die FSK-Einstufung ab 6 Jahre kann ich nur bestätigen, für ein (anspruchsvolles) "erwachsenes" Publikum ist der Film nicht unbedingt geeignet.
Die Story ist zwar rasant gehalten, für meinen Geschmack (mein Alter) aber zu rasant bzw. oberflächlich.
Dennoch hat der Film seine lustigen und guten Momente. Gerade die Animationen wissen zu überzeugen. 
Zur 3D-Wirkung kann ich jedoch nichts sagen.
Warum habe ich mir den Film angeschaut?
Zum einen ist The Rock ein krass cooler Typ  (mag ich) und Nessa sieht in dem Film einfach zum :drip:en aus .
Würde ich bei der abschließenden Bewertung erwachsenen Maßstäbe anlegen würde diese mit *3/10* relativ schlecht ausfallen.
Für Kinder, die eigentliche Zielgruppe, halte ich den Film durchaus gelungen *6-7/10*. 
Besonders weil durch das Jules Verne-Thema evtl. zum lesen seiner Bücher angeregt wird.


*Ein riskanter Plan*

Eine Mischung aus Nicht auflegen!, Mission: Impossible und Heist-Filmen.
Der Cast weißt viele bekannte Namen/Gesichter auf, allen voran Sam Worthington, Elizabeth Banks und Ed Harris.
Da die Story einige Wendungen aufweist bzw. einige Dinge nicht so sind wie sie auf den ersten Blick scheinen, 
möchte ich dazu nicht viel schreiben. 
Atmosphärisch weiß der Film zu überzeugen (gerade wenn man bedenkt das Sam Worthington unter Höhenangst leidet/gelitten hat) und 
es gibt auch ein paar "humorige" Szenen. Gleiches gilt auch für die Schauspieler, wobei mir persönlich Ed Harris zu wenig Screentime hat.
Die enthaltene Gesellschaftskritik in Sachen Gaffen und Sensationsgier finde ich auch gelungen, wenn auch etwas überspitzt.
Leider haben sich auch ein paar hollywoodtypische "Übertreibungen" eingeschlichen (Stichwort: Magnetbohrmaschine, finaler Sprung).
*7/10*​


----------



## Toolman (25 Dez. 2013)

*Machete Kills*

Als am Anfang direkt der 'fiktive' Trailer für Teil 3 lief dachte ich schon: Ach du sch****. Der danach laufende Film war genau 2 Minuten lang gut, bis Jess draufging 
Ich bin ja eigentlich Fan von Rodriguez-Filmen und fand den ersten Teil recht unterhaltsam, aber das, was er mit Machete Kills abgeliefert hat ist nichtmal die Bezeichnung 'supertrashiger B-Movie' wert! Das war mit einem Wort: PEINLICH!!!
Story: völlig an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Da hatte Teil 1 ja 1000x mehr Sinn und Verstand in der Handlung. Darsteller: total überbesetzt! Gaga, Banderas, Gooding jr., Estevez und Co waren völlig überflüssig. Da haben leider auch die Damen nix mehr retten können kopf99
Fazit: Ich hätte noch viiiel mehr dazu schreiben können, aber das wäre es nicht wert gewesen  Dieser Film ist direkt in meine Top Ten der schlechtesten Filme gerutscht. Und was ich so gesehen habe wird Teil drei noch höher plaziert sein 
*2/10* für die ersten 2 Minuten und den einen oder anderen lustigen Spruch von Trejo.​


----------



## Death Row (25 Dez. 2013)

*Mission Impossible 4: Ghost Protocol*

Gelungene Fortsetzung und ein gutes Beispiel dafür, dass Filmreihen nicht unbedingt immer schlechter werden müssen. Der 3te Teil war mMn zwar der Schwächste, aber "Ghost Protocol" machte es wieder wett. Massig Action und schicke Schausplätze. 

*8/10 Punkten*

*Schöne Bescherung*

An Weihnachten kommt man an diesen Film nicht mehr vorbei. Die Griswolds zeigen, wie man Weihnachten herrlich schön in den Sand setzen kann und es ist immer wieder schön, ihnen dabei zuzusehen. 

*10/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (28 Dez. 2013)

Bevor der nächste Filmabend kommt...

*Gefährten*

War Horse oder auf Deutsch Gefährten  ist der neuste Film von Regiegroßmeister Steven Spielberg. 
In diesem episodenhafterzählten Film steht die Geschichte eines Pferdes zu Zeiten des 1. Weltkriegs im Zentrum. 
Als Zuschauer erlebt man dabei u. a. die Geburt, das Heranwachsen und den unfreiwilligen Einsatz im Krieg auf verschiedenen Seiten. 
Die menschlichen Akteure sind mit eher unverbrauchten Akteuren besetzt wurden und machen ihre Sache anständig. 
In Sachen Inszenierung, Technik, Soundtrack und Tierdressur erreich der Film ein hohes (Spielberg)Niveau. 
In Bezug auf die Story muss ich jedoch sagen, dass es mir in den Episoden teilweise an Tiefe mangelte bzw. 
ich den Eindruck hatte das die eine oder andere Episode in den Film genommen wurde um ja alle Eventualitäten abzudecken. 
Positiv empfand ich persönlich allerdings, dass sich der Druck auf die Tränendrüsen und Pathos in Grenzen gehalten haben. 
*7/10*

*Das gibt Ärger*

Action-Liebeskomödie mit Reese Witherspoon, Chris Pine und Tom Hardy in den Hauptrollen. 
Zur Story: Zwei top Geheimagenten und beste Freunde haben sich in die selbe Frau verguckt 
und jeder versucht sie mit diversen Mitteln für sich zugewinnen. 
Der Cast weiß zu überzeugen (Reese kann herausgeputzt noch immer ein Hingucker sein), 
allerdings ist der Film mir persönlich zu krawallig bzw. nervig geraten. 
Darüber hinaus hätte ich mir etwas mehr Realismus (Einsatz von Geheimdienstressourcen für private Zwecke) und mehr Agentenarbeit (die Story um den Bösewicht Heinrich, gespielt von Till Schweiger, ist sehr knapp gefasst) gewünscht. 
*5/10*

*Hugo Cabret*

Mix aus Abenteuer, Drama und Fantasy inszeniert von Martin Scorsese. 
Visuell beeindruckende Hommage an eine längst vergangene Zeit (Goldene Zwanziger) und an die Anfänge des Films und der Traumfabriken. Der Cast ist u. a. mit Sir Ben Kingsley, Sacha Baron Cohen und Chloe Grace Moretz hochkarätig Besetzt. 
Getragen wird der Film allerdings vom damals 13jährigen Newcomer Asa Butterfield in der namengebenden Hauptrolle. 
Insgesamt gibt es an deren Leistungen nichts zu meckern. 
Wie schon geschrieben ist der Film visuell beindruckend. Das gilt auch für die von mir gesehene 2D-Version. 
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass der Film in 3D noch besser wirkt. 
Bei allen positiven Aspekten haben die Filmmacher allerdings vergessen die Story spannend und höhepunktreich zu erzählen. 
Dies ist bei einer Laufzeit von gut 2 Stunden ein nicht zu vernachlässigender Makel.
So beruht die positive Wertung hauptsächlich auf den technischen und schauspielerischen Leistungen. 
*7/10*

*Safe House*

Actionthriller mit Denzel Washington und Ryan Reynolds in den Hauptrollen. 
Der Film beginnt vielversprechend und greift kritische Aspekte des realen Geschehens auf 
(z. B. Waterboarding, geheime CIA-Einrichtung in aller Herren Länder). 
Darüber hinaus könnte sich durch die Konstellation und Charaktere der beiden Hauptpersonen ein spannendes Katz-und-Maus-Spiel ergeben. Doch leider wird das Potential der ersten Minuten nicht genutzt. Stattdessen läuft der Film ohne großartig auf die Charaktere einzugehen relativ genau nach Schema F ab, das allerdings recht rasant und stellenweise hart. 
Fazit: Man hätte mehr draus machen können! 
*5-6/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Dez. 2013)

*RIPD (Rest in Peace Department)​*
So bescheuert der Name schon ist der Film ist genauso, billiger abklatsch eines MIB mit noch oberflächliger Story, noch oberflächigeren Charakteren und billig aufgesetzten Witzen. *3/10*​
*Prisoners​*
Jeden Tag verschwinden Kinder in Amerika so passiert dieses auch den beiden Vätern Keller Dover (Hugh Jackman) und Franklin Birch (Terrence Howard), bei einem Familien treffen der beiden Familien spielen die Kinder draußen, einen augenblick nicht aufgepasst und schon wurden sie entführt. Was sich am Anfang noch als harmloser Film entpuppt wird ganz schnell ein sehr brutaler Thriller mit einer grandiosen Leistung von Hugh Jackman aber auch alle anderen Schauspieler wissen ihr Werk zu verstehen. Bis auf ein paar logik lücken, Beispiel: verschneite Straße, nächste Szene liegt auf einmal kein Schnee mehr auf der Straße und der am Anfang sofortigen suche der Polizei normalerweise agiert die erst nach 24h. ist der Film echt sehr gut gelungen und spannend bis zum Ende. *8/10*​
*Frozen Ground​*
Thriller über Serienkiller gibt es wie Sand am Meer und sind meist an den Haaren herbeigezogener Kram! Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. So auch bei "Frozen Ground" das auf wahren Ereignissen aus den Achtzigern in Alaska beruht. Dort brachte ein Mann Prostituierte und Stripperinnen um, nachdem er sie erst missbrauchte und gefangen hielt um sie dann in der Wildnis frei zu lassen. Dort hat er mit einem Jagdgewehr alle der Flucht erschossen, Andenken wie Armreife und Ketten aber behalten. Mindestens 17 Fruanen hat er dort vergraben.
Eine ist ihm dabei entkommen die junge Cindy (Vanessa Hudgens) der keiner glauben will, da Robert Hansen (John Cusack in ungewohnter Rolle) ein Familienvater und Bäcker ist der als guter Bürger gilt. Trooper Jack Halcombe (Nicolas Cage) will eigentlich in zwei Wochen mit Familie wegziehen und kümmert sich eher gezwungen um den Job, er bekommt einen Tipp und hat Hansen im Visier. Leider ist dieser schwer zu fassen und versucht auch noch Cindy zu finden und los zu werden, Halcombe muss also Kollegen und Staatsanwalt überzeugen, sich um Cindy kümmern und seine Frau besänftigen. Das Schlimmste ist aber keiner glaubt ihm trotz vieler Indizien und kaum einer hat Interesse. "Das sind ja nur Nutten" ist hier die unglaubliche Denkweise und "man kann keine Nutte vergewaltigen". Später kommt noch das Problem des amerikanischen Rechtssystems zum Tragen: Wird Hansen der in Der Vergangenheit kleine Delikte in ähnlicher Richtung beging angeklagt und die Beweise sind nicht stichhaltig, kommt er für immer frei. Deshalb bleibt es spannend! Man weiß auf beiden Seiten was passiert, aber man will wissen wie Hancombe es anstellt und ob Cindy überlebt.
Die Mischung stimmt: Cage endlich zurück in einer guten und glaubhaften Rolle, Cusack als Killer mit reduziertem Spiel, Ex-Teeniestar Hudgens mal wieder in einem Erwachsenenfilm mit überzeugender Leistung plus diverse bekannteGesichter und Rapper 50 Cent als Zuhälter mit Matte!
Da die Geschichte auf einer wahren Begebenheit beruht hat man sich laut des Making Of sehr an die Fakten gehalten, was die sehr geradlinige und frei von den üblichen plötzlichen Wendungen ablaufende Handlung erklärt. Am Ende wird über den Fall im Abspann noch informatives eingeblendet, was den Zuschauer echt gruseln kann.
In den informativen und sehenswerten Extras erfährt man noch mehr Details.
"Frozen Ground" ist kein Blockbuster aber ein guter Thriller der auf Tatsachen beruht, sehr gut gemacht wurde und zeigt wozu die Bestie Mensch fähig ist! * 8/10*​


----------



## Death Row (30 Dez. 2013)

Cool. Frozen Ground wollte ich mir sowieso mal ansehen. Vor allem wegen Nessa 
Aber Nic Cage geht auch in Ordnung


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Dez. 2013)

Ja mach mal ist ein guter Film


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Dez. 2013)

Kickass 2

Der erste Teil hat mir überraschenderweise ganz gut gefallen. Der Nachfolger hat eine nicht mehr ganz so durchgedrehte Story, dreht aber dafür mächtig an der Gewaltschraube. Die FSK18-Freigabe hat es nicht umsonst gegeben. Langeweile kommt praktisch keine auf, Jim Carrey gefällt in seiner Rolle, lediglich dem Bösewicht nimmt man seine Durchtriebenheit nicht wirklich ab.

*Film 7/10*






Snitch

„The Rock“ als ernst zu nehmender Schauspieler in einem guten Film, wer hätte das gedacht?  Die Action ist eher rar gesät, hier findet man eher eine Mischung aus Thriller und Drama vor. Und mit Susan Sarandon hat es sogar eine arrivierte Darstellerin in den Cast geschafft.

*Film 7/10*






Auf Deutsch: "Gefühlsverwirrungen"

Eine Liebeskomödie, wie sie wohl nur die Franzosen hinbekommen. Lustig, dramatisch, mit leichter Hand inszeniert. Und das ist wohl die Entdeckung des Dezembers: Isabelle Carré strahlt mit der Sonne um die Wette und zeigt sich auch sehr freizügig in einigen Szenen .

*Film 7.5/10*






Das Christkind (bzw. Muttern) kennt sich wohl noch nicht so mit der modernen Technik aus. So gab es nur die DVD-Version zu Weihnachten. Aber halb so schlimm, laut Amazon-Reviews hätte es die BD auch nicht gebracht.
Über die ganzen Sängerinnen-Wechsel und das Theater drumherum hülle ich mich mal in Schweigen. Kann man von halten was man will. Warum man ausgerechnet den Wacken-Auftritt gefilmt hat, ist mir ein Rätsel. In den Hallen gab es eine grandiose Show zu sehen (wie ich ja selbst in Düsseldorf Zeuge war), das fällt hier leider unter den Tisch. Die Setlist ist gut, das Bild auch okay. Der Ton ist wie bei bisher allen Nightwish-Veröffentlichungen eher mäßig. Besonders die Surround-Abmischung hätte man sich sparen können, die Stereo-Spur ist wesentlich dynamischer und besser. Naja ob die Band das nicht hört, ich weiß es nicht…
Spielfreude ist auf jeden Fall vorhanden, ein Fan von Floor muss ich erst noch werden, ich fand Annette eigentlich ganz gut. Wenigstens kommt sie aus dem richtigen Land 
Die Doku ist auch ganz interessant, wenn Nuclear Blast auch mal wieder alle Kosten gescheut hat, und es nur englische Untertitel gibt zu den meistens finnischen Kommentaren.

*DVD 7/10*





God Bless America

Und eine Premiere: Erster Film, den ich bei meinem Schwager über Watchever gesehen habe. Und eine echte Überraschung. Ein US-Bürger, der nach Scheidung, Arbeitsplatzverlust, usw.. völlig am Boden ist und beschließt Amok zu laufen. Mit Begleitung eines jungen Mädchens hinterlassen sie eine blutige Spur. Gute Amerika-, TV-Kritik, die teilweise doch sehr brutal ist. Ein echter Geheimtipp!

*Film 8.5/10*​


----------



## Death Row (30 Dez. 2013)

Auf meiner Einkaufsliste stehen ja sowieso noch "Das Ist Das Ende", "Kick-Ass 2" und jetzt eventuell noch "Frozen Ground"


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Dez. 2013)

Ja gebe ich dir recht d14 das mit Wacken hat mich auch etwas gewundert und ich hätte die Kritik nicht bei Amazon lesen sollen das hat einer geschrieben das ihm der schnelle Szenen wechsel der Kamera stört, ist mir vorher gar nicht aufgefallen, wenn ich jetzt drauf achte stört das echt ein wenig, vorallem macht er munter damit weiter auch wenn einer ein Gitarren Solo macht, hat schon ein paar schwächen das Live Konzert, aber dafür gibt es ja noch die Audio CD wo es richtig gut rüber kommt schon über 500 mal gehört laut Last.FM  Mir gefällt die neue Sängerin auch richtig gut die hat gut Kraft in ihrer Stimme und kommt damit in Bereiche rein wo Tarja nie hingekommen wäre. Ich mag sie auch wenn sie mit ReVamp nicht ganz so viel Erfolg hat. Bin nur schon gespannt auf den nächsten Wechsel bei Nightwish Floor ist Burnout gefährdet, bin mal gespannt wie lange das gut geht.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Dez. 2013)

*Faces in the Crowd​*
Der als Tearjerk Jack bekannte Mörder treibt sein Unwesen auf den Straßen. Als die Grundschullehrerin Anna Marchant (M. Jovovich) den Killer eines Tages bei seiner Arbeit" beobachtet, schwebt sie in Lebensgefahr. Der blutrünstige Mörder ist nun hinter ihr her, allerdings zieht sich Anna bei der Flucht eine schwere Verletzung zu und leidet unter der als Gesichtsblindheit bekannten Krankheit. Dieses Krankheitsbild sorgt dafür, dass sie nicht mehr in der Lage ist, Gesichter zu identifizieren. Doch gemeinsam mit dem Polizisten Sam Kerrest (J. McMahon) versucht sie dem Täter auf die Spur zu kommen. Die Story ist super inszeniert und die schauspielerische Leistung ist gut. M. Jovovich zeigt das sie nicht nur in Zombiefilmen die Hauptrolle spíelen kann...
Faces in the Crowd ist ein spannender Thriller....

Die suche nach dem Mörder verläuft sehr spektakulär und die Spannung hält bis zur letzten Sekunde an.
Ob der Film realistisch ist sei dennoch dahin gestellt.. *7.5/10*​
*Now You See Me​*
Ein Jahr nach einer mysteriösen Einladung kehren vier junge, bisher allein arbeitende Illusionisten als magische Einheit zurück. Als “Four Horsemen” inszenieren sie drei spektakuläre Shows, im Verlauf derer sie riskante Raubzüge durchführen und am Ende ihr Publikum mit der Beute beschenken. FBI-Agent Hobbs ist ratlos, wie sich Alibi und Ausführung vereinbaren lassen. Doch mit Hilfe des Veteranen Bradley, der schon manchen Trick für gutes Geld hat auffliegen lassen, verfolgt er die Illusionisten rücksichtslos.....

Eine der überzeugenden Seiten dieses Films ist, dass er absolut überraschend ist. Jedes Mal, wenn man denkt, man durchschaut etwas, wird es im nächsten Moment revidiert und widerlegt. Dadurch kommt tatsächlich nicht eine Sekunde Langeweile auf.Alles in allem ist der Film wirklich nicht von schlechten Eltern. Das Show-Biz ist wundervoll dargestellt.Die Verbrechen werden vor den Augen der Öffentlichkeit vollführt und dennoch kann man die 4 Reiter nicht schnappen. Auch ist der Film an keiner Stelle vorhersehbar.Der ganze Plan ist von vorn bis hinten toll überlegt und gut umgesetzt. Die Schauspielerauswahl ist sehr gut, die Rollen passen einwandfrei und die Musik ist auch nicht schlecht.Gegen Ende werden die Illusionen zwar schon fast zu unglaubwürdig, aber das tut einem spannenden Kinoabend (inklusive verblüffendem Ende) keinen Abbruch.

Fazit: Wenn ihr einen spannenden Krimithriller mit tollen Darstellern,Action und viel Witz sehen wollt, dann schaut ihn euch unbedingt an. *9/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Dez. 2013)

Die Unfassbaren

Da ist Funky mir ja etwas zuvorgekommen. Habe den auch gestern abend geschaut. Für mich der Film des Jahres. Spannend, actionreich, super inszeniert, tolle Schauspieler. Nur die Logik sollte man außer Acht lassen, das verhindert auch die Bestnote für den Film. Isla Fishers Rolle ist leider nicht so groß wie gedacht, dafür kann man sich an Melanie Laurent erfreuen 

*Film 9/10*

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Jan. 2014)

*Don Jon​*
Ok ich weiß gar nicht was ich zu dem Film sagen soll, ich versuchs mal.Jon (Joseph Gordon-Levitt) ist jede Nacht auf Party und verschleppt eine Frau nach der anderen, das befriedigt ihn aber nicht zu 100% darum ist er süchtig nach Pornos. Er besorgt es sich dann X mal am Tag und Nachts treibt er es mit den Frauen die er aus der Disko mitschleppt. Bis er Barbara (Scarlett Johansson) kennen lernt, von der er sofort sehr angetan ist, die ihm in der ersten Nacht schon beim Pornos gucken erwischt, zum Glück konnte er sich noch einmal raus reden. Also versuchen es die beiden eine Beziehung aufzubauen, bis Sie ihm das zweite mal erwischt...

In den Film geht es eigentlich 1:30h lang nur um Sex, Pornos, Beichte, Mukkibude und das immer in der Reihenfolge. Klingt auf dauer langweilig, der Film schafft es aber immer diese Szenen interessant zu erzählen so kommt nie langeweile auf. Fürs Kino würde ich den Film nicht empfelen aber für ein Kino Abend mit Kumpels kann der ganz witzig sein. *7/10*


----------



## Death Row (1 Jan. 2014)

*Star Wars Episode 1: Die Dunkle Bedrohung*

Ich verstehe nicht ganz, wie das Projekt durchgewunken werden konnte. Die Story hat soviele langgezogene und vor allem langweilige Segmente. Die Figuren sind entweder unsympathisch oder die Darsteller spielen unter ihrem Niveau. Einzig Liam Neeson kann überzeugen und rettet den Film vor der totalen Blamage. Positiv ist noch der Soundtrack zu vermerken. Das war es dann aber auch. George Lucas sah das Ganze wohl eher als Gehaltscheck anstatt mit Herz ranzugehen. 

Ab jetzt wird es nur noch besser, damit meine ich vor allem die *kommenden Episoden 7 bis 9 von J.J. Abrams*. 

*5/10 Punkten*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Jan. 2014)

Ich fand Teil 1 richtig gut versteh gar nicht diese negativen Kritiken immer. Teil 2 fand ich den schwächsten weil da echt nur gelabert wurde, Teil 3 hingegen war wieder sehr gut.


----------



## Death Row (2 Jan. 2014)

Ich denke er hätte als eigenständiger Film ohne "Star Wars"-Siegel ganz gut funktionieren können. Jedoch haben Millionen und Abermillionen von Fans etwas mehr erwartet. Aber gut, Episode 3 hat es dann wieder geradegebogen


----------



## MetalFan (3 Jan. 2014)

*Wir kaufen einen Zoo*

Familientragikömodie mit Matt Damon und Scarlett Johansson in den Hauptrollen.
Kurz zur Story: Vater, Sohn und Tochter müssen den frühen Tod von Frau/Mutter verkraften und haben damit so ihre Probleme. 
Die Familie ist gezwungen sich räumlich zu verändern und stoßen dabei auf einen ehemaligen Zoo samt Tieren und Angestellten den 
der Vater kurzerhand kauft um sich und seinen Kindern ein "neues Leben" aufzubauen...
Erfahrene Filmseher vermuten sicher schon das es nach Schema F in Richtung "Ende gut alles gut" verläuft und haben damit Recht. 
Es ist somit kein Popcornkino das einen vom Stuhl haut.
Der Film kann dem Genre nicht viel Neues hinzufügen, hat aber seinen Charme ohne dabei zu sehr auf die Tränendrüsen zu drücken auch wenn einige klischeebehaftete Stellen vorkommen.
Die Umstände des Todes von Frau/Mutter wurden mir persönlich nicht weit genug erörtert, so dass das Mitfühlen mit den Protagonisten etwas schwerer viel. 
Auf Schauspielerebene kann man eigentlich nicht meckern. Schauspielernachwuchs Elle Fanning sorgt auch für süße Momente. 
Auch in Sachen technische Aspekte kann man nicht wirklich etwas aussetzen.
Alles in allem ein sympathischer Film mit ein paar Schwächen.
*7/10*

*The Devil Inside*

Exorzismushorrorfilm im Mockumentary-Style.
Mit Mockumentary-Filmen/Serien ist es so eine Sache - entweder man mag sie überhaupt nicht oder man kann damit etwas anfangen. 
Ich gehöre zu letzterem solange es mit Found Footage bzw. Wackelkamera nicht übertrieben wird.
In diesem Film ist das glücklicherweise der Fall. Auch sonst können die (Horror)Effekte überzeugen.
Das war es auch schon an positiven Aspekten den Films. 
Die Grundidee ist nicht mal so schlecht, aber sie wird in einer platten Story mit platten Charakteren (Schauspieler sind allesamt sehr unbekannt, daher lohnt es sich nicht näher darauf einzugehen) bis hin zum sehr abrupten wie unbefriedigten Ende verheizt.
*3/10*​


----------



## Death Row (3 Jan. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Wir kaufen einen Zoo*



Gehört für mich auch eher in die Kategorie "Hab ich mir geholt, weil: Scarlett"


----------



## Toolman (3 Jan. 2014)

Tom Cruise Double Feature...

*Oblivion*

Der Kinotrailer hatte mir damals so garnicht zugesagt, deswegen hatte ich den Film erstmal links liegen gelassen. Aber jetzt muss ich sagen, dass er garnicht so schlecht war. Der Plot war recht gut und nicht zu vorhersehbar, aber durchaus noch ausbaufähig. Die schauspielerische Leistung war durchwachsen. Cruise hat eigentlich (wie immer) gute Arbeit geleistet, der Rest war eher so naja... ich mag Olga Kurylenko eigentlich, aber hier war sie, genau wie Freeman, langweilig, monoton und austauschbar. Bild und Ton waren gut und deshalb gebe ich solide
*7/10 Punkte*


*Jack Reacher*

Zwar hat mich die Story nicht vom Hocker gehauen, aber mir hat die Art wie der Film inszeniert wurde echt gut gefallen. Tom Cruise spielt einen geheimnisvollen Mann, der einer Anwältin (Rosamund Pike ) bei einem 'Mordfall' hilft. Dabei wird 'Jack Reacher' während des gesamten Films dermaßen gehypt, dass man ständig der Ansicht ist, man hätte es mit einem Superhelden ala Superman zu tun. Und gerade diese überspitzte Darstellung macht den Charme des Films für mich aus. Man kann sich das Grinsen während der 130 Minuten nur selten verkneifen.
*7,5/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (4 Jan. 2014)

*The Great Gatsby​*
Was hab ich letztens noch von einem Kritiker gehört es gibt kein schlechten Leonardo di Caprio Film, er hat recht ich hab bis jetzt auch noch kein gesehen sei es The Beach, Der Mann der niemals Lebte, Blood Diamont, Shutter Island, Inception, Django oder jetzt halt the Great Gatsby, alle Filme haben super zu ihm gepasst und er Spielt seine Rollen immer so überzeugend, großes Kompliment an Ihn. Auch in diesem Film Spielt er eine Rolle eines Reichen Mannes, der immer Partys mit den Stars feiert sich aber selbst immer etwas im Schatten bewegt darum kennt Ihn niemand besonders, bis er eines Tages ein neuen Nachbarn bekommt gespielt von Tobey Maguire, den er am Anfang immer nur aus seinem Schloss beobachtet, gleichzeit aber begeistert von ihm ist, also lädt er ihn auf seine Party ein. Dort wird dann klar, welche Absichten er verfolgt und warum er immer ein auf geheimnisvoll macht...

Der Film ist mit 2:22h etwas gestreckt macht es aber wieder gut mit seinen großartigen Bildern und der übelst guten Kulisse, ich hab noch nie ein so farbenfrohes Chicago gesehen und man merkt dem Film in jeder Minute sein hohes Budget an. Tolle Schauspieler die ihre Rolle alle überzeugend rüber bringen.Mit einen Soundtrack wo man versucht hat neue Lieder alt wirken zu lassen was sehr gut Funktioniert. *7.8/10*


----------



## pool21 (13 Jan. 2014)

We're the Millers 8/10


----------



## phr0ke (15 Jan. 2014)

Der neue paranormal activity 6/10


----------



## beachkini (22 Jan. 2014)

Side Effects - Tödliche Nebenwirkungen 2013
Kein Meisterwerk, aber ein solider Film, den man gut gucken kann. Gibt einige überraschende Wendungen 7/10
Paranoia - Riskantes Spiel 2013 Wohl die beste Leistung von Amber Heard bisher, aber sie taucht auch kaum auf. Kann man gucken, aber nichts besonderes 5,5/10
Runner Runner 2013
Gilt das selbe wie bei Paranoia. typische Popcorn-Unterhaltung
Wir sind die Millers 2013
Teilweise lustig, aber sollte man schon was getrunken haben 4,5/10


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Jan. 2014)

Overspel

Hat man schon mal jemand eine niederländische Serie geschaut, ich schätze mal eher nicht. Ich muss zugeben, war letzte Woche in Enschede im Media-Markt und hab die zufällig entdeckt, da eine gewisse Sylvia mitspielt.  (Zum Glück mit engl. UT  )
Was soll ich sagen, ein absoluter Knaller, ein echter Geheimtipp, super spannend, toll gefilmt, gute Schauspieler, man merkt gar nicht, dass das keine amerikanische Serie ist. Wer hätte das gedacht, kann kaum aufhören zu gucken. Wie ich bemerkt habe, gibt es auch schon ein Remake namens 'Betrayal'. Vielleicht hat das ja jemand gesehen. Sylvia ist natürlich der Hingucker schlechthin. Scheint in NL wohl auch ein großer Erfolg zu sein, 2. Staffel gibt es schon, die war mir aber noch zu teuer. Dritte ist in Arbeit, also noch viel Sylvia für mich in Aussicht.






Und nebenbei kann ich noch an meinen Sprachkenntnissen arbeiten  (Overspel heißt übersetzt 'Ehebruch'). 

*Serie 9.5/10*

​


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Jan. 2014)

Die Einsteiger

Ja die guten alten 80er. Die Idee für den Film ist eigentlich gar nicht mal so schlecht. Ein Tüftler schafft es per genialer Erfindung in jeden Film einzusteigen, der gerade im Videorekorder liegt. Die Ausführung ist dann eher klaumaukig und billig, hat aber durchaus seine Momente, man muss den Tiefflieger-Humor schon mögen, um sich zu amüsieren. 

*Film 6/10*






Splinterheads

Und der nächste unbekannte Streifen mit Rachael  . Nicht ganz so charmant wie letztens Summer Coda, aber kann man durchaus anschauen, zumal mit Lea Thompson und Christopher MacDonald auch noch ein paar bekanntere Gesichter dabei sind. Rachael ist natürlich wieder der Blickfang und auch im Bikini zu bewundern.

*Film 7/10*







Song for Marion

Gefühlskino vom Feinsten. Lustig, traurig, unterhaltsam. Alles dabei. Überstrahlt wird das Ensemble von der tollen Leistung von Vanessa Redgrave und Terence Stamp. Doch die süße Gemma Arterton kann sich als lebenslustige Chorleiterin durchaus behaupten. Wenn der Rentnerchor seine Version von Motörheads 'Ace of Spades' trällert bleibt kein Auge trocken 

*Film 8/10*






Sharknado

Trash-Kino der übelsten Sorte, warum sich ausgerechnet um dieses Machwerk so einen Kult entwickelt hat, ist rational nicht zu erklären. Unterirdische Dialoge und Effekte vom allerschlimmsten. Kann man sich am Anfang darüber noch amüsieren, wird es mit zunehmender Laufzeit immer abstruser und auch langweilig. Hab ausnahmsweise mal bis zum Ende geschaut und die Kommentare von Kalkofe zwischendurch (bei Tele5) heben den Unterhaltungswert dann doch ein bisschen an .

*Film 2/10*







Didi und der Doppelgänger/Didi und die Rache der Enterbten/Didi auf vollen Touren
BD-Box vom Chef geschenkt bekommen, worüber ich mich als Didi-Fan natürlich sehr gefreut habe. Die ersten beiden Filme sind Klamauk vom Allerfeinsten mit unvergessenen Zeilen. Der dritte Teil nimmt dann schon etwas Abstand vom durchgehenden Nonsens und hat sogar ein paar politische Tendenzen, trotzdem noch ganz unterhaltsam.

*Teil 1&2 Film 8.5/10 Teil 3: Film 6.5/10*






Schuld sind immer die anderen

Wenn man sich damit abgefunden hat, das die Geschichte doch arg konstruiert ist und die Optik nicht über TV-Niveau hinauskommt, bekommt man ein Drama geboten, das doch einige sehr intensive Momente zu bieten hat. Besonders die guten Darsteller heben den Film über die deutsche Durschnittsware.

*Film 7/10*






Die anonymen Romantiker

Da mir Miss Isabelle Carre letztlich doch positiv ins Auge gestochen ist, schau ich dann mal soweit möglich die Filmografie durch. Dieser kleine französische Beitrag beschäftigt sich humorvoll mit hypersensiblen Menschen. Die kurze Laufzeit lässt allerdings nicht viel Spielraum, um mehr über die seltene Krankheit zu erfahren. So bleibt eine romantische Komödie die vor allen Dingen von dem passenden Zusammenspiel ihrer beiden Hauptdarsteller lebt.

*Film 7/10*






Hot Fuzz

Die 2te Zusammenarbeit von Simon Pegg und Nick Frost gerät zu absolut genialen Parodie auf Polizei- und Actionfilme. Einfallsreich und teilweise richtig blutig lässt einem die Komödie kaum Zeit zum Luftholen und präsentiert sich absolut auf der Höhe der Zeit.

*Film 9/10*






The World's End

Der neueste Streich der beiden Briten nimmt sich der Endzeit- und Science-Fiction-Welle an. Die erste Hälfte des Films ist richtig lustig und temporeich. Doch zum Ende hin schlagen die Geschichte und Logik reichlich Purzelbäume, scheint so als ob dem Drehbuchautor nicht mehr viel eingefallen ist. Das Ende ist richtig enttäuschend. Die Kritiken fallen ja doch sehr unterschiedlich aus. Mit den beiden Vorgängern 'Shaun of the Dead' und 'Hot Fuzz' kann der letzte Teil der sogenannten "Cornetto-Trilogie" leider nicht ganz mithalten.

*Film 6.5/10*
​


----------



## MetalFan (28 Jan. 2014)

*Splice - Das Genexperiment*

Sci-Fi-Horrorfilm aus dem Jahr 2009 mit Adrien Brody und Sarah Polley in den Hauptrollen.
Kurz zur Story: Wissenschaftler haben tierische und menschliche Genome entschlüsselt und 
sind dadurch in der Lage Mischwesen zeugen zu können. Das Wissenschaftsteam eines Pharmakonzerns tut dies auch... 
Als wäre das noch nicht genug entschließen sich die lierierten Köpfe des Teams menschliche DNA mit der DNA 
verschiedener Tiere zu kreuzen...
Der Reiz des Films liegt in dem Umstand des tatsächlich Machbaren.
Daraus und durch andere Umstände ergibt sich eine relativ komplexe Thematik deren 
filmische Aufarbeitung in weiten Teilen eher nur an der Oberfläche kratzt.
Ein Highlight des Films sind definitiv die gelungenen Animationen und Special Effects.
Die Schauspieler bringen eine solide Leistung allerdings konnte ich mit keinem wirklch mitfiebern.
Gegen Ende verfällt der Film zunehmend in Schema F.
Alles in allem ein solider Film mit Potential, den man sehen kann aber nicht gesehen haben muss.
*5-6/10*

*Zorn der Titanen*

Fortsetzung von Kampf der Titanen.
Ich mache es kur: trotz namenhafter Besetzung (Neeson, Worthington, Pike, Fiennes, Nighy), teilweise gelungener Special Effects und 
3D (zu dessen Wirkung kann ich keine Aussage treffen), gehört dieses Werk zu den Filmen bei denen der Trailer mehr verspricht (besser ist) 
als der Film halten kann. Eine derartig flache (rasant inszenierte) Story samt ebenso flacher Charaktere sieht man nicht oft.
Punkten können nur die Optik und Effekte.
*3/10*

*The Hunter*

Mischung aus Drama und Thriller, wobei ersteres überwiegt. 
In einer Haupt- bzw. Nebenrolle sind die von mir sehr geschätzten Willem Dafoe und Sam Neill zu sehen.
Dafoe spielt einen Söldner/Profijäger der von einer Rüstungs-/Bio-Tech-Firma nach Tasmanien geschickt wird um dort den als ausgestorben geltenden Tasmanischen Tiger aufzuspüren, zu erlegen und Proben abzuliefern.
Dabei rechnet er jedoch nicht mit seiner Herbergsfamilie. Diese besteht aus einer mit Tabletten zugedröhnten Mutter und ihren zwei Kindern, deren Mann bzw. Vater seit geraumer Zeit verschwunden ist...
Darüber hinaus sind ihm die Einheimischen, bedingt durch seine Tarnung, nicht wirklich freundlichen gesinnt.
Basierend auf dieser Ausgangslage lässt sich der Film in zwei Handlungsstränge unterteilen: die Suche/Jagd im Wald und das "Familienleben".
Ersterer ist gelungen inszeniert und letzterer ist eher etwas unglaubwürdig und rührselig.
Für meinen Geschmack hätte das Spannungslevel etwas höher sein und die Charakterstudie bzw. der -wandel etwas umfassender umgesetzt werden können.
Dennoch macht Willem Dafoe seine Sache als Hauptfigur alles andere als schlecht und es macht Freude seine One-Man-Show zu sehen..
Alles in allem ist The Hunter ein fein gespielter, leiser Film mit ein paar Schwächen und stellt somit eine (wohlwollende) 
Abwechslung zu sonstigen actionlastigen Filmen dar.
*6-7/10*​


----------



## Death Row (31 Jan. 2014)

*Star Wars Episode VI: Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter*

Die gesamte alte Trilogie gab dem Wort "episch" eine völlig neue Bedeutung und der sechste Teil der Reihe setzte dem filmischen Hochgenuss nochmal ein Sahnehäubschen obendrauf. Man sollte natürlich die gesamte Reihe schauen, sonst erschließt sich einem das Ganze nicht. :thumbup:

*10/10 Punkten*


----------



## Death Row (5 Feb. 2014)

*Sleepy Hollow, 1. Staffel, Folge 1*

Wow, bin positiv angetan von der Serie. Sehr gute Einführung und Einleitung für weitere Folgen. Bin gespannt wie es weitergeht :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (6 Feb. 2014)

*On the Run*

Dieser rasante, stellenweise harte Thriller aus Frankreich wurde hier on Board an entsprechender Stelle empfohlen und 
da habe ich mich doch nicht lumpen lassen und ihn mir angeschaut. 
Mit Filmen aus Frankreich tue ich mich oftmals schwer, da ich mit den typischen franz. Namen nicht so "klar komme" , 
aber das war hier kein Problem. 
Kurz und knapp: Spannung hat der Film allerdings muss man an einigen Stellen Abstriche in Sachen Realismus und Logik machen. 
Dies ist aber nicht ungewöhnlich. Viel mehr hat mich der Mangel an Hintergrundstory, bezogen auf die beiden männlichen Protagonisten/Gegenspieler, gestört. Da hätten ein paar Minuten mehr nicht geschadet. 
Das Ende des Films wirkt auch eher gezwungen um in das typische Schema des Genres zu passen. 
Zu den Schauspielern kann ich nicht viel sagen - sollten alle hierzulande eher unbekannt sein. 
Alice Taglioni macht sich als attraktive Politzistin ganz gut als Eyecatcher.
Die Verfolgungsjagd als "Geisterläufer" auf einer Schnellstraße wird mir Positiv im Gedächtnis bleiben.
*6-7/10*

Btw. Mich würde es als franz. Polizist ankotzen mit solchen Möhren zu fahren! 

*John Carter*

Das ist er nun, der Film der im Hause Disney als einer der größten Flops aller Zeiten gelten wird.
John Carter ist für mich "Star Wars" meets "Cowboys & Aliens", aber der Film basiert auf einer uralten Comicvorlage (beginnt bereits 1912) 
und wahrt sich dadurch eine gewisse Eigenständigkeit.
Kurz zur Story - ein Veteran des US-Amerikanischen Bürgerkriegs gelangt zu einem "besonderen" Amulett und gelangt durch dieses auf den Mars. Welcher wiederum von mehreren, sich kriegerisch gegenüber stehenden Völkern bewohnt wird...
Nachdem der Film von vielen Kritikern verrissen und von vielen Kinogänger gemieden wurde, war ich doch recht positiv überrascht. 
Sicher einiges kommt einem so vor als hätte man es schon gesehen, aber imao hat dieser Film in Sachen Story mehr Eigenständigkeit als der hochgelobte Avatar-Film. Auch ohne ihn in 3D gesehen zu haben kann man sagen das die Effekte sehr gut und überzeugend ausfallen. 
Für einen avisierten Blockbuster wurden ungewöhnlicher Weise eher unbekannte Schauspieler gecastet. 
Diese machen ihre Sache nicht wirklich schlecht, deren Unbekanntheit sorgt aber bei mir dafür das ich keinen Sympathieträger zum mitfiebern habe. Negativ aufgefallen ist mir zum einen der Umstand, das ein Mensch aus dem 19. Jhd. es ohne große Probleme akzeptiert das er plötzlich auf einem fremden Planeten ist und es dort von sehr merkwürdigen Lebensformen wimmelt. Zum anderen empfand ich den Umgang mit der Aliensprache als nicht gelungen. Zu erst wird minutenlang mit Untertiteln gearbeitet und plötzlich sagt der Protagonist: "Hey, ich kann dich ja verstehen!" und das war's dann mit der fremden Sprache.
Positiv aufgefallen ist mir die (bewusst/unbewusst) in der Story eingearbeitete Gesellschaftskritik. 
Alles in Allem kein Megafilm aber auch kein Totalausfall. Ich habe mich über die gesamte Laufzeit gut unterhalten gefühlt.
*6-7/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Feb. 2014)

Metallica - Through the never

Kann man eigentlich kurz auf den Punkt bringen:
Konzert – Top
Filmhandlung – Flop 

*Film 6/10*






We are what we are

Kannibalen-Drama, das atmosphärisch an die karg ausgestattenen Horrorstreifen der 70er erinnert. Wer einen blutigen Kannibalen-Film erwartet wird wohl eher enttäuscht sein, es gibt nur zwei bis drei unappetitliche Szenen zu sehen. Die dramatischen Anteile überwiegen. Hier fürs Board auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert aufgrund der hübsch anzuschauenden weiblichen Darstellerinnen.

*Film 6.5/10*







Ghost Machine

Typischer B-Movie, den ich mir wohl nie angeschaut hätte, wenn Rachael nicht dabei wäre. Mischung aus Action und Science Fiction, die von der Story ganz okay ist, die Effekte sehen auch ganz gut aus. Ein bisschen fehlt die Spannung. Rachael & Co machen ihren Job ganz gut. Es ist doch immer erstaunlich, was der Cast immer alles in den Film und die Rollen hineininterpretiert (zu sehen im Making-Of), wovon man dann im Film allerdings nix mitbekommt 

*Film 6/10*

So ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich einen neuen Thread für Konzertreviews mache, aber ich finde passt hier auch ganz gut rein. Die Nachfrage wäre wohl auch nicht ganz so hoch. Deswegen gibt es hier die Premiere, ich bin ja doch öfter auf Konzerten, so dass noch einiges folgen wird:

*Samstag, 25.01.2014 - Harris - Hypothalamus 
Rheine*

Ein alter Bekannter von mir hat im Nachbarort vor Kurzem einen neuen Laden eröffnet und das hier war doch die Gelegenheit, die Örtlichkeit mal zu testen. Zu Gast war die Iron-Maiden-Cover-Band Harris. Und diese konnte vollends überzeugen. Die bekannten Songs wurden quasi eins zu eins wiedergegeben. Die Stimmung im gut gefüllten Laden war riesig und die Band versprühte tolle Laune, die sich aufs Publikum übertrug.

* Freitag, 31..01.2014 - Ilse DeLange - Rabo Theater De Meenthe
Steenwijk , NL*

Letzte Woche ganz spontan überlegt, hin zu fahren, da es ausnahmsweise noch nicht ausverkauft war. Habe Ilse ja letztes Jahr das erste Mal gesehen, da war ich so fasziniert, dass ich nicht alle Eindrücke bewerten konnte. So konnte ich mich diesmal auf andere Sachen konzentrieren. Die Lieder sind grandios, Ilse hat eine super Ausstrahlung. Was mich sehr begeistert, ist, dass sie, obwohl der Star des Abends, sich nicht so sehr in den Mittelpunkt stellt. Alle Mitglieder der Band haben im Laufe des Abends ihre Auftritte. Alle beherrschen ihre Instrumente perfekt. Weiterhin kommt Ilse immer sehr spontan rüber, bis auf die Songreihenfolge wirkt das Ganze nicht einstudiert und spontane Aktionen wie Autogramme schreiben während der Show manifestieren meinen Eindruck. Sicher gibt es auch Sachen, die noch zu verbessern wären, besonders der Anfang der Show ist doch immer etwas unglücklich, ich mag es wenn die Einstimmung etwas spannend gestaltet wird. Bei Ilse stehen einfach alle auf der Bühne und los geht’s. Es gibt keine große Show, was aber auch nicht unbedingt notwendig wäre. Nach 2 Stunden kann man zufrieden und glücklich nach Hause fahren.

* Donnerstag, 06.02.2014 - Spiders – Bastard Club Osnabrück*

Auch ein spontan geplanter Besuch, Kumpel hat 2 Tage vorher gefragt, ob ich Lust hätte, Album mal durchgehört und für nen 10er kann man sich das wohl mal antun. Die Band scheint direkt aus den 70ern in die heutige Zeit gebeamt worden sein. Retro-Rock ist ja derzeit angesagt, und die Spiders aus Schweden sind auf jeden Fall einer der besseren Vertreter. Blickfang der Band ist die hübsche Sängerin, die sich die Seele aus dem Leib tanzt und singt und auch mit Mundharmonika-Einlagen zu überzeugen weiß. Von der Band, wenn nicht alles schief läuft, wird man sicherlich noch mehr hören.​


----------



## Death Row (10 Feb. 2014)

*Bernard & Bianca - Die Mäusepolizei*

Liebenswerter Klassiker aus dem Hause Disney mit einem unvergleichlichem Charme. Auch wenn man den Film etwas länger in Erinnerung hatte, als man den noch als kleines Kind gesehen hatte war die Länge noch angemessen. Viele Details, die einem als Kind nicht bewusst waren, fallen einem erst als Erwachsener auf zB dass Bianca eigentlich eine Ungarin ist und auch im Original mit ungarischem Akzent redet; die U.N., die man als Kind natürlich nicht kannte und ganz witzig die nackte Frau, die in einer kurzen Einstellung zu sehen war und die Disney nach einer Rückrufaktion rausgeschnitten hat 

*10/10 Punkte* auf jeden Fall

Hier ein Link mit dem "Skandal":

Duckfilm.de | Disney Spielfilme: Die nackte Frau in "Bernard und Bianca"

Wie die Frau da hinkam, ist bis heute ein Rätsel.


----------



## Death Row (14 Feb. 2014)

*Sleepy Hollow, 1. Staffel, 2. Folge*



 

Sehr unterhaltsam, auch wenn der Bösewicht (in dem Fall eine Hexe) sehr schnell und "zu einfach" besiegt wurde. Es gab nette Einfälle um die Story weiter voranzutreiben und Spannung für den weiteren Verlauf der Serie aufzubauen. 

Wer den Film mit Johnny Depp kennt, wird sich vermutlich etwas wundern, da die Serie eine andere Richtung einschlägt. Alleine schon dadurch, dass es in die heutige Zeit verlegt wurde und der kopflose Reiter bei weitem nicht der einzige Böse ist. Ichabod Crane ist jedoch ebenfalls schrullig und sorgt für einige Lacher, wenn er sich zB über die heutigen Steuern für Backwaren aufregt 

Wenn das Niveau noch gesteigert werden kann ist es vielleicht sogar möglich, dass ich mir die Blu-ray hole.

*8.5/10 Punkten*


----------



## Acienn (19 Feb. 2014)

Pacific Rim in 3D...musste ich alleine schauen, weil meine Freundin sowas nicht sehen will...

kurzweilige Unterhaltung...aber inhaltlich etwas murks


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Feb. 2014)

Acienn schrieb:


> Pacific Rim in 3D...musste ich alleine schauen, weil meine Freundin sowas nicht sehen will...
> 
> kurzweilige Unterhaltung...aber inhaltlich etwas murks



Inhaltlich *etwas* murks? 

Das ist wohl leicht untertrieben. Selten so einen schlechten Film gesehen. :angry:


----------



## Death Row (20 Feb. 2014)

*Sleepy Hollow, 1. Staffel, 3. Folge*



 

"Bring me a dream,....." Mills und Crane bekommen es diesmal mit dem Sandmann höchstpersönlich zu tun, oder anders gesagt einem Dämon, der Menschen mit ihren vergangenen Missetaten in ihren Träumen konfrontiert bis sie sich freiwillig das Leben nehmen. Man hat es sehr gut gelöst, dass Mills und ihre Schwester sich wieder näher kommen (_könnten_). Abgefahrener Gegner, spannende Folge wieder mal. 

(Dieses Mal sogar mit Wertung)
*8/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (20 Feb. 2014)

*Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance*

Fortsetzung von "Ghost Rider" in der, der von Steuerschulden geplagte Nicolas Cage wieder in die Rolle des 
titelgebenden (Anti-)Helden geschlüpft ist.
Der erste Teil kam bei Kritikern und Publikum nicht besonders an, allerdings liegt der Zeitpunkt an dem ich ihn gesehen habe 
zu weit zurück um mir darüber jetzt ein Urteil zu bilden.
Ich mache es Kurz - Teil 2 ist keine typische Hochglanzcomicverfilmung (der Rider ist auch kein typischer Held). 
Es handelt sich eher um eine schmutzig-rotzige B-Movie-Verfilmung.
Der Film beinhaltet solide Effekte (zur 3D-Wirkung keine Wertung) und einige coole Ideen/Spielereien. 
Die Story ist jedoch nicht sonderlich toll und nicht besonders spannend/aufregend inszeniert.
Auch was die Leistung der Schauspieler bzw. deren Rollen im Film angeht ist viel Luft nach oben.
Davon ausnehmen möchte ich den von mir geschätzten Nicolas Cage. 
Ich mag seine grenzdebilen Interpretationen und hier passen sie gut.
*4/10*

*Rampart - Cop außer Kontrolle*

Von dieser Mischung aus Copdrama, Charakterstudie und Gesellschaftskritik weiß ich nicht was ich halten soll.
Es geht um einen Cop des LAPD Ende der 90er Jahre (in dieser Zeit hatte es eine besonders schlechten Ruf), welcher den Halt im Leben verloren hat und sich in einem selbstzerstörerischen immer schneller drehenden Strudel befindet.
Als ich mir den Plot durchgelesen habe dachte ich mir es geht in Richtung Meisterwerk "L.A. Crash". 
Diese Hoffnung/Vermutung wurde allerdings nicht wirklich erfüllt.
Der Film ist hart und schonungslos, aber darüber hinaus auch zäh. Es fehlt ihm Spannung und eine klare Richtung.
Aus diesem Grund wusste ich nach dem Ende des Films nicht wirklich wie ich ihn einordnen soll.
Für Fans von Woody Harrelson ist der Film ein Muss. 
Nicht nur das er die Hauptrolle (gut) spielt, er ist auch noch in JEDER Szene des Films zu sehen.
*4-5/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (1 März 2014)

Prisoners

Super spannender Thriller mit sehr düsterer Atmosphäre. Selbst Jake Gyllenhal, den ich sonst nicht abkann, kann hier durchaus überzeugen. Kleiner Schwachpunkt ist das Ende, das nicht 100-prozentig überzeugen kann. Trotzdem empfehlenswert.

*Film 9/10*






Starlet

Ich muss (mal wieder) zugeben, dass mich der Film hauptsächlich wegen der hübschen Hauptdarstellerin interessiert hat. Dree ist schon nicht schlecht anzuschauen, wenn ihre piepsige Stimme auch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Die Story ist interessant und hat mich bei der Stange gehalten, wenngleich der Erzählfluss auch sehr gemächlich ist. Wieder eher was für die Arthaus-Fraktion unter uns 

*Film 7/10*






Wahnsinnig verliebt

Sehr interessanter Liebesfilm, der zeigt wie unterschiedlich eine Geschichte aus der Perspektive von 2 Menschen sein kann. Wer denkt, dass alles so ist wie in der ersten Hälfte des Films, der wird sich verwundert die Augen reiben. Auch das schön überraschende Ende ist echt ein Knaller. Isabelle Carre, wegen der ich auf den Film erst gekommen bin, kommt leider etwas zu kurz 

*Film 8/10*






Die Fürsten der Dunkelheit

Gruselthriller zur Hochzeit des John Carpenter, wie kein anderer hat Carpenter es verstanden durch den wabernden Soundtrack und die düstere Erzählweise eine unvergleichlich gruselige Stimmung zu erzeugen. Ohne viel Blutvergießen schafft er es, den Zuschauer gebannt in die Geschichte eintauchen zu lassen. Zur Erheiterung tragen sicherlich die damalige Computertechnik und Studenten, die eher wie Mitte 30 aussehen, bei. Der Film hat halt schon etliche Jahre auf dem Buckel, aber dennoch nichts von seiner Faszination verloren.

*Film 8.5/10*






Byzantium

Gemma Arterton und Saoirse Ronan in einem Film, das alleine ist doch wohl schon Grund genug, sich dieses Vampir-Drama zu Gemüte zu führen. Der Streifen besitzt 2 Erzählstränge, zum einen das Drama um Mutter und Tochter in der Gegenwart, die sich mit den Problemen des Vampir-Daseins auseinandersetzen müssen. Zweitens wird der historische Hintergrund gezeigt, wie die beiden überhaupt zu Vampiren geworden sind. Eine äußerst interessante Variante übrigens, so habe ich das Ritual des Vampir-Werdens jedenfalls noch nicht gesehen. Der Film ist trotz des spärlichen Etats sehr gut inszeniert und Gemma zeigt sich mal wieder von ihrer sexiesten Seite :drip:

*Film 8/10*






Mary Poppins

Ja, wenn der Chef einem sowas schickt, muss man sich das wohl zwangsläufig auch anschauen  . Habe den Film bestimmt das letzte Mal vor 20 Jahren gesehen, und ich muss sagen, wenn man auf die ganze Singerei steht, kann man sich nicht beschweren. Sehr unterhaltsam und es gibt sogar ein bisschen Kapitalismuskritik, die angesichts der Ereignisse der letzten Jahre aktueller denn je ist. Der Film lebt natürlich von der grandiosen Julie Andrews und den schon zu Klassikern gewordenen Musical-Nummern. Supercalifragilisticexpialigetisch!!!

*Film 8/10*






Der Lehrer

Die Zeiten, in denen RTL mal lustige Serien produziert hat, sind schon gefühlte 20 Jahre her. Doch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn, wie man so schön sagt. Diese Serie ist frisch, witzig und mit guten Darstellern besetzt. Wann gibt es sowas noch im deutschen Fernsehen? Mit dem normalen Alltag in einer Schule hat das natürlich eher wenig zu tun. Aber das wäre vielleicht auch zu deprimierend  . Blickfang in der 2ten Staffel ist natürlich Jessica Ginkel, von der ich behaupten würde, das sie einer der hübschesten Gesichter in Deutschland ist, die wir haben.

*Film 7.5/10*


*Freitag, 28.02.2014 – LAURA JANSEN - Hengelo, Metropool, NL 
*

Vor kurzem erst kennengelernt, habe ich doch gleich mal die Gelegenheit beim Schopf gepackt, mir die Laura mal aus der Nähe anzuschauen bzw. anzuhören. Da es das letzte Konzert der Tour war, hat sich Laura anscheinend richtig ins Zeug gelegt. Die Stimme von ihr ist absolut fantastisch und die Zuschauer waren alle hellauf begeistert. Da die Songs eher ruhig angelegt sind, ist auch die ganze Atmosphäre beim Konzert anders als auf Metal-Konzerten  Absoluter Höhepunkt war, dass Laura für 2 Songs mitten ins Publikum kam und dort nur mit Gitarre und ohne Mikro gesungen hat. Die umstehenden Leute haben sich alle hingesetzt, so dass man sich vorkam als würde Laura direkt in deinem Wohnzimmer singen. Eine sehr schöne Einlage, die ich so auch noch nicht erlebt habe.
Die Vorband war allerdings grausam: Hip-Hop kann ich eh schon nicht ab, und dann noch auf Niederländisch, geht gar nicht. Dafür hat Laura dann aber mehr als entschädigt.​


----------



## Death Row (1 März 2014)

Stimme dir bei Byzantium zu. Hatte zunächst befürchtet, dass es kitschig wird, aber dem war nicht so. Ist für jeden Vampirfan geeignet und besonders für Männer äh Leute, die Saoirse und Gemma mögen..... :drip:


----------



## MetalFan (6 März 2014)

*Wanderlust - Der Trip ihres Lebens*

Jennifer Aniston-Film aus dem Jahr 2012. 
Es handelt sich dabei um eine (Tragik)Komödie mit leicht gesellschaftskritischen Ansätzen. 
Des Weiteren sind u. a. auch Paul Rudd, Justin Theroux und Malin Akerman zu sehen.
Es handelt sich um keine gewöhnliche 0815 Liebeskomödie und diesen Umstand empfand ich als sehr erfrischend. 
Es gibt einige skurrile, witzige und obszöne Szenen. Bei einer Szene im Badezimmer (samt Toilette) ohne Tür konnte ich nur rofl3 
Oder aus Malin's Mund zu hören, das sie "einem beim Blasen die Eier lecken kann" ist auch priceless!  
An dieser Stelle muss ich die FSK-6-Einstufung kritisieren. 
Für mich wäre FSK-12 das Minimum gewesen und ich würde den Film nicht unbedingt einen jungen Publikum vorführen.
Die Schauspieler machen ihre Sache allesamt gut, einzig die Rolle des Bruders des männlichen Protagonisten ist doch arg nervig geraten. 
Ein Verzicht auf ein Happy-End hätte dem Film noch mehr Relevanz/Tiefe/Pep eben können. 
Erwähnt sei noch das im Abspann ein paar Bloopers gezeigt werden.
*7/10* 

*Scream 4*

Wie man am Titel schon erkennen kann handelt es sich um den 4. Teil Wes Craven's Scream-Reihe, 
welche eigentlich jedem ein Begriff sein sollte. Daher mache ich es kurz.
Wem der Mix aus Comedy, Satire und Slasher-Horror der ersten Teile gefallen hat, sollte auch an diesem Film seine Freude haben, 
da er sich in Sachen Story und Mangel an Realismus an seinen Vorgängern orientiert. Dabei bekommt man neben der Originalbesetzung Campbell. Arquette und Cox auch noch ein paar hübsche Mädels zu sehen.
*6-7/10*
(Kann man mit dem Genremix nichts anfangen fällt die Bewertung deutlich schlechter aus.)

*Machine Gun Preacher*

Action-Drama-Biopic mit Gerad Butler und Michelle Monaghan in den Hauptrollen.
Der Film basiert auf dem Leben und Wirken des realen Sam Childers, welcher vom drogenabhängigen, kriminellen Biker durch seinen Weg zum christlichen Glauben zu einem Aufbauhelfer (Waisenhäuser) und Kämpfer im südsudanesischen Bürgerkrieg bzw. Genozid wird. 
Wie viel des im Film gezeigten Realität oder Fiktion war/ist habe ich bisher nicht recherchiert. 
Der Film hat das Problem das mehrere Jahrzehnte in 2 Stunden abgearbeitet werden müssen und das macht sich leider bemerkbar. 
Vieles wird dadurch nur kurz bzw. sprunghaft und oberflächlich behandelt. 
Das ändert aber nichts an der soliden Inszenierung und Intensität der Thematik. 
Unterstützt wird das Ganze durch Bilder und Aussagen des echten Sam Childers im Abspann.
Letztendlich siedelt sich der Film in meinen Augen, verglichen mit thematisch ähnlichen Werken, zwischen dem Meisterwerk "Hotel Ruanda" 
und dem extrem heroischen, pathetischen "Tränen der Sonne" an.
*6/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 März 2014)

*American Hustle​*
Hehler Irvine Rosenfeld (Christian Bale) und seine verlobten Sydney Prosser (Amy Adams) verkaufen wertvolle Kunstwerke auf den Schwarzmarkt, bis sie eines Tages von Richie DiMasso verhaftet werden, der versucht den beiden ein Deal vorzuschlagen, wenn sie es schaffen nachzuweisen das der Bürgermeister Mayor Carmine Polito (Jeremy Renner), dreck am stecken hat, würde er Ihre Akte löschen und sie wären freie Menschen. Leichter gesagt als getan auf jeden fall, lassen sie sich auf den Deal ein, alles läuft auch ganz gut bis die Mafia ihre finger mit im Spiel hat. So viel zur Story. Wer glaub eine gute Mischung aus erzähl abschnitten und Action abschnitten zu erwarten hat sich leider vertan, das ganze vorhaben wird nur mit vielen dialogen zuende gebracht. Die es zwar alle samt mit ein Quentin Terrentino Movie aufnehmen können aber ich hätte mir dann doch etwas mehr Action gewünscht, der Film zieht sich ein wenig vorallem im Mittelteil. Die Schauspieler machen ihre Sache alle sehr gut, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo *Jennifer Lawrence* auf der Bildfläche erscheint, die spielt alle mit ihrere Drogennutte/fürsorgliche Mutter an die Wand und an dem Zeitpunkt wird der Film dann richtig interessant. Ich gebe den Film eine *8/10* weil leider etwas potential verschenkt wurde.​
*300 Rise of an Empire​*
Ich finde ja man sollte viel öfter in den Filmen die Gedanken von den einzelnen Charakteren preisgeben, das fand ich schon im Teil 1 von 300 klasse gemacht und in Teil 2 wird es gut weitergeführt, dafür schonmal ein pluspunkt für die tolle Erzählweise. Der Film spielt parallel zum ersten Teil, wo an anderer Front eine Seeschlacht tobte. Artemesia (Eva Green) versucht mit ihrer Flotte von Schiffen Grichenland zu erobern. Themistokles (Sullivan Stapleton) muss versuchen die Stellung zu halten. Im ersten Teil wurde noch eindrucksvoll demonstriert wie man mit 300 Leuten es schafft ein rieseiges Herr platt zu machen, der zweite Teil ist drauf aus eindrucksvoll zu demonstrieren wie man mit einer Hand voll Schiffen eine riesiege Armada an Schiffen platt machen kann. Das Konzept geht auch wieder gut auf, der Film ist übelst brutal und hat wieder ne Menge Slow Motion Kampf Szenen. Die Story passt zwar auf ein Bierdeckel aber der Film will gar nicht eine tiefgründige Story erzählen. Der perfekte Film zum Hirn ausschalten und einfach die tollen Action schlachten bewundern die wieder toll in Szene gesetzt wurden. *9/10*

Hier noch einige Bilder zu dem Film die ich auf der Facebook Seite von Legendary gefunden habe:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## MetalFan (13 März 2014)

*Die Frau in Schwarz*

Verfilmung eines Grusel(horror)romans mit Daniel Radcliffe in der Hauptrolle.
Story: England zu Beginn des 20. Jahrhundert. 
Ein junger Anwalt der zugleich Witwer und alleinerziehender Vater eines vierjährigen Sohnes ist, muss sich, um seinen Job zu Retten, 
einer Nachlassverwaltung in einem kleinen Dorf im englischen Hinterland annehmen. Dabei geschehen mysteriöse/schaurige Dinge die in einem Filmende gipfeln, welches sich auf der einen Seite als Happy- und auf der anderen Seite als kein Happy-End + Open-End charakterisieren lässt.
Zu den positiven Seiten des Films gehören die gut eingefangene bzw. inszenierte Atmosphäre als einige gelungene Szenen. 
Schwächen sehe ich beim imao relativ flachen Spannungsbogen und bei der Besetzung der Hauptrolle. 
Daniel Radcliffe macht seine Sache zwar nicht schlecht, aber ich konnte dem 22 jährigen Schauspieler die Rolle 
als Vater und Anwalt nicht wirklich abnehmen.
Daher fällt meine Wertung für diesen "altmodischen" Geisterhorrorfilm schlechter als die der meisten Kritiker aus.
*5-6/10*

*Special Forces*

Französischer Mix aus (Militär-)Action und Survivalthriller mit Diane Kruger und Djimon Hounsou in zwei der Hauptrollen. 
(Den Rest kennt man vermutlich nur als Kenner französischer Filme.) 
Die Story des Films lässt sich wie folgt zusammenfassen: 
Eine französische Journalistin wird mit ihrem Begleiter von Taliban entführt. 
Um zu verhindern das sie vor laufender Kamera enthauptet wird entscheidet sich die politische und militärische Führung gegen einen länger geplanten großen Befreiungseinsatz und schickt stattdessen nur einen kleinen Trupp der Forces spéciales. 
Die Befreiung gelingt nicht problemlos, so dass der kleine Trupp vor den Taliban über den Hindukusch nach Afghanistan flüchten muss...
Der Film bietet viele gute Ansätze sich kritisch und vielschichtig mit der Thematik auseinanderzusetzen. Darüber hinaus wird auf den 
(durch amerikanische Produktionen) sonst gewohnten Pathos und Patriotismus und die klare Unterteilung in gute Soldaten und böse Turbanträger zum großen Teil verzichtet. Das Geschehen wurde weitestgehend gut und spannend inszeniert bzw. eingefangen, auch wenn nicht immer auf dem hohen Niveau gleichartiger amerikanischer Filme. Die Schauspieler leisten solide Arbeit wenn auch nicht oscarreif. Schwächen weist der Film in der oberflächlichen/stereotypen Charakterzeichnung, in Sachen Realismus und Ausarbeitung der guten Ansätze auf. 
Letztere werde an sich nur "genannt" und nicht wirklich aufgearbeitet.
Fazit: Hätte (deutlich) mehr draus werden können!
*4-5/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 März 2014)

Die Frau in Schwarz war doch wohl voll super bischen niedrig deine Wertung


----------



## MetalFan (13 März 2014)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Die Frau in Schwarz war doch wohl voll super bischen niedrig deine Wertung



Ne ne, ich kann (aus den beschriebenen Gründen) diese "überschwänglichen" positiven Bewertungen nicht bestätigen/nachvollziehen.


----------



## dianelized20 (13 März 2014)

Funky findet alles super, Metal alles Mist, die Wahrheit liegt wohl irgendwo dazwischen happy09


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 März 2014)

Dafür das er alles mist findet guckt er die Filme immerhin.

*Ender's Game* - In jeder Kritik, Review zum Film kam ein fetter Kritikpunkt warum macht man Teenies zu Soldaten? Ich habe früher zich Animes gesehen wo Kinder zu Soldaten gemacht wurden und fürs Überleben der Welt kämpfen mussten. Bestes Beispiel Neon Genisis Evangelion. So warum also das ganze nicht mal mit echten Schauspielern versuchen? Ich finde den Film sehr gelungen hat genau das wiedergegeben was ich von den Film erwartet habe. Das Ende war etwas schwach und der Film an sich zu Kurz darum nur *7/10 * . Hätte man das ein bischen besser ausgebaut, wäre der Film echt genial gewesen.


----------



## dianelized20 (16 März 2014)

Veronica Mars

Man bekommt genau das, was ich an der Serie so geliebt habe: Wortwitz, einen kniffligen Fall und Kristen Bell in Hochform. Für Fans der Serie ein Muss, für die anderen durchaus empfehlenswert. Ich hoffe auf Fortsetzungen :thumbup:

*Film 9/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (21 März 2014)

*Take Shelter*

Psychodrama-Horror-Katastrophenfilm mit Michael Shannon und Jessica Chastain.
Ein Familienvater der mit Frau, Kind & Hund in der "Tornado Alley" lebt wird plötzlich von albtraumhaften Visionen, 
in denen seiner Familie etwas zustößt, gequält. Er weiß dabei nicht ob es sich um begründete visionäre Vorahnungen 
oder Anzeichen für eine beginnende paranoide Schizophrenie, an der auch seine Mutter leidet, sind. 
Dennoch beschließt er sich für die Bedrohungen zu wappnen und das ist mit negativen Auswirkungen auf sein soziales Leben verbunden...
Take Shelter ist keine Mainstreamware. Wenn man sich jedoch mit der Story und den Protagonisten identifizieren kann, entwickelt sich ein gut gespielter, intensiver und atmosphärisch dichter Film mit vielen Metaebenen und Interpretationsmöglichkeiten bis hin zum Schluss. 
Dabei hält sich allerdings, aufgrund der Inszenierung, die Spannung weitestgehend in Grenzen.
*6-7/10*

*Lockout*

Sci-Fi-Action aus der französischen Filmschmiede von Luc Besson mit Maggie Grace und Guy Pearce in den Hauptrollen.
Ich mache es mal kurz - ein ganz mieser Film mit ein paar witzigen Szenen! 
Eine extrem hanebüchene, logikarme Story und zwei Protagonisten denen die Coolness förmlich aus den Ohren zu laufen scheint. 
Habe ihnen die Rollen nicht wirklich abekauft. Immerhin lässt sich Maggie, so lange sie die Haar lang hat, recht gut anschauen.
*3/10*
(Toolman - 4/10)

*The Act of Killing*

Dokumentation aus dem Jahr 2013 die auf verstörende, bizarre und radikale Weise die Abartigkeit 
der ach so hoch entwickelten menschlichen Spezies aufzeigt.
Im Zuge eines Militärputsches wurden in den 1960er Jahren in Indonesien binnen eines Jahres zwischen 500 Tsd. und 1 Mio. Menschen abgeschlachtet. Die Täter von damals wurden dafür nie zur Rechenschaft gezogen und viele von ihnen sind bis heute angesehene Mitglieder der Gesellschaft und frei von Reue. Einige von ihnen sollen die Geschehnisse von damals erzählen. Sie begreifen die Dokumentation als Möglichkeit sich und ihren Taten ein filmisches Lebenswerk zu erschaffen und beginnen ihre Gräultaten ausführlich nachzustellen...
Eine solche Dokumentation, die einen als Unbeteiligten derart ungefiltert und unkommentiert mit einer Thematik konfrontiert, 
hat es bis dato nicht gegeben. Allein dieser Umstand macht den Film schon sehenswert. 
Wenn man bedenkt, das sich das Gezeigte nicht nur auf Indonesien und die Vergangenheit begrenzen lässt, sondern es an vielen Orten 
zu jeder Zeit dazu kam/kommt/kommen wird, erlangt der Film eine noch tiefere Bedeutung.
Wertungsabzug gibt es in Sachen (deutsche) Synchronisation. Es ist doch sehr befremdlich wenn ein reueloser Massenmörder 
wie Homer Simpson oder Steven Seagal klingt. Auch die vielen Untertitel machen das Anschauen anstrengend. 
In wieweit die ungekürzte Fassung einen Mehrwert gegenüber der gesehen TV-Fassung bietet kann ich im Moment nicht sagen.
Fazit: Als weltpolitisch/-geschichtlich Interessierter sollte man diesen anspruchsvollen Film durchaus gesehen haben!
Ich persönlich würde einen solchen Film ohne Wertung lassen. Kann mich aber Kritikern die wie folgt werten anschließen.
*8-9/10*​


----------



## Death Row (26 März 2014)

*Die Hebamme*

Leider schwaches Mittelalter-Drama mit Josefine Preuß. Es fing vielversprechend an und hatte zwischenzeitlich auch echt heftige Szenen drin, verlor sich dann aber in Lobhuddelei und am Ende wurde der Möder viel zu schnell abgehandelt so nach dem Motto "Ach ja, da war ja noch ein Mörder! Den müssen wir in den letzten 5 Minuten des Filmes noch irgendwie unterbringen und aufklären, wer das überhaupt ist." Überhaupt waren die Morde und die Geschichte dahinter vollkommen fehl am Platze wie ich finde. Da hab ich mir eine andere Ausrichtung der Story gewünscht. Und warum mussten Actionsequenzen so dermaßen dilettantisch geschnitten und mit Heavy-Metal unterlegt werden? Gefallen hat mir das mittelalterliche Setting sowie die schauspielerische Leistung von Josi, die nicht nur zuckersüß aussah.

*5/10 Punkten*


----------



## Toolman (29 März 2014)

*Parker (2013)*

Ein Film mit Jason Statham und Jennifer Lopez(!). Und da JLo mitwirkt, weiß man schon vorher, das wird nur Durchschnitt  Der Plot ist ganz nett, aber dann wird's auch schon dünn. Zwar gibt Jason wie immer alles und schont sich nicht, aber dem restlichen Cast fehlt es doch deutlich an Tiefgang. Die Action ist ganz ok und für Jasons Leistung gibt's 
*6/10* Punkte


*Star Trek: Into Darkness (2013) - IMDb*

Eine gelungene Fortsetzung des ersten Films von JJ Abrahms. Macht Spaß beim Zuschauen, gute Action Szenen. Der Plot lädt ein zum Schwelgen in Erinnerungen an die alten Filme aus den 70ern  Beim Ton gibt's von den klaren Dialogen bis hin zur bollernden Action nix zu meckern. Die Optik ist wieder einmal großartig, wie man das von den Bad Robot Productions gewohnt ist, leider hat Abrahms aber auch hier wiedermal deutlich übertrieben mit seinen dämlichen Lensflare Effekten - das geht einem nach ner Weile tierisch auf den Keks!  Das ist aber auch der einzige Kritikpunkt, evtl. hätte ich mir etwas mehr Screen Time der anderen Crewmitglieder gewünscht. Aber zur Story gehörte es halt, dass Kirk und Spock im Mittelpunkt standen. Cumberbatch hat meiner Meinung nach den besten Job abgeliefert! :thumbup:
Es macht wirklich Spaß der Crew zuzuschauen, ich hoffe auf weitere Fortsetzungen des Franchise.
*8,5/10*


*Need For Speed (3D) (2014)*

Bin ohne große Erwartungen in den Film gegangen, und wurde durchaus positiv überrascht (mal abgesehen von den 3D Effekten, aber dazu später mehr). Der Plot ist - naja, sagen wir mal nicht besonders originell - der übliche Klischeehafte 'Rache'-lüsterne Käse halt... Immerhin hat man versucht das ganze ernsthaft zu gestalten, ohne die albernen Witze, die man sonst so kennt.
Aber die Optik in der die Rennszenen aufgenommen wurde hat mir gut gefallen. Die Bilder waren nicht zu verwackelt, haben aber trotzdem die schnelle Rennaction gut rüber bringen können.
Und dann waren da natürlich auch noch die Wagen :WOW: Das Finale Rennen bestritten 6 richtig nette Supercars. Da schießen einem schonmal die Tränen in die Augen, wenn man sieht wie ein McLaren P1, ein Lamborghini Sesto Elemento, ein Saleen S7, ein GTA Spano, ein Bugatti Veyron und ein Koenigsegg Agera R geschrottet werden! 
Aber das eigentliche Highlight für mich war der 2013er Custom Shelby Mustang GT500 :drip: Danke Carroll Shelby für diese geile Kiste! Die Optik, der Sound, ein Muscle-Car nach meinem Geschmack! Wenn dann noch Imogen Poots auf dem Beifahrersitz Platz nimmt, was will man mehr?? 
Ein letztes Wort zu den 'großartigen' 3D Effekten, welche man hierzulande leider ertragen muss: Bullshit!!! Im ganzen Film flog mir ein einziges Auto entgegen und zwischendurch noch ein paar Müllsäcke - und das wars! Echt arm, aber das sind wir ja leider schon gewohnt  Dafür gibt's nen Abzug: 
*7/10* Punkte​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 März 2014)

*Captain America 2 The Return of the first Avenger​*
Ich hab letztens erst noch mitbekommen das den ersten Teil doch echt viele mist fanden, was ich persönlich gar nicht so fand aber gut Geschmäcker halt. Teil 2 ist richtig fettes Kino, angefangen von den besuch von Cap im Museum, wo einem nochmal die Storyteile von Teil 1 verklickert werden, für alle die den ersten nicht kennen. Fand ich eine geniale Idee die Ereignisse des ersten Teils, nochmal so review passieren zu lassen. Des weiteren war Teil 1 drauf aus Captain America im Spotlight zu sehen, Teil 2 ist viel mehr drauf aus über die Nebencharaktere zu erzählen, was dann schon teils an ein The Dark Knight Rises ran kommt, endlich mehr Szenen mit Black Widow, die in Iron Man 2 waren definitiv zu kurz geraten, endlich mehr Szenen von Nick Fury, zudem eine lange Szene zum Schluss mit Maria Hill (Cobie Smulders). Rasante Action mit Verfolgungsjagten, vielen Faust Kämpfen und einem Bösewicht der von seiner tiefgründigkeit und coolnes auch an das niveu eines Bane ran kommt. Zudem hat es endlich mal ein Film geschafft auch in ruhigen Szenen ein geniales 3D anzuwenden, lohnt sich also den Film in 3D anzuschauen. *9/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Apr. 2014)

Marvels Man Thing

Und wieder mal was, was ich ohne eine gewisse Rachael wohl nie zu Gesicht bekommen hätte. Marvel hat wohl noch andere Sachen im Portfolio als Superhelden, dies hier ist dann die Geschichte über ein Monster aus dem Sumpf. Ein platter B-Movie, der aber für eine Billigproduktion mit guten Effekten, einigermaßen guter Story und halt Rachael aufwarten kann. Wenn man ihn nicht zu ernst nimmt, kann man sicherlich einen netten Abend mit dem Film verbringen.

*Film 6/10*






The Raid

Vollmundig als der beste Actionfilm seit langem angekündigt, bleibt auch wirklich nur die äußerst brutale Action in Erinnerung. Story und blasse Darsteller sind schnell wieder vergessen. Wer darauf nicht viel Wert legt, bekommt unermüdliche Schießereien und Martial-Arts-Einlagen geboten, die wirklich gut choreografiert sind. Die FSK hat wohl mal wieder nicht so genau hingeschaut. Sehr gewalttätig das Ganze.

*Film 7/10*






Grossstadtklein

Typisch deutsche Coming-of-Age Komödie. Warum die Bewertungen bei z.B. Amazon so gut ausfallen, wird mir nicht ganz klar. Die Story kommt nicht so richtig in die Gänge und die komödiantischen Anteile sind eher gering. Würde das Ganze eher als Drama denn als Komödie bezeichnen. Die Darsteller machen ihre Sache ganz gut, vor allen Dingen die süße Jytte-Merle Böhrnsen blieb mir im Gedächtnis haften. Ein Lob gebührt wohl dem Mann an der Kamera, der das Landleben ganz toll einzufangen vermag und Klaas ist doch tatsächlich als Schauspieler richtig gut anzuschauen 

*Film 6/10*






Zu scharf um wahr zu sein

Der Film ist irgendwie immer an mir vorbeigegangen, dabei hat er mit einer wirklich scharfen Alice Eve schon genug zu bieten  . Die Story ist dann doch altbekannt. Loser bekommt scharfe Schnepfe, dann verkrachen sie sich und am Ende haben sich alle lieb. Besonders herausragen aus dem Romantikkomödien-Allerlei kann der Streifen nicht wirklich. Aber besonders Fans von Alice sollten auf jeden Fall mein Auge riskieren.

*Film 6.5/10*



*Dienstag, 11.03.2014 – FAUN - Rosenhof, Osnabrück*

Faun geriet ja zuletzt doch böse in die Kritik, da das letzte Album doch eine arg schlagerlastige Angelegenheit geworden ist. Ich bin eh nicht so ein Fan der Platten, erst live kann man die großartige Band genießen. Ein Wahnsinn, was die Mitglieder alles für Instrumente beherrschen und die tollen Songs entfalten erst bei einem Konzert ihre ganze Klasse. Ich hab mich gut unterhalten gefühlt und das begeisterungsfähige Publikum ließ die Band erst nach der dritten Zugabe von der Bühne.

*Freitag, 21.03.2014 – DELAIN - Hedon, Zwolle NL*

Special Kick-Off Show für das neue Album. Und wieder mal eine Reise ins orange Nachbarland. In Zwolle bin ich auch noch nie gewesen. Bis jetzt hat mich die Band live nie enttäuscht und auch an dem speziellen Abend gab es wieder fast nichts zu Bemängeln. Außer der etwas knappen Spielzeit vielleicht. Da die neue CD noch nicht erhältlich war, kannte ich die zahlreichen neuen Songs noch nicht, doch der erste Eindruck war durch die Bank gut, mittlerweile hat sich ja bestätigt, dass Delain auch mit dem neuen Album wieder alles richtig gemacht haben. Die beste Stimmung kam natürlich bei den bekannten Hits auf. Der Laden war gut gefüllt, die Stimmung wie immer gut. Alles perfekt!

*Donnerstag, 27.03.2014 – THE BIRTHDAY MASSACRE - Pulp Duisburg*

Endlich!! Jahrelang warte ich auf ein Konzert der kanadischen Truppe in unseren Gefilden. Jetzt war es soweit. Man glaubt es kaum, mitten in einem Duisburger Industriegebiet steht ein kleines Schlösschen (das Pulp). Von innen mittelalterlich gestaltet und im Konzertsaal fühlt man sich wie in einer großen Höhle. Kann ja nichts mehr schiefgehen. Und die Truppe um Frontfrau Chibi brettert einen Hit nach dem anderen. Die ganze Band ist permanent in Bewegung. Da scheint der Enthusiasmus noch richtig zu leben. Nach viel zu kurzen 80 Minuten fahre ich restlos begeistert nach Hause.
​


----------



## MetalFan (10 Apr. 2014)

Liegen auch schon wieder ein paar Wochen zurück...

*The Grey - Unter Wölfen*

Mischung aus Drama und Katastrophen-Survival-Film mit Liam Neeson als einzigen namenhaften Schauspieler in der Hauptrolle.
Eine Gruppe Mitarbeiter "für's Grobe" einer Ölbohrfirma stürzen über Alaska mit dem Flugzeug ab. 
Die Überlebenden müssen sich neben den winterlichen Umweltbedingungen auch mit einem Rudel angriffslustiger Wölfe auseinandersetzen...
Nur wenn man die teils arg unrealistischen und genretypischen Aspekte des Films ausblendet kann man über die (lange) Laufzeit des Films auf einem soliden Niveau unterhalten werden, auch wenn die Spannung nicht unbedingt elektrisierend ist.
Liam Neeson spielt wie man ihn kennt und hat keine Probleme den Film allein zu schultern. 
Gelungen sind die Landschaftsaufnahmen und die winterlichen Atmosphäre. Die Dreharbeiten waren teilweise sicher hart, da kalt.
Wenn man sich auf das Geschehen einlässt ein solider Film, aber bei weitem kein Meisterwerk.
*5-6/10*

*Bad Ass*

Actionfilm mit Danny "Machete" Trejo in der Hauptrolle.
Ein in die Jahre gekommener und teils vom Leben verarschter Vietnamveteran (Trejo) zeigt eines Tages in einem Linienbus Zivilcourage 
in dem er zwei Neonazis die Stirn bietet. Diese Aktion wird gefilmt und landet im Internet bzw. bei den Medien. 
Daraufhin wird er "Bad Ass" getauft und avanciert in seiner Stadt zum Star der in eine große Verschwörung hineingerät...
Man bekommt hier einen B-Movie geboten der zwischen (unfreiwillig) komischen und ernsten/harten Momenten hin und her schwankt (kein Vergleich zum konsequent gehaltenen Machete). Vieles fällt dem Protagonisten einfach zu - das spricht nicht wirklich für eine ausgefeilte Story.
Fans von Danny Trejo, die nicht etwas wie Machete erwarten, können sich den Film anschauen, 
alle anderen verpassen nichts wenn sie es nicht tun.
*4/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Apr. 2014)

*Trance​*
Simon(James MvAvoy) arbeitet als Security bei einen Auktionshaus in denen Bilder versteigert werden, eines Tages wird genau dieses Auktionshaus überfallen, Simon kann gerade noch so das Bild aus den Rahmen entfernen, bevor er von den Räubern niedergeschlagen wird und sein Bewustsein verliehrt. Als er wieder aufwacht sitzt er gefesselt am Stuhl und wird von den entführern gefoltert, er soll ihnen verraten wo das Bild versteckt ist, doch Simon erinnert sich nicht mehr. So wird er zu einer hypnotiseurin gebracht die mittels Trance (lat. transire hinübergehen, überschreiten) bezeichnet einen (wach-)schlafähnlichen oder einen höchst konzentrierten Bewusstseinszustand, bei dem eine Person sich intensiv mit einer Thematik beschäftigt.) versuchen soll seine Erinnerungen wieder in ihm hoch holen soll. Das klappt natürlich nicht ohne komplikationen...

Trance ist einer von diesen Filmen die man sich anschauen sollte wenn man nicht zu müde ist weil man doch genau mitbekommen muss was passiert damit man kein detail verpasst, so ist die Story zwar nicht so wirr wie bei Inception, aber man sollte trotzdem aufpassen das man nicht den faden verliert. Wer das einhält für den ist Trance ein genialer Film mit einen unerwarteten Story twist am Ende. *8.5/10*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Apr. 2014)

*Evil Dead​*
Ich hab den früheren Evil Dead nie gesehen, lag wohl glaube ich daran das ich nicht wusste was mich genau erwartet, ich hatte so ein wenig gehofft, dass er doch ein wenig gruselig ist. Aber Fehlanzeige, kein bischen nicht mal etwas erschrocken, nur Splatter und ne Menge Blut, naja dachte ich mir vielleicht schockt mich ja das wenigstens etwas, auch Fehlanzeige und eine Story die bekloppter nicht sein kann. Gibt viele die den Film mögen, ich fand ihn einfach nur langweilig und zum einschlafen vielleicht weil ich das alles schon zum X-Mal gesehen habe und es auch in dem Film nicht wirklich gut umgesetzt wurde. *4/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Apr. 2014)

*Getaway​*
Speed 2.0 mit Selena Gomez, so kann man den Film gut beschreiben, 1:30h wilde Verfolgungsjagden mit den Cops, ein unbekannter hat die Frau von Brent Magna entführt der Entführer spricht über das Auto Handy mit ihm, er muss verschiedene Aufgaben für ihn erfüllen, macht er das nicht stirbt seine Frau. Schnelle Kamera, wilde Auto Action eine zum Schluss doch recht blöde Story. *6/10 *​


----------



## Death Row (17 Apr. 2014)

*Escape Plan*

Arnie und Sly können's immer noch. Als alter Fan ist der Film natürlich ein Muss, kann aber auch verstehen, wenn der Film nicht sonderlich gut ankam. Das ist jetzt schon der dritte Versuch eines "Comebacks" von Arnie und der vierte Film "Sabotage" steuert auch auf schlechte Wertungen zu. Was aber bleibt ist massig Action und auch die Story ist jetzt nicht so dünn wie man behaupten könnte.

*7/10 Punkten*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Apr. 2014)

*The Amazing Spiderman 2 Rise of Electro​*
Nach Captain America der nächste richtig gute Marvel Streifen, alle die vorhaben Teil 2 zu sehen, sollte aber dringenst vorher Teil 1 sehen, weil der Film baut doch sehr auf Teil 1 auf, wer den ersten Teil gesehen hat wird viel Spaß mit den 2. haben. Sony und Marvel haben ein 3D auf die Leinwand gezaubert, das zumindest bis jetzt die Referenz an 3D Filmen ist. Selten so viel guten Spezial Effekte auf einmal gesehen, vorallem wenn Electro mitten in New York steht und erstmal die ganzen elektronischen Tafeln und LCD Screens aufsaugt um mehr Power zu bekommen(Infamous Second Son lässt grüßen) Ich verrate jetzt Extra nicht zu viel von der Story weil das würde jedem den Kinospaß verderben, sind ein paar unerwartete wendungen drin, wo ich nicht mit gerechnet habe, vorallem eine die ich bis jetzt noch nicht weiß ob das nötig war. Aber schaut euch den Film an dann wisst ihr wovon ich spreche. Soundtrack ist auch Hammer wie alle von Hans Zimmer. *9/10*​


----------



## Death Row (20 Apr. 2014)

*Carrie (2013)*

Als Chloe-Liebhaber ist der Film natürlich Pflicht. Chloe ist nicht nur megahübsch anzusehen, sowohl als Mauerblümchen, als Ballkönigin und..... - ja was da noch auf uns zukommt - sondern bringt ihre Rolle auch sehr glaubwürdig rüber. Ich war schwer angetan. Der Gore-Anteil ist zwar niedriger als erwartet, aber eine gewisse Gänsehaut war schon vorhanden. Judy Greer und Julianne Moore tun ihr übriges dazu bei.

*8/10 Punkten*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Apr. 2014)

*Hänsel und Gretel Hexenjäger​*
Das Märchen um Hänsel und Gretel nochmal neu aufgeleget, im Märchen ist nachdem sie erfolgreich fliehen konnten ja Schluss, der Film erzählt die Geschichte weiter, wie aus Hänsel und Gretel erfolgreiche Hexenjäger werden. Der Film trumpft mit einer schnellen Kamera und kämpfen sowie viel Witz und Humor. Das gestreite zwischen Hänsel und Gretel erinnert ein wenig an das gestreite von Prince of Persia, Jeremy Renner und Gemma Arterton machen dabei ihre Rolle echt gut und bringen das ganze glaubwürdig auf die Leinwand. Einzigstes mankel die Story ist nur mittel zum Zweck und hat dadurch nicht viel Tiefgang, darum ist der Film auch leider schon nach 1:30 Zuende. *8/10*​
*Dead Man Down​*
Die Story selbst ist super einfach: ein Vater will sich am Tod seiner Frau und Tochter rächen. Weiter muß man nicht darauf eingehen. Obwohl die Story recht einfach gehalten ist, sind einige Momente doch sehr schön miteinander verwoben und die Vorlage wäre sehr gut für einen guten Film.

Leider ist es dem Regisseur nicht gelungen einen glaubwürdigen Film daraus zu machen. Alles ist extrem pathetisch, die Monologe und Dialoge viel zu schwülstig. Hier wäre weniger deutlich mehr gewesen. Auch die im Film erörterte Frage ob Rache alleine glücklich macht, hätte man viel besser erörtern können. Hier ist alles überzeichnet, überladen und anstatt dem Zuschauer die Chance zu bieten, sich selbst zu solchen Fragen Gedanken machen zu können, folgt die Antwort stets sofort und so massiv, daß der Zuschauer regelrecht gezwungen wird, die Meinung des Regisseurs zu übernehmen.
Hinzu kommen noch die mittlerweile üblichen, völlig überzogenen Schießszenen, die eher an American catchen erinnern. Ich frage mich bei solchen Sachen immer, ob es nicht gereicht hätte, wenn der "Held" gegen 5 Gangster gekämpft hätte. Müssen es gleich 20 sein?

Der Film ist ansehbar, Collin Farrel mag ich sehr, aber ich kann hier leider keine Empfehlung aussprechen. Es ist weder ein Film, der zum Andenken anregt, noch ein reiner Ballerfilm. Irgendwie der Versuch zwischen beiden und leider beides nicht gelungen. Schade, das Drehbuch ist, wenn auch einfach, so doch spitze. Bild und Ton und auch die Effekte sehr gut, aber eine bessere Verfilmung wäre mir lieber gewesen.*6,5/10 *​


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Apr. 2014)

Drei Engel für Charlie

Mit Serien hat Rachael einfach kein Glück, obwohl Crisis und 666 wirklich gut sind. Hier versteht man aber warum sie kein Quotenrenner wurde. Die Fälle sind zu einfach gestrickt, die Engel heben innerhalb von wenigen Stunden ganze Drogenkartelle und Diktaturen aus, wofür die Polizei normalerweise Jahre braucht. Ziemlich unglaubwürdig das Ganze. Die Mädels sehen auch in den schwierigsten Situationen aus, als würden sie direkt aus einer Nivea-Werbung kommen. Es fehlen einfach die Ecken und Kanten, alles zu gelackt. Wobei die letzten Folgen etwas besser werden, vielleicht hätte das noch Potential gehabt, aber egal – nach 8 Folgen war Schluss

*Film 5/10*






Sweetwater

Klassischer Western, in dem eine überzeugende January Jones um ihr Hab und Gut kämpfen muss. Wenig Dialoge, Schießereien und eine gute Story sind die Zutaten, die für einen überraschend unterhaltsamen Filmabend garantieren. Vielleicht noch interessant für einige: JJ hat auch eine nette Nacktszene 

*Film 8/10*






Finsterworld

Seltsamer deutscher Episodenfilm, der keine wirkliche Handlung aufweist. Soll wohl eine Satire auf die deutsche Wohlstandsgesellschaft sein. Ich fand es eher mäßig unterhaltsam. Da der Streifen ungewöhnlich gute Kritiken eingeheimst hat, kann ich mich auch täuschen und ich habe den tieferen Sinn übersehen. Vielleicht erkennt ihn jemand anderes, ich komme nur auf 5 Punkte.

*Film 5/10*






Im Weissen Rössl

Die bekannte Operette wurde auf modern getrimmt. Mit Diana Amft hoffte man auch wohl, junges Publikum ins Kino zu locken. Wer auf Kitsch und Singerei verzichten kann, sollte wohl einen großen Bogen um den Film machen. Für die anderen präsentiert sich ein durchaus gutes Stück deutscher Unterhaltung. Die Songs wurden teilweise aufgepeppt und die Story bietet einige witzige Szenen. Die Schauspieler singen alle selber, was ihnen durchaus gut gelungen ist.

*Film 7/10*





Savaged

Low-Budget-Horror-Slasher, der angesichts des niedrigen Budgets nicht schlecht ist. Die Story ist total Banane, aber als Horrorfilm-Fan ist man ja so einiges an hanebüchenen Geschichten gewöhnt. Die Brutalität muss sich nicht verstecken, da bleibt einem teilweise das Brot im Halse stecken  Die unbekannten Darsteller sind okay und der Regisseur hat durchaus Talent für höhere Aufgaben. Unbedingt drauf achten, dass man die Uncut-Version erwischt, die FSK 18 ist geschnitten.

*Film 7/10*





Bros before Hos

Auf Deutsch soviel wie: Bruder vor Luder  . 2 Halbbrüder haben sich als Kinder geschworen, sich nie in eine Beziehung zu stürzen, nachdem die Ehe ihrer Eltern in die Brüche gegangen ist. Doch wie es so kommt, eines Tages läuft ihnen die hübsche Anna über den Weg (bei Sylvia Hoeks würde ich auch schwach werden, wie ja bekannt sein dürfte  ). Und schon geht der Konkurrenzkampf los…
Lustige niederländische Komödie von den New Kids-Machern, die ja auch hier bekannt sein dürften. Einige der New-Kids spielen ja auch mit. Es gibt viel zu lachen, die Geschichte wird nie langweilig und die Darsteller hatten alle bestimmt viel Spaß beim Drehen. Der Humor ist - typisch New-Kids - politisch unkorrekt und teilweise derb, sowas liebe ich ja

*Film 8.5/10
Sylvia 1000/1000*





*Samstag, 05.04.2014 – The Storm is Coming Festival, Koje Emsdetten*






Nettes kleines Festival bei uns im Örtchen, bei dem man immer ordentlich auf die Ohren gedrescht bekommt. Lauter Death – und Thrashmetalbands. Dieses Jahr war mit Fleshcrawl sogar eine in der Szene sehr bekannte Band dabei. Final Depravity waren meine Favoriten, sollten von Thrash-Fans unbedingt angetestet werden 

*Dienstag, 08.04.2014 – WITHIN TEMPTATION & DELAIN - Palladium Köln*





Lange musste man auf WT warten, die ganze Tour wurde ja schon um 2 Monate verschoben. Jetzt war es endlich soweit. Schon bei der Vorband Delain herrschte Riesenstimmung. Der Auftritt war okay, für mich leider zu kurz und ich stehe eh nicht auf diese Riesenhallen. Within Temptation fahren dann eine riesige Bühne und fette Show auf, die mittlerweile durchaus mit Nightwish konkurrieren kann. Das Hauptaugenmerk lag natürlich auf den neuen Songs, doch auch Klassiker wie „Ice Queen“ und „Mother Earth“ kamen zum Zuge. Ein kleiner Kritikpunkt: WT dürften doch inzwischen auch das Geld haben, einen oder zwei Gastsänger mit auf Tour zu nehmen. Die immer zahlreicheren Gastsänger auf den Alben werden einfach per Playback eingespielt, was doch etwas nervt.

*Samstag, 12.04.2014 – THRESHOLD – Hypothalamus, Rheine*





Man was habe ich mich auf das Konzert gefreut. Threshold haben wohl das beste Progalbum der letzten Jahre rausgebracht und dann spielen die im Nachbarort im Club meines Bekannten. Und ich wurde nicht enttäuscht. 2 unterhaltsame Stunden bieten die Engländer, spielen fast alle Songs von „March of Progress“ , der Club ist rappelvoll und die Stimmung großartig. Unvergesslicher Abend.

*Sonntag, 13.04.2014 – ILSE DELANGE – Fanmeet Metropool, Hengelo, NL*





Zur ungewöhnlichen Mittagszeit von 14 Uhr findet das Fanmeeting für Fanclubmitglieder im beschaulichen Metropool statt. Vor Ilses Auftritt gibt es ein paar Songs von Ruud… (Name entfallen, muss wohl ein bekannter Sänger in Holland sein). Dann stößt Ilse dazu und performt 2 Songs mit ihm, dann übernimmt Ruud die Moderation, die Gewinner des Gewinnspiels werden bekannt gegeben, Fans können Fragen stellen. Ich kann dem ganzen einigermaßen folgen, mein Niederländisch ist ja ganz okay.
Dann folgt das Konzert, bei dem Ilse dann auch einige selten gespielte Songs darbietet. Auch der ESC-Song wird mit ihrem Partner Waylon präsentiert. Nach dem Konzert folgt das eigentlich Highlight, jeder der will kann Fotos mit Ilse machen. Als ich dran bin, lasse ich mir die CD signieren, und die Fotos werden auch ganz nett. Ich war im 7ten Himmel, nicht ahnend was die Woche noch folgen würde…
So jetzt aber hopp hopp zum nächsten Konzert 

*Sonntag, 13.04.2014 – SCORPION CHILD & HORISONT & JACKSON FIREBIRD – Hypothalamus, Rheine *





Ilse noch nicht ganz verdaut, da geht es schon weiter, wieder in Rheine spielen 3 Bands aus der Retro-Rock-Welle auf. Alle Bands haben ihren Unterhaltungswert. Bei der letzten Band macht sich bei mir dann doch eine gewisse Müdigkeit breit. 3 Konzerte in 2 Tagen fordern ihren Tribut 

*Freitag, 18.04.2014 – ILSE DELANGE – Wilminktheater Enschede, NL *





Da schaut man Dienstags Abends nichts ahnend in sein Mailpostfach und dann das: Meet&Greet mit Ilse nach dem Konzert gewonnen. Da rückt das Konzert natürlich etwas in den Hintergrund. Da ich sie ja eh später von Angesicht zu Angesicht treffe, schaue ich mir den Auftritt von hinten auf der Treppe an, so habe ich wenigstens einen freien Blick auf die Bühne. Am Konzert gibt’s wie immer nix zumeckern. Alle Hits sind dabei und nach über 2 Stunden isses dann geschafft. Die Gewinner werden in den Backstage geführt. Da lassen es sich die VIPs mal echt gut gehen. Es gibt ein fettes Buffet, von dem wir uns auch bedienen können, da Ilse noch auf sich warten lässt. Als sie dann da ist, bin ich hin und weg. Sie ist wunderschön und auch so nett und auf dem Boden geblieben. Einfach der Hammer! Dann kommen die obligatorischen Fragen, Fotos und Unterschriften und nach einer halben Stunde ist alles vorbei. Ein unvergesslicher Abend.​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (27 Apr. 2014)

Danke für die Berichte dianelized14:thumbup:​
*Black Sails Serie Folge 1 und 2 auf Sky Go​*


Black Sails ist eine Serie um Piraten und deren Probleme, Captain Flint überfällt mit seiner Flotte ein Handelschiff dabei erbeutet er auch Logbücher des Captains. Allerdings fällt ihm schnell auf das eine Seite fehlt genau die Seite die ihm zu einem großen Schatz führt. Toll erzählte Piraten Serie die viele stärken von Game of Thrones mit sich trägt, sprich die Serie hat ihre stärken bei der Charakter entstehung und generell wird viel über Charaktere gesprochen. Aber es gibt auch brutale Szenen und ein paar Action Szenen, muss es ja auch irgendwie wenn Michel Bay seine Finger im Spiel hat.  Die ersten beiden Folgen haben mich sofort überzeugt, wer Game of Thrones oder Homeland mag wird mit dieser Serie auch sein Spaß haben.​


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Apr. 2014)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Evil Dead​*
> Ich hab den früheren Evil Dead nie gesehen, lag wohl glaube ich daran das ich nicht wusste was mich genau erwartet, ich hatte so ein wenig gehofft, dass er doch ein wenig gruselig ist. Aber Fehlanzeige, kein bischen nicht mal etwas erschrocken, nur Splatter und ne Menge Blut, ...​



Das war aber beim alten auch schon so, wirkliche Spannung gabs da auch nicht, ist halt eher eine Splatter-Komödie  nur halt besser gemacht als die neue Version






*Making Of* - ist mir doch mal wieder aufgefallen, was Delta für eine traumhafte Schönheit ist. BITTE BITTE DELTA!!! Komm doch einmal nach Europa, kann doch nicht so schwer sein 
​


----------



## MetalFan (1 Mai 2014)

*Die Tribute von Panem - The Hunger Games*

Auftakt der Panem-Tilogie die Hauptdarstellerin Jennifer Lawrence zum Durchbruch in Hollywood verholfen hat.
Ich würde das Ganze als eine Art "Running Man 2.0 Extra Long" bezeichnen (gilt für alle positiven wie negativen Aspekte)!
Insgesamt wurde ich gut unterhalten, allerdings sind mir zwei negative Aspekte im Gedächtnis geblieben.
Zum einen erfährt man, trotz einer Laufzeit von fast 2 1/2 Stunden, sehr wenig über die Vorgeschichte und das Wenige was man erfährt ist darüber hinaus auch recht unprominent platziert und zum anderen empfand ich die charakterliche Wandlung von Haymitch Abernathy (Woody Harrelson) in der kürze der Zeit eher unglaubwürdig. Vom Trinker mit null Bock zu einem Top Mentor innerhalb eines Fingerschnippens.
Die Schauspieler machen ihre Sache allesamt gut (am besten hat mir Stanley Tucci als Caesar Flickerman gefallen). 
Gleiches gilt an sich auch für die technische Umsetzung.
*7/10*

*Die Tribute von Panem - Catching Fire*

Fortsetzung der Panem-Trilogie und auch hier gilt "Running Man 2.0 Extra Long".
Im ersten Teil konnte man den Mangel an Backgroundinformationen und Gesellschaftskritik noch verschmerzen. 
m zweiten Teil versäumt man es jedoch erneut, trotz einer Laufzeit von wieder fast 2 1/2 Stunden, diese Aspekte ausreichend Aufzugreifen. 
Über das was in dem Jahr zwischen den 74. & 75. Hunger Games geschehen ist erfährt man so gut wie nichts. Stattdessen fokussiert man sich wieder nahezu vollkommen auf den Überlebenskampf in der Arena. Dieser Umstand versaut dem Film eine bessere Wertung.
Für die Schauspieler etc. gilt das Gleiche wie für Teil eins. Der mittlerweile verstorbene Philip Seymour Hoffman stellte jedoch mit seinem hintergründigen Spiel in der Rolle des Plutarch Heavensbee eine Bereicherung dar.
*7/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 9,5/10)
Das Finale der Trilogie werde ich mir auf jeden Fall auch anschauen...

*The Mechanic (2011)*

2011er Remake eines Charles Bronson-Fims aus dem Jahr 1972 mit Jason Statham und Ben Foster in den Hauptrollen.
Ein solider Action-Film mit relativ prominenter Besetzung, der dem Genre keine neuen Facetten hinzufügt. Auch wenn man das Original (noch) nicht gesehen hat, hat man ständig das Gefühl das Gezeigte schon mal gesehen zu haben.
*5/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Mai 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Die Tribute von Panem - The Hunger Games*
> 
> Auftakt der Panem-Tilogie die Hauptdarstellerin Jennifer Lawrence zum Durchbruch in Hollywood verholfen hat.
> Ich würde das Ganze als eine Art "Running Man 2.0 Extra Long" bezeichnen (gilt für alle positiven wie negativen Aspekte)!
> ...




Ich habe mir alle 3 Bücher auch angehört du hast recht 5h im vergleich zu 40h ist natürlich alles sehr knapp erzählt, trotzdem finde ich die Tribute von Panem eines der besten Buch Umsetzungen in das Format Film. *Spoiler* in den Büchern findet Katniss in Teil 2, kurz bevor es in die Hunger Games geht noch 2 Personen die gehört haben das Distrik 13, der ja gar nicht existieren soll, sicher sein sollen und wollen dorthin fliehen. Katniss, sich aber nicht dazu überreden kann mit zu kommen, wegen Familie und so. Das lustige an der ganzen sache ist das der dritte Teil der Trilogie fast komplett in Distrik 13 spielt. Wie die Filme macher dieses kleine Deteil rausschneiden mussten hab ich bis heute nicht verstanden.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Mai 2014)

*Fack Ju Göthe​*
Ich bin ja ein riesen Fan von deutschen Filmen(Ironie), aber der Streifen hat mich von der ersten Sekunde an voll und ganz überzeugt, tolle Schauspieler, extrem lustig, eine Story die zwar sehr vorhersehbar ist, aber darum geht es in den Film ja auch gar nicht, die Story ist nur Mittel zum Zweck. Für mich ganz klar die Kömodie des Jahres, da wird es bestimmt nicht viele Filme geben, die den Film toppen könnten. *10/10*


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Mai 2014)

Da muss ich dir Recht geben Funky. Aber würde maximal *9/10* Punkten geben.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Mai 2014)

9/10, 10/10 geht beides in Ordnung


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Mai 2014)

*Blau ist eine warme Farbe - La vie d'Adèle​*Selten habe ich einen dreistündigen Film gesehen und am Ende gedacht, schade, dass er schon zu Ende ist. Bei diesem Film war es genau so. Die Authentizität der beiden Hauptdarstellerinnen ist unglaublich. Man ist mittendrin in dieser so wunderbar erzählten Geschichte. Es ist französisches Kino vom feinsten. Das Thema gleichgeschlechtliche Liebe ist in vielen Ländern ja ein tabu Thema, doch der Film bringt es mit einer leichtigkeit rüber die ich bis jetzt so noch nicht gesehen habe, mit vielen Sex Szenen wo die Kamera dann auch voll drauf hält und das 5-10 min lang. Mit vielen Szenen der unsicherheit, frust und zum teil Drama Szenen wo ich schon schlucken musste. *9/10*​
@dianelized: wenn du den Film noch nicht kennst unbedingt ansehen da bekommst du noch mehr Nackt Szenen von Léa Seydoux


----------



## Death Row (11 Mai 2014)

*Pretty Little Liars, Folge 1 & 2*

Neulich bei Super RTL gesehen und positiv überrascht gewesen. Geschickt verbindet man hier Teenies mit Drama und Psychospielchen und überraschenden Wendungen. Da werde ich wohl doch dran bleiben.

Und meine Güte, was sind da für Schatzis bei: Ashley Benson war mir sowieso klar, aber Lucy Hale.....woah!

*8/10 Punkten*


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Mai 2014)

Relegation: Bielefeld - Darmstadt 2:4 (Darmstadt steigt auf)

Unfassbares Spiel, wer es nicht gesehen hat, hat echt was verpasst. Spannung, Dramatik, alles drin, sowas schafft nicht mal Hollywood


----------



## MetalFan (23 Mai 2014)

Der letzte Filmabend liegt schon ein paar Wochen zurück, daher versuche ich mich so gut wie möglich zu erinnern... 

*Die vierte Macht*

Deutscher Politthriller aus dem Jahr 2012 mit Moritz Bleibtreu in einer Hauptrolle.
Die Russlandthematik des Films (wurde durch den Mord an der Journalistin Anna Politkowskaja) "inspiriert", hat durch das aktuelle Weltgeschehen nicht an Aktualität eingebüßt. Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Kurz zur Story: Ein deutscher Boulevardjournalist (Bleibtreu) fängt bei der Zeitung, bei der auch sein Vater als Investigativjournalist tätig war, 
an zu arbeiten und gerät in der folgenden Zeit unfreiwillig in einen politischen Komplott...
Die Story entwickelt sich eher langsam, aber im Verlauf des Films greifen die Macher ein bedeutendes Thema nach dem andern auf (hemmungsloses Nachtleben in Moskau, Einschränkung der Meinungsfreiheit, politisch motivierte Morde, Gleichschaltung der Medien, Zustände in russischen Gefängnissen, Tschetschenienkonflikt). 
Aufgrund dieser thematischen Dichte kann vieles nur angerissen werden. Vielleicht wäre weniger etwas mehr gewesen.
Alles in Allem kein schlechter aber auch kein überragender Film mit einer Prise Action.
*6-7/10*

*21 Jump Street*

Parodie der gleichnamigen Actionserie aus den 1980er Jahren mit Channing Tatum und Jonah Hill in den Hauptrollen.
Da ich von der Serie nichts gesehen habe, kann ich nicht wirklich sagen ob die Parodie gelungen ist oder nicht. 
Anhand der vielen (gelungenen) parodistischen Szenen würde ich aber vermuten das die Serie gut durch den Kakao gezogen wird.
Blendet man diesen Aspekt jedoch aus, ist es nur noch eine mehr oder weniger witzige, skurrile wie nervige 0815-(Tennie)-Cop-Buddy-Komödie. Dementsprechend ist der Film nicht für jedes Publikum geeignet (mein Vater hat sich nach wenigen Minuten aus dem Zimmer verabschiedet).
Der Auftritt von Johnny Depp (ein Star der Serie) ist allerdings großes Kino. 
*7/10* (mit Berücksichtigung des Parodiegedankens)
*2/10* (ohne Berücksichtigung des Parodiegedankens)​


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Mai 2014)

Disconnect

In letzter Zeit fast nur Schrott gesehen, und dann kommt dieser Film wie ein Dampfhammer! Was für ein Streifen, bin noch total fertig. Absolutes Meisterwerk über die menschlichen Dramen, die das Internet als Stolperfallen bieten kann. Der Episodenfilm wartet mit einem tollen Drehbuch, super Schauspielern und einem Ende auf, das keinen kalt lässt. Nicht weniger als 

*10 von 10 Punkten*

Gucken!! Sowas kommt nur alle paar Jahre mal raus!
​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Mai 2014)

*Godzilla (2014)​*
Meine Erwartungen waren nicht sehr hoch bei dem Film, ich fand halt den Trailer ziemlich geil, vorallem wo sie den Halo Sprung aus dem Flugzeug machen in ein Feindlichen Gebiet, super gänshaut Feeling. 



Also habe ich mir ein Ticket bestellt und den Film im Kino geschaut in 3D. der Film beginnt extrem beklemment und klaustrophobisch, mit einem in den ersten 45Min genialen Bryan Cranston(Bracking Bad, Malcom Mittendrin). Der seine Rolle mal wieder super glaubwürdig rüberbringt, ich mag ihn. Man merkt den Film an das er von Gareth Edwards gedreht wurde in seinem ersten Film Monsters, hatte man auch eine ganze weile das Monster nicht gesehen, der Film lebt von seiner Spannung und das macht er in Godzilla auch richtig gut nur diesmal ist es kein Indie Film sondern ein Film mit einem Budget von 180 Millionen. Das sieht man den Film auch jede Sekunde an. *9/10*​
*X-Men Days of the Future Past​*
Als ich den Cast bei Imdb gelesen habe dachte ich nur OMG, das sind doch zu viele gute Schauspieler, das kann doch nichts werden aber Bryan Singer hat es geschafft, jeden Schauspieler seine verdiente Zeit in dem Film zu spendieren und die harmonieren alle so gut miteinander, das ich sage, das hier ist der beste X-Men Film aus dem Genre. Dabei gibt es nicht eine Kampfszene die übertrieben wirkt, nicht ein X-Men der zu mächtig wirkt alle haben ihre Schwachstellen, was den Angriff der Sentienls sehr gut verdeutlicht, mit einem genialen Peter Dinklage(Game of Thrones, Tyrion Lannister). Jeder der die Wolverine Filme mag wird diesen Film auch mögen ganz großen Wolverine Kino und wieder einemal eine Jennifer Lawrence die zur zeit einfach die beste weibliche Schauspielerin ist, nach ihr kommt lange Zeit nichts. Allerdings fand ich die letzte Szene ein bischen verwirrend darum nur *9/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Mai 2014)

*Edge of Tomorrow [3D]​*
Hat mit dem Buch leider nicht mehr viel zu tun, wie zu erwarten war, aber es ist ein richtig guter Film. Unerwartet viel Humor und erst recht spät wird in dem Film Spannung aufgebaut.*8.5/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (31 Mai 2014)

*Snow White and the Huntsman*

Moderne Interpretation des Märchens "Schneewittchen und die 7 Zwerge" mit 
Kristen Stewart, Charlize Theron und Chris Hemsworth in den Hauptrollen.
Da (Kinder)Märchen oftmals ziemlich düster und brutal sind, schlägt auch dieser Film eine solche Richtung an und 
eignet sich daher für "ältere" Kinder. Allerdings gelang es der Story nicht wirklich den Funken überspringen zu lassen. 
Sie wirkte insgesamt sehr Stückhaft und man hatte hin und wieder das Gefühl das Gezeigt schon einmal gesehen zu haben. 
Auch die Leistung der (Haupt)Darsteller war eher durchwachsen. 
Auf technisch bzw. optischer Ebene kann der Film allerdings überzeugen (2D-Version).
Alles in Allem ein durchschnittlicher Film den man nicht unbedingt gesehen haben muss.
*4-5/10*

*Men in Black 3*

Dritter Teil der Men in Black-Reihe mit Will Smith, Tommy Lee Jones und Josh Brolin in den Hauptrollen.
Die nicht gerade von Tiefgang und Kreativität strotzende Story dient Hauptsächlich als Aufhänger für ein Effekt- und Gagfeuerwerk. Die Effekte wissen zu überzeugen (2D-Version) in Sachen Gags hätte ich allerdings etwas mehr erwartet. 
Irgendwie hat mir etwas in Richtung sprechender Mops gefehlt. 
Der dritte Teil stellt in meinen Augen weder einen positiven noch negativen Ausreißer zu seinen Vorgängern dar und 
ist wie seine Vorgänger kein großes Blockbuster-Kino.
Denen den die ersten Beiden Teile gefallen haben und die Will Smith gern in Comedy-Form sehen sei der Film empfohlen.
*6/10*​


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Juni 2014)

*X-Men Days of the Future Past*

Ich weiß nicht ob man den Vorgänger gesehen haben muss, um den Film richtig zu verstehen, denn ich hab ihn nicht gesehen und der Film kam mir nicht ganz schlüssig und unausgegoren vor.Deswegen:*5/10*​

*Achtung Spoiler*: 
Ein Professor der seine Kräfte verloren hat und lieber säuft als sich den Mutanten zu widmen. Eine Mystique auf persönlichem Rachefeldzug die sich trotz Mordversuch später Magneto anschließt. Wolverine der ertrinkt aber dann doch noch lebt. Magneto wickelt Stahl um die Sentinels und plötzlich kann er sie komplett steuern und sogar ein ganzes Stadion zum fliegen bringen, obwohl alle anderen ihre Kräfte noch nicht richtig kennen und entwickelt haben. Und das Ende ist ja echt mal das Letzte, obwohl man hier eine prima Brücke zum Ersten Film schlagen hätte können. Und der Film spielt lange vor den ersten drei und die Regierung weiß schon von den Mutanten obwohl ich der Meinung war, dass in den ersten Filmen die Mutanten etwas ganz Unbekanntes waren. Und dieses Zukunfts/Zeitreise-Ding kam mir auch etwas an den Haaren beigezogen vor.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Juni 2014)

Ich würde sagen du guckst dir den ersten Teil von den neuen an bevor du den 2. guckst. Dann bekommst du deine Antworten.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Juni 2014)

*Let Me In​*
Chloë Grace Moretz in einem Vampire Film, den ich so nicht erwartet habe, ein extrem düsterer und ruhiger Streifen mit wenig Aufwand, aber doch immer so viel das es reicht am Ball zu bleiben. Abby (Chloë Grace Moretz) zieht in eine neue Siedlung und macht dort Bekanntschaft mit Owen (Kodi Smit-McPhee), der doch eher extrem schüchterne Junge wird in der Schule ständig verprügelt und macht generell eine schwere Zeit durch. Bis sich Abby und Owen eines Tages auf den Spielplatz hinter dem Haus treffen, das verändert sein Leben komplett. 

Toller Streifen mit einer großartigen Chloë Grace Moretz, die ihre Rolle echt gut rüber bringt. Das einzigste Problem, das der Film hat er möchte ein Horror Film sein und kann sich manchmal nicht entscheiden, zwischen Drama und Horror darum nur *8/10 *


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Juni 2014)

*RoboCop (2013)​*
Die Welt brauch ein Roboter mit Gefühle, so hallt es durch den Raum des Nachrichtensprechers, weil Roboter ja zu herzlos sind und sogar Kinder erschießen würden. Also sucht man eine bestimme Person für dieses Projekt. Zum Glück hatte Detectiv Alex Murphy gerade einen derben Unfall und von ihm ist nur noch Körper und Gesicht übrig. Sofort werden Maßnahmen eingeleitet das Projekt Robocop zu starten. Story Technisch wird der Ball ganz Flach gehalten ein Böses Unternehmen das besiegt werden muss. Von Bild und Ton ist der Streifen voll OK die Schauspieler machen ihr Ding vor allem Gary Oldman hat mir richtig gut gefallen. Das perfekte Popcorn Kino für den Samstag Abend. *7,5/10*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Juni 2014)

*Wilkommen bei den Rileys​*
Pretty Women als Road Movie, so könnte man den Film bezeichnen, toller Film mit Kristen Stewart, in der ein Vater, Doug dem seine Tochter gestorben ist auf einer Geschäftsreise befindet und dort Allision in einer Erotik Bar findet. Allision hat durch ihre Prostitution immer mal wieder ärger mit Kunden. Doug sieht in Allison seine verstorben Tochter und hilft ihr dabei wieder auf die Beine zu kommen und nicht auf die schiefe Bahn zu geraten. Wer schon mal ein von den B-Movies von Kristen Stewart gesehen hat weiß ungefähr wie der Film aufgebaut ist alles sehr düster gehalten mit ein wenig Road Movie und Country Touch. mir hat der Film gefallen.* 8/10*


----------



## MetalFan (12 Juni 2014)

*Battleship*

Actionlastiger Realfilm zum Spiel "Schiffe versenken" mit einigen bekannten Namen auf der Besetzungsliste.
(Taylor Kitsch, Alexander Skarsgård, Brooklyn Decker, Liam Neeson, Rihanna)
Alle Fans der Transformers-Filme, die auch mit noch weniger Story und Realismus klarkommen, sollten mit dem Film etwas anfangen können. 
Die Effekte sind ähnlich gelagert und gelungen. 
Darüber hinaus gibt es auch einen weiblichen Eyecatcher in Person von Brooklyn und sie macht ihre Sache gut.  
(Dafür gibt's schon mal einen Extrapunkt.)
Witzig fand ich wie der Charakter des zugrundeliegenden Spiels in den Film eingebunden wurde.
Nun zu den negativen Aspekten des Films. Es hätte mehr daraus werden können. Man beschränkt sich jedoch auf klischeehafte Figuren und den Außerirdischen wird nicht wirklich eine zentrale Rolle eingeräumt. Spätestens als auf ein ehemaliges mächtiges Schlachtschiff, das jedoch seit Jahrzehnten ein Museum und rein zufällig betankt und mit scharfer Munition ausgestattet ist, zurückgegriffen wird, wird es doch lächerlich. 
Die Besetzung von Rihanna verbuche ich mal als Marketingidee um mehr Zuschauerinteresse generieren zu können.
Alles in Allem kurzweiliges Popcorn-Kino ohne großen Belang.
*5/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Juni 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Battleship*
> Spätestens als auf ein ehemaliges mächtiges Schlachtschiff, das jedoch seit Jahrzehnten ein Museum und rein zufällig betankt und mit scharfer Munition ausgestattet ist, zurückgegriffen wird, wird es doch lächerlich. ​



Die machen das Schiff doch wieder Flott, gut ist zwar ein wenig unrealistisch das sie es in so kurzer Zeit wieder flott machen, aber gut. Ich war bei den Film im Kino und im Kino fanden die Szene alle die beste vom Film. 

*Runaway Girl​*
Luli(Chloë Grace Moretz) hat von ihren besoffenen Eltern die schnauze voll und verlässt kurz um ihr Heim. Auf ihren Weg nach Las Vegas, trifft sie den Cowboy Eddie, Luli ist nicht so begeistert von ihm und schnell stellt sich heraus das Eddie ein wenig gestört ist.

Langweiler Road Trip Film, was nicht am Cast liegt sondern an dem echt öde geschriebenen Drehbuch. *5/10*​


----------



## Death Row (15 Juni 2014)

*App*

Beklemmender Sci-Fi-Thriller über eine App, die sich überall einnisten kann und mörderische Spiele treibt. Hannah Hoekstra ist mir besonders in Erinnerung geblieben (hach.....).

*8/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (19 Juni 2014)

*The Guard - Ein Ire sieht schwarz*

Britische Krimi-Komödie aus dem Jahr 2011 mit Don Cheadle als bekanntesten Namen auf der Besetzungsliste.
Der Film bietet jede Menge (britischen) schwarzen Humor, politische Unkorrektheiten und schräge Typen, sowie Dialoge.
Auch wenn die Story nichts bahnbrechend Neues bietet und teilweise auch schläfrig ist kann man, vorausgesetzt man ist in der Lage 
sich für diese Art von Filmen zu begeistern (!), recht gut unterhalten werden.
Ich persönlich habe allerdings, nach den zum Teil überragenden Kritiken, etwas mehr erwartet und es zündet auch nicht jeder Gag.
*6-7/10*

*Stolen*

Mischung aus Heist- und Actionthriller u. a. mit Nicolas Cage in einer Haupt- und Malin Akerman in einer Nebenrolle. 
Dieser Film stammt aus der, durch Geldprobleme bedingten Schaffensphase von Nicolas Cage.
Es ist ein durch und durch durchschnittlicher und geradlinig erzählter Film, der neben einigen unrealistischen Dingen nichts Neues zu bieten hat. Nur der namenhafte Protagonist wertet den Film auf und Cage gibt auch Alles.
Für einen kurzweiligen Filmabend reicht es aus. Den Film muss man nicht unbedingt gesehen haben, es sei denn man ist ein Nicolas Cage-Fan.
*4/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Juni 2014)

*Sherlock Staffel 1-3​*
Die Ausgangsbedingungen von „Sherlock“ sind damit also die gleichen wie in der literarischen Vorlage von Sir Arthur Conan Doyle, bis auf der Tatsache das Sherlock in der Modernen Zeit spielt: Der Militärarzt Dr. John Watson (Martin Freeman, Der Hobbit) kehrt von einem Einsatz in Afghanistan nach London zurück, wo er über einen gemeinsamen Freund die Bekanntschaft des mysteriösen Sherlock Holmes (Benedict Cumberbatch) macht.

Beide sind auf der Suche nach bezahlbarem Wohnraum - und beschließen deshalb, sich gemeinsam eine Wohnung in der Baker Street 221b zu teilen. Was Dr. Watson nicht ahnt: Dass er schon bald in die gefährlichen Abenteuer von Holmes verstrickt wird. Dieser offeriert nämlich unter anderem der Polizei seine Dienste als „beratender Detektiv“. Und so gehören auch für Dr. Watson bald schon Mord und Totschlag zum normalen Alltag...

Genial erzählte Serie die auf einer Seite ein genial verstörten Sherlock zeigt, den Benedict Cumberbatch so glaubwürdig spielt, auf der anderen Seite ein Dr. Watson der eigentlich nur versucht sein Leben wieder auf die Reihe zu bekommen, wird aber ständig von Sherlock dadurch gestört, was ihm auf der einen Seite ärgert, er es aber auch nicht abschlagen kann nicht mehr mit Sherlock zu arbeiten. Dadurch enstehen super Witzige Dialoge zwischen den beiden. Jede Staffel hat 3 Folgen jede Folge geht 1:30h, es ist fast wie ein Blockbuster Film aufgebaut, die Serie könnte locker mit heutigen Kinofilmen mithalten. *10/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Juni 2014)

The Philosophers

Eine durchaus interessante Idee: Die Schüler eines Philosophie-Kurses werden mit einem Ende-Der-Welt-Szenario in einer virtuellen Realität konfrontiert, und sollen lernen, wie man sich in so einer Ausnahmesituation verhält. Was sich spektakulär anhört, wird mit jedem weiteren Szenario langweiliger. Die Darsteller wirken unmotiviert, aus der Idee wäre sicherlich mehr zu machen… Schade

*Film 4/10*






Austenland

Mittelmäßige Komödie mit einer hinreißenden Keri Russell. Sie reist als riesiger Jane-Austen-Fan nach England, um sich auf die Spuren der Schriftstellerin zu begeben. Wenn Amis sich mit GB-Themen auseinandersetzen endet alles in Kitsch und Albernheiten, bei denen sich wahre Jane-Austen-Freaks im Grabe umdrehen. Besonders nervig ist Jennifer Coolidge in einer total überdrehten Rolle. Keri ist noch das Beste am Film

*Film 5/10*






Overspel

Dem Überraschungserfolg in den Niederlanden wurde zum Glück eine 2te Staffel spendiert, die sich nicht hinter der ersten verstecken muss. Spannung zum Nägel kauen, tolle Darsteller und ein raffiniertes Drehbuch halten den Zuschauer bei der Stange. Sylvia Hoeks hat nicht ganz so viele Szenen, in denen sie schauspielerisch gefordert ist, toll aussehen kann sie ja auch so  Absolut empfehlenswert, die dritte Staffel wird schon gedreht

*Film 9.5/10*






Blau ist eine warme Farbe

Von allen Seiten gelobt und vielfach ausgezeichnet, habe ich es auch vor der WM noch geschafft, mir das 3-Stunden-Werk zu Gemüte zu führen. Dominiert wird der Film von den grandiosen Darstellerinnen, berüchtigt sind ja schon die schier endlosen Sex-Szenen zwischen den beiden. Die Story ist interessant und der Film ist zu keiner Zeit langweilig. Dennoch gibt es noch einen kleinen Kritikpunkt: Etliche interessante Ansätze der Story werden nicht weiter ausgeführt, z.B. wie die Umwelt auf die lesbische Liebe der beiden reagiert. Am Anfang wird Adele noch damit konfrontiert, doch wie das ausgeht, erfährt man nicht.

*Film 8/10*






Ein Sommer auf dem Lande

Wieder einer in der Filmografie von Isabelle Carre. Für Fans von Isabelle eher enttäuschend, da sie nur 2 Szenen im Film hat. Dennoch ein richtiges Kleinod des französischen Films über Freundschaft und Freiheit mit tollen Darstellern und einer guten Story. Wie immer nicht Massentauglich, da die Geschichte ein eher mäßiges Tempo aufweist und mal wieder eher fürs ARTE-Publikum geeignet ist  

*Film 8/10*



*Konzerte:*






*07.05.2014 - MUSTASCH - Bielefeld, Forum*

Beim Besuch der rockigen Schweden kann man nix verkehrt machen. Immer Riesenstimmung, jeder Song ein Hit und Frontmann Ralf sorgt immer für gute Laune mit seinen Versuchen Deutsch zu sprechen. Wenn die mal in der Nähe sind, auf jeden Fall anschauen, (leider) immer noch ein Geheimtipp.







*31.05.2014 - FortaRock - Nijmegen, NL, Goffertpark*

Die Open-Air-Saison ist eröffnet, mit dem geselligen Festival in den Niederlanden war ich schon fast durch, letztes Jahr war das so überfüllt, was wohl vor allem am Headliner Rammstein lag. Trotzdem habe ich dem Konzert noch mal eine Chance gegeben und alles richtig gemacht. Alles war wesentlich entspannter auf dem Gelände, Wetter war perfekt, was will man mehr:

*Ghost* – totaler Müll, nach 2 Songs schnell wieder raus aus dem Zelt.
*Behemoth* – Highlight des Tages, absolut geiler Black Metal mit viel Atmosphäre und viel Druck
*Carcass* – nach dem grandiosen Comeback letztes Jahr immer eine Bank, guter Auftritt der englischen Deather
*Anthrax* – die Überraschung des Tages. Hatte ich schon fast abgeschrieben, aber haben richtig Stimmung gemacht. Top
*Iron Maiden* – Super Setlist, Bruce in Hochform, leider war der Sound nicht ganz optimal.







*18.06.2014 - Hawerkamp Festival - Münster, Sputnikhalle*

Einmal im Jahr ist in Münster „Erhaltet den Hawerkamp“. Die ziemlich abgefuckte Mischung aus Discos, Proberäumen und Konzerthallen sollte schon diverse Mal abgerissen werden, doch das Gelände steht noch immer und hat auch immer noch seinen Charme. Beim diesjährigem Festival spielten die lokalen Heroen „Black Space Riders“ auf und sollten mich vom Hocker hauen. Auf Platte schon sehr gut, waren sie live noch eine Ecke besser. Mitreißend und mit viel Euphorie brachten die Münsteraner den Club zum Kochen. Toll, kann man nur empfehlen.







*21.06.2014 - Tuckerville Festival - Enschede, De Grolsch Veste (Stadion)*

Statt Fussball-WM halt mal wieder nach Holland Ilse gucken  Der absolute Überraschungserfolg der Common Linnets beim ESC wurde mit dem einmaligen Konzert würdig gefeiert. Zum ersten Mal fand im gemütlichen Stadion von Twente Enschede ein Konzert statt. Ganze 3 ½ Stunden (!!!) spielten die Common Linnets, Ilse selber, Waylon, und noch ein paar andere niederländische Künstler ein abwechslungsreiches Programm. Die Stimmung war riesig, das Wetter spielte mit und Ilse sah mal wieder grandios aus. Wie immer in Holland wurde man verwöhnt mit einem super Sound, schönem Bühnenaufbau und perfekter Organisation. Da können wir uns echt manches von abschauen. Mal wieder ein Abend, den man so schnell nicht vergessen kann. Ich denke mal, dass das Konzert bald auf BD und DVD erscheint, da alles mitgefilmt wurde.


​


----------



## Toolman (24 Juni 2014)

*The Last Ship* - Pilotfolge

Der Plot klang recht vielversprechend - wenn auch mal wieder das typische Endzeitszenario durchgekaut wird. Aber wenn der werte Herr Bay seine Finger mit drin hat ist Action vorprogrammiert  Vom Ansatz her war die Pilotfolge recht gut. Was mir aber etwas missfiel war die Tatsache, dass einfach zuviel passiert ist in knapp 40 Minuten. Das hätte man auch locker in 3-4 Folgen packen können. Die Schnitte waren teilweise doch sehr hart, ich hatte das Gefühl es fehlt zwischendurch ne halbe Stunde.

Aber ich bleibe dran. Wenn es in dem Tempo weitergeht passiert sicher noch einiges  Der Cliffhanger am Ende der Folge nötigt einen wie immer zum weitergucken, genauso wie Rhona


----------



## zool (24 Juni 2014)

24 Season 9 - klasse wie eh und je!!! Jack is back y'all )


----------



## MetalFan (26 Juni 2014)

*Jeff, der noch zu Hause lebt*

(Indie-)Tragikkomödie mit Aspekten eines Selbstfindungsroadmovies. 
In den Hauptrollen Jason Segel, Ed Helms, Susan Sarandon und Judy Greer.
Kurz gesagt, der Film geht der Frage "Was ist die Bestimmung jedes Einzelnen?" nach.
Ein sich gemächlich entwickelnder Film bei dem lange Zeit nicht klar ist worum es geht und was das Ziel sein soll. 
Wer Brachialcomedygags erwartet wird vollkommen enttäuscht. Die Komik entsteht meist aus der Skurrilität der Typen und Ergebnisse. 
Dies kann man entweder als dämlich oder witzig empfinden. Der sympathische Cast macht seine Sache gut, auch wenn sich einige Längen und Nervereien eingeschlichen haben. Insgesamt hätte dem Film etwas mehr Pep gutgetan.
So ist es ein weiterer Film den man gesehen haben kann, aber nicht muss.
*4-5/10*

*Abraham Lincoln: Vampirjäger*

Mix aus Action, Horror und Biopic mit einer imao sehr unbekannten Besetzung.
Der 16. Präsident der USA als Vampirjäger und Vampire als Grund für Sklaverei und Bürgerkrieg stellt eine groteske Storyidee dar.
Wenn man sich darauf einlassen kann ohne einen 100%igen Trash-Film zu erwarten (die Storyidee wird relativ bierernst und humorlos durchgezogen), bekommt man einen Film der zugleich erfrischend wie "altbacken" ist und mit tollen Effekten aufwartet. 
Wie die Effekte in 3D wirken kann ich nicht sagen, in 2D sahen sie auf jeden fall sehr gut aus, wenn gleich der häufige Einsatz von auf 3D ausgerichteten Effekten in 2D mit der Zeit "nervt". 
Von den Schauspielern wird keine Meisterleistung im Gedächtnis bleiben, was zum Teil sicher auch an ihrer Unbekanntheit liegen mag.
Eine Stärkere Besetzung und mehr Sorgfalt in Sachen Story und Inszenierung hätten aud dem Film noch mehr machen können.
*5-6/10*
(Toolman - 5/10)

*Dark Shadows*

Horrorkomödie auf Basis einer TV-Serie der 1960/70er Jahre mit Starbesetzung (u. a. Johnny Depp, Michelle Pfeiffer, Eva Green, Helena Bonham Carter, Chloë Grace Moretz) unter der Regie von Tim Burton. 
Kurz zur Story: Eine Hexe rächt sich an ihrem sie verschmähenden Leibhaber u. a. damt das sie ihn zum Vampir macht und dafür sorgt das er fast 200 Jahre in einem Sarg unter der Erde verbringen muss. Durch Zufall wird er befreit und sieht sich nunmehr einer neuen Zeit, den verbliebenen Nachfahren seiner einst mächtigen Familie und seiner alten Feindin gegenüber.
Die positiven Aspekte des Films stellen die guten Leistungen der Darsteller (Eva Green & Bella Heathcote sind die Eyecatcher des Films), die guten Effekte, sowie die gelungene Seventies-Atmosphäre samt coolen Soundtrack (inkl. Cameo von Alice Cooper) dar. 
Leider kann imao die Story damit nicht ganz mithalten. Mir ist sie zu ereignislos und wenig packend. 
Wobei das auch an der Seifenoper-Grundlage liegen kann.
Insgesamt ist es ein Film den ich hauptsächlich Cineasten, die sich auch etwas jenseits des Mainstreams anschauen, empfehle.
*6/10*
(MarkyMark - 10/10)
(dianelized - 4/10)​


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Juli 2014)

Maman und Ich

Ja wie immer bei Dianes Projekten, muss man lange suchen, um den Film irgendwo sehen zu können. Zum Glück war ich gerade in Berlin, da gab es mehrere Kinos, in denen der Film lief. Habe mich für ein schönes kleines gemütliches Kino entschieden, das auch nicht weit weg von der Ferienwohnung lag. Ganze 5 andere Zuschauer waren noch anwesend 
Guillaume Gallienne verfilmt mit dem vorliegenden Streifen seine eigene autobiografische Geschichte, die er vorher auch schon als Bühnenstück inszeniert hatte. Die positiven Aspekte vielleicht zuerst. Die Darsteller können allesamt überzeugen. Die Geschichte ist durchaus interessant und die Szene mit Diane ist auch gleich die lustigste im Film. Dennoch verschenkt der Film zuviel Potential. Die dramatischen Aspekte eines Jungen/Mannes, den seine besondere Beziehung zu seiner Mutter dazu veranlasst, sich über sein Geschlecht Gedanken zu machen, kann den Zuschauer nicht wirklich emotional mitreißen. Besonders zum Ende ist die Story zu schnell aufgelöst und lässt einen auch eher ratlos zurück. Nur bedingt empfehlenswert, wer Tempo, Action und Gags am laufenden Band braucht, ist hier eh verkehrt.

*Film 5/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (1 Juli 2014)

Gelobt sei das Programmkino!  

Ein echter Hardcore-Fan wegen (hauptsächlich) einer Szene eine Film zu schauen.


----------



## MetalFan (4 Juli 2014)

*Haywire - Trau' keinem*

(Revenge-)Action-Thriller u. a. mit Gina Carano, Michael Fassbender, Ewan McGregor, Michael Douglas, Antonio Banderas, Channing Tatum.
Der Film dreht sich um eine Black-Ops-Agentin eines, von staatlichen Geheimdiensten engagierten, Privatunternehmens die gern aus dem Geschäft aussteigen möchte. Dies wird ihr jedoch nicht leicht gemacht und so sieht sie sich, einem gegen sie gerichteten, Komplott gegenüber.
Der Film ist teilweise recht hart, jedoch inkonsequenter Weise weitestgehend unblutig. Aufgrund der nicht-linearen Erzählstruktur ist es sehr schwierig der im Grunde nicht komplizierten Story zu folgen. Dadurch kommt (leider) stellenweise schnell Langeweile auf.
Die in Nebenrollen auftretenden namenhaften Schauspieler machen ihre Sache gut und Gina Carano überzeugt (wie zu erwarten) mehr durch ihre Optik, körperliche Präsenz und Kampfkünste als durch Schauspieltalent.
In Sachen Inszenierung weist der Film keinen Popcorn-, sondern viel mehr einen "britischen Style" auf und ist demnach nicht unbedingt 
für den Mainstream-Cineasten geeignet!
*5-6/10*

*Underworld: Awakening*

Vierter Teil der Underworld-Reihe in dem, nach einem Film "Pause", Kate Beckinsale wieder als Vampir in Erscheinung tritt. 
Bei der Verkündung habe ich damals ge:WOW:t!
Bei diesem Film hat eine Minute Laufzeit ungefähr eine Million US-Dollar gekostet, somit ist dieser Teil der mit Abstand teuerste der Saga. 
Leider floss das Mehr an Geld nicht in eine ausgefeilte Story, so dass man sich lediglich mit einer "Rahmenhandlung" samt blasser Charaktere 
(besetzt mit recht unbekannten Schauspielern) zufrieden geben muss.
Stattdessen hat man in 3D (habe den Film in 2D gesehen), Effekte und Härte investiert. Die Animationen der Werwölfe/Lykaner sind nicht schlecht, aber deutlich als solche zu erkennen (wäre evtl. mehr drin gewesen). 
Wenn eine Computerspieloptik des Films gewollt war, so ist sie gelungen.
Hauptgrund den Film zu sehen ist Kate Beckinsale, die auch 6 Jahre nach Underworld: Evolution im hautengen Latexcatsuit noch immer ein wahrer Augenschmaus ist. :drip: Mir war es eine große Freude sie beim Verprügeln von Menschen und Lykanern zu sehen. :drip:
Ich frage mich jedoch, wo sie in dem Anzug nur den Platz für allerlei Waffen hat... 
Davon abgesehen macht sie ihre Sache, wie in den Vorgängern, ganz gut.
Eine objektive Bewertung ist da, zugegebenermaßen, schwierig. 
Deswegen hier eine Zusammenfassung:
Pro: Kate, Action & Effekte, Gegengewicht zu weichgespülten Vampir-Werwofl-Filmen à la Twilight.
Contra: Oberflächliche Story (die Grundkonstellation gibt deutlich mehr her), blasse Charaktere.
*6-7/10* (inkl. 2 Kate-Punkten)

*The Raven*

Serienmörder-Thrller in einem historischen Kontext mit John Cusack, Luke Evans, Alice Eve und Brendan Gleeson.
Baltimore (USA) im 19. Jahrhundert - Edgar Allan Poe (Cusack) ist (noch) ein recht erfolgloser Autor doch dann passieren Morde, 
die er vorher in seinen Geschichten beschrieben hat...
Dieser kurze Einblick macht schon deutlich das einem kein besonders kreativer Film erwartet. 
Wenn man den historischen Kontext beiseite lässt, hat man alles schon mal ein anderen Filmen/Serien gesehen.
Alles in Allem ist es, bis zur Auflösung und dem Nicht-Ganz-Happy-End, ein durchschnittlicher Film ohne große packende Höhepunkte. 
Dabei stechen noch John Cusack mit einer Performance à la "Mix aus Cage & Depp" und Alice Eve als schöner Eyecatcher heraus .
*5/10*​


----------



## Toolman (11 Juli 2014)

*A Million Ways To Die In The West (2014)*

Eine Seth MacFarlane Produktion hat immer etwas eigenes  Wer aber schon Ted mit seinen subtilen Gags mochte, wird auch an diesem Film seine Freude haben. Hier wird kein Blatt vor den Mund genommen, ganz im Gegenteil 
Immerhin weiß dieser Streifen mit einer top Besetzung mit Charlize Theron, Liam Neeson, Amanda Seyfried, Barney Stinson usw. zu überzeugen. Dass die 'Handlung' eher vernachlässigbar ist dürfte einem sicher schon vorher klar sein. Darauf kommt es aber auch garnicht so an, denn wenn die Darsteller erst einmal in Fahrt kommen bleibt kein Auge trocken.
Lediglich an die deutsche Stimme von Seth werde ich mich wohl nie gewöhnen. Denn jedes mal wenn er im Film spricht denkt man unweigerlich direkt an Ted und Peter Griffin  Passt so garnicht zu ihm...
Ach eine Sache ist noch erwähnenswert: Die Cameoauftritte sind der Burner rofl3 Und: Auf dem Jahrmarkt sterben Menschen!!!

ich gebe *6/10* Punkte​


----------



## MetalFan (12 Juli 2014)

*Safe - Todsicher*

Solider, harter und recht rasanter Action-Film mit Jason Statham in der Hauptrolle.
Er, ein "Ex-Special Forces Cop", entschließt sich ein ihm unbekanntes junges "besonderes" Mädchen zu beschützen und gerät dadurch zwischen die Fronten von Triaden, Russischer Mafia und korrupten Cops & Politikern...
Wie bei vielen Vertretern des Genres üblich hätte man aus der interessanten Storyidee mehr herausholen können. 
Die Storyline genügt allerdings um flüssig von einer Schlägerei bzw. Schießerei zur nächsten zu kommen.
Negativ aufgefallen ist mir die häufige Untertitelung von Dialogen. Es ist zwar durchaus realistisch, dass Chinesen/Russen die der englischen Sprache mächtig sind hin und wieder in ihrer Muttersprache kommunizieren, aber für den Zuschauer ist das äußerst lästig. 
Vor allem weil teilweise in einem Dialog zwischen den Sprachen hin und her gewechselt wird.
*6/10*
(Toolman - 6/10)

*Ted*

Mischung aus Liebeskomödie und Märchen für ältere Jugendliche bzw. junggebliebene Erwachsene von Family Guy-Macher Seth MacFarlane.
In den Hauptrollen zu sehen sind Mark Wahlberg, Mila Kunis und ein liebevoll animierter Ted (gesprochen von MacFarlane).
Eins vorweg, Family Guy kenne ich zwar habe allerdings davon noch nicht viel gesehen.
Für politisch inkorrekten und sexistischen Humor bin ich jedoch zu haben.
Leider hat der Film, die in mir geweckten Erwartungen, in dieser Hinsicht nicht vollends erfüllt. 
Dafür waren zu viele Gags Rohrkrepierer, was evtl. auch an der gesehenen hochdeutschen Version liegen kann.
Der sympathische Cast macht seine Sache gut (Wahlberg finde ich eh cool und Mila sieht in dem Film auch sehr süß aus) und wird durch sehenswerte und skurrile Nebenrollen aufgewertet. Ich sag' nur Laura Vandervoort   und Flash Gordon !
Alles in allem ist Ted weit davon entfernt ein sehr guter bzw. schlechter Film zu sein.
Man sollte sich vorher definitiv darüber informieren was auf einen zukommt. Für meine Eltern war er, wie ich erwartet hatte, nix.  
*5-6/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Juli 2014)

*Room in Rome​*
Manchmal muss man eben auch Glück und Zufall ins Spiel bringen, um einen guten Film zu sehen. Eigentlich landete "Room in Rome" nämlich nur bei Lovefilm auf der Ausleihliste. Die ist inzwischen 10 Monate her und solange schlummerte der Film dort vor sich hin. Als er dann nun ankam, hatte ich im Grunde jegliches Interesse an dem Film verloren. Trotzdem wollte ich ihn zumindest kurz antesten und blieb nun völlig begeistert darauf hängen.
Für Rom-Touristen sei aber im Vorfeld gesagt, das der Film absolut nicht geeignet ist, um in Sehenswürdigkeiten zu schwelgen. Man weiß durch den Blick durch ein Fenster zwar ziemlich genau, wo sich die beiden Hauptdarstellerinnen befinden aber das war es dann auch schon. Trotzdem verschafft er einem wieder das Gefühl vor Ort zu sein. Warum vermag ich allerdings nicht zu beantworten.
Falls man aber den Film ausleiht um mal einen scharfen Lesben-Porno vor die Flinte zu bekommen, dem sei definitiv abgeraten. Natürlich gibt es hier eine Menge nackter Haut und auch mehrere Sexszenen, aber die sind weder explizit zu sehen, noch ist dies der Hauptinhalt.
Hier geht es um etwas Anderes: Den magischen Moment des Glücks! Dabei ist es völlig unerheblich auf welchem Weg er stattfindet. Da es relativ schnell in die Kiste geht, ist man anfänglich noch in softerotischen Gefilden. Mit zunehmender Spieldauer wird man allerdings verzaubert. Das sind nicht einfach nackte Tatsachen auf dem Bildschirm, sondern ungeahnte Momente. Momente voller Melancholie und Sehnsucht. Mich hat der Film ungemein an die Stimmung von "Lost in Translation" erinnert. Dieses Wissen, das möglicherweise der wundervollste Moment im Leben bald wieder ein Ende haben wird. Dieser fantastische Augenblick der sich gerade abspielt, aber man langsam aber sicher in Sorge gerät, weil die Uhr gnadenlos weitertickt und man genau weiß, das man ihn nicht festhalten kann. Egal, wie sehr man sich daran klammert. Das Wissen, das er sich nie mehr wiederholen wird.
Traumhaft schön und melancholisch zugleich.
Diese Stimmung hat Regisseur Julio Medem fast perfekt eingefangen. Mit traumwandlerischer Sicherheit liefert er uns dazu wunderschön fotografierte Bilder und lässt sie von optimal passender Musik untermalen. Das führt dazu das man auch als Zuschauer immer schneller begreift, das der Film ein Ende haben wird. Ein Ende das man im Grunde kennt, aber vor dem man trotzdem Angst hat. Man möchte diese Momente nämlich teilen. Zumindest versteht man sie. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch Hoffnung auf die Unendlichkeit.*9/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Juli 2014)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Room in Rome​*
> Momente voller Melancholie und Sehnsucht...



 Haste das selber geschrieben? Sowas wäre mir nicht mal eingefallen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Juli 2014)

Nicht ganz ich habe ne review gelesen um mich ein wenig inspirieren zu lassen was andere so schreiben, es fiel mir echt schwer die richtigen Worte für den Film zu finden


----------



## MetalFan (15 Juli 2014)

*Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen*

Prequel zur Sci-Fi-Ikone "Alien"-Reihe von Alien-Schöpfer Ridley Scott höchstpersönlich. 
(Feiert am kommenden Sonntag seine Deutsche-Free-TV-Premiere.)
Der Cast wartet mit namenhaften Schauspielern auf - u. a. Noomi Rapace, Michael Fassbender, Charlize Theron, Idris Elba, Guy Pearce. 
Wobei als eigentliche Hauptdarsteller nur die beiden Erstgenannten anzusehen sind.
In Sachen Story befasst sich der Film mit nicht weniger als dem Ursprung der menschlichen Schöpfung.
Diese wird ganz gut und packend umgesetzt und hätte ruhig noch weiter vertieft werden können. Trotz der zweistündigen Laufzeit (Längen kommen nicht auf) hätten die weggeschnittenen 23 Minuten dem Film evtl. gut getan. So ist Raum für einen zweiten Teil vorhanden...
Visuell würde ich das (in 2D) Gesehene als äußerst gelungen bezeichnen. Die "Konstrukteure" hätten jedoch etwas weniger künstlich animiert sein können, aber vielleicht war das auch so gewollt.
Schauspielerisch sticht in meinen Augen Michael Fassbender heraus - die Rolle als eitler hinterhältiger Roboter ist im auf den Leib geschrieben. Chralize spielt die kalte Geschäfstfrau auch routiniert. Die Rolle von Noomi hat mich jedoch etwas "genervt".
Ein ganz großer Minuspunkt für den Film sind die häufig unlogischen und nicht nachvollziehbaren Handlungen der Charaktere. 
Zum Teil kann man bei der Dämlichkeit der Drehbuchautoren nur kopf99.
So wird es am Ende kein neues Meisterwerk, aber ein mehr als solider Sci-Fi-Film.
*7/10*
(dianelized - 7/10)

*Red Lights*

Mysterythriler aus dem Jahr 2012 mit Cillian Murphy, Sigourney Weaver und Robert De Niro in den Hauptrollen.
Thematisch geht der Film der Frage "Gibt es übernatürliche Fähigkeiten?" nach. 
Dabei muss man sich ein paar "schwülstige" Monologe gefasst machen.
In der ersten Hälfte des Films gelingt das recht gut, wenn auch nicht übermäßig aufregend. 
Im Verlauf verliert sich das jedoch und wird zum arg gewollten Schlusstwist hin immer verworrener. Da wäre mehr drin gewesen.
Die genannten Schauspieler wurden passend besetzt und liefern allesamt eine gute Leistung ab, 
wobei Cillian Murphy die Hauptlast des Films trägt.
*5/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Juli 2014)

Fast Girls

Wie Death schon sagte, ein Film, den man sich nur wegen eines Mädels anschaut  Typischer Sportfilm, mit Rückschlägen und dem großen Sieg am Ende. Die zickenden Mädels raufen sich am Ende zusammen und gut ist. Lily James ist Wahnsinn, kein Wunder, dass sie es in meine Sig geschafft hat. Nix besonderes, für einen kaputten Abend kann man sich den anschauen. Ein Extrapunkt für Lily 

*Film 6/10*






Crisis

Wie immer bei Rachaels Serien war nach einer Staffel Schluss. Der Plot ist ganz spannend, wenn auch die Logik so manchen Haken schlägt. Die Auflösung ist okay, wirkt aber auch ein bisschen zusammengebastelt. Hätte gerne noch eine Staffel gesehen, aber so sind die Amis (besonders NBC). Läufts nicht, wird ganz schnell abgesetzt. Kann man froh sein, dass noch die ganze Staffel gezeigt wurde.

*Film 7.5/10*






The Jerk Theory

Typische Komödie vom Grabbeltisch, hab ich in Holland mal für 2€ mitgenommen, ewig im Regal verstaubt, jetzt halt mal angeschaut. "Ganz nett" drückt es wohl am besten aus. Die Story ist mäßig, die Darsteller ganz gut. Wer auf Mädels in Schuluniform steht, kommt auf seine Kosten, und manche sind auch ganz ansehnlich 

*Film 6/10*​


----------



## Toolman (19 Juli 2014)

*Das ist das Ende (2013)*

Wie der Titel schon andeutet geht es in dieser Komödie um die Apokalypse - das Ende der Welt. Mittendrin: die sich selbst spielenden James Franco, Seth Rogen, Jonah Hill und Jay Baruchel, die auf der Haus-Einweihungsparty von Franco von einem Erdbeben biblischen Ausmaßes heimgesucht werden und sich fortan in dessen Haus vor Unterweltdämonen verstecken.
Ein grundsolider Endzeitstreifen, in dem die Protagonisten so ziemlich alles durch den Kakao ziehen, was in Mainstream Ende-der-Welt Filmen zum Überleben getan wird. Fans von Rogen und Hill sollten diesen Streifen nicht verpassen, ansonsten ist es Geschmackssache. Gut fand ich die Anspielungen auf die Filme der Hauptdarsteller und die vielen Cameos einiger Hollywood Stars und deren 'Ende' 
Mehr als *6/10* Punkten vergebe ich nicht, evtl. noch einen halben für den lustigen Auftriff von Emma Watson. Ob sie es auch geschafft hat??? ​


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Juli 2014)

Toolman schrieb:


> *Das ist das Ende (2013)*
> 
> Mehr als *6/10* Punkten vergebe ich nicht, evtl. noch einen halben für den lustigen Auftriff von Emma Watson.​



WTF? Einer der schlechtesten Filme die ich je im Kino gesehen habe. Total bescheuert und der Dämon ist ja mal ein Witz. Das Beste am Film ist wirklich der Kurzauftritt von Emma.

*1/10* aber maximal


----------



## Death Row (20 Juli 2014)

Ich hab die ganzen Insider bei dem Film nicht verstanden, ansonsten fand ich den aber genial


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Juli 2014)

*Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen*​
Nachdem ich im Kino schon sehr enttäuscht wurde, dachte ich, ich geb der Free-TV Premiere nochmal eine Chance vielleicht erschließt sich nun der Sinn. Aber da lag ich falsch.

Warum zum Teufel das Ganze mit Alien verknüpft wird versteh ich sowieso nicht. 

Was haben die Konstrukteure mit Alien zu tun? Woher weiß der Cyborg immer was zu tun ist und welche Knöpfe er drücken muss? Warum fliegt Weyland mit obwohl doch gar nicht klar ist, ob die Mission ein Erfolg wird. Warum lebt nach 2000 Jahren immer noch einer der Konstrukteure? Was haben die "Urnen" und diese Schlange mit dem ganzen zu tun? Warum kann die Doktorin sich selbst operieren und zwei Minuten später wieder laufen.

Für mich alles absolut unschlüssig. Und warum man da gewaltsam Alien reinbringen muss :angry:

Daher als Alien Fan *1/10*
Wäre es ein eigenständiger Sci-Fi-Film dann *4/10*


----------



## Death Row (22 Juli 2014)

Leichte Spoiler:

Ich habe Prometheus auf Blu und fand ihn im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen sehr gelungen. Dass man den Film mit "Alien" verbunden hat liegt an der jahrelangen Theorie, dass die Konstrukteure als die Schöpfer der Aliens galten. Der Film dient als Vorgeschichte zu der Alien-Reihe


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Juli 2014)

Ach Harry du darfst in Filmen nicht immer so viel nach Logik suchen da bekommt man nur Kopf Weh. Prometheus ist ein toller Film und die Vorgeschichte zu den Alien Filmen, wie die Alien Rasse entstanden ist. Zudem wird es zu Prometheus noch ein Teil 2 und 3 geben vllt erschließen sich dir dann deine Fragen.

*Transformers 4​*
So jetzt bin ich aber auch mal dran mit motzen . Der wohl schlechteste Teil der Reihe, also ganz ehrlich, da war Pacific Rim 1000x mal besser. Teil 1 und 3 von Transformers war ganz gut der rest ist für die Tonne. Eine Story die billiger und vorhersehbarer nicht sein kann, ein Bumblebee der vllt 15 min vom Film einnimmt, die restlichen Transformers kennt man nicht bis auf Optimus Prime nichts bekanntes dabei, das ist schon mal der erste große Kritik Punkt. In den früheren Teilen wurden die ja wenigstens noch vorgestellt. 

Dann ein Spannungsbogen der selbst bei den Power Rangers besser ist. keine Motivation die den Film voran bringt. Der ein-zigste der ein wenig überzeugt ist Mark Wahlberg. *4/10* und das obwohl ich solche Filme mag.


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Juli 2014)

Das es die Vorgeschichte sein soll ist mir schon klar Death. Aber wo sind dann die Aliens? Ist bis jetzt meiner Meinung nach einfach schlecht gemacht. Wären sie vielleicht mal früher zum Punkt gekommen dann hätte es was geben können. Aber immer dieses zwanghafte mehrere Filme machen kotzt mich an. Und ich will Aliens in einem Alien Film sehen und keine Menschen die nach Konstrukteuren suchen.

@ Funky: Na da machst du mir ja Hoffnungen auf Transformers


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Juli 2014)

@harry google mal etwas über die story ich glaube du hast sie nicht verstanden. Prometheus spielt zu einer Zeit wo es die Rasse Alien noch nicht gibt. Die wird erst noch gezüchtet, ich will jetzt nicht spoilern aber guck dir den Schluss nochmal an dann weißt du wie.


----------



## MetalFan (23 Juli 2014)

*The Raid*

FSK-18-würdiger Polizei-Actionfilm wie ihn wohl nur Asiaten (in dem Fall Indonesier) hinbekommen.
Eine S.W.A.T.-Einheit soll ein Hochhaus, welches hauptsächlich von Kriminellen bewohnt wird, stürmen und 
den herrschenden Gangsterboss fassen. Doch dabei geht geht einiges schief...
Man bekommt reichlich harte, blutige und bestens choreographierte und inszenierte Martial Arts-Action geboten.
Betrachtet man diesen Teil des Films separat geht es in Richtung Höchstpunktzahl.
Da für eine Gesamtbewertung jedoch noch andere Aspekte wie, Story, Charakterzeichnung, Leistung der Schauspieler, Logik und Realismus eine Rolle spielen, schrumpft die Wertung drastisch zusammen. Da es in diesen Bereichen erhebliche Ausfälle gibt, kann ich mich dem mehrheitlichen Kritikerlob nicht anschließen bzw. könnte es nur wenn ich die aufgeführten Aspekte außer Acht lassen würde.
*4/10*
(dianelized - 7/10)​


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Juli 2014)

Wir werden wohl nie einer Meinung sein Funky. Muss ich auf jedenfall Transformers 4 schauen 

Ich bin der Meinung es sollte dann auch mehr um die Aliens gehen wenn es schon die Story der Alien "Züchtung" ist und nicht einen ganzen Film um was anderes. Ich frag mich auch, wie du auf züchten kommst? Was du am Ende des Film siehst, ist einfach die Evolution der Alien Rasse. Genauso wie am Ende von Teil 4.


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Juli 2014)

Monsieur Claude und seine Töchter

Freikarten gewonnen und der Regisseur war auch noch zu Gast :thumbup: So komme ich zum 2ten Kinobesuch in einem Monat, Rekord in den letzten 10 Jahren 
Super lustige französische Komödie, die gekonnt den Kulturen-Clash in Frankreich auf die Schippe nimmt. Ein Vater hat 4 wunderschöne Töchter, die ersten 3 sind schon verheiratet. Leider sind die Schwiegersöhne alle nicht katholisch und keine nativen Franzosen, der Vater verzweifelt, die Mutter leidet an Depressionen. Die ganze Hoffnung liegt auf der jüngsten Tochter Laure. Doch als sie den beiden ihren Zukünftigen vorstellt, kommt der nächste "Schock": Er ist zwar katholisch und Franzose, nur die Hautfarbe passt nicht, er ist schwarz...
Wortwitz und tolle Schauspieler, damit können unsere Nachbarn immer wieder punkten. Es braucht keinen Fäkalhumor a la Hollywood, um sich köstlich zu amüsieren. Wer mal wieder einen wirklich lustigen Film sehen will, reingehen!!
Wo die Franzosen immer die ganzen Schönheiten ausgraben  Frederique Bel kannte ich ja schon, aber die anderen Töchter sind auch nett anzuschauen, besonders Elodie Fontan ist eine echte Augenweide :drip:

*Film 9/10*​


----------



## Death Row (27 Juli 2014)

*Der Diktator*

Es lief nichts besseres im TV und Dokumentationen müssen ja auch nicht immer sein. Der Film wirkte ganz nett und versprach eine gekonnte Satire auf die Dikaturen unserer Welt. Leider driftet es mehr als oft in Fäkal- und Grundschul-Niveau ab, weswegen ich schon geneigt war umzuschalten. Dennoch gab es einige Lacher, wenn auch nicht soviel wie erhofft. Anna Faris bringt noch einen Schnuckel-Faktor mit.

*6/10 Punkten*


----------



## Death Row (28 Juli 2014)

*Frozen Ground*

Ein Thriller über die Mordserie von Robert Christian Hansen mit Nicholas Cage als Ermittler Jack Halcombe, John Cusack als Robert Christian Hansen und Vanessa Hudgens als einzige Überlebende Cindy Paulson. Der Film kommt ganz ohne übergroße Längen aus und überzeugt mit den bereits genannten Darstellern. Auch wenn Vanessa natürlich das optische Highlight ist, kann sie weit mehr als nur gut aussehen (und tanzen :drip: ). Die Spannungskurve steigt stetig, dafür sorgen auch gekonnte Schnitte und die Einbindung der echten Bilder der wahren Opfer. 

*8/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (30 Juli 2014)

*The Dark Knight Rises*

Abschluss von Christopher Nolan's herausragender Batman-Triloige und somit der letzte Auftritt des von mir sehr geschätzten 
Christian Bale als Titelfigur. Neben ihm wird ein weiteres Who's who an Schauspielern aufgefahren.
Nach den ersten beiden Teilen waren meine Erwartungen an den dritten Teil sehr hoch. 
Leider wurden sie nicht erfüllt, ohne das der Film dabei besonders schlecht ist.
Der Umstand das Batman der einzige (?) Superheld ohne wirkliche Superkräfte und somit dem körperlichen Verfall ausgesetzt ist macht die Figur sehr interessant und das wurde auch im ersten Teil des Films gut umgesetzt, jedoch im Verlauf aus den Augen verloren.
An den Leistungen der Schauspieler habe ich nicht wirklich etwas auszusetzen.
Im Folgenden möchte ich einige störende Punkte anführen:
- Ich habe nichts gegen lange Filme, aber diesem Film merkt man die Länge an und das ist nicht gut.
- Gefühlt ist jeder 2. Dialog extrem bedeutungsschwer und wird im übertriebenen Maße durch den Soundtrack gestützt, 
so dass es förmlich aus den Boxen tropft.
- Warum spricht Bane so blöd (deutsche Synchronisation) und hätte man nicht evtl. dem unwissenden Publikum (nicht mir) 
(er)klären sollen warum er die Maske trägt?!
- Über weite Teile des Films ein extrem dunkles Setting, so dass man nur bei absoluter Dunkelheit etwas erkennen kann.
- Anne Hathaway nehme ich die kämpfende Catwoman, mangels Körperlichkeit, zu keiner Sekunde ab.
- Der in der Story heraufbeschworene Konflikt zwischen dekadenten ausbeuterischen Reichen und den ach so geknechteten Armen und Verbrechern ist überhaupt nicht greifbar dargestellt. Darüber hinaus sind Realismus und Logik auch Baustellen. 
Da können auch die 1-2 gelungenen Witzigen Momente nicht viel reißen.
- In Sachen Effekte hätte ich von Nolan auch mehr erwartet und der "Endkampf" war auch nicht wirklich epochal.
Kurz gesagt, leider der schwächste Teil der Trilogie.
*6-7/10*
(Shadowbeast - 10/10)
(Toolman - 9/10)

*The Watch - Nachbarn der 3. Art*

Komödie mit parodistischen Anklängen und Ben Stiller, Vince Vaughn und Jonah Hill in den Hauptrollen.
In einer us-amerikansichen Bilderbuch-Kleinstadt wird jemand bestialisch ermordet. Daraufhin gründet sich eine vier Mann starke Nachbarschaftswache und diese muss alsbald feststellen das einiges nicht mit rechten Dingen zugeht...
Der Film bietet ein paar gute Ansätze, gerade in Sachen Parodie, nutzt sie jedoch nur selten. 
Die meiste Zeit muss man jedoch nervige Dialoge (deutsche Synchronisation?) ertragen. 
Dabei macht, in meinen Augen, Jonah Hill in seiner Rolle noch den besten, da abgedrehtesten Eindruck. 
*4-5/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Aug. 2014)

Das Glück der großen Dinge

Tolles Drama, das die Scheidung und das Gezerre ums Kind aus der Perspektive der kleinen Maisie zeigt. Teilweise echt deprimierend, wie mit der kleinen umgesprungen wird. Hoffnung keimt eigentlich nur in den neuen Partnern des geschiedenen Paares auf. Als erstes gibt es mal wieder eine richtig hübsche Blondine mit Joanna Vanderham zu entdecken. Zweitens gehört der deutsche Verleih vors Gericht, wer denkt sich eigentlich die bescheuerten Titel aus, die absolut nichts mit dem Film zu tun haben. "What Maisie knew" ist auf jeden Fall passender. Das Ende wird wohl jeder Zuschauer für sich interpretieren.

*Film 8/10*






Hemel

Dachte ein freizügiger Film mit Hannah Hoekstra, das könnte sich schon lohnen. Doch ein völliger Griff ins Klo, die Nacktszenen sollen wohl nur Aufmerksamkeit erregen, die der Film nicht verdient hat. Die junge Hemel poppt sich durch alle Betten, und interessiert sich Null für die Bettpartner. Einziger Halt, ist ihr Vater, zu dem sie ein sehr eigenwilliges Verhältnis pflegt.
Das Interesse schwindet schnell, dem episodenhafte Film fehlen zuviel Informationen, die der Zuschauer gerne wissen möchte. Es bleibt gepflegte Langeweile, da kann Hannah auch nix mehr rausreißen.

*Film 3/10*






Der große Gatsby

Die neueste Verfilmung des berühmten Romans glänzt mit einem tollen Staraufgebot. Wieder mal ein gutes Beispiel, das die Form in Hollywood desöfteren wichtiger ist als der Inhalt. Es sieht alles toll aus, der Film ist hervorragend inszeniert. Doch die Story kann leider nicht wirklich überzeugen. Über die Länge von über 2 Stunden stellt sich desöfteren Langeweile ein, wenn man genug von dem Bilderrausch hat. Schade um die guten Darsteller. Carey Mulligan ist mal wieder herzallerliebst. Kann man sicher mal anschauen, ein Klassiker wird es wohl kaum werden

*Film 6/10*






*Konzert:*







*01.08.2014 - KRACH AM BACH - Beelen bei Warendorf*

Letztes Jahr das erste Mal dagewesen, ein schönes kleines Festival, vom Auto bis zur Bühne keine 5 Minuten, günstig und ein tolles Gelände. Was will man mehr, das spielen halt hauptsächlich unbekannte Bands, man kann immer wieder die eine oder andere Perle entdecken. Lohnenswert.

*Black Box Red* - Duo aus den Niederlanden, die mit ihrem Grunge angehauchten Rock für gute Unterhaltung sorgen. Nette blonde Sängerin 

*To Those Who Exist* - Long Distance Calling's Erfolg bringt schon die ersten Nachahmer hervor, Instrumental-Rock, der nicht ganz so gut wie das Vorbild ist, aber live durchaus unterhaltsam rüberkommt

*Blues Pills* - Der Grund meines Besuchs auf dem Festival, die multi-europäische Kombo kann total überzeugen, bester Seventies-Rock, der durch die großartige Sängerin noch gewinnt. Nach dem Konzert konnte man noch ein Pläuschchen mit der Band halten und Fotos+Autogramme gabs dazu :thumbup:


​


----------



## Death Row (5 Aug. 2014)

Ich habe mich schon gefragt, wann du endlich einen Film mit Hannah schaust 
Nur schade, dass der grad so mau ist. Und viele Filme hatse ja nicht gemacht


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Aug. 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> *Blues Pills* - Der Grund meines Besuchs auf dem Festival, die multi-europäische Kombo kann total überzeugen, bester Seventies-Rock, der durch die großartige Sängerin noch gewinnt. Nach dem Konzert konnte man noch ein Pläuschchen mit der Band halten und Fotos+Autogramme gabs dazu :thumbup:
> ​



Was findest du blos an der Band, ich hab jetzt schon von mehreren gehört das die voll super sein sollen, kann ich irgendwie überhaupt nicht bestätigen, der Gesang von der Sängerin ist voll schrabbelig und dieser komische auf 80iger getrimmte Sound, total daneben oder ich habe immer die falschen Lieder gehört auf Youtube.


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Aug. 2014)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Was findest du blos an der Band, ich hab jetzt schon von mehreren gehört das die voll super sein sollen, kann ich irgendwie überhaupt nicht bestätigen, der Gesang von der Sängerin ist voll schrabbelig und dieser komische auf 80iger getrimmte Sound, total daneben oder ich habe immer die falschen Lieder gehört auf Youtube.



Was findest du bloß an Avril Lavigne, Epica, Amaranthe, ......
Zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden   

So falsch kann ich da wohl nicht liegen, Platz 4 in den Charts, durchweg gute Kritiken, der Sound hört sich auch wohl eher nach 60er/70er an, oder?


----------



## Death Row (6 Aug. 2014)

*Pandorum *

*>>>>leichte SPOILER<<<<​*Sehenswerder Sci-Fi-Thriller, der mich aufgrund des Settings auch sehr an den Klassiker "Alien" erinnert hat. Die mutierten Monster-Zombies wirkten aber mehr als deplatziert, durchschnittlich und aus einem schlechten Make-Up-Studio entnommen. Dahingegen überzeugen die Darsteller, unter anderem Dennis Quaid. Augenschmaus (und auch mein Kaufgrund  ) ist Antje Traue. Ein echter Hingucker, schauspielerisch durchaus noch Platz nach oben. Anscheinend hatte sie sich selbst synchronisiert, wie eine andere deutsche Schauspielerin in Hollywood auch - was man durchaus auch rausgehört hat. Die Story rundherum hatte mir ebenfalls zugesagt. Generell mag ich ja solche Endzeitszenarien. 

*7/10 Punkten*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Aug. 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Was findest du bloß an Avril Lavigne, Epica, Amaranthe, ......
> Zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden
> 
> So falsch kann ich da wohl nicht liegen, Platz 4 in den Charts, durchweg gute Kritiken, der Sound hört sich auch wohl eher nach 60er/70er an, oder?



Jetzt hast du mich falsch verstanden, ich möchte wissen was du an der Band gut findest?


----------



## MetalFan (7 Aug. 2014)

*Total Recall (2012)*

Remake des gleichnamigen Films mit Arnold Schwarzenegger aus dem Jahr 1990.
In der Neuauflage gibt es u. a. Colin Farrell, Kate Beckinsale, Jessica Biel und Bryan Cranston zu sehen.
Man hat die Story des Originals nicht 1:1 übernommen, so dass der Film jetzt auf der Erde statt auf dem Mars spielt und die Motivation des Antagonisten eine andere ist. Jedoch hat man es nicht versäumt einige lieb gewonnene und einprägsame Elemente aus dem Original zu übernehmen. Dies ist, abgesehen von der dreibrüstigen Prostituierten, auch gelungen. Davon abgesehen hat es den Anschein, das sich die Macher des Films von anderen Filmen haben "inspirieren" lassen. Zu den Schauspielern: Colin ist kein Arnie, aber er macht sien Sache ordentlich. Kate & Jessica geben wunderbare eyecatcher ab (vor allem Kate) und machen in dieser Hinsicht ihre Sache gut.
Abzüge gibt es für eine recht emotionslos und "glatt" abgespulte Story, welcher es an etwas Tiefe und Screentime für den/die Antagonisten fehlt und in Sachen Logik teilweise auch daneben greift.
*7/10*
(dianelized - 7/10)

*Die Qual der Wahl*

(Satire)Komödie u. a. mit Will Ferrell, Zach Galifianakis, Jason Sudeikis (spielen grandios auf).
In diesem Film wird der us-amerikanischen Parteienpolitik (insb. im Wahlkampf), der Gesellschaft und den Medien der Spiegel vorgehalten und vortrefflich durch den Kakao gezogen. Auch diese Komödie kommt nicht gänzlich ohne "unter-der-Gürtelinie-Witze" aus, aber sie passen. 
Für alle politisch Interessierten mit Humor ein must see! Ich habe teilweise Tränen gelacht!
"... Philippinische Karusellbremser sind das Rückrad unserer Nation! ..." rofl3
*9/10*
(dianelized - 7,5/10)

*Let Me In*

Remake eines (mir unbekannten) schwedischen Films und Mischung aus (Vampir)Horror, Jugendromanze und Familiendrama.
In den Hauptrollen Chloë Grace Moretz und Kodi Smit-McPhee. 
Letzterer könnte optisch glatt als Ochsenknecht-Sprössling durchgehen und das ist nicht unbedingt ein Kompliment. 
Beide schultern den Film gekonnt, wobei gerade Chloë eine beeindruckende Leistung abliefert. Einen weiteren Pluspunkt gibt es dafür, das die Tristesse und Verlorenheit, in der sich die Protagonisten bewegen, sehr greifbar inszeniert und eingefangen wurde. 
Einen kleinen Abzug gibt es dafür, dass das Grundkonzept der Story nicht gerade bahnbrechend neu und an einigen Stellen eher unrealistisch ist.
Alles in Allem ein Film mit Tiefgang und sehenswert, vorausgesetzt man kommt mit dem Aspekt der Jugendromanze klar.
*8/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 8/10)
(dianelized - 8/10)​


----------



## Death Row (7 Aug. 2014)

*Battleship*

Effektbelandenes Spektakel. Wenn man bedenkt, dass das OriginalSPIEL (und damit meine ich nicht Videospiel, sondern das Spiel "Schiffe versenken") gar keine Story hatte, hat man doch einiges rausgeholt. Aber ich frage mich im Nachhinein, ob es den Film in der Art und Weise auch ohne "Transformers" jemals gegeben hätte. Für mich persönlich hätten es nicht unbedingt Außerirdische als Gegner sein müssen. Aber wer übernimmt heutzutage in solchen Filmen die Rolle des bösen Buben ohne den internationalen Markt zu verärgern? 

_Eyecatcher = Rihanna!_

*7/10 Punkten*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Aug. 2014)

*Planet der Affen Revolution​*
Einer von den Filmen wo der zweite Teil nochmal besser ist als der erste Teil. Ich will auch nicht viel Spoilern, es gibt glaube ich da draußen noch einige Leute die Teil 1 noch nicht kennen, den unbedingt vorher angucken dann werdet ihr auch eure Freude an Teil 2 haben. Tolle Schauspieler die ihre Rollen alle gut rüberbringen und ein geniales motion capturing der Affen, die dadurch schon aussehen wie echte Affen. Zudem eine Finale Schlacht die richtig gut ins Szene gesetzt wurde. Mit einem Ende das sowohl den Teil abschließen könnte als auch noch ein 3. Teil kommen könnte. *9/10*​


----------



## Death Row (14 Aug. 2014)

*Captain America - The Winter Soldier*

Ich muss immer wieder staunen, was Marvel alles hervorzaubern kann. Cap 2 führt die "Phase 2" des Marvel-Universums mehr als gelungen weiter. Packende Action und auch eine überzeugende Story mit einigen Überraschungen und unvorhergesehenen Wendungen (und Insidern. Wenn ihr den Film seht: es gibt auch einen Verweis auf einen Film mit Sam Jackson  )
Definitiv ein Must-See, wer bei Comicverfilmungen mitreden will. Der weltweite Erfolg gibt dem Film recht: über 700 Millionen Dollar hat er eingespielt!

*9.5/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (14 Aug. 2014)

*The Wolf of Wall Street*

Dreistündige auf wahren Begebenheiten beruhende, vor Schimpfwörtern, Sex und unmoralischem Verhaltene strotzende Filmorgie 
im Mantel einer Börsensatire, die der Gier und dem Kapitalismus einen Spiegel vorhält.
Der junge Börsenmakler Jordan Belfort schafft es ab Mitte der 1980er Jahre mit Aktiengeschäften schnell, durch das unmoralische Ausnutzen von Lücken im System bzw. ignorieren von Gesetzen, zu Reichtum zu gelangen und lebt mit seinen Freunden/Mitarbeitern fortan in einer moralfreien Welt voller Dekadenz, Sex, Drogen, Alkohol und Medikamenten...
Leonardo DiCaprio brilliert in der Hauptrolle und hätte einen Oscar verdient gehabt. allerdings muss man sagen, dass ihm solche schmierigen, verrückten und drogenabhängigen Typen einfach liegen. Ich kann mir bei den Amis durchaus vorstellen, das die Academy eine solch unmoralische, mit Schimpfworten um sich werfende Rolle nicht mit einem Oscar würdigen wollte. Neben ihm bleiben mir, in dem durchaus namenhaften Cast, Jonah Hill (überzeugt wieder als abgedrehter Typ) und Margot Robbie (Mind-blowing "Newcomer"! :crazy: 
Wird schwer in einem anderen Film besser auszusehen als hier! :drip in Erinnerung.
Auf dem Regiestuhl saß Martin Scorsese und er zeigt (mit seinem Team) das er zurecht zu den besten Regisseuren unserer Zeit zählt. 
Er hält dabei den in der ersten Minute angeschlagenen Ton bzw. die eingeschlagene Richtung konsequent bis zum Schluss aufrecht. 
Wenn es an dem Film etwas zu kritisieren gibt, dann sind es die (zu) lange Laufzeit und ein Mangel an Facetten in der Story.
*8/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (16 Aug. 2014)

*The Cabin in the Woods*

Ich möchte hier auf keinen Fall zu viel verraten, denn sonst funktioniert der Film nicht. 
Nur soviel: den Interessenten erwartet eine "apokalyptische Truman Show für Erwachsene".
Zu sehen gibt es einen weitestgehend namenlosen Cast, welcher auf genretypischen Niveau agiert. 
Garniert wird das ganze mit jeder Menge Blut und allem was Horror-, Mystery- und Fantasyfilme aus der Vergangenheit hergeben. 
Wirft man alles in einen sprichwörtlichen Mixer, ergibt sich eine verrückte Satire aller genannten Genre.
Für mich (und scheinbar viele andere auch) ist dieser Film einer der abstrusesten und hanebüchensten Filme aller Zeiten, dessen konsequente Ausrichtung entweder als Hit oder Shit empfunden werden kann. So gestaltet sich die Bewertung sehr schwierig.
Ich schließe mich den überwiegend sehr guten Kritiken nicht in Gänze an. 
Ich hatte den Eindruck das nicht alles im Film von vornherein als Satire geplant, sondern "ernst gemein" war.
*4-6/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (17 Aug. 2014)

*Marvel's The Avengers*

Nach dem der letzte Avengers-Film den ich gesehen habe (Captain America) für mich eher ein Reinfall war, 
hatte ich bei der Zusammenführung aller bisherigen Superhelden so meine Bedenken.
Diese traten jedoch (weitestgehend) nicht ein und so wurde ich positiv überrascht.
Coole namenhafte Schauspieler, bombastische Action & Effekte (selbst in 2D), witzige Momente (spez. bei zwei Szenen mit Hulk & Thor bzw. Loki habe ich rofl3) und optische Reize (Scarlett im engen Kampfanzug kann man sich schon mal anschauen) sorgen für ein jugendfreies Comic-Popcornkinoerlebnis. Zum Glück spielte Tony Stark's Assistentin/Freundin nur eine kleine Rolle, denn sie ging mir in den bisher gesehenen Iron Man-Filme (I & II) ziemlich auf den Nerv. Punktabzug gibt es für Schwächen in der Story und einige (gefühlte) Längen im Film.
*8-9/10* 
(Death Row - 10/10
(German123 - 8/10)

*96 Hours - Taken 2*
(Extended Cut)

Fortsetzung eines soliden und erfolgreichen Actionthrillers aus dem Jahr 2009.
Dieser Film bestätigt leider, das Fortsetzungen i. d. R. schlechter sind als ihre Vorgänger. 
Raum für eine Fortsetzung bestand durchaus, allerdings mündete es in einem hanebüchenen Film bei dem man Logik und 
Realismus sehr klein schreiben muss. Einzig die solide Inszenierung/Action und der ansehnliche Cast (Liam Neeson, Famke Janssen und Maggie Grace) retten den Film vor der Bedeutungslosigkeit.
*4-5/10*
(dianelized - 7/10)​


----------



## MetalFan (18 Aug. 2014)

*3096 Tage*

Verfilmung der Natasha Kampusch-Entführung. Damit sollte schon alles zur Story gesagt sein. 
Ob und wie nah das Gezeigte der Realität entspricht kann nur Natasha Kampusch selbst beurteilen.
Inszeniert wurde das Ganze auf jeden Fall mit Respekt, beklemmend, intensiv und kammerspielartig ohne reißerisch zu sein.
Die unbekannten (internationalen) Schauspieler überzeugen allesamt.
Abzüge gibt es für die Entscheidung den Film in Englisch zu drehen und dann in hochdeutscher Sprach zu synchronisieren. 
Das erhöht zwar die Verständlichkeit, schmäler allerdings den Grad des Realismus.
*8-9/10*

*The Body - Die Leiche*

Spanischer (Horror)Thriller aus dem Jahr 2012.
Ein Mann bekommt mitten in der Nacht einen Anruf von der Polizei. Es wird ihm mitgeteilt das der Leichnam seiner, vor wenigen Stunden, verstorbenen Frau unter mysteriösen Umständen aus dem Leichenschauhaus verschwunden ist... 
Dies ist der Auftakt eines die ganze Nacht andauernden Martyriums bzw. Katz-und-Maus-Spiels, 
bei dem der Zuschauer ständig aufmerksam und auf der Hut sein sollte. 
Aufgrund der wenigen Protagonisten und Schauplätze ergibt sich eine dichte kammerspielartige Atmosphäre. 
Dabei wird die Story nicht rein linear, sondern mittels einiger Rückblenden vorangetrieben.
Die Darsteller sollten hierzulande alle unbekannt sein und machen ihre Sache sehr gut (besonders die 3 Protagonisten).
Kleine Abzüge gibt es dafür, das es stellenweise nicht ganz realistisch und etwas "zäh" vorangeht.
Ein Geheimtipp für Cineasten!
*8/10*​


----------



## Death Row (21 Aug. 2014)

*300 - Rise Of An Empire*

Explosiver zweiter Teil, der inmitten bzw. nach "300" anknüpft und dieses Mal die Seeschlacht gegen die Perser thematisiert. Es fließt übelst viel Blut, Köpfe rollen und das ist auch das Hauptaugenmerk des Filmes. Daneben wird noch die "Entstehung" des Gottkönigs Xerxes angesprochen, was ich sehr interessant fand. Die Kämpfe selbst sind nicht so vielfältig wie beim Vorgänger, was ich sehr schade fand. Ich dachte es kämen verschiedene Gegner vor. Storytechnisch sollte man schon den ersten Teil gesehen haben, denn rein von der Brutalität ist es schon schwer zu unterscheiden, wer gut und böse ist. Eva Green ist unglaublich g..... gutaussehend und spielt zudem eine gewichtige Rolle. Was mich gestört hat, dass der Film insgesamt sehr kurzlebig ist. Alles vergeht sehr schnell und fungiert im Endeffekt mehr als eine Zwischenlösung für einen möglichen dritten Teil. 

*7/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (22 Aug. 2014)

*Das Schwergewicht*

Biologielehrer Scott Voss (Kevin James) und ehemaliger Ringer versucht sich als MMA-Fighter 
um Geld für die leere Kasse seiner Schule zu sammeln...
Kurzweilige, unterhaltsame, witzige und wenig nervende Komödie die man sich getrost anschauen kann, aber nicht muss.
Die Story ist nicht in Gänze realistisch und teilweise arg moralisch bzw. undifferenziert, 
aber der sympathische Cast weiß die Geschichte zu füllen.
Bei Salma Hayek als Schulkrankenschwester wäre ich auch oft krank... 
*6/10*

*Looper*

Mischung aus Sci-Fi, Action, Thriller und Drama u. a. mit Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Bruce Willis, Emily Blunt, Jeff Daniels.
Kurz zur Story: In der Zukunft werden Zeitreisen möglich, aber verboten sein. Mächtige Verbrecherorganisationen setzen sich darüber hinweg und entledigen sich so unliebsamer Menschen. Eines Tages stehen sich dabei ein junges und ein altes Ich gegenüber...
Die Grundidee des Films hat durchaus Potential, aber in meinen Augen ist das Ergebnis unbefriedigend, 
da vieles einfach im Unklaren gelassen wird.
Inszenierung, Soundtrack und Darstellerleistungen können überzeugen. 
Darüber hinaus macht Emily Blunt als sexy taffe alleinerziehende Farmerin eine ausgesprochen gute Figur! :drip:
Alles in Allem kann ich das Kritikerlob nicht teilen, insb. als dann noch mal eben X-Men-Anleihen in's Spiel kommen. 
*5/10*​


----------



## Death Row (23 Aug. 2014)

*Die Arier*

Aufwühlende Dokumentation von und mit Mo Asumang, die einst von einer Rechtsrock-Band eine Morddrohung erhalten hat und daraufhin auf die Suche nach dem Begriff "Arier" ist, woher dieser überhaupt kommt und sogar auf _echte _Arier trifft oder solche, die sich dafür halten. Sehr überraschende Erkenntnisse und vor allem war ich erstaunt, dass Mo sich mit dem Thema so auseinandersetzt und auch Konfrontationen mit Nazis nicht aus dem Wege geht. Sie lässt die Rechten aber auch zu Wort kommen, sei es ein Mitglied des Ku-Klux-Clans, einem Hassprediger aus dem US-Radio oder einem deutschen "Naturwissenschaftler" der ernsthaft behauptet, die Arier seien außerirdische Wesen und höher entwickelt als normale Menschen. 

Eine Bewertung dazu fällt mir aber schwer. Das Ganze hinterließ mir ein flaues Gefühl im Magen vor allem weil Mo auch zugibt, dass ihr die Worte der Nazis sehr zugesetzt haben. Kein Wunder.


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Aug. 2014)

*It’s Kind of a Funny Story*

Tragikomödie mit Emma Roberts und Hangover-Star Zach Galifianakis.

Teenager leidet unter Depressionen und will Antidepressiva, landet aber stattdessen in der geschlossenen Psychatrie und merkt wie gut doch sein Leben ist und wie schlecht es anderen geht.

Ungefähr 70 Prozent des Films dachte ich, was zum Teufel soll der Mist? Die ganze Zeit absurde Sprünge zwischen dramatisch und witzig und einer seltsamen Erzählweise des Hauptdarstellers. Doch gegen Ende des Films war ich absolut begeistert und mitgerissen von der Story und der Handlung der Charaktere und einem tollen Abschluss. 

Und natürlich war Emmchen das absolute Highlight des Films für mich 
*7/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (26 Aug. 2014)

*Argo*
(Extended Cut)

Auf einer wahren beruhender Polit-Spionage-Thriller mit dezenten Comedy-Elementen von und mit Ben Affleck.
Außer dem zu sehen sind u. a. Bryan Cranston, Alan Arkin, John Goodman, Kerry Bishé und 
die hier in letzter Zeit häufig zu sehende Taylor Schilling.
Der Film beginnt mit einer durchaus kritischen Einführung in den geschichtlichen Background (hätte sich die USA/der Westen damals anders verhalten, hätten wir evtl. jetzt nicht das Problem "Iranischer Gottesstaat") um dann in eine sachte Satire (Filmgeschäft & Politik/Geheimdienst) überzugehen. Mit zunehmender Laufzeit wandelt es sich jedoch zu einem Thriller in dem die Spannung zunehmend steigt. 
Das Ganze gelingt ohne Effekthascherei.
Das dabei die Orientierung an den wahren Geschehnissen (etwas) auf der Strecke bleibt liegt vermutlich in der Natur der Sache.
Von den Schauspielern enttäuscht keiner, wobei für mich eher einige Nebendarsteller herausstechen.
Ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass man dem Gegenpart im Film "ein Gesicht gegeben hätte".
Inwieweit man, vor dem ernsten Hintergrund, die Satire- und Comedy-Elemente toleriert muss jeder für sich entscheiden. 
Mich hat es nicht gestört.
*8/10*
(dianelized - 8/10​
PS. Kann sein das bei mir die Untertitel gefehlt haben (es wird viel "Iranisch" gesprochen). 

PPS. Der Film dürfte auch ein Fest für alle Raucher sein! Wo in den 1970/80iger Jahren noch alles geraucht werden durfte...


----------



## Sachse (26 Aug. 2014)

ohne viel zur Geschichte erzählen zu müssen, stimm ich mit Metal überein. 

Ich schau mir in der Regel alle oscar-prämierten Filme an, ob sie es würdig waren und bei Argo konnt ich die Academy nicht verstehen, warum sie Ben nicht für Regisseur-Oscar nominiert hatten. Zwar gewann er als Producer dennoch seinen Oscar, aber absolut fragwürdig, warum er nicht in der Einzelkategorie antreten durfte. Ein hervorragender Film, der über ein klasse Ensemble an Schauspielern verfügt und packend unter dem Hintergrund der 79'er Tragödie in der US-Botschaft in Teheran gut darstellt, wie ein Geheimdienst arbeitet. Klar ist es etwas überspitzt, dennoch klasse dargestellt.

*9/10*


----------



## Death Row (29 Aug. 2014)

*Men in Black 3*

Nachdem der zweite Teil schon etwas schwächer war als der geniale Erstling, habe ich schon schlimmstes befürchtet. Allerdings war ich positiv überrascht. Die Gags zündeten, die Zeitreise-Idee fand ich originell auch wenn auch solche Handlungen meist kompliziert sind und die Schauspieler waren allesamt gut aufgelegt.

*7.5/10 Punkten*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Aug. 2014)

*Guardians of the Galaxy​*
Eine Gruppe von Superhelden die unterschiedlicher nicht sein kann, finden sich auf ungewöhnlichste Art zusammen um das Universum zu retten. Man merkt an manchen stellen das es von dem Team von The Avangers gemacht wurde wenn man sich die witzigen Dialoge und Streitereien anschaut. Zudem ein genialer Soundtrack, der mit lauter 70iger 80iger Jahre Rock Tracks bespickt ist. Die Story ist jetzt nicht so weit her geholt hat man alles schon mal irgendwo gesehen. Aber der Film schafft es halt auch ohne verzweigter Story zu überzeugen. Was nicht einmal mehr an dem großartigem Soundtrack liegt und dem witzigen zusammenspielen der einzelnen Charktere. Großes Popkornkino mit einem sehr gutem 3D. Für alle, die die anderen zich Marvel Filme noch nicht gesehen haben der perfekte Einstieg, weil man keine Vorkenntnisse brauch um den Film zu verstehen. *9/10* ein Punkt Abzug wegen der zu vorhersehbaren Story ansonsten ein genialer Film​.


----------



## Death Row (30 Aug. 2014)

*The Amazing Spider-Man*

Dadurch, dass Tobey Maguire's Reihe noch nicht so lange her war und ich die Idee eines Reboots einfach schwachsinnig fand, habe ich den Neustart bis heute konsequent ignoriert. Ein langweiliger Abend hat mich aber dann doch dazu bewegt (und Emma Stone  ), mir den Film über PSN zu holen. Der Neustart ist soweit ganz gut verlaufen, wenn auch die Story das Rad nicht neu erfunden hat. Dennoch hat man einige Teile so gut verpackt, dass sie Lust auf Teil 2 machten. Viele Sprüche wirkten aufs Auge gedrückt und so, dass alles irgendwie einen Sinn ergeben MUSSTE. Das Aussehen der Echse wurde schon im Vorfeld heftig kritisiert und muss dem fast zustimmen. Ausserdem war die Echse kaum zu sehen - zumindest wirkte es auf mich so. Am Ende hat es mich dann doch unterhalten, weil die Kämpfe gut choreografiert wurden und Peter Parker sympathisch rüberkam. Und natürlich Emma Stone. Man, wenn alle Wissenschaftspraktikantinnen so rumlaufen würden, habe ich echt die falsche Berufssparte :drip:

*7/10 Punkten*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Aug. 2014)

Na dann jetzt ganz schnell Teil 2 angucken, der ist nochmal etwas besser wie Teil 1.


----------



## Death Row (31 Aug. 2014)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Na dann jetzt ganz schnell Teil 2 angucken, der ist nochmal etwas besser wie Teil 1.



Habe ich heute vor


----------



## Mandalorianer (31 Aug. 2014)

3 Folgen Sons of Anarchy Staffel 5 ,,, Ich will Rache für Opie


----------



## Death Row (2 Sep. 2014)

*The Amazing Spider-Man 2* (Rise Of Electro)

Nachdem mich der erste Teil der Neuauflage schon gut unterhalten hatte, folgte nun gestern Teil 2. Der Film setzt den Erstling gekonnt fort, das Beziehungsgeflecht zwischen Peter und Gwen wird ausgebaut und Spidey bekommt es mit allerhand Feinden zu tun. Der dritte Teil der "ersten" Spider-Man-Filmreihe mit Tobey Maguire hatte es schon vergeigt, 3 Gegner logisch einzuführen, aber hier haut es etwas besser hin. Zwar wirkte Harry Osborn wie ein bockiger verwöhnter Junge, aber seine Mimik kann einen schon Angst einjagen. Elektro's Ursprung war sehr klischeehaft. Die Effekte waren natürlich wieder Hammer, auch wenn die Kämpfe aus unendlich vielen Zeitlupen bestanden. Weniger ist mehr sage ich nur! Was die Story betrifft kann man schon jetzt erahnen, dass aus der Filmreihe wohl ein riesiges Film-Universum werden wird. Allerdings ist mir das alles zu sehr auf das Unternehmen "Oscorp" bezogen. Das hat man bei den Avengers besser hinbekommen. Ich hoffe, dass Marvel irgendwann die Filmrechte zu Spidey zurückbekommt, dann dürfte einem Auftritt des Spinnenmenschen bei den Rächern nichts im Wege stehen.

7,5/10 Punkten


----------



## MetalFan (5 Sep. 2014)

*Schutzengel*

Actiondrama von und mit Till Schweiger. 
Darüber hinaus gibt es noch Luna Schweiger, Heiner Lauterbach, Herbert Knaup, Moritz Bleibtreu und in weiteren Nebenrollen noch andere bekannte Gesichter aus dem deutschen TV bzw. Kino zu sehen.
Zur Story: 14jährige Teenagerin aus schwierigen Verhältnissen beobachtet Mord und wird darauf hin als Kronzeugin, 
unter dem Schutz eines traumatisierten Ex-KSK-Soldaten, gejagt...
IMAO hat sich Till Schweiger mit dieser Mischung aus Action und Drama gehörig verhoben!
Der ganze Film weist eine extrem depressive Grundstimmung auf, so dass es fast schon weh tut. Man sehnt sich förmlich nach den komischen Szenen, welche auch in diesem Schweiger-Film nicht fehlen. Aufgelockert wird das Ganze auch durch diverse Actionszenen. Inwiefern man die Comedy-Elemente in diesem Kontext als passend empfindet muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich war, wie gesagt, recht froh darüber.
Schauspielerisch gibt's wahrlich keine Glanzleistungen zu bewundern. Luna Schweiger's Rolle ist so dermaßen unsympathisch, das ich ihr am liebsten bei jedem Ton aus ihrem Mund eine geknallt hätte. Realismus wird in dem Film auch sehr klein geschrieben!
Wer die Tatort-Folgen mit Till Schweiger kennt muss zu denen nur die depressive Grundstimmung addieren und schon 
kann man ungefähr erahnen was einen mit Schutzengel erwartet.
*3/10*

*Zu scharf, um wahr zu sein*

Liebeskomödie die allen unterdurchschnittlichen Typen Hoffnung machen soll, auch irgendwann eine "10er-Frau" zu bekommen.
Die Komödie ist weder besonders gut, noch besonders schlecht. Hätte Alice Eve nicht mitgespielt und würde ich sie optisch 
(in dem Film :drip: ) nicht reizvoll finden, hätte ich mir den Film mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht angeschaut.
So gab's ein paar nette Dinge zu sehen, aber insgesamt plätschert der Film auf eine recht charmante Weise höhepunktlos dahin.
*5/10*
(dianelized - 6,5/10)​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Sep. 2014)

*her​*
In einer Zukunft lebt der Gedichte Schreiber Theodore, er ist Profi in seinem Beruf, schafft es aber irgendwie nicht in der Liebe. Niedergeschlagen von seiner letzten Trennung, lebt er in jeden Tag hinein, macht sein Tagesablauf und das war es, in seiner Verzweiflung kauft er sich ein OS(Operating System). Die angenehme Stimme(gesprochen von der deutschen Syncro von Scarlett Johansson) hat es ihn gleich angetan und nach ein paar Gesprächen mit dem OS baut er immer weiter eine Beziehung zu seinem OS auf. 

Eine Liebesgeschichte mal anders, interessant erzählt mit tollen Dialogen zwischen Theodore und seinem OS. Teilweise baut der Film auch eine gewisse Erotik auf und lässt das Bild dann komplett schwarz werden so das man nur noch die beiden reden hört. Joaquin Phoenix bringt das echt glaubwürdig auf die Leinwand mit einer Menge Emotionen, wo man in der ein oder anderen Szene schon mal eine Träne verkneifen muss. 

*9/10*


----------



## Harry1982 (7 Sep. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Zu scharf, um wahr zu sein*
> 
> *5/10*
> (dianelized - 6,5/10)​




Würde aber zu *6/10* tendieren ​


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Sep. 2014)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Guardians of the Galaxy​*...ein genialer Soundtrack, der mit lauter 70iger 80iger Jahre Rock Tracks bespickt ist. Die Story ist jetzt nicht so weit her geholt hat man alles schon mal irgendwo gesehen. Aber der Film schafft es halt auch ohne verzweigter Story zu überzeugen. Was nicht einmal mehr an dem großartigem Soundtrack liegt und dem witzigen zusammenspielen der einzelnen Charktere. Großes Popkornkino mit einem sehr gutem 3D... *9/10* ein Punkt Abzug wegen der zu vorhersehbaren Story ansonsten ein genialer Film...​.




Dem kann ich nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Einer der besten Filme die ich seit langem im Kino geschaut hab.
Und Rocket und Groot sind einfach genial. Deswegen auch:
*9/10*​


----------



## BATTI (11 Sep. 2014)

Guardians of The Galaxy

Ich war mal wieder enttäuscht. Es ist leider mittlerweile so, das die Produzenten alle guten Szenen eines Films in die Trailer packen und dann nichts gutes mehr im Film kommt


----------



## MetalFan (12 Sep. 2014)

*Das Bourne Vermächtnis*

Spin-off der Jason Bourn-Reihe/Trilogie (ohne Mat Damon) mit Jeremy Renner, Rachel Weisz und Edward Norton.
Jason Bourne war nicht der einzige Superagent der CIA und so wird jetzt ein anderer gejagt,
da auf politischem Druck das Programm beendet und alle Beteiligten eliminiert werden sollen. 
Dies läuft jedoch nicht vollkommen planmäßig...
Vorkenntnisse wären sinnvoll, da auf eine (erneute) detaillierte Einführung verzichtet wird und an verschiedenen Stellen 
Dinge aus den vorhergehenden Filmen aufgegriffen werden. Als alleinstehender Film funktioniert er imao daher nur bedingt.
Die Schauspieler bieten solide Leistungen und gleiches gilt auch für die Inszenierung. 
Dennoch reicht es nicht aus um mehr als ein solider Actionfilm zu sein.
*6/10*

*Back in the Game*

Vater-Tochter-Drama das mit einer Sportgeschichte verwoben wird.
Zu sehen gibt es u. a. Clint Eastwood, Amy Adams, Justin Timberlake, John Goodman, Robert Patrick.
Zur Story: Ein alter Baseball-Scout soll auf's berufliche Abstellgleis gestellt werden und er ist darüber hinaus dabei seine Sehkraft zu verlieren. Seine Tochter, zu der das Verhältnis nicht sonderlich gut/herzlich ist, erklärt sich dazu bereit ihn zu unterstützen. 
Dies reißt allerdings alte Wunden auf...
Der Film lebt hauptsächlich von den Leistungen der Schauspieler.
Die Schauspielerlegende Clint Eastwood spielt seine Rolle grandios (grantik, humorvoll und einer Prise Dirty Harry), Amy Adams spielt auch sehr engagiert und sieht hier recht schmuck aus  und es macht auch Freude die anderen bekannten Gesichter zu sehen.
Abzüge gibt es dafür, das die Story ziemlich nach Schema F abläuft, nicht wirklich in die Tiefe geht und auch nur wenige dramaturgische Höhepunkte (eigentlich ist es nur ein kleiner) zu bieten hat. Die Inszenierung wirkt alles in Allem recht altbacken.
Dennoch ein empfehlenswerter Film für einen unaufgeregten Filmabend. 
Kenntnisse und Begeisterung für Baseball wären empfehlenswert aber kein Muss.
*7/10*

*Die Logan Verschwörung*

Action-Thriller mit Aaron Eckhart in der Hauptrolle.
Ein Ex-CIA-Agent muss feststellen, dass bei seinem neuen Arbeitgeber etwas nicht mit rechten Dingen zu geht. 
Daraufhin scheint die komplette Firma plötzlich verschwunden und die Kollegen tot zu sein. 
Als wäre das noch nicht genug muss er sich auch noch mit seiner Teenagertochter und dem schlechten Verhältnis zu ihr auseinandersetzen... Für schauspielerische Glanzleistungen gibt es keinen Raum, aber es gibt auch keine Totalausfälle. 
Inszenierung und Action/Stunts sind auch nicht außergewöhnlich. 
Die Story fand ich interessant und packend.
Solider Film den man sich anschauen kann, aber nicht muss.
*7/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 7/10)​


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Sep. 2014)

Der Vorname

Dieser französische Film verfolgt ein ähnliches Konzept wie der vielleicht bekannte „Gott des Gemetzels“. 2 Ehepaare und ein Single treffen sich, um die künftige Geburt des Sohnes eines der Paare zu feiern. Doch als der Vater in Spe den Namen verkündet, den er sich für den Sohnemann ausgesucht hat, kommt es zum Streit, bei dem alles auf den Tisch kommt, was den Fünfen auf der Seele liegt. Finde die ganze Situation wesentlich realistischer als beim Gemetzel. Die Schauspieler machen alle einen tollen Job und der Film wird niemals langweilig. Lediglich das versöhnliche Ende passt nicht ganz zur vorherigen Zwietracht.

*Film 8/10*






American Hustle

Es gibt ja durchaus geteilte Meinungen zu dem Oscar-Kandidaten. Die Gangster-Story lebt vor allen Dingen von den Dialogen und den tollen Darstellern. Action oder Spannung gibt es eher weniger. Die Story zieht sich im Mittelteil teilweise wie Kaugummi und man verliert fast das Interesse. Der Twist am Ende ist dann doch überraschend und gelungen. So bleibt ein eher zwiespältiger Eindruck.
Das Jennifer Lawrence alle anderen an die Wand spielt (Zitat Funky) kann ich so überhaupt nicht teilen. Mir geht sie eher auf die Nerven. Kann aber auch an der nicht so tollen Rolle liegen. Christian Bale macht hier wohl den besten Eindruck. Amy Adams sieht sexy aus wie nie, wird aber auch nicht schauspielerisch so gefordert.

*Film 6/10*






Trommelbauch

Sowas bekommt man dann auch mal auf den Tisch. Ein niederländischer Kinderfilm  . Die Niederländer haben ja in den letzten Jahren tolle Filme für die Kleinen en Masse produziert. Auch dieser ist durchaus unterhaltsam. 
Die Eltern von Dik Trom – von allen nur Trommelbauch genannt – sind leidenschaftlich Köche. Alle essen für ihr Leben gern, was man ihrer Körperfülle auch ansieht. Als der Vater die Chance bekommt, in Dünnhausen ein Restaurant zu eröffnen, sind sie voller Vorfreude. Doch in Dünnhausen ist praktisch die ganze Bevölkerung im Fitnesswahn und das Restaurant scheint zu scheitern. Zudem muss sich Dik mit Viktor, dem Sohn des Inhabers des Fitnesstudios um die nette Lieve bekämpfen.
Dem Zuschauer bietet sich ein farbenfroher, nie langweiliger Familienfilm. Ob man die Botschaft des Films so mittragen kann, muss wohl jeder für sich selber entscheiden.

*Film 7/10*





Once upon a time in Phuket

Sven hat genug von seinem Bürojob. Er kündigt, und fliegt nach Thailand, um in Ruhe an seinem schon lange geplanten Buch zu schreiben. Natürlich trifft er dort auf mehrere attraktive Damen. Bald muss er sich nicht nur für eine entscheiden, sondern steht auch vor der Frage, wie sein Leben weiter gehen soll.
Schwedische Komödie, die nicht mit Holzhammer-Humor daherkommt. Relativ realistische Liebeskomödie, die zwar nicht wirklich zum Lachen animiert, doch für einen unterhaltsamen Filmabend durchaus empfehlenswert ist. Wie bei schwedischen Filmen halt so üblich, kann der Film mit äußerst attraktiven Damen punkten 

*Film 7/10*







*Konzert:*

*12.08.2014 - IGNITE – Sputnikhalle Münster*

Seit bestimmt 8 Jahre kein Album mehr rausgebracht, doch die kalifornischen Hardcoreler füllen den Laden trotzdem mit Leichtigkeit. Für mich war der Laden schon zu voll, aber naja – was soll man machen. Konzert war okay. Die Songs kann man mittlerweile mitsingen. Ein paar neue Songs vom kommenden Album gabs auch zu hören. Mal sehen, ob das noch mal irgendwann dieses Jahrzehnt erscheint 

*19.08.2014 - RED FANG – Bastard Club Osnabrück*

Die sympathischen Amis werden immer erfolgreicher, ob das das letzte Konzert im kleinen Bastard Club war? Mal schauen. Zumindest geben die Jungs wieder alles und der Auftritt war wieder allererste Sahne. Für viele noch ein Geheimtipp, kann man nur empfehlen, zumal das letzte Album sehr viel zugänglichere Songs zu bieten hat.


*30.08.2014 - JULI – Waltroper Parkfest Waltrop*

Für 7 Euro Tagesticket stellt Waltrop jedes Jahr ein wirklich interessantes Fest auf die Beine. Sehr viele Stände, die zum Staunen einladen und halt mehrere Bühnen, auf denen ein abwechslungsreiches Programm geboten wird. Bevor Juli kommen, wird dem Publikum der Party-Clown Mambo Kurt kredenzt. Anders als bei Metalfestivals spielt er auf seiner Heimorgel weniger Metal-Cover als eher dem Publikum geschuldete Pop-Songs. Trotzdem kann man seiner Show einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert nicht absprechen und um Slayer kommt er nicht herum 
Juli habe ich schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen, und jetzt steht ja ein neues Album vor der Tür, von dem es auch 2 Songs zu hören gab. Ansonsten spielte die Band ein ausgewogenes Best-of-Programm. War halt mal wieder schön zu sehen, freue mich schon aufs Album und die bestimmt folgende Tour.

*10.09.2014 -  Cosmic Tribe – Meisenfrei Bremen*

Es gibt Bands, da fragt man sich, was schief gelaufen ist bei der Karriere. 4 Alben haben die Jungs aus Hannover schon raus, eins besser als das andere. Songs, die sofort ins Ohr gehen. Einfach gut und schnörkellos. Seit Jahren versuche ich die live zu sehen. Irgendwie ist immer was dazwischen gekommen. Doch jetzt hat es geklappt und gelohnt hat es sich auch. Tolle Stimmung, der Sänger heizt das Publikum gut an. Die Spielzeit ist leider etwas knapp, aber über einen Gratisgig (!!) sollte man nicht wirklich meckern. Hoffe, die können demnächst mal hier in der Nähe spielen, unter der Woche muss ich nicht immer so weit fahren, hat ganz schön geschlaucht 



​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Sep. 2014)

*Die Bestimmung - Divergent​*
Nach dem großen Krieg, der die Welt weitestgehend zerstört hat, haben sich die Menschen in der Zukunft in Chicago hinter riesigen Mauern eine neue Welt erschaffen, in der sie in Sicherheit und Frieden leben können. Die Gesellschaft ist in fünf verschiedene Fraktionen eingeteilt: Altruan, die Selbstlosen, Candor, die Freimütigen, Ken, die Wissenden, Amite, die Friedfertigen, und Ferox, die Furchtlosen. Jede Fraktion hat ihre Aufgabe für das Allgemeinwohl zu leisten. So obliegen den Altruan die Regierungsgeschäfte und die Ferox sind Polizisten und Soldaten. In letzter Zeit mehreren sich jedoch die Stimmen, die den Altruan Amtsmissbrauch vorwerfen, und vor allem die Ken streben selbst nach der Macht. Mitten in das Zentrum dieses Konflikts gerät die 16-jährige Tris, die sich wie alle Jugendlichen für eine der Fraktionen entscheiden muss. Zum Entsetzen ihrer Eltern, beide Altruan, wählt sie die Ferox. Dabei weiß sie insgeheim, dass sie eine Unbestimmte ist, die die Talente aller Fraktionen in sich tragen, aber als Gefahr für die Gesellschaft angesehen werden. Als sie gemeinsam mit ihrem Ausbilder, dem geheimnisvollen Four, einer Intrige der Ken auf die Spur kommt, die alle Unbestimmten und Altruan töten wollen, entschließt sich Tris zu handeln.

Ich muss dazu sagen ich habe das Buch nicht gehört/gelesen, man hat den Film angemerkt das er mal wieder für 2:20h zu Kurz war, hätte auch 3h gehen können. Aber so wie sich der Film anschaut, denke ich das sie viel, was im Buch passiert versucht haben zu übernehmen, aber halt alles nur Kurz angesprochen haben. Darum wirkt der Film an manchen stellen gekürzt und unfertig. Trotzdem hat mir der Film gefallen, er war durchweg Spannend erzählt und man konnte den Charakteren und der Geschichte gut folgen, auch eine gute Schauspielerische Leistung vom Newcomer Shailene Woodley die ich zuvor noch in keinem anderen Film gesehen habe, Bild und Ton waren auch sehr gut. Hoffe das der Film gut ankommt, er hat definitiv Potenzial nach oben für Teil 2 und 3.

*8/10*​


----------



## Death Row (16 Sep. 2014)

*Pretty Little Liars, 1. Staffel*

Spannend inszenierter Teenie-Thriller-Mysterie mit überaus süßen und bezaubernden jungen Damen. Krasse und dramatische Wendungen, auch wenn es hier und da dann doch stereotypisch wurde. Alles in allem aber sehr überzeugend dargestellt. Der Cliffhanger am Ende haute noch mal rein.

*8/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (18 Sep. 2014)

*Possession - Das Dunkle in dir*

Horror-Thriller mit einer Prise Familiendrama bei dem einzig Kyra Sedgwick ein bekannter Name auf der Besetzungsliste sein sollte.
Um es kurz zu machen, es geht um Exorzismus da ein junges Mädchen von einem Dämon besessen ist. Allerdings handelt es sich diesmal nicht um die katholische sondern um die jüdische Variante des Exorzismus. Damit ist der Einfallsreichtum auch schon erschöpft. 
Lediglich die soliden Leistungen der Schauspieler und die ordentliche Inszenierung, samt einiger netter Effekte, können überzeugen.
*4-5/10*

*Metallica Through the Never 3D*

:rock: Konzertfilm von und mit Metallica! :rock:
Wer jetzt einen normalen Spielfilm erwartet in dem hin und wieder gesungen und/oder getanzt wird, wird enttäuscht sein! 
Es ist keine Musicalverfilmung à la ABBA! Vielmehr ist es die Aufzeichnung eines Metallica-Konzerts (wenn man es genau nimmt sind es mehrere), welche um eine Kurzgeschichte erweitert wurde. Diese dient jedoch hauptsächlich dazu eine surrealistische, apokalyptische, albtraumhafte Stimmung und ein Spielfeld für 3D-Effekte zu generieren. 
Dies ist auch gelungen. Dane DeHaan macht seine Sache, als Hauptdarsteller nahezu ohne Text, sehr gut.
Stichwort 3D - dieser Film war der erste 3D-Film (auch BD-Film) den ich bisher gesehen habe. Gerade was 3D auf dem heimischen TV-Gerät angeht war ich skeptisch, wurde allerdings (in diesem Fall) eines besseren belehrt und positiv überrascht. 
3D bietet hier einen echten Mehrwert, man ist förmlich mittendrin statt nur dabei und das ist beim Konzertpart richtig geil! 
Ich saß nahezu den ganzen Film über mit offenem Mund und Gänsehaut vor dem elterlichen TV samt Soundbar. 
Weiterer positiver Nebeneffekt der 3D-Produktion, die bei Konzertaufzeichnungen (leider) seit einigen Jahren üblichen schnellen Schnitte 
entfallen hier erfreulicherweise.
Die Metallica "Best of live"-Tour/Bühne ist einfach bombastisch (bis dato größte Indoorinstallation aller Zeiten)!!! :crazy: 
Musikalisch sind Metallica über jeden Zweifel erhaben und dies gilt insbesondere für ihre live performances. 
Metallicatypisch wurden sie auch ausgezeichnet abgemischt, einzig der Ton der Crowd hätte IMAO teilweise lauter sein können. 
Einen kleinen Abzug gibt es dafür, das durch die Story das Konzerterlebnis geschmälert wird (ist nur eine recht kleine Auswahl an Songs und teilweise auch gekürzt) und die Story leider in sich nicht schlüssig genug ist um das auszugleichen.
Fazit: Für alle die sehr gute (handgemachte) Live-Musik schätzen ein Muss! 
Wenn möglich in 3D schauen und einen Blick in die Making-of-Extras werfen!
*9/10*
(dianelized - 6/10

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Sep. 2014)

*Arrow Staffel 1 und 2​*
Ich war schon kurz davor nach den ersten drei Folgen die Serien zu beenden, zum Glück habe ich es nicht getan. Die ersten 3 Folgen spielen sich so ab: Oliver Queen, hatte ein Schiffsunfall wie er glaubte, die ganze Besatzung gestorben sei, sein Vater gab sich noch den Todesschuss auf den Rettungsboot, mit der Aufgabe seine Korrupten Handlungen, wieder auf die richtige Bahn zu lenken. 5 Jahre verbrachte Oliver Queen auf der Insel bis er es geschafft hat wieder nach Hause zu kommen. Diese 5 Jahre haben ihn verändert, er ist nicht mehr der Playboy der er eins war, sondern versucht jetzt als Arrow, die Aufgabe seines Vaters zu erfüllen und alle Korrupten Leute in Starling City hinter Gitter zu bringen. So waren auch die ersten Folgen aufgebaut aber es wird von Folge zu Folge besser, vor allem die parallele Erzählung, zwischen der Jetzigen Welt und seinen Erfahrungen die er auf der Insel gemacht hat, sind sehr gut erzählt. Die Story wird immer Komplexer und immer mehr Personen versuchen Olivers leben und alle die ihn lieben zu zerstören. So viel zu Handlung, düster erzählte Superhelden Serien, wobei das mit den Superhelden stelle ich auch mal in Frage(?). Reicher Playboy der jetzt für recht und Ordnung sorgt, mit ein paar Gimmicks erinnert doch Stark an Batman. Die Zweite Staffel von Arrow toppt dann die erste einfach nochmal um längen. Somit kommt die 2 Staffel schon fast an ein The Dark Knight Rises ran. *Deathstroke * ist einfach ein genialer Bösewicht, der Bane von Batman alle Ehre macht. Freu mich auf Staffel 3...*9/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Sep. 2014)

Hier noch ein Trailer zur ersten Staffel, wer Interesse hat:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZgBeF0XYqU


----------



## Death Row (29 Sep. 2014)

*Godzilla (2014)*
Leichte Spoiler

Nachdem mich der erste Teaser direkt umgehauen hatte, konnte ich es kaum erwarten, bis der "König der Monster" endlich in meinem Zimmer umherstampfte. Der Anfang erzeugte direkt Interesse um die Entstehungsgeschichte der Riesenechse. Es wurden einige Elemente des Originals übernommen, sei es vom Aussehen her und dem Laserstrahl. Ausserdem ist Godzilla noch mal um mehrere Meter größer als noch Emmerich's Version, was ihn noch um einiges epischer werden lässt. Leider schafft es der Film nicht, über das Anteasern hinwegzukommen. Anscheinend wollte man wohl, dass der Zuschauer sich selber alles zusammenreimt, sei es vom ersten Auftreten von Godzilla oder auch den Kämpfen mit anderen Monstern. Ich dachte zuerst "Okay, dann wird er gegen Ende mal in voller Montur und auch mal ein vollständiger Kampf gezeigt". Fehlanzeige. Insgesamt muss man sich mit ca. 15 Minuten insgesamt mit den Monstern "zufriedengeben". Sehr enttäuschend. Klar braucht ne Story auch einen gewissen Aufbau und ich will sie auch nicht ununterbrochen sehen, aber das war dann doch zuwenig. Godzilla's Gegner waren auch sehr an Pacific Rim angelehnt, was ich etwas ideenlos fand.

Insgesamt gebe ich daher nur* 6/10 Punkten*

Ich erwarte daher ne deutliche Steigerung für das kommende Sequel. Gerüchten zufolge hat man King Kong für die Zukunft eingeplant, da das Filmstudio sich die Rechte an dem Riesenaffen gesichert hat.


----------



## 5799stefan (30 Sep. 2014)

Habe mir nochmals alle Folgen von Spartacus reingzogen, der Serie ist wirklich super gemacht, man weiß zwar wie es für Spartacus und seine Anhänger ausgeht, aber der Weg dahin ist schon intersant


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Sep. 2014)

*Unna Trilogie:*
- Bang Boom Bang
- Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht
- Goldene Zeiten

Mein schlecht bezahlter Job hat auch seine schönen Seiten, die lang ersehnte Trilogie von Peter Thorwarth hat den Weg in meine Sammlung gefunden, ohne was dafür zahlen zu müssen 
Muss man zu "Bang Boom Bang" noch was schreiben? Ein absoluter Klassiker, für mich einer der besten deutschen Filme, die jemals gedreht wurden. Hier passt einfach alles. Die Story ist gut, die Darsteller sind bis in die kleinsten Rollen grandios besetzt und der Humor ist typisch Ruhrpott. Man liegt echt auf dem Boden vor Lachen bei manchen Szenen. Wer ihn noch nicht gesehen hat: GUCKEN!! Ganze *10 von 10 Punkten* von mir :thumbup:
Daraus ergibt sich für Regisseur Thorwarth natürlich ein Problem. Wie soll man so ein Meisterwerk als Debüt noch übertreffen? Schwierig, schwierig. Mit "Was nicht passt..." hat er sicherlich keinen gleichwertigen Film geschaffen, doch unterhaltsam ist der Bauarbeiter-Spaß auf jeden Fall. Die Story ist wieder gut und manche Schwäche wird durch den wiederum tollen Humor beiseite gefegt. Thorwarth übernimmt hier selbst einer der Hauptrollen und fällt doch gewaltig ab gegen seine erfahrenen Sidekicks wie Ralf Richter, Willy Thomzcyk oder Alexandra Maria Lara. Sollte lieber hinter der Kamera bleiben, Schauspielern ist nicht das Richtige  Gute *8 von 10 Punkten*.
Mit "Goldene Zeiten" musste sich Thorwarth dann erstmals mit deutlicher Kritik auseinandersetzen. Ich denke mal, viele Zuschauer und auch Kritiker haben wohl eine weitere Zwerchfell-erschütternde Komödie erwartet. Doch hier wechselt der Regisseur dann doch ins etwas ernstere Fach. Humor gibt es durchaus noch. Aber halt subtiler. Die Story kommt leider nicht so in Fahrt und die Spielzeit zieht sich mit über 2 Stunden. Etwas straffer hätte es durchaus eine gute Gaunerkomödie sein können. So kommt doch manchmal etwas Langeweile auf, erst am Ende wird das Tempo angezogen. An den wieder mal tollen Darstellern liegt es auf jeden Fall nicht, dass ich hier nur *6.5 von 10* vergebe.

Ein Lob noch ans Label "Turbine", die alle Filme remastered haben, und das Bild ist bei allen drei Filmen hervorragend gelungen. Die Tonspuren hätten durchaus noch Luft nach oben gehabt, sind aber auch nicht so wichtig für den Genuss der Blu-rays. Wer Spaß an Extras hat, bekommt hier die volle Breitseite geboten, man kann sich noch stundenlang mit den Discs beschäftigen. Eine gelungene Box, die ich nur weiterempfehlen kann :thumbup:​


----------



## MetalFan (30 Sep. 2014)

*Dredd*

Loser Reboot eines Sylvester Stallon Klassikers (Judge Dredd) mit Karl Urban, Olivia Thirlby und Lena Headey in den Hauptrollen.
Die Story des Films ist allemal als rudimentär zu bezeichnen und ist nicht viel mehr als an ein in der Zukunft angesiedeltes The Raid. 
Viele Möglichkeiten schauspielerisch zu glänzen gibt es nicht und so gibt es darüber auch nichts herausragend positives zu berichten. 
Punkten kann der Film mit einer coolen und konsequenten computerspielartigen Atmosphäre und Optik, auch wenn die vielen für den 3D-Effekt eingestreuten Slomo-Aufnahmen (die Begründung im Film ist gelungen) in der gesehenen 2D-Version irgendwann nerven. 
Darüber hinaus knallt es ordentlich und geht auch hart zur Sache.
Alles in Allem kann ich die überwiegend sehr positiven Kritiken nicht nachvollziehen.
*5-6/10*
(Death Row - 8/10)
(Toolman - 8/10)
(Death Row - 9/10)​


----------



## Death Row (1 Okt. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> (Death Row - 8/10)
> 
> (Death Row - 9/10)​



Das erste Mal war Kino. Das zweite Heimkino. Beim zweiten Mal sogar mit "Pause" an entsprechenden Stellen zwecks.....Screenshots


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Okt. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Beim zweiten Mal sogar mit "Pause" an entsprechenden Stellen zwecks.....Screenshots



Das wirft Fragen auf


----------



## zrrtter443 (3 Okt. 2014)

die tageschau, war alles drin über krieg, mord und verbrechen...ist leider nur zu kurz


----------



## MetalFan (9 Okt. 2014)

*7 Psychos*

Krimikomödie vom "Brügge... sehen und sterben?"-Macher Martin McDonagh u. a. mit Colin Farrell, Christopher Walken, Woddy Harrelson, 
Sam Rockwell und Abbie Cornish. Wie auch schon im genanten Film liefert McDonagh mit 7 Psychos keine Mainstream-Ware ab. 
Dieser Film gehört zu denen, an denen sich die Geister scheiden. Die einen finden ihn großartig, die anderen finden ihn Mist.
Man bekommt eine abgedrehte Story mit abgedrehten Typen und gut aufgelegten Schauspielern geboten. 
Leider sind die Charaktere weitestgehend eher nervig und gleiches gilt auch für viele Dialoge. 
Man kann die Film locker verreißen, allerdings würde man ihm damit auch nicht gänzlich gerecht werden. Eine schwierige Bewertung.
*4-6/10*

*Premium Rush*

Action-Thriller mit Joseph Gordon-Levitt als New Yorker Fahrradkurier und Jamie Chung in einer Nebenrolle.
Besagter Fahrradkurier soll einen Brief ausliefern und muss schnell feststellen das jemand anderes es auf diesen mysteriöse Lieferung abgesehen hat. Es beginnt eine rasante Jagd durch die Straßen von New York...
Premium Rush ist ein moderner, auf cool getrimmter, rasanter Film der an sich eine einzige Verfolgungsjagd darstellt. Gefallen hat mir die Inszenierung in den Straßen von New York und nicht-lineare Erzählweise. Den Schauspielern wird nicht viel abverlangt und liefern daher nur solide Leistungen. Negativ anzumerken sind IMAO die teilweise zu extreme Coolness und der Mangel an Realismus.
*6-7/10*

*Cold Blood - Kein Ausweg. Keine Gnade.*

Harter Thriller mit Familenedramaelementen aus dem Jahr 2012 mit Eric Bana, Olivia Wilde, Kris Kristofferson und Kate Mara.
Ein verbrecherisches Geschwisterpaar befindet sich nach ihrem letzen Coup auf der Flucht vor der Polizei. 
Um nicht aufzufallen trennen sie sich und beschreiten unterschiedliche Wege zur nächsten Landesgrenze. 
Am Ende der Flucht finden sie wieder zu einander...
Auf diesen Film habe ich mich gefreut. Eric sehe ich gern und Olivia finde ich eh gei äh toll! Beide machen ihre Sache sehr gut!
Die Inszenierung ist gelungen und die kalte, winterliche Filmumgebung kommt als Atmosphäre gut rüber. Hätten einige Nebenrollen besser performt und hätte man sich in der Story etwas mehr auf's Wesentliche und damit verbunden auf eine (noch) stärkere Charakterzeichnung und Tiefe konzentriert, hätte es ein großartiger Film werden können. so ist es "nur" ein Guter.
*7-8/10*​


----------



## Akrueger100 (11 Okt. 2014)

Lucy mit Scarlett Johansson :thumbup: unbedingt anshen


----------



## Death Row (16 Okt. 2014)

*X-Men: Zukunft ist Vergangenheit*

*SPOILER-Alarm*

Die Mutanten stehen in der Zukunft vor der radikalen Auslöschung. Die Sentinels machen gnadenlos Jagd auf die Mutanten und deren menschliche Unterstützer. Da es keine andere Lösung gibt, schickt Kitty Pryde mittels ihrer Kräfte Wolverine's Bewusstsein in die 70er Jahre um den Bau bzw. die Genehmigung der Sentinels zu verhindern um so eine friedliche Zukunft für alle zu schaffen. Mystique ist dabei ein ganz wichtiger Faktor.....

Was sich kompliziert anhört, ist beim Zusehen aber schnell nachvollziehbar und gut gelöst. Es muss zwar wieder Mal Wolverine die Schippe in die Hand nehmen, aber er ist dank seiner Heilungskräfte eben der einzige, der die Reise schafft. Aber das kann ich auch von Seiten des Studios nachvollziehen, denn er ist sehr beliebt und ich mag ihn auch. Auch hier legt er wieder lässige Sprüche hin und es gibt einige Querverweise auf die alte X-Men-Reihe. Querverweise ist ein gutes Stichwort: ähnlich wie bei Abrams' Version von Star Trek bringt man die alten und neuen Darsteller zusammen um beide Fanlager zufriedenzustellen - tolle Idee! Was zunächst nach Überladung klingt, ist aber sehr amüsant und zuweilen auch sehr düster, besonders die Zukunft ist sehr dystopisch und die Sentinels sehr sehr unheimlich 
Die Sprünge zwischen Zukunft und Vergangenheit (die 70er) bringen echt Schwung in die Story. Game Of Thrones-Fans kommen auch auf ihre Kosten, denn Peter Dinklage spielt hier mal nicht den "Antihelden", sondern den mutantenhassenden Erschaffer der Sentinels. 
Auch bei diesem Marvel-Streifen gilt: es gibt eine After-Credits-Szene (Ich hab natürlich die Version erwischt, bei denen diese Szene HERAUSGENOMMEN wurde. Ich habe dann auch anderem Wege davon erfahren. Danke Sony Entertaintment Network!) 

Zu guter letzt die optischen Leckerbissen:
Jennifer Lawrence alias Mystique
Fan Bingbing alias Blink
Ellen Page alias Kitty Pryde
Anna Paquin alias Rogue (leider nur ein paar Sekunden zu sehen, aber 2015 kommt der "Rogue Cut" mit ihren herausgeschnittenen Szenen)
und JA auch Famke Janssen ist als Jean Grey/Phoenix zu sehen

*8.5/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (16 Okt. 2014)

*Jack Reacher*

Action-Krimi auf (loser) Basis eines Romans mit Tom Cruise in der namensgebenden Hauptrolle. 
Daneben gibt es u. a. noch Rosamund Pike , Robert Duvall, Richard Jenkins und Werner Herzog zu sehen.
Ich möchte den Film als Tom Cruise-Show bezeichnen, da er die Rolle aller Unkenrufe zum Trotz ausfüllt (im Roman ist die Figur eher ein Kleiderschrank) und alle anderen Darsteller eher blass bzw. Rosamund einen eher unspektakulärer (nicht unbedingt schlecht) Eyecatcher sind. Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt sind einige Längen und Unplausibilitäten die sich eingeschlichen haben.
Davon abgesehen ist es ein guter Film mit einer gelungenen Story, Inszenierung und einer Prise Action, Härte und Witz.
*8/10*
(Toolman - 7,5/10)

*The Tall Man*

Mischung aus Mystery, Thriller, Horror und Sozialdrama mit Jessica Biel, Stephen McHattie und William B. "Cigarette Smoking Man" Davis.
Der Film stammt aus der Feder von Pascal Laugier (führte auch Regie). 
Von ihm stammt auch einer der besten Horrorfilme (Martyrs) die ich bisher gesehen habe.
Gewisse Parallelen in der Machart lassen sich bei beiden Filmen erkennen, allerdings schlägt The Tall Man doch eine andere Richtung ein 
und ist deutlich weichgespülter. Viel sollte man zur Story nicht verraten, das Wort Horror darf man jedoch nicht überbewerten. 
So schlecht wie einige Kritiker den Film bewertet haben finde ich ihn nicht. Der Story kann ich etwas (vorstellbares) abgewinnen, aber insgesamt ist doch alles etwas unausgegoren. Auf schauspielerischer Ebene wurde in meinen Augen durchschnittliches geleistet.
*6/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 7,5/10)​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Okt. 2014)

*Lindsey Stirling Shatter Me Tour 2014 - Köln Palladium​*
Ich hatte ja schon erwartet das viele Besucher kommen werden, aber das Palladium war einfach zu kleine für sie, wäre besser rüber gekommen in der König Pilsener Arena in Oberhausen, das Palladium war einfach an allen Ecken zu Klein, in der 2 Etage waren schon jeweils 3 Reihen und die Leute standen bis zum Bierstand. Die Schlange vor der Halle war bestimmt 1,5km. Ergo Ausverkaufes Haus im Palladium. Zum Konzert Lindsey Spielzeit war mit 1:30h voll in Ordnung waren alle wichtigen Lieder aus den ersten beiden Alben dabei, mit einer Backgroundshow die ich bei einer Violine Spielerin nicht erwartet habe, war also voll begeistert dabei. Kritikpunkt war halt das Palladium da viel zu klein und die Pfeiler in der Halle einfach nur stören. Ansonsten schöner Abend:thumbup:​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (19 Okt. 2014)

*Das Schicksal ist ein mieser Verräter​**Achtung Spoiler​*Hazel (Shailene Woodley) leidet an Lungenkrebs und hatte sich auch schon fast abgeschrieben, wären da nicht die Tabletten gewesen die zur richtigen Zeit ihre Wirkung gezeigt haben, damit ist Hazel ein Lungenkrebspatient der etwas anderen Art. Zurück in ihr alltägliches Leben versucht sie sich so durch zuschlagen, macht Ihr Abitur nach usw. Bis sie eines Tages bei ihrer Selbsthilfe Gruppe für Krebs erkrankte Gus (Ansel Elgort) kennen lernt, der auch schon Krebs Patient war es aber wieder verheilt ist. Gus schafft es Hazel wieder Lebensfreude zu schenken und so will er Ihr ihren letzten Wunsch erfüllen einmal nach Amsterdam um dort einen Schriftsteller zu besuchen der bei ihren Lieblingsbuch ihrer Meinung nach zu vielen Fragen offen gelassen hat. Bevor sie Stirbt möchte sie die aber noch geklärt haben. Schöne Liebesgeschichte über 2 Jugendliche die auf ihre ganz eigenen weiße ihren Krebs bekämpfen und sich später auch noch ineinander verlieben, mit einem das ich jetzt schon mal sage traurigen Ende. Aber gleichzeitig auch ein Ende wo man mit leben kann. Der 2. Film mit Shailene Woodley den ich jetzt gesehen habe und in diesem Film überzeugt sie echt jede Sekunde. Toll gespielter Film, der wie ich mir hab sagen lassen dem Buch sehr nahe kommt. *9/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Okt. 2014)

Danger 5

Was für ein Spaß, zufällig entdeckt, habe ich alle 6 Folgen der ersten Staffel an einem Abend geschaut (ist nicht allzuviel, alle Folgen sind nur 25 Min. lang). Eine geheime Spezialeinheit versucht während des 2. Weltkrieges Hitler und seine wahnsinnigen Ideen zu stoppen. Dabei bekommt sie es auf verschiedenen Kontinenten mit Super-Robotern, Super-Waffen und sogar Klonen zu tun. Das ist absolut trashig angelegt und macht richtig Fun anzuschauen, man erkennt die Pappmasche-Modelle, Flugzeuge fliegen an Drähten, aber genau das macht den Charme dieser lustigen australischen Serie aus. Die Stories sind total beknackt. Einfach anschauen und genießen, ein echter Kracher!!! Alle Folgen gibt es bei Myvideo  synchronisiert wurden diese nicht, dabei würde auch alles Lustige verloren gehen, da die Sprachen wild durcheinander gewürfelt werden. Deutsche Untertitel sind mit dabei 

*Film 9/10*






The Returned

Zombies mal anders. Diese französische Serie springt eher auf den Mystery-Zug auf.
In einer französischen Kleinstadt tauchen aus heiterem Himmel totgeglaubte Menschen wieder auf. Die Bewohner können sich das nicht erklären, vielleicht gibt es einem Zusammenhang mit dem örtlichen Stausee, dessen Spiegel sich bedrohlich absenkt?
Die Serie ist typisch europäisch. Es wird viel Wert auf Charaktere gelegt. Spektakuläre Effekte gibt es eher weniger. Was leider negativ ins Gewicht fällt, ist das Ende der ersten Staffel, das den Zuschauer doch etwas ratlos zurücklässt. Ob die ganzen Fragen in der 2ten gelöst werden, muss sich erst noch zeigen, vielleicht kann man dann die erste Staffel anders bewerten. Für sich gesehen ist sicherlich Spannung vorhanden, doch wie schon erwähnt, fühlt man sich am Ende etwas ratlos.

*Film 7/10*



*Konzert:*

*18.10.2014 - ILSE DELANGE – Music Club Kampen/NL*

Das erste Mal, dass ich nicht alleine zu Ilse fahren muss, meinen Dank an Sachse :thumbup: und da hat er sich genau das richtige Konzert ausgesucht. Der Klub liegt total in der Pampa, was den Vorteil hat, dass man leicht einen Parkplatz finden konnte und nachher schnell wieder weg konnte 
Wie üblich war das Konzert grandios, was es noch etwas außergewöhnlicher machte, war die Tatsache, dass nicht nur ihre normale Band dabei war, sondern glücklicherweise auch die Common Linnets anwesend waren, und so auch die Songs des CL-Albums gespielt wurden mit den passenden Mitgliedern ('Calm after the Storm' dürfte ja auch in Deutschland mittlerweile bekannt sein). Und als sehr schöne Einlage durfte ein junges Mädel Ilse bei 'Miracle' am Keyboard begleiten: Tolle Aktion, die auch begeistert gefeiert wurde. Alles in Allem mein bisher bestes Ilse-Konzert. (freue mich schon aufs Nächste )


​


----------



## MetalFan (22 Okt. 2014)

*Zero Dark Thirty*

Kathryn Bigelow's leicht episodenhafte Verfilmung der Suche und Eli*mi*nie*rung von Osama bin Laden.
Wer dabei spannende Agentenaction à la Homeland oder 24 erwartet wird enttäuscht sein. 
Es ähnelt vielmehr einer Dokumentation über die (reale) sehr trockene und mühsame Arbeit der Geheimdienste. 
Die gut 2 1/2 Stunden des Films setzen kurz nach 9/11 an und umfassen somit fast 10 Jahre Realität. 
Um ehrlich zu sein passiert die meiste Zeit nicht viel. Erst gegen Ende zieht die (gefühlte) Spannung, trotz des bekannten Endes, merklich an.
Auf der Besetzungsliste befinden sich keine A-Hollywoodstars und letztendlich wird der Film hauptsächlich von der gut aufgelegten Jessica Chastain getragen. Positiv anzumerken ist der nahezu vollständige Verzicht auf US-Patriotismus/-Militarismus und ein "Wir sind die Größten"-Gehabe. Erst das Navy S.E.A.L. Team 6 wird teilweise arg cool bzw. locker dargestellt. 
Alles in Allem ein gelungener, aber zum großen Teil recht spannungsarmer Umgang mit der Thematik. 
Inwieweit das Gezeigte den tatsächlichen Vorkommnissen entspricht werde nur die realen Beteiligten beurteilen können.
*8/10*
(Toolman - 8/10)



Toolman schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal interessieren ob es die beiden Helikopter in der Art wirklich gibt/gab und ob diese öfters eingesetzt wurden.​



Meines Wissens wurde zeitnah nach der erfolgreichen Aktion von offiziellen Stellen verkündet, das keine normalen Helikopter zum Einsatz gekommen sind und das dieser Umstand auch für den Absturz/die Notlandung ursächlich war. 

*Alexandre Ajas Maniac* (Uncut)

Remake eines Horrorfilms aus dem Jahr 1980. Elijah 'Frodo' Wood gibt in dem Fall den "Maniac".
Frank, der Maniac restauriert tagsüber Schaufensterpuppen und durchstreift auf der Suche nach weiblichen Opfern das nächtliche Los Angeles. Findet er ein Opfer wird dieses kurzerhand skalpiert. 
Eines Tages begegnet ihm jedoch eine junge Frau zu der er sich besonders hingezogen fühlt...
Ein knallharter, verstörender und intensiver Horrorstreifen und definitiv nicht für schwache Gemüter geeignet! 
Besonderheit: als Zuschauer erlebt man das Geschehen nahezu ausschließlich aus der Egoperspektive des Maniacs. 
Das ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber macht das Geschehen unglaublich intensiv. 
Bei manchen Szenen muss man sich regelrecht zwingen nicht wegzusehen.
Als Hauptdarsteller mus man bei einem solchen Kniff nicht wirklich viel Leisten, 
aber in den wenigen Third-Person-View-Szenen weiß Elijah Wood zu glänzen. 
Kleine Abzüge gibt es für die etwas plakative Begründung für sein Verhalten und den teilweise geringen Realitätsgrad.
*9/10*
(dianelized - 9/10)​


----------



## Toolman (24 Okt. 2014)

*X-Men: Days of Future Past (2014)* (2014)

Der neuste X-Men bietet durchaus gute Unterhaltung, ist meiner Meinung nach aber nicht der Beste der Reihe. Der Vorgänger gefiel mir irgendwie besser. Man kommt direkt ins (zukünftige) Geschehen hinein und fragt sich erstmal wo man da ist. Ohne die Einblendungen der Städtenamen wäre ich nie und Nimmer auf die Idee gekommen, das ganze spielt sich auf der Erde ab. Fand ich irgendwie etwas überzogen dafür, dass es keine 10 Jahre mehr entfernt ist.
Der 70er Handlungsstrang hingegen ist deutlich besser geraten. Ich mag ja solche Zeitreise Wirrungen sehr  Schauspielerisch kann man sicherlich niemanden kritisieren, alle verstehen ihr Handwerk :thumbup: Alles in allem würde ich
*7,5/10*
Punkten geben.


*The Mechanic* (2011)

Was soll man noch groß zu Statham Actionern schreiben? Durchaus unterhaltsam, ein typischer Statham halt - mit coolen Sprüchen und kompromissloser Härte. Ich kenne zwar das Original nicht, aber mir gefiel das Gesamtpaket des Films: Die Darsteller, die Story, das Tempo und die Action. Gute Unterhaltung ohne großartige Spezialeffekte :thumbup:
*7/10*


*Live.Die.Repeat/Edge Of Tomorrow* (2014)

Für mich einer der Filme des Jahres! Habe ihn leider nicht im Kino gesehen, aber auch auf BR überzeugend :thumbup: Tom Cruise wie immer in seiner Paraderolle als Alleinunterhalter und Weltenretter sehr gut. Auch Emily Blunt weiß (vor allem optisch) zu gefallen.
Die 'Live.Die.Repeat' Story und ihre Entstehung ist erstmal etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig - vor allem für den Betroffenen Major Cage . Mir tat er zwischendurch schon etwas Leid, als er selbst nach nicht tödlichen Verletzungen ständig von Rita 'zurückgesetzt' wurde.  Was mir auch gefallen hat war, dass man desöfteren im Dunkeln gelassen wurde wie oft Cage schon genau diese Situation erlebt hat und was er alles getan/nicht getan/anders gemacht hat. Durch Storywendungen wird der Spannungsbogen bis zum guten Finale gehalten - zwischendurch immer mit humorvollen Szenen aufgelockert. EoT habe ich sicherlich nicht zum letzten Mal geschaut :thumbup:
*8,5/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Okt. 2014)

*Maze Runner​*
Ich mag ja Jugendbuchverfilmungen Tribute von Panem und Die Bestimmung haben es vorgemacht, so also mal schaun wie sich Maze Runner schlägt? Ich muss wieder dazu sagen ich hab das Buch nicht gelesen, was ich jetzt nach dem Film aber definitiv noch Nachholen werden. 


Aja noch ein kleiner Nachschlag zu die Bestimmung, habe das Buch jetzt gelesen und muss sagen es orientiert sich doch echt 1:1 am Film, bis auf das Ende das ist im Film etwas anders wie im Buch, darum wahrscheinlich auch nur die Mittelmäßigen Kritiken bei den Fans. 




Zurück zu Maze Runner toller Film mit einem etwas anderen Szenario, hat mich am Anafang etwas an das Brettspiel das verrückte Labyrinth erinnert, wer das gespielt hat weiß auch schon worum es in den Film geht, überlebe das Labyrinth versuche zu entkommen. Das Ende ist leider extrem offen und lässt den Zuschauer mit mehr Fragen zurück als am Anfang des Film, naja soll ja auch ein 3 Teiler werden. Wenn ich jetzt mal den Film ohne dem Ende sehe, würde ich ihn *8,5/10* geben, trotz Teils total unbekannter Schauspieler, gut rüber gebrachtes Action Drama. Mit dem Ende und dem ungewissen ob Teil 2 und 3 noch verfilmt werden... *7/10*


----------



## MetalFan (29 Okt. 2014)

*Arbitrage*

Thriller der trotz Starbesetzung in Deutschland nicht in die Kinos geschafft hat.
Zu sehen gibt es u. a. Richard Gere, Susan Sarandon, Tim Roth, Brit Marling und Laetitia Casta.
_"Robert Miller ist erfolgreicher Geschäftsmann, liebender Ehemann und treusorgender Vater und Großvater. Doch in Wahrheit hat er eine Affäre mit einer Galeristin und versucht verzweifelt, seine bankrotte Firma an eine Bank zu verkaufen. Gerade als der wichtige Deal in greifbare Nähe rückt, begeht Miller einen schweren Fehler. Kurz danach ist ihm der engagierte Polizist Detective Bryer auf der Spur."_
Richard Gere ist der Dreh- und Angelpunkt des Films und zeigt eine große Bandbreite seines Könnens. 
Seine Kollegen füllen ihre Rollen auch gut aus, können sich aber mangels Screentime nicht so in den Vordergrund spielen.
Der Film reißt viele Themen an und kratzt dadurch nur an der Oberfläche des Möglichen. 
Darunter leidet der Spannungsbogen auch etwas und es haben sich ein paar Logiklücken eingeschlichen.
Trotzdem ein überdurchschnittlicher Thriller den man gesehen haben kann.
*7/10* 

*The Last Stand* (Uncut)

Auch ich habe es mittlerweile geschafft mir Arnold Schwarzenegger's Comeback-Film anzuschauen.
Neben ihm gibt es noch Jaimie Alexander, Forest Whitaker, Peter Stormare, Johnny Knoxville und Luis Guzmán zu sehen.
Zur Story: Böser Drogenboss möchte über die Grenze nach Mexico flüchten, guter Sheriff & Co wollen das verhindern.
Das Ganze ist in einer Art Neo-Western mit Comedy-Elementen und kleinem Tarantino-Touch inszeniert.
Schauspielerische Glanzleistungen oder ausgefeilte Charaktere darf man nicht erwarten. Arnie hat noch immer eine einzigartige Leinwandpräsenz, auch wenn er körperlich mit seinem Buddy Stallone nicht mithalten kann. Jaimie ist auch ein netter Eyecatcher in Uniform. 
Kein herausragender Film, aber auf seine Art und Weise dennoch gelungen.
*7/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 7/10)
(Toolman - 8/10)​


----------



## Toolman (30 Okt. 2014)

*Fantastic Four* & *Fantasitc Four: Rise Of The Silver Surfer*

Jaja, ich weiß. Schlechte Filme und so... Aber:

1. Ich schaue grundsätzlich alles was irgendwie nach Comicverfilmung aussieht 

und...

2.


----------



## Toolman (31 Okt. 2014)

Die *Cornetto (Blood-And-Ice-Cream) Trilogie* 

Sehr spezieller Humor. Britisch halt... Teil 1 und 2 mag ich, Teil 3 hat mich enttäuscht.


----------



## Death Row (2 Nov. 2014)

*Jenna Jameson Loves Diamonds*

mit _Jenna Jameson, Kendall Karson, Dru Berrymore,....._

 */10 Punkten*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Nov. 2014)

*Interstellar​*
Christopher Nolans neues Meisterwerk, ich hab mich jetzt schon Monate auf den Film gefreut, gestern war es dann soweit, das Kino war ausverkauft, kein Platz war mehr Frei, hatte ich auch schon lange nicht mehr. 


Die Erde steht kurz vor dem Ende, die Ressourcen werden immer knapper, zudem treten in regelmäßigen Abständen Sandstürme auf. Cooper (Matthew McConaughey) der nach seiner verstorbene Frau sich um seine beiden Kinder, Murph (Mackenzie Foy) und Tom (Timothée Chalamet) kümmern muss, wird eines Tages von der NASA gerufen. Er hatte dort früher gearbeitet und war einer der besten, wusste aber gar nicht mehr, nachdem es der Welt so schlecht ging das es sie überhaupt noch gibt. Kurzum macht er sich auf um Planeten zu entdecken, die der Welt am ähnlichsten sind. Dabei muss er eines bedenken auf anderen Planeten vergeht die Zeit anders als auf der Erde...

Soviel zur Story, jeder der letztes Jahr Gravity gesehen hat weiß welche unglaublichen Bilder der Film auf die Leinwand gezaubert hat, Interstellar kommt da nicht zu Kurz. Darum müsste man den Film auch im IMAX in Berlin gucken jedes andere Kino wird den Film nicht gerecht. Naja sei es drum die Qualli des Films war selbst auf kleinen Leinwänden ein Traum. Zudem ein Soundtrack von Hans Zimmer der einen bestimmt 3 mal im Film Gänsehaut Moment beschert hat. Was bei einem Christopher Nolan Film nicht fehlen darf ist der Mindfuck am Ende des Film der mal wieder sehr Krass war und zum reden anregt. Mein persönlicher Film des Jahres, ich glaube da kommt die Tribute von Panem Mockingjay Part 1 auch nicht ran. *10/10 *


----------



## Toolman (10 Nov. 2014)

Also diese überschwängliche Lobhudelei von allen Seiten zu Interstellar finde ich etwas übertrieben. Klar ist es ein guter Film - Nolan macht das immer gut und intelligent. Aber so großartig fand ich ihn nicht. Für meinen Geschmack etwas zuviel Drama und zuwenig Action für fast 3 Stunden Film - aber gut, das ist nur meine Meinung. Aber das Ende war selbst für Sci-Fi etwas zu überdreht, da hat mir das Ende von Inception mehr zugesagt. Schlecht ist er natürlich nicht. Hat immernoch ne solide *8/10* verdient!


----------



## MetalFan (15 Nov. 2014)

*Flight*

Charakterdrama von Robert Zemeckis mit Denzel Washington in der Hauptrolle.
In Nebenrollen finden sich darüber hinaus noch Don Cheadle und John Goodman wieder.
_Bei einem Flugzeugabsturz gelingt es Pilot Whip Whitaker, durch ein waghalsiges Manöver das Leben der Insassen zu retten. Nach der anfänglichen Euphorie über die heldenhafte Tat stoßen die Ermittler bei der Suche nach der Ursache des Absturzes jedoch auf immer mehr Unklarheiten. Vor allem auch im Zusammenhang mit Whips Flugtauglichkeit._
Der Film schlägt eine andere, als von mir erwartete Richtung ein. Es ist keine Gesellschafts- bzw. Medienkritik bei der jemand nach einer außergewöhnlichen Tat zum Helden hochgejubelt und dann von den Selben Institutionen niedergemacht wird.
Stattdessen dreht es sich um einen starken Alkoholiker (+ Kokain) der etwas außergewöhnliches leistet 
und darauf hin gezwungen wird sich mit seiner Sucht und deren Folgen auseinanderzusetzen.
Dies gelingt Denzel Washington auf großartige Art und Weise. Im Film wechseln sich intensive mit leicht cool komödiantischen Momenten ab. Dabei haben sich jedoch auch ein paar Längen eingeschlichen. Weiterhin kritisch anmerken möchte ich, das in dem Film Alkohol zwar verteufelt, jedoch Kokain irgendwie verharmlost bzw. "zu cool" dargestellt wird.
*8/10*

*The Impossible - Nichts ist stärker als der Wille, zu überleben*

Auf wahren Begebenheiten (Tsuami 2004) beruhende Mischung aus Katastrophenfilm und Drama mit Naomi Watts, Ewan McGregor 
und als junger Newcomer herausstechend Tom Holland in den Hauptrollen.
Wer jetzt eine allumfassende filmische Aufarbeitung der Naturkatastrophe mit Opfern und (heldenhaften) Helfern erwartet, liegt falsch. 
Stattdessen konzentriert man sich auf eine 5 köpfige Familie (reales Vorbild), die durch den Tsunami getrennt wird und nach Tagen voller Ungewissheit über das Schicksal der anderen Familienmitglieder am Ende wieder zusammenfindet.
Die Inszenierung ist gelungen und intensiv (besonders die Umsetzung des Tsunamis). 
Genannte Schauspieler machen ihre Sache auch überzeugend und mit Einsatz.
Kritisch anmerken möchte ich den Umstand, das der Soundtrack gegen Ende des Films scheinbar doch übermäßig stark 
auf die Tränendrüsen einwirken soll und das der Film das wahre Ausmaß der Katastrophe nur in geringer Weise darzustellen vermag.
*7-8/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Nov. 2014)

*3 Day to Kill​*
Top CIA Agent Ethen Renner (Kevin Costner) verfolgt ein Terroristen mit einer Dreckigen Bombe, leider entwischt der Terrorist, weil Ethen plötzlich ein Anfall bekommt, später stellt sich heraus das er ein Gehirntumor hat. Geschieden von seiner Frau will er die letzten Tage mit seiner Tochter verbringen, die er eine ganz lange Zeit nicht gesehen hat. Da ist auch schon der Knackpunkt von den Film. Er kann sich nämlich nicht entscheiden will er jetzt eine Vater, Tochter Beziehung darstellen oder ein knallharter Agenten Thriller sein???

Leider ist er dann von beiden etwas, was nicht schlecht ist der Film hat mich gut unterhalten, er ist witzig mit paar coolen Sprüchen von Kevin Costner, doch wenn ich eine Familien Komödie sehen will dann such ich mir so eine aus mein Blu Ray Regal. In diesem Fall wollte ich ein Agenten Thriller, das hatte der Film leider nur zur hälfte erreicht, auch wenn die Vater, Tochter Beziehung den Film ein wenig aufgelockert hat. *7/10*


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Nov. 2014)

Hat sich ganz schön was angesammelt. Hier Teil 1, mehr folgt…





Nightmare on Elm Street 3

Nach dem Desaster von Teil 2, knüpft der dritte Teil der Kult-Serie wieder an den guten ersten Teil an, der Horror stimmt, und die Besetzung mit z.B. Patricia Arquette und Laurence Fishburn kann sich wirklich sehen lassen. Für mich einer der besten der Reihe, danach gings eher bergab.

*Film 8/10*





Nightmare on Elm Street 4

Mit Teil 4 fängt es dann langsam an, dass Freddie eher zu Witzfigur degradiert wird. Der Mann mit den Killerkrallen ist immer häufiger zu sehen und durch die andauernden Sprüche verliert eher viel von seiner furchterregenden Ausstrahlung. Der Film ist nicht so schlecht, aber gruselig wird es nur selten. Dafür kann die Hauptdarstellerin mit ihrem Aussehen punkten 

*Film 6/10*




Enemy

Hatte mich echt gefreut auf den Film, gute Kritiken und nicht zuletzt Sarah Gadon in einer der Hauptrollen. Was bleibt ist doch etwas Verwirrung über das Gesehene. Jake Gyllenhal spielt die den Geschichtsprofessor Adam, der sich in seinem Leben langweilt. Doch als er in einem Film seinen Doppelgänger erkennt, macht er sich auf die Suche, die ihn immer tiefer in einen obsessiven Sog reißt. Vielleicht muss man den Film öfters schauen, um ihn zu verstehen. Beim ersten Mal bleiben doch viele Fragezeichen und das Ende kann sicherlich vielfältig interpretiert werden, was bestimmt auch die Absicht des Regisseurs war. Nach erstmaligen Anschauen gibt es nur mittelmäßig viele Punkte, vielleicht werden es mehr, nach mehrmaliger Ansicht des Films.

*Film 6/10*




Liebe und andere Kleinigkeiten

Ja in der Vorstadt geht es immer seltsam zu, verrückte Typen, Sodom und Ghomorra überall. Auch hier in der etwas kleineren Version von „American Beauty“ bekommt man schwarzen Humor, kleine Dramen und anderes geboten. Die Besetzung mit Tobey Maguire, Elizabeth Banks und Laura Linney kann sich echt sehen lassen. Das Drehbuch kann mit der 1-A-Starriege nicht ganz mithalten. Die Story ist zwar ganz interessant, aber es gibt immer wieder Längen, die die Geschichte verlangsamen. Elizabeth Banks ist eine echte Augenweide, noch gar nicht viele Filme mit ihr gesehen, aber sie ist ein echtes Schätzchen.

*Film 7/10*




Non-Stop

Liam Neeson wieder in seiner Paraderolle der letzten Jahre als gebrochener Actionheld, der alles regeln kann. Der Film spielt praktisch nur in einem Flugzeug. Trotzdem ist er spannend und rasant inszeniert. Neben Neeson fungieren etablierte Mädels wie Julianne Moore oder Michelle Dockery hauptsächlich als Stichwortgeberinnen. Beim Ende muss man schon beide Augen zudrücken, die Logik macht da wohl doch Urlaub . Und das Motiv der Attentäter kommt einfach nur lächerlich daher, da sind den Drehbuchschreibern wohl die Ideen ausgegangen. Unterhaltsam isses schon, wie so häufig bei Action aus Hollywood – Gehirn aus und genießen.

*Film 7/10*




Die Schöne und das Biest

Französische Realverfilmung der sicherlich bekannten Geschichte. Man darf nicht den Fehler machen, diesen Streifen mit der verkitschten Disney-Version zu vergleichen. Diese Fassung ist dann doch etwas düsterer angelegt und Regisseur Christophe Gans hat es darauf angelegt, sich näher an der Buchvorlage zu orientieren und dem Zuschauer vor allen Dingen was fürs Auge zu bieten. Die größtenteils am Computer generierten Effekte sehen super aus und es gibt immer was zu entdecken. In den Hintergrund tritt dafür leider die Liebesgeschichte zwischen Belle und dem Biest, die viel zu schnell abgehandelt wird und nicht sehr überzeugend rüberkommt. Lea Seydoux, mein Hauptgrund den Film zu schauen, sieht natürlich bombig aus und auch die anderen Darsteller können durchaus überzeugen. Die Maske des Biests hätte schon etwas gruseliger ausfallen können. In heutigen Zeiten neigen ja alle Filmemacher dazu, alles zu verniedlichen. Wer sich mit den kleinen Fehlern des Films arrangieren kann, wird durchaus gut unterhalten.

*Film 7.5/10*




Nurse

Die Krankenschwester Abby Russell stellt sich als männermordender Vamp heraus. Als diese die junge Kollegin Danni unter ihre Fittiche nimmt, wird es blutig.
Die Story beginnt richtig gut, doch dann wird es im Laufe immer absurder und endet in einem richtigem Blutbad. Man weiß nicht, ob das alles ernst gemeint ist, mit ein paar Bierchen intus kann man die Horrorstory durchaus anschauen. Das Bier braucht man vor allen Dingen für die schauspielerische Leistung von Paz de la Huerta, selten so was schlechtes gesehen, da kann sogar Katrina Bowden positiv hervorstechen, das will schon was heißen  Katrina ist natürlich hübsch wie immer. 

*Film 4/10*




Chasing the Wind

Junge erfolgreiche Frau kehrt nach dem Tod ihrer Oma in ihr norwegisches Heimatdorf zurück. Dort wird sie von ihrem Großvater und ihrem Ex-Freund nicht gerade freudig empfangen. Langsam versucht sie, alles wieder ins Lot zu bekommen. Mittelmäßiges Drama, das eher für Freunde der Langsamkeit geeignet ist. Es passiert nicht allzuviel und auch die ganzen Dramen sind eher spartanisch ausgearbeitet und inszeniert. Punkten kann der Film mit der tollen Inszenierung der norwegischen Landschaft und der süßen charmanten Marie Blokhues, die die Hauptrolle spielt. Hab mich richtig verliebt in die blonde skandinavische Schönheit  Bitte mehr von ihr!!

*Film 5/10* 
​


----------



## MetalFan (21 Nov. 2014)

*Stirb langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben*

Nunmehr der fünfte Teil der Stirb Langsam-Reihe mit Bruce Willis. 
Kurz zur Story: McClain reist nach Moskau um seinen im Gefängnis sitzenden Sohn Jack aufzusuchen. 
Dabei stellt sich heraus, das dieser ein CIA-Agent ist und McClain mitten in seine Mission platzt. 
Fortan müssen sie sich gemeinsam allerlei Feinde erwehren...
Nach dem gelungen Stirb Langsam 4.0 war ich natürlich auf das weitere Sequel gespannt, jedoch schwante mir beim Blick 
auf die No-Name-Besetzung schlimmes. Was soll ich sagen? Der Film hat mich enttäuscht. 
Wäre Bruce nicht dabei und die Action dank des Budgets nicht so opulent, könnte der Film glatt als Direct-to-DVD-Produktion durchgehen. 
Man hat sich zwar bemüht bekannte Aspekte der Reihe aufzugreifen, jedoch ist das nicht stimmig gelungen und die Chemie zwischen Vater und Sohn-Darstellern passt einfach nicht. Alle anderen SchauspielerInnen bleiben auch blass.
Am Ende ist dieser Film leider einfach nur eine seelenlose Cashcow.
*4/10*
(Toolman - 8/10)
(dianelized - 3/10

*Mama*

Von Guillermo del Toro produzierter (seine Handschrift ist dennoch erkennbar) Horrorfilm 
aus dem Jahr 2013 mit Jessica Chastain in einer Hauptrolle.
Ein Familienvater dreht durch und bringt seine Frau um. Daraufhin flüchtet er mit seinen 2 kleinen Töchtern und strandet schließlich in einer abgelegenen Hütte im Wald. Bevor er seine Töchter auch umbringen kann, kommt ihnen jemand oder etwas zu Hilfe...
Nach 5 Jahren werden die Beiden gefunden und kommen zu ihrem suchenden Onkel und dessen Lebensgefährtin. 
Doch sie kommen nicht allein...
Wenn man für Geistergeschichten offen ist, bekommt man mit diesem Film einen stimmigen, soliden und unterhaltsamen Genrebeitrag. Bahnbrechend Neues darf man jedoch nicht erwarten. Obwohl ich sonst kein großer "Freund" von ihr bin, hat mir Jessica Chastain als Punkrockerin im Gothicstyle hier ganz gut gefallen. Alle anderen Protagonisten machen ihre Sache auch gut.
*7/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Nov. 2014)

*The Hunger Games Mockingjay Part 1​*
Vorab bitte Teil 1 und 2 gucken, ist pflicht sonst werdet ihr ganz große Probleme haben den Film zu verstehen. Der Film gibt leider keine kleine Vorschau was in den ersten beiden Teilen passiert ist. Es wird zwar hier und da ein wenig im Film selbst erwähnt, das finde ich aber nicht als ausreichend. Nun ja kommen wir zum Film selber, der ist diesmal komplett anders aufgebaut wie die letzten beiden Teile, fühlt sich schon zum Teil an wie ein eigener Film. Ich versuche jetzt auch nicht zu Spoilern, weil ich im Kino(was ausverkauft war, das 2. Mal in diesem Jahr) in der Reihe hinter mir gehört habe, wie da auch einer gesessen hat und Teil 1 und 2 nicht gesehen hat. Versteh ich auch nicht wie sowas, Leute in Zeiten von Internet immer noch schaffen. 

Weiter mit den Film... 

Jennifer Lawrence, Josh Hutcherson, Liam Hemsworth, Woody Harrelson, Donald Sutherland, Philip Seymour Hoffman und Julianne Moore geben eine großartige Vorstellung ab, Bild und Ton waren auch auf höchsten Niveau. Alles vom Setting her sehr düster gehalten, was mir persönlich sehr zugesagt hat. Die Endzeit Stimmung haben sie echt gut eingefangen, von Donnernden Explosionen über Kampfjets bis hin zu Artillerie und Dämme die gesprengt werden. 

Alles in allem ein sehr guter erster Teil 1, der auf jeden Fall nötig war weil halt so viel passiert im Buch. Das ich in diesem Fall gelesen/gehört habe. Kenn das Ende also 

Platz 2 neben Interstellar in diesem Jahr

*9,5/10​*


----------



## Toolman (22 Nov. 2014)

*Godzilla (2014)*

Der Trailer damals war stark gemacht, sehr düster. Kinobesuch hatte ich verpasst, also jetzt mit der BluRay (keine 3D Version!) nachgeholt.
Leider konnte der Film meine Erwartungen nicht erfüllen. Die Charaktere waren fast alle mehr oder weniger belanglos. Bryan Cranston war gut, hätte aber den ganzen Film tragen müssen, denn sein Film-Sohn und dessen Familiengeschichte war schlicht langweilig und wie in 1000 Filmen davor vorhersehbar.
Die Story ansich war sicher stark an die japanischen Originale (Godzilla vs.....) angelegt, hab aber noch nie einen Film davon gesehen. Geschmackssache!
Zum eigentlichen Hauptdarsteller (zumindest was den Filmtitel anbelangt) muss ich sagen: Enttäuschend! Denn eigentlich hatte er viel zuwenig Screentime und die gegnerischen Monster (hallo Pacific Rim!) standen doch sehr im Vordergrund. Godzilla tauchte genauso belanglos auf wie er dann wieder verschwand! Warum? Das gefiel mir überhaupt nicht. Schlussendlich kam dann der End-Kampf, doch auch der konnte nicht punkten - viel zu kurz. Alles in allem kann ich nicht mehr als *6/10 Punkte* geben. Extrapunkt für das Aussehen Godzillas, welches an das japanische Original angelehnt war, und Cranston hat nen guten Job gemacht!​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Nov. 2014)

Du musst bei deiner Bewertung aber berücksichtigen, das der Film von einem Indie Regisseur stammt und der bei seinem Film Monster schon viel Wert drauf gelegt hatte das Monster nur kurz zu zeigen um so die Spannung aufrecht zu erhalten. Ich fand den neuen gut gemacht.


----------



## MetalFan (28 Nov. 2014)

*Ausgequetscht*

Komödie in der u. a. Jason Bateman, Ben Affleck, Mila Kunis, J. K. Simmons, Kristen Wiig zu sehen sind.
Der mittelständische Unternehmer Joel Reynold steht kurz davor seine Firma zu verkaufen. Er gerät jedoch in's Visier von Trickbetrügern und darüber hinaus muss er sich, mehr als im lieb ist, mit seinen Angestellten rumärgern und mit seiner festgefahrenen Ehe umgehen.
Die Story hat Potential eine etwas skurrile und leicht schwarze politisch inkorrekte Komödie sein zu können. 
Leider wurde das kaum genutzt und so ist der Nervfaktor ziemlich hoch. 
Der mit bekannten Gesichtern besetzte Cast kann das nicht ausgleichen und stellt vielleicht den einzigen Grund dar diesen Film zu sehen. 
Die deutsche Synchronisation empfand ich auch nicht als gelungen. Schade!
*4/10*

*Get the Gringo*

Action-Film und gleichzeitig das "Comeback" von Hollywood's Enfant terrible Mel Gibson.
_Nach einer gefährlichen Verfolgungsjagd wird der kriminelle "Driver" in ein mexikanisches Gefängnis eingeliefert. Der Knast ist aber vielmehr eine eigene Kleinstadt, als ein abgeschlossenes Zuchthaus. Und die Stadt hat auch noch ganz eigene Regeln. Damit sind Probleme bei der Anpassung vorprogrammiert. Aber der "Driver" erhält Hilfe von einem kleinen Jungen, der ihm seine neue Heimat näher bringt._
Der Film vereint alles was Mel Gibson einst groß gemacht hat. Er gibt dort überzeugend den unbedarft/tollpatschig wirkenden, aber schlitzohrigen (Anti-)Helden, der auch noch ordentlich Austeilen kann. Der Film ist ein Mix aus zum Teil harter Action und (schwarz)humorigen, politisch inkorrekten Momenten. Das Ganze wurde auch weitestgehend rasant und erfrischend Inszeniert. Abzüge gibt es dafür das neben Gibson keiner der (unbekannten) Nebendarsteller groß aufspielen kann. Gegen Ende gibt es jedoch noch ein Paar bekannte Gesichter zu sehen.
Mir hat die Mel Gibson-Show gefallen.
*8/10*​


----------



## Sachse (28 Nov. 2014)

*42 - Die wahre Geschichte einer Sportlegende*

Wie es der Filmtitel verrät, handelt es sich hier um Biographie-Verflimung. Erzählt werden die Jahre 1945 bis 1947, als mit Jackie Robinson der erste afro-amerikanische Baseballer in der MLB für die Brooklyn Dogers (heute: Los Angeles Dogers) spielte. Harrison Ford spielt in dem Movie den Manager der Dogers, der Jackie zu seinem Team holte. 

Die Story ist ein Tribut an einen der größten Baseballer aller Zeiten, deren Trikotnummer 42 von allen MLB-Teams im Jahre 1997 zum 50. Jahrestages seines Debüts zurückgezogen wurde. Es zeigt die tiefgespaltene Gesellschaft (wie man es ja auch leider aktuell immer noch recht gut sehen kann), die damals offen vorgetragenen rassistischen Ausfälle und deren Duldung durch die Liga. Auch das Innerteam-Verhältnis wird sehr gut dargestellt - von anfängerlicher Ablehnung bis zum Ende der Saison 1947 in offener Unterstützung gegen alle Widerstände.

Die Schauspieler harmonieren als Ensemble sehr gut, herauszuheben hierbei Harrison Ford, der hier in einer für ihn ungewohnten Rolle, glänzen kann.

*8/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Nov. 2014)

*Jack Ryan Shadow Recruit​*
Wenn man erstmal die erste halbe Stunde überstanden hat, ist der Film ein echt guter Spionage Thriller, der schon ein wenig an Mission:Impossible ran kommt, aber nur ein wenig.
Es ist dann doch die Story die man schon viel zu häufig in anderen Filmen gesehen hat vor allem wer die Serie Alias gesehen weiß wovon ich spreche. Trotzdem hat mich der Film gut unterhalten auch wenn ich von Chris Pines Leistung nicht vollends überzeugt war. Dafür fand ich Kevin Costner mal wieder gut. Naja und Keira Knightley zieht einfach ihre Rolle durch. Ich finde ja, das solche Filme immer viel zu Kurz gehen, es wird fast nie genau erklärt, wie man denn jetzt auf die Spur des Verbrechers kommt. Finde ich als Serie besser gelungen zum bsp.: Alias oder 24. *7/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (6 Dez. 2014)

*Bad Teacher*

Komödie aus dem Jahr 2011 mit Cameron Diaz, Jason Segel und Justin Timberlake in den Hauptrollen.
_Sie ist mit ihren Schülern nicht gerade zimperlich. Elizabeth trinkt, kifft und ist eine rücksichtslos forsche Lehrerin mit schlanker Figur 
und blondem Haar. Sie hängt und schläft eher am Lehrerpult, statt an ihm zu sitzen. 
Als die vulgäre Elizabeth von ihrem Verlobten fallen gelassen wird, will sie sich den reichen und gut aussehenden Vertretungslehrer Scott angeln. Doch der scheint mehr Interesse an Amy zu haben..._
Die Grundidee der Story ist ein alter Hut und nicht innovativ. Das Ganze in einen Schulalltag zu integrieren hat jedoch durchaus seinen Reiz. Leider hat man sich hauptsächlich auf vulgäre Aspekte fokussiert, anstatt die Story und die Charaktere zu verfeinern. 
Garniert wird das Ganze mit der wohl skurrilsten Sexszene seit Team America: World Police.
So ist es am Ende ein Film den man gesehen haben kann (Nervfaktor gering, zu lachen gibt's etwas), aber nicht muss. 
Denjenigen die Cameron noch immer heiß finden bzw. auf tolle Beine stehen sollten einen Blick riskieren, 
denn sie präsentiert sich, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, in Topform.
*5/10*

*All Inclusive*

Rom Com in der u. a. Vince Vaughn, Jason Bateman, Malin Akerman , Kristen Bell , Kristin Davis  
(die einzige von den SATC-Mädels die mir je gefallen hat) und Jean Reno zu sehen sind. 
_Eine Gruppe befreundeter Paare reist zusammen zu einem tropischen Insel-Resort. 
Die einen sind dort, um ihre Beziehung therapieren zu lassen, der Rest begleitet sie nur, um dort zu entspannen und Spaß zu haben. 
Dort angekommen erfahren sie, dass die Paartherapie verpflichtend und nicht optional ist. Diese wirkt sich eher kontraproduktiv auf alle aus und aus dem vermeintlich als Urlaub deklarierten Trip wird ein reines Beziehungschaos._
Die Story ist ziemlich dünn und vorhersehbar, aber der prominente Cast macht das Beste daraus, ohne dabei großartig zu glänzen. 
Es mangelt an Höhepunkten, die es durchaus gibt (ich sag' nur Yoga am Strand), und so plätschert der Film relativ dialoglastig vor sich hin. 
Wäre der Cast nicht so namenhaft und die Mädels nicht so nett anzuschauen, hätte ich den Film vermutlich nicht geschaut. 
So wurde ich jedoch, entgegen vieler Kritiken, ganz gut unterhalten.
*5-6/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Dez. 2014)

*Santa Claus​*Ich hatte mich heute eigentlich gefreut da, Santa Claus 1-3 auf Sky läuft. Hatte mal wieder bock auf ein Weihnachtsfilm und kannte den noch nicht. Naja nach der hälfte von Teil 1 habe ich ausgemacht so ein Müll. Es gibt gute Weihnachtsfilme und es gibt Santa Claus. Tim Allens schlechteste Rolle und warum ändern die in jeden Film die Syncro von Tim Allen??? Ich hab ja schon viel mist gesehen aber der übertrift es echt nochmal um längen.Mal gucken vllt gucke ich mir Hugo heute Abend an mit Chloe, der soll ja richtig gut sein. Für Santa Claus gibt es ne *1/10*​


----------



## Toolman (9 Dez. 2014)

*Golden Eye*

"Ich gebe dir die gleichen 6 Minuten, die du mir gegeben hast!" - "Was heißt das??" - "Wir haben 3 Minuten!" 

Ein Klassiker und ganz weit oben in meiner Favoriten-Liste. Xenia Onatopp ist einfach genial :WOW:


----------



## MetalFan (13 Dez. 2014)

*Sinister*

Horror-Thriller mit Ethan Hawke in der einzigen Hauptrolle. 
Alle anderen Schauspieler sind bis auf Vincent D'Onofrio, der in einer kleinen Nebenrolle versteckt wird, unbekannte Gesichter.
Hawke verkörpert einen Kriminalautor und Familienvater, der sich auf die Auseinandersetzung mit wahren Verbrechen spezialisiert hat. 
Während der Entstehung seiner Bücher hält er sich in der Stadt/Region etc. des Verbrechens auf. Da sein letzter Erfolg schon eine ganze Weile zurückliegt und das Geld knapp ist, geht für sein neues Buch noch einen Schritt weiter. Mit ungeahnten Folgen...
Die Macher des Films mixen gekonnt das Genre des klassischen Horror-Thrillers mit Found-Footage-Horror. 
Wenn ich den Film beschreiben bzw. mit etwas Bekanntem vergleichen müsste, würde ich ihn als eine Mischung und übernatürliche Variante von Shining & 8mm (1999, mit Nicolas Cage) bezeichnen.
Ethan Hawke ist der Dreh- und Angelpunkt des Films und er macht seine Sache stark. 
Alle anderen können bei ihrer kurzen Screentime weder glänzen noch enttäuschen.
Die technischen Aspekte und die Atmosphäre des Films wissen von Anfang an und über die gesamte Laufzeit hinweg zu überzeugen bzw. fesseln. Die Schock-/Horrormomente werden feindosiert eingestreut. Für das Ende des Films hat sich für ein eher "klassisches" Szenario entschieden, das etwas "ge-/erzwungen" wirkt und sicher nicht jedermanns Sache ist.
Dennoch ist der Film sehenswert (für Genre-Fans).
*8/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Dez. 2014)

*Dark Shadows​*
An sich eigentlich ein toller Film, den Stil von Tim Burton erkennt man sofort wieder und ein Johnny Depp der seine Rolle als Vampir einfach genial rüber bringt. Leider ist die Story sowas von langweilig erzählt, das bis zum Schluss kaum etwas passiert und auch Chloe bekommt nur ganz wenig Playtime, dafür gibt es eine Eva Green die Ihre Rolle sehr stark spielt. Also starke Schauspieler, schwache Story wer sich darauf einlässt wird mit den Streifen Spaß haben, alle anderen machen ein Bogen drum. *6,5/10*​
*Paranormal Activity​*
Ich hatte bis jetzt den ersten Teil noch nicht gesehen, für eine low Budget Produktion ein gut gemachter grusel Film, mit Spezial Effecten auf das Minimum begrenzt. Ich hatte echt Angst bei den Film und das schaffen kaum noch Horror oder Grusel Filme bei mir. Der Film spielt auch die ganze Zeit nur in einem Haus und wird mit Kamera gefilmt von den Protagonisten, ähnlich wie bei The Blair Witch Projekt oder Cloverfield. Wer mal wieder ein guten Grusel Film sehen will klare Empfehlung guckt euch den an. *8/10 *​


----------



## MetalFan (18 Dez. 2014)

*Der unglaubliche Burt Wonderstone*

Komödie mit Starbesetzung aus dem Jahr 2013.
Im Cast finden sich u. a. Steve Carell, Steve Buscemi, Olivia Wilde, Jim Carrey, James Gandolfini, Alan Arkin und Michael 'Bully' Herbig wieder.
_Die beiden Magier Burt Wonderstone und Anton Mervelton beherrschen seit Jahren die Shows in Las Vegas und verzaubern ihr Publikum mit spektakulären Tricks. Doch privat können die beiden sich schon lange nicht mehr leiden. 
Als ihnen dann auch noch der Straßen-Zauberer Steve Gray die Show zu stehlen droht, muss ein neuer Plan her..._
Auf diesen Film hatte ich mich sehr gefreut, meine Erwartungen wurden allerdings eher enttäuscht.
Die Grundidee des Films ist nicht neu, aber im Magier-Konext interessant verpackt und durchaus charmant umgesetzt. 
Zu lachen gibt es durchaus etwas (teilweise böse), allerdings hat man die Hauptcharaktere krampfhaft abgedreht angelegt und 
sie sind dadurch eher nervig. Allerdings sind die Darsteller mit Freude und Engagement bei der Sache und machen das Beste daraus. 
Der Cast ist somit ein Pluspunkt des Films.
Fazit: Es wäre mehr drin gewesen. Kann man, muss man aber nicht sehen.
*6/10*

*Parker*

Mischung aus Action-, Rage- und Heist-Thriller mit Jason Statham und Jennifer Lopez.
_Parker ist ein Dieb mit ganz besonderen ethischen und moralischen Regeln. Bei seinem letzten Coup wurde er von seiner Crew hintergangen und tot geglaubt zurückgelassen. Er überlebt und folgt seiner alten Crew nach Palm Beach, Florida, um Rache zu nehmen. Dort holt er sich Hilfe von der Immobilienmaklerin Leslie Rodgers und verschafft sich so Informationen über deren Plan, um zurückzuschlagen..._
Ein Typischer Statham-Film - harte, coole und rasante Action mit einer soliden, aber nicht innovativen Story. Er macht seine Sache gut, gleiches gilt auch für J.Lo. Wenn gleich ihre Rolle etwas unglücklich angelegt ist. Das optische Highlight des Films gehört auf jeden Fall ihr. :thumbup:
Wenn man einen Mangel an Logik und Realismus verkraftet wird man mit diesem Film durchaus gut und kurzweilig unterhalten.
*6/10*
(Toolman - 6/10)​


----------



## Death Row (23 Dez. 2014)

*Planet der Affen - Revolution*

Packende Fortsetzung des genialen "Reboots" der Affen-Saga. Knapp zehn Jahre, nachdem fast die gesamte Menschheit von der "Affen-Grippe" dahingerafft wurde, müssen sich die Menschen in einer zerstörten Welt mit den Affen arrangieren, die sich eine eigene Zivilsation in den Wäldern aufgebaut haben. 

Höhepunkt sind natürlich die titelgebenden Affen, deren Handeln und Kultur einen Großteil der Story einnehmen. Man hat deren Verhalten erschreckend gut eingefangen und zeigt auch auf, wie sie sich in der Zwischenzeit weiterentwickelt und sogar eine eigene Sprache entwickelt haben. Die Menschen werden da fast zu Randfiguren degradiert, die Darsteller wirken neben unseren nächsten Verwandten relativ blass. Die Story ist ebenfalls stark aufgebaut, denn auch innerhalb der Affen-Kolonie gibt es Streit. Und wer den Originalfilm kennt mag erahnen, wohin das letzendlich führt. 

*9/10 Punkten* mit Erwartung auf das Finale 2016


----------



## MetalFan (23 Dez. 2014)

*Garden State*



> Zur Beerdigung seiner Mutter kehrt Andrew Largeman nach zehn Jahren wieder in seine Heimatstadt in New Jersey zurück.
> Dort wird er mit all dem konfrontiert, was er zurückgelassen hat und begibt sich deshalb auf einen interessanten Selbstfindungstrip, bei dem ihm die junge Samantha zur Seite steht.



Diese Mischung aus Komödie, Drama und Liebesgeschichte stammt aus dem Jahr 2004.
Der Film ist zugleich Zach Braff's erste Regiearbeit, darüber hinaus stammt auch das Drehbuch von ihm 
und er bekleidet eine der Hauptrollen. Neben ihm spielt Natalie Portman noch eine zentrale Rolle.
Anlässlich seiner gefeierten zweiten Regiearbeit dachte ich mir, mensch du hast noch nicht einmal den mit Kritikerlob überschütteten ersten Film gesehen und das habe ich nun nachgeholt.
Im Großen und Ganzen kann ich den Kritikern nicht zustimmen.
Story, Inszenierung und Message haben Charme und sind erfrischend etwas skurril (kein Mainstream).
Dennoch passiert nicht wirklich viel und es mangelt an Höhepunkten. Dies wirkt im Zusammenspiel mit der hohen Dialoglastigkeit eher langweilig und nervig. An letzterem hat evtl. auch die deutsche Synchronisation einen Anteil. 
Positiv anzumerken sind die Leistungen der Schauspieler und der Soundtrack.
*5/10*

*Auftrag Rache*



> Als seine Tochter Emma vor seinen Augen ermordet wird, stellt Detective Thomas Craven verzweifelt Nachforschungen über ihren Tod an. Dabei findet er heraus, dass Emma als Umweltaktivistin arbeitete und kurz davor war, einen gewaltigen Umweltskandal aufzudecken. Fortan setzt Craven alles daran, das "Erbe" seiner Tochter fortzuführen und bringt sich dadurch selbst in Gefahr, da offenbar höchste Regierungskreise mit allen Mitteln die Aufdeckung des Skandals verhindern wollen.



Action-Thriller aus dem Jahr 2010 mit Mel Gibson in der Hauprolle und somit vor Get the Gringo sein eigentliches Comeback.
Regie führte Martin Campbell (James Bond - Casino Royale).
Die Story entwickelt sich bedächtig und ist etwas verworren, weiß aber, auch durch eingestreute "harte Szenen", zu fesseln.
Mel Gibson passt die Rolle wie Faust auf's Auge und so spielt er sie auch. 
Alle Anderen machen das, was Nebendarsteller so machen.
Unter'm Strich hat mir Get the Gringo etwas besser gefallen, daher gibt's hierfür einen Punkt weniger.
*7/10*
(Death Row - 8/10)

*Shootout - Keine Gnade*



> Es ist persönlich! Sogar so persönlich, dass sich ein MPDC-Polizist, um den Mord an seinem Partner aufzuklären, mit einem Auftragskiller aus New Orleans einlässt. Denn der hat genau den gleichen Feind wie der Polizist und auch das gleiche, sehr persönliche Problem, da auch des Killers Partner umgebracht wurde. Und so jagen der Polizist und der Auftragskiller auf der Suche nach Rache gemeinsam denselben Feind.



Klassischer (B-Movie-)Action-Film mit leichten Buddy-Widerwillen-Komödie-Touch aus dem Jahr 2012. 
Zu sehen gibt es u. a. Sylvester Stallone, Sarah Shahi, Jason Momoa und Christian Slater.
Hauchdünne Story, Logiklücken, mangelnder Realismus und platte Charaktere zeichnen diesen Film aus.
Punkten kann er einzig durch Sly, Sarah :drip:, Christian und diverse harte Szenen.
*4-5/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (24 Dez. 2014)

*Oblivion*



> Nach einem Kampf auf Leben und Tod steht die Erde am Abgrund. Die Angreifer aus dem All haben kaum etwas unbeschadet zurück gelassen. Techniker Jack ist auf der Erde verblieben, um sie auf eine Wiederbesiedlung vorzubereiten. Als sich seine Mission dem Ende zuneigt, macht er einen letzten Routine-Einsatz. Doch was er dort entdeckt, ändert alles: eine Überlebende...



Sci-Fi-Action basierend auf einem Comic mit Tom Cruise in der Hauptrolle. 
n Nebenrollen sind u. a. noch Olga Kurylenko, Andrea Riseborough und Morgan Freeman zu sehen.
Die Story ist in Gänze nicht innovativ, aber packend und interessant. 
Die Macher des Films haben sich dazu entschieden die Hauptperson (Jack Harper) und dessen Entwicklung in's Zentrum zu stellen. 
Dadurch fällt der Blick auf das große Ganze (leider) kurz aus.
Alle technischen Aspekte (Effekte, Ton, Set-Styling, Inszenierung) sind absolut gelungen. 
Gerade der Kniff mit den Rückblenden gegen Ende des Films haben mir gefallen.
Tom Cruise gelingt es der Geschichte ein Gesicht zu geben ohne dabei über sich hinauswachsen zu müssen. 
Alle anderen sind auch mit Elan dabei, aber aufgrund der Fokussierung auf eine Hauptperson ziemlich austauschbar. 
Olga Kurylenko sieht nebenbei in ihrer Rolle recht knuffig aus. 
Ganz frei von Logiklöchern und Unplausibilitäten ist auch dieser Film nicht. 
Ich sag' nur Anzugnummer und ein Rechtshänder der das Gewehr wie ein Linkshänder hält und benutzt.
Alles in Allem gute Unterhaltung ohne ein Meilenstein des Genres zu sein.
*7-8/10*
(Toolman - 7/10)​


----------



## Death Row (25 Dez. 2014)

*Tödliche Weihnachten*

Action-Thriller mit hohem Bodycount und einer Story, die dünner ist als das Blut. Geena Davis geht richtig ab und Samuel L. Jackson sorgt für die coolen Sprüche. Ich werde aber das Gefühl nicht los, dass Pro 7 immens gekürzt hat. In einer Szene fährt Miss Davis einen Tanklaster mit Sprengladung >> Werbung >> sie hängt mit dem Bösewicht am Abhang. Und das ist nur ein Beispiel.

*7/10 Punkten*


----------



## Death Row (29 Dez. 2014)

*Guardians Of The Galaxy*

Die bunte Heldentruppe feiert die "Party Of The Galaxy". Der Film nimmt sich beiweitem nicht so ernst, verliert aber die Story nicht aus den Augen. Highlights sind Rocket Raccoon und seine "Zimmerpflanze" Groot :WOW:
Garniert mit wichtigen Details zum weiteren Verlauf des "Marvel Cinematic Universe" und natürlich tollen Effekten ensteht ein fantastisches Abenteuer.

*9.5/10 Punkten *

*The Expendables 3: Extended Director's Cut*

Heftig im Vorfeld kritisiert durch die FSK-16-Freigabe habe ich mir den Extended DC angeschaut, der Ab 18 ist. Aber auch das täuschte nicht darüber hinweg, dass die Truppe nun wirklich altersmüde geworden ist. Es wird viel geballert, klar. Jedoch ist es einfach nicht mehr so frisch und locker wie in den ersten 2 Teilen. Die neue Truppe wirkt einfach zu blass und die alte Truppe zu lustlos, es machte alles einen gezwungenen Eindruck. Loben muss ich hier Mel Gibson, der in seiner Rolle als Bösewicht richtig aufblüht. 

*6/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (29 Dez. 2014)

*Trance - Gefährliche Erinnung*
(Unzensiert)



> Kunstauktionator Simon wird zum vermeintlichen Held, als er den Raub eines 25 Millionen Pfund teuren Gemäldes vereitelt, der während der Versteigerung stattfindet. Es gelingt ihm im allgemeinen Durcheinander, das Bild in Sicherheit zu bringen. Die Diebe fliehen indes mit einer leeren Tasche, verpassen Simon aber noch einen harten Schlag auf den Schädel. Als er wieder aufwacht, leidet er an Amnesie und kann sich nicht mehr daran erinnern, wo er das Bild zuvor versteckt hatte. Das ist allerdings alles andere als gesund für ihn, wollen die Räuber das wertvolle Stück doch immer noch haben.



Psychothriller von Danny Boyle mit James McAvoy, Vincent Cassel und Rosario Dawson in den Hauptrollen.
Da Funky schon etwas passendes dazu geschrieben hat versuche ich es kurz machen.
Sehr interessante und packende Story bei der man am Ende das Rad vielleicht etwas zu weit gedreht hat. Da wäre etwas mehr drin gewesen.
Die Darsteller machen ihre Sache gut und Rosario hält für die Zuschauer 2 optische Highlights bereit (unzensiert schauen).
*8/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 8,5/10)

*Hangover 3*



> Alan wird in eine tiefe Sinnkrise gestürzt, als sein Vater stirbt. Doch es naht Hilfe in Form des Wolfsrudels.
> Seine Freunde Phil, Stu und Doug wollen Alan helfen, doch sie bekommen es mit einem fiesen Gangsterboss zu tun...



Dritter Teil/Abschluss der Hangover-Reihe mit Bradley Cooper, Zach Galifianakis, Justin Bartha, Ed Helms, Ken Jeong. 
Dazu gesellen sich, mehr oder weniger umfänglich, noch neue und alte Gesichter wie bspw. 
John Goodman, Heather Graham und Melissa McCarthy.
Der Film hat so gut wie nichts mit den grandiosen Vorgängern gemein und hat mich enttäuscht!
Die Idee der Reihe einen runden Abschluss zu geben hat Charme. Die Darsteller hatten sicher wieder Freue beim Drehen, aber ich hatte den gesamten Film über das Gefühl das die Bosse nur noch einmal Geld aus dem Namen quetschen wollten.
Das einzig Gute an dem Film ist, das man den original Cast beibehalten und um ein paar bekannte und gelungene neue Figuren ergänzen, sowie ein paar (schwarzhumorige) Gags und Anspielungen an Teil 1 & 2 unterbringen konnte. 
Für die beste und einzig hangover like Szene muss man bis nach dem ersten Teil des Abspanns warten. 
*5/10*

*Jack Ketchum's The Girl Next Door / Evil*



> Es ist Sommer, wir schreiben das Jahr 1958 in einer amerikanischen Kleinstadt: Das Nachbarhaus vom zwölfjährigen David bekommt zwei neue Bewohnerinnen, die es dem Jungen angetan haben - Megan Loughlin und ihre jüngere Schwester Susan. Die beiden Mädels sind Waisen im Teenageralter, die fortan bei Ruth Chandler leben. David freundet sich schnell mit Meg an. Doch nach und nach kommt Ruth's Hass auf alles Weibliche zum Vorschein und sie findet immer öfter einen Vorwand, um den Schwestern das Leben schwer zu machen und sie zu bestrafen.



Psycho- bzw Torturehorror aus dem Jahr 2007 u. a. mit Blanche Baker, Daniel Manche, Blythe Auffarth.
Es handelt sich um die Verfilmung eines gleichnamigen Romans, für den sich der Autor von einem wahren Verbrechen hat inspirieren lassen. Besagtes tatsächliches Verbrechen wurde zuvor auch schon (mit namenhaften Schauspielern) in einem eigenen Film verarbeitet.
Dieser Film zeigt auf verstörende wie drastische Weise, ohne dabei effekthaschend zu sein, zu welch kranken "Auswüchsen" die menschliche Spezies in der Lage ist. Das Wissen darüber das es im Buch noch viel heftiger zu geht, von der Realität ganz zu schweigen, 
sorgt für ein noch unangenehmeres Gefühl vor dem Bildschirm. 
Solch harter Stoff ist für jeden Schauspieler eine Herausforderung und der Cast gibt sein bestes, auch wenn mangels Bekannter Gesichter der Funke nicht ganz überspringen wollte. Der erste Teil kann etwas zäh sein, da man sich viel Zeit nimmt um in die Szenerie einzuführen, ohne die Motivation der Personen auf einem Tablett zu servieren. Diese ist zwischen den Zeilen zu erkennen. 
Mit zunehmender Laufzeit steigert sich die (An)Spannung immer mehr...
*8/10*​


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Dez. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> The Girl Next Door



Kenn ich nur mit Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Dez. 2014)

*The Wolf of Wallstreet​*
Ich hatte mich bis jetzt immer ein wenig gescheut den Film zu gucken, wegen der 3h, konnte ich mir schwer vorstellen das man den ohne längen voll bekommt. Martin Scorsese hat es geschafft 3h wirken zu lassen wie 2h. 

New York in den frühen 1990er Jahren. Der aufstrebende Aktienhändler Jordan Belfort (Leonardo DiCaprio) gründet mit Anfang 20 die Maklerfirma "Stratton Oakmont", mit der er schnell zum Multimillionär aufsteigt und zum Shootingstar der New Yorker Börse wird. Schon bald ist er hauptsächlich unter seinem neuen Spitznamen "Wolf of Wall Street" bekannt. Mit seinem Reichtum finanziert er einen ausschweifenden Lebensstil, der von Alkohol, Drogen, Sex und Dekadenz geprägt ist. Jordans Siegeszug scheint nicht zu stoppen zu sein, doch dies lässt ihn übermütig werden. Von unstillbarer Gier getrieben und mit dem Gefühl der Unbesiegbarkeit im Rücken lassen er und seine "Wolfsbande", darunter sein Kumpel Donnie Azoff (Jonah Hill), sich auf illegale Geschäfte ein. Das zieht schon bald die Aufmerksamkeit der Justiz auf sich, besonders der FBI-Agent Patrick Denham (Kyle Chandler) schaut aufmerksam hinter die Fassade von Belforts Firmengeflecht. Als die Gesetzeshüter Jordan langsam auf die Schliche kommen, droht sein gesamtes Kartenhaus einzustürzen.

So viel zur Story ein wieder mal genialer Leonardo DiCaprio der den Film immer wieder neuen Schwung gibt, immer wenn man gerade denkt das jetzt mal wieder eine ruhige oder uninteressante Szene kommt, setzt er noch ein drauf. Ein Jonah Hill der in dem Film wohl seine bislang beste Rolle gespielt hat und ein Matthew McConaughey der zumindest in der ersten halben Stunde Leonardo diCaprio kalt aussehen lässt. Auch wenn man in den Film fast nur Büro Räume sieht lebt der Film von der guten Inszenierung und dem interessanten Gesprächen und Charakteren. Einziger Kritikpunkt der Spannungsbogen ist ein wenig lasch.

*9/10​*


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Dez. 2014)

The Loft



> Fünf verheiratete Männer teilen sich ein luxuriöses Loft, um dort heimlich ihre Geliebten zu treffen. Alles läuft reibungslos, bis sie eines Morgens im Loft die bestialisch zugerichtete Leiche einer jungen Frau vorfinden. Jeder der fünf Freunde behauptet, nicht zu wissen, wer die Frau ist und wie sie in das Loft gelangen konnte. Doch es gibt nur fünf Schlüssel, von denen jeder der Fünf einen besitzt. Und niemand außer ihnen kannte den geheimen Treffpunkt. Schon bald beschuldigen sich die Männer gegenseitig, das grausame Verbrechen begangen zu haben und es scheint, als wüssten sie viel weniger voneinander, als sie bisher glaubten …



Spannender Thriller, der allerdings auch nur ein Remake eines belgischen Thrillers aus dem Jahr 2008 ist. Immer wieder gibt es unerwartete Wendungen und über die gesamte Spielzeit kommt keine Langeweile auf. Rachael Taylor ist natürlich wieder herzallerliebst anzuschauen. Doch auch die männlichen Darsteller bringen ihre Parts überzeugend rüber. Mit der Logik hapert es ab und an, da muss man schon mal drüber wegsehen. Ansonsten beste Unterhaltung, kann man weiterempfehlen. :thumbup:

*Film 9/10*


​


----------



## MetalFan (30 Dez. 2014)

*Der Nächste, bitte!*



> In Isabelles Familie gibt es eine Konstante: Auf weiblicher Seite scheiterte bisher jede erste Ehe und endete in einer Scheidung. Um dieses Schicksal mit ihrem langjährigen Freund Pierre zu umgehen, schmiedet sie den Plan, jemand wildfremdes zu heiraten, um danach ganz schnell die Scheidung einzureichen. So will sie den Fluch besiegen, um danach Pierre zu heiraten. Doch auf einer langen Hochzeitsreise mit ihrem Opfer Jean-Yves kommt es dann doch ganz anders, als sie dachte.



Französische Liebeskomödie mit Dany Boon und Diane Kruger, in ihrer ersten komödiantischen Rolle.
Die Story ist nicht neu, dünn, vorhersehbar und in weiten Teilen unrealistisch. 
Allerdings hat man versucht mit einigen Einfällen dem Ganzen eine eigenständige Note zu geben. 
Dany Boon spielt seine Rolle überzeugend und auch Diane macht ihre Sache ganz gut. Ihr fehlt allerdings (noch) die natürliche Lockerheit.
Mit über 100 Minuten fällt der Film für eine Komödie recht lang aus, dieser Eindruck kann allerdings auch durch die deutsche Synchronisation zustande kommen. Könnte mir Vorstellen das es in der weichgespülten Originalsprache etwas spritziger ist. Habe mich auch den ganzen Film über gefragt ob es nicht besser gewesen wäre, wenn Diane sich selbst synchronisiert hätte.
*6-7/10*
(dianelized - 6/10)

*Broken City*



> Billy Taggart ist ein Privatdetektiv in New York City. Früher war er einmal ein Cop, musste nach einem Zwischenfall jedoch seine Marke abgeben. Einer Haftstrafe konnte er knapp entkommen, da Bürgermeister Nicolas Hostetler ein gutes Wort für ihn einlegte. Doch jetzt, Jahre später, fordert der eine Gegenleistung: Taggart soll herausfinden, ob seine Frau eine Affäre hat.



Politthriller mit Mark Wahlberg, Russell Crowe, Catherine Zeta-Jones, Jeffrey Wright, Barry Pepper, Kyle Chandler, Natalie Martinez 
und Alona Tal als schmucke Assistentin .
Die Story erfindet das Rand nicht neu, ist aber dennoch interessant und hat Potential. 
Dieses Potential wird allerdings nicht genutzt und so plätschert der Film ohne große mitreißende Momente vor sich hin. 
Eine Bedrohungslage will nicht recht entstehen. Realismus ist auch so eine Sache, Stichwort Whisky-Konsum. 
Ein Pluspunkt des Films ist die Besetzung, auch wenn keiner Großtaten vollbringt.
Ein solider Film mit Luft nach oben.
*7/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (31 Dez. 2014)

*Iron Man 3*



> Die bösen Buben machen es Tony Stark alias Iron Man wirklich nicht leicht. Kaum hat er eine ganze Armee bösartiger Maschinenwesen ausgeschaltet, stellt sich ihm schon der nächste Fiesling in den Weg. Der Mandarin, so sein Name, trägt den Kampf um die Welt auf eine persönliche Ebene und attackiert Iron Man in seinem eigenen Unterschlupf. Doch das Superhirn weiß sich wie immer zu helfen.



Dritter Teil der Iron Man-Reihe innerhalb des The Avengers-Universums. 
Dabei sind u. a. Robert Downey Jr., Guy Pearce, Ben Kingsley, Gwyneth Paltrow, Don Cheadle, Paul Bettany, Rebecca Hall und Jon Favreau.
Popcorn-Kino vom Feinsten das vieles richtig macht, aber nicht gänzlich frei von Fehlern ist. Die Optik/Effekte (in 2D gesehen) sind bombastisch, die Darstellerleistungen sind gut und es gibt auch immer wieder witzige Momente, neben denen sich jedoch auch einige nervige eingeschlichen haben. Die Story ist gelungen, hat jedoch ihre Schwächen im Bereich des Bösewichts dem mehr Hintergrund und Screentime gut getan hätten. Ein paar Minuten weniger Laufzeit hätten dem Film auch gut getan. Ich persönlich war froh darüber das die Rolle der Pepper Potts (Gwyneth Paltrow) relativ wenig Zeit eingeräumt wurde. Sie ging mir in den ersten beiden Teilen ziemlich auf die Nerven. Besser als Teil 2.
*8/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 8/10)
(Death Row - 6,5/10)​


----------



## Death Row (31 Dez. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> (Death Row - 8,5/10)



Ich habe aber *6*,5 gegeben


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Jan. 2015)

Sneak im Kino, kleine Premiere meine erste Sneak​
*Wild Tales​*
Gleich ein Film erwischt der richtig gut geworden ist Wild Tales erzählt viele kleine Geschichten verpackt in 2h, was passiert wenn Leute mal durch drehen. Man kann jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht viel zu schreiben außer das alle Story ein sofort in den Bann ziehen. Lustiger zum Teil, schockierender Film mit Momenten, wo so ein paar mal im Kino dachte WTF.

8,5/10​


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Jan. 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> ...Habe mich auch den ganzen Film über gefragt ob es nicht besser gewesen wäre, wenn Diane sich selbst synchronisiert hätte...



Nein, wäre nicht besser, hat sie schon ein paar Mal gemacht, grauenhaft 
Sowas kann man ja immer umgehen, wenn man sich die Originalversion anschaut


----------



## MetalFan (2 Jan. 2015)

*Evil Dead*



> Zusammen mit ihrem Bruder und ein paar Freunden begibt sich die junge Mia, zwecks Drogenentzug, für ein paar Tage in ein Haus mitten im Wald. Dort angekommen finden sie das Necronomicon, das Buch der Toten. Aus Neugierde fängt einer der Freunde an, darin zu lesen. Was er jedoch nicht weiß ist, dass er damit das todbringende Böse entfesselt hat.



Horror-Film-Remake mit Jane Levy, Shiloh Fernandez, Jessica Lucas, Lou Taylor Pucci, Elizabeth Blackmore.
Da ich mich nicht erinnere das Original gesehen zu haben, kann ich keinen Vergleich anstellen.
Die Story ist ein löchriges Gerippe, nahezu keine Hintergrundinformationen und Charakterisierung der handelnden Personen.
Man hat sich ausschließlich auf die visuell äußerst ansprechende und fesselnde Inszenierung des "Zehn kleine Negerlein"-Schemas konzentriert. 
Die Darsteller machen ihre Arbeit gemäß der genretypischen Ansprüche. 
Persönlich habe ich mich auf Jane Levy gefreut , auch wenn sie die meiste Zeit bis zu Unkenntlichkeit mit Blut beschmiert ist. 
Fazit: Kein Meisterwerk, aber ein kurzweiliger & unterhaltsamer Splatter-Film mit einer Prise Komik.
*7/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 4/10)
(Flaming Sword - ohne Punktwertung)​


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Jan. 2015)

Katakomben



> Tief unter den Straßen von Paris winden sich kilometerlange Schluchten, die ewige Ruhestätte zahlloser Seelen. Als sich ein Team von Archäologen aufmacht, um das dunkle Labyrinth zu erforschen, entdecken sie ein grauenvolles Mysterium, das diese Totenstätte eigentlich für immer bewahren sollte. Der Besuch in den Katakomben wird plötzlich zu einem fesselnden Horrortrip.



Ein neuer Vertreter der Mockumentary-Horrorfilme. Leider verschenkt der Streifen sein ganzes Potential, Spannung sucht man mit der Lupe und das Ende ist total wirr. Diese Wackelkamera geht mir eh auf den Zeiger, und wenn dann so ein Murks dabei rauskommt isses noch schlimmer.

*Film 3/10*





Hercules



> Der legendäre Hercules (Dwayne Johnson) führt seine Söldner und die Armee von König Coyts (John Hurt) in die Schlacht um Thrakien. Sie wollen das Reich vom teuflischen Centaur Rhesus (Tobias Santelmann) befreien, der das Land in einem blutigen Bürgerkrieg in Schutt und Asche gelegt hat.
> Ihr Ziel: den rechtmäßigen Throninhaber Cotys wieder an die Macht bringen. Doch Hercules, halb Mensch, halb Gott, ahnt nicht, dass Cotys ein doppeltes Spiel mit ihm treibt. Sein größter Kampf, der alles von ihm fordern und seine sagenumwobenen Fähigkeiten auf die Probe stellen wird, steht unmittelbar bevor.



Man staunt schon mit was für Käse sich heutzutage Blockbuster schimpfen darf, die Story ist total dämlich, The Rock hat das Schauspieltalent eines Soap-Darstellers. Die Tricks sehen teilweise richtig billig aus. Einzig die Damen lassen einen am Bildschirm kleben  Und wie man das aus Hollywood heutzutage gewöhnt ist, die ganzen Schlachten sind so weichgespült, dass auch ja die ganzen Teenies ins Kino dürfen, bloß kein Blut zeigen. Daran krankte ja auch schon die Panem-Reihe. 

*Film 4/10*




The Purge: Anarchy



> Einmal im Jahr ist jedes Verbrechen erlaubt und es gibt nur ein Ziel: überlebe diese Nacht! Sommer 2014: Wieder ist Purge-Night. Ein Paar sitzt aufgrund einer Autopanne auf offener Straße fest und auch eine hilflose Frau und deren Tochter sind dem Chaos der Purge-Night völlig ausgeliefert. Ein Polizist könnte ihre allerletzte Hoffnung sein, die Nacht zu überleben…



Der erste Teil war ganz gut, so war ich auch auf die Fortsetzung gespannt. Bekannte Darsteller gibt es nicht mehr, dafür bekommt man eine temporeiche, actionlastige Story geboten, die sich hinter dem ersten Teil nicht verstecken muss. Für FSK16 ist der Film auch ganz schön brutal teilweise :thumbup:

*Film 7/10*




Gone Girl



> Nick Dunne meldet seine Frau Amy an ihrem fünften Hochzeitstag als vermisst. An der Suche nach ihr beteiligen sich nicht nur die Polizei, sondern auch zahlreiche Freiwillige. Doch weder sie noch aussagekräftige Hinweise auf ihr Verbleiben werden gefunden. Schnell gerät Nick in den Fokus der Ermittlungen. An seiner Geschichte von der perfekten Ehe gibt es immer mehr Zweifel. Aussagen von Freunden, Indizien belasten ihn. Die ihm zu Anfang von der Öffentlichkeit entgegengebrachte Sympathie wandelt sich zu Hass auf einen Mörder.



Trotz Ben Affleck für mich der Film des Jahres 2014, super Story, die eine krasse Wendung in der Mitte des Films nimmt. Rosamund Pike agiert hervorragend, Ben Afflecks Mimik ist wie immer. Ich kenne den Bestseller nicht. Doch bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten ist es Fincher wieder hervorragend gelungen, mich in den Bann zu ziehen. Leider ist das Ende nicht ganz befriedigend, doch wie ich erfahren konnte, endet das Buch genauso abrupt. Vielleicht auch ein guter Schachzug, so kann jeder Zuschauer das Ende nach seinem Gusto interpretieren. Wer mit Zodiac nichts anfangen konnte, wird hier vielleicht auch nicht ganz so gut unterhalten werden.

*Film 9/10*




Kings of Summer



> Die befreundeten Teenager Joe (Nick Robinson), Patrick (Gabriel Basso) und Biaggio (Moises Arias) wagen den ultimativen Befreiungsschlag: Fernab vom Einfluss und den Regeln ihrer Eltern wollen sie den Sommer in der Wildnis verbringen, um dort eigenständig zu leben. Aus dem idyllischen Zusammensein und dem Bau eines eigenen Hauses entwickelt sich die erste Stufe zum Erwachsenwerden und die Erkenntnis, dass Freunde und Familie Dinge sind, vor denen ein Mensch nicht einfach weglaufen kann …



Coming-of-Age-Film in der Tradition von Stand by me oder Mean Creek. Ich mag diese atmosphärischen sommerlichen Jugendfilme irgendwie. Die Geschichte wird vor allen Dingen getragen von den hervorragenden Jungdarstellern, besonders der Mime des Biaggio agiert fast Oscar-würdig. Besonders hängen geblieben ist natürlich der Auftritt von Erin Moriarty, was ein verdammt hübsches Mädel, ich hoffe von ihr gibt es in Zukunft mehr zu sehen.

*Film 8/10*




Meine peinlichen Eltern



> Die elfjährige Taylor hat es wirklich nicht leicht: Immer wieder schaffen es ihre Eltern, sie in Grund und Boden zu blamieren - natürlich meist ganz unabsichtlich. Sie glaubt, das schwarze Schaf in der Schule und die Außenseiterin in der scheinbar perfekten Nachbarschaft zu sein. Taylor ist überzeugt, ihr Leben sei ein Riesenchaos!
> Nur ihr Schulfreund Hector und ihre ausgeprägte Fanatasie, mit der sie immer wieder in aufregende Abenteuer flüchtet, helfen ihr bei der Bewältigung ihres schwierigen Teenagerlebens...



Diese Jugendserie lag jetzt schon seit etlichen Jahren ungesehen bei mir im Regal, irgendwann muss man ja mal reinschauen . Und was soll ich sagen? Es hat sich gelohnt. Ich finde immer, gute Kinder- bzw. Jugendserien erkennt man daran, dass auch Erwachsene ihren Spaß daran haben können. Die australische Serie punktet mit lustigen Geschichten, mit denen man sich sehr oft identifizieren kann, die Darsteller sind brillant, besonders mit der jungen Hauptdarstellerin hat man einen absoluten Glücksgriff getan. Und fürs Auge gabs auch was: Dajana Cahill, die Taylors ältere Schwester spielt, ist eine echte Augenweide, leider ist aus einer Karriere wohl nichts geworden. Für Junggebliebene auf jeden Fall sehenswert, es gab leider nur 2 Staffeln.

*Film 9/10*​


----------



## Toolman (4 Jan. 2015)

*Exodus: Götter und Könige*

Ist ja eigentlich so garnicht meine Richtung, aber hab mich dann doch breitschlagen lassen, die X-te Moses Bibelverfilmung - diesmal mit Christian Bale - in 3D(!!!) anzuschauen.
Zur Story:


> Im 13. Jahrhundert vor Christus lässt Pharao Sethos die Israeliten, Fremde in seinem Land, versklaven und, um ihre Anzahl einzudämmen, deren männliche Nachkommen im Nil ertränken. Nur ein Junge überlebt, Moses, da er von seiner Mutter in einem Körbchen auf dem Nil ausgesetzt wird. Er wird von der Tochter des Pharaos gefunden und wächst als ägyptischer Prinz mit dem Kronprinzen Ramses heran. Jahre später erscheint Gott Moses in einem brennenden Dornbusch und befiehlt ihm, sein Volk in die Freiheit zu führen.



Ich bin zwar nicht gerade sehr bibelfest, aber was ich jetzt so gelesen habe war nicht gerade positiv. Viele Stellen wurden scheinbar extrem abgeändert oder ganz weggelassen, was man aber durchaus noch verstehen kann, da man den Stoff ja auf Filmlänge (hier 150 Min) packen muss.
Die Aufmachung war insgesamt durchwachsen. Der Anfang der Geschichte bis hin zur Verbannung Moses aus Ägypten war recht zäh, der Mittelteil mit der Dezimierung des Ägyptischen Volkes durch Gott war recht gelungen, das Ende mit der Flucht Moses durch das Meer war wieder recht schwach und CGI-lastig.
Schauspielerisch war das ganze ok. Bale sowie Edgerton als Ramses machen ihre Sache gut, die Rolle des Aaron (Aaron Paul) kam etwas zu kurz. Sigourney Weaver und Sir Ben Kingsley waren total vernachlässigbar. Ein totaler Fehlgriff war dagegen John Turturro als Herrscher Seti. Ganz ehrlich, nach Transformers kann ich Turturro nicht mehr ernst nehmen 
Insgesamt ein recht ordentlicher Film, wenn man über die geschichtlichen Fehler hinweg sehen kann und die wiedermal völlig überflüssigen 3D Effekte vergisst.

*6/10* Punkte​


----------



## MetalFan (6 Jan. 2015)

*Metallica: Quebec Magnetic*

Da Silvester schon seit geraumer Zeit für mich kein Grund zum feiern darstellt, habe ich die Gunst der Stunde genutzt 
und mir etwas ordentliches auf Ohren & Augen gegeben. :rock:
Klassische Konzert-DVD von Metallica die im Rahmen der World Magnetic Tour während zweier Konzerte am 31.10. & 01.11.2009 
im Colisée Pepsi in Quebec City entstanden ist. 
Ich selbst habe sie bei einem Konzert in Deutschland bewundern können.  Ich sag' nur 3. Reihe! :rock:
Besonderheit #1 die Fans hatten im Nachhinein mittels Voting die Möglichkeit die Setlist der DVD zu beeinflussen; 
Besonderheit #2 erste Veröffentlichung unter ihrem eigenen Label.
Herausgekommen ist eine hammerharte Setlist die bild- und tongewaltig eingefangen wurde.
Gesehen habe ich es allerdings nur in 720p auf Youtube.  
Es war dennoch beeindruckend, auch wenn mit Sicherheit, im Vergleich zur Blu-ray, nicht die volle Wucht des Sounds zu spüren war.
Einen kleinen Abzug gibt es für ein paar merkwürdige Kamerablickwinkel bzw. Schnitte und den für meinen Geschmack zu leisen Crowd-Sound.
Dennoch zeigen Metallica warum sie zu Recht die größte Metal-Band der Welt sind.
*9/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (6 Jan. 2015)

*The Purge - Die Säuberung*



> Amerikas neue Regierung hat einen Weg gefunden, nicht nur die Verbrechensrate zu senken, sondern auch die Wirtschaft des Landes anzukurbeln. Die Lösung ist fragwürdig: In einer Nacht pro Jahr ist jedes Verbrechen erlaubt, niemand greift ein. James, Mary und ihre zwei Kinder verschanzen sich während dieser zwölf Stunden in ihrem Haus. Doch nachdem Sohn Charlie einen Gejagten hineingelassen hat, steht die Familie ebenfalls auf der Abschussliste.



Horror/Home-Invasion-Sci-Fi-Thriller mit Ethan Hawke und Lena Headey.
Die Grundkonstellation des Films ist nicht neu, ich erinnere nur an John Carpenter's Assault und Panic Room. Was jedoch neu ist, ist die gesellschaftliche Dimension. Da ich Filme mag die, die Abgründe unserer Spezies aufzeigen, empfand ich diesen Film sehr interessant. 
Dieses Potenzial wurde jedoch nicht gänzlich genutzt, stattdessen schleichen sich mit zunehmender Laufzeit 08/15-Elemente und Ungereimtheiten ein. Ethan Hawke fand ich gut besetzt und Lena Headey spielt ihre Rolle als tougher werdende attraktive Ehefrau und Mutter auch routiniert. Alle Anderen bleiben, aufgrund ihrer Rollenausgestaltung, eher blass. Der Gegenseite hätte ein Christian Bale in American Psycho-Form gut getan. Fazit: Sehenswert und ich bin auf die Fortsetzung gespannt.
*7/10*

*Promised Land*



> Steve Butler soll im Auftrag einer Naturgas-Firma die Bewohner einer Kleinstadt davon überzeugen, die Bohrrechte auf deren Grund abzutreten. Da die Wirtschaftskrise ohnehin schon ihre Spuren hinterlassen hat, hofft Steve auf einen schnellen Abschluss. Doch da hat er die Rechnung ohne den Lehrer Frank Yates gemacht, der sich ihm mit allen Mitteln in den Weg stellt.



Gesellschaftsdrama mit Matt Damon und Frances McDormand.
Promised Land thematisiert die Folgen der letzten Wirtschaftskrise, die Machenschaften großer Konzerne und Fracking (aktueller denn je). 
Das Ganze wird auf 2 Mitarbeite eines derartigen Konzerns und eine Kleinstadt heruntergebrochen.
Im Vergleich zu ähnlich gelagerten Werken erfolgt dies jedoch ziemlich zahm/harmlos, vorhersehbar und ohne größere dramaturgische Höhepunkte. Matt Damon und Frances McDormand machen ihre Sache gut. 
Aufgrund der Aktualität der Thematik ein durchaus sehenswerter Film mit Luft nach oben.
*7/10*

*The Colony - Hell Freezes Over*



> Im Jahr 2045 fristet die Bevölkerung der Erde ein von Not und Hunger geprägtes Dasein in unterirdischen Bunkern, um den schrecklichen Schneestürmen zu entgehen, die aus dem größten Teil der Oberfläche des Planeten eine unbewohnbare Eiswüste gemacht haben. Zwei Soldaten sind die Anführer einer solchen Zuflucht. Als sie einen Notruf von der benachbarten Kolonie Nummer 5 empfangen macht sich ein Trio auf den Weg, um dem Ursprung des SOS-Signals auf den Grund zu gehen. Dort angekommen finden sie etwas unvorstellbar Schreckliches...



Postapokalyptischer Horror-Thriller mit Kevin Zegers, Laurence Fishburne und Bill Paxton.
Kein besonders innovativer Film mit einer dennoch interessanten, packenden und harten Thematik. 
Leider kratzt man nur an der Oberfläche und mit zunehmender Laufzeit werden die Logiklöcher immer größer und der Grad an Realismus kleiner. Um diesen Umstand auszugleichen wird im erheblichen Maß an der Gewalt-Schraube gedreht. 
Für schauspielerische Glanzleistungen gibt es wenig Gelegenheit und so ist es auf dieser Ebene durchschnittliche/solide Kost.
Wenn man nicht zu sehr nachdenkt oder Fragen stellt, kann man durchaus kurzweilig spannend unterhalten werden.
*5-6/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Jan. 2015)

*If i Stay (Wenn ich Bleibe)​*
Mia Hall (Chloë Grace Moretz) muss eine schwierige Entscheidung treffen: die zwischen Karriere und Liebe. Soll die hochbegabte Cellistin ein Musikstudium an der Juilliard School aufnehmen und damit den Weg zu einer Laufbahn als Musikerin einschlagen? Für ihre große Liebe Adam (Jamie Blackley), den Sänger einer aufstrebenden Indie-Rockband, wäre in diesem Fall keine Zeit mehr. Doch dann wird ein unbeschwerter Familienausflug zu einem alles verändernden Einschnitt: Mias Eltern sterben bei einem Unfall! Und es bleibt offen, ob Mia selbst ihre Verletzungen überleben wird. Sie fällt ins Koma und steht jetzt - im außerkörperlichen Zustand - erneut vor einer folgenreichen Weichenstellung: Soll sie bleiben und sich ihrem auf tragische Weise veränderten Leben stellen oder soll sie gehen?

Der wohl traurigste Film den ich je gesehen habe, immer wieder zeigt der Film in Rückblenden, welch tolles Leben Mia doch mit ihren Eltern und Freunden hatte, während im jetzt und hier immer mehr vom Unfall von ihr gehen. Neben Kick Ass, Let Me In und Hugo wohl der beste Film mit Chloe, richtig Starke Leistung. Der Film hat mich echt geschafft, habe danach noch lange drüber nachgedacht. Das schaffen nicht viele Filme darum für dieses kleine Indie Meisterwerk *9/10* Punkte. Wenn Ihr Chloe mögt guckt ihn euch an, vergesst aber die Tempos nicht


----------



## Toolman (7 Jan. 2015)

*2-Headed Shark Attack*

rofl3
Mehr als diesen Smilie braucht man zur Beschreibung eigentlich nicht!
Nach Sharknado 1+2, Sharktopus und wie sie alle heißen musste der nun auch dran glauben. Aber im Vergleich zu diesem Film hätten alle anderen genannten mindestens 10 Oscars für schauspielerische Leistung und Effekte bekommen!
Da passte nix zusammen, weder der Cast, noch die Location. Gruppe Studenten stranden mit Boot auf einem "einsamen" Atoll. In vielen Kameraeinstellungen sieht man im Hintergrund dermaßen viel Land inklusive Boots- und Flugverkehr, dass man doch eher an der einsamen Insel Geschichte zweifeln muss  Bei dem ganzen Spaß kann man den zweiköpfigen Hai (CGI/unterirdisch schlechtes Model) getrost vergessen!
Besetzungstechnisch muss man erwähnen, dass doch 2-3 recht "nahmhafte" Darsteller dabei sind. Neben Charlie O'Connell (Sliders) und Brooke Hogan (Hogan Tochter ) sieht man noch Carmen Electra sterben. 
Wie zu erwarten gabs nix zu erwarten. Ein Punkt für Carmen, mehr nicht! 
*1/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Jan. 2015)

Respekt mir wäre die Zeit zu schade gewesen:thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (7 Jan. 2015)

@Tool Hätten es bei Carmen's Vorzügen nicht 2 Punkte sein müssen?!  

*Snitch - Ein riskanter Deal*



> John Matthews leitet ein kleines Transportunternehmen. Ein Anruf seiner Exfrau soll jedoch sein Leben schlagartig ändern. Der gemeinsame Sohn Jason wurde wegen eines Drogendeliktes zu 10 Jahren Haft verurteilt, allerdings zu Unrecht. Um seinen Sohn wieder freizubekommen, lässt sich John auf einen riskanten Deal mit der Staatsanwältin ein.



Von wahren Ereignissen inspirierter Action-Film mit Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson, Jon Bernthal, Susan Sarandon und Melina Kanakaredes.
The Rock ist dabei in einer ungewohnt defensiv angelegten Rolle (er zeigt Schwäche) zu sehen und macht das ganz gut.
Die Story ist eher überschaubar und dient gefühlt hauptsächlich dazu die us-amerikanischen Anti-Drogengesetze, sowie deren Vor- & Nachteile darzustellen. Dabei überwiegen die kritischen Töne. Um dem Ganzen einen Dokumentar-Touch zu geben wurde häufig wackelige Handkameras eingesetzt und das nervt auf Dauer. Die Darsteller liefern alle einen routinierten Job ab und heben mit ihren, zu Teil bekannten Gesichtern, den Film etwas über klassisches B-Movie-Niveau. Am Ende ist Snitch ein durchschnittlicher Film den man gesehen haben kann, aber nicht muss.
*6/10*​


----------



## Toolman (10 Jan. 2015)

*The Expendables 3*

Nach dem letzten "Film" mit der netten Haiattrappe war das eine echte Wohltat 
Da ich dieses Genre liebe und die ersten beiden Teile sehr mag, konnte mich auch der dritte Teil begeistern. Gut, die Härte der Vorgänger fehlt, trotz des Extended Directors Cut. Aber der Bodycount - speziell im letzten Abschnitt - war doch recht hoch. Die Erweiterung durch die 'junge' Truppe fand ich gut. Aber ohne das alt eingesessene Team geht halt doch nix . Ford als Ersatz für Willis war gelungen, hatte überraschend viel Screen Time, auch Snipes konnte überzeugen. Vor allem Gibson hat mich positiv überrascht. Er kann es immernoch :thumbup:
Insgesamt war ich über 2 Stunden sehr gut unterhalten und freue mich auf Teil 4
*7.5/10*​


----------



## Toolman (13 Jan. 2015)

*Transformers: Age Of Extinction*

Also rein vom Unterhaltungswert fand ich den vierten Teil gut. Die bereits aus den ersten drei Teilen bekannte Action und Bay-schen Explosionen sind auch hier reichlich vorhanden. 
Der neu ausgewählte Cast und die teilweise wirklich schwache Story rund um das Transformers Universum und speziell die 'Saat' kann da allerdings nicht mithalten. Einzig Stanley Tucci und Wahlberg wussten noch zu überzeugen, aber schauspielerisch wars das dann auch. Für einen unterhaltsamen Popcorn-Kino Abend durchaus gut, aber an die anderen drei Teile reicht er nicht heran. Ich habe aber noch die leise Hoffnung, dass der nächste Teil wieder etwas besser wird...
*6/10*


*Guardians Of The Galaxy*

Überzeugender erster Auftritt der Hüter der Galaxie! Nach anfänglichen Differenzen untereinander weiß die bunt zusammengewürfelte Truppe zum Ende hin zu überzeugen, jeder auf seine Art und Weise. Mir hat besonders Rocket gut gefallen 
Da ich auch hier die Comics nicht wirklich kenne bin ich sozusagen 'blind' in die Story eingetaucht. Anfangs hat mich der Bösewicht 'Thanos' (Avengers??) etwas verwirrt, aber es passte vom Anfang bis zum Ende fast alles zusammen - von dramatisch bis humorvoll. Abgerundet wird das ganze durch einen schönen Soundmix. Beim Groot-Dance am Ende hab ich mich fast weggeschmissen 
Ich freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung!
*8.5/10*​


----------



## Death Row (15 Jan. 2015)

*Lego: The Movie* 

Für Fans und Junggebliebene der Bauklötze ist der Film ein reines Fest. Die Umsetzung ist sehr gelungen. Ich bin froh, dass man auf Stop-Motion gesetzt hat (größtenteils), anders käme das Gefühl gar nicht rüber. Ein großes Augenzwinkern ist aber dennoch vorhanden wenn zB ein Lego-Geist mittels Fäden durch die Luft schwebt oder Geräusche von den Raumschiffen mit dem Mund "gesprochen" werden, das fand ich schon sehr lustig 
Eine Spielzeug-Verflmung, ganz anders als Transformers und das im positiven Sinne.

*8/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (15 Jan. 2015)

*Kindsköpfe 2*



> Lenny, Eric, Kurt und Marcus kehren in ihre Heimatstadt zurück, um ein weiteres Mal die alte Freundschaft aufleben zu lassen. Lenny wohnt mit seiner Familie sogar wieder in dem eher ländlichen Gebiet und scheint sich perfekt angepasst zu haben. Doch eine Gruppe von Teenagern, angeführt vom sportlichen Andy, macht ihnen einen Strich durch die Urlaubsplanung. Einmal mehr heißt es für das Quartett, sich in einem Wettkampf zu beweisen.



Wie der Titel schon suggeriert handelt es sich um eine Fortsetzung.
In den Hauptrollen sind wieder Adam Sandler, Kevin James, Chris Rock, Salma Hayek :drip: und David Spade zu sehen.
Der große Pluspunkt ist die spielfreudige und mit bekannten Namen/Gesichtern gespickte Besetzung. 
Dies zieht sich bis in die Nebenrollen (u. a. Maria Bello, Steve Buscemi, Shaquille O'Neal, 'Stone Cold' Steve Austin :thumbup:, Erin Heatherton).
Adam Sandler, der auch am Drehbuch mitgeschrieben hat, hat unbestritten ein großes komödiantisches Talent/Gespür. 
Leider kann er auch hier die Finger nicht vom Brachial- & Fäkalhumor lassen. 
Das gibt genauso Abzug wie die dünne unrealistische Story und das Totreiten bestimmter Gags. Es war trotzdem ein Spaß.
*6/10*

*Olympus Has Fallen*



> Secret Service-Agent Mike Banning wurde nach einem Zwischenfall von der Präsidentengarde zu einem Schreibtischjob verbannt. Als Terroristen ins Weiße Haus einfallen und den Präsidenten gefangen nehmen, ist Mike der Einzige, der die Situation noch retten kann.



Actionfilm mit Gerard Butler, Aaron Eckhart, Dylan McDermott, Morgan Freeman, Angela Bassett.
Der ganze Film erinnert sehr stark an Stirb Langsam, nur das der Bruce Willis-Part von Gerard Butler übernommen wird.
Das Szenario, ob in der heutigen Zeit realistisch oder nicht, hat man schon oft gesehen und es funktioniert durchaus noch immer. 
Es geht teilweise hart & blutig zur Sache und die handgemachte Action knallt auch. Die CGI-Effekt sind deutlich als solche zu erkennen und wirken eher billig. Bei einer derartigen Story mangelt es natürlich nicht an Patriotismus. Was jedoch noch viel mehr schmerzt ist das extrem dämliche Verhalten vieler handelnder Personen und die immer größer werdenden Logiklöcher. Gerard Butler ist gut besetzt und macht seine Sache ordentlich. Alle anderen machen einfach nur ihre Arbeit als Schauspieler und heben mit ihren Namen den Film über B-Movie-Niveau. 
Fazit: Ein launiger Actionfilm, bei dem man den Kopf am besten ausschaltet.
*6/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 8/10) 

*The Factory*



> Detective Mike Fletcher ist seines Zeichens ein robuster und bei seiner Arbeit obsessiv veranlagter Polizist. Er und seine Partnerin Kelsey Walker sind auf der Spur eines Serienkillers, der des Nachts durch die Straßen schleicht und es auf junge, meist obdachlose Mädchen abgesehen hat. Als Abby, Fletchers Tochter im Teenager-Alter, eines Tages plötzlich verschwindet, findet der Polizist und gleichzeitig verzweifelte Vater heraus, dass sie aufgrund einer Verwechslung entführt wurde. Der Killer hielt sie irrtümlicherweise für eine Prostituierte. Fletchers Besessenheit bringt ihn an den Rand der Erschöpfung, als er alle professionelle Zurückhaltung sausen lässt, um den Killer zu fassen und seine Tochter zu retten.



Thriller mit John Cusack, Jennifer Carpenter, Dallas Roberts und Mae Whitman.
Die Story ist nicht sonderlich innovativ, schafft es aber geschickt mit bekannten Mustern (samt finalem Twist) zu jonglieren. 
Inwieweit die Handlung an, wie angegeben, wahre Begebenheiten angelehnt ist lässt sich nicht sagen. 
Das Ganze hätte jedoch etwas packender bzw. intensiver und spannender inszeniert werden können. Bei den Schauspielern gibt es keine Ausfälle und der geschätzte John Cusack ist der Dreh- und Angelpunkt des Films. Er war allerdings auch schon mal besser. 
Ein solider Thriller den man sich anschauen kann.
*6-7/10*​


----------



## Death Row (18 Jan. 2015)

*Lotta & die alten Eisen*

Eine kitschige und vorhersehbare deutsche Komödie, die ein leicht verzerrtes Bild über die Altenpflege hergibt. Soviel Meinungsfreiheit und Freiraum wie Lotta als Praktikantin in der Pflege hat hätte ich mir damals auch selber gewünscht. Es gab ein bis zwei Momente wo ich lachen musste und auch einmal wurde auf die Tränendrüse gedrückt, aber das war's auch. Ich habe es hauptsächlich wegen Josefine Preuß geschaut (überraschenderweise mal _nicht _nackt wie sonst in ihren Filmen).

*4/10 Punkten*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Jan. 2015)

*Fargo Staffel 1 Folge 1​*
Da die Pilot Folge fast über eine Stunde geht wollte ich doch mal erzählen wie gut die Folge doch ist. 

Netflix ist ja gerade groß im kommen in Amerika hat schon jeder 2. ein Netflix Accaunt und das Programm ist dort auch nochmal um einiges größer als in Deutschland. Aber viele von den Netflix Exklusiv Serien gibt es auch in Deutschland unter anderem Fargo und es sollen noch 20 weitere Serien in 2015 Folgen. 

Ich war mal wieder auf der suche nach einer guten Serie und ein Kollege hat mir empfohlen mal Fargo zu gucken. Martin Freeman kennt man ja schon aus der Hobbit und Sherlock(auch eine geniale Serie). Mich erinnert die erste Folge von Fargo ein wenig an den argentinischen Film Wild Tales den ich letztens im Kino gesehen haben, in dem Menschen so viel Hass auf andere aufbringen, bis irgendwann das Fass überläuft und man durch dreht und jeden Tötet der einen nur schief anguckt. So auch in Fargo Lester führt mit seiner Frau ein ruhiges leben, er verkauft Versicherungen, seine Frau macht den Hausputz. Bis er eines Tages auf sein alten Schulkameraden Hess stößt der ihn in der Schule schon immer verprügelt hat und es gleich wieder macht diesmal vor seinen Kindern. Als dann auch noch seine Frau ihn als looser darstellt schwabt das Fass über...

Genialer Start einer Serie werde ich auf jeden Fall weiter gucken, Marin Freeman spielt wieder einmal richtig stark und ein Billy Bob Thornton als eiskalter Auftragskiller erinnert schon ein wenig an Javier Bardem aus No Country for old Men.

Für die erste Folge ist auch wieder so reichlich viel passiert ich bin gespannt ob die Serie das Niveau halten kann. Für Folge 1/10 gibt *10/10 Punkte *


----------



## Death Row (19 Jan. 2015)

*Stirb Langsam 5 - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben*

Der mittlerweile 5. Teil der Reihe markiert den bisherigen Tiefpunkt. Der ganze Film ist ein seelenloser Zusammenschnitt von Geballere und Explosionen, der nach 5 Minuten keinen Spaß mehr macht sondern einfach nur noch auf die Nerven geht. Für Bruce Willis war das nur ein Gehaltscheck, denn mit Engagement konnte er nicht punkten.

Okay, was natürlich herausstach war.....



 



*4/10 Punkten*


----------



## Akrueger100 (21 Jan. 2015)

*WILD​*
Frau stapf sinnlos durch die Wildnis und denkt über ihr Leben nach.
Das war dann auch schon alles.


----------



## Toolman (22 Jan. 2015)

*Operation: Broken Arrow, Face/Off, Con Air, Max Payne, Legion & Sucker Punch*


----------



## MetalFan (22 Jan. 2015)

*Man of Steel*



> Dass Clark nicht wie andere Menschen ist, muss er schon sehr früh in seiner Kindheit feststellen. Da er mit zahlreichen übermenschlichen Fähigkeiten ausgestattet ist, sind seine Eltern Martha und Jonathan Kent stets darauf bedacht, eben diese vor der Öffentlichkeit versteckt zu halten. Die Folgen einer Enthüllung wären für Clarks Umfeld und ihn selbst fatal, denken die Eltern.
> Aber als die Welt plötzlich angegriffen wird, bleibt Clark keine Wahl mehr: Die Menschheit schreit nach einem Superman - und sie soll ihn bekommen!



Reboot der Superman-Saga von Zack Snyder, David S. Goyer und Christopher Nolan.
Vor der Kamera ging es ebenso namenhaft weiter: Henry Cavill, Amy Adams, Russell Crowe, Kevin Costner, Diane Lane, 
Michael Shannon, Christopher Meloni, Laurence Fishburne, Antje Traue.
Um eine Bewertung vorzunehmen bedarf es einer kurzen Einordnung. Während Konkurrent Marvel eine erfolgreiche Superhelden-Verfilmung nach der anderen auf die Leinwand gebracht hat, konnte DC nur eine mäßig erfolgreiche Superman-Fortsetzung und Nolan's Batman-Trilogie auf der Habenseite verbuchen. Die Verantwortlichen standen demnach bei der erneuten Verfilmung des ältesten und berühmtesten Superhelden gehörig unter Druck und das sieht man dem Film an. Man fühlt sie teilweise an besagte Batman-Triloie erinnert.
Der mit bekannten Gesichtern gespickte Cast macht seine Sache ordentlich, auch wenn es nicht wirklich Gelegenheit zu glänzen gibt. 
Michael Shannon sticht als General Zod heraus. Henry Cavill ist optisch und körperlich eine sehr gelungene Superman-Verkörperung. 
Amy Adams besticht in ihrer Rolle als Lois Lane auch eher durch die Optik.
Die mittels Rückblenden aufgelockerte Erzählweise fand ich auch gelungen. Die Action und Effekte (in 2D gesehen) sind State of the Art. 
Mit Hans Zimmer als Soundtrack-Verantwortlichen kann auch nicht viel schiefgehen. So viel zu den Stärken des Films. Die Story ist nicht wirklich schlecht, aber aufgrund riesiger Logiklöcher und Mangel an Plausibilität, auch nicht gut. Die Action (Beat 'em up-Kämpfe) wiederholt sich und nutzt sich ab. Die Laufzeit ist gemessen am Umfang der Geschichte berechtigt, auf mich hat der Film jedoch zu lang gewirkt.
Unter'm Strich überwiegt bei diesem Popcorn-Kino eher die Enttäuschung, auch wenn ich anerkenne das die Macher vor keiner leichten Aufgabe standen um aus Superman keinen zweiten Batman zu machen. Die Fortsetzung Superman vs. Batman wird von mir, nicht nur aufgrund der wahnwitzigen Prämisse, mit Spannung und großer Skepsis/"Angst" erwartet. 
*6-7/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 9/10)
(Flaming Sword - "gut")
(Toolman - 7/10)
(Death Row - 9/10)​
Btw. Es ist noch immer witzig das es nur einer Nerd-Brille und etwas weniger Gel im Haar bedarf, um nicht als Superman erkannt zu werden.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Jan. 2015)

*Taken 3​*
Ich bin etwas eintäuscht von Luc Besson, war doch Teil 1 noch so genial, wie kann man die Marke bloß so runterziehen, machen wir es kurz Teil 3 ist der schlechteste Teil nicht nur weil die Story dumm ist und an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist. Den verantwortlichen ist wohl nix besseres mehr eingefallen. Was mich allerdings erschrocken hat wie kann, so eine Verwurstung noch Erfolg haben???? Das Kino war voll und ich bin auch nur rein gegangen weil mein Cousin bestimmt 20x bitte bitte gemacht hat. Das Geld kann man sich sparen. Viel zu sehr in die länge gezogen und einen Spannungsbogen der nicht langweiliger hätte sein können, eben aus dem Grund weil es zum 3. Mal die gleiche Story ist nur ein wenig anders erzählt. *3/10 *​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Jan. 2015)

*The Imitation Game - Ein streng geheimes Leben​*
Der 2. Weltkrieg ein sehr intelligenter Mathe Wissenschaftler Alan Turing(Benedict Cumberbatch) bewirbt sich bei den Briten für die Entschlüsselung des Enigma Codes. Den die Deutschen jeden Tag ändern und den bis jetzt noch keiner geknackt hat. Würde man es schaffen ihn zu entschlüsseln wäre man in der Lage die Deutschen Truppen abzufangen. Doch Alan Turing merkt schnell das er es nicht alleine schaffen kann ihn zu Knacken, er braucht Hilfe, er erstellt ein Kreuzworträtsel an die Nation, wer es schafft das Kreuzworträtsel innerhalb von 8 min zu lösen, ist dabei ihm bei seinem geheimen Auftrag den Enigma Code zu entschlüsseln dabei. 

Seit der Serie Sherlock finde ich Benedict Cumberbatch ist einer der ganz großen Shooting Stars in Hollywood. Auch in diesem Film beweist er wieder was für ein genialer Schauspieler er doch ist. Aber auch Keira Knightley macht eine gut Figur neben Benedict. Zudem findet man auch noch ein Schauspieler von Game of Thrones wieder in dem Film. Bild und Ton waren sehr gelungen und die Kamera Schnitte waren sehr ruhig, so das man dem Film gut folgen kann. Definitiv das Kino Highlight in diesem Januar. Hat mir richtig gut gefallen. *9/10 *​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Jan. 2015)

*Fargo (Serie)​*
So Abschlusswertung der Serie Fargo, nachdem furiosen Auftakt der Serie geht es auch spannend weiter bis Folge 5 die ein wenig als Lückenfüller Folge dient und Folge 7 ist auch ein wenig uninteressant alle anderen 8 Folgen sind sehr spannend erzählt. So viel WTF Momente hatte ich schon lange nicht mehr in einer Serie, die letzte war Breaking Bad. Ich finde die Serie ähnelt auch ein wenig Breaking Bad so viele unglaubwürdige Zufälle ist schon echt Krass. Ich hab dann mal ein wenig gegoogelt, ob sich Fargo wirklich so zugetragen hat wie es die Serie ein verkaufen will, nicht ganz so Krass aber Teile von der Serie sollen sich wirklich so in den USA zugetragen haben. Über die Schauspielerische Leistung brauch ich nicht viel zu sagen Martin Freeman und Billy Bob Thornton machen einen sehr guten Job und auch alle Nebendarsteller werden glaubwürdig rüber gebracht. Was allerdings nicht zu verzeihen ist, dass die Cops so unglaublich dämlich sind und das bei einer doch recht ernsten Serie. Bei der Polizei arbeit nimmt sich die Serie nicht so ernst die ist echt unterirdisch. Aber vielleicht sollte es auch so sein hat mich nur ein wenig gestört. *9/10 * Freu mich schon auf Staffel 2.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Jan. 2015)

*Can a Song save your Life​*
Dan (Mark Ruffalo, Die Unfassbaren) ist Musikproduzent, es läuft gerade nicht so gut in seinem Job, zudem lebt er noch geschieden von seiner Frau und hat seine Tochter schon länger nicht mehr gesehen. Bis er eines Tages in einer Bar Gretta (Keira Knightley) trifft, er sieht wie schön und talentiert sie doch singen kann und ist gleich begeistert von ihr, will ihr ein Vertrag anbieten für seine Firma zu Singen. Aber auch Gretta wurde gerade von Ihren Freund verlassen. Nach vielen hin und her, kann Dan sie doch dann dazu überzeugen für seine Firma zu singen, doch seine Firma ist von Gretta nicht so angetan wie Er. Also nimmt er es selbst in die Hand und macht ein Album mit ihr ohne große Firma im Hintergrund....

Schön erzählte Geschichte, wie man es von ganz klein, doch schaffen kann sehr viel Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zu ziehen. Keira Knightley und Mark Ruffalo machen ein guten Job und die Songs die man in dem Film hört sind alle sehr gelungen. Allerdings sehr vorhersehbare Story, dafür sieht man viele schöne Orte in New York. Ist nicht schlecht der Film aber doch eher für ein Film Abend gedacht als fürs Kino. *7,5/10*


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Jan. 2015)

Dracula Untold



> Die Türken unter Führung des Sultans Mehmed wollen in Transsylvanien Kinder für ihre Armee rekrutieren, um ganz Europa in ihre Gewalt zu bringen. Graf Vlad, der einst für die Osmanen als Kindersoldat kämpfen musste und sich als "Pfähler" einen Namen machte, verweigert dem Despoten den Gehorsam. Um seine Untertanen sowie Frau und Sohn vor dem Zorn des Despoten zu schützen, begibt er sich ins Reißzahngebirge und geht dort mit einem mysteriösen Ungeheuer einen unheiligen Pakt ein, der ihn zum unsterblichen Monster macht.



Laut vielen Rezensenten orientiert sich der Film im Gegensatz zu Bram Stokers Draula an vielen realen historischen Fakten. Ob das alles so stimmt oder nicht, ist mir nicht so wichtig, doch der Film war überraschend unterhaltsam und wegen der kurzen Laufzeit von nur ca. 92 Minuten entsteht kaum Leerlauf. Die Effekte sehen gut aus, die Darsteller sind überzeugend (Sarah Gadon :drip und die Story ist interessant. Vielleicht hätte der Film auch ruhig etwas länger sein können, einiges läuft schon fast zu schnell ab. Ob es - wie geplant war - noch Fortsetzungen geben wird, muss man wohl abwarten. Für mich als Horrorfilmfan hätte es auch ruhig mehr Blut geben können, das wurde mal wieder geopfert, um eine familienfreundliche Freigabe zu erreichen. Wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob sich 12-jährige den Film schon anschauen sollten, ein bisschen gruselig und gewalttätig geht es ab und zu doch schon zu.

*Film 7.5/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (31 Jan. 2015)

*World War Z*
(Extended Action Cut)



> Von der heilen Welt in die Apokalypse: Gerry Lane ist gerade mit seiner Familie in New York, als Zombies über die Stadt herfallen.
> Für Lane geht es ab sofort nicht nur um das Schicksal seiner Familie, sondern auch um das der ganzen Menschheit.
> Als UN-Mitarbeiter soll er die Hintergründe der Katastrophe aufklären und die Zombies von der Machtergreifung abhalten.



Zombie-Action-Film von James Bond-Regieseur Marc Forster mit Brad Pitt als einzig wirklich namenhaften Schauspieler auf der Besetzungsliste.
Zur Überraschung hat sich Moritz Bleibtreu in einer Nebenrolle wiedergefunden.
Einziger Pluspunkt des Films ist das Budget von geschätzt 150-250 Mio. US$, welches sich in der Bildgewalt und Inszenierung widerspiegelt.
Die Story ist ziemlich dünn und alles andere als Innovativ - wirkt wie eine Mischung aus The Walking Dead und Contagion.
Sie wird allerdings rasant vorangetrieben, sodass auch eine gewisse Spannung aufgebaut wird.
Trotz der verschiedenen Handlungsorte, den Israel-Part fand ich gelungen, hätte ich mir bei dem Titel "mehr von der Welt" vorgestellt/gewünscht.
Die Schauspieler bleiben allesamt blass und dienen, mit Ausnahme von Brad Pitt, lediglich als Staffage.
Aus kommerziellen Gründen ist dieser Vertreter (auch in der gesehenen längeren Fassung) des Zombie-Genres leider ziemlich weichgespült und blutarm. Das Verhalten der Zombies, die sich plötzlich in bester Sprintermanier bewegen können, stieß mir auch sauer auf.
Letztendlich ist der Film wohl nur entstanden um vom (berechtigten) The Walking Dead-Hype zu profitieren. 
Mit dem Ende des Films hat man sich auch die Tür für eine Fortsetzung offen gelassen.
*6/10*
(Toolman - 4/10)​


----------



## Harry1982 (31 Jan. 2015)

*4, 3, 2, 1*

Britischer Thriller mit Emma Roberts. Wobei Thriller hier m. M. nach übertrieben ist und das ganze eher Richtung Krimikomödie geht.

Der Film handelt von 4 Mädels im Alter von 16 und 17 Jahren und ihrem Wochenende. Dabei wird nacheinander von jeder Darstellerin die Geschichte erzählt. Diese kreuzen sich und verbinden sich zum Ende hin zu einem Handlungsstrang. Teilweise sehr gut und spannend erzählt, an manchen Stellen jedoch übertrieben und langweilig. Ausdrucksweise und Sprache sind manchmal echt heftig und derbe und wohl der Grund für die hohe FSK-Einstufung. 

Highlight des Filmes für mich natürlich Emmchen. Aber auch Tamsin Egerton, die den Großteil ihrer Geschichte ohne Hose rumläuft  , ist ein Augenschmauß.

*7/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Feb. 2015)

*Ouija - Spiel nicht mit dem Teufel​*
Nach langem mal wieder ein Horror Film im Kino gesehen, der auch gar nicht so schlecht war, versteh gar nicht die ganzen schlechten Kritiken, mich hat er Unterhalten und das zählt für mich bei einem Horror Film. Ich fand es schade, das er nur seichten Grusel erzeugt hat, alles Effekte die Im Kino zwar ihre Wirkung zeigten, beim Heimkino aber wohl versagen. Darum würde ich den Film auch im Kino empfehlen setzt euch ein bisschen weiter nach vorne dann klappts auch mit dem Grusel. Von dem Schauspielern kannte ich keinen, Leistungen waren aber akzeptabel.Bisschen mehr Grusel und er hätte echt sehr gut werden können, so allerdings nur... *7/10 *


----------



## MetalFan (5 Feb. 2015)

*Pacific Rim*



> Die Menschheit wird von Monstern angegriffen, die aus dem Meer zu kommen scheinen. Zahllose Tote und Zerstörungen sind zu beklagen. Um die Monster effektiv zu bekämpfen, wird eine neu entwickelte Waffe eingesetzt: die Jäger. Diese riesigen Kampfroboter werden von zwei Piloten gleichzeitig gesteuert. Doch der Kampf scheint aussichtslos. Deswegen wird der Ex-Pilot Raleigh Becket angeheuert, um gegen die übermächtigen Gegner vorzugehen.



Sci-Fi-Action-Film von Meisterregisseur Guillermo del Toro mit Idris Elba und Ron Perlman als einzig bekannte Schauspieler.
Die japanische Comic/Manga-Vorlage kenne ich nicht, das ganze Erinnert mich jedoch stark an die alten "Godzilla vs. ..."-Filme. 
Der Film kann ausschließlich mit einigen witzigen Momenten, dem Soundtrack, der Inszenierung und den Effekten (in 2D gesehen) punkten. 
Die rudimentäre Story verläuft nach Schema F und außer den genannten Schauspielern kann sich nicht wirklich jemand in den Vordergrund spielen. Unterm Strich fehlt dem Film nur eine attraktive Frau und eine Priese US-Militarismus zu einem Michael Bay-Film. 
So heißt es Kopf ausschalten und das Beat 'em up-Geschen genießen.
*6-7/10*
(Toolman - 8/10)
(FunkyCop999 - 8,5/10)
(Acienn - "kurzweilig & murks"
Harry1982 - "schlecht"

*The Call - Leg nicht auf*



> Jordan Turner ist Telefonistin in der Notrufzentrale. Nach einem unglücklichen Zwischenfall, den sie mitverschuldet hat, fällt ihre Anruferin einem Killer zum Opfer. Obwohl Jordan von nun an in einer anderen Abteilung arbeitet, wird sie doch wieder mit demselben Täter konfrontiert. Der hat nämlich die junge Casey entführt und hinterlässt eine Spur der Gewalt.



Thriller von Brad Anderson mit Halle Berry und Abigail Breslin (im BH zu sehen ).
Minimalistischer spannender Film der über weite Strecken auch ziemlich realistisch gehalten ist. 
Manches Verhalten wirkt unlogisch und nervig, jedoch verhält man sich in Extremsituationen sicher nicht rational.
Die Rolle des Serienkillers hätte, gerade gegen Ende, noch etwas weiter ausgearbeitet werden können. 
Die Schauspieler machen allesamt eine richtig guten Job (abgesehen von Halle's Frisur die mir nicht gefällt).
Was dem Film eine Superwertung versaut ist das Ende! kopf99
*7/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 8/10)

*Night Will Fall*



> Im Frühjahr des Jahres 1945 dringen die Alliierten immer weiter in Richtung Berlin vor. Doch was sie in den befreiten Gebieten finden entzieht sich jeglicher Vorstellung: Menschenverachtende Konzentrationslager, die vom Tod bewohnt werden. Amerikaner und Briten beginnen diese unvorstellbaren Taten auch Film aufzunehmen. Einer der Filmemacher ist Meisterregisseur Alfred Hitchcock. Gemeinsam mit Sidney Bernstein hat er Aufnahmen vom unfassbaren Grauen der Lager gemacht, die nun, fast 70 Jahre später, in einer überarbeiteten und restaurierten Version von Regisseur André Singer neu zusammengesetzt und aufgeführt wird. Dabei ist Singer in den britischen Kriegsarchiven auf bisher verloren geglaubte Filmpassagen gestoßen, die dem Film seine ursprüngliche Struktur zurückgeben. Dabei wird einem bewusst, dass der Schrecken und die Wucht der Bilder nichts von ihrer Wirkung verloren haben.



Ich habe diesen Film im Rahmen einer längeren Geschichtssession anlässlich des 70sten Jahrestag der Auschwitz-Befreiung gesehen. 
(Youtube, da im TV/Mediathek verpasst.)
Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Dokumentation über die Entstehung bzw. die Geschichte einer anderen Dokumentation.
Der Beschreibung kann ich nur hinzufügen, das auch Zeitzeugen zu Wort kommen.
Obwohl nicht alle Originalaufnahmen zu sehen sind in seiner ungeschönten Art und Weise ein sehr beklemmendes Werk und 
für jeden Geschichtsinteressierten ein Muss. Für Kinder oder zartbesaitete Personen nicht geeignet! 
Es werden mehr tote Menschen gezeigt als in jedem Horrorfilm, mit dem Unterschied das
diese hier nach dem Dreh nicht wieder aufgestanden sind. 
Ein wichtiges Mahnmal dafür, das dieser Teil der Geschichte nie in Vergessenheit geraten darf!
*10/10*​


----------



## Sachse (6 Feb. 2015)

da ich die Rezi-Datei aus Versehen gelöscht habe, musste ich Teile der Rezensionen nochmals verfassen kopf99

*InTime*​
In einer nicht allzufernen Zukunft hört der Mensch mit Erreichen des 25. Lebensjahres auf zu altern, jedoch zu einem hohen Preis. Es bleibt lediglich noch ein Jahr auf der Lebensuhr. Hier lernen wir den Hauptdarsteller Will Salas (Justin Timberlake) kennen, der sich mehr schlecht als recht durch das Leben schlägt und eines Abends einen Fremden vor einer Gang bewahrt. Dieser, des ewigen Lebens überdrüssig, vermacht ihm sein noch mehrere hundert Jahrhundert währendes Lebens, ohne das Will etwas dagegen unternehmen kann. Unfähig, mit dieser gewonnenen Zeit, seiner Mutter (Olivia Wilde) zu retten, begibt sie Salas ins Herz des "Zeit-Imperium", wo er nach kürzester Zeit von den Wächtern der Zeit gejagt wird. 

In diesem Zusammenhang wird insbesondere der Banker der Zeit thematisiert, welcher hervorragend von Vincent Kartheiser (Angel) dargestellt wird und z.B. beim Pokern skrupellos mit mehreren Jahrzehnten Leben spielt. Als die Wächter der Zeit Salas die Lebensuhr auf fast Null setzen, entführt dieser die Tochter des Bankers (gespielt von Amanda Seyfried) und begibt sich wieder zurück in seinen Distrikt, wo er den Handel mit der Zeit den Kampf ansagt. 

Es ist also das ewig frische Duell David gegen Goliath, in diesem Zusammenhang zwischen den Tagelöhner, die nur in den Tag hinein leben können und den Privilegierten, welche mittels ihrer hohen Zeitkonten ein nahezu ewiges Leben führen können. Natürlich erscheint es konstruiert, warum ein Mensch mit Jahrhunderten zu leben es einfach einem Fremden vermacht, jedoch zeigen sich hierbei Parallelen zu unserer Gesellschaft, wo sich die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich auch immer mehr erweitert. Des weiteren zeigt hier Justin sein Talent zum Schauspielern, ist nicht der erste Film mit ihm, den ich sehe, aber hier überzeugt er "Rächer", der ohne etwas zu verlieren zu können, sich gegen das System auflehnt. Er harmoniert gut mit Amanda Seyfried, deren Rolle als gelangweilte unsterbliche Tochter des Bankers, die Salas erst ablehnend gegenübersteht und ihm danach willentlich hilft (Love Story natürlich inklusive  ) glaubhaft dem Zuschauer vermittelt. 

Unterstützt durch einen guten Support-Cast wie Johnny Galecki (TBBT), Matt Bomer (White Collar & Chuck) sowie Cillian Murphy (Scarecrow aus Batman Begins) überzeugt der Film durch eine schlüssige Storyline, gut inszenierte Action, einen Abschluss, der wenigen Fragen offen lässt und natürlich auch eine Prise Gesellschaftskritik enthält, den in unserer Zeit spielen die Banken auch eine manchmal zwielichte Rolle in allen Bereichen des Lebens und im Film sind sie quasi Herren auf Leben und Tod, eine Vorstellung, die nicht wirklich beruhigend ist.

*6,5/10*

*Dracula Untold*​
Als ich die Storyline las, dacht ich nur: WTF? Noch ein Dracula Film, es gibt ja nicht nur eine Verfilmung mit dem König der Untoten. 
Aber ich wurde eines besseren belehrt. 

Lose begründend auf wahren Begebenbeiten erwächst sich im Laufe des Filmes ein relativ guter Film zum Entspannen. Prince Vlad (gespielt von Luke Evans) sieht keine Möglichkeit, sein Königreich zu beschützen und soll seinen Sohn als Faustpfand dem Osmanischen Herrscher übergeben (ein Schicksal, welches historisch verbürgten ist) Bei Übergabe tötet er die Männer des Herrschers, wodurch dieser, wie sollte es auch anders sein, nach Blutrache dürstet. Um sich diesem Zorn entgegenzustellen, begibt sich Vlad zu unserem Lieblings-Untoten, welchen er vor Jahren in einer Höhle entdeckt hatte und bittet ihn um Hilfe. Ausgestattet mit seinen Kräften stellt er sich als quasi Ein-Mann-Armee gegen die Osmanen.

Bei historisch angehauchten Filmen darf man natürlich nicht erwarten, das alles so abläuft, wie es wirklich war, dann wär teilweise die Spannung bissle im Eimer, aber hier wird in ordentlicher Manier eine Verbindung zwischen den Kampf gegen die Osmanen und die Geschichte des Graf Dracula hergestellt, die eine wohltuende Ergänzung der ganzen Historien - bzw. Dracula-Filme darstellt. Luke Evans (bekannt als Bard aus dem Hobbit) überzeugt es getriebener Herrscher, der zum Wohle seiner Familie und seines Reiches einen Pakt mit dem Bösen eingeht, um anderes Böses abzuwenden. Seine Frau, gespielt von Sarah Gadon ist hier leider nur ein optisches Schmankerl, ihre Rolle ist recht dünn ausgearbeitet, was wohl auch so beabsichtigt war. Ansonsten gibt's ganz ordentliche Kampfszenen und ein gutes Ende, sprich ein perfekter Film zum Entspannen.

*6/10*

dianalized15 - 7,5/10

*"The Disappearance of Eleanor Rigby: Them"*​
Es ist immer wieder eine willkommene Abwechslung, Indi-Filme zu sehen, noch dazu, wenn diese dazu für einen Darsteller, hier Jessica Chastain, geschrieben werden. 

Der Film ist die Zusammenfassung zweier Kurzfilme, welche jeweils aus der Perspektive der Hauptprotagonisten erzählt werden. Erzählt wird die Verarbeitung des Verschwinden der Eleanor, aber nicht im klassischen Sinne, sondern wie ein Ehepaar mit der Situation umgeht, als Eleanor einen Selbstmordversuch unternimmt. Gerettet durch einen Zufall, zeigt der Film auf eindringliche und subtile Art, wie das Ehepaar diesen Vorfall verarbeitet und ob es noch eine Chance für die Ehe der beiden gibt.

James McAvoy, den die meisten wohl nur aus den X-Men-Filmen kennen, zeigt hier wieder einmal, das er ein klassischer Drama-Schauspieler ist, der seiner Rolle als verunsicherter Ehemann eine Tiefe verleiht, das es einen an seine Parade-Rolle erinnert, die er in "Der letzte König von Schottland - In den Fängen der Macht" bereits gezeigt hat. Zum Einen einfühlsam , zum Anderen total überfordert mit der Situation gegenüber seiner Frau, gelingt ihm wieder einmal eine hervorragende Charakterstudie, die preisverdächtig ist.

Getoppt wird dies durch das Spiel von Jessica Chastain, deren Bilder ich nicht nur gern und viel poste  , sondern ihr auch gerne bei ihrer Arbeit zuschaue. Wie schon oben geschrieben, ist es Jessica, die diesen Film trägt. Geschrieben von ihrem Ex-Freund, überzeugt Jessica einmal mehr in einer Charakter-Rolle, da es zu Anfang nicht klar eindeutig erscheint, warum sie diesen finalen Schritt zu gehen bereit ist und nach dem Scheitern versucht, wieder ins Leben zurückzukommen und wie sie sich gegenüber ihrer Familie und ihrem Ehemann verhalten soll und ob die Ehe noch eine Chance hat.

Da es die Kino-Version der Kurzfilme ist, ist der Film teilweise schwer nachzuvollziehen, also kein Film für nebenbei, sondern man muss sich ihm pur stellen. Die Szenen ergeben manchmal keinerlei Sinn, aber in der Gesamtintention ergibt sich ein Drama-Movie, der durch seine Tiefe und Einfühlsamkeit zu glänzen weiß. Genau solche Filme sind es immer wieder, warum es für mich immer noch eine Zukunft des Dramas geben wird, den nur in solchen zeigt es sich für mich, ob eine Schauspielerin oder ein Schauspieler es gelingt, den Zuschauer in der Rolle zu fesseln, den in den Blockbustern kommt der Darsteller auf jeden Fall immer zu kurz zu und dies ist hier auf keinen Fall zutreffend. 

*8/10*

*Dredd*​
Die Story des Filmes ist ähnlich wie im Original aus 1995, in einer Zukunft herrschen sog. Judges über Recht und Ordnung in den Städten, indem sie Staatsanwalt, Richter und Henker in einer Person sind. Judge Dredd wird zu einem Mord in einem Hochhaus gerufen und bei den Ermittlungen muss er sich einer Gang stellen, die eine neue Wunderdroge namens Slo-Mo auf den Markt gebracht hat und die Kontrolle über die Stadt erreichen will.

Der Film ist recht kurz, also leider die Handlung auch recht dünn gewebt, aber von nem Action Movie erwartet man auch keine epischen Strukturen. Dredd wird von Karl Urban gespielt, den man den gesamten Film nur als düster dreinschaunenden Judge sieht. Kennzeichnend ist, das man sein Gesicht den gesamten Film über nicht einmal sieht, sondern lediglich in Maske mit runtergezogenen Mundwinkeln. Unterstützt wird er durch Oliva Thirby, die als Kadett ihm zur Evaluation zur Seite gestellt wird und ein Medium der Gefühle ist, welches natürlich bei der Lösung eine Rolle spielt. Als Bösewicht kann halbwegs Lena Headey überzeugen, wobei ihre Dialoge teilweise so sterotypisch sind, das man mehr schmunzeln kann als alles andere.

Ansonsten gibt's nette Action, aber für mich kommt er nicht mal bei weiten an das Original ran, warum der bei IMDb ein 7,0-Rating hat, erschließt sich mir nicht, aber Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.

*5/10*

*Coach Carter*​
Samuel L. Jackson spielt den neuen Basketball-Coach Ken Carter der Richmond Highschool, der seinen Spielern einen Vertrag vorschlägt, das sie nur so lange spielen können, wenn ihr Notenschnitt einen gewissen Stand hat und sie regelmäßig am Unterricht teilnehmen. Im Gegenzug verspricht er ihnen, das aus dem Loser-Team ein Winner-Team wird. Nach ersten Erfolgen als Team muss er jedoch feststellen, das sich seine Spieler nicht an den Vertrag gehalten haben und sperrt kurzerhand das Gym ab, so dass keine Spiele mehr stattfinden können. Dies führt nicht nur im Team zu Spannungen, sondern auch bei den Eltern und der Schule, da diese Aktion zu landesweiter Aufmerksamkeit führt.

Im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Sportfilm steht hier das Highschool Basketball nicht als solche im Vordergrund, sondern nutzt dies lediglich als Hintergrund einer eindringlichen Sozialstudie. Denn Coach Carter hat in seiner Jugend sämtliche Rekorde des Teams aufgestellt und sich eine gut bürgerliche Existenz aufgebaut. Dieses Vermächtnis möchte er auf seine Jungs übertragen, jedoch sind diese scheinbar nicht gewillt, aus dem Kreislauf fehlender Schulabschluss = Gewalt = Gefängnis auszubrechen. Erst als ein Freund der Spieler vor deren Augen erschossen wird, setzt ein Umdenken ein. 

Die Spieler werden von relativ unbekannten Darstellern gespielt, einzig Channing Tatum sticht aus der Liste heraus. Ebenso lobenswert zu erwähnen ist der Auftritt von Ashanti als Freundin eines Spielers, die schwanger ist, das Kind behalten möchte, aber im Grunde noch keinerlei Schimmer hat, was sie mit ihrem Leben und damit zusammen mit ihrem Freund. Samuel L. Jackson schien vor 10 Jahren wie geschaffen für solche Rollen, den ähnlich wie in "187 - Ein tödliche Zahl" aus dem Jahre 1997 unterstreicht er hier sein Potenzial als Charakterdarsteller, in dem er seinen Jungs nicht als Coach etwas beweisen will, sondern aus ihnen Männer und students machen will. Etwas schade ist es daher, welche Rollen er in den letzten Jahren so gespielt hat.

Zusammenfassend ein gut strukturiertes Drama, welches sich durch einen sauberen Plot auszeichnet (beruht auf einer wahren Begebenheit), ein rundes Ende aufweist und als Ensemble-Film mit Jackson im Vordergrund eine gute Sozialstudie über die Ghettos zeichnet.

*7,5/10*

*Love and Honor - Liebe ist unbesiegt*​
Love and Honor spielt während der Hochzeit der Proteste gegen den Vietnam-Krieg 1969, als ein Soldat (Dalton Joiner) sich während eines Front-Urlaubs in die Heimat absetzt und sein Mädchen zurückgewinnen will. Begleitet von seinem besten Kumpel (Mickey Wright ) an der Front, verstricken sich beide in einen Konflikt, was für sie wichtiger ist: Liebe oder die Ehre.

An und für sich bietet dieser Stoff die Voraussetzung für ein gut insziniertes Drama, jedoch verkommt der Film bereits am Anfang zu einem typischen Liebesfilm. Dalton findet seine Freundin, gespielt von Aimee Teegarden, in einer Hippie-Kommune wieder und bringt scheinbar sein Unterfangen, sie zurückzugewinnen, zur Vollendung. Jedoch zeigt sich recht bald, das sie sich stark verändert hat und nicht mehr das kleine Girl ist, welches er kannte und sie entschließt sich, die Beziehung zu beenden. Im Gegensatz dazu findet Mickey, gespielt von Liam Hemsworth, in Candace (Teresa Palmer) die Liebe seines Lebens, aber dennoch ist er entschlossen, das seine Ehre über der Liebe steht, oder vielleicht auch nicht. 

Im Zusammenhang mit der Problematik, ob man den Dienst am Vaterland trotz der Sinnlosigkeit des Krieges fortsetzen soll, verflacht der Film zum Ende hin in die typischen Bahnen eines Liebesfilm. Während die Konnektion zwischen Liam und Teresa halbwegs funktioniert, ist die Harmonie zwischen dem anderen Pärchen weniger prickelnd, vor allem Aimee zeigt hier nicht wirklich, ob sie als ernste Schauspielerin das Zeug hat, ein Problem, was viele Disney Starlett in letzter Zeit haben. 

Alles in allem wurde die Intention meiner Meinung nach nicht glaubwürdig genug herausgearbeit, so dass ich dem Film lediglich 

*5/10* geben kann.

*John Wick*​
John Wick hat das Geschäft als Profikiller zugunsten einer Frau hinter sich gelassen. Als sie stirbt, hinterlässt sie ihm einen kleinen Hund, der jedoch bei einem Überfall getötet wird. Als er herausfindet, wer hinter diesem Angriff steckt, begibt er sich auf einen gnadenlosen Rachefeldzug.

Zugegeben, seit Matrix hat Keanu Reeves in meinen Augen größtensteils nur noch Mist gedreht, aber hier zeigt er sich mal wieder von seiner besten Seite. Getrieben von Rache ballert er sich durch New York City, als wäre er Rambo persönlich. Ein paar Logik-Fehler sind natürlich dabei, aber das mindert nicht den Unterhaltungswert des Filmes. Unterstützt durch einen guten Support wie Willem Dafoe & Adrianne Palicki zeichnet sich John Wick durch eine gut ins Szene gesetzte Storyline, die auch am Ende keine Wünsche offenlässt.

*7/10*

*The Equalizer*​
Unter der Regie von Antoine Fuqua, der bereits bei seinem Oscar-Film Training Day Regie führte, zeigt Denzel Washington ein Mal mehr, das er auch im hohen Alter nichts von seiner Schauspielkunst verlernt hat. 

Denzel spielt den Robert McCall, der sich nach Jahren als CIA-Agent für besondere Fälle (seine Rolle wird im ganzen Film nicht richtig erklärt) zur Ruhe gesetzt hat und ein friedliches Leben führt, lernt bei seinen nächtlichen Besuchen eines Diners die junge Prostituerte Teri (Chloe Moretz) kennen. Als diese von ihrem Zuhälter krankenhausreif geschlagen wird, entschließt sich Robert, ihr zu helfen. Jedoch zieht er sich damit den Ärger des Ober-Bosses auf sich, der zur Klärung des Falles seinen besten Mann schickt.

Was sich im Grunde wie ein typischer Rächer-Film anhört, wird sich sehr schnell getäuscht sehen. Zu Anfang kommt der Film eher wie ein langsam inszeniertes Drama daher, welches erst ab ca. 30 Minuten mehr und mehr zu einem Action-Film mutiert. Und das noch dazu nicht in sinnlos aneinander gereihten Kampfszenen, sondern wie im Stile eines Serienkillers, der immer schneller morden muss. Nach den ersten Toten zeigt der Film, wie Robert versucht, sein Leben weiterzuführen, jedoch wird er sich bald klar, das er in Hornissennest gestoßen ist und sucht statt zu fliehen, die Entscheidung. Dieser Endkampf ist richtig klasse inszeniert und zieht sich in die Länge, das es eine Freude ist, dem zuzuschaun.

Denzel zeigt hier endlich mal wieder, das ihm solche Rollen einfach auf den Leib geschrieben sind. Die Zerrissenheit seines Charakters erinnert sehr stark an seine oscarprämierte Leistung in Training Day, denn trotz seiner Vergangenheit möchte er nicht einfach so wieder in alte Muster verfallen. Chloe Moretz hat hier nur eine kleine Nebenrolle, jedoch zeigt sie wieder mal ihre Wandelfähigkeit als Schauspielerin.

*7,5/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Feb. 2015)

*Jupiter Ascending​*
Ich hatte bei dem Film glaube ich zu hohe Erwartungen, versteht mich nicht falsch der Anfang von dem Film ist richtig furios und gut, leider kann der Film den furiosen Anfang nicht halten, im Mittelteil wirkt er Teils zu sehr gestreckt und von der Story her zu viel Logiklöcher, die leider trotz Verschiebung nicht gefüllt wurden. Das Ende hingegen ist wieder gut gemacht, aber leider auch ein Ende das du bei jedem Marvel Film siehst, von daher auch leider nix neues. Das Problem des Filmes ist auch, das er sich an manchen Stellen einfach zu ernst nimmt, Mila Kunis und Channing Tatum machen ihren Job gut, aber auch nur weil sie kaum Freiheiten haben ihre wirkliche Schauspielerische Leistung zu zeigen. Der Humor ist zwar da kommt aber definitiv zu Kurz. Nach einem Guardians of the Galaxy bin ich einfach andere Sachen gewohnt. Kurz gesagt dem Film sieht man seine 175 Millionen an jeder Ecke an, aber leider wurden sie nicht genutzt, das kann Marvel besser. Ich hab so das Gefühl gehabt, das es mal wieder eine 3D Demo war, das ist den Wachowskis echt gut gelungen. *6,5/10*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Feb. 2015)

*John Wick​*
Ich weiß gar nicht was ich zu dem Film schreiben soll, Story ist übelst kurz auf ein Minimum Reduziert. Selbst kürzer als die von jedem Statham Film und das muss man erstmal schaffen . Dafür trumpft der Film mit einer brachialen Action in dem sich Keanu Reeves super austoben kann. Das war es auch schon mehr gibt es zu dem Film nicht zu sagen. *7/10*, Weil die Action echt gut in Szene gesetzt wurde.​


----------



## Death Row (9 Feb. 2015)

*Under The Skin*

Sci-Fi-Drama mit melancholischem Touch. Wer ein Fan von Filmen wie "2001" ist, kann sich voll und ganz auf den Film einlassen. Der Film hat erstaunlich wenig Dialoge, auch wenn Scarlett Johansson mitspielt. Allerdings ist das auch ihrer außergewöhnlichen Rolle geschuldet. Die Story muss man sich größtenteils selbst zusammenreimen, hat aber eine durchaus wichtige Botschaft (Was macht einen Menschen aus? Was befindet sich "Under The Skin"?). Der namenlosen Figur von Scarlett ist das nicht bewusst, aber sie empfindet immer mehr was es bedeutet. Und klar, der Film hat natürlich eine große Aufmerksamkeit erlangt durch..... na benutzt mal die Forensuche 
Zudem wurde vielerorts mit versteckter Kamera gedreht, was den Film realistischer wirken lässt. 

*7/10 Punkten* (durchaus mehr, aber der Film ging zu schnell vorbei)


----------



## Jeti112 (9 Feb. 2015)

der Hobbit


----------



## MetalFan (14 Feb. 2015)

*Die Unfassbaren - Now You See Me*



> Die Zaubergruppe unter Atlas bezeichnet sich selbst als die Reiter, angelehnt an die apokalyptischen Reiter. Während ihrer Show rauben sie eine tausende Kilometer entfernte Bank aus und verteilen das Geld im Publikum. Das ruft Thaddeus Bradley auf den Plan, um die Zaubertricks zu entlarven. Gleichzeitig ist aber auch das FBI und Interpol hinter ihnen her. Doch in der Welt der Magier ist nichts so, wie es auf den ersten Blick scheint...



Kriminal-Thriller mit Jesse Eisenberg, Isla Fisher, Morgan Freeman, Mark Ruffalo, Dave Franco, 
Woody Harrelson, Michael Caine und Melanie Laurent.
Die Grundidee der Story ist nicht sonderlich innovativ, aber grundsolide und bewährt.
(Nur) Wenn man bereit ist sich auf einen erheblichen Mangel an Realismus einzulassen, bekommt man einen 
rasanten und effektvoll inszenierten Film zu sehen. 
Ohne erheblich zu glänzen erhöht der namenhafte Cast dabei den Sehenswert-Faktor. 
In optischen Belangen gilt das vor allem für Melanie Laurent. 
Der Film ist allerdings aalglatt auf Hochglanz poliert und weckt somit beim Zuschauer recht wenig Emotionen.
*7/10*

*Killing Season*



> Zwei Veteranen, die während des Bürgerkriegs in Bosnien an zwei verschiedenen Fronten gedient haben, treffen Jahrzehnte später in den abgelegenen Gebirgszügen der Rocky Mountains aufeinander. Benjamin Ford, ein amerikanischer Soldat, lebt mittlerweile zurückgezogen in einer kleinen Berghütte. Dort versucht er den Erinnerungen an die traumatischen Kriegs-Erfahrungen zu entgehen. Doch als sich Emil Kovac auf die Suche nach ihm begibt, um eine alte Rechnung zu begleichen, beginnt ein tödliches Katz-und-Maus-Spiel, das den beiden erfahrenen, Kriegsveteranen alles abverlangt.



Action-Thriller mit Robert De Niro und John Travolta in den Hauptrollen.
Ursprünglich war geplant, das 15 Jahre nach Face/Off, Nicolas Cage auf Travolta trifft, doch daraus wurde nichts. 
Statt Cage vs. Travolta heißt es nun De Niro vs. Travolta.
Der Film ist trotz der namenhaften Hauptdarsteller eine Direct-to-DVD-Produktion und das nicht ohne Grund. 
Mehr als ein, vor einem ernsten Hintergrund, hin und wieder spannender, teilweise unerwartet harter und in schöner Landschaft gefilmter 
B-Movie-Mischmasch aus Kriegsfilm, Thriller und Drama ist es leider nicht.
Die Darstellerleistungen sind dabei nicht so schlecht, aber auch nicht überragend.
Das sie Thomas Danneberg in diesem Film John Travolta wie Schwarzenegger/Stallone haben klingen lassen, ist auch sehr befremdlich.
Fazit: Kann man gesehen haben, muss man aber nicht.
*5/10*​


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Feb. 2015)

*Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit*

*Trotz meiner Skepsis nach wie vor, ob es um die Musik oder doch nur ums Geld geht,* ist es schon mega was die Jungs da auf die Beine gestellt haben. Und es ist unglaublich wieviel Menschen sie immer noch bewegen können. 200.000 Karten innerhalb von zwei Stunden ausverkauft. Zwei Zusatztermine mit nochmals 200.000 Karten ebenfalls fast ausverkauft, das muss ihnen erstmal einer nachmachen. Da können wohl nicht viele Bands weltweit mithalten.

Musikalisch nach wie vor sehr gut, obwohl das Alter und die Drogen merklich Spuren an Kevins Stimme hinterlassen haben. Die anderen drei machen ihren Job immer noch sehr gut. Stephan mit sehr langen Haaren, wie Anfang der 90er, ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Technisch gibt es für mich fast nix zu meckern. Fast Durchweg sehr gutes Bild, nur einige wenige Kameras liefern kein HD Bild (Denke aber mal das liegt am technisch Machbaren von manchen Bühnenkameras). 
Ton kann ich, mangels 5.1 System, nur Stereo beurteilen und der ist absolut top.

Ja ich hab nach vielen Jahren wieder meine rosarote Onkelz Brille ausgepackt :WOW:

Einige werden jetzt bestimmt auf die Barrikaden gehen, aber trotzdem, oder gerade deswegen, gibts auch:

*10/10*​


----------



## Coroner (16 Feb. 2015)

_Eastern Promises_ von David Cronenberg.


----------



## MetalFan (20 Feb. 2015)

*Wolverine: Weg des Kriegers*
(Extended Cut; 2D)



> Mutant Logan, auch bekannt als Wolverine, wird unter zwielichtigen Umständen nach Japan gelockt, das er seit dem Zweiten Weltkrieg nicht mehr betreten hat. In einer Welt der Samurai und Yakuza findet er sich unerwartet auf der Flucht mit einer ebenso schönen wie mysteriösen Erbin wieder. Zum ersten Mal wird er mit der Aussicht auf Sterblichkeit konfrontiert, in einer Zeit, in der er an seine emotionalen und physischen Grenzen gelangt.



Zweite Wolverine-Solo-Sequel, in dem Hugh Jackman wieder den titelgebenden Protagonisten verkörpert.
Neben allerlei japanischen/asiatischen Schauspielern sind noch Famke Janssen und Svetlana Khodchenkova zu sehen.
Das Beste an diesem Film ist Hugh Jackman, der in jeder Hinsicht wie die sprichwörtliche "Faust auf's Auge" auf diese Rolle passt.
Action & Effekte sind größtenteils auch gelungen, auch wenn teilweise hektisch Inszeniert bzw. geschnitten. 
Dank der FSK-12-Einstufung ist das ganze jedoch (trotz Extended Cut) eine blutleere Veranstaltung. Darüber hinaus leistet sich der Film schwächen in der Charakterzeichung und der verworrenen (klischeebehafteten) Story. 
Unterm Strich kein schlechter Film aber auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Ich empfand ihn phasenweise recht langweilig und langatmig.
*6-7/10*
(Death Row - 7,5/10)​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Feb. 2015)

*Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D Staffel 1​*
Nach dem furiosen Start der ersten Folge in dem Joss Whedon auch noch Regie geführt hat, schwächt die Staffel von Folge zu Folge immer mehr ab, liegt glaube ich auch daran weil Joss Whedon keine Regie mehr geführt hat. Ab Folge 12. Wird die Serie dann wieder besser und steigert sich dann wieder Folge zu Folge, da ist dann Joss Whedon auch wieder an Board, bis zu einen Spannenden Finale. Wer es also schafft die ersten Folgen durchzuhalten wird eine sehr gute Serie finden, die viele Lücken in Captain America, The Avengers und Thor schließt, zudem erfährt man mehr über die Machenschaften von Hydra (Captain America). An manchen stellen hat mich Part 2 von der Staffel an eine Konflikt zwischen GDI und NOD erinnert  . In manchen Folgen sind auch Maria Hill, Nick Fury und Sif(Thor) zu sehen. Ich freu mich auf Staffel 2. *8/10*

Eins noch es gibt doch echt einige die mit Superhelden nichts anfangen können, die Serie ist was Superkräfte angeht auf ein Minimum begrenzt.


----------



## sakima (23 Feb. 2015)

John Wick: Excellent old school action film with some great cinematography. 10/10


----------



## MetalFan (27 Feb. 2015)

Ohne kritisches Publikum im Rücken konnte ich letzten Samstag einen "Trash"-Abend machen...

*Jack und Jill*



> Jack Sadelstein ist leitender Angestellter einer Werbeagentur und besitzt eine wunderschöne Frau und ein riesiges Haus in Los Angeles. Seine Zwillingsschwester lebt in der Bronx und kündigt sich zum alljährlichen Erntedankfest an. Mit ihrer neurotischen, passiv aggressiven und einfach nur nervigen Art ist sie das genaue Gegenteil von Jack.



Komödie von und mit Adam Sandler (in einer Doppelrolle), Katie Holmes, Al Pacino und einigen anderen 
bekannten Gesichtern in Cameo-Auftritten. 
Adam Sandler-Filme sind immer so eine Sache... ich habe per se nichts dagegen.
Dieser 79 Mio. $ teure Film ist jedoch wohl einer seiner schlechtesten Filme. 
Punkten kann der Film nur mit eine Handvoll gelungenen Gags (zu wenig davon), der prominenten Besetzung/gelungenen Cameos und der Botschaft der Story. Schauspielerische Glanzleistungen vollbringt, abgesehen von Al Pacino, niemand. Bei Pacino muss man sich allerdings fragen warum er bei dem Film mitgemacht hat. Er gibt auf jeden Fall einen total freidrehenden Tony Montana ab.
*3-4/10*

*Der Diktator*



> Der machtbesessene Diktator Admiral General Shabazz Aladeen will die drohende Säkularisierung seines unterdrückten Volkes um jeden Preis verhindern. Um sein verdächtiges, nukleares Atomprogramm zu rechtfertigen, reist er nach New York um dort eine Rede vor der UN zu halten. Zu seinem Entsetzen wird der Despot jedoch noch vor seinem internationalen Auftritt gekidnappt und durch ein harmloses Double ersetzt. Rücksichtslos lassen seine Entführer den überrumpelten Diktator schutzlos auf den Straßen New Yorks zurück. Zu seiner Überraschung, bietet die Besitzerin eines veganen Öko-Geschäfts, dem entmachteten Staatsoberhaupt Asyl. In seiner Ehre verletzt, möchte der unfreiwillige Gast aber nichts von einem Asyl wissen und versteift sich auf den Gedanken, seine 14-stündige Rede vor den internationalen Abgeordneten der UN zu halten.



Diese schwarzhumorige und politisch inkorrekte Politsatire/-komödie stammt aus der Feder von Sacha Baron Cohen, 
welcher auch gleich die titelgebende Hauptrolle bekleidet. In weiteren Hauptrollen sind Anna Faris und Ben Kingsley zu sehen. 
Der Film hat einige starke Momente, die jedoch gemessen am Potential leider zu wenig sind. 
Stattdessen hat man zu sehr auf Brachial-/Fäkalhumor gesetzt. Diejenigen die mit Borat & Brüno nichts anfangen konnten, werden vermutlich auch mit diesem Film so ihre Probleme haben. Die Besetzung ist gut, auch wenn es natürlich keine wirkliche Möglichkeit zu glänzen gibt.
Das sich Megan Fox in ihrem kurzen Cameo selbst als prominente Hure spielt sagt viel über den Zustand ihrer Karriere aus.
Fazit: Schade, da hätte deutlich mehr draus werden können und ich bin leider eher enttäuscht.
*5-6/10*
(Death Row - 6/10)​


----------



## Toolman (3 März 2015)

*Sabotage (2014)*

Harter Actioner mit Good-Old Arnie. Der Film hat ein paar wirklich gute Momente und ein doch überraschendes Ende. Schauspielerisch war das ganze Durchschnitt. Trotz der guten/bekannten Besetzung sind doch alle irgendwie zu blass geblieben. Die Action Elemente waren ansehnlich, die 18er Freigabe war zu vertreten . Lässt man die Gesamtstory mal außen vor, war der Film gute Popcorn-Abend Unterhaltung.
*6/10*

*Getaway (2013)*

Man könnte den Film mit all seinen Elementen mit einem Wort zusammenfassen: Belanglos! Story, Schauspieler, alles recht fade. Es feht der Flair, das Überraschungsmoment. Alles ist so vorhersehbar. Der gesamte Film hat keinen Moment bei dem ich gesagt hätte "Man das war klasse!" Man steigt zwar direkt in die Story und die Action ein, aber so motivationslos wie Selena Gomez und Ethan Hawke agieren scheint der Regisseur den ganzen Film angegangen zu sein. Aber ein Element war dann doch eine 10 mit Sternchen... na klar, der Shelby :drip: Das Dröhnen meines Subs hab ich jetzt noch im Ohr  Dafür gibt's einen Extrapunkt und damit:
*5/10*

*Sin City 2: A Dame To Kill For (2014)*

Gute Fortsetzung der düsteren Sin City Story. Schauspielerisch haben mich wieder so gut wie alle überzeugt. Vor allem Joseph Gorden-Levitt und Eva Green. Die verschiedenen Geschichten ziehen einen sofort wieder in ihren Bann, man möchte direkt einen dritten Teil schauen  Für Fans ein echtes Muss, der Stil ist aber auch nicht jedermanns Sache. Mir hat er gefallen und dafür gibt's eine
*7,5/10*

*Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit (2014)*

Ich bin ja ein großer Fan von Tom Clancy, habe schon viele Bücher gelesen und alle Filme gesehen. Auch der neuste Teil konnte mich überzeugen. Pine, Costner und Knightley liefern allesamt eine gute Leistung ab. Genug Action war auch vorhanden, obwohl Ryan ja eher ein Schreibtischhengst sein will  Man merkt bei den neusten Clancy Werken, dass es immer technischer wird, leider kann die umfangreiche Detailverliebtheit Clancy's in keinem Film untergebracht werden ohne daraus einen 5 Stunden-Movie zu machen. Dafür ist die Umsetzung von Shadow-Recruit aber gut gelungen! Auch hier gebe ich eine
*7,5/10*

*Universal Soldier: Day Of Reckoning (2012)*

Oh mein Gott, ich hatte ja nicht viel erwartet, aber das... . Hat mal überhaupt garnichts mit dem Original zu tun, mal abgesehen von Lundgren/van Damme, die aber mal sowas von überflüssig und unterirdisch schlecht waren. Story - wenn's denn eine gibt - hat sich mir bis jetzt nicht erschlossen. Und die 18er Freigabe... ist ein Witz weil extremst und grottenschlecht geschnitten!!!
Ich habe schon viele richtig miese Filme gesehen, aber der hier schießt echt den Vogel ab. Darf man 0 Punkte geben??
*0,0/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (3 März 2015)

Und ich dachte schon, Sin City 2 schaut keiner mehr, Kritiken war ja nicht so prall, aber ich werd mal ein Auge riskieren 

Day of Reckoning gibt es auch noch Uncut mit Spio/JK-Freigabe, wohl nur unterm Ladentisch


----------



## Toolman (3 März 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> Day of Reckoning gibt es auch noch Uncut mit Spio/JK-Freigabe, wohl nur unterm Ladentisch



Das wird's wohl nicht besser machen!


----------



## Harry1982 (3 März 2015)

Was ist eine Spio/JK-Freigabe? 

Und es gibt immer noch Universal Soldiers? Hab den ersten mal geschaut vor geschätzten 17 Jahren oder so 

Und Getaway war doch mal ein Film mit Kim Basinger. Mit der jungen Kim Basinger :drip:


----------



## MetalFan (7 März 2015)

*Elysium*



> In gut 150 Jahren ist vieles auf der Erde anders, doch Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaften gibt es noch immer. Die Reichen wohnen auf einer Raumstation, die Armen auf der ruinierten Erde. Während eine Politikerin und ein Soldat unbedingt den Luxusstaat beibehalten wollen, mobilisiert ein einfacher Arbeiter auf der Erde Widerstand, um dieses abartige System zu vernichten und endlich die Technik, den Fortschritt und die medizinische Versorgung auf die Erde zu holen, die ihnen "von oben" jeher verwehrt wurden.



Sci-Fi-Action von District 9-Macher Neill Blomkamp mit Matt Damon, Jodie Foster, William Fichtner, Sharlto Copley und Alice Braga.
Da ich Toolman's Kritik in allen punkten zustimmen kann :thumbup:, werde ich mich selbst kurz fassen.
Wie schon in District 9 (großartig) greift Blomkamp wieder einen aktuellen wie brisanten gesellschaftlichen Konflikt (reiche vs. arme Welt, Flüchtlingsthematik) auf und verpflanzt ih in eine (nicht allzu ferne) Zukunftsvision. 
Leider wird dieses Potential nur rudimentär genutzt und stattdessen auf gut gemachte, aber schlecht inszenierte Action gesetzt.
Der Cast macht seine Sache gut, auch wenn kein Charakter storybedingt wirklich Tiefe erlangen konnte. 
Gerade mit William Fichtner hätte man noch großes Potential gehabt.
Was mir persönlich richtig auf den Keks ging war die unsinnige Wechselei zwischen den Sprachen (Deutsch/Englisch, Spanisch, Französisch).
Unterm Strich hatte ich mehr erwartet und bin daher eher enttäuscht.
*6-7/10*
(Toolman - 7/10)​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 März 2015)

*Focus​*
Gestern im Kino gesehen, Trickbetrüger Nicky (Will Smith), trifft zufällig die Anfängerin Jess (Margot Robbie). In ihr sieht er sehr viel potenzial also trainiert er sie, bis sie hinterher schon fast genauso gut ist wie er. Mehr zur Story will ich auch nicht verraten, sonst würde ich Spoilern. Lustiger, Actionreicher, Film, mit einem sehr guten Cast, einer guten Kameraführung. Bis auf das kleine Detail das er an manchen stellen ein wenig unrealistisch rüber kommt, wer da aber drüber hinwegsehen kann, erlebt ein sehr gutes Kino Erlebnis. *7.5/10 *​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 März 2015)

*American Sniper​*
Schon eine Woche her wo ich den gesehen habe, komme heute erst zum Review schreiben. American Sniper erzählt die Geschichte von Chris Kyle einen Amerikanischen Soldat der in Afghanistan stationiert war und versucht mit seinem Scharfschützen Gewehr, seinen Jungs Unterstützung zu geben. Nebenbei wir auch noch seine Ausbildung gezeigt und wie er sich in eine Frau verliebt und eine Familie gründet, er war Vater von 2 Kindern. Der Film basiert auf einer wahren Begebenheit. Nominiert für 6 Oscars, wo er ein von gewonnen hat, für die beste Kameraführung, zurecht wie ich finde. 

Ich bin eigentlich gar nicht so eine Fan von Kriegsfilmen aber, der hier hat mir echt super gefallen, er war spannend und fesselnd, bei seinem 132 Min kam nicht einmal das Gefühl auf das er zu lang sei. Neben The Imitation Game und Focus ein weiters Film Highlight in diesem noch jungen Jahr.* 9/10*​


----------



## Death Row (9 März 2015)

*Sin City 2: A Dame To Kill For*

Knapp 10 Jahre nach Teil 1 hat der Schwarz-Weiss-Comicstil einiges an seinem Aha-Erlebnis eingebüßt. Was bleibt sind heiße Chix und überproportional eingesetzte Gewalt. Die Darsteller agieren mittelmäßig und sind kaum der Rede wert. Einzig Eva Green und vielleicht noch Powers Boothe konnten überzeugen. Kleines Highlight war der Auftritt von Christopher Lloyd :thumbup:

*6/10 Punkten*



​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 März 2015)

*Kingsman - The Secret Service​*
Die Kingsman sind ein Geheimbund in Groß Britannien, auf der höchsten Geheimhaltungsstufe, als Valentine ein erfolgreicher Geschäftsführer vor hat die Weltbevölkerung zu eliminieren, Eggsy's Vater bei einem Auftrag stirbt bekommt er von Galahad eine Medaile geschenkt, wenn er das alter erreicht hat soll er sich bei den Kingsman melden...

Neben einen sehr harten Training bei den Kingsman, in dem er sich vor den anderen beweisen muss, hat Eggsy's Mutter noch Probleme mit ihren verlobten, der sie ständig schlägt und misshandelt...

Relativ Simple Story aber mit so viel Witz und vor allem, sehr Brutal auf eine witzige Art und Weiße ist Kingsman ein sehr gelungener Streifen, der nie bei den Witzen albern oder aufgesetzt wirkt. Mit Teils einen paar Szenen in dem ich gedacht habe ob sie den Film jetzt in 3D drehen wollten und sich später dann doch umentscheiden haben, glänzt der Film mit tollen Schauspielern(Samuel L Jackson als lispelnder Bösewicht einfach nur genial) einen sehr gutem Bild und Ton, sowie der richten Balance aus Humor und Action. Hatte noch mehr im Kino gelacht wie bei Focus. *9/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (14 März 2015)

*Frozen Ground*



> Der nach außen harmlos erscheinende Robert Hansen führt ein Doppelleben. Seit mittlerweile 13 Jahren macht er die Straßen von Anchorage als bestialischer Serienkiller unsicher. Der Familienvater liebt es, wehrlose Frauen in der eisigen Wildnis von Alaska auszusetzen, um sie anschließend zu jagen und so zu töten. Auf diese Weise hat er schon acht Frauen auf dem Gewissen. Doch mit der wachsenden Zahl der gefundenen Leichen kommt State Trooper Jack Halcombe dem perfiden Killer langsam auf die Schliche. Und dann wird Hansen unvorsichtig; die 17-Jährige Cindy Paulson entwischt ihm und läuft dem Gesetzeshüter in die Arme. Bei Halcombe fühlt sich die junge und verzweifelte Frau sicher. Für ihn ist sie der Schlüssel zur Aufklärung der Mordserie und Halcombe hat nur noch ein Ziel vor Augen: Den eiskalten Killer zur Strecke zu bringen...



Auf wahren Gegebenheiten basierender Crimethriller mit Nicolas Cage, Vanessa Hudgens, John Cusack und 
einigen anderen bekannten Gesichtern (Dean Norris, 50 Cent).
Gemessen an der realen Ausgangslage handelt es sich um einen eher ruhigen und wenig reißerischen Vertreter seines Genres. 
Man versucht durch diverse Nebenhandlungsstränge Tiefe zu schaffen und eine umfassendes Bild zu generieren. 
Dies sorgt in meinen Augen eher für ein unrundes Gesamtbild, da man den Kern und die (packende) Spannung vernachlässigt hat.
Die Inszenierung ist gelungen und fängt die Kälte Alaskas ein bzw. bringt sie rüber. Die Schauspieler wissen auch zu überzeugen und wer bis dato nicht wusste was Nessa für ein leckeres Früchtchen ist, sollte es spätestens nach dem Film wissen! :drip:
Unter dem Strich ist es eine solide Verfilmung einer krassen realen Geschichte mit Luft nach oben.
*7/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 8/10)
(Death Row - 8/10)

*R.I.P.D. - Rest In Peace Department*
(In 2D gesehen.)



> Nick Walker ist Polizist mit Leib und Seele. Doch dann wird der junge Mann bei einem Einsatz getötet. Statt ewiger Ruhe erwartet ihn allerdings das Rest-in-Peace-Department, kurz R.I.P.D., eine Einheit von Polizisten, die aus dem Jenseits agieren, um die Menschen vor Gefahren zu beschützen. Sein neuer Partner wird Roy Pulsipher, der bereits kurz vor seiner Pensionierung steht. Das Duo macht sich daran, allerlei dunkle Kreaturen zu jagen und zugleich den Killer zu finden, der Nick umgebracht hat.



Actionkomödie basierend auf einer Comicvorlage mit Ryan Reynolds, Kevin Bacon, Jeff Bridges, Mary-Louise Parker und zu meiner Überraschung Marisa Miller in einer (leider viel zu kleinen) Nebenrolle :drip:.
Der Film lässt sich kurz und einfach wie folgt beschreiben:
Man nehme M.I.B., ersetze die Männer in schwarz durch tote Gesetzeshüter und die Aliens durch tote Seelen und ziehe davon das Blitzdings ab.
Die Story ist dünn & lückenhaft und teure CGI-Effekte sind zwar reichlich vorhanden aber wirken altbacken. 
Das kann auch die rasante Inszenierung nicht wettmachen.
Das einzig positive an dem Film sind die namenhafte Besetzung, auch wenn sich sicher keiner der Beteiligten den Film auf seine Visitenkarte drucken lässt, und ein paar, in zu geringer Zahl vorhandene, gelungene Gags.
*3-4/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 3/10)​


----------



## Harry1982 (14 März 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> ...und wer bis dato nicht wusste was Nessa für ein leckeres Früchtchen ist, sollte es spätestens nach dem Film wissen! :drip:​



Na das wussten wir doch schon


----------



## Death Row (14 März 2015)

Nach dem Film kann man aber sagen, dass sie es schauspielerisch drauf hat


----------



## Death Row (15 März 2015)

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (Michael Bay)*

Bay hat einfach seine Transformers-Schablone drüber gelegt und die Maschinen gegen Schildkröten eingetauscht. Was bleibt ist typisch für seine Art Filme zu machen: dummdreiste Kinderwitzchen, Überdosis an Effekten, Zeitlupen und Zeitlupen von Zeitlupen.
Megan Fox muss ich zu Gute halten, dass sie sich optisch wieder gefangen hat. Sie sah schonmal schlimmer aus, hier im Film ist sie wieder echt lecker. Aber was hatte die Asia-Kampfzicke da zu suchen?

*4/10 Punkten*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (19 März 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (Michael Bay)*
> 
> Bay hat einfach seine Transformers-Schablone drüber gelegt und die Maschinen gegen Schildkröten eingetauscht. Was bleibt ist typisch für seine Art Filme zu machen: dummdreiste Kinderwitzchen, Überdosis an Effekten, Zeitlupen und Zeitlupen von Zeitlupen.
> Megan Fox muss ich zu Gute halten, dass sie sich optisch wieder gefangen hat. Sie sah schonmal schlimmer aus, hier im Film ist sie wieder echt lecker. Aber was hatte die Asia-Kampfzicke da zu suchen?
> ...



Also bei mir waren die Erwartungen extrem niedrig vielleicht fand ich deshalb den Film doch ganz ansehnlich, ich hätte ihm 6-7/10 gegeben. Aja und was Megan Fox angeht das kann man alles mit Photoshop so hinbekommen wie man möchte


----------



## Death Row (19 März 2015)

Also wenn ich morgens neben Megan aufwachen würde hätte ich nichts dagegen :drip:


----------



## MetalFan (20 März 2015)

*Lone Ranger *



> Nach seinem Jura-Studium kehrt John Reid in seine Heimat zurück und will an der Seite seines Bruders Dan Reid, einem Texas-Ranger, für Gerechtigkeit und Ordnung sorgen. Als sich John Reid mit den Texas Rangers und seinem Bruder auf die Suche nach einer besonders zwielichtigen Räuberbande macht, die von dem berüchtigten Bartholomew "Butch" Cavendish angeführt wird, geraten die Gesetzeshüter in einen Hinterhalt. Außer John Reid überlebt keiner von ihnen und auch dessen Leben hängt nur noch am seidenen Faden. In diesem Zustand wird er von dem Indianer Tonto gefunden, der sich erinnert, dass Reid ihm einmal das Leben rettete. Reid wird von Tonto wieder gesund gepflegt und entscheidet sich dafür, das Gesetz in die eigene Hand zu nehmen. Mit Tonto an seiner Seite kämpft er fortan als mysteriöser und maskierter Lone Ranger für die Gerechtigkeit.



Mischung aus Action-, Abenteuerfilm und Western von Gore Verbinski, 
welcher sich nach der "Fluch der Karibik"-Reihe wieder mit Johnny Depp zusammengetan hat. 
In weiteren (Haupt)Rollen sind Armie Hammer, Helena Bonham Carter, William Fichtner, Barry Pepper, Ruth Wilson und Tom Wilkinson zu sehen.
Nachdem Verbinski & Depp das Piratengenre wiederaufleben haben lassen, haben sie sich dieses mal dem Western angenommen.
Dabei haben sie sämtliche Aspekte, gute wie schlechte, der FdK-Filme übernommen.
Man bekommt einen spielfreudigen Cast (Depp in einer Paraderolle), klasse Effekte & Inszenierung mit einer Priese Härte, eine durchaus interessante, wenn auch nicht allzu umfangreiche Story und Witz geboten. 
Wo viel Licht ist, ist jedoch bekanntlich auch Schatten - auch in diesem Fall.
Viele Charaktere sind stereotypisch und der Film ist insgesamt holprig & "löchrig" geworden. Mit 2 1/2 Stunden ist er eindeutig zu lang! 
Darüber hinaus ist es in vielen Belangen eine Kopie von FdK ohne an dessen Lockerheit ranzukommen und manche komische Einlage 
wirkt eher deplatziert bzw. unlustig/gezwungen. 
Diejenigen die mit FdK nichts anfangen konnten sollten auch um diesen Film einen Bogen machen. Alle anderen sollten wach genug sein bzw. Zeit für einen längeren Filmabend haben.
*6-7/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 März 2015)

Interstellar zum 2. Digitale Kopie auf Itunes gekauft. Ich bin immer noch voll begeistert von dem Film, neben Inception einer der besten Nolan Filme und die 3h gucken sich immer noch wie 2h. Ich bleib bei mein *10/10*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 März 2015)

*Nightcrawler​*
Louis Bloom (Jake Gyllenhaal) ist auf der suche nach Arbeit, mit allerlei Sachen verticken verdient man nicht das meiste. Eines Nachts fährt er den Highway entlang und bekommt mit, wie ein Unfall genau vor seinen Augen passiert, wie Kamera Leute aus einem Van stürmen und Unfälle Filmen. Die werden dann später an die großen Nachrichten Sender für Geld verkauft. Also macht er sich selbständig und versucht sein Glück in der Nachrichten Welt, zuerst als Hobby Kameramann, später im Film wird er immer erfolgreicher und verdient immer mehr Geld...

Jake Gyllenhaal spielt den Louis Bloom richtig gut zwischen freundlich und völlig wahnsinnig ist alles dabei, bis auf ihn gibt es auch keine weiteren nennenswerten Schauspieler. Aber der Film ist auch genau auf ihn geschnitten und er zeigt seit langem mal wieder was für ein guter Schauspieler er doch ist. Bild und Ton waren auch sehr gut. *8,5/10 *​


----------



## MetalFan (28 März 2015)

*The Amazing Spider-Man*
(2D)



> Peter Parker wurde noch während seiner Kindheit von seinen Eltern verlassen. Sein Onkel Ben und seine Tante May nahmen ihn daraufhin bei sich auf. Heute führt er ein Leben als High-School-Außenseiter, versteht sich jedoch gut mit seiner Jugendliebe Gwen Stacy. Als Peter einen mysteriösen Aktenkoffer findet, der offensichtlich einst seinem Vater gehörte, macht er sich auf, herauszufinden, wie und warum seine Eltern damals verschwanden. Die Spur führt ihn direkt zu Oscorp Industries und Dr. Curt Connors, dem ehemaligen Partner seines Vaters. In der Forschungsanlage nehmen die Dinge, die sowohl Peters als auch Dr. Connors Leben für immer verändern werden, ihren Lauf und Peter muss sein Schicksal akzeptieren, ein Held zu sein...



Aaufgrund verschiedener Querelen kam es zu keiner Fortsetzung (mit Originalbesetzung) der erst 2002 gestarteten Spider-Man-Reihe. Sony Pictures als Rechteinhaber war aber, um die Filmrechte an der Figur nicht zu verlieren, dazu gezwungen einen neuen Film zu drehen und so entschloss man sich 5 Jahre nach dem letzten Film hauptsächlich aus monetären Gründen zu einem Reboot der Reihe... 

Herausgekommen ist dabei eine Mischung aus Action, Romanze, Komödie und etwas Sci-Fi mit Andrew Garfield, Emma Stone, 
Martin Sheen, Rhys Ifans, Sally Field und Denis Leary.
Bei der Besetzung der Hauptfigur mit einem Milchbubi machte man wieder einen Kardinalfehler! :angry: 
Aufgrund der früher ansetzenden Story kann man da evtl. ein Auge zudrücken.
Apropos Story, um nicht noch mal die selbe Geschichte erzählen zu müssen hat man die Vorlage gehörig durch den Mixer laufen lassen. 
Das Ergebnis greift einige Aspekte der Vorlage auf um anderen Stellen gewaltig davon abzuweichen.
Ergänzt wird das Ganze noch durch weitere eklatante Schwächen.
Unterm Strich ist es leider vielmehr eine Twilight-artige Romanze als die Verfilmung eines Marvelcomics!
Abgesehen vom bereits angesprochenen Kardinalfehler ist die Besetzung ok und macht ihre Sache gut. Punkten kann der Film durch die Inszenierung und Effekte, auch wenn ich zur 3D-Wirkung nichts sagen kann. 
Der Film ist insgesamt recht lang, aber das ist dem Storyumfang angemessen.
*6-7/10*
(Death Row - 7/10)

*The Amazing Spider-Man 2: Rise of Electro*
(2D)



> Für Peter Parker bedeutet das Leben aktuell vor allem eines: Stress! Auf der einen Seite fühlt er sich aufgrund seiner übermenschlichen Fähigkeiten dazu verpflichtet, als Spider-Man die Bevölkerung New Yorks zu beschützen. Auf der anderen Seite hat er aber auch die ganz alltäglichen Pflichten eines normalen jungen Mannes. Daher sehnt Peter seinen Highschool-Abschluss herbei, um endlich mehr Zeit für die Verbrechensbekämpfung zu haben. Auch die Situation zwischen ihm und seiner Freundin Gwen Stacy muss geklärt werden, schließlich hat Peter ihrem sterbenden Vater versprochen, sie nicht in Gefahr zu bringen. Doch eben das passiert, als der zum buchstäblich unter Strom stehenden Electro mutierte Oscorp-Mitarbeiter Max Dillon auf dem Times Square außer Kontrolle gerät. Dann kehrt schließlich auch noch Peters alter Freund und Oscorp-Erbe Harry Osborn zurück…



Selber Genre-Mix wie in Teil eins mit Andrew Garfield, Emma Stone, Jamie Foxx, Dane DeHaan und Sally Field.
Der Film beginnt interessant, da er die Geschehnisse zu Beginn des ersten Teils aus der entgegengesetzten Perspektive erzählt. 
Danach ist es mit der Herrlichkeit allerdings ziemlich schnell vorbei. Auch hier hat man die Vorlage gehörig abgeändert.
Spider-Man hatte ja schon immer einen flotten Spruch auf den Lippen und Witz, aber hier übertreibt man es gewaltig und gestaltet 
die Szenerie teilweise arg comicmäßig (Batman & Robin lässt grüßen).
Den Titelzusatz "Rise of Electro" kann man getrost unter Marketing Gag verbuchen, da diese dämliche Rolle keiner großen Erwähnung wert ist. 
Dane DeHaan als Harry Osborn war für mich ein Lichtblick, auch wenn er in seiner begrenzten Screentime den Film nicht retten konnte.
Die Inszenierung und Effekte sind sicher State of the Art, aber mir gingen die Effekte, welche ausschließlich eingebaut wurden um die Entscheidung den Film in 3D zu drehen zu begründen, ziemlich auf den Keks. 
In Sachen Laufzeit wäre bei diesem Teil wenig mehr gewesen.
*6/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 9/10)
(Death Row - 7,5/10)

The Amazing Spider-Man-Gesamtfazit: Im Vergleich zur Trilogie von Sam Raimi deutlich schwächer!

*Buried - Lebend begraben*



> Das nennt man wohl ein böses Erwachen: Lastwagenfahrer Paul findet sich in absoluter Dunkelheit und klaustrophobischer Enge wieder – in einem Sarg. Wer ihn in diese fatale Lage gebracht hat, oder gar was der Familienvater sich zu Schulden kommen lassen hat, dazu hat er nicht den blassesten Schimmer. Erstmal hat er ohnehin ganz andere Sorgen, denn alles was er hat ist ein Handy, ein Messer und ein Feuerzeug...



Thriller in dem ausschließlich Ryan Reynolds zu sehen ist.
Allein dieser Umstand macht den Film schon zu einem Nicht-Mainstream-Film und ergänzt wird das Ganze noch dadurch, das der Film ausschließlich in besagtem Sarg spielt (inkl. entspr. Licht- und Tonverhältnissen). Dessen muss man sich vorher im Klaren sein!
Der Film kann durchaus über 90 Minuten Spannung aufbauen & halten, auch wenn eine Handlung außerhalb des Sargs durchaus zuträglich gewesen wäre. In Sachen Inszenierung und Kameraarbeit haben die Macher sehr gute Arbeit geleistet. Die eine "tierische Szene" im Film war eher unnötig, da effekthascherisch und den gängigen Erwartungen entsprechend. Dafür entspricht das Ende eher nicht den üblichen "Konventionen". Ryan Reynolds macht seine Sache ordentlich aber die Identifikation mit seinem zum Teil nervigen Protagonisten fällt bisweilen etwas schwer. Diverse Logikfehler und eine eher "zähere" erste Hälfte ziehen die Wertung ebenfalls ein Stück nach unten. 
Wenn man sich mit dem geschilderten Grundkonzept anfreunden kann, kann man ruhig mal einen Blick riskieren muss es aber nicht.
*6/10*​


----------



## Death Row (31 März 2015)

*The Equalizer*

Robert McCall (Denzel Washington) räumt als Ein-Mann-Armee gehörig auf. Chirurgisch, eiskalt und brutal lässt er keinen Stein auf dem anderen wenn es darum geht eine junge Prostituierte (Chloe Moretz) aus den Fängen der russischen Mafia zu befreien. Denzel Washington spielt wie gewohnt erstklassig und auch Chloe Moretz kann trotz ihrer sehr kurzen Screentime gute Akzente setzen. 

*8/10 Punkten*



​
*Resident Evil: Afterlife*

Was hat mich wohl dazu geritten, mir das anzutun? Ich denke mal der niedrige Leihpreis sowie Ali Larter und Milla Jovovich 
Der Rest des Filmes ist reinster Trash, bietet kaum Horror-Momente und hat natürlich mit den ALTEN Videospielen wenig am Hut. Die Akteure sind kaum der Rede wert. Das Finale ist ein Witz und lediglich die Duschszenen bieten einen optischen Reiz (sowohl bei der Kampfszene als auch.....  )
So komisch es klingt, aber ich werde mir auch den nächsten Teil wohl antun 

*2/10 Punkten*



​


----------



## Death Row (1 Apr. 2015)

*Resident Evil: Retribution*

Nach dem trashigem "Afterlife" habe ich meine Erwartungen _nochmal _weiter runtergeschraubt um mich auf den nächsten Schuss in den Ofen einzulassen. Na gut, man hat es geschafft, dass die Akteure nicht mehr _so _lustlos agieren wie noch im vorigen Teil, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass der Film ein kleines Stück einer riesigen Gelddruckmaschine ist. Der Erfolg an den Kinokassen gibt dem leider recht. Immerhin gab es mehr Zombies zu sehen aber man würde trotz allem nicht darauf schließen, dass es eine Verfilmung eines Horror-Spiels sein soll. Es wirkt einfach zu blutleer und ideenlos. 
2015 wird also der nächste Teil gedreht. Ich schreibe bewusst "nächste", weil auch die Idee eines Reboots im Raume steht. Das einzige, was man dann bitte übernehmen sollte sind Chicks in Catsuits.

*3/10 Punkten*



​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Apr. 2015)

Also ich fand die letzten beiden Teile ganz Ok vor allem Afterlife fand ich gar nicht mal schlecht war auf jeden Fall besser wie der letzte und du hast es umgekehrt bewert

Wer einfach mal bock auf Hirn aus und Action an hat kann sich die gerne antun, da gibt es viel viel viel schlechtere Filme. Zudem find ich die Bildqualli und die CGI Effekte gut gelungen. Aber ich bin auch Resi Fan muss ich dazu sagen 

So verdient ihr euch kein Danke bei mir


----------



## Death Row (2 Apr. 2015)

*Interstellar*
Kleine Spoiler

Christopher Nolan's Film über die Reisen durch Wurmlöcher und Erforschen fremder Welten beeindruckt durch spektakuläre Bilder und einer tollen Mischung aus Realismus und Fantasie. Die negativen Kritiken um angebliche "Plotlöcher" kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Man muss nicht unbedingt was von Astrophysik verstehen um Spaß an dem Film zu haben und Filme über Zeitreisen erschaffen natürlich immer ein Paradoxon. "Interstellar" schrammt knapp an einem Meisterwerk vorbei, ohne Frage. Ich mochte ja schon Kubrick's Klassiker "2001" und gewisse Merkmale habe ich hier auch erkannt. 

*9/10 Punkten*



​


----------



## MetalFan (2 Apr. 2015)

*Pain & Gain*



> Der Kleinkriminelle Daniel Lugo wird vom Besitzer eines Fitnessstudios angeheuert, um mehr Mitglieder zu werben. Dort trifft er auf den Selfmade-Millionär Victor Kershaw und wird sein Trainer. Schon bald verfolgt Daniel jedoch ganz andere Pläne als die Fitness des schmächtigen Mannes. Gemeinsam mit dem Bodybuilder Adrian Doorbal und dem drogensüchtigen Ex-Knacki Paul Doyle will er Kershaw kidnappen, um an sein Geld zu kommen.



Ein auf einer wahren Geschichte basierender Mix aus (harter) Action, Krimi und Komödie von Michael Bay.
Mit dabei sind u. a. Mark Wahlberg, Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson, Anthony Mackie, Tony Shalhoub, Ed Harris und Bar Paly :drip:.
Dieses "Low Budget" Herzensprojekt von Michael Bay ist anders geraten als ich es erwartet hatte. 
Pluspunkte sind die Bay-typische Inszenierung samt Hochglanzbilder (muss man mögen), der namenhafte spielfreudige Cast 
und einige gelungene Szenen & Pointen. Auf der anderen Seite ist dieser Genremix leider ziemlich abstrus und nicht wirklich rund geraten 
und mit einer Laufzeit von >120 Minuten auch zu lang.
Hat man etwas für abgedrehte Charaktere bzw. Filme und die Darsteller übrig kann man einen Blick riskieren.
*5/10*

*The Conjuring - Die Heimsuchung*



> Das Ehepaar Roger und Carolyn Perron will mit seinen fünf Töchtern ein beschauliches Leben im neuen Haus auf dem Land führen. Damit ist es jedoch vorbei, als sich merkwürdige Vorkommnisse häufen. Langsam glauben die geplagten Perrons, dass ihr Haus im Griff einer unheimlichen unsichtbaren Macht ist. Weil sie sich nicht mehr anders zu helfen wissen, beschließen Roger und Carolyn wenig später, das Gebäude auf paranormale Phänomene untersuchen zu lassen. Dazu holen sie sich Hilfe bei den Eheleuten Ed und Lorraine Warren, international bekannten Psi-Wissenschaftlern und Dämonologen. Schon bei ihrer Ankunft auf dem Grundstück der Perrons spürt Lorraine, dass dort eine Macht wirkt, die hasserfüllter und gefährlicher ist als alles, was sie und ihr Partner jemals erlebt haben. Trotzdem beginnen die Spezialisten für das Paranormale mit ihren Nachforschungen - und erlangen bald Gewissheit: Dies ist der schwierigste Fall ihrer Karriere. Er bringt schließlich alle Beteiligten an ihre Grenzen und darüber hinaus...



Haunted House-Horrorfilm im Stil der 1970er Jahre von Saw und Insidious-Macher James Wan, welcher auf wahren Ereignissen beruhen soll. 
In den Hauptrollen: Vera Farmiga, Patrick Wilson, Lili Taylor, Ron Livingston, Shanley Caswell, Hayley McFarland, 
Joey King, Mackenzie Foy und Kyla Deaver.
Ein typischer Genrevertreter der durch eine gelungene Inszenierung, Atmosphäre und Darstellerleistungen punkten kann. 
Darüber hinaus hält man sich an die gängigen Konventionen und bringt nichts neues in's Spiel. Man hat sich eher von anderen Werken "inspirieren" lassen. Die Geschichte hinter der Geschichte hätte man auch weiter ausbauen können.
Fazit: Ein mehr als solider Old School-Horrorfilm ohne bahnbrechende Neuerungen.
*7/10*​


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Apr. 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Pain & Gain*
> 
> *5/10*​



Find den auch ganz gut. Weiß gar nicht warum der immer so schlechte Kritiken bekommt?


----------



## Masterff (3 Apr. 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *The Conjuring - Die Heimsuchung*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Conjuring finde ich richtig gut, vlt. nicht so gut wie Sinister aber trotzdem.
Für mich als Horror Fan 9 von 10..


----------



## Death Row (3 Apr. 2015)

*Live. Die. Repeat. - Edge Of Tomorrow*

Irrwitzige Sci-Fi-Action in Form von "Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier" mit Tom Cruise und Emily Blunt. Tom Cruise beweist erneut, dass er auch Rollen spielen kann, die seine Rolle als ansonsten strahlender Held karikieren. Viele Momente in der scheinbar ewigen Zeitschleife sind echt witzig geraden, weil er natürlich dazu lernt und er vorhersagen kann was auf ihn zu kommt. Dadurch wächst er mit den Aufgaben und das treibt die Story sehr gut voran. Die Tragik, dass er eigentlich fast immer stirbt wird hier oft auf die Schippe genommen. Aber es kommt auch zu sentimentalen Momenten denn er sieht seine Partnerin und Kameraden natürlich auch immer wieder sterben. 

*8.5/10 Punkten*



​


----------



## Death Row (4 Apr. 2015)

*Merida - Legende der Highlands*

Kurzweiliger Animations-Spaß für zwischendurch. Die Story war nicht neu, dafür punktet der Film mit liebenswerten Figuren. Wer einen "Hit" wie Ice Age oder Monster AG erwartet, dürfte eventuell enttäuscht sein. Die Gagdichte ist nicht soo hoch und insgesamt ist der Film eher für die Jüngeren geeignet. 

*7/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (5 Apr. 2015)

*Side Effects - Tödliche Nebenwirkungen*



> Emily und Martin Taylor führen einen luxuriösen Lebensstil, bis der Broker alles verliert und sogar ins Gefängnis muss. Keine leichte Zeit für seine Frau. Auch als er nach vier Jahren wieder entlassen wird, findet sie sich nicht mehr in der Ehe zurecht. Hilfe erhofft sie sich von Psychiater Dr. Banks. Ein Medikament soll ihren Gemütszustand stabilisieren. Doch damit sind auch Nebenwirkungen verbunden.



(Psycho)Thriller von Steven Soderbergh mit Rooney Mara, Jude Law, Catherine Zeta-Jones und Channing Tatum.
Ein sehr dialoglastiger und eher ruhiger Film der vom Zuschauer viel Aufmerksamkeit und Geläut verlangt. 
Auf der interessanten Story aufbauend hat der Film die ganze Laufzeit hinweg eine depressive Stimmung die durchaus für Spannung sorgt. 
Diese ist allerdings, abgesehen von ein paar Spannungsspitzen/Höhepunkten, nicht unbedingt nervenzerreißend. Auf Seiten der Darsteller gibt's nix zu meckern. Das Catherine Zeta-Jones mitspielt war für mich eine Überraschung und sie macht als Psychiaterin schon etwas her… 
Kein Film für zwischendurch und ausschließliche Popcorn-Kino-Liebhaber.
*7-8/10*
(beachkini - 7/10)

*Die Jagd*



> Nachdem er seinen Job als Lehrer aufgeben muss und obendrein das Sorgerecht für seinen Sohn durch eine Scheidung verloren hat, ist Lucas heilfroh, als er im örtlichen Kindergarten eine Stelle angeboten bekommt. Zumindest solange, bis plötzlich Klara, ein Mädchen aus dem Kindergarten und obendrein die Tochter seines besten Freundes, behauptet, er habe sich ihr sexuell angenähert. Zunächst noch unbeeindruckt, schließlich ist er unschuldig, erkennt Lucas zu spät, was sich über ihm zusammenbraut.



Dänisches Drama mit Mads Mikkelsen in der Hauptrolle.
Der Film befasst sich auf skandinavisch kühle und reduzierte Art und Weise mit einem sehr sensiblen, brisanten und aktuellen Thema. 
Dabei geht es sehr ruhig und alles andere als reißerisch zu, was zu keiner überbordenden Spannung führt. 
Jedoch ist das Setting realistisch gehalten, so dass man sich als Zuschauer hineindenken und -fühlen kann. Die knapp 2 Stunden Laufzeit vergehen dabei jedoch nicht wie im Flug. Die Darstellerleistungen sind auf hohem Niveau anzusiedeln. Abzüge gibt es dafür das man zwar versucht hat zwei Sichtweisen darzustellen, aber dies in meinen Augen nicht konsequent durchgezogen hat.
Auch hier gilt: Kein Film für zwischendurch und ausschließliche Popcorn-Kino-Liebhaber.
*8/10*

*Prisoners*



> An Thanksgiving werden die sechsjährige Anna und ihre Freundin Joy entführt. Doch als die Bemühungen des jungen und ambitionierten Polizisten Loki immer weiter ins Nichts verlaufen, nimmt Annas Vater, Keller Dover, den Fall in die eigene Hand. Kurzerhand entführt er den einzigen Verdächtigen, den geistig zurückgebliebenen Alex Jones, den die Polizei aus Mangel an Beweisen wieder laufen lassen musste.



(Psycho)Thriller von Denis Villeneuve mit Hugh Jackman, Jake Gyllenhaal, Viola Davis, Maria Bello, 
Terrence Howard, Melissa Leo und Paul Dano.
Packender Film der sowohl das Horrorszenario einer Kindesentführung, als auch menschliche Abrunde thematisiert. 
Die Darsteller, allen voran Hugh Jackman und Jake Gyllenhaal, welche den emotionalen & entschlossenen Vater und den kühlen, aber besessenen Ermittler geben, können überzeugen. Abzüge gibt es für ein paar Logikfehler und vielleicht auch für die etwas langen 2 1/2 Stunden.
*8-9/10*
(defjam - ohne Wertung) 
(FunkyCop999 - 8/10)

*R.E.D. 2 - Noch Älter. Härter. Besser.*



> Ex-CIA-Agent Frank Moses will nach dem Tod seines Kollegen Marvin seine Laufbahn etwas ruhiger gestalten. Nur dazu kommt Frank gar nicht erst, denn bereits bei der Beerdigung wird er vom FBI verhört und entführt. Er wird verdächtig, beim Raub einer Atomwaffe vor 25 Jahren beteiligt zu sein. Aber plötzlich werden seine Geiselnehmer umgebracht und Frank wird durch seinen tot geglaubten Kollegen Marvin in letzter Sekunde gerettet. Gemeinsam machen sie sich auf die Suche nach der Atomwaffe.



Fortsetzung der Action-Komödie R.E.D. mit Bruce Willis, Mary-Louise Parker, John Malkovich, 
Catherine Zeta-Jones, Helen Mirren und Anthony Hopkins.
Um es kurz zu machen: der Film punktet ausschließlich durch den prominenten Cast, jede menge Action, ein paar gelungene Gags und eine (extrem) rasante Inszenierung. Die Story ist nicht wirklich innovativ, hätte allerdings Potential für mehr gehabt. Stattdessen beschränkt man sich auf ein schnelles, unrealistisches und hanebüchenes von einem Handlungsort zum nächsten springen und alles in Schutt und Asche schießen.
Kleines Ärgernis am Rande: Catherine Zeta-Jones macht als russische Agentin optisch viel her :drip: und wird erfreulicherweise von ihrer gewohnten Synchronsprecherin gesprochen, allerdings fehlt ein der Rolle entsprechender Akzent. kopf99
*4-5/10*

*Thor - The Dark Kingdom*
(2D)



> Thor Odinson, Prinz und zukünftiger König von Asgard, muss die Neun Reiche vor den urzeitlichen Dunkelelfen beschützen, die das Universum in die ewige Finsternis stürzen wollen. Um die Dunkelelfen unter der Führung des grausamen Malekith zu besiegen und die Kräfte des Kosmos wieder in Einklang zu bringen, ist Thor auf die Hilfe seines durchtriebenen Bruders Loki angewiesen, der Malekith als einziger zu kennen scheint.



Zweiter Teil der Thor-Rehe und weiteres Element in Marvel's Avengers-Universum mit Chris Hemsworth, Natalie Portman, Tom Hiddleston, Stellan Skarsgård, Kat Dennings, Idris Elba, Anthony Hopkins, Christopher Eccleston, Jaimie Alexander.
Effektvolle, launige und fantasy-lastige Fortsetzung des ersten Teils. Die Story ist nicht verkehrt, wenn auch der Gegenseite relativ wenig Raum gelassen wird. Die Verbindung der Fantasy-Vorstellung mit tatsächlichen physikalischen Ansätzen hat mir gefallen.
Die Darsteller machen ihre Sache gut, wenn auch keine Meisterleistungen zu erwarten und nötig sind. Aber dies liegt in der Natur des filmischen Stoffs und der effektorientierten Inszenierung. Schade fand ich, das Jaimie Alexander so wenig Screentime hat. 
Zwei Aspekte zum Schluss: 1) Das Asgard's Kämpfer mit (Laser)Schwertern kämpfen, während andere Laserkanonen einsetzen ist schon etwas "merkwürdig". 2) Nachdem bekannt ist das es mehrere Superhelden gibt, ist es schon komisch das nur einer gegen diese existenzielle Bedrohung kämpft. Doch daran werden wohl alle post-Avengers Soloabenteuer kranken...
Fazit: Für Fans von Marvel's Thor/Avengers-Reihe ein Spaß.
*7-8/10*
(Death Row - 9,5/10)
(FunkyCop999 - 8,6/10)

*Gravity*
(2D)



> Astronaut Matt Kowalsky wird das letzte Mal in den Weltraum geschickt, bevor er seinen Ruhestand antritt. Begleitet wird er bei dieser letzten Mission von der Bio-Medizinerin Dr. Ryan Stone, die hier ihre erste Erfahrung im Weltall sammeln soll. Doch was als Routinemission beginnt, wird recht bald zu einem Horrortrip, denn das Spaceshuttle der beiden wird zerstört und das ungleiche Duo befinden sich urplötzlich ohne Kontakt zur Erde in den dunklen Tiefen des Alls.



Survival-Thriller mit Sandra Bullock und George Clooney.
Ohne zu sehr in Richtung Sci-Fi zu gehen, stellt dieser Film wohl das ultimative und auswegloseste Horrorszenario für einen Überlebenskampf dar. Die Story beschränkt sich dabei ausschließlich auf besagten Überlebenskampf und ist, aufgrund der tatsächlichen Weltraumschrottsituation, gar nicht mal so weit hergeholt. Punkten kann Gravity jedoch hauptsächlich, wenn nicht gar ausschließlich, durch seine Inszenierung samt der imposanten Bilder, Effekte (sieht in der 3D auf der Leinwand sicher grandios aus) und der physischen Darstellerleistungen. Der Film bricht sich durch einen eklatanten Mangel an Realismus (auch wenn einem das Gegenteil vorgegaukelt wird) und eine nahezu unerträgliche Coolness der Charaktere das Genick. Das Ganze gipfelt auch noch in einem bescheidenen Ende. Sandra Bullock als einzige Darstellerin von Belang kann man keine großen Vorwürfe machen. Wenn es stimmt, das sie für die Macher nur Nr. 6 (nach Angelina Jolie, Marion Cotillard, Scarlett Johansson, Blake Lively, Natalie Portman) war, ist es sogar gut das sie es geworden ist.
Hatte mehr erwartet und bin, auch gemessen am (Oscar)Hype um den Film, ziemlich enttäuscht.
*5-6/10*
(selam9 - 8,5/10)​


----------



## Toolman (6 Apr. 2015)

*Fast & Furious 7 (2015)*

Um eins gleich mal vorweg zu sagen: Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass viele sich diesen Film nur anschauen, weil sie Fan der Reihe sind. Und als Fan ist man es ja von den Vorgängern schon gewohnt, das ab und an die Gesetze der Physik bei den Actionszenen keine Rolle spielen. So auch im siebten Teil der Furious Saga. Für mich fällt das aber absolut nicht negativ ins Gewicht, ich habe ehrlich gesagt fest damit gerechnet, es gehört einfach dazu! 
Ich will nicht groß spoilern, die Story ist gut und spannt den Bogen zwischen Teil 6 und Tokyo Drift perfekt. Schauspielerisch gibt es fast nix auszusetzen, man kennt die Besetzung ja mittlerweile schon recht gut (Tyrese wird langsam mein Liebling ) Neu hinzugekommen sind Statham und Russell, die beide überzeugen :thumbup: Ein Kritikpunkt ist für mich die Darstellung von Stathams Charakter. Das war mit etwas zu übertrieben, mir kam es zeitweise vor als wäre er ein unbesiegbarer Halbgott 
Alles in allem ein guter Film, der wohl jetzt schon alle anderen Fast & Furious Teile in den Schatten stellt (was den Kinostart weltweit angeht). Die vielen kleinen Anspielungen auf ältere Teile runden den Film ab und ich freue mich auf Teil 8.
Bleibt natürlich noch die Verarbeitung des tragischen Todes von Paul Walker. Ich sage nicht wie sie es gemacht haben, nur soviel: Ich habe lange nicht so viele Emotionen in einem Kinosaal erlebt wie am Ende dieses Films! Und das meine ich nicht negativ!
Danke Paul!
*8,5/10*​


----------



## Death Row (7 Apr. 2015)

*Oblivion*

Nach "Edge Of Tomorrow" folgt nun also ein weiterer Sci-Fi-Actioner mit Tom Cruise. Die Action kommt nicht zu kurz, aber auch die Story wurde nicht außer Acht gelassen. Dass etwas an der Hauptmission seiner Figur nicht stimmt, ist natürlich vorhersehbar. Dennoch ist die Wendung in der Story sehr überraschend und auch gelungen. Morgan Freeman bekommt leider nicht die Screentime. die er benötigt um vollends zu glänzen. Insgesamt aber bleibt der Film ein sehenswertes Ereignis mit handwerklich guten Effekten und tollen Landschaftsaufnahmen, wenn auch mit einigen Längen.

*7.5/10 Punkten*



​
*The Last Stand*

Eigentlich belangloser Actioner, der viel von Arnold's Namen lebt. Es ist sehr schade, dass er anscheinend keinen besseren Film für seine Rückkehr gefunden hat. Die Story ist nicht gerade einfallsreich und beinhaltet viele Logiklöcher, bei denen selbst ich die Augen verdreht habe. Viele der Polizisten und SWAT-Einheiten stellten sich ziemlich dämlich an, aber einige gute Lacher gab es trotzdem. Positiv zu vermerken ist die Action auf "Old School"-Art und nicht wie heute mit Kung-Fu und Karate bei Nahkämpfen sondern schöne harte Schlägereien. 

*6/10 Punkten*



 

​


----------



## Death Row (9 Apr. 2015)

*Die Tribute von Panem - Catching Fire*

Auch wenn der erste Teil bei mir etwas lange zurückliegt kam ich sehr gut wieder in die Story rein. Es ist zwar in der Story knapp ein Jahr vergangen, aber als Zuschauer konnte man sich sehr viel selber zusammenreimen. Die Darsteller agieren auf sehr gutem Niveau und besonders Donald Sutherland legte als Präsident nochmal eine ordentliche Portion Boshaftigkeit drauf. Auch die Aufteilung des Filmes ist wieder mal gelungen: erste Hälfte Storyaufbau, zweite Hälfte Action in Form der nächsten Hunger-Spiele. Natürlich hat der zweite Teil der Reihe damit zu kämpfen, dass er als Zwischenlösung für die kommenden Abschlüsse "herhalten" muss. 

*8/10 Punkten*

*Die Tribute von Panem - Mockingjay Teil 1*

Im Gegensatz zu "Catching Fire" knüpft dieser Teil direkt an das Ende des jeweils letzten Filmes an. Jennifer Lawrence bringt es sehr überzeugen rüber, dass sie noch immer traumatisiert ist und eher widerwillig zur Gallionsfigur der Rebellion wird. Der "Kitsch" ist weg, keine bunten Feierlichkeiten mehr und die "Liebesgeschichte" zwischen Katniss und Peeta wird auf eine harte Probe gestellt. Der Krieg schlägt mit aller Härte zu und es kommt zu teilweise schockierenden Momenten und Wendungen. 

Ich hätte nach Sicht aller bisherigen Teile nicht erwartet, dass mich die Reihe so fesseln wird.

*8.5/10 Punkten*




_(Natalie Dormer stellvertretend für alle Schatzis in den oben genannten Filmen)_​


----------



## Death Row (11 Apr. 2015)

*Die Superbullen*

Nach ca. 17 Minuten ausgeschaltet und das waren schon 15 Minuten zuviel. Das war nicht mehr zu ertragen und noch nicht mal für Hardcore-Fans sehenswert. Reine Zeit- und Geldverschwendung.

*Ohne Wertung*


----------



## MetalFan (11 Apr. 2015)

^^ Ich war damals sogar mit den Jungs im Kino!


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Apr. 2015)

War zwar kein Meisterwerk (wie zu erwarten), aber zu Ende geschaut hab ich schon


----------



## Death Row (11 Apr. 2015)

Ne sorry das war mir zu blöd. Und als Fan von "Voll Normaaal" und "Ballermann 6" war ich schon sehr sehr enttäuscht. Und sich durch nen Film zu quälen ist doch asi.

Aber keine Wertung ist ja auch ne Wertung


----------



## Sachse (11 Apr. 2015)

@ Funky: bei Interstellar hätt ich ne 2 gegeben, waren 3h verschenkte Zeit für mich oder ich war nicht in der Stimmung dafür 

*Furious 7 (2015)*​
Was soll man zu einem Film schreiben, der im Grunde nur ein Vermächtnis an Paul Walker darstellt. Wenn man wie ich mit diesem Franchise aufwächst und die Entwicklung der Beziehungen der Darsteller untereinander bei den Interviews sieht, kann man sich gar nicht vorstellen, was diese gefühlt haben müssen, als sie vom Tod Pauls erfahren haben. 

Die Geschichte ist schnell erzählt, wie eigentlich immer in der Fast-Reihe . Jason Statham ist diesmal der Bösewicht und trachtet der Gang nach ihrem Leben, nach dem diese in Teil 6 dem Bruder den Garaus gemacht haben. Dabei kommt es natürlich zu jede Menge Stunts und man legt im Laufe der Handlung Abu Dhabi und Los Angeles komplett in Schutt und Asche, vor allem bei dem Stunts in Abu Dhabi musste ich mehr als einmal lachen, so lächerlich sah das teilweise aus 

Und dann kam der Moment, vor dem ich mich am meisten gefürchtet hatte: Das Farewell von Paul  Man sah allen an, das dies nach den Geschehnissen vom November 2013 gedreht wurde, vor allem Michelle, dass sie sich zusammenreißen musste, um nicht in Tränen auszubrechen. Während des Films wurde immer gelacht im Kino, aber bei hier war es die gesamten 5 min. totenstill und ich muss zugeben, das ich kurz davor war, schwer zu schlucken, so hat mich diese Szenerie beeindruckt.

Das IMdB-Rating von 8,0 ist eher den Gesamtumständen geschuldet, für sich betrachtet ist der Film nicht wirklich überragend, vor allem die Logik, das Jason Statham immer genau dort auftaucht, wo das Team war, kam zum Anfang ganz lustig rüber, aber ab dem 3. Mal war's einfach nur nervig, zumal er im Grunde schon nach 5 min hätte abgemurkst werden können. Aber irgendwie mussten sie ja Kurt Russel noch einbringen  

Daher gibt's von mir für den Film eine *6/10*, für die Farewell-Szene *10/10*

*Für Paul*

*Marvel's Daredevil*​
So eine Premiere meinerseits, ne Review einer Serie. 

Da ich ein Fan des Marvel Universe bin, hab ich mich natürlich über die Serienverfilmung von Daredevil gefreut, der ja schon mal mit Ben Affleck verfilmt wurde, aber nicht wirklich gemocht wurde. Ich bin gerade bei Folge 7 angekommen, dementsprechend kann und will ich nicht wirklich was über die Handlung erzählen.

Was mir auch schon bei House of Cards und Marco Polo gefallen hat, ist das Konzept von Netflix, gleich die ganze Staffel zu veröffentlichen, um uns Serienjunkies zufrieden zu stellen  Die Serie startet relativ langsam, was die Verwebungen der Handlungsverläufe angeht, aber bei der mittlerweile 7. Folge merkt man, das da ein Gesamtkonzept für alle 13 Folgen dahinter steht und keine sinnentleerten Folgen dazwischen geschoben sind. Ein weiterer Pluspunkt von den kurzen Serien, noch dazu sind alle Folgen über 50min lang. :WOW: 

Charlie Cox spielt den blinden Superhelden, der die Straßen von Hells Kitchen aufmischt und nebenbei Anwalt ist. Im Gegensatz zum Film kann er nicht künstlich durch Technik "sehen", sondern verlässt sich alleine auf Geräusche der Umgebung. Als bekannte Darsteller wurden Rosario Dawson und Vincent D'Onofrio als Kingpin gewonnen und vor allem Letztere beweist auch hier mal wieder, das er ein genialer Darsteller ist. Der Stil der Serie ist dunkel und düster, es gibt kaum Szenen am Tag, was ja zum Hauptdarsteller passt. 

Ich hoff, das es eine 2. Staffel geben wird, auch wenn ich die erste noch nicht komplett durchhabe, krieg ich schon Bock auf Season 2.

*9/10*


----------



## Death Row (13 Apr. 2015)

*Fast & Furious: Neues Modell. Originalteile. *

"Tokyo Drift" habe ich mal eiskalt ausgelassen, aber ich denke das tut auch wenig zur Sache. Die Story ist schnell erzählt und man wird auch direkt in die Action hineingeworfen. Für jemanden wie mich, der von Autos keine Ahnung hat, war es dennoch sehr unterhaltsam und daher freue ich mich auch auf die kommenden Teile. 

*7/10 Punkten*



​


----------



## Death Row (14 Apr. 2015)

*Fast & Furious 5 (Fast Five)*

Autos. Raketenwerfer. Explosionen. The Rock. Schönes Action-Allerlei.

*7/10 Punkten*



​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (19 Apr. 2015)

Sachse schrieb:


> @ Funky: bei Interstellar hätt ich ne 2 gegeben, waren 3h verschenkte Zeit für mich oder ich war nicht in der Stimmung dafür
> 
> 
> Ich hoff, das es eine 2. Staffel geben wird, auch wenn ich die erste noch nicht komplett durchhabe, krieg ich schon Bock auf Season 2.
> ...



Staffel 2 wurde schon bestätigt, mir gefällt die Serie übrigens auch richtig gut kommt schon fast an die The Dark Knight Trilogie ran.


----------



## MetalFan (24 Apr. 2015)

*Captain Phillips*



> Im April des Jahres 2009 wird das US-amerikanische Container-Frachtschiff "MV Maersk Alabama" vor der Ostküste Somalias von Piraten gekapert. Es ist der erste Fall dieser Art für die Amerikaner seit über 200 Jahren. Um die eigene Crew vor einer Gefangennahme zu bewahren, bietet sich Kapitän Richard Phillips den Piraten als Geisel an. Diese gehen auf das Angebot ein. Phillips muss sich vor allem mit dem Anführer Muse auseinandersetzen, der sein Opfer immer wieder mit Gedanken zur Globalisierung und ihren Auswirkungen konfrontiert und auf diese Weise die eigene Piraterie verteidigt. Die Lage ist verfahren, Phillips versucht jedoch alles, um Zeit zu gewinnen.



Ein auf einer wahren Begebenheit beruhendes Drama bzw. Thriller mit Tom Hanks in der Hauptrolle.
Starkes Kino über eine Extremsituation, bei der auch kritische Töne anklingen und die "Bösen" nicht eindimensional angelegt sind.
Tom Hanks in Bestform und er wird, wie der Film, mit zunehmender Laufzeit immer besser. Neben ihm wurden einige Nebenrollen mit Laiendarstellern bzw. echten Personen (bswp. US-Navy-Ärzte) besetzt.
*8/10*

*Escape Plan*



> Ray Breslin ist einer der besten Sicherheitsexperten. Daher soll er ein ausbruchssicheres Gefängnis entwerfen. Kaum ist der High-Tech-Hochsicherheitstrakt gebaut, soll Ray ihn testen. Inkognito wird er als Insasse eingeschleust und merkt zu spät: Sein Auftraggeber wollte ihn offenbar unwiderruflich hinter Gittern bringen. So muss er sich dem Alltag und sadistischen Wärtern stellen. Als er Mithäftling Emil Rottmayer kennenlernt, hat er einen Verbündeten für seinen Plan, auszubrechen.



Action-Thriller mit den beiden Leinwandhelden & -ikonen Sylvester Stallone und Arnold Schwarzenegger in den Hauptrollen.
Darüber hinaus sind u. a. noch Jim Caviezel, Faran Tahir, Amy Ryan, Sam Neill, Vincent D'Onofrio, Vinnie Jones und 50 Cent zu sehen.
Endlich treffen Arnie & Sly in einem Film aufeinander, allerdings leider ein paar Jahrzehnte zu spät. 
Dennoch war es für mich als Fan eine Freude, auch weil sie an der einen oder anderen Stelle auf ihre Rollen der Vergangenheit angespielt haben. Beide wurden auch dementsprechend "übergroß" in Szene gesetzt.
Trotzdem schwingt mit dem Film auch eine gehörige Portion Enttäuschung mit, denn der Film wirkt uninspiriert und gerade die Darstellung des "Bösewichts" war mir zu dünn. Die Story ist auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei und löchrig, hat aber mehr zu bieten als man denkt. Ganz schlimm fand ich die "falsche" Synchronstimme von Arnie, aber er musste ja für seine Rolle extrem deutsch klingen.
Für Fans der Beiden und/oder old school (B-Movie) Action-Filmen ein Muss.
*5-6/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 8/10)
(Death Row - 7/10)

*42 - Die wahre Geschichte einer Sportlegende*



> Jackie Robinson ist ein verdammt guter Baseball-Spieler. Allerdings ist er auch Afro-Amerikaner, was zu Beginn der 50er Jahre ein großes Problem darstellt. Dennoch wird er als erster farbiger Spieler der Sportgeschichte bei den Brooklyn Dodgers unter Vertrag genommen. Nur die Akzeptanz der Öffentlichkeit, aber auch der Spielerkollegen lässt stark zu wünschen übrig.



Ein Biopic und somit auch ein Sportfilm und Drama mit Chadwick Boseman, Harrison Ford und Christopher Melone.
Der, im Gegensatz zu heute, damalige sehr offen ausgelebte Rassismus in der US-Gesellschaft und die Geschichte eines großen Sportlers wird in diesem Film mit einer angemessenen Priese Pathos ohne zu sehr auf die Tränendrüse zu drücken oder effekthascherisch zu sein erzählt. Dennoch hätte ich mir mehr Intensität gewünscht, auch wenn dieses Thema (gerade für den US-Markt) sehr schwierig und sensibel ist. Schauspielerisch gibt es nichts zu meckern. Einzig die sehr grummelige Art (samt Stimme) von Harrison's Charakter empfand ich nicht so toll.
*8/10*
(Sachse - 8/10)

*Runner Runner*



> Wenn das Geld fürs Studium nicht ausreicht, müssen andere Lösungen her. Und so setzt Richie alles auf eine Karte, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes: Er zockt beim Online-Poker. Beim großen Finale verliert Richie alles und wittert Betrug. Dafür muss der Betreiber der Seite, Ivan, büßen, der ein Luxusleben in der Karibik führt. Beeindruckt von Richies Talent, die Hintertür in seinem Programm gefunden zu haben, bietet er ihm einen Spitzenjob. Wäre da nicht das Problem, dass auch die CIA ein Auge auf Ivan geworfen hat.



Thriller mit Ben Affleck, Justin Timberlake und Gemma Arterton.
Der Film punktet hauptsächlich durch seine Optik und Inszenierung. Die Story ist nicht verkehrt hat aber wenig Substanz. 
Die Schauspieler passen sich mit ihren Leistungen diesen Umständen an.
Hochglanz-Film für einen kurzweiligen Filmabend, aber kein Muss.
*5-6/10*
(beachkini 5,5/10)

*Fast & Furious 7*



> Nach den Ereignissen in "Fast & Furious 6" sinnt Deckard Shaw auf Rache für seinen Bruder Owen. Er will alle aus der Crew von Dom tot sehen. Die Bleifüße merken, wie ernst es Shaw ist, als der ihren Verbündeten, den Bundesagenten Luke Hobbs ins Visier nimmt. Um ihren gefährlichen Gegner auszuschalten, gehen Dom & Co. einen Deal mit dem mysteriösen Mr. Nobody ein, der Geheimaufträge für die Regierung erledigt. Sie sollen die Hackerin Ramsey befreien, die entführt wurde, weil sie ein Überwachungsprogramm namens "God's Eye" entwickelt hat. Gelingt es der Gang, Ramsey zu retten, dürfen sie "God's Eye" dazu benutzen, Shaw aufzuspüren. Teil der Mission sind – wie immer – diverse halsbrecherische Aktionen mit schnellen, teuren Autos…



Mittlerweile siebter Teil der Action-Reihe mit Vin Diesel, Paul Walker, Michelle Rodriguez, Tyrese Gibson, Ludacris, Jason Statham, 
Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson, Kurt Russel und Jordana Brewster.
Darüber hinaus gibt es in einigen Nebenrollen noch weitere bekannte Gesichter.
Die Entscheidung einen bzw. den Film im Kino zu sehen (mit allen Vor- & Nachteilen) war recht spontan und so habe ich 
Teil 6 (genau wie Tokyo Drift) bisher nicht gesehen. Demnach fehlten mir bei diesem Film ein paar Vorkenntnisse.
Wie erwartet wurde ein rasantes und bombastisches Popcorn-Action-Kino geboten. Die Action, Effekte & Stunts waren beeindruckend, aber fern von Logik und Realismus. Die letzten beiden Punkte gelten auch für die dünne Story. Großer Pluspunkt des Films ist die Besetzung, bei der Gerade die mit bekannten Gesichtern besetzten Nebenrollen für mich eine nennenswerte Bereicherung dargestellt haben. 
Vom Maincast hat mir Tyrese Gibson am besten gefallen.
Der durch den unerwarteten Unfalltot von Paul Walker notwendig gewordene Abschied wurde passend und würdevoll umgesetzt ohne dabei arg kitschig zu sein oder im starken Maße auf die Tränendrüsen zu drücken. Ich kann auch bestätigen, das die Minuten zum Finale die ruhigsten Minuten im Kinosaal waren und mein Begleiter und ich schlucken mussten. Das zur Erinnerung an die vorhergehenden Teile alte Szenen eingebaut wurden empfand ich auch gelungen. Man waren die damals alle Jung (Jordana )! 
Ob ich einen weiteren Teil begrüßen würde kann ich nicht eindeutig bejahen.
*8/10* 
(Bei Betrachtung reiner filmischer Qualitäten wäre die Wertung etwas niedriger.)
(Toolman - 8,5/10)
(Sachse - 6/10)

*Rush - Alles für den Sieg*



> Die wahre Geschichte über die Rivalität zwischen zwei Formel-1-Rennfahrern, dem Österreicher Niki Lauda und dem Engländer James Hunt. Im Jahr 1976 gerät Laudas Ferrari in der zweiten Runde des deutschen Grand Prix am Nürburgring ins Schleudern und er selbst verbrennt bei dem Crash beinahe - während Hunt das Rennen gewinnt. Sechs Wochen später sitzt Lauda aber wieder am Steuer und beginnt eine furiose Aufholjagd im Kampf um den Gesamtsieg. Das atemberaubende Duell ist auch der Kampf zweier gegensätzlicher Philosophien im Rennsport: auf der einen Seite der englische Playboy und Frauenschwarm Hunt, der mit dem bekannten Model Suzy Miller verheiratet ist, auf der anderen Seite der ehrgeizige und disziplinierte Vorzeige-Sportler Lauda. Der schlägt Hunt beim Großen Preis von Italien und anschließend auch in Kanada sowie in den USA, doch damit ist die denkwürdige Rennsaison noch nicht gelaufen...



Es handelt sich hierbei um keine Dokumentation, sondern um einen fiktionalen Spielfilm der sich sehr stark an den historischen Gegebenheiten orientiert, aber an einigen Stellen davon abweicht bzw. historisch nicht korrekt ist. 
Regie führte dabei Ron Howard und für die musikalische Untermalung sorgte Hans Zimmer.
In den Hauptrollen sind Daniel Brühl, Chris Hemsworth, sowie Olivia Wilde  und Alexandra Maria Lara zu sehen.
Starkes Biopic über zwei prägende wie unterschiedliche Charaktere des Formel 1-Rennsports und darüber, das man trotz aller sportlicher Rivalität und Feindschaft, sich gegenseitig Respekt zollen und abseits der Piste durchaus freundschaftlich verbunden sein kann.
Die Inszenierung ist top und gerade bei Lauda's Unfall hat man echt ein unangenehmes Gefühl im Magen. 
Die beiden männlichen Hauptdarsteller meistern ihre Rolle mit Bravour, leider hat man den beiden Damen zu wenig Screentime eingeräumt. Gerade bei Alexandra Maria Lara beschränkt es sich hauptsächlich auf's Klimpern mit ihren Rehaugen. 
*9/10*

*You're Next*



> Die Davison-Familie ist genauso reich wie dysfunktional. Als die gesamte Sippe in einem mondänen Landhaus zusammenkommt, um den Hochzeitstag der Eltern zu feiern, bringt Crispian zum ersten Mal seine neue Freundin Erin mit – natürlich nicht ohne sie zu warnen, dass die Dinge aus dem Ruder laufen könnten, da man sich in der Familie leidlich hasst. Doch was dann geschieht, übertrifft die schlimmsten Befürchtungen: Während sich Crispian in einer handfesten Auseinandersetzung mit seinem Bruder Drake befindet, segeln plötzlich Armbrust-Pfeile durch die Fenster auf die Festgesellschaft nieder…



Mischung aus Home-Invasion-Horror und Slasher mit einer Priese schwarzem Humor. 
Die Darsteller tragen alle wohl eher das Prädikat Nobody, der Vollständigkeit halber zähle ich sie mal auf: Sharni Vinson, Nicholas Tucci, 
Wendy Glenn, AJ Bowen, Joe Swanberg, Margaret Laney, Amy Seimetz, Ti West, Rob Moran und Barbara Crampton.
Altbewährte Story, ordentlicher blutiger Body Count, zum Teil unrealistisches bzw. -logisches Verhalten und durchschnittliche Schauspielkunst. Horror-Filme sind meist schwierig zu bewerten, so auch hier. Bei weitem kein Meisterwerk, aber auch kein totaler Reinfall. 
Fans des Genres sollten einen Blick riskieren.
*5/10* ​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Apr. 2015)

*Avangers 2 Age of Ultron​*
Also ich bin mit gemischten Gefühlen aus dem Film gegangen. Auf der einen Seite tolle Action mit Witz auf der anderen Seite eine lahme Story mit einem Bösewicht mit dem ich gar nichts anfangen konnte, aber fangen wir doch von vorne an. (Es könnten *Spoiler* auftreten.) 

Tony Stark versucht sich die KI Ultron zu nutze zu machen, für sein Friedensprogramm auf der Welt, aber wie es nun mal kommen musste, als sich Ultron der Geschichte der Menschheit anvertraut, gefällt es ihm gar nicht für Tony Stark zu Arbeiten( Das gleiche gab es schon ''in the 5th Element'' nur das Milla Jovovich dann nicht böse geworden ist.) und auch noch in vielen anderen Filmen. Die Avangers machen sich auf um Ultron zu besiegen. Dazwischen werden dann nochmals kleine Geschichten zu den Superhelden erzählt, die man sich wie ich finde alle hätte sparen können, nach 3 Iron Man, 2 Captain America und Avangers 1 und Thor 1 und 2. brauch ich das einfach nicht mehr, vor allem nicht in einem 2. Teil sowas gehört für mich in den ersten Teil. 

Dann baut der Film kaum Spannung auf, zum Schluss in der ein Teil von der Welt zerstört wird, ist es mir praktisch schon egal ob welche Überleben oder nicht. KA ob ich gerade von der Daredevil Serie geblendet bin, weil die soviel besser ist, selbst Marvels Agents of Shield fand ich am Ende spannender Vielleicht hätten ein paar mehr Emotionen den Film gut getan. Naja alles in allem gutes Popcorn Kino mit einem tollen 3D und fetten Sound und einem gestochen Scharfen Kino Bild, nur habe ich wohl zu viel erwartet von dem Film darum *8.3/10*​


----------



## Death Row (25 Apr. 2015)

Mögliche Spoiler

*Fast & Furios 6*

Der (vorerst) letzte Teil der Reihe für mich und im Grunde könnte ich meine Kritik von 5. Teil hier hineinkopieren, denn großartig anders ist es auch in Teil 6 nicht. Von manchen Figuren musste man Abschied nehmen, eine Person kam unnötigerweise mit einem hanebüchenem Hintergrund wieder zurück. Alles in allem: es gab genügend Gründe um ihn zu sehen (für Männer  ), aber man sah auch schon Abnutzungserscheinungen, sprich Rost auf der Laube. Die letzte Szene sorgt aber nochmal für ne nette Überraschung für Teil 7.

*6./10 Punkten*

*Maze Runner*

Endzeit-Thriller mit Anlehnung an "Panem" in einer ebenfalls apokalyptischen Zukunft. Die jungen und "unverbrauchten" Darsteller wirken erfrischend und der Storyaufbau sorgt für nette Wendungen. 

*7.5/10 Punkten*

http://www.celebboard.net/kino-und-...odelario-maze-runner-promos-stills-4x-hq.html​
*Predators*

Ein versuchter Neuanfang der "Predator"-Mythologie, allerdings kam im Gegensatz zu den "Originalen" mit Schwarzenegger und Danny Glover hier einfach keine nötige Spannung auf. Adrien Brody kaufte ich das knallharte Macho-Image einfach nicht ab, er schien mir wie eine Notlösung anstatt erste Wahl gewesen zu sein. Die Idee eine neue Predator-Art einzuführen fand ich aber cool. Ansonsten blieben alle Darsteller blass, Laurence Fishburne hat man total verheizt. 

*5/10 Punkten*





Stans: [to Isabelle] Your ass is awesome. ​
*Der Hobbit - Die Schlacht der 5 Heere*

Die "Hobbit"Reihe findet also nun ihren lang erwarteten Abschluss. "Lang erwartet" in meinen Augen, dass es leider nicht das Gelbe vom Ei gewesen ist. "Die Schlacht der 5 Heere" krankt daran, dass es nicht auf keinen der Bücher von Tolkien mehr fußt und sich stattdessen selber etwas einfallen lassen musste. Der Film fungiert mehr als Bindeglied zwischen "Hobbit" und "Herr der Ringe". Die namensgebende Schlacht bildet das Highlight des Filmes. Vorher ist es nicht sehr einfallsreich. Smaug wird direkt am Anfang abgefrühstückt, die "Drachenkrankheit" um Thorin hat mich fast schon kalt gelassen. Warum man Legolas überhaupt eingebaut hat erschließt sich mir nicht. Tauriel hätte durchaus alleine seinen Part mit übernehmen können. Die Zwerge mögen zwar allesamt liebenswert gewesen sein, mit den "Gefährten" habe ich damals aber deutlich mehr mitgefiebert. 

*6/10 Punkten*



​


----------



## Death Row (26 Apr. 2015)

*Avengers: Age Of Ultron*

Die oberste Heldentruppe ist wieder auf Rettungsmission und erneut beweist Marvel, dass sie alles richtig gemacht haben. Endgeile Action, toller Storyaufbau, ..... ich kam aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus. Ein bis zwei "Ungereimtheiten" gab es zwar, aber die schmälern meinen Eindruck seit gestern nicht. 

*10/10 Punkten*



​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 Apr. 2015)

*Die Entdeckung der Unendlichkeit (The Theory of Everything)​*
Die Entdeckung der Unendlichkeit" erzählt vom Leben des genialen Astrophysikers Stephen Hawking, von seinen frühen Forschungsjahren, den Anfängen seiner Krankheit - aber vor allem von der großen Liebe zwischen ihm und seiner Frau Jane, die immer an seiner Seite steht. Zunächst befürchtete ich in diesem Film einen zunehmend deprimierenden Krankheitsverlauf und den menschlichen Verfall Hawkings präsentiert zu bekommen. Aber dieser warmherzige und tief ergreifende Film macht vor allem neugierig auf den MENSCHEN Stephen Hawking, der sich hinter diesem genialen Geist verbirgt sowie dessen bahnbrechenden Erkenntnissen und Philosophien – und genau dies soll dieser Film wohl auch bewirken…

*Eddie Redmayne* bringt die Person Stephen Hawking super glaubwürdig rüber, zurecht hat er für den Film auch ein Oscar in der Kategorie Bester Hauptdarsteller. Aber auch *Felicity Jones* gibt eine gute Figur ab in dem Film und zeigt immer wieder wie stark sie mit der Krankheit ihres Mannes umgeht, während sie sich noch nebenbei um den Haushalt und 3 Kinder kümmern muss. 

Allerdings baut der Film im Mittelteil ein paar längen auf, liegt daran weil das meiste vorhersehbar ist. Die stärken des Films liegen definitiv am Anfang und am Ende, mit einer sehr emotionalen Szenen zum Schluss endet der Film dann.​
*7,5/10​*


----------



## Death Row (1 Mai 2015)

*Bloß kein Stress*

Seelenlose und spannungsarme Familienkomödie, mehr ein Lückenfüller als wirkliche Überraschung. Man mag bei einigen Szenen schmunzeln, aber es bleibt die meiste Zeit ohne große Ideen und zu vorhersehbar. 

*4/10 Punkten*



​


----------



## MetalFan (2 Mai 2015)

*Das erstaunliche Leben des Walter Mitty*



> Walter Mitty führt ein zurückgezogenes Leben. Seit Jahren arbeitet er schon im Fotoarchiv des renommierten "Life!"-Magazins. Dem grauen Alltag versucht Walter durch Tagträume zu entfliehen, in denen er heldenhafte Abenteuer erlebt und die ganz große Liebe findet. Doch dann begegnet er seiner Kollegin Cheryl und plötzlich ist die große Liebe Realität geworden. Doch Walter traut sich nicht, seinen Schwarm anzusprechen. Als bekanntgegeben wird, dass das Magazin nur noch online erscheinen wird, läuft Walter Gefahr, auch noch seinen Job zu verlieren. Die letzte Print-Ausgabe des Magazins soll eine Aufnahme des bekannten "Life!"-Fotografen Sean O‘Connell zieren, doch ausgerechnet dieses Negativ ist verschwunden. Walter nimmt seinen ganzen Mut zusammen und begibt sich für seinen Job und seine große Liebe auf die Suche nach dem fehlenden Foto und damit auf ein Abenteuer, von dem er sonst immer nur geträumt hat.



Ein auf einer aus dem Jahr 1939 stammenden Kurzgeschichte basierendes modernes Märchen von und mit Ben Stiller.
Neben ihm sind noch Kristen Wiig und Sean Penn als Namenhafte (Neben)Darsteller mit von der Partie.
Der Film erinnerte mich vom Stil etwas an Forrest Gump ohne an dessen Klasse heranzureichen.
Dennoch eine charmante Verfilmung mit einigen komischen Momenten (Stichwort: Hai) für die man bereit sein muss, 
sich auf das Märchenhafte einzulassen und auf Realismus zu verzichten.
Die Optik und Inszenierung sind top (Highlights), gleiches gilt auch für Ben Stiller in der Hauptrolle.
Trotzdem viel es mir schwer mitzufühlen (war vielleicht alles zu erstaunlich) und Spannung mag auch nicht wirklich aufkommen.
Kein Film für die breite Masse, eher für Cineasten.
*6-7/10*

*Machete Kills*



> Machetes geliebte Sartana wurde vom Kartell umgebracht, doch viel Zeit zum Trauern bleibt ihm nicht, denn er erhält einen neuen Auftrag und damit die Gelegenheit, seiner Wut freien Lauf zu lassen und Rache zu üben. Auftraggeber ist der US-Präsident höchstpersönlich. Machetes Mission: Er soll den Kartellboss Mendez aufhalten, bevor dieser einen Raketenangriff auf die Vereinigten Staaten ausüben kann. Das Problem dabei: Mendez hat den Raketenzünder mit seinem Herzschlag verbunden, ihn zu töten ist also keine Option. Zur Unterstützung bei seiner schwierigen Aufgabe benötigt Machete dringend die Talente des exzentrischen Waffenhändlers Luther Voz. Der Erfinder und "Star Wars"-Fan Luther hat jedoch einen ganz anderen Plan... Um auch diesen Plan zu vereiteln, muss sich Machete nun auch noch mit Luther und seiner Privatarmee anlegen.



Gewollter Trash-Movie und Fortsetzung des Überraschungserfolgs Machete von Robert Rodriguez.
Zu sehen gibt es: Danny Trejo, Amber Heard, Mel Gibson, Demian Bichir, Michelle Rodriguez, Alexa Vega, Sofía Vergara, Vanessa Hudgens, Lady Gaga, Carlos Estevez aka Charlie Sheen, Jessica Alba, Antonio Banderas und Cuba Gooding Jr.
Damit habe ich auch schon fast alles positive über diesen Film gesagt. 
Ergänzen kann man das nur noch durch ein paar gelungene Sprüche und Rodriguez-typische Einfälle und Blutvergießen.
Dieser Film ist leider ein Beispiel dafür wie man, beim Versuch einen bei Kritikern und Publikum überraschend angesagten Film zu toppen, scheitern kann. Die im ersten Teil durchaus vorhandene Ernsthaftigkeit hat man hier komplett über Bord geworfen und die "Schraube des Wahnsinns" gehörig überdreht. Bloß weil man noch mehr Stars castet und alles noch verrückter ist, wird es dadurch nicht automatisch besser. Gerade wenn man die Stars nur verheizt und ihnen auch noch bei der Synchro, wie im Fall von Carlos aka Charlie, die falsche Stimme gibt! kopf99
Abschließend noch etwas positives: Amber, Michelle und Vanessa sind lecker anzuschauen! :drip:  
(Der Auftritt von Jess war zu kurz und unsexy.)
Nur für Fans des ersten Teils zu empfehlen und selbst da sollte die Enttäuschung überwiegen. 
Ob und wie es einen dritten Teil gibt bleibt abzuwarten...
*3-4/10*
(Toolman - 2/10)​


----------



## Mr. Alba (2 Mai 2015)

Sherlock Holmes - Spiel im Schatten


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Mai 2015)

*The Gunman​*
Action Thriller mit Sean Penn, in dem er einen Bergstollenminister, mit einem Scharfschützengewehr tötet. 8 Jahre später holt ihn seine Vergangenheit ein. Weil er Probleme hatte sich Dinge zu merken, hat er das ganze Attentat Dokumentiert, jetzt sind seine restlichen Team Mitglieder hinter ihm her. Spannender Film der im Mittelteil leider ein paar längen hat, 1:30h hätten es auch getan statt 2h. Ansonsten kann man sich den Film gut angucken, ist aber eher einer dieser Filme für die Blu Ray Sammlung. Sean Penn überzeugt sehr gut in seiner Rolle und man merkt ihm auch an das er für seine Rolle gut trainiert hat. *7/10* weil, auch zum Teil die anderen Charaktere alle sehr blass bleiben. The Equalizer zeigt wie man es richtig macht.​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Mai 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Machete Kills*
> 
> ​



Teil 3 soll doch auf dem Mond spielen


----------



## Toolman (4 Mai 2015)

*Marvel's The Avengers 2: Age Of Ultron*


Wie immer bei Comicverfilmungen aus dem MCU bin ich eher subjektiv bei meiner Meinungsbildung 
Die Truppe rockt mal wieder die Leinwand - von der ersten bis zur letzten Minute des Films! Zwar gibt es durchaus auch recht gelungene ruhigere Sequenzen, die aber nichts in die Länge ziehen, sondern einem eher ein wenig Zeit zum verschnaufen geben. Alle Helden bekommen ausreichend Screentime, die 'Neuen' werden gut integriert und auch die andere Seite darf mitmischen, wenn auch nur bedingt erfolgreich 
Der altbekannte Humor darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen, vor allem Tony ist wieder in verbaler Topform 
Insgesamt eine gute Mischung aus Story, Action und ein wenig Drama, kombiniert mit guter musikalischer Untermalung. Minimale Abzüge in der B-Note für die teilweise doch etwas hohe 'Geschwindigkeit' in einigen Kampfsequenzen und den einen oder anderen Logikfehler in der Story. Aber als Fan kann man das getrost vernachlässigen 
Einige Highlights (ohne zuviel zu spoilern):
Tony geht (gezwungenermaßen) doppelt fremd, der 'wer ist würdig' Wettbewerb, Hulk & Veronica 

*8,5/10*

Ich muss allerdings doch einen Kritikpunkt erwähnen, der allerdings keinen Einfluss auf die Bewertung hat... Es wurde ja schon in den Medien breit getreten, dass viele Kinos aufgrund Disney's 'Preiserhöhung' den Film boykottieren. Auch ich finde einen Preis von fast 14€ übertrieben! Selbst mit der Argumentation Überlänge+3D+Dolby Atmos könnte man doch etwas entgegenkommender sein! Manchmal wünschte ich, die großen Filmstudios würden etwas mehr Back to the Roots gehen, aber ohne Mega-Inszenierung geht ja heute leider garnichts mehr ​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Mai 2015)

*Mad Max Fury Road​*
Bester Action Film des Jahres Fertig Ne Scherz obwohl er für ein Remake echt gut gelungen ist, handgemachte Action ohne viel CGI Gedöns, übelst Krasse Bilder hab schon lange nicht mehr so viele und gute Explosionen gesehen, definitiv im Kino gucken, dafür ist der Film gemacht und das 3D kommt auch sehr gut rüber. Das einzige was ein wenig stört, das die Story gerade für den Bierdeckel reicht. Wem das nicht stört wird ein Film sehen in dem jeder versucht verrückter zu sein wie der andere. Tom Hardy ist der perfekte Ersatz für Mel Gibson. *9/10*. Keine *10/10* weil die Story ein wenig lahm ist und der Film in der Mitte in der er etwas vom Gas geht ein wenig an seiner tollen Endzeit Stimmung verliert.


----------



## Sachse (16 Mai 2015)

Toolman schrieb:


> *Marvel's The Avengers 2: Age Of Ultron*
> 
> *8,5/10*
> 
> Ich muss allerdings doch einen Kritikpunkt erwähnen, der allerdings keinen Einfluss auf die Bewertung hat... Es wurde ja schon in den Medien breit getreten, dass viele Kinos aufgrund Disney's 'Preiserhöhung' den Film boykottieren. Auch ich finde einen Preis von fast 14€ übertrieben! Selbst mit der Argumentation Überlänge+3D+Dolby Atmos könnte man doch etwas entgegenkommender sein! Manchmal wünschte ich, die großen Filmstudios würden etwas mehr Back to the Roots gehen, aber ohne Mega-Inszenierung geht ja heute leider garnichts mehr ​



Kann mich dem ersten Teil deiner Review anschließen, ohne wenn und aber. Außer das mir die Lovestory zwischen Hulk und Widow derbe auf den Keks ging 

Aber was letzteres angeht, muss ich meinen Senf dazugeben. Der Preis ist wirklich heavy, wohn in der Provinz und Dolby war das auch nicht wirklich und 3D erst recht nicht. Guckt euch Hobbit an, das ist 3D, net der Murks hier. Was mich eher stört, ist die Politik der Breaks, wobei ich net weiß, ob das an meinen Kino hier liegt. Der Film hat keine Überlänge. 141 min., ist für ein normaler Film und mich nervte wieder mal die Unterbrechung, auch wenn ich da meine Niko-Sucht befriedigen konnte. In meiner Heimatstadt begann ein Überlängenfilm ab 150 min. inklusive Unterbrechung, hier hab ich den Mist in jedem Film, wo ich mal im Kino bin. Egal ob der 120 min geht oder 3h. Find ich nervig wie Sau. Erhöht auch den Preis, wobei ich für'n Hobbit, wo ich mit musste, obwohl ich als Dune-Addict keinen Bock drauf habe, mehr blechen musste. Und aktuell ist der Film in HD und guter Englischer Spur eh schon wieder im Netz, was es doppelt ärgerlich macht, dafür 13 € bezahlt zu haben. Die BluRay bezahl ich als Fan der Serie gerne.

Des weiteren ist eins anstrengend: Durch die Verwebung der Serie S.H.I.E.L.D. (Agent Carter kann man hier getrost weglassen) ist es für nen deutschen Zuschauer anstrengend, den ersten Teil des Films zu verstehen, warum die Hydra angreifen, ohne die Folge S02E20 von S.H.I.E.L.D. gesehen zu haben, die noch nicht im deutschen TV gelaufen ist. Ich hab sie gesehen, da ich nach original US-Ausstrahlung mir alles auf nicht legalen Weg besorge, aber das nervt, wenn ich nem Kumpel, der sich an die Ausstrahlungen in deutschen hält, die Woche zuvor erst mal nen Folge zeigen muss, damit er den Anfang versteht.

Generell kommt der Film net an Teil 1 ran, die Grundlagen zum 3. Abschnitt des Franchise sind gelegt worden, freu mich auf den Film auf englisch, da mir die deutsche Syncro eh nur auf Sack geht, da der Wortwitz flöten geht. Aber das ist ein generelles Problem von mir, da ich nur englisch gucke und mein Provinzkino das nicht anbietet.

*8/10*, der erste kriegt von mir 9,5/10, fast ein perfekter Film, den Abzug gibt es da auch für 3D, war mein erster darin, aber im Gegensatz zum Hobbit ein Witz.


----------



## MetalFan (17 Mai 2015)

@FunkyCop999
Damit bestätigst du alles was ich bisher an Kritiken zu dem Film gelesen habe. 
Wir hatten erst überlegt am Donnerstag auch in den Film zu gehen. Da ich jedoch, wenn ich schon mal in's Kino gehe, es tunlichst vermeide Filme direkt am Starttag bzw. kurz danach zu sehen, habe ich ein "Veto" eingelegt. Dazu hege ich gegenüber fremden Menschen(massen) und der damit verbundenen hohen biertrinkenden, lauten, stinkenden und mir das Filmvergnügen versauenden Idioten-Dichte (gerade im Kino, bei einem solchen Film) eine zu hohe Abneigung. Da schaue ich mir Filme lieber (viel) später  in Ruhe zu Hause an. 

@Sachse
Ohne die Politik der Studios/Verleiher/Kinobetreiber gutzuheißen scheiße ich mal etwas klug. 
Per "Definition" haben Filme ab ca. 120 Minuten "Überlänge" ergo trifft das auf Avengers 2 mit seinen 141 Minuten zu.
Mich persönlich regt die Pause bei Filmen unter 3 Stunden auch auf :angry:, aber so können besagte Individuen (s. o.) in Ruhe ihre Blase entleeren und ihr Geld für "günstigen" Nachschub ausgeben .

Etwas off topic, aber ich verspürte den Drang mir das "von der Seele zu schreiben". 
Mein nächsten Reviews folgen...


----------



## Sachse (17 Mai 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Da ich jedoch, wenn ich schon mal in's Kino gehe, es tunlichst vermeide Filme direkt am Starttag bzw. kurz danach zu sehen, habe ich ein "Veto" eingelegt. Dazu hege ich gegenüber fremden Menschen(massen) und der damit verbundenen hohen biertrinkenden, lauten, stinkenden und mir das Filmvergnügen versauenden Idioten-Dichte (gerade im Kino, bei einem solchen Film) eine zu hohe Abneigung. Da schaue ich mir Filme lieber (viel) später  in Ruhe zu Hause an.



Kenn ich irgendwie  Leider haben wir hier keine richtige Spätvorstellung in der Woche und mein mainly Kino-Mitgucker ist 22 Uhr zu spät für nen Film, diese Zeiten waren in der Woche immer geil, da ist kein nerviger Teen im Kino 



MetalFan schrieb:


> @Sachse
> Ohne die Politik der Studios/Verleiher/Kinobetreiber gutzuheißen scheiße ich mal etwas klug.
> Per "Definition" haben Filme ab ca. 120 Minuten "Überlänge" ergo trifft das auf Avengers 2 mit seinen 141 Minuten zu.
> Mich persönlich regt die Pause bei Filmen unter 3 Stunden auch auf :angry:, aber so können besagte Individuen (s. o.) in Ruhe ihre Blase entleeren und ihr Geld für "günstigen" Nachschub ausgeben .
> ...



ok, wusst ich net, find ich BS, alles unter 3h kann man aushalten, kann man vorher keinen saufen gehen oder eben was verpassen. Auch ein Grund, warum ich kaum ins Kino gehe, erst wieder im November zu Bond und im Dezember zu Star Wars


----------



## MetalFan (23 Mai 2015)

*Savages*
(Extended Cut)



> Ben und Chon sind Meister im Anbau von Marihuana. Gemeinsam mit ihrer Freundin O betreiben sie ihr lukratives Geschäft und sind eigentlich glücklich und zufrieden. Doch dann stößt das mexikanische Drogenkartell auf die beiden und will mit ihnen ins Geschäft kommen. Als Mittel zum Zweck entführen sie O.



Ein u. a. mit Taylor Kitsch, Aaron Johnson, Blake Lively, John Travolta, Salma Hayek, Benicio Del Toro 
und Demian Bichir recht prominent besetzter Thriller von Oliver Stone aus dem Jahr 2012.
Viele Hochglanzbilder mit eingestreuten experimentellen/non-mainstream Elementen.
Die Darsteller können durchaus überzeugen. Optischer Leckerbissen ist natürlich Blake :drip: 
(in den ersten 20-25 Min. gleich drei mal in der Kiste --> Extrapunkt ), Salma macht als Kartellboss auch eine gute Figur !
Insgesamt weiß der Film jedoch nur begrenzt zu fesseln und Spannung aufzubauen. Wäre sicherlich mehr drin gewesen!
*6-7/10*
(dianelized - 9/10)
(Toolman - 6/10)

*The Man with the Iron Fists*
(Unrated Extended Cut; 2D)



> Ein geheimnisvoller, talentierter Schmied lebt in einem Dorf im feudalen China des 19. Jahrhunderts. Eines Tages kommen verschiedene Kämpfer in dem idyllischen Ort zusammen, um einen legendären Goldschatz zu finden. In den blutigen Kämpfen spielen die Waffen des Schmieds ebenso eine entscheidende Rolle, wie die leichten Mädchen von Madame Blossom.



Action-Film bei dem RZA neben der Hauptrolle auch für Drehbuch und Regie verantwortlich war. Darüber hinaus sind noch die im Westen bekannten Russell Crowe, Lucy Liu, Dave Bautista und Jamie Chung zu sehen.
Man nehme einen klassischen Kung Fu-Film im modernen Gewand und würze ihn mit jeder Menge Hip Hop und einer Priese Western-Atomsphäre und Tarantino-Style. Heraus kommt dieser Film. Zwei von diesen Dingen mag ich nicht!
In meinen Augen punktet der Film ausschließlich durch seine Effekte, seinen Style und die paar bekannten Gesichter. 
Eine schlüssige Story ist nicht vorhanden. RZA sollte das Schauspielern lieber lassen!
Auch wenn der Film vor Blut strotzt geht es im Bordell sehr keusch zu, dennoch hatte ich den Eindruck, das man alle verfügbaren asiatischen Schauspielerinnen gecastet hat, die auch für westliche Männer attraktiv sein können. 
Jamie Chung habe ich vorher noch nie so verlockend empfunden! :drip: 
*4/10*
(Death Row - 7/10)

*Ender's Game - Das große Spiel*



> Die Erde wird von einer feindlichen, insektenartigen Alien-Rasse, den Formics, bedroht. Auf der Suche nach neuen Soldaten wird der hoch angesehene Colonel Graff auf den schüchternen Jungen Ender Wiggin aufmerksam, der ein brillanter Taktiker ist. Schon bald setzen Graff und Flotten-Kommandant Mazer Rackham ihre gesamte Hoffnung in den Jungen, der die Soldaten in eine letzte große Schlacht führen soll, die das Schicksal der Erde entscheiden wird.



Sci-Fi-Romanverfilmung mit Asa Butterfield, Harrison Ford, Hailee Steinfeld, Abigail Breslin und Ben Kingsley.
Ohne die Romanvorlage zu kennen hat mich dieser Film an eine für ein jüngeres Publikum entschärfte Version von Starship Troopers ohne den Trash-Aspekt erinnert.
Der Film ist technisch und visuell auf hohem Niveau und kann durchaus mit den Leistungen des Casts punkten.
Die Story bietet viele gute und kritische Ansatzpunkte (für das Geschehen in der Realität) baut diese jedoch nicht wirklich aus. Dieser Umstand ist vielleicht der Ausrichtung auf eine jüngere Zielgruppe geschuldet. Kein schlechter Film, aber deutlich Luft nach oben.
*6-7/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 7/10)

*Insidious: Chapter 2*



> Familie Lambert sucht bei Großmutter Lorraine Zuflucht, nachdem sie es knapp geschafft haben, ihren Sohn Dalton aus den Klauen von Dämonen zu retten. Doch das Gefühl der Sicherheit trügt, denn recht bald machen die Dämonen sie ausfindig. Schnell schon gelingt es ihnen, von Familienoberhaupt Josh Besitz zu ergreifen. Als die anderen ihm zur Hilfe eilen wollen, erfahren sie von einer geheimnisvollen Verbindung zur Geisterwelt - und von einem grausigen Geheimnis.



Direkte Fortsetzung des ersten Teils und wieder inszeniert von James Wan.
Auch die Darsteller um Patrick Wilson, Rose Byrne und Co stammen sind aus dem ersten Teil bekannt.
Da der Film die Geschehnisse nahtlos fortschreibt sollte man diesen Film, wenn man ihn den sehen möchte, am besten Direkt 
nach dem ersten Teil anschauen. Geboten wird solide Grusel-Kost die jedoch hauptsächlich den ersten Teil kopiert.
Die Verbindungen zwischen den beiden Teilen sind zwar nett gemeint und gut gemacht, jedoch absolut nicht schlüssig. 
Die Darsteller bringen allesamt solide Leistungen.
*5-6/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Mai 2015)

*Baymax​*
Animationsfilm von Disney (Kopiert aus den Marvel Comics, aber die gehören ja jetzt zu Disney also passt das ganz gut) 

Hiro ist für sein alter ein Genie, hat mit 13 die Schule beendet, treibt sich nun aber lieber mit Robofights herum, bis sein Bruder ihn auf eine Idee aufmerksam macht. Microbots zu entwickeln die man für alles nutzen kann, später auf der Messe stellt er sein Werk auch vor und bekommt direkt von einem großen Konzert das Angebot seine Erfindung zu verkaufen, Hiro vderkauft aber nicht......

Toll animierter und lustiger Superhelden Film, der leider an der zu vorhersehbaren Story, zum Schluss nicht voll Punkten kann, darum *8,5/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (24 Mai 2015)

*Universal Soldier: Regeneration*
(Uncut)



> Die Kinder des russischen Premierministers und zwei der gefährlichsten Technologien befinden sich in der Hand von Terroristen! Ihnen ist es gelungen, die neusten Universal-Soldier-Modelle (NGU) zu erschaffen und damit das Kernkraftwerk in Tschernobyl zu besetzen. Jetzt fordern sie die Freilassung von 112 politischen Gefangenen und drohen mit der Sprengung des dritten Reaktors und einem neuerlichen Super-Gau. Die Einnahme des Geländes scheitert an einem unüberwindlichen NGU, der sämtliche UniSols der Regierung im Kampf zerstört. Nun kann es nur noch der Universal Soldier Luc Deveraux richten. Der muss aber feststellen, dass sein Erzfeind zurück ist: Andrew Scott...



Dritter Teil der UniSol-Reihe (meine Erinnerung an die ersten Teile ist sehr verschwommen) mit Jean-Claude Van Damme, Dolph Lundgren, Andrei "The Pit Bull" Arlovski, Mike Pyle, Corey Johnson und Emily Joyce.
Ein typischer in Osteuropa gedrehter B-Actioner der alten Schule. Das Gute an dem Film sind die zwei alten Haudegen und jede Menge dreckige, harte und blutige Action. In Sachen Story und Verhalten der Akteure darf man das Hirn nicht wirklich einschalten. Diese ist auf das Nötigste beschränkt. Trotz dessen, das die entscheidenden Stellen bei mir auf Russisch ohne Untertitel waren, konnte ich ihr ganz gut folgen. 
Die Darstellerleistungen entsprechen dem Niveau des Films. Besagte Haudegen haben leider (zu) wenig Screentime. 
*3/10*

*Universal Soldier: Day of Reckoning*
(Uncut; 2D)



> Hilflos muss John mit ansehen, wie Luc Deveraux seine Frau und seine Tochter kaltblütig ermordet. John schwört Rache und macht Jagd auf den vermeintlichen Killer. Doch dabei stößt er auf ein mysteriöses Programm, das sich Universal Soldier nennt. Er ahnt nicht, dass er auf eine falsche Fährte gelockt wird. Der Abtrünnige Andrew Scott hat den größenwahnsinnigen Plan, die Universal Soldiers zu befreien und mit ihnen die Weltmacht zu übernehmen.



Nunmehr der vierte Teil der Reihe und dieses Mal mit Scott Adkins, Andrei "The Pit Bull" Arlovski, Dolph Lundgren und Jean-Claude Van Damme.
Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, als ich den Trailer zum ersten mal sah dachte ich mir: Geil! 
Dieser Teil schlägt eine vollkommen andere, verstörende aber auch durchaus bereichernde Richtung ein. Das Ergebnis ist jedoch ein anstrengender (hat etwas von Lynch), verworrener und haarsträubender B-Action-Film, bei dem die beiden (Alt-)Stars viel zu kurz kommen.
Das einzig Positive, neben den bekannten Namen im Cast, ist die harte, humorlose und blutige Action (Uncut schauen!) 
und ein paar nette Einfälle bei der Inszenierung.
*2-3/10*
(Toolman - 0,0/10)

PS. Es gibt hauptberufliche Kritiker die den Film mit mehr als 8/10 Punkten bewertet haben!​


----------



## Death Row (26 Mai 2015)

*Fack Ju Göhte*

Ich war positiv überrascht, auch wenn die Vorgeschichte zu schnell erzählt wurde für meinen Geschmack überzeugte die Komödie mit derben Humor und einer sympathischen Darstellerriege. Wenn man will kann man auch eine gewisse Kritik am Beruf des Lehrers und unserem Schulsystem erkennen, trotz all der Überspitztheit. 

*7.5/10 Punkten*



​
Zeki: "Das sieht alles aus wie auf diesem Sender den man mal wegschaltet wenn man ausversehen drauf klickt. Da wo die Französisch reden."
Elisabeth: "Meinst du arte?"
Zeki: "Ja, genau."


----------



## Death Row (27 Mai 2015)

*Mad Max (1979)*

Das Original mit Mel Gibson überzeugt mit brachialer Gewalt und verrückten Figuren in einer dystopischen Zukunft. Die Stunts und Verfolgungsjagden waren für die damalige Zeit sehr spektakulär umgesetzt. Einzig die Logik geht gegen Ende ganz flöten, im negativem Sinne.

*7/10 Punkten*

*Mad Max 2 - Der Vollstrecker*

Nach einem verheerendem Weltkrieg ist die Gesellschaft vollends zusammengebrochen und Max ist nach den Geschehnissen des ersten Teils als Einzelgänger unterwegs. Die Story beschränkt sich aufs Wesentliche und ist schnell erzählt. Im Mittelpunkt steht ganz klar die sinnlose Gewalt und das Chaos. Dennoch ist der Film für kurzweiligen Spaß geeignet. 

*7/10 Punkten*


----------



## Toolman (28 Mai 2015)

*San Andreas (2015)


*


> Durch ein Erdbeben der Stärke 9 entlang der San-Andreas-Verwerfung, wird die Stadt San Francisco erheblich zerstört. Der Hubschrauber-Rettungspilot Ray Gaines sucht nach seiner Ex-Frau Emma. Zusammen kämpfen sie sich von Los Angeles nach San Francisco, um die gemeinsame Tochter Blake zu finden. Doch als sich die Lage beruhigt, geht die gewaltige Natur-Katastrophe erst richtig los und die Suche gestaltet sich durch die Nachbeben erheblich schwieriger als angenommen.


Katastrophenfilme sind ja immer unterhaltsames Kino. Nachdem San Andreas ja um einige Wochen verschoben wurde (aus bekannten Gründen) habe ich ihn mir gestern angeschaut.
Eine gewisse Portion Skepsis war dabei, denn ein Katastrophenfilm ohne Roland Emmerich Beteiligung muss sich erstmal beweisen 
Zur Story muss man nicht groß ausholen. Es wird wieder jedes bekannte Klischee bedient. Familienvater sucht seine Tochter inmitten des hereinbrechenden Chaos. Erinnerte so ein wenig an Day after Tomorrow. Natürlich darf auch eine ordentliche Portion amerikanischer Patriotismus nicht fehlen. Anfangs noch recht dezent, am Ende flogen einem die Stars & Stripes fast ins Gesicht (3D sei dank ). Schauspielerisch gibt es durchaus Raum für Verbesserung. Der Cast mit Dwayne, Carla, Alexandra und Paul ist recht ordentlich. Dafür, das Kylie direkt am Anfang genannt wird hat sie eine ERBÄRMLICHE Screentime von 2(!) Minuten bevor sie abkratzt. Nach Street Fighter wohl ihre zweitbeste Schauspielerleistung 
Zerstört wurde einiges, die Action lässt auch nicht lange auf sich warten. Die Special Effects haben mir sehr gefallen, nicht zu übertrieben aber ansehnlich. Vor allem hat sich die 3D Version diesmal endlich gelohnt. Es fliegen einem ständig Trümmer, Staub, Fahrzeuge, Boote, Wassermassen und die beiden 'Vorzüge' von Alexandra Daddario entgegen 
Durchschnitts-Katastrophenfilm mit einigen guten Highlights, aber auch Schwächen im Plot. Ich gebe
*6,5/10* Punkte​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Mai 2015)

*San Andreas​*
Ich muss da meine Score ein wenig höher ansetzten, denn der Film hat eine geniale Kameraführung, wenn du aus dem Kino kommst denkst du, du wärst in einer Achterbahnfahrt gewesen. Immer extrem nah am geschehen und noch nie hat eine Zerstörungsorgie so schön ausgesehen. Den Rest geben die guten Schauspielerischen Leistung von The Rock, Alexandra Daddario, Carla Gugino die alle drei sehr gut unterhalten. Minus Punkt muss ich für das 3D geben, war mal wieder für die Tonne und einigen unlogischen Szenen, die aber normal sind für so einem Film von daher nicht so hoch ins Gewicht fallen. *8,2/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Mai 2015)

*Let's be Cops​*
2 Kollegen verkleiden sich für eine Party als Cop's, bis sie merken das es ein Maskenball ist, später als die Party zuende ist merken sie, dass sie so gut verkleidet sind, dass sie als echte Cops durchgehen würden und das ziehen sie dann auch durch. 

Der Film war der absolute totalausfall, die Gagdichte war so gering ich hab glaub nur einmal ein grinsen müssen, zudem war er teils so albern und unlogisch, hätte ich mir die Zeit mit etwas bessernen vertreiben können. Einziges Highlight war *Nina Dobrev* die allerdings viel zu wenig Screentime hatte. *3/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (30 Mai 2015)

*Mud - Kein Ausweg*



> Die beiden Jungs Ellis und Neckbone laufen auf einer Insel im Mississippi dem Flüchtling Mud über den Weg. Der erzählt ihnen seine spannende Geschichte und dass er sich mit der Liebe seines Lebens Juniper treffen will, um mit ihr ein gemeinsames Leben aufzubauen. Allerdings sind ein paar Kopfgeldjäger hinter ihm her. Ellis und Neckbone beschließen, Mud bei der Flucht zu helfen.



Coming-of-Age-Drama mit leichtem Jugend-Abenteuerroman-Charakter aus dem Jahr 2012.
Die Hauptcharaktere werden dabei von Tye Sheridan, Jacob Lofland, Matthew McConaughey, 
Reese Witherspoon, Sarah Paulson und Ray McKinnon verkörpert.
Ein über weite Strecken ruhiger Film mit tollen Bildern, toller Atmosphäre und gut aufgelegten Darstellern.
Gegen Ende der 130 Minuten nimmt er jedoch gehörig an Fahrt zu.
Es geht um Liebe, Erwachsenwerden, Treffen von Entscheidungen bzw. das Richtige oder Falsche zu tun und 
drögen Alltag samt der Sehnsucht durch Abenteuer um aus diesem Auszubrechen.
Kein Popcorn-Kino für die Masse um sich hirnfrei berieseln zu lassen, vielmehr muss man sich auf die Geschichte einlassen 
und sich in die Zeit zurückdenken, als Kinder noch selbstständig im Freien gespielt haben bzw. spielen mussten.
*7-8/10*

*Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit*



> Nach seiner Zeit als Soldat in Afghanistan möchte Jack Ryan ein ruhiges Leben führen. Aus diesem Grund nimmt er einen Bürojob für die CIA an der New Yorker Wall Street an. Dabei stößt er auf Ungereimtheiten und CIA-Agent William Harper eröffnet ihm, dass der Geheimdienst seine Hilfe im "Außendienst" benötigt, um einen Anschlag auf das Finanzsystem und den daraus resultierenden Zusammenbruch des Finanzwesens und der gesamten Ökonomie zu verhindern.



Action-Thriller mit Chris Pine, Kevin Costner, Kenneth Branagh (auch Regie) und Keira Knightley.
Das was James Bond für Ian Flemming ist, ist Jack Ryan für, den leider auch zu früh verstorbenen , Tom Clancy. 
Das was Casino Royale für die Bond-Reihe ist, ist dieser Film für die (lose) Jack Ryan-Reihe.
In diesem Reboot mit Prequel-Charaker durfte nach Alec Baldwin, Harrison Ford und Ben Affleck 
nun Chris Pine den namengebenden Protagonisten spielen.
Geboten wird ein solide inszenierter Hochglanzfilm mit gut aufgelegten Darstellern, der mich jedoch mehr enttäuscht als begeistert hat.
Die Handlung ist mau und basiert (spürbar) auf keinem Buch von Clancy! Unwürdig! 
Ich würde mich nicht wundern wenn er sich im Grab umgedreht hat. 
Einzig der Umstand des es sich um eine "Vorgeschichte" handelt, bei der viel schief gehen kann, entschuldigt das gezeigte/-erzählte etwas.
*5/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 7/10)
(Toolman - 7,5/10)​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Mai 2015)

*Birdman​*
Ich überlege die ganze Zeit, wie ich den Film bewerten soll, auf der einen Seite sind die Dialoge zwischen den Charakteren das beste, das der Film zu bieten hat, alleine Micheal Keaton(mit der deutschen Syncro von Bryan Cranston) und Edwart Norten (Andreas Fröhlich als deutsche Syncro, den die meisten wohl als Bob Andrews von den Drei ??? kennen oder Gollum aus Herr der Ringe, Der Hobbit) dabei zusehen wie sie sich ständig in den Haaren haben ist schon genial, wenn dann noch eine Emma Stone dazu kommt ist das ganze echt Perfekt gelungen, was die Dialogdichte angeht. Auf der anderen Seite ist das ein Nischen Film dem nicht jedem gefallen dürfte. Das liegt auf der einen Seite daran, weil er die ganze Zeit Hinter den Kullisen vom Broadway Theather spielt, in dem man die meiste Zeit nur graue Gänge sieht und es ein wenig an abwechslung fehlt. Zum anderen hat der Film kaum ein Spannungsbogen und will mehr eine Message vermitteln, wer die Message erkennt wird den Film mögen. Ich bin mir nach dem Schreiben der Review immer noch nicht ganz Schlüssig auf der einene Seite ein Meisterwerk auf der anderen Seite ein ganz normaler B-Movie Film *8-9/10*​


----------



## Death Row (31 Mai 2015)

*Mad Max 3 - Jenseits der Donnerkuppel*

Das war der definitiv schwächste Teil der Reihe. Der Verlauf der Story ist unlogisch gewesen und die Action war auf dem Tiefpunkt. Womit die Teile 1 und 2 noch punkten konnten, zB die Autojagden, kamen erst am Schluss vor und selbst das war mau. Warum man den Figuren nicht mehr Tiefgang verlieh erschließt sich mir nicht, das Potenzial war doch da. Mir schien Mel Gibson hatte selber keine richtige Lust mehr darauf. Zwischendurch habe ich aufs Handy geschaut wann es vorbei ist.

*3/10 Punkten*


----------



## Harry1982 (31 Mai 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Mad Max 3 - Jenseits der Donnerkuppel*
> 
> Das war der definitiv schwächste Teil der Reihe...



Da haste aber lange gebraucht um das festzustellen


----------



## Death Row (1 Juni 2015)

*Männerhort*

Leider nicht das Gelbe vom Ei wie ich erhofft habe. Die Witze wirkten arg konstruiert und man hat sich an alten Klischées festgehalten damit es zündet. 

*4/10 Punkten*



Harry1982 schrieb:


> Da haste aber lange gebraucht um das festzustellen



Ich bin SO froh, dass ich ihn mir nur ausgeliehen habe


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Juni 2015)

*Wayward Pines Folge 1-3​*
Ich war mal wieder auf der suche nach einer neuen Serie, neben Game of Thrones, Arrow und Agent Carter, wo wöchentlich immer nur eine Folge erscheint, bin ich mal mit Wayward Pines angefangen. Meine Erwarten waren auch sehr gering. Aber die Serie ist echt Stark zumindest die ersten 3 Folgen haben mich sofort gefesselst, hoffe die Serie geht in dem Tempo weiter. 

Die Geschichte der Miniserie „Wayward Pines“ basiert auf dem Roman „Pines“ von Blake Crouch. In diesem geht es um einen Agenten des Secret Service, Ethan Burke (Matt Dillon), der im idyllischen Städtchen Wayward Pines, Idaho nach zwei vermissten Agenten sucht. Statt Antworten zu finden, verliert sich Burke jedoch immer weiter in dem Fall.

Oscar-Gewinnerin (Melissa Leo) wird Pam darstellen, eine ernste, unberechenbare Krankenschwester, die sich um Ethan kümmert, als er im Krankenhaus von Wayward Pines aufwacht. Doch bald scheint es, als wäre Pam mehr an Unheil als an Heilung interessiert. Krankenschwester Pam und Ethan werden zu tödlichen Rivalen und ihre Rolle in der Stadt stellt sich als größer heraus, als es zunächst den Anschein hat.

Das Drehbuch zu „Wayward Pines“ stammt von Chad Hodge, inszeniert wurde die Miniserie von Regiegröße M. Night Shyamalan selbst. Die beiden fungieren gemeinsam mit Donald DeLine und Ashwin Rajan für FX Prods als Executive Producer.

Für die ersten Drei Folgen 8,5/10 wenn die Serie so weiter geht wird die Score auch so bleiben.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Juni 2015)

*Terror in Tokio Vol1.​*
Nach langem mal wieder eine Anime Serie, die ich mir angeschaut habe und die mir auf anhieb sehr gut gefallen hat. 

Das Tokio einer alternativen Gegenwart wird von einem spektakulären Terroranschlag erschüttert. Vorausgegangen war ihm ein skurriles und nicht weiter beachtetes Internetvideo von zwei maskierten Jugendlichen, die sich Nine und Twelve nennen. Unter dem Namen Sphinx gaben sie vorab Hinweise auf ihre Tat, ein Muster, das sie nun bei jedem folgenden Anschlag wiederholen. Was sie zu den Anschlägen motiviert ist unbekannt, ebenso warum sie ihre Taten auf diese kryptische Weise ankündigen. Der degradierte Polizist Shibazaki scheint es als Einziger mit ihnen aufnehmen zu können und es entwickelt sich ein Katz und Maus Spiel zwischen Sphinx und der Polizei. Während aber die Identität der Terroristen für die Öffentlichkeit weiterhin unbekannt bleibt, wird diese vom Mädchen Lisa Mishima durch Zufall entdeckt. Die sich daraus ergebende gefährliche Bekanntschaft scheint Lisa dabei die Möglichkeit eines Ausbruchs aus der Hölle ihres Lebensalltags zu geben.

Wie oben schon erwähnt ein echt guter Anime im Stil vom Cowboy Beebop, ist glaub auch von deren Machern. Spannend und Süchtig machende Serie, sehr gut erzählt, man will nach jeder der ersten 6 Folgen wissen wie es weiter geht. Bei den Rätseln, die die Terroristen in jeder Folge stellen kann man auch gut mitraten. *9/10 *​


----------



## Death Row (3 Juni 2015)

*Die Simpsons - Der Film*

Ein Riesen-Spaß für alle Simpsons-Fans, da kann es ruhig - irgendwann - eine Fortsetzung geben 

*8/10 Punkten*


----------



## Death Row (5 Juni 2015)

*Pappa Ante Portas*

Komödie mit Loriot über einen frühpensionierten Einkaufsleiter, der sich plötzlich vor der Herausforderung des Ruhestandes wiederfindet. Wie skurril er das meistert und was er für ein Chaos damit anrichtet, sorgte bei mir für sehr viele Lacher.

*8/10 Punkten*

"Alle Leute rundrum können dich genau verstehen... Leider verstehe ich dich überhaupt nicht!"


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Juni 2015)

MEGA Film Death 

"80 erlebnisreiche Jahre wobei die 45 Ehejahre die Schönsten waren."

" Das wäre mir neu."   

Aber der hat *10/10* verdient


----------



## Death Row (5 Juni 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> MEGA Film Death
> 
> "80 erlebnisreiche Jahre wobei die 45 Ehejahre die Schönsten waren."
> 
> " Das wäre mir neu."



Bei der "Feier" wäre ich schon freiwillig ins Meer gesprungen


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Juni 2015)

Grandiose Feier 

Da kann ich dir nur *Ödipussi* empfehlen 

Mega Film


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Juni 2015)

*Shades of Grey​*
Das Buch habe ich gehört, das hatte mir auch ganz gut gefallen, der Film wirkt die ganze Zeit ein wenig seltsam, als wenn die Schauspieler ein strickten Faden gehabt hatten an den sie sich halten mussten. Es fehlten ein wenig die Schauspielerischen freiheiten. Aber gut 20h in 2h unterzubringen ist auch schon echt schwierig, dafür haben sie echt viel reingebracht, da ist aber das nächste Problem, das alles zu kurz geraten ist und so der Film kaum Emotionen aufbaut. Zudem erfährt man nur in einem Satz warum Christian Grey auf SM steht und so eine Angst hat sich berühren zu lassen, naja vielleicht wird das in Teil 2 deutlicher, für jemanden der das Buch nicht kennt wäre das zu wenig an Infos gewesen.
Der Rest vom Stil und der Atmosphäre ist gut gelungen und auch die Hauptdarsteller passen gut zu dem Film wie ich finde. *7/10*


----------



## MetalFan (6 Juni 2015)

*Kung Fury*



> In 1985, Kung Fury, the toughest martial arts cop in Miami, goes back in time to kill the worst criminal of all time -
> Adolf Hitler aka Kung Führer.



Per Crowdfunding finanzierte & realisierte Kurzfilm Actionkomödie von und mit David Sandberg.
Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern als ich hier in der Chatbox den Trailer, mit dem seinerzeit noch um Spenden geworben wurde, gepostet habe. Ich habe den Trash-Faktor belächelt und war vom genialen Soundtrack :WOW: begeistert! Als ich dann feststellte, das es sich nicht um Trash à la Sharknado & co handelt, sondern vielmehr eine mit viel Herzblut ersonnene und vorangetriebene Reminiszenz an die 1980er Jahre (Film/Serie, Technik, Games, Musik) darstellt, wuchs meine Begeisterung und Spannung!
Spätestes nach der Veröffentlichung des Titelsongs (samt Video) von & mit David Hasselhoff konnte ich es kaum noch abwarten.
Das kostenlos angebotene Endergebnis ist genial und bekommt von mir lediglich kleine Abzüge. 
Auch wenn es sich um einen 30 Minuten Kurzfilm handelt hätte ich mir eine etwas "gehaltvollere" Story und mehr Musik gewünscht.
*9/10*

KUNG FURY Official Trailer [HD]

David Hasselhoff - True Survivor (from Kung Fury)

KUNG FURY Official Movie [HD]

*Fack ju Göhte*



> Zeki Müller ist ein Kleinganove mit Aggressionsproblemen wie er im Buche steht. Als er aus dem Gefängnis entlassen wird, macht er sich auf die Suche nach seiner letzten Diebesbeute. Da diese unter der Turnhalle einer Schule versteckt ist, nimmt er dort eine Stelle als Aushilfslehrer an. Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten mit der Problemklasse 10b findet er jedoch bald Gefallen am Unterrichten und vor allem an Referendarin Lisi. Doch dann kommt seine Vergangenheit ans Licht...



Komödie aus Deutschland u. a. mit Elyas M'Barek, Karoline Herfurth, Katja Riemann, Jana Pallaske, Uschi Glas 
und (kurz) Valentina Pahde , die durchaus als deutsche Version von Bad Teacher angesehen werden kann.
Da sich meine Einschätzung weitestgehend mit der von Death Row gleicht kann ich es kurz machen.
Pros: Gut aufgelegte Darstellerriege, gelungene (derbe) Gags (Dialoge & Aktionen) 
und "Thematisierung" von aktuellen & relevanten Problemen in Deutschland.
Cons: Kaum Vorgeschichte/Hintergundinformationen (der Film ist faktisch mit der ersten Sekunde schon auf Tempo 100), 
Story(verlauf) nach Schema F und arg unrealistisch & überspitzt. 
Unterm Strich ein Film der das Genre nicht neu erfindet, sich aber für einen vergnüglichen Filmabend anbietet.
Was die kommende Fortsetzung angeht bin ich im Moment eher skeptisch... 
*7/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 10/10)
(Death Row - 7,5/10)​


----------



## Death Row (7 Juni 2015)

*Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug*

Genialer dritter Teil der Saga, der im Nachhinein der krönende Abschluss hätte sein können. Tolle Gags, Action satt und die Story ist auch super. Sean Connery als kauziger Papa Jones ist einfach genial und auch Harrison Ford ist über alle Zweifel erhaben. Insgesamt ein echter Kultfilm!

*10/10 Punkten*

"Junior!" :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (8 Juni 2015)

*Independence Day*

Spannendes Popcorn-Kino, welches nach fast 20 Jahren (!!!) nichts an Unterhaltung eingebüßt hat. Stellenweise hatte ich das Gefühl, dass man einiges "verschlimmbessert" hat, denn ich kenne noch die VHS-Fassung und im heutigen HD sieht es dann doch etwas weichgespült aus. Dennoch können Sound und Effekte noch immer mithalten, vieles erzeugt nach all der Zeit immer noch Gänsehaut. Die Fortsetzung steht in den Startlöchern, da bin ich übelst gespannt drauf. 

*9/10 Punkten*


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Juni 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug*
> 
> *10/10 Punkten*





Death Row schrieb:


> *Independence Day
> 
> 9/10 Punkten*



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Juni 2015)

*Sense8​*
Die neue Original Serie von Netflix, am Release Tag waren auch gleich alle Folgen Online. Mit Produziert wurde die Serie von den Machern von der Matrix Trilogie(The Wachowskis) und dem Produzenten von Babylon 5(J. Michael Straczynski). 

Das ist die erste Serie wo ich sagen würde guckt euch die in 4K, so viele gewaltige Bilder habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen, man sieht echt aus allen teilen der Welt tolle Landschaftsaufnahmen und das nicht nur wärend der Intro Musik. 

Das Sci-Fi-Drama folgt acht Charakteren, die auf der ganzen Welt verteilt sind und nach einem tragischen Tod miteinander mental und emotional verbunden sind. Sie können sich nicht nur sehen und miteinander sprechen, als ob sie am gleichen Ort wären, sondern sie haben auch Zugriff zu die düstersten Geheimnissen der anderen. Sie müssen nicht nur herausfinden, was passiert ist, sondern auch, was das für die Zukunft der Menschheit bedeutet. Das müssen sie schaffen, während sie von einer Organisation gejagt werden, die versucht sie zu fangen, zu töten oder zu sezieren.

Das wohl bislang stärkste Projekt auf Netflix, die Handschrift der Wachowskis sieht man sofort in der Serie, erinnert auch ein wenig an den Film Cloud Atlas, der auch von den beiden war.

Ja neben dem gewaltigen Bild gibt es auch noch eine sehr schöne Musikalische untermalung, die für die gewisse Atmosphäre sorgt.​
*9/10​*


----------



## MetalFan (9 Juni 2015)

*I, Frankenstein*
(2D)



> Vor Jahrhunderten schuf der Wissenschaftler Dr. Victor Frankenstein aus Leichenteilen ein Geschöpf: Adam. Heute fristet dieser ein einsames Dasein in der Stadt Darkhaven. Dort gerät er unabsichtlich in die Fehde zweiter rivalisierender Dämonenclans, die beide die Herrschaft nicht nur übereinander, sondern auch über die Menschheit erlangen wollen. In ihm und dem Geheimnis seiner Schöpfung sehen die Clans nun die Chance, diesen Kampf für sich zu entscheiden.



Mix aus Horror, Action und etwas Sci-Fi mit Aaron Eckhart, Yvonne Strahovski, Bill Nighy und Jai Courtney.
Mit dem Roman hat der Film nichts zu tun, er basiert stattdessen auf einer Comic-Vorlage und erinnert in jeder Hinsicht 
an die Underworld-Reihe (gleiche Produktionsfirma). An Action und (CGI-)Effekten wurde nicht gespart (mehr oder weniger gut umgesetzt),
davon abgesehen ist es ein ziemlich dünnes, seelenloses und kurzweiliges "Spektakel". Die (bekannten) Schauspieler sind solide. 
Gefreut habe ich mich dabei besonders über Yvonne  (leider nicht viel mehr als eine Nebenrolle) und Bill (bekannt aus Underworld).
*4-5/10*

*Antichrist*



> Während ein Ehepaar im Nebenzimmer Sex hat, fällt deren unbeaufsichtigtes Kind aus dem Fenster eines Hochhauses und ist sofort tot. Selbstvorwürfe und Trauer machen die Mutter kaum mehr ansprechbar, weswegen ihr Mann, ein Psychotherapeut, einen Entschluss fasst. Mit ihr fährt er zu einem Wald namens "Eden", um das Trauma zu überwinden. Doch dort angekommen entwickeln die Therapiesitzungen eine Eigendynamik, die ungeahnte, grausige Handlungen hervortreten lassen.



Dieser Film von Lars von Trier (Buch & Regie) vereint (Ehe)Drama-, Horror- und Thriller-Elemente. 
Dabei gibt es nahezu ausschließlich Willem Dafoe und Charlotte Gainsbourg zu sehen.
Allein beim Namen v. Trier sollte einem schon klar sein (besonders wenn er für Buch & Regie verantwortlich war), das man keinen Film für die Masse bzw. Otto Normalverbraucher erwarten und so bewerten darf. 
Dazu betrachtet er Filme zu sehr als Kunst(form) und ordnet den Unterhaltungswert diesem Diktat unter. 
In diesem Fall ist es ein Kammerspiel in 6 Akten gepaart mit einer kunstvollen Inszenierung und expliziter Darstellung von Gewalt und Sex. 
Dabei verlangt er nicht nur vom Zuschauer, sondern auch den Darstellern einiges ab (auch wenn bei den expliziten Szenen Body- bzw. Stuntdoubles im Einsatz waren). Beide Hauptdarsteller meistern das auf hohem Niveau (vor allem Charlotte).
Unterm Strich eine intensive, verstörende und meisterhafte filmische Interpretation eines "Exorzismus" die zu Recht keine Jungendfreigabe hat.
*9/10*​


----------



## Death Row (9 Juni 2015)

*Ödipussi*

Nach "Pappa Ante Portas" mein zweiter Loriot-Film und ich hab fast am Boden gelegen 
Geniale Situationskomik, bei denen die Hauptfiguren mehr als nur einmal ins Fettnäpfchen treten. Wie man zB Sofabezüge mit Psychologie-Sitzungen verbinden kann ist klasse! 

*9.5/10 Punkten*

"Herr Dr. Schnoor, vielleicht haben sie mal darüber nachgedacht, dass der Begriff Frau auch Raum für Karneval und Umwelt bietet?" "Also 'Verein für Karneval trotz Frau und Umwelt'?!" "Eben nicht!" "Wie wäre es mit Karneval im Gedenken an Frau und Umwelt?"


----------



## MetalFan (10 Juni 2015)

*Apollo 18*



> Offiziell hat am 7. Dezember 1972 das letzte Mal ein Mensch seine Fußabdrücke auf dem Mond hinterlassen. Seitdem soll niemand mehr den einzig natürlichen Satelliten der Erde betreten haben. Doch ist das wirklich wahr? Wurde die schon akribisch durchgeplante Apollo-18-Mission wirklich nur wegen Finanzierungsproblemen auf Eis gelegt? Oder gibt es einen glaubwürdigeren Grund, weshalb die Menschen ihren weißen Begleiter meiden?
> 
> Doch nun gefundene Videoaufnahmen der Apollo 18 Besatzung sprechen eine deutliche Sprache: Die Mission fand statt und die Menschheit hat ihre guten Gründe, den Mond niemals wieder anzufliegen. Denn schon kurz nach der Landung beginnen sich seltsame Ereignisse zu häufen: Die Kommunikation fällt aus, technische Störungen treten auf und der Crew wir schnell klar: Sie sind nicht allein…



Sci-Fi-Horror im Stile einer Found Footage-Dokumentation mit Warren Christie, Lloyd Owen und Ryan Robbins.
Found Footage ist nicht jedermanns Sache, diese sind hiermit gewarnt.
Der Film hat durchaus seine guten Momente, jedoch ist das Szenario nicht komplett durchdacht, hanebüchen und nimmt es mit der Logik & Realität nicht so genau. Somit schießt der auf "wahren Begebenheiten" beruhende FF-Charakter in's leere.
Kein Totalausfall, aber auch nicht mehr als eine durch und durch durchschnittliche Angelegenheit die man gesehen haben kann, aber nicht muss.
*4-5/10*

*Moonrise Kingdom*



> 1965, die Küste von New England: Der 12-jährige Pfadfinder Sam und die gleichaltrige Schülerin Suzy verlieben sich in einander. Sie schließen einen geheimen Pakt zusammen auszureißen und sich in die Wildnis abzusetzen. Das junge Pärchen kehrt gemeinsam seiner Heimat den Rücken. In dem kleinen Küstenort wird das Verschwinden der beiden Kinder schnell bemerkt. Suzys exzentrische Eltern machen sich große Sorgen und erbitten Hilfe bei den örtlichen Vertretern der staatlichen Institutionen. In dem Bestreben die Kinder wieder zu finden, beschließen Sams Pfadfinderlehrer, der Chef der örtlichen Polizei und die oberste Sozialarbeiterin des Ortes, die gesamte Stadt umzukrempeln. In einer skurilen Verfolgungsjagd obliegt es schließlich einem ausgesandten Suchtrupp, die beiden vermissten Kinder finden.



Ein Dreiklang aus Komödie, Drama und einer Priese Abenteuer von Wes Anderson (Buch & Regie).
Zu sehen sind dabei u. a. Kara Hayward, Jared Gilman, Bruce Willis, Edward Norton, Bill Murray, Frances McDormand und Tilda Swinton.
Wes Anderson's Filme sind immer eigen in Sachen Story, Setting, Charaktere, Erzählweise etc. und gleichen eher einem charmanten, 
modernen und nicht unbedingt massentauglichen Märchen.
In diesem Fall verpackt er einen Hauch Gesellschaftskritik in eine Liebesgeschichte zwischen zwei (jungen) Außenseitern, die gemeinsam beschließen aus ihrem jeweiligen ungeliebten Alltag auszubrechen.
Dabei punktet der Film mit bestens aufgelegten Darstellern, seiner mit Liebe zum Detail versehenen Optik und dem schrägen Humor. 
Zum Teil wirkt der Film jedoch etwas langweilig & anstrengend und regt eher nur zum Schmunzeln als zum Schenkelklopfen an.
*7-8/10*
(dianelized - 8,5/10)​


----------



## MetalFan (11 Juni 2015)

*Flags of Our Fathers*



> 30.000 amerikanische Soldaten landen am 19. Februar 1945 auf der japanischen Pazifikinsel Iwojima. Zunächst müssen die Amerikaner herbe Verluste hinnehmen, da die Japaner vorbereitet sind. Nach einigen Tagen jedoch können die US-Soldaten wenigstens die Anhöhe des Inselbergs erklimmen. Dabei entsteht eines der berühmtesten Fotos der Militär-Geschichte, als fünf Marines und ein Navy-Sanitäter unter Mühen die US-Flagge hissen. Siebzehneinhalb Stunden nach der Aufnahme erscheint das Bild in den Tageszeitungen. Die Militärführung ist begeistert, vermittelt das Foto doch eine Aufbruchstimmung, die das Volk davon überzeugen soll, den Krieg zu gewinnen. Satte 14 Milliarden Dollar fehlen, um die weitere Kriegsführung zu finanzieren. Die drei Überlebenden der Fahnengruppewerden in die Heimat beordert, um dort mit ihrer Heldengeschichte Spendengelder in der Öffentlichkeit zu sammeln. Die Aktion hat nur einen bitteren Beigeschmack. Die "Helden" posierten nur für die zweite Flaggenhissung, denn beim ersten Mal hatte niemand eine Kamera...



(Historien)Drama, (Anti-)Kriegsfilm und erster Teil der 2. WK-Pazifik-Filme von Clint Eastwood.
Under den finden sich u. a. Ryan Phillippe, Jesse Bradford, Adam Beach, Jamie Bell, Joseph Cross, Neal McDonough, Robert Patrick, 
Barry Pepper, Melanie Lynskey und Paul Walker wieder.
Ein solider Film der, abgesehen von einigen Gewaltspitzen, Eastwood typisch eher ruhig verläuft. 
Dieser Umstand ist bei über 120 Minuten nicht unbedingt ein Vorteil...
Die Kriegsszenen sind hart und gewaltig eingefangen (Einfluss von (Mit-)Produzent Steven Spielberg!?), 
auch wenn man im großen Maße auf CGI zurückgegriffen hat bzw. zurückgreifen musste.
Die durchaus nicht unbekannten Schauspieler machen ihre Sache ordentlich, mir persönlich haben jedoch ein paar A-Schauspieler als Anker/tragende Säulen gefehlt um den Film zu tragen bzw. um bei der Masse an Personen eine Bindung zu erzeugen. 
Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt ist die nicht unbedingt gelungene nichtlineare Erzählweise mit (gegen Ende) wechselnden Erzählern.
Unterm Strich ein durchaus sehenswerter Film mit einigen Längen über Welt- bzw. vor allem US-amerikanische Geschichte.
*7/10*

*Piranha 3D*
(2D)



> Der aus einem Meteoritenkrater entstandene Lake Victoria in Arizona wird einmal im Jahr zu einer regelrechten Partylocation, wenn die Einwohnerzahl der dortigen Stadt durch feierwütige junge Menschen von 5.000 auf 50.000 in die Höhe schießt. Doch ein Beben wird der ausgelassenen Atmosphäre bald ein jähes Ende bereiten: Durch einen Riss am Grund des Sees gelangen Millionen von prähistorischen Piranhas an die Oberfläche, die es auf die noch ahnungslosen Partylöwen abgesehen haben.



Splatter-Horror(-Komödie) und "Remake" eines Klassikers aus dem Jahre 1978 von Genrespezialist Alexandre Aja.
Mit dabei sind u. a.: Richard Dreyfuss, Ving Rhames, Elisabeth Shue, Christopher Lloyd, Jerry O'Connell, 
Steven R. McQueen, Jessica Szohr, Kelly Brook und Riley Steele. 
Was soll ich sagen? Man darf keinen ernsthaften oder innovativen Horrorfilm erwarten. Piranha 3D will von Anfang an nichts mehr als auf trashige Art und Weise das (männliche) Publikum zu unterhalten und dies gelingt ihm vorzüglich. Dabei sollte einem klar sein, das sowohl Story als auch Charaktere dem typischen B-Movie-Niveau entsprechen. Das Ganze wird jedoch mit einem durchaus bekannten Cast und ordentlichen Priese Splatter so gut verpackt, das es eine wahre Freude ist. 3*D* steht hier nicht nur für die, nach Kritikermeinungen gelungene & bereichernde dritte Dimension, sondern auch für die durchschnittliche Körbchengröße der vielen halb nackten "Darstellerinnen". 
Fazit: Hirn aus, Bier auf, Film ab und Spaß haben.
*7-8/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Juni 2015)

*100 Code(Staffel 1)​*
Es gibt nicht viele Krimi Serien die mir zusagen, Castle ist da glaube ich eine Ausnahme. Von 100 Code wollte ich auch nur mal reinschauen, weil es doch recht gute Kritiken bekommen hatte. Tja was soll ich sagen, die Schweden haben es echt drauf gute Kriminal Serien zu Produzieren ich habe sie an 2 Tagen durchgezogen und das spricht schonmal für die Serie, weil sowas mache ich nur sehr selten. 

100 Code basiert auf dem Roman „Merrick“ des irischen Autoren Ken Bruens und spielt in Schweden. Dort tauchen in einem Affodill-Feld im Verlauf von 12 Monaten immer wieder die Leichen junger Frauen auf. Der New Yorker Detective Tommy Conley (Dominic Monaghan, „Lost“, „FlashForward“) erhält eine besondere Genehmigung vom NYPD der Stockholmer Polizei in dieser Angelegenheit zu helfen. Dort wird ihm Mikael Eklund (Michael Nyqvist, „Zero Hour“) zur Seite gestellt, ein erfahrener Polizist des örtlichen Morddezernats, der sich stets an die Regeln hält, nationalistisch eingestellt ist und eine Abneigung gegen die US-amerikanische Eigenart hat, Sachen an sich zu reißen und später wieder zu verschwinden. Die beiden hassen einander und müssen ihre Differenzen beiseite schieben, während sie nach dem Täter suchen.

Ich bin schon mit vielen Krimi Serien angefangen, zu letzt wollte ich mal Criminal Minds versuchen, keine Serie habe ich geschafft auch nur eine Staffel zu überstehen, zu langweilig zu unlogisch bei der Tätersuche. Das ist bei 100 Code ganz anders, die Serie hat mich von der ersten Sekunde sofort überzeugt und das liegt nicht daran, das man mal was anderes als immer Amerika sieht, das liegt daran, das nicht nach jeder Folge ein Happy End ist und der Täter gefasst wurde und im Hintergrund läuft eine Story weiter die meist die spannendere ist, aber weil es eine Serie ist muss man ja 20-24 Folgen drehen.(CSI, Criminal Minds usw). Ne 100 Code ist da mit sein 12 Folgen mehr wie eine 24, sehr spannend erzählt mit vielen Wendungen. Wenn es die Serie mal auf Amazon Prime oder Netflix gibt ungebdingt angucken. *9,5/10*


----------



## MetalFan (13 Juni 2015)

*Letters from Iwo Jima*



> Während der amerikanischen Invasion auf Iwo Jima organisiert der japanische General Tadamichi Kuribayashi mit seinem Freund Baron Nishi, einem weltbekannten Olympiasieger im Reiten, die Verteidigung. Obwohl die japanischen Streitkräfte hoffnungslos unterlegen sind, leisten sie den US-Truppen über 40 Tage erbitterten Widerstand. Da viele Soldaten die Gewissheit haben, die Insel nicht lebend zu verlassen, schreiben sie unentwegt Briefe an ihre Angehörigen, um sich von ihnen zu verabschieden.



(Historien)Drama, (Anti-)Kriegsfilm und zweiter Teil der 2. WK-Pazifik-Filme von Clint Eastwood.
In einer der Hauptrollen ist Ken Watanabe, als einziger dem westlichen Publikum bekannter Schauspieler, zu sehen.
Dieser Film behandelt, wie der erste Film, ausschließlich eine Seite, in diesem Fall die Japanische, der Schlacht.
Auch hier gibt es Zeitsprünge in der Handlung, welche allerdings stimmiger eingepasst sind. 
Viel mehr möchte ich auch nicht schreiben, außer das dieser Teil der bessere ist und man unbedingt beide in Kombination schauen sollte.
*8-9/10*

*Piranha 3DD / Piranha 2*
(2D)



> Nachdem sich die Piranhas im letzten Herbst aus einer Felsspalte befreit und die Spring Break Party am Lake Viktoria ordentlich aufgemischt haben, machen sie sich nun auf den Weg in einen neu eröffneten Wasserpark. Viel mehr Handlung darf und braucht man auch gar nicht zu erwarten, denn wie schon beim Piranha-Party-Horror 2010 stehen 2012 einzig und allein die Schauwerte im Vordergrund. Und so verspricht der Teaser vor allem: "Double the terror and double the D's." Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.



Fortsetzung von Piranha 3D, dieses mal jedoch mit John Gulager auf dem Regiestuhl.
Mit von der Partie sind u. a. Danielle Panabaker, Christopher Lloyd, Katrina Bowden, 
Ving Rhames, Paul Scheer und David Hasselhoff (as himself).
Der Film macht genau da weiter wo Teil eins aufgehört hat und bietet jede Menge schwarzhumorigen Trash bzw. Kills.
Durch den Umstand, das in der ersten Hälfte des Films die Teenieschiene ausgeweitet wurde, wirkt dieser Teil für mich im direkten Vergleich etwas schwächer. Des Weiteren hat The Hoff nicht seinen "original" Synchronsprecher was den Spaß auch etwas trübt.
*6/10*
PS. Im 10 minütigen Abspann verbergen sich noch diverse Outtakes.

*Rock of Ages*
(Extended Cut)



> Der Großstadtjunge Drew und Sherrie, die vom Land kommt, lernen sich 1987 auf dem legendären Sunset Strip in Los Angeles kennen und sind sofort voneinander angetan. Beide träumen von Hollywood und wollen ihr Glück als Rockmusiker versuchen um vielleicht irgendwann im berühmten Club "Bourbon Room" auftreten, ganz so wie ihr Idol Stacee Jaxx. Doch das ist gar nicht so einfach, zumal die Organisation um Patricia Whitmore versucht, die Partymeile aufzulösen. Und auch in ihrer Beziehung läuft es nicht gut, denn immer wieder werden Drew und Sherrie Steine in den Weg gelegt.



Musical-Adaption von Adam Shankman u. a. mit Tom Cruise, Malin Akerman, Julianne Hough, Bryan Cranston, Catherine Zeta-Jones, 
Alec Baldwin, Russell Brand, Paul Giamatti, Diego González Boneta und Mary J. Blige.
Ich mache es kurz: Mir, als jemand der (Hard) Rock & Co (der 1980iger Jahre) zugeneigt ist, hat dieser Film viel Spaß bereitet.
Das lag vor allem an der Musik und dem namenhaften, selbst singenden, Cast.
Jeder der bei diesem Film die Story kritisiert sollte sich bewusst machen, das es sich hierbei lediglich um ein Musical in Spielfilmform handelt!!! 
Bei welchem Musical, das auf den Bühnen dieser Welt aufgeführt wird, ist den die Story ausgefeilter???!!!
Ich persönlich kann bei Rock of Ages sogar einige gelungenen Story-Aspekte ausmachen.
Der Film weiß auch optische Reize zu setzen (Julianne :crazy: :drip:, Malin :crazy: und die zornige Catherine )!
Ach ja, musikalisch gibt es bspw. Stücke von Journey, Poison, Asia, Bon Jovi und Foreigner zu hören 
und Tom Cruise ist einfach eine "Geile Sau"!
*9/10*
(dianelized - 6,5/10)

*Chernobyl Diaries*



> Sechs junge Urlauber wollen eine Reise der besonderen Art erleben und folgen ihrem Reiseleiter in einen Ort, in dem einst die Arbeiter des Atomreaktors von Tschernobyl wohnten. Völlig verlassen und verwahrlost sieht die Siedlung nach der Katastrophe vor über 25 Jahren aus. Doch der erste Eindruckt trügt.



Horrorfilm mit Schauspielern der unbekannteren Art (Ingrid Bolso Berdal, Dimitri Diatchenko, Olivia Dudley, Devin Kelley, 
Jesse McCartney, Nathan Phillips, Jonathan Sadowski.
Low Budget-Produktion mit einem interessanten, wenn auch nicht wahnsinnig innovativem Setting. 
Darüber hinaus flossen Improvisation und reale Schockmomente seitens der Darsteller in die Produktion ein.
Herausgekommen ist jedoch nur ein (unter)durchschnittlicher Film der es nicht mit dem ähnlich gelagerten The Hills have Eyes aufnehmen kann.
Fazit: Kann man schauen, muss man aber nicht.
*4-5/10*​


----------



## Akrueger100 (15 Juni 2015)

Jurassic World nicht nur ein Film für Fans nein ein echter Spaß für die ganze Familie hir bekommen alle was geboten vom Technik Freak,Ornitologen,Aquarianer bis hin zum Streichel Zoo für unsere Kleinen und natürlich wird auch Spiechel ausgetauscht und etwas Blut fliest auch ! Alles in Allem sehr gut gelungen. Mein Tipp unbedingt anschauen,:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (15 Juni 2015)

*End of Watch*



> Die LAPD-Officers Taylor und Zavala sind nicht nur Kollegen, sondern auch beste Freunde. Sie sind ein eingeschworenes Team und würden füreinander durchs Feuer gehen. In den Straßen von L.A. sorgen sie für Recht und Ordnung, doch im Kampf gegen die Kriminellen der Stadt greifen sie nicht immer nur auf konventionelle Mittel zurück. Dabei zeichnen sie ihr Tun mit tragbaren Kameras auf. Die beiden Cops machen ihren Job gut, aber aus Selbstvertrauen wird mit der Zeit Übermut. Taylor und Zavala beginnen, sich mit den Drogenkartellen anzulegen, und sie entschließen sich immer häufiger zu riskanten Alleingängen. Die beiden jungen Officers geraten ins Fadenkreuz der Kartelle...



Cop-Action-Thriller von David Ayer u. a. mit Jake Gyllenhaal, Michael Pena, Natalie Martinez, Anna Kendrick, David Harbour und Frank Grillo.
Der Film wurde (nahezu) ausschließlich mit Handkameras und in einer Art Mockumentary-Stil gedreht. 
Gerade ersterer Umstand ist größtenteils nervig wie immer, generiert aber in diesem Fall auch ein paar coole, harte & intensive Bilder. Dennoch ist dieses Szenario im Rahmen dieser Story einfach vollkommen unrealistisch. Dieser Umstand trifft auch auf Teile der dünnen Story selbst zu. Die Schauspieler machen dabei ihre Sache gut, auch wenn man ihren Charakteren nicht viel Tiefe verleiht.
Wenn man sich an der Wackelkamera nicht (zu sehr) stört kann man sich den Film mal anschauen, muss es aber nicht.
*5-6/10*
(Toolman - 8/10)

*Hesher*



> Der 13jährige TJ hat es nicht leicht. Zusammen mit seinem Vater hat er den tragischen Tod seiner Mutter zu verkraften.
> Auf dem Weg zur Schule trifft TJ zufällig auf Hesher, einen End-Zwanziger mit schwieriger Vergangenheit. Der anarchistische Hesher wird in der schwierigen Zeit zu einer zwiespältigen, aber wichtigen Bezugsperson für TJ: Zum einen sieht er zu Hesher auf, zum anderen hasst er ihn.
> Quasi in Eigeninitiative quartiert sich Hesher bei TJ und seinem Vater ein, die mittlerweile bei der Großmutter wohnen. Eines Tages gerät TJ in Schwierigkeiten und bekommt Hilfe von der Kassiererin Nicole, in die er sich später verliebt. Aber Hesher macht den träumerischen Fantasien von TJ einen Strich durch die Rechnung.



Independent Drama(-Komödie) mit Joseph Gordon-Levitt und Natalie Portman als einzig namenhafte Darsteller.
Ich bin nur auf diesen Film gestoßen, da Metallica-Songs teil des Soundtracks sind. 
Die Story ist sicherlich berührend, aber nahezu vollkommen hanebüchen. 
Die Darsteller sind gut und die Message des Films auch, aber mir war das alles zu "independent/künstlerisch".
Nichts für die Masse!
*3/10*​


----------



## Death Row (16 Juni 2015)

*Jack Reacher*

Eigentlich habe ich einen typischen "Ein-Mann-Armee"-Streifen erwartet, jedoch kamen auch Thriller-Elemente in diesem Film nicht zu kurz. Die Action ist schnörkellos und auf den Punkt gebracht, es gab zum Teil auch witzige Szenen.

*7.5/10 Punkten*

*Robocop*

Mir war klar, dass die Fassung gekürzt war und es fiel leider auch sehr extrem auf, dennoch wollte ich mir den Film nicht entgehen lassen, da er wohl als Klassiker gilt und ich auch was übrig habe für Action-Filme aus dieser Ära. 

*7.5/10 Punkten*

*Camp X-Ray*

Ein Drama über die Zustände in Guantanamo Bay mit Kristen Stewart. Der Film fängt die Zustände des Gefängnisses beängstigend gut ein, aber die Realität ist ja bekannterweise noch schlimmer. Ich fand es gut, dass man beide Seiten beleuchtet hat, sowohl Soldaten als auch "Häftlinge" (diese fallen nicht unter die Genfer Konventionen), jedoch zeigten die meisten der Soldaten wenig Skrupel, besonders die jungen. Der Film versucht gar nicht erst etwas zu beschönigen oder Hoffnung aufkeimen zu lassen und das ist leider auch Teil der Realität. 

*8/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (16 Juni 2015)

*12 Years a Slave*



> Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts lebt der Afroamerikaner Solomon Northup ein zufriedenes Leben als Geigenspieler. Doch eines Nachts wird er nach einem Auftritt betäubt und erwacht auf einem Sklavenschiff in Richtung Louisiana. Dort angekommen wird er an den brutalen Plantagenbesitzer Edwin Epps verkauft. Doch nach zwölf schier endlosen Jahren in Sklaverei trifft Solomon auf den Sklaverei-Gegner Bass, der ihm zur Flucht verhelfen will.



Ein auf dem vom Protagonisten geschriebenen Buch basierendes Sklaverei-Historiendrama bzw. Biopic von Steve McQueen.
Von der Partie sind u. a. Chiwetel Ejiofor, Lupita Nyong'o, Michael Fassbender, Sarah Paulson, Benedict Cumberbatch und Brad Pitt.
Harter und bewegender Film, ohne das verstärkt auf die Tränendrüse gedrückt wurde, über die sich bereits in der Geschichte manifestierten Abgründe der menschlichen Spezies. Man hat sich sicherlich an die realen Umstände gehalten, auch wenn man hier und da ein paar Abstichen machen muss. Dem Film fehlt es IMAO an Dynamik, so dass die 134 Minuten spürbar sind und es lässt sich auch nicht wirklich erkennen ob man sich gerade in Jahr 1, 4, 8 oder 10 befindet. Bei den Darstellern gibt es, bis auf den IMAO fehlbesetzten Brad Pitt gegen Ende, keine Ausfälle. Warum jedoch Lupita Nyong'o mit einem Oscar bedacht wurde erschließt sich mir nicht ganz (kenne Stand jetzt auch die Leistungen der Konkurrentinnen nicht).
*8/10*

*Buddy*



> Eddie genießt sein Leben mit noblen Autos, einer Unmenge an Geld und schönen Frauen. Als sein Vater stirbt, muss er fortan den Familienbetrieb führen. Doch etwas anderes als jeden Tag zu einer Party zu machen, kennt Eddie nicht, weshalb der den Betrieb recht bald an den Rand des Bankrotts treibt. Plötzlich tritt Buddy in sein Leben. Buddy ist ein Schutzengel und hat die Aufgabe, Eddies Leben in die richtigen Bahnen zu lenken. Doch leider ist er alles andere als kompetent.



Liebeskomödie von und mit Michael "Bully" Herbig.
Darüber hinaus sind dabei: Alexander Fehling, Mina Tander, Daniel Zillmann, Christian Berkel und Alexander Schubert.
Ein grundsympathischer und gut inszenierter Film mit gut aufgelegten Darstellern ohne große Innovationen, 
Liebesgeschichte und große Lacher am Fließband.
Bully hat sich mit diesem Werk vom großen Klamauk wegbewegt, hat dabei aber nicht alle gängigen Klischees umschiffen 
und nur eine recht dünne Story erschaffen können.
*5-6/10*​


----------



## Death Row (17 Juni 2015)

*Friedhof der Kuscheltiere*

Horror-Klassiker nach einem Roman von Stephen King. Düster, effektvoll und spannend insziniert. Der Horror baut sich langsam auf bis er sich in bizarren und kontroversen Szenen entlädt und den Zuschauer mit einem kalten Schauer zurücklässt. 

*8.5/10 Punkten*


----------



## Toolman (19 Juni 2015)

*Jurassic World (2015)*

Ich habe mich mit dem Kinobesuch überraschen lassen, da ich vorher nur einen sehr kurzen Teaser gesehen hatte. Meine Befürchtungen, es könnte ein schlechter Reboot werden haben sich glücklicherweise nicht bestätigt. Ganz im Gegenteil! Der Film ist klar ein Teil 4 und wurde stark an die Vorgänger angelehnt mit vielen kleinen, aber auch ein paar recht offensichtlichen Hinweisen auf den 'Jurassic Park' und was aus der alten Anlage geworden ist.
Technisch ist der Film auf dem heutigen Stand. Effekte, speziell die Dinos, sind ordentlich. 3D durfte auch hier wiedermal nicht fehlen, muss man nicht viel zu sagen. Ich brauch diese Technik bei Kinofilmen nach wie vor nicht! Man kann diesmal auch alles gut erkennen, da vieles am Tage stattfindet. Neben dem Bild kann auch der Ton überzeugen. Dank Dolby Atmos hat man das Gefühl der T-Rex trampelt einen gleich zu Muß 
Wie schon gesagt, storytechnisch setzt der Film 20 Jahre nach den alten Filmen an. Der Park ist mittlerweile seit Jahren fertig und lockt Millionen Besucher an. Aber da jeder nun die 'alten Dinos' kennt muss etwas neues her... also mixt man einen Gen-Cocktail zusammen, der - wie sich später herausstellt - dem Park nicht allzu gut tut 
Leider habe ich auch noch den einen oder anderen negative Punkt. Die Geschichte mit den 'zahmen' Velociraptoren glaubt doch kein Mensch! Und das Frau Howard in High-Heels mit eng geschnittenem Kleid und im Matsch schneller als ein T-Rex rennt... nachdem die Protagonisten im ersten Film noch gerade so mit einen Jeep mit Vollgas entkommen konnten... echt jetzt??
Die schauspielerischen Leistungen waren ok, mehr aber auch nicht. Die zwei Jungs haben mich dann doch zu stark an die beiden Kinder aus dem ersten Teil erinnert, da hätte man etwas kreativer sein können.
Alles in allem gefällt mir der Film als Fortsetzung recht gut, es wäre aber mehr drin gewesen. Ich bin schon auf Teil 5 gespannt 
*7/10*​


----------



## Death Row (19 Juni 2015)

*The Watch - Nachbarn der 3. Art*

Netter Sci-Fi-Spaß für zwischendurch, jedoch ohne bleibenden Eindruck.

*6.5/10 Punkten*


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Juni 2015)

Hab den Thread in letzter Zeit aus Mangel an derselben etwas vernächlässigt, weiß gar nicht mehr, was ich in der Zeit alles geschaut habe, hier wenigstens mal wieder ein Anfang




Phantom Kommando



> Die "Silver Stars" waren eine streng geheime Spezialeinheit. Jetzt wird ein ehemaliges Mitglied nach dem anderen ermordet. Nur Kommandant John Matrix ist noch am Leben. Trotz seiner neuen Identität wird er aufgespürt. Um ihn unter Druck zu setzen, entführen die Killer seine kleine Tochter. Um das Leben seiner Tochter zu schützen, soll John nun selbst zum gemeinen Mörder werden. Aber ein "Silver Star" lässt sich nicht erpressen. Sie haben ihn brutal herausgefordert - jetzt will er seine Rache. Seine Abrechnung kennt nur eine Währung: den Tod...



Das war noch Action wie sie sein muss, Blut, Gewalt, Action und coole Sprüche. Arnie at his best - nicht so eine weichgespülte CGI-Kacke wie sie heute zuhauf im Kino läuft  .

*Film 9/10*




Nieuwe Buren - Neue Nachbarn

Inhalt spar ich mir mal, da ich den nur auf NL habe  Wieder ein echter Geheimtipp aus unserem netten Nachbarland. Über 10 spannnende Folgen verfolgt der Zuschauer die Intrigen in einer Neubausiedlung irgendwo in Holland. Gute Darsteller, eine tolle Story, wie bei so vielen Serien wird nur der Gesamteindruck durch das eher enttäuschende Finale getrübt. Schade, aber ein Blick lohnt auf jeden Fall, vor allen Dingen auf die fantastisch aussehende Bracha vanDoesburgh :drip:

*Film 8.5/10*




Vorstadtweiber



> Fünf Frauen, die dank ihrer Männer in noblen Villen in einem noblen Wiener Vorstadtbezirk leben, hatten bisher kaum mehr zu tun, als sich dem Shopping hinzugeben – bis eines Tages eine von ihnen, Sabine, aus dem Kreditkarten-erleuchteten Himmel herab auf den Boden der Realität stürzt: einfach von ihrem Gatten und dank eines Ehevertrags, dessen kleingedruckten Teile sie offenbar nicht gelesen hat, vor die Tür gesetzt. Ihre „allerbesten Freundinnen“ erleben das natürlich hautnah mit – und plötzlich fühlen sie sich, jede auf ihre Art, in ihrer eigenen Haut gar nicht mehr recht wohl. Sie sehen auf einmal ihre eigene Situation, ihre eigenen Abhängigkeiten mit ganz anderen Augen – oder vielleicht überhaupt bewusst das erste Mal.



Immer wieder wurde der Quotenhit aus Österreich mit den Desperate Housewifes aus den USA verglichen. So ganz von der Hand zuweisen ist dieser nicht, finde die Alpenvariante aber etwas realistischer und hinterhältiger. Es gibt auch durchaus die eine oder andere gutaussehende Darstellerin zu entdecken und die Serie ist wesentlich freizügiger als die der prüden Amerikaner. Die erste Staffel ist noch nicht ganz durch, aber ich denke nach 8 Folgen kann man durchaus eine Empfehlung aussprechen. Hoffe das Ende (siehe oben) macht es nicht kaputt. Bis jetzt auf jeden Fall gute ...

*Film 8/10*




The Lucky One



> Als US-Soldat im Irakkrieg hat Logan Thibault das Foto einer hübschen jungen Frau gefunden. Da es offenbar niemand vermisst und er von ihr verzaubert ist, behält er es. Es wird zu seinem Glücksbringer. Zurück in den Staaten sucht er die Frau und macht sie in einem kleinen Ort in North Carolina ausfindig. Ihr Name ist Beth und er verliebt sich in sie.



Wer die schmalzigen Bücher von Nicholas Sparks kennt, weiß was den Zuschauer erwartet. Er ist praktisch die amerikanische Variante von Rosamund Pilcher, umso erstaunlicher, dass die Verfilmungen seiner Bücher nicht sooo schlecht sind. Vorrangig hab ich mir den Film angeschaut, um Taylor Schilling mal in Aktion zu sehen. Und sie kann mit ihren Vorzügen auf jeden Fall überzeugen. Die Story ist vorhersehbar, alles sieht wie im Bilderbuch aus, am Schluss etwas Drama und das unvermeidliche Happy End. Wohl der Gegenentwurf zu "Phantom Kommando" 

*Film 6/10*​


----------



## legendtina (22 Juni 2015)

I just watched MulHolland Drive (2001) with Naomi Watts. And I give it 4 stars, it left me with a lot of questions and not enough answers. Plus, it was too long and inconsistent.


----------



## MetalFan (26 Juni 2015)

*The Monuments Men* 



> Als der Zweite Weltkrieg sich dem Ende zuneigt und Nazideutschland an allen Fronten immer weiter zurückgedrängt wird, erlässt Hitler den Befehl, dass keine Kunstwerke für den Feind zurückgelassen werden sollen. Alles, was nicht mitzunehmen ist, soll vernichtet werden. Genau diese Zerstörung wertvoller, historischer Kunstwerke zu verhindern ist die Aufgabe des ungewöhnlichen amerikanischen Platoons um Anführer Frank Stokes. Zusammen mit seinem Freund James Granger und fünf weiteren Kunstexperten begibt sich Stokes direkt an die Westfront, um den Schaden, soweit dies möglich ist, einzudämmen. Doch seitens der Armee wird der Spezialeinheit hauptsächlich Unverständnis entgegen gebracht und die Männer, die von der Kunst weitaus mehr Ahnung haben als vom Krieg, müssen sich ihren Respekt hart erkämpfen…



Auf historischen Gegebenheiten während des 2. Weltkriegs basierender Actionkomödie von und mit George Clooney.
Prominente Unterstützung erhielt er dabei von Mat Damon, John Goodman, Bill Murray, Cate Blanchett und Jean Dujardin.
Die Erwartung und Spannung war groß (Teile des Film wurden an Originalschauplätzen hier im Osten gedreht) und sie wurden in meinem Fall enttäuscht. Für einen Film vor diesem ernsten Hintergrund ist er total unblutig (gibt sage und schreibe 2 Tote) und viel zu lustig. Das mag bei Ocean's 11, 12, & 13 funktionieren aber nicht hier. Dafür ist der Film auch nicht lustig genug.
Spannend ist der Film auch nicht wirklich, auch wenn gegen Ende krampfhaft versucht wird diese aufzubauen.
An der sonstigen Inszenierung und den Darstellerleistungen lässt sich sonst nix aussetzen.
*5-6/10*

*White House Down*



> Hauptsächlich um seine Teenager-Tochter Emily zu beeindrucken, bewirbt sich Polizist John Cale beim Secret Service um einen Job als Personenschützer des US-Präsidenten James Sawyer. Das Vorstellungsgespräch mit der Sicherheitschefin des Weißen Hauses, Carol Finnerty, verläuft unglücklich, denn die traut John die Aufgabe nicht zu. Dennoch nimmt der abgewiesene Bewerber Emily mit zu einer Besichtigung ins Weiße Haus - dort will er ihr die schlechte Nachricht schonend beibringen. Plötzlich bricht im Präsidentensitz die Hölle los: Eine paramilitärische Einheit stürmt das Gebäude und besetzt es. Das Leben des mächtigsten Politikers der Welt und seiner Mitarbeiter liegt nun allein in John Cales Händen.



Klassischer Actionfilm von Roland Emmerich mit Channing Tatum, Jamie Foxx, Jason Clarke, Maggie Gyllenhaal, 
Richards Jenkins, James Woods und Joey King.
Kam nahezu zeitgleich mit dem gleich gelagerten Olympus Has Fallen in die Kinos und ist einiger Berufskritiker nach der bessere Film von beiden. Dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen. Es ist vielmehr eine besser Inszenierte, mit besseren CGI-Effekten ausgestattete und "witzigere", aber zugleich auch weichgespülter Variante. Weiterere Kritikpunkte sind für mich die unerträgliche Coolness aller Protagonisten und die teilweise sehr realitätsfernen Umstände. Der Cast macht seine Sache ordentlich, mit Jamie Foxx als US-Präsident wollte nicht recht warm werden (auch wenn seine Besetzung dem aktuellen Zeitgeist entspricht).
Für Action-Fans, die bereit sind ein Auge zuzudrücken, durchaus sehenswert.
*6/10*
(Toolman - 8/10)
(FunkyCop999 - 8/10)

*Anklage Mord - Im Namen der Wahrheit*



> Cate McCall ist noch jung, und doch plagen die Anwältin mehrere Sorgen. Zum einen ist sie gerade am Ende einer langen Entziehungskur, zum anderen plant ihr Ex-Mann, mit der gemeinsamen Tochter die Stadt zu verlassen. Dazu bekommt sie noch eine neue Mandantin, Lacey, eine wegen Mordes verurteilte Frau. Aufgrund zahlreicher Verfahrensfehler will Cate den Fall neu aufrollen, um die Unschuld ihrer Mandantin zu beweisen und stellt fest, dass hinter dem Ganzen weit mehr steckt, als sie zunächst glaubte.



Mischung aus Drama und Justizthriller mit Kate Beckinsale, Nick Nolte, James Cromwell, Mark Pellegrino und Anna Anissimova.
Ein durchaus spanender Direct-to-DVD-Film, dem jedoch die Genre-Mischung auf die Füße fällt. 
Die beiden Handlungsstränge sind für sich allein jeweils zu oberflächlich behandelt und behindern sich im Storyfluss gegenseitig. 
Beide zusammen ergeben einen kurzen soliden durchschnittlichen Film. 
Die Schauspieler wissen zu überzeugen, wobei es bei Kate vor allem ihre Optik ist! :drip:  Es ist jedoch nicht von der Hand zu weisen, das ihre Mimik "gelitten" hat und das sie für eine realistischere Darstellung ihrer Rolle etwas weniger wie aus dem Ei gepellt hätte aussehen müssen. 
Für Fans von Kate ein muss, alle anderen können auch ruhig einen Blick riskieren.
*6*(-7 mit Extrapunkt für Kate)*/10*

*Wir sind die Millers*
(Extended Cut)



> Drogendealer David hat ein Problem: Als er ein paar Jugendlichen helfen will, wird er ausgeraubt und steht jetzt ohne Geld und ohne Ware da. Folglich kann er auch seine Schulden bei seinem Lieferanten Brad nicht begleichen. Der gibt ihm noch eine Chance, wenn David seine nächste Ladung aus Mexiko rüber schmuggelt. Der schlaue Plan: David braucht eine Scheinfamilie, um mit Frau und Kindern im Wohnmobil unauffällig über die Grenze zu kommen.



Komödie mit Jason Sudeikis, Jennifer Aniston, Emma Roberts, Will Poulter und Ed Helms.
Ein Film mit Höhen und Tiefen der diverse lustige Momente bereithält, jedoch etwas kürzer hätte ausfallen dürfen. 
Darüber hinaus kann er mit einem spielfreudigen Cast punkten. 
Bei dem Jennifer Aniston optisch heraussticht :drip: und Emma Roberts sehe ich als ungezogene Göre auch gern :devil: .
*6*(-7 mit Extrapunkt für Jennifer & Emma)*/10*
(pool21 - 8/10)
(beachkini - 4,5/10)​


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Juni 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Wir sind die Millers*
> (Extended Cut)
> 
> Bei dem Jennifer Aniston optisch heraussticht :drip: und Emma Roberts sehe ich als ungezogene Göre auch gern :devil: .
> *6*(-7 mit Extrapunkt für Jennifer & Emma)*/10*​



Ein toller Film. Und Emmchen ist :drip:


----------



## MetalFan (2 Juli 2015)

*Dallas Buyers Club*



> Dallas, Mitte der 80er Jahre. Der konservative, homophobe Texaner Ron Woodroof führt ein draufgängerisches Leben voller Alkohol, Drogen und Frauen. Als er nach einem Unfall im Krankenhaus landet, eröffnen ihm die Ärzte, dass er HIV-positiv ist und nicht mehr lange zu leben hat. Er besorgt sich illegal Medikamente, die noch in der Testphase stecken, die ihm allerdings eher schaden als helfen. Daraufhin schaut er sich nach alternativen Mitteln um. Fündig wird er jenseits der Grenze in Mexiko, wo Medikamente erhältlich sind, die in den USA nicht verkauft werden dürfen. Woodroof beginnt die Arzneien über die Grenze zu schmuggeln und lässt sich dafür auf eine Partnerschaft mit der Transsexuellen Rayon ein. Sie gründen den "Dallas Buyers Club", dessen Mitglieder gegen eine Monatsgebühr mit den Medikamenten versorgt werden. Ihr lukratives Geschäft zieht jedoch schon schnell die Aufmerksamkeit der Behörden auf sich, die dem Unternehmen Einhalt gebieten wollen. Doch aus den Geschäftemachern Ron und Rayon werden Überzeugungstäter: Gemeinsam mit der Ärztin Eve Saks setzen sie sich nun offensiv für die Rechte Aids-Kranker und den freien Zugang zu Medikamenten ein.



Ein auf wahren Begebenheiten basierendes Drama bzw. Biopic mit Matthew McConaughey, Jared Leto und Jennifer Garner.
Der Film punktet allen voran mit den ausgezeichneten (Oscar) Leistung der beiden männlichen Hauptakteure, der Relevanz der Thematik bzw. Missstände und der sachlichen, nicht rührseligen Inszenierung.
Kritisieren kann man, das man es an manchen Stellen mit den tatsächlichen Ereignissen nicht so genau genommen hat, der Film ruhig etwas mehr Elend hätte zeigen können und das mir persönlich die Wandlung der Hauptperson etwas "zu plötzlich" kam.
Alles in Allem ein sehenswerter Film mit gelungener 1980er Jahre Atmosphäre, der in kurzer Zeit und mit geringem Budget realisiert wurde.
*8/10*

*The Art of the Steal - Der Kunstraub*



> Crunch Calhoun ist ein in die Jahre gekommener Motorrad-Profi, der bei lebensmüden Stunteinlagen vor besoffenen Jahrmarktsbesuchern jeden Tag seinen Hals riskiert, bis ihn ein Unfall wortwörtlich aus der Bahn wirft. Einbandagiert und frustriert über die Erfolg- und Sinnlosigkeit seines Lebens beschließt Crunch, zusammen mit seinem verlotterten Protegé Francieund seiner ehemaligen Stuntassistentin - der schwarzhaarigen Provinzschönheit Lola - zu seinem alten Handwerk zurückzukehren: dem professionellen Diebstahl. Mit der Unterstützung seines ideenreichen Halbbruders Nicky, des Fälschers Guy und anderen anrüchigen Gestalten macht er sich an einen der größten Kunstraube der Geschichte. Alles, was ihm und seinem Team den Diebstahl der berühmten Gutenbergbibel jetzt noch verhageln mag, ist Agent Bick sowie dessen komplette Behörde...



Action-Heist-Komödie mit Kurt Russel, Matt Dillon, Jay Baruchel, Kenneth Welsh, Chris Diamantopoulos, 
Katheryn Winnick (kaum wieder zuerkennen) und Terence Stamp.
Der Film lässt sich am besten als eine B-Movie-Variante der Ocean's-Reihe mit relativ namenhaften Besetzung und ein paar guten Momenten bezeichnen. Während des Films wird nahezu ununterbrochen gelabert und versucht (krampfhaft) witzig zu sein. Diese Umstände erhöhen den Nervfaktor gewaltig. Man hätte sich vielmehr auf die Story (der "Heist-Gedanke" ist an sich gar nicht mal so schlecht), Logik und Realismus konzentrieren sollen. Dem Cast kann man keine Vorwürfe machen - sind alle voll dabei.
Fazit: Ein Film für zwischendurch den man gesehen haben kann, aber nicht muss.
*5/10*

*Captain America: The Winter Soldier / The Return of the First Avenger*
[2D]



> Nachdem er mit den anderen Avengers New York verteidigt hat, zieht sich Steve Rogers aka Captain America nach Washington zurück. Dort hat er nach wie vor Probleme, sich an das moderne Leben zu gewöhnen. Doch er muss zurück in den Einsatz, als ein S.H.I.E.L.D.-Agent Ziel eines Angriffs wird, der den Beginn eines größeren, die ganze Welt bedrohenden Plans markiert. Steve holt also seinen Kampfanzug aus dem Schrank und versucht, die Verschwörung aufzuklären. Hilfe bekommt er von Black Widow und dem Neuzugang in der Helden-Truppe, dem Soldaten Falcon. Die Mission ist lebensgefährlich, ständig sind die drei im Visier von Attentätern. Doch die größte Gefahr geht vom Winter Soldier aus – einem Gegner, dessen Identität sich erst nach und nach enthüllt…



Action-Comic-Film und Teil von Marvel's Avengers-Universum bei dem die Russo-Brüder Regie geführt haben.
Mit von der Partie sind u. a. Chris Evans, Scarlett Johansson, Samuel L. Jackson, Robert Redford, Anthony Mackie, 
Frank Grillo, Cobie Smulders und Emily VanCamp.
Nachdem der erste Teil mit Cap (nicht nur) für mich eine Enttäuschung war, war dieser wiederum eine Überraschung positiver Natur. 
Die Fortsetzung ist deutlich besser, wenn auch nicht perfekt.
Man bekommt jugendfreie Bombast-(CGI-)-Action, Humor, gut aufgelegte & aussehende Darsteller (Scarlett im engen Kampfanzug :drip und eine weitere Facette des Avengers-Universums geboten. Kritisieren kann man, das gemessen an der langen Laufzeit, die überaus mächtige Gegenseite zu wenig Raum bekommt und die Auflösung den Protagonisten freiwillig auf dem Silbertablett serviert wird. 
Außerdem ist der Umstand, das bei Existenz mehrerer Superhelden, bei einer solch großen Bedrohung nur einer davon zum Einsatz kommt eher "unglaubwürdig", aber das haben wohl alle Solo-Abenteuer gemeinsam.
*7-8/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 9/10)
(Death Row - 9,5/10)​


----------



## Death Row (4 Juli 2015)

*Notting Hill*

Romantik-Komödie mit Hugh Grant und Julia Roberts. Perfekt bis in die Nebenrollen mit sympathischen Darstellern besetzt. Spike ist natürlich der Hammer 
Dazu kommt noch eine schön dicke Zuckerglasur, etwas Kitsch und schon hat man eine liebenswerte Unterhaltung.

*9.5/10 Punkten*



> Spike (über Anna, die bei ihnen übernachtet): "Ist es dann nicht eine gute Gelegenheit ... um ihn mal reinzustecken?" William: "Spike!" Spike: "Schon gut ..." *geht, kommt wieder* "Hast du denn was dagegen, wenn ich"s mal versuche?"



Nebenbei bemerkt: 
Produktionskosten des Films - 42 Millionen Dollar, 15 davon gingen für Julia's Gage drauf


----------



## Death Row (8 Juli 2015)

*New Kids Nitro*
(unter dem Motto: "Bitte schalten Sie Ihr Hirn auf Standby und essen Sie während des Filmes nichts.")

Niederländischer Slapstick, der zuweilen mit dem Holzhammer daherkommt und weit über die Grenzen des guten Geschmacks hinausgeht. Ein gewisser Unterhaltungsfaktor ist dennoch vorhanden und wer auf deftigen Humor und Beleidigungen steht ist hier bestens aufgehoben 

*6/10 Punkten, Juunge!*


----------



## Toolman (11 Juli 2015)

*Terminator: Genisys (2015)

*Arnie ist back! Und das ist auch gut so 
Jaaa, wo soll ich anfangen... Storytechnisch 'darf' man Teil 1 und 2 vorher gesehen haben. Ohne viel spoilern zu wollen (nicht, dass die Trailer das vorher schon getan hätten ): Zentraler Punkt des Films sind diesmal die Zeitreisen mit 3 großen 'Zeitlinien'. Zu erklären, was dann dort wann, wie und warum passiert, erspare ich mir an dieser Stelle und empfehle den Film zu schauen 
Die schauspielerischen Leistungen waren ok, Arnie natürlich ohne jeden Zweifel tadellos  Emilia wirke als Sarah Conner teilweise etwas unmotiviert, Courtney hat seine Sache als Reese gut gemacht, alle anderen schwimmen so mit.
Bild und Ton muss man in der heutigen Zeit eigentlich nicht mehr großartig bewerten. Ist ja eh alles CGI-technisch auf dem neusten Stand. Die 3D Version war nicht so übel wie bei anderen Filmen. Ich hatte sogar den Eindruck, dass der Film im Gegensatz zu den letzten Filmen die ich in 3D gesehn habe schärfer und ohne schlieren im Bild zu verfolgen war. Dolby Atmos tut seine Arbeit 
Die Altersfreigabe von 12 Jahren war nicht sooo schlimm wie anfangs von mir befürchtet. Die Kampfszenen spielen sich alle zum Großteil mit Terminatoren ab, bei menschlicher Beteiligung fehlte natürlich das Blut. Da wurde dann scheinbar versucht, das mit Humor wieder wett zu machen.
Alles in allem recht gutes Popkorn Kino. Man spürt doch fast durchgängig den 'Terminator' Flair des Films
*7,5/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (12 Juli 2015)

*Terminator: Genisys (2015)*
[Real 3D]



> John Connor hat es 2029 endlich geschafft und die Voherrschaft der Skynet-Maschinen beinahe beendet. Doch wieder wird seine Mutter in der Vergangenheit bedroht und er schickt Kyle Reese zur Rettung. Doch der findet das Jahr 1984 völlig anders vor als erwartet...



Terminator-Reboot bzw. Fortsetzung von Alan Taylor und Auftakt zu einer geplanten neuen Trilogie.
Mit dabei sind Arnold Schwarzenegger :WOW:, Emilia Clarke, Jai Courtney, Jason Clarke, Byung-hun Lee und J.K. Simmons.
Dank Vorpremiere gehörten meine Begleiter und ich mit zu den Ersten die den Film in Deutschland im Kino gesehen haben. 
Als Dreingabe gab es sogar noch die July-Ausgabe des Playboys.  (Da ist u. a. ein Interview mit Arnie drin. )
Da der Film nach Teil 2 ansetzt (3 & 4 spielen keine Rolle) sollte man diese gesehen bzw. im Gedächtnis haben. 
Der neuste Teil ist quasi ein Terminator 1+2 2.0.
Es ist kein (neues) Meisterwerk bzw. perfekter Film geworden, aber er ist bei weitem nicht so schlecht wie er von vielen Berufskritikern gemacht wird! Die sind entweder zu dumm bzw. haben keine Ahnung oder machen ihn schlecht weil sie ihn schlecht machen wollen! :devil:
Der Film punktet mit einem grandiosen Arnie (auch wenn er natürlich nicht mehr in Gänze die physische Präsenz früherer Tage hat), klasse Action samt gelungenen CGI-Effekten, Witz bzw. Selbstironie (habe mich teilweise innerlich gekringelt rofl3) und einer der aktuellen Zeit angepassten Story mit (gewollten) Ansatzpunkten für Fortsetzungen.
Kritisieren kann man einen etwaigen Mangel an neuen Ideen in Sachen Story (kann ja noch kommen), etwas zu viel Witz (auch wenn das Arnie am Herzen lag, wirkt der Film dadurch weniger bedrohlich) und die Besetzung.
Zu Emilia Clarke's Rolle gibt es kein direktes Pendant, so dass man schwer vergleichen kann. Auf mich wirkte sie etwas zu "kindlich". 
Jason Clarke fängt etwas blass an, steigert sich aber von Minute zu Minute. Oscarpreisträger J.K. Simmons' Auftritt ist sehr kurz und er wurde demnach scheinbar hauptsächlich aus Ähnlichkeit zu seinem Vorgänger in der Rolle und aus Marketing-Gesichtspunkten gecastet. 
Jai Courtney macht seine Sache nicht schlecht, ist für mich jedoch eine dem aktuellen Zeitgeist entsprechende Fehlbesetzung. Wirkt für mich als Kyle Reese zu jung und vor allem zu trainiert (als hätte man als Soldat im Weltkrieg gegen die Maschinen Zeit in's Fitnessstudio zu gehen).
Beim Soundtrack kam mir das Original-Theme an den "falschen" Stellen bzw. zu wenig zum Einsatz.
Der Film war auch der erste in 3D den ich im Kino gesehen habe (der zweite überhaupt). Der Effekt war nett bzw. gelungen, aber ich empfand ihn jetzt als nicht unbedingt nötig. Gemäß der FSK 12-Einstufung war das Geschehen sehr unblutig, aber die höher eingestuften Vorgänger waren auch nicht übermäßig blutig. Dennoch hätte ich mir da mehr gewünscht. 
Unterem Strich ein gelungener Ausflug in's Kino! 
Allen (Berufs)Kritikern sei noch mal gesagt, selbst der (zurecht) hochgelobte Meilenstein des Action-Kinos Terminator 2 
hatte schon nicht mehr allzu viel mit dem rohen ersten Teil gemein!
*7-8/10*
(Toolman - 7,5/10)

PS. Beim Abspann nicht gleich den Saal verlassen... ​


----------



## MetalFan (17 Juli 2015)

*Non-Stop*



> Ein Air-Marshall der nicht gerne fliegt? Klingt nicht gerade nach der perfekten Berufswahl. So ergeht es Bill Marks, dem die lange Sitzerei im Flieger auf den Zeiger geht. Doch während eines Routinefluges nach London erhält er plötzlich eine SMS, die besagt, dass alle 20 Minuten ein Passagier getötet wird, sollte er nicht 150 Mio. Dollar auf ein genanntes Konto überweisen. Während Bill fieberhaft versucht, den Verursacher des Chaos dingfest zu machen, kommen pikante Details über die Aktion ans Tageslicht.



Action-Thriller aus dem 2014 mit Liam Neeson, Julianne Moore, Michelle Dockery, Bar Paly und Lupita Nyong'o.
Spannender, nicht ganz realistisch und logischer Film mit ein paar gelungenen Elementen und Twists. 
Liam Neeson ist bestens aufgelegt und weiß auch in den Kampfszenen (auf engstem Raum) zu überzeugen.
Solide Unterhaltung, bei der Bar Paly nur wenig zu sehen ist.
*6-7/10*
(dianelized - 7/10)

*Sein letztes Rennen*



> Paul war einst ein berühmter Marathonläufer, der 1958 sogar eine Goldmedaille gewann. Nun muss er mit über 70 Jahren samt seiner Frau Margot in ein Altersheim ziehen. Da er sich abgeschoben fühlt, beschließt er, sich und der Welt zu beweisen, was in ihm steckt und fasst daher den Entschluss, am Berlin-Marathon teilzunehmen. Doch obwohl die Heimleitung Pauls Pläne gar nicht gerne sieht, trainiert er, unterstützt von Margot und den anderen Heimbewohnern, fortan wie ein Besessener.



Deutsche Tragikomödie u. a. mit Dieter Hallervorden, Tatja Seibt, Heike Makatsch, Frederick Lau und Katrin Sass. 
Bewegende Story ohne stark auf die Tränendrüsen zu drücken, wenn auch nicht gänzlich frei von Pathos und Klischees. Dennoch mit vielen Aspekten der Realität. Der Cast spielt auf hohem Niveau, allen voran Dieter Hallervorden (nach 20 Jahren Kinoabstinenz).
*8-9/10*

*Homefront*



> Phil Broker, ein ehemaliger Agent der Drogenvollzugsbehörde DEA, zieht sich nach dem Tod seiner Frau mit seiner Tochter Maddy aufs Land zurück. In der idyllischen Umgebung einer Kleinstadt will er Ruhe finden und seine Vergangenheit hinter sich lassen. Zunächst geht der Plan auch auf. Als seine Tochter in der Schule jedoch von Rowdys bedrängt wird und sie sich gegen deren Wortführer mit heftigen Schlägen zur Wehr setzt, ändert sich die Situation: Der Onkel des Jungen ist der lokale Drogenboss Gator Bodine, der diesen Vorfall nicht einfach so hinnehmen will...



Actionfilm mit Jason Statham, James Franco, Izabela Vidovic, Kate Bosworth, Rachelle Lefèvre und Winona Ryder.
Ein typischer Einer gegen Alle-Film, der rasant inszeniert ist und schnell zur Sache kommt. Dabei geht es auch nicht zimperlich zu. 
Der Plot ist alles andere als neu oder innovativ, aber dem sich immer weiter aufschaukelnden Treiben zu zusehen macht schon Spaß. 
Der recht prominente Cast hat daran auch seinen Anteil.
Unterm Strich geradlinige Action-Unterhaltung à la Statham.
*6/10*

Btw. Sylvester Stallone hat beim Drehbuch seine Finger im Spiel gehabt.​


----------



## Death Row (20 Juli 2015)

*Die drei Musketiere (2011)*

Ein Actionfilm nach bewährtem Muster, aufgehübscht für das junge Publikum. Alles ist auf 3D getrimmt und man hat förmlich die Schablone genutzt, die bei anderen Titeln wie Resident Evil und Fluch der Karibik schon "funktioniert" hat, was den Film leider auch sehr durchschaubar macht. Die Schauspieler sind hölzern und austauschbar, sie erwecken bei mir einfach keine Sympathie. Optische Reize bot nur die Damenriege wie Milla Jovovich, Juno Demple sowie Gabriella Wilde. Traurig dabei ist auch noch, dass die Produktion von deutschen Filmfonds von allen Ecken mit Millionen zugeschmissen wurde. 

*2/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (23 Juli 2015)

*Out of the Furnace / Auge um Auge*



> Russell Baze arbeitet in einem Stahlwerk. Der Job ist hart und schlecht bezahlt. Sein Bruder Rodney, der aus dem Irak-Krieg zurückgekehrt ist, will hingegen möglichst einfach und schnell an Geld kommen. Daher nutzt er seine Kampferfahrung bei illegalen, aber lukrativen Street-Fights. Dann legt er sich jedoch mit dem Gangsterboss Curtis DeGroat an. Kurz darauf ist er spurlos verschwunden. Da die Polizei nichts gegen DeGroat unternehmen kann, beschließt Russell, alleine gegen ihn vorzugehen.



Ein Drama mit (Rache)Thriller-Elementen der mit Christian Bale, Zoe Saldana, Woody Harrelson, 
Willem Dafoe, Casey Affleck und Forest Whitaker hochkarätig besetzt ist.
Die Story ist geradlinig und behäbig erzählt, aber dennoch gelungen (greift diverse reale Aspekte auf). 
Die trost- & hoffnungslose Szenerie ist ebenfalls gut eingefangen.
Die Schauspieler machen mit ihren Leistungen den Film sehenswert, auch wenn es absolut kein Popcornkino ist.
*7/10*

*Bad Neighbours*



> Kelly und Mac sind ein junges Ehepaar, das mit seinem Baby in eine ruhige Vorstadtsiedlung gezogen ist. Auch sie hat mittlerweile ein dezentes Spießbürgertum eingeholt. Als ins Nachbarhaus eine Studentenverbindung einzieht, ist es jedoch mit der Ruhe vorbei. Vor allem der charmante Student Teddy strapaziert die Nerven des Paares. Es kommt zu einem Kleinkrieg zwischen Gartenzäunen.



Komödie mit Seth Rogen, Rose Byrne, Zac Efron, Dave Franco, Jake Johnson und Lisa Kudrow.
Der Film hat sicher ein paar (wenige) gelungene Momente/Gags und der Cast macht seine Sache ordentlich, aber größtenteils ist der Film unglaublich Nervig (liegt vielleicht auch an der Synchronisation bzw. den Stimmen), eher unlustig und dämlich. 
Keine Ahnung wie so viele hauptberufliche Kritiker den Film so gut bewerten konnten. Eine Fortsetzung soll wohl auch kommen... 
*3/10*​


----------



## Death Row (26 Juli 2015)

*Men In Black*

Coolness auf der Kinoleinwand. Das sind "Die da", das sind "Sie da", das sind die "Men In Black" 

*9.5/10 Punkten*

"Elvis ist nicht tot, er ist nur nach Hause gegangen."


----------



## MetalFan (30 Juli 2015)

*Transcendence*



> Dr. Will Caster gelang ein Quantensprung im Bereich der künstlichen Intelligenz. Er schaffte es, das kollektive menschliche Wissen sowie menschliche Emotionen auf den Computer zu übertragen. Doch dies ruft auch viele technikkritische Gegner auf den Plan. Als es einem von ihnen gelingt, Will schwer zu verwunden, sieht seine Ehefrau Evelyn nur einen Weg, um sein Leben zu retten: Sie muss den Verstand ihres Mannes in den Computer übertragen.



Dieser Film mit Johnny Depp, Rebecca Hall, Paul Bettany, Kate Mara, Morgan Freeman, Cillian Murphy, Cole Hauser, Clifton Collins Jr. und Olivia Taylor Dudley schwankt/taumelt zwischen (Liebes)Drama und technikkritischem Sci-Fi-Actionthriller.
Etwas "träge", aber durchaus nett anzuschauen. Der recht prominent besetze Cast macht seine Sache ordentlich, auch wenn die meisten in Nebenrollen verheizt werden und diese Rollen auch eher blass sind. Hatte deutlich mehr erwartet, so maximal ein solider Film.
*5-6/10*

*Der Chaos Dad / That's My Boy*



> Todd hat etwas aus seinem Leben gemacht. Er ist ein erfolgreicher Hedgefond-Manager und heiratet seine ebenso schöne, wie reiche Freundin. Plötzlich steht sein hedonistischer Vater Donny vor seiner Tür. Durch sein ausuferndes Leben hat er 43.000 Dollar Steuerschulden. Nun ist er auf die Hilfe seines Sohnes angewiesen, zu dem er eigentlich seit Jahren keinen Kontakt mehr hat.
> Dieses Eintreffen ist der Beginn einer wilden Zeit für Todd.



Komödie u. a. mit Adam Sandler, Andy Samberg, Leighton Meester, Milo Ventimiglia, Vanilla Ice, James Caan, 
Nick Swardson, Ciara, Eva Amurri Martino und Susan Sarandon.
Typische Sandler Komödie mit seiner Art des Brachialhumors in Kombination 
mit einer zum Ende des Films hin immer deutlicher werdenden positiven Message.
Ich hatte meine Freude dem gut aufgelegten Cast dabei zuzusehen wie alles und jeder durch den Kakao gezogen und 
das eine oder andere Tabu gebrochen wird. Untermalt wird das ganze auch durch einen mit bekannten Liedern gespickten Soundtrack.
Besser als Sandler's letzter Film davor (Jack und Jill).
*5/10*

*Nicht mein Tag*



> Der Bankmitarbeiter Till fühlt sich in den letzten Jahren immer mehr in seinem kleinbürgerlichen Leben gefangen. Doch dann trifft er auf den Möchtegerngangster Nappo, der die Bankfiliale überfallt, in der er arbeitet. Um sicher mit dem erbeuteten Geld aus der Stadt zu gelangen, wählt Nappo ausgerechnet Till als Geisel. Dieser sieht darin nun die perfekte Gelegenheit, seinem Alltagstrott zu entfliehen und zu beweisen, dass er mehr ist, als ein einfacher Spießer.



Deutsche (Roadmovie-)Komödie von Bang Boom Bang-Regisseur Peter Thorwarth mit Moritz Bleibtreu, Axel Stein, Jasmin Gerat, 
Anna Maria Mühe, Ralf Richter und Maxwell Richter. Vorlage für den Film war das gleichnamige Buch von Ralf Husmann.
Das Rad wurde nicht neu erfunden, denn dazu orientiert man sich zu deutlich an US-amerikanischen Vorbildern samt ihrer Stärken und Schwächen. Dennoch war es schön zu sehen das "die Deutschen" auch Komödien jenseits der RomComs à la Schweiger und Schweighöfer können. Beim gut aufgelegten Cast sticht Moritz Bleibtreu am positivesten hervor. 
Es wirkte teilweise fast so als hätte er sich von Serdar Somuncu ein paar Tips abgeholt. 
*7/10*​


----------



## Death Row (3 Aug. 2015)

*Ant-Man in 3D*

Wieder einmal schaffte es Marvel erneut, mich zu unterhalten. Anstatt noch eine Nummer größer entschied man sich eine Nummer kleiner und setzte noch eine Prise Humor hinzu. Die Querverweise auf die Avengers und SPOILER fand ich sehr geil und witzig. In 3D kommt der Film richtig cool rüber, da hat sich der Aufpreis gelohnt. Und auch hier gilt: bis nach dem Abspann sitzen bleiben. 

*9/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (7 Aug. 2015)

*Die Bestimmung - Divergent*



> Chicago in der Zukunft: Die Stadt wurde in fünf verschiedene Lager aufgeteilt, in denen jeweils eine andere Tugend vorherrscht. Es gibt die Ehrlichen, die Selbstlosen, die Mutigen, die Friedvollen und die Intelligenten. Am Berufstag, der einmal im Jahr stattfindet, müssen die 16-Jährigen wählen, welchem Lager sie angehören und ihr Leben fortan widmen wollen. Auch Beatrice muss sich entscheiden, ob sie bei ihrer Familie bleiben möchte oder sie selbst sein will.



Sci-Fi-Action-Romanze basierend auf einer Jugendromanreihe (nicht gelesen) mit Shailene Woodley, Theo James, Kate Winslet, Miles Teller, Ansel Elgort, Jai Courtney, Zoë Kravitz, Maggie Q, Ray Stevenson, Tony Goldwyn und Ashley Judd.
Der Film fährt die selbe Schiene wie Tribute von Panem & Co und weißt Parallelen, aber genug Eigenständigkeit auf. Auch hier ist das Storysetting interessant und durchaus ernsthaft, wird jedoch recht knapp* und einseitig betrachtet** (*verständlich da Trilogie; **Antagonisten kommen sehr kurz). In Sachen technischer Aspekte gab's nichts zu meckern. Der Cast weißt frische und ein paar bekannte Gesichter auf. Shailene Woodley macht ihre Sache gut und sieht, vor allem mit langen offenen Haaren, sehr knuffig aus.  Jai Courtney hat mir hier mal gut gefallen, Kate Winslet blieb jedoch irgendwie blass. Wenn man sich an ein paar Logiklöchern nicht stört und darüber hinaus mit der Orientierung an eine jugendliche Zielgruppe klarkommt, wird man durchaus solide bis gut unterhalten.
*7/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 8/10)

*RoboCop (2014)*



> 2029: Alex Murphy ist Ehemann, Vater und Polizist. Als solcher ist er in Detroit unterwegs und versucht, Verbrechen und Korruption zu bekämpfen. Großen Einfluss auf die Verhältnisse nimmt der Großkonzern OmniCorp, der führend in der Robotertechnologie ist und nun auch in den Sektor Sicherheitsdienst vordringen will. Als Alex bei einem Einsatz schwer verletzt wird, rettet OmniCorp ihn, allerdings wird er zum Teil in eine Maschine verwandelt und kämpft nun als Halb-Roboter für Gerechtigkeit.



Remake/Reboot eines Sci-Fi-Action-Klassikers aus dem Jahr 1987 mit Joel Kinnaman, Gary Oldman, Michael Keaton, 
Abbie Cornish, Jackie Earle Haley und Samuel L. Jackson.
Um es kurz zu machen: der Film kann nur mit Keaten, Oldman, Jackson ein paar gelungenen Effekten und Storyaspekten punkten. 
Dem Umstand wie es zu RoboCop kam räumt man viel Laufzeit ein, vernachlässigt dadurch alles andere. Der recht unbekannte Hauptdarsteller ist Fehlbesetzt und die Entscheidung RoboCop "schwarz zu machen" ist auch zum Kopfschütteln. 
*5-6/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 7,5/10)​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Aug. 2015)

*Mission Impossible Rouge Nation​*
Nachdem doch eher komischen dritten Teil, hatte mir so gar nicht zugesagt, den dann wieder sehr guten 4. Teil kommt nun Teil 5 und lohnt es sich für einen 5. Teil nochmals ins Kino zu gehen? Ja. Das liegt vorallem an der guten Schauspielerischen Besetzung, Tom Cruise macht seine Sache wie immer hervorragend, nebenbei macht er alle Stunts selber, dafür bekommt er schon mal großen Respekt von mir. Zudem kaufe ich ihm das Agenten leben voll ab. Simon Pegg bringt die gewohnte coolnes und den Humor mit und auch Jeremy Renner kann Punkten, auch wenn er in diesem Film etwas Blass rüber kommt. Rebecca Ferguson war die ideale Besetztung für die Weibliche Person nach der verkorsken Rolle in Hercules sieht man mal das sie es Schauspielerisch doch zu etwas bringen kann. Zu guter letzt noch Alec Baldwin der auch ein wenig Screentime bekommt. Mit vielen schönen Orten und dem gekonnten abmischen des Soundtracks ist Mission Impossible das Action Feuerwerk geworden das ich erwartet habe *8,7/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (8 Aug. 2015)

*Fast verheiratet / The Five-Year Engagement*
[Uncut]



> Der große Tag ist da, Violet und Tom geben sich das Versprechen, einander heiraten zu wollen. Doch folgt auf die Verlobung leider nicht wie erwartet die baldige Hochzeit, denn Violet soll beruflich für zwei Jahre in eine andere Stadt. Man arrangiert sich und denkt, die Zeit geht rum, doch dann werden aus zwei Jahren tatsächlich erst vier und dann fünf Jahre. Das nagt natürlich an der Beziehung und beider Leben.



RomCom u. a. mit Jason Segel, Emily Blunt, Alison Brie, Rhys Ifans, Chris Pratt und Dakota Johnson.
Der Film punktet mt der netten Story, einem recht geringen Nervfaktor, einigen witzigen Momenten und den beiden Protagonisten, 
die in Person von Emily Blunt auch optisch sehenswert sind. Einer guten Bewertung stehen jedoch die folgenden Umstände entgegen: sehr lahm bzw. langatmig (um nicht zu sagen langweilig), zu lang und für eine Komödie zu unlustig.
*4-5/10*

*Sabotage (2014)*



> Der Drogenfahnder John 'Breacher' Wharton und seine Jungs von der DEA gehören zu den besten Sondereinheiten des Landes, sie sind spezialisiert auf das Hochnehmen ganzer Kartelle. Als Breachers Frau und sein Kind von mexikanischen Drogengangstern gefoltert und getötet werden, bleibt dem alten Haudegen nur noch die Arbeit und er beschließt, dass diese sich auch persönlich für ihn lohnen soll: Bei der nächsten Mission wollen seine Leute und er das sichergestellte Geld für sich behalten, aber als sie versuchen die reiche Beute aus dem Versteck zu fischen, ist sie verschwunden. Breacher und seine Truppe geraten in den engeren Kreis der Verdächtigen, es gibt Streit untereinander und die geprellten Drogenbosse sind sauer. Als ein Mitglied seines Teams nach dem anderen brutal ermordet wird, muss Breacher schnell herausfinden, wer dahintersteckt.



Actionfilm mit leichten Thrille-Anleihen von David Ayer.
Zu sehen sind u. a. Arnold Schwarzenegger, Josh Holloway, Joe Manganiello, Sam Worthington, Terrence Howard und Olivia Williams.
Der Film hat eine FSK-18-Einstufung und man merkt ihm an, das dies von Anfang an angestrebt wurde. 
Es fehlen nur entsprechende "Liebesdarstellungen".
Die Action ist blutig und die Dialoge sind die explizitsten die ich je in einem Film gehört habe. Leider hat man es an dieser Stelle übertrieben und es ist einfach nur nervig/belastend, wenn gefühlt jeder dritte Satz ein extrem cooles "Fick mich!, "Schwanz" oder "Fuck!" beinhaltet. 
Die Story ist an sich nicht verkehrt, es krankt jedoch am Storytelling und Logik. 
Arnie und der Rest erledigt seine Arbeit den Umständen entsprechend und ist nicht unbedingt der Schwachpunkt des Films. 
Die Besetzung von Olivia Williams hat mir das Sehvergnügen gehörig versaut, da ich sie als Frau dermaßen unattraktiv finde. :kotz:
*5-6/10*
(Toolman - 6/10)​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Aug. 2015)

*Verstehen sie die Beliers​*
Schöne Französiche Komödie über eine Famile in der alle Taub sind bis auf die Tochter, leider ist es bei Filmen immer so, dass sie um das Thema Gebärdensprache zu vertiefen wieder zu kurz rüberkommen. Da bringt die Serie *Switched at Birth* das Thema wesentlich besser rüber, aber gut vielleicht wollte der Film das Thema ja auch gar nicht vertiefen. Die Tochter möchte Musik studieren und der Taube Vater möchte Bürgermeister werden und so kommen dann halt teils sehr luste Dialoge zustande die den Film in der Wertung doch wieder etwas höher ansetzten. Zudem legt Louane Emera eine sehr Starke Schauspielerische Leistung hin und bringt dem Film damit *8/10* Punkten bei mir ein.


----------



## Death Row (10 Aug. 2015)

*Kingsman - The Secret Service*

Actiongeladener Agenten-Spaß, der die bekannten klassischen Agenten-Filme gekonnt aufs Korn nimmt. Sam Jackson's Stimme geht einen anfangs auf den Keks, aber man gewöhnt sich daran, weil er seine Rolle so amüsant überspitzt spielt. Die Kampfszenen sind sehr hart, der Gewaltgrad umso härter. Das hätte insgesamt schon ein FSK 18 gerechtfertigt. 

*9/10 Punkten*

(Warum gibt es von Hanna Alström keine vernünftigen HQs?!)


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Aug. 2015)

Orange Is The New Black

*Serie:* Die hübsche und lebenslustige Piper ist eigentlich eine unbescholtene Bürgerin, die bald plant, ihren Verlobten Larry zu heiraten. Doch dann holt sie eine Jugendsünde wieder ein. Vor zehn Jahren hatte sie mit ihrer damaligen Lebensgefährtin Alex Drogengeld geschmuggelt. Deshalb wird Piper zu 15 Monaten Haft verurteilt. Im Gefängnis trifft sie nicht nur auf ihre damalige Freundin, sondern muss auch lernen, dass sie mit ihren höflichen Umgangsformen nicht weit kommt. Sie muss sich ihren Platz in der Haftanstalt hart erkämpfen.
Die Geschichte basiert auf den realen Erlebnissen der US-Autorin Piper Kerman, die ihre Erfahrungen in einem Frauengefängnis festgehalten hat. Das merkt man der Serie an, sie ist sehr realistisch, wer auf viel Action und Schenkelklopfer wartet, wird vielleicht enttäuscht sein.
Mich hat die Serie sofort gepackt. In jeder Folge steht eine andere Insassin im Mittelpunkt. Die als Dramedy beworbene Netflix-Produktion besticht durch liebenswerte und authentische Charaktere und trotz der Enge des Gefängnisses entstehen interessante Geschichten, denen man gerne folgt. Das liegt auch an den tadellosen Leistungen der Schauspieler. Vielen bekannten Darstellern wie Jason Biggs, Kate Mulgrew oder Laura Prepon, stehen auch einige neue Gesichter wie Taylor Schilling oder Michael Harney zur Seite. Viele Kritiker, die den übermäßigen Gebrauch von Sexszenen tadelten, kann ich absolut nicht verstehen. Die Serie beginnt mit einer Duschszene im Gefängnis, doch so barbusig geht es kaum weiter, die Geschichten stehen im Vordergrund und das ist auch gut so. *9/10*

*Bild + Ton:* Die Serie wurde digital gedreht. Wie bei aktuellen Produktionen zu erwarten, sieht das Bild sehr gut aus. Die Schärfe lässt kaum Raum für Kritik. Die Farben werden natürlich wieder gegeben. Bei den zahlreichen Rückblenden hat man wohl Filter eingesetzt, um die Zeitebenen voneinander zu trennen, doch das stört den Gesamteindruck kaum. Auch der Schwarzwert ist mehr als zufriedenstellend.
Die beiden Sprachfassungen liegen, wie von Studiocanal gewöhnt, in DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1 vor. Allerdings können die Tonspuren davon nicht wirklich profitieren. Räumliche Effekte gibt es kaum, einige Hintergrundgeräusche sowie der Score verteilen sich gelegentlich über alle Kanäle. Im Mittelpunkt stehen eindeutig die Stimmen, und diese werden jederzeit klar und verständlich wieder gegeben. Wie bei so vielen ausländischen Produktionen leidet auch hier der Witz und die Authentizität unter der deutschen Synchro. Wer es kann, sollte auf jeden Fall die Originalspur bevorzugen. *8/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (13 Aug. 2015)

*Edge of Tomorrow - Live. Die. Repeat.*
[2D]



> Aliens ergreifen Besitz von der Erde. Keine Armee der Welt kann die sogenannten Mimics aufhalten. Bill Cage ist die letzte Hoffnung der Menschheit. Doch gleich am ersten Tag kommt der Schreibtischsoldat zu Tode. Das allerdings nicht zum letzten Mal: Denn Bill erlebt den Kampf immer wieder aufs Neue. Und mit jedem Mal wird er zu einem besseren Soldaten. Gemeinsam mit Kämpfernatur Rita macht er sich auf den Weg, die Außerirdischen endgültig zu vernichten.



Sci-Fi-Action basierend auf einem Roman mit Tom Cruise und Emily Blunt in den Hauptrollen.
Was soll ich sagen? Ich war & bin begeistert. Eine coole Story, klasse Effekte, eine Priese Humor und zwei perfekt gecastete Hauptdarsteller in Bestform. Tom Cruise passt die Rolle wie angegossen und es war auch eine große Emily Blunt in ihrer Rolle zu sehen (btw. :drip: ).
Kritisieren kann man vielleicht, dass das Geschehen um die beiden Protagonisten herum etwas zu kurz kommt.
*9/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 8,5/10)
(Toolman - 8,5/10)
(Death Row - 8,5/10)

*Godzilla (2014)*
[2D]



> 1999: Bei Bohrungen auf den Philippinen werden Überreste gigantischer Kreaturen gefunden. Etwas entkommt. Kurz darauf kommt es in dem japanischen Atomkraftwerk, bei dem der Amerikaner Joe Brody beschäftigt ist, zu einer Katastrophe. 15 Jahre später ist die Großstadt rund um das Kraftwerk als atomar verseuchtes Sperrgebiet deklariert. Doch Brody glaubt die offizielle Version des Grundes für das Unglück nicht (es soll ein Erdbeben gewesen sein). Als sein beim Militär beschäftigter Sohn Ford nach Japan reist, um seinen Vater zur Heimkehr in die USA zu bewegen, wird er von diesem zu einem letzten Trip in die gesperrte Zone überredet. Dort erkennt Joe Brody die gleichen Warnzeichen wie vor 15 Jahren und bald bricht auch schon das Chaos über die Gegend herein. Ein Monster, das kurz darauf auf den Namen Muto getauft wird und sich von Atomkraft ernährt, hinterlässt eine Schneise der Zerstörung. Während das Monster gen Hawaii zieht, sucht das US-Militär verzweifelt nach einem Weg es zu stoppen. Ichiro Serizawa, der die Urzeitmonster seit Jahrzehnten erforscht, glaubt die einzige Lösung zu kennen: ein sagenumwobenes weiteres Monster und Mutos natürlicher Feind: Godzilla!



(Sci-Fi-)Action und nach 1998 der zweite westliche Godzilla-Film mit Aaron Taylor-Johnson, Elizabeth Olsen, 
Bryan Cranston, Sally Hawkins, Juliette Binoche und Ken Watanabe.
Man kann dem Film (wenn man möchte) nur die wenigen folgenden Punkte zugutehalten: Nahe an den japanischen Originalen, 
einige namenhafte & gute Darsteller, "eigene" Storyidee und evtl. noch die (CGI-)Effekte. 
Letztere haben mich allerdings jetzt nicht vom Hocker gehauen, aber das kann auch am "Material" bzw. am kleinen Rahmen 
der Vorführung gelegen haben. Ganz ehrlich, davon abgesehen ist der Film einfach nur dermaßen bescheuert, dass es teilweise fast wehtat in zu sehen! (Logik, was ist das???!!!) Einen richtigen Hauptdarsteller gibt es an sich nicht, aber Aaron Taylor-Johnson ist eine Fehlbesetzung. 
Die anderen bekannteren & besseren Darsteller werden verheizt (Cranston) oder dürfen nur blasse Rollen ausfüllen (Watanabe, Olsen). Außerdem fehlt der typische "Godzilla-Schrei"! Da ist mir der Emmerich-Godzilla bei weitem unterhaltsamer bzw. lieber.
*3-4/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 9/10)
(Death Row - 6/10)
(Toolman - 6/10)

*A Long Way Down*



> Martin möchte sich am Silvesterabend umbringen. Zu diesem Zweck begibt er sich auf das Dach eines Hochhauses. Zu seiner Verwunderung trifft er dort jedoch auf J.J., Maureen und Jess, die sich alle ebenfalls töten möchten. Anstatt sich umzubringen, verbringen die Zufallsbekanntschaften die Nacht zusammen und erzählen sich ihre Lebensgeschichten. Als die Sonne aufgeht, schmieden sie den Pakt, sich gemeinsam am Valentinstag umzubringen. Und bis dahin wollen sie aufeinander aufpassen.



Tragikomödie mit Pierce Brosnan, Aaron Paul, Imogen Poots, Toni Collette und Sam Neill.
Das Ganze basiert auf einem Roman von Nick Hornby. Ein durchaus charmanter Film der durch den Cast, dessen Leistung (vor allem Imogen Poots) und ein paar schwarzhumorige Momente punktet. Man muss sich auf die Geschichte einlassen (kein Popcorn-Kino), sonst kann es langweilig sein. Um ein richtig guter Film zu sein fehlt es jedoch etwas an zusätzlicher/ausgewogener Tragik, Tiefe, Komik und Schwung.
*5-6/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (15 Aug. 2015)

*Joe - Die Rache ist sein*



> Der ehemalige Verbrecher Joe lebt nach dem Verbüßen einer Haftstrafe einfach so in seinen Alltag hinein, trinkt gerne einen und versucht, nicht noch einmal in Schwierigkeiten zu geraten. Er arbeitet in der Forstwirtschaft, wo er mit einem Team aus Waldarbeitern Bäume vergiftet. Doch eine Begegnung reißt Joe aus seinem täglichen Trott: Er lernt den 15-jährigen Gary kennen, der gerne für und mit Joe im Wald arbeiten möchte. Zunächst nicht begeistert über die Gesellschaft nimmt Joe den jungen Helfer unter seine Fittiche. So entdecken der ältere und der junge Mann eine gewisse Seelenverwandtschaft, die Joe vor eine unangenehme Situation stellt. Denn Garys Vater Wade ist gewalttätig und vernachlässigt seinen Sohn, den Joe auf keinen Fall verrohen sehen will.



Independent Direct-to-DVD-Drama von David Gordon Green mit Nicolas Cage, Tye Sheridan und Gary Poulter.
Der Film besticht vor allem durch die Leistungen der genannten Personen und der eingefangenen/inszenierten Trostlosigkeit. 
Dem Film mangelt es jedoch etwas Handlung/Tiefe und Spannung. Dennoch schaukelt sich das Ganze, zu weilen auch hart, einem Showdown entgegen. Diverse Nebenrollen wurden mit lokalen Laiendarstellern besetzt und Gary Poulter war gar ein Obdachloser, der nach dem Dreh in sein altes Leben zurückging und kurze Zeit später verstarb. Nichts für zwischendurch und den Mainstream.
*7/10*

*Starred Up / Mauern der Gewalt*



> Eric ist gerade einmal 19 Jahre alt und hat schon mehr Straftaten auf dem Buckel als manch erwachsener Schwerverbrecher. Nun hat die britische Justiz genug und verlegt ihn von einer Jugendstrafanstalt in ein Gefängnis für volljährige Straftäter. Tatsächlich scheint sich der gewalttätige junge Mann mit einem Leben hinter Gittern bereits arrangiert zu haben und gibt auch im Knast den Harten – nur dass er es jetzt mit anderen Kalibern zu tun hat und eine Abreibung nach der andern kassiert. Trost und Hoffnung spendet ihm der unkonventionelle Therapeut Oliver, der Eric einen Ausweg aus dem kriminellen Teufelskreis aufzeigen will. Indes scheint auch der Insasse Neville Interesse an dem jungen Krawallmacher zu entwickeln, da er in ihm seinen Sohn wiedererkennt…



Britisches Drama mit Jack O'Connell, Ben Mendelsohn und Rupert Friend.
Der Film betrachtet die psychologischen und soziologischen Herausforderungen eines Gefängnisaufenthalts und kombiniert das Ganze mit einer konfliktbehafteten Vater-Sohn-Beziehung und etwas Kritik am System "Verwahrung vs. Therapie". Dabei geht es teilweise hart zur Sache. 
Das der Film von der "Insel" stammt sieht man ihn an und qualifiziert ihn nicht für den Mainstream. 
Die Darsteller, allen voran Jack O'Connell wissen zu überzeugen. Ein intensiver Film der nicht ganz einfach zu schauen ist und 
bei dem in Sachen Realismus teilweise sicher auch Abstriche gemacht werden müssen.
*7-8/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (16 Aug. 2015)

*The Affair* Serie Exclusiv auf Amazon Prime​
The Affair ist eine neue Drama-Serie aus den USA, die im letzten Jahr ordentlich Preise abgeräumt hat. Seit dieser Woche nun in Deutschland (exklusiv bei Amazon) verfügbar, war ich neugierig. Ab der Mitte der ersten Folge beginnt die Serie ihr Netz zu spannen und den Zuschauer in seinen Bann zu ziehen - sofern man sich auf dieses Experiment einlassen will. Als Drama-Serie passt sie nicht in die Schuhe von Psycho- oder Mystery-Thrillern, wobei aus beiden Genre durchaus Elemente vorhanden sind.

Der mäßig erfolgreiche Buchautor Noah (Dominic West, der Officer McNulty aus The Wire) verbringt den Sommer mit seiner Familie im Haus der reichen Schwiegereltern in den Hamptons. Im Diner lernt er die Kellnerin Alison (Ruth Wilson) kennen, die ein Arbeitskleid wie aus dem Faschingskatalog trägt, Modell "Sexy Kellnerin", und ihm feurige Blicke zuwirft.

Als sie sich abends zufällig am Strand wiedertreffen, begrüßt sie ihn: "Sie haben mich gefunden!" Alison lockt Noah zu sich nach Hause, wo sie ihm ihre Freiluftdusche an sich selbst demonstriert. Aber Noah ist anständig, lässt sie alleine duschen und geht heim zu Frau und Kindern.

Schnitt. Und die Geschichte beginnt von vorn, aber diesmal aus Alisons Sicht. Da wird aus der knappen Uniform ein omahaftes, knielanges Kleid und abends am Strand ist es Noah, der sie mit "Ich habe Sie gefunden" begrüßt. Es ist seine Idee, sie nach Hause zu bringen und dort fragt er sie, ob er die Freiluftdusche sehen kann. Er schaut sie sehnsüchtig an - aber sie wartet, bis er geht, um sich hinterher ganz allein den Tag vom Körper zu waschen.

Die Schauspieler liefern eine grandiose Leistung ab und insbesondere Alison (gespielt von Ruth Wilson) ist derart erschreckend gut, dass wir tatsächlich in Noahs Versionen eine völlig andere Frau sehen als in den Versionen von Alison. Warum? Noah hat Alison in seiner Erinnerung idealisiert, er sieht sie schöner, smarter und verführerischer als Alison vermutlich jemals war. Eine schauspielerische Meisterleistung.

Gründe, die Dinge ein bisschen anders darzustellen, als sie gewesen sind, gibt es viele, bewusste und unbewusste. Das eigene Ego, unterschiedliche Empfindsamkeiten bei Männern und Frauen, Scham. Bei einer herkömmlichen Liebesgeschichte könnte das Stoff für "Wer hat eigentlich den ersten Schritt gemacht"-Gespräche oder später auch für Trennungsdramen sein.

Hier ist die Geschichte jedoch ein Fall für die Polizei. The Affair ist nicht nur Liebesdrama, sondern auch Krimi. Irgendetwas muss in diesem Sommer schrecklich schief gegangen sein, Jahre später sitzen Alison und Noah im Verhör und erzählen ihre Geschichten. Warum, erfährt der Zuschauer erst spät. Genau wie Alison und Noah hat auch die Serie selbst ihre Geheimnisse. *8,8/10*


----------



## MetalFan (21 Aug. 2015)

*Monsieur Claude und seine Töchter*



> Die katholischen Eheleute Claude und Marie Verneuil führen mit ihren vier Töchtern ein recht konservatives Leben in der französischen Provinz. Dieses beschauliche Leben wird jedoch gestört, als ihre Kinder heiraten wollen. Gegen die Heirat selbst spricht zwar nichts, aber bei den potenziellen Ehegatten handelt es sich um einen Chinesen, einen Muslim, einen Juden und einen Katholiken, der aber schwarz ist. Diese Kombination stellt die Eltern auf eine Toleranzprobe.



Komödie aus Frankreich bei deren Besetzung, wenn man ehrlich ist, dem gemeinen deutschen Zuschauer 
einzig Christian Clavier ein Begriff sein sollte. Mit Filmen aus Frankreich tue ich mich oftmals "schwer" (liegt daran das mir die üblichen französischen Namen nicht recht in den Kopf wollen), bei Komödien kommt das jedoch nicht ganz so stark zum Tragen. So auch in dieser kleinen feinen Komödie. Im Kern dreht es sich um das Jonglieren mit Klischees, Vorurteilen und politischer Inkorrektheit das (vor allem in Frankreich) aktueller den je ist und meinem Geschmack auch sehr entgegenkommt. Der Cast meistert den Film mit großer Lockerheit & Spielfreude und Christian Clavier war mir auch schon vorher unter den französischen Schauspielern noch einer der gern gesehenen. 
Bei den Mädels sind Frederique Bel und vor allem Elodie Fontan als Laure :drip: sehr nett anzuschauen.
Kritisieren kann man das einige Dinge zu schnell abgehandelt, andere Dinge nur angerissen werden und es am Ende 
vielleicht etwas "seicht" wird. Ich habe mich zum Teil köstlich amüsiert.
*8-9/10*
(dianelized - 9/10)​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (22 Aug. 2015)

*Maggie​*
Vorweg wenn ihr euch den Film ansehen solltet, denkt nicht an die vorherigen Rollen von Arnold Schwarznegger, sonst könntet ihr dieses Indie Juwel vielleicht nicht mögen. Nun zum Film, Maggie Spielt in ein Post Apocalyptischen Amerika das von Zombies unterwandert wurde. Mittendrin Arnold Schwarznegger der seine Tochter Abigail Breslin, retten und somit von Ihr in ruhe verabschieden möchte, denn seine Tochter wurde infiziert. Wer jetzt denkt, das Arnie alle 2 Sec. ein Zombie abknallt und der Film zum splatter Zombie Film mutiert, der irrt. Maggie ist viel mehr ein Drama um die Liebe einer Tochter die immer mehr zum Zombie Wird. Klaustrophobisch, emotial, liebevoll und verdammt Atmosphärisch präsentiert sich Maggie. Vergesst auch die Kritiken über diesen Film, manche Profi Kritiker haben es einfach nicht drauf. ich fand den Film richtig Genial gemacht, meine persönliche Überraschung des Jahres. Das liegt nicht unter anderem daran, das Arnold Schwarnegger und Abigail Breslin ihre bisher beste Schauspielerische Leistung abgeben. Eine Rolle von Arnie, wo ich nie gedacht habe das er die glaubwürdig rüber bringt, aber ich kaufe ihn die Rolle des verzweifelten Vaters sofort ab. Abigail Breslin die vom gesunden Mädchen immer mehr den verfall ihres Körpers spielt macht ihren besten Job.* 8/10* Im Mittelteil hat der Film leider ein paar längen.


----------



## MetalFan (27 Aug. 2015)

*Planet der Affen: Revolution*



> Vor 10 Jahren hat ein Virus die Menschheit fast vollkommen ausgerottet. Malcolm ist einer der wenigen Überlebenden. Auf einer Expedition trifft er im Wald auf eine isoliert lebende Affengruppe, deren Anführer Caesar ihm friedfertig begegnet. Doch die getroffene Vereinbarung auf Gewaltverzicht zwischen Menschen und Affen ist nur von kurzer Dauer, denn ein letzter Kampf um die Vorherrschaft auf der Erde bahnt sich an.



Fortsetzung des Films aus dem Jahr 2011 mit Toby Kebbell, Gary Oldman, Judy Greer, Keri Russell, Jason Clarke, 
Andy Serkis und Kirk Acevedo (ein Teil davon hat Affen "gespielt").
Was soll ich sagen, der große Pluspunkt des Films sind das überragende Motion Capturing, die Action und CGI-Effekte. 
Der Fokus liegt ganz klar auf den Affen, so dass die menschlichen Schauspieler eher im Hintergrund stehen. Jason Clarke macht seine Sache gut (ohne an seinen "Vorgänger" heranzureichen) und Gary Oldman wird leider regelrecht verheizt bzw. nicht genutzt.
Der Plot ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber alles andere als übermäßig kreativ. Dennoch ist die Vorstellung von "Affe vs. Mensch" noch immer reizvoll. In meinen Augen ist die Fortsetzung, auf hohem Niveau, schwächer als der erste Teil.
*7-8/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 9/10)
(Death Row - 9/10)

*3 Days to Kill*
[Extended Cut]



> Als der CIA-Agent Ethan Renner erfährt, dass er todkrank ist, beschließt er die verbleibende Zeit seiner Tochter Zooey zu widmen, die er allzu oft vernachlässigt hat. Doch dann erteilt ihm die Agentin Vivi Delay den Auftrag, einen gefährlichen Terroristen auszuschalten. Im Gegenzug erhält Ethan ein noch unerprobtes Medikament, das sein Leben verlängern könnte. Nun muss Ethan gleichzeitig seinen Vaterpflichten nachkommen und die Mission erfolgreich zu Ende bringen.



Mischung aus Action, Thriller, Komödie und Familiendrama mit Kevin Costner, Amber Heard, Hailee Steinfeld, Connie Nielsen, Tómas Lemarquis und Richard Sammel (gerade als Alt-Nazi-Vampir in The Strain im TV zu sehen - klasse). 
Regie führte McG und beim Drehbuch hatte Luc Besson seine Finger mit im Spiel.
Ein durchschnittlicher Film mit durchaus guten Momenten, dem jedoch sein Genre-Mix auf die Füße fällt. Punkten kann der Film durch seine recht prominente Besetzung, auch wenn viele Davon leider nur Nebenrollen ausfüllen, und eine solide Inszenierung.
*5/10*

*Mission: Impossible - Rogue Nation*



> Der US-Kongress löst die Spezialeinheit IMF auf, gleichzeitig wird Top-Agent Ethan Hunt von einer gefährlichen Geheimorganisation gejagt. Der Kampf an zwei Fronten wird umso verwirrender, als eine Killerin des Syndikats Hunt das Leben rettet - doch welches Spiel wird hier wirklich gespielt?



Nunmehr der fünfte Teil der Reihe mit Tom Cruise, Rebecca Ferguson, Jeremy Renner, Simon Pegg, 
Alec Baldwin, Ving Rhames, Sean Harris und Simon McBurney.
Aus gegebenen Anlass habe ich eine Runde Kino ausgegeben und wir wurden von diesem Hochglanz-Agenten-Action-Blockbuster nicht enttäuscht. Rasante Action, krasse Stunts, tolle Bilder und gelungener Humor erwarten einen. Die Besetzung ist top. Tom Crusie hat's einfach drauf und es macht ihm in Sachen Agent so schnell niemand etwas vor. Rebecca Ferguson macht nicht nur als optische Mischung aus Catherine Zeta-Jones & Rachel Nichols eine gute Figur. Schwächen des Films sind die blasse Rolle und Besetzung des Bösewichts, sowie ein leichter Mangel an Spannung. Letzteres liegt wohl in der langen Laufzeit bzw. der nur schwer greifbaren Bedrohung begründet.
*8-9/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 8,7/10)​


----------



## MetalFan (29 Aug. 2015)

*Under the Skin - Tödliche Verführung*



> In den Weiten des schottischen Hochlands und in den Straßen Glasgows begibt sich ein fremdes Wesen auf die Jagd. Sie sucht Männer, die keine nähere Bindung haben, Männer, die niemand vermissen wird. Es folgt eine rätselhafte Prozedur, bei der ihren Opfern die Lebensenergie entzogen wird. Ein namenloser Komplize verfolgt die fremde Gestalt auf einem Motorrad. Es bleibt unklar, ob er sie überwacht oder ihr helfen will. In einer fremden Welt und auf sich allein gestellt, droht das Wesen sich selbst zu verlieren.



Sci-Fi-Thriller bzw. Drama von Jonathan Glazer mit Scarlett Johansson als einzig nennenswerte Darstellerin.
Der Film ist sicher visuell, akustisch und künstlerisch wertvoll. 
Davon abgesehen fehlt ihm jedoch nahezu jeglicher Unterhaltungswert, auch wenn Scarlett großen körperlichen Einsatz zeigt. :thumbup: 
Unterm Strich mehr Kunstwerk als Film und sehr anstrengend und mir zu independent/künstlerisch. 
Habe mich nach dem Film eher um kostbare Lebenszeit beraubt als unterhalten gefühlt.
*3/10*
(Death Row - 7/10)​


----------



## MetalFan (4 Sep. 2015)

*Let's Be Cops - Die Party Bullen*



> Verwechslungen sind manchmal auch vorteilhaft: Als Polizisten verkleidet auf dem Weg zu einer Kostümparty machen die beiden glücklosen Schauspieler bzw. Spieleentwickler Ryan und Justin die Erfahrung, dass eine solche Uniform mächtig Eindruck schinden kann. Gebauchpinselt von ihrem neuen respekteinflößenden Look beschließen die beiden, die Uniform noch länger zu tragen, und bringen damit nicht nur Bürger, sondern auch echte Gesetzeshüter mächtig durcheinander!



Komödie mit den beiden New Girl-Kollegen Jake Johnson und Damon Wayans Jr. 
Darüber hinaus sind u. a. noch Rob Riggle, Nina Dobrev, James D'Arcy und Andy Garcia mit dabei.
Witzige Story, sympathische, gut harmonierende, attraktive Darsteller, welche im Fall von Nina leider viel zu kurz kommen . 
Da nicht jede Pointe zündet sicher kein perfekter Film. Dennoch hat mich diese Komödie ohne Nervfaktor belustigt und unterhalten.
*7/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 3/10)

*The Purge: Anarchy*



> Einmal im Jahr ist jedes Verbrechen erlaubt und es gibt nur ein Ziel: überlebe diese Nacht! Sommer 2014: Wieder ist Purge-Night. Ein Paar sitzt aufgrund einer Autopanne auf offener Straße fest und auch eine hilflose Frau und deren Tochter sind dem Chaos der Purge-Night völlig ausgeliefert. Ein Polizist könnte ihre allerletzte Hoffnung sein, die Nacht zu überleben…



Lose Fortsetzung die im Vergleich zum Vorgänger ohne prominente Namen auskommen muss, aber wieder von James DeMonaco geschrieben und inszeniert wurde. Einzig Frank Grillo dürfte evtl. dem einen oder anderen etwas sagen.
Im ersten Teil stand der Home Invasion-Aspekt im Fokus und im Gegensatz dazu werden dieses Mal die Geschehnisse in den Straßen der Stadt betrachtet und dem Ganzen eine rebellische Komponente hinzugefügt. Letztere erinnert etwas an Running Man.
Unterm Strich eine gute Entscheidung und besser als Teil 1 nur an einer anderen Stelle mit anderen Protagonisten zu wiederholen. 
Logik darf man auch hier nicht allzu groß schreiben, dennoch wird man auf dem Niveau des Vorgängers unterhalten.
*7/10*
(dianelized - 7/10)​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (6 Sep. 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *7/10*
> (FunkyCop999 - 3/10)



Oh ein Film der bei dir mehr bekommt als bei mir, ist im Kalendar vermerkt


----------



## MetalFan (12 Sep. 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Oh ein Film der bei dir mehr bekommt als bei mir, ist im Kalendar vermerkt



Ich war auch überrascht. 

*Lucy*



> Die US-Studentin Lucy ist auf Party-Urlaub in Taipeh, wo sie von ihrem neuen Freund, dem Kleinkriminellen Richard, gebeten wird, einen Koffer an den mysteriösen Mr. Chang zu übergeben. Bei der Übergabe geht alles schief... So soll sie eine neuartige Superdroge nach Europa schmuggeln. diese wird ihr gegen ihren Willen in den Bauch implantiert. Wieder geht jedoch alles schief, Lucy wird zusammengeschlagen und dabei wird die gefährliche Substanz in ihrem Körper freigesetzt. Lucys Panik verwandelt sich allerdings schnell in Erstaunen, als sie merkt, dass die Droge ungeahnte Kräfte ausgelöst hat...



(SciFi-)Actionfilm von Luc Besson (Drehbuch & Regie) mit Scarlett Johansson in der Haupt und Morgan Freeman in einer Nebenrolle.
Der Film lässt sich am besten als eine Mischung aus Ohne Limit und Transcendence mit einer weiblichen Protagonistin beschreiben.
Die Story und deren Prämisse sind auf jeden Fall interessant, driften jedoch mit zunehmender Laufzeit immer weiter in's Abstruse ab. 
Visuell ist das Ganze gelungen, die Inszenierung wird jedoch durch zu viele "Unterbrechungen" gestört. Scarlett passt gut in die Rolle und macht ihre Sache sehenswert. Morgan Freeman wird nicht groß gefordert und kann seine Rolle somit quasi im Vorbeigehen spielen.
*6-7/10*
(Akrueger100 - :thumbup

*The Expendables 3*
[Extended Director's Cut]



> Das Team von Barney Ross muss zum dritten Mal zum Schlag gegen das internationale Verbrechen ausholen. Der ehemalige Mitbegründer der Expendables, Conrad Stonebanks, hat die Seiten gewechselt und verdingt sich nun als Waffenhändler. Klar, dass die Expendables da nicht tatenlos zuschauen können. In Begleitung neuer, junger Kollegen führt Ross seine Kampftruppe in den Ring, um dem Abtrünnigen den Garaus zu machen.



Nunmehr der dritte Streich der Expendables und somit ein Actionfilm alter Schule mit Sylvester Stallone, Jason Statham, Jet Li, 
Antonio Banderas, Wesley Snipes, Dolph Lundgren, Mel Gibson, Harrison Ford, Arnold Schwarzenegger, 
Kellan Lutz, Terry Crews, Kelsey Grammer und Ronda Rousey. 
Der Film hat ohne Frage seine starken Momente, aber die Macher des Films haben in meinen Augen zwei große & ärgerliche Fehler begangen! Zum einen die niedrigere Alterseinstufung, selbst in der gesehenen Version reicht die Härte bei weitem nicht an Teil 1 & 2 heran, und zum anderen die krampfhafte Fokussierung auf die weitestgehend unnötigen neuen jungen Expendables. Für die Story gilt, wie auch schon für die Vorgänger, gute Ansätze aber es wäre mehr drin gewesen. In dem aufgeblähten Cast (bedingt durch die blassen jungen Charaktere) hat kaum einer Möglichkeit zu "glänzen". Am ehesten bleiben noch Harrison Ford, Mel Gibson und Antonio Banderas im Gedächtnis.
Unterm Strich hat mich der mit Abstand schwächste Teil der Reihe sehr enttäuscht und ich bin froh den Teil, im ggs. zu den ersten beiden, nicht im Kino gesehen zu haben. Weniger Drehbuch, Action, Blut/Härte, mehr "Frischlinge" und Laufzeit machen hier keinen besseren Film!
*5-6/10*
(Death Row - 6/10)
(Toolman - 7,5/10)​


----------



## Death Row (23 Sep. 2015)

*Die Wolken von Sils Maria*

Natürlich kann man keinen atemberaubenden Blockbuster erwarten. Es ist mehr ein Melodram, das langsam vor sich herplätschert ohne, dass es zu großen Highlights oder Wendungen kommt. Ich gestehe, dass mir der Film ohne Kristen Stewart und Chloe Moretz überhaupt nicht zugesagt hätte, obwohl Juliette Binoche auch eine gute Leistung abliefert.

*5-6/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (25 Sep. 2015)

*Gone Girl - Das perfekte Opfer*



> An seinem fünften Hochzeitstag muss Nick Dunne seine Ehefrau Amy als vermisst melden. Die beiden scheinen ein Vorzeige-Ehepaare zu sein, doch hinter der Fassade des glücklichen Paares verbirgt sich mehr, als auf den ersten Blick erkennbar ist. Mit zunehmendem Druck der Polizei und der wachsenden Aufmerksamkeit der Medien, beginnt das Bild zu zerbröckeln. Nicks seltsames Verhalten rückt ihn selbst als Verdächtigen in den Mittelpunkt. Bald fragt sich die ganze Stadt, ob Nick der Mörder seiner Frau ist.



Romanverfilmung von David Fincher mit Ben Affleck, Rosamund Pike, Missi Pyle, Neil Patrick Harris und Emily Ratajkowski.
Um es kurz zu machen: nicht gänzlich perfekt, aber von Anfang bis Ende ein sehr guter Film mit überzeugenden Darstellern. Einzig die Polizeiarbeit und die schnelle Medienkampagne empfand ehr unrealistisch bzw. überspitzt. Kann natürlich auch Absicht gewesen sein.
*9/10*
(dianelized - 9/10)

*Deliver Us from Evil / Erlöse uns von dem Bösen*



> Dämonen in New York. Ralph Sarchie ermittelt in einer Reihe mysteriöser Vorfälle. Schnell wird dem erfahrenen Polizisten klar, dass man es mit übernatürlichen Mächten zu tun hat. Er schließt sich mit dem Priester Mendoza zusammen, der mit der Bekämpfung von Dämonen schon einige Erfahrung hat. Ganz nebenbei hat Sarchie mit familiären Problemen zu kämpfen und die Dämonenwelt droht, in sein Privatleben einzubrechen.



Mix aus Crime- & Horror-Thriller basierend auf einem Buch, welches auf wahren Begebenheiten beruhen soll. 
Dabei stellen Eric Bana, Edgar Ramirez und Olivia Munn die namenhaftesten Darsteller dar.
Ein solider Film der nichts wirklich bahnbrechend Neues mitbringt. Aufgrund der gelungen Optik/Effekte und der Darsteller, 
allen voran Eric Bana und als optischer Schmankerl Olivia Munn, kann man sich den Film mit ruhigen Gewissen anschauen. 
*6-7/10*

*Guardians of the Galaxy*
[2D]



> Peter Quill, der sich selbst Star-Lord nennt, ist ein überheblicher Weltraum-Outlaw. Als er eine geheimnisvolle und mächtige Kugel stielt, beginnt der bösartige Ronan the Accuser eine unerbittliche Hetzjagd auf ihn. Er will die Kugel haben, um die gesamte Galaxie ins Chaos zu stürzen. Nun muss sich Peter widerwillig mit einem Team von Außenseitern, wie dem schießwütigen Waschbär Rocket, dem Baummensch Groot und der Außerirdischen Gamora verbünden, um ihre Galaxie zu retten.



Sci-Fi-Action-Comic-Verfilmung aus dem Hause Marvel mit Chris Pratt, Zoe Saldana, Lee Pace, Bradley Cooper (Stimme), Karen Gillan, 
Vin Diesel (Stimme), Benicio Del Toro, John C. Reilly, Michael Rooker, Dave Bautista und Glenn Close.
Ein visuell überzeugender, jugendgerechter und witziger Filmspaß mit herrlichen Reminiszenzen an die 1980er Jahre. Die Story ist in ihrer Gesamtheit nicht neu, aber überzeugend. Die Darsteller hatten sichtlich Spaß an ihrer Arbeit. Kritisieren kann man vielleicht, das man als Zuschauer in's kalte Wasser geworfen wird und man sich was die Verhältnisse in der Galaxie angeht vieles selbst zusammenreimen muss. Allerdings kann darauf natürlich in der zu erwartenden Fortsetzung eingegangen werden.
*8/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 9/10)
(Harry1982 - 9/10)
(BATTI - ohne Wertung)
(Death Row - 9,5/10)
(Toolman - 8,5/10)

*Dracula Untold*
[2D]



> Die Türken unter Führung des Sultans Mehmed wollen in Transsylvanien Kinder für ihre Armee rekrutieren, um ganz Europa in ihre Gewalt zu bringen. Graf Vlad, der einst für die Osmanen als Kindersoldat kämpfen musste und sich als "Pfähler" einen Namen machte, verweigert dem Despoten den Gehorsam. Um seine Untertanen sowie Frau und Sohn vor dem Zorn des Despoten zu schützen, begibt er sich ins Reißzahngebirge und geht dort mit einem mysteriösen Ungeheuer einen unheiligen Pakt ein, der ihn zum unsterblichen Monster macht.



Mix aus Action, Fantasy und Horror mit Luke Evans und Sarah Gadon.
Der Film bietet eine sehr Interessante bzw. andere Perspektive auf die Entstehungsgeschichte vom bekannten Obervampir Dracula und garniert das mit gelungenen optischen Effekten. Davon abgesehen ist der Film eher ziemlich dünn und will nicht wirklich packen. 
Abgesehen von Vlad bleiben auch alle anderen Figuren blass.
Fazit: Ein Film für zwischendurch der nicht wehtut.
*6/10*
(dianelized - 7,5/10)
(Sachse - 6/10)​


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Sep. 2015)

*Asterix - Im Land der Götter*​


> Um endlich den Widerstand der Gallier zu brechen, lässt Cäsar vor den Toren des gallischen Dorfes eine gigantische Trabantenstadt für freizeithungrige Römer erbauen. Er hofft darauf, in den Galliern das Verlangen nach Reichtum und Luxus zu wecken und damit deren Gegenwehr zu brechen.



Der neuste Asterix Film erstmals in Computer animierter 3D Grafik. Aber wie immer mit viel Liebe und Witz präsentiertes Abenteuer des gallischen Dorfes das nicht aufhört dem Eindringling... Basierend auf dem Comic "Die Trabantenstadt" aber mit etwas abgeänderter, aber trotzdem toller Story.

Als alteingesessener Asterix-Fan war ich ja zuerst skeptisch was die 3D Computeranimationen betrifft. Aber ab dem ersten Moment des Films weiß diese zu faszinieren. Alle Figuren und die Kulisse sind grandios und sehr witzig in Szene gesetzt. Lange nicht mehr so gelacht. Als nicht Asterix-Fan kann man wohl nicht viel mit dem Film anfangen, aber für alle Fans ein absolutes MUSS.

Das einzige Manko, könnte aber auch an meiner DVD-Version liegen, waren zwei/drei kleinere Tonaussetzer. Ansonsten war technisch alles ok. Deswegen:

*8/10*

(als großer Asterix-Fan vielleicht sogar *10/10*  )​


----------



## MetalFan (2 Okt. 2015)

*Maze Runner - Die Auserwählten im Labyrinth*



> Thomas erinnert sich an nichts als seinen Vornamen, als er eines Tages in einem Aufzug erwacht. Als dieser sich öffnet, trifft er auf weitere Jugendliche ohne Erinnerung. Sie alle leben auf "Der Lichtung", die von einer hohen Steinmauer umschlossen ist. Jeden Tag öffnen sich darin die Tore zu einem Labyrinth, in dem die sogenannten Maze Runner den Ausgang suchen. Abends schließen sich die Tore wieder, denn furchtbare Kreaturen, die sogenannten Griewer, töten jeden im Labyrinth. Aber alles soll sich ändern, als eine junge Frau in die Lichtung gebracht wird.



Sci-Fi-Jugendromanverfilmung u. a. mit Thomas Brodie-Sangster, Dylan O'Brien, Will Poulter , Kaya Scodelario und Ki Hong Lee.
Die literarische Vorlage kenn ich nicht, man merkt dem Film auf jeden Fall an das er als Auftakt zu einer Reihe konzipiert ist. 
Es werden mehr Fragen aufgeworfen als beantwortet. Im Großen und Ganzen ist es ein netter Film mit gelungenen Effekten in dem nicht wirklich viel passiert, aber durchaus Lust auf mehr macht. Der Cast ist mit weitestgehend unbekannten Gesichtern besetzt was dem Film eine gewisse Frische gibt, mir es aber schwer gemacht hat mit den Figuren mitzufiebern (mangelnder Sympathieträger).
*6-7/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 7/10)
(Death Row - 7,5/10)

*The Drop - Bargeld*



> Bob Saginowski kann sich als Barkeeper gerade so über Wasser halten, mit seiner kriminellen Vergangenheit hat er abgeschlossen. Dachte er zumindest, denn die Bar, die er zusammen mit seinem Cousin Marv betreibt, befindet sich in einem Brennpunkt in Brooklyn. Die gesamte Unterwelt des New Yorker Bezirks betreibt dort ihre illegalen Geschäfte und Geldwäsche. Als die Bar ausgeraubt wird, muss sich Bob seiner kriminellen Vergangenheit stellen.



Mischung aus Mafia-Crime-Thriller und Drama basierend auf einer Kurzgeschichte von Dennis Lehane. 
In den Hauptrollen sind Tom Hardy, Noomi Rapace, James Gandolfini und Matthias Schoenaerts zu sehen.
Das Pendel bei der angesprochenen Mischung schlägt eher in Richtung Drama aus und es herrscht den ganzen Film über eine depressive/melancholische Grundstimmung, so ist dies kein typischer bzw. "leichter" Hollywoodfilm für zwischendurch. 
Da der Film auf einer Kurzgeschichte basiert ist die Crime-Geschichte sehr rudimentär gehalten und es passiert im Film recht wenig. 
Stattdessen wurde der Fokus auf Details und die Figurenzeichnung gelegt. Die Schauspieler wissen allesamt zu überzeugen, wobei mir Tom Hardy's Rolle ziemlich auf den Nerv ging. Wenn er gesprochen hatte ich das Gefühl es mit einem Hilfsschüler zu tun zu haben.
*7/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Okt. 2015)

*Scream - The Series (Netflix Original Series)​*
Scream war einer der Horror Filme mit den ich groß geworden bin, nun bringt Netflix eine Serie zu dem ganzen raus und wie in der Serie selbst gesagt funktionieren Slasher Filme als Serie? Nachdem ich letztens noch *Until Dawn* auf der PS 4 durchgezockt hatte und das ähnlich aufgebaut ist wie eine Serie, wollte ich *Scream* mal eine Chance geben. Es hat sich definitv gelohnt, Scream überzeugt mit modernen Cybermobbing über Facebook usw. Zudem orientiert sich die Serie an vielen Klassikern und bringt viele moderne Themen mit rein, Wie *Game of Thrones*, *Pretty Little Liars* und viele andere Serien und Spiele die man sofern man sie gesehen oder gezockt hat dann doch sofort wieder erkennt. Die Schauspielerischen Leistungen gehen auch von jedem in Ordnung, schade das* Bella Thorne* das erste Opfer ist  Ansonsten ist die Serie echt spannend gemacht und ich hatte, die ganze Zeit über eine Menge verdächtige, die bis zum Schluss immer weniger geworden sind, tja und mein Verdacht hatte sich dann leider nicht bestätigt, der Plot ist echt großartig und ich wäre nie im leben drauf gekommen. *8,6/10*​

PS: Kennt noch jemand die Serie *Harpers Island* ist leider sehr in vergessenheit geraten, aber die war auch ein Slasher Meisterwerk. Zum Glück abgeschlossen



​


----------



## Death Row (8 Okt. 2015)

*Mad Max: Fury Road*

Actiongeladener neuer Teil der "Mad Max"-Reihe, der sich erzähltechnisch gut in die Reihe einfügt. Tom Hardy als wortkarger Titelheld lässt schon deutliche Anleihen an Mel Gibson vermuten und spielt seine Rolle gut. Charlize Theron ist mehr als ein Augenschmaus, das zeigt sie hier deutlich. 

*8/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (10 Okt. 2015)

*The Equalizer*



> McCall ist ein hervorragender Privatdetektiv und löst sogar aussichtslose Fälle. Das liegt aber nicht nur an seiner Liebe zur Gerechtigkeit und seinem Mitgefühl, sondern daran, dass er als ehemaliger Agent eines Spezialkommandos weiß, auf was es zu achten gilt. Nachdem er als Agent seinen eigenen Tod vorgetäuscht hat, lebt er sein Leben nun unter neuer Identität. Doch dann hilft er der jungen Prostituierten Teri aus der Not, und dabei droht aufzufliegen, wer er eigentlich ist.



Action-Thriller von Antoine Fuqua mit Denzel Washington, Marton Csokas, Chloë Grace Moretz, Johnny Skourtis und Bill Pullman.
Man kann den Film recht einfach beschreiben: auf cool getrimmte, comichafte, nicht in Gänze realistische hochglanz One-Man-Action mit einem gut aufgelegten Denzel Washington in der Hauptrolle und einigen inszenatorischen Einfällen. Marton Csokas macht seine Sache auch ordentlich. Obwohl Chloë's Rolle den Stein in's rollen bringt, hat sie nichtmal den Umfang einer Nebenrolle. In Anbetracht ihrer schauspielerischen Fähigkeiten ist das sehr schade! Die lange Laufzeit gibt auch Anlass zur Kritik. Wenn man etwas mit Actionfilmen anfangen kann, dann kann man sich diesen Film auch getrost anschauen.
*7/10*
(Sachse - 7,5/10
(Death Row - 8/10)

*Ruhet in Frieden - A Walk Among the Tombstones *



> Matthew Scudder ist ein ehemaliger Cop, der mittlerweile als Privatermittler für zwielichtige Kunden arbeitet. Er gelangt in Bereiche, die der Polizei verschlossen bleiben und gerät mehrmals an die Grenzen der Moral. Der Drogenhändler Kenny beauftragt ihn, die Verantwortlichen für die Entführung und Ermordung seiner Frau zu finden. Bei seinen Ermittlungen stößt er auf eine ganze Reihe von Entführungsfällen.



Auf einer Romanvorlage basierender Action-Thriller mit Liam Neeson in der Hauptrolle.
Eine atmosphärisch dichter, spannungsvolle und teils künstlerische "Verbeugung" vor dem Privatdetektiv-Genre. Allein die Eröffnungssequenz ist schon klasse. Liam Neeson gehen solche Rollen mittlerweile leicht von der Hand und er bringt das was man von ihm erwartet. 
Die Darsteller in den Nebenrollen wissen auch zu überzeugen. 
Unterm Strich kein neues Meisterwerk aber ein durch und durch sehenswerter Vertreter es Genres.
*7-8/10*

*Cold in July*



> Richard Dane wird zum Mittelpunkt seiner Kleinstadt, nachdem er mitten in der Nacht einen unbewaffneten Eindringling bei sich zu Hause erschießt. Das Ereignis hinterlässt bei ihm seine Spuren, aber Sheriff Price versichert ihm, dass er richtig gehandelt habe und sich für die Tat nicht schuldig fühlen müsse. Als der Vater des erschossenen Jungen auf Bewährung freigelassen wird und Richards Familie droht, beginnt ein doppelbödiges Rachedrama.



Ebenfalls auf einem Buch basierende Mischung aus Drama, Komödie und (Rache)Thriller von Jim Mickle mit Michael C. Hall, 
Don Johnson und Sam Shepard. Der Film funktioniert am besten wenn man vorher nicht allzu viel darüber weiß. Nur soviel, es gibt einen Cut und man hat am Ende das Gefühl zwei verschiedene Filme gesehen zu haben. Die Story ist in den 1980er Jahren angesiedelt und dementsprechend ist das Setting, die Atmosphäre und der coole 80er Jahre (Elektro)Soundtrack. Von den genannten Hauptdarstellern macht Sam Shepard die beste Figur. Die Rolle von Don Johnson war etwas zu cool und überzogen. Darüberhinaus haben sich auch ein paar Längen eingeschlichen. Kein Film für die Masse, aber dennoch durchaus sehenswert.
*7/10*

*Der Marsianer - Rettet Mark Watney*
[3D]



> Nach einem verheerenden Sturm auf dem Mars holt die NASA seine Forscher vor Ort zurück auf die Erde. Astronaut Mark Watney wird für tot gehalten und zurückgelassen. Doch er lebt - für den Moment zumindest. Denn mit schneller Hilfe ist nicht zu rechnen. Also muss er selbst sehen, wie er ganz alleine für Vorräte für die nächsten Jahre sorgt, wie er einen Weg findet, Kontakt zur Nasa aufzunehmen und ein Lebenssignal zu senden. Parallel versuchen seine Kollegen einen Rettungsplan auszuarbeiten.



Ein bunter Genremix im Gewand eines Sci-Fi-Films von Ridley Scott mit Matt Damon, Jessica Chastain, Kate Mara, Jeff Daniels, 
Chiwetel Ejofor, Kristen Wiig, Sebastian Stan, Sean Bean und Michael Peña, der auf einem Bestseller Buch basiert.
Wir waren am Mittwoch mal wieder bei einer Vorpremiere und haben uns Ridley Scott's neusten Streich in 3D angeschaut. 
Was soll ich sagen? Viel zu meckern gibt es nicht. Das liegt zum einen an den beteiligten Personen und zum anderen am gekonnten jonglieren mit bewährten Mustern und eigenen Ansätzen. Getragen wird der Film hauptsächlich von Matt Damon, gefolgt von den Personen auf der Erde. Die Crew bzw. das Geschehen um sie bleibt eher blass bzw. im Hintergrund. Aufgrund mangelnder Kenntnis der Romanvorlage war der Film für mich überraschenderweise stellenweise ziemlich lustig. Das hat mir vor dem "katastrophalen" Hintergrund etwas missfallen, da es vor allem sehr schnell lustig wurde. Auch die dramatischen Momente lösen sich recht schnell auf. 
Der 3D-Effekt war nett, aber für mich jetzt kein allzu großer Mehrwert.
Fazit: Eine nicht sehr visionäre aber sehenswerte feel good Matt Damon-One-Man-Show vor einem dramatischen Hintergrund.
*8/10*​


----------



## Death Row (12 Okt. 2015)

*Jurassic World*

Nach langer Abstinenz durfte ich wieder die "einzig wahren" Dinos in meinem Zimmer röhren lassen und ich fühlte mich sofort wieder wie ein kleines Kind. Erzähltechnisch ist es auf einer Stufe mit den ersten Filmen, wobei der wissenschaftskritische Konsenz eher kleiner ausfiel als noch im "Park". Die Verbindungen zum "Park" haben mir gewisse Trän.... mir ist dann was ins Auge geflogen als ich den T-Rex, gewisse zerfallene Gebäude und die alten Jeeps gesehen habe. Dazu noch die Musik und die Effekte. Wow! :WOW:
Der Film hat die Rekordeinnahmen redlich verdient. Chris Pratt machte einen auf Star-Lord, aber das war in Ordnung. Bryce Dallas Howard machte ebenfalls eine gute Figur  (wow, dass man mit Stöckelschuhen durch den Dschungel laufen und vor Dinos wegrennen kann, erstaunlich  ). 
Wenn man diese Schiene halten kann freue ich mich schon sehr auf die kommende Fortsetzung 

*9.5/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (23 Okt. 2015)

*Nightcrawler - Jede Nacht hat ihren Preis*



> Der ehrgeizige Lou Bloom ist auf der Suche nach einem Job in Los Angeles. Als er eines Nachts Zeuge eines Autounfalls wird, beobachtet er ein Kamerateam, das Aufnahmen vom Geschehen macht. In diesem Moment hat Lou seinen Traumjob gefunden. Bei seinem Aufstieg in der Medienwelt zeigt er jedoch sein wahres Gesicht, denn Lou will gute Bilder abliefern, um erfolgreich zu sein - koste es, was es wolle.



Mischung aus Thriller, Psychogramm und Gesellschafts-/Mediensatire mit Jake Gyllenhaal, Rene Russo und Bill Paxton.
Kein Film für jedermann aber spannend und packend. Aufgrund von Story und Inszenierung wird die Nervenkitzel-Schraube zunehmend weitergedreht. Dies liegt auch am herausragenden Spiel von Jake Gyllenhaal. Der Film beantwortet nicht alle Fragen die er aufwirft und so hat er auf mich etwas "unfertig" gewirkt. Dennoch ein sehr guter Film für Cineasten.
*8/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 8,5/10)

*Horrible Bosses 2 / Kill the Boss 2*
[Extended Cut]



> Nick, Dale und Kurt haben es endgültig satt, sich von ihren Bossen herumkommandieren zu lassen. Also beschließen sie, ihr eigener Boss zu werden und sich selbständig zu machen. Doch was anfangs noch als die Lösung aller Probleme aussieht, wird von einem fiesen Investor schnell zunichte gemacht. Und deshalb beschließen die drei Freunde, dessen Sohn zu kidnappen.



Fortsetzung der Komödie aus dem Jahr 2011 bei der der Maincast im Großen und Ganzen beisammen geblieben ist.
Mit dabei sind Jason Bateman, Jason Sudeikis, Charlie Day, Christoph Waltz, Jennifer Aniston, Chris Pine, Jamie Foxx und Kevin Spacey.
Ich könnte hier meine Kritik zum ersten Teil 1:1 einfügen. Story mit Potenzial das nicht gänzlich genutzt wird, da man sich stattdessen in übertriebene Rated-R-Comedy flüchtet. Da den ganzen Film über nahezu ununterbrochen gequatscht wird (teilweise echt belastende Synchronstimmen) und es sich dabei vielfach um dummes Zeug handelt, ist Nervfaktor wieder sehr hoch. Einige Gags sind gelungen und unter den Schauspielern machen Kevin Spacey und Chris Pine die beste Figur. 
Wäre die prominente Besetzung nicht, könnte man das Ganze getrost vergessen.
*5-6/10*​


----------



## Death Row (5 Nov. 2015)

*Terminator: Genisys*
(Spoiler)
Entgegen aller Unkenrufe (nicht von Usern hier) habe ich mich köstlich amüsiert. Emilia Clarke und Arnold waren echt stark. Emilia konnte ich es jedenfalls gut abkaufen, dass sie die legendäre Sarah Connor ist und Arnold war über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Sehr schön fand ich natürlich, dass man die Szenen der alten Filme nahezu 1:1 umgesetzt hatte. Wenn ich es nicht besser gewusst hätte, hätte ich fast gedacht Arnold wäre tatsächlich noch so jung wie 1984 (als die "junge" Version zurückreiste). Es wurden auch einige interessante Neuerungen aufgenommen zB dass Menschen in Terminatoren umgewandelt werden. Die Sprüche fand ich auch zum Schießen. Wenn der T-800 das fette Grinsen aufsetzt war es bei mir schon vorbei 
Was dem Ganzen natürlich jetzt einen Dämpfer gibt ist die Tatsache, dass die offenen Fragen am Ende nicht mehr beantwortet werden, da die Fortsetzungen (erstmal) auf Eis liegen. Alles in allem ist der Film besser als sein Ruf und es war eine gute Entscheidung, ihn zu kaufen anstatt nur zu leihen. 

*8.5/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (7 Nov. 2015)

*A Most Wanted Man*



> Jeder Krieg beginnt mit Angst. Jeder Verrat beginnt mit Vertrauen. In Hamburg hat Günther Bachmann, der Leiter einer deutschen Geheimdiensteinheit, einen hochgefährlichen Auftrag. In der Hansestadt muss ein internationaler Flüchtling aufgespürt werden. Diesen versucht jedoch die junge Anwältin Annabel Richter aus Sympathie zu decken. Als sich dann noch andere Geheimdienste weiterer Länder einmischen, beginnt ein regelrechtes Spionagespiel, in dem jeder zum Köder oder zum Hai werden kann.



Klassischer Spionage-Polit-Thirller basierend auf einem Roman von John le Carré.
Mit dabei sind u. a. Philip Seymour Hoffman, Nina Hoss, Rachel McAdams, Willem Dafoe, Robin Wright, 
Daniel Brühl, Kostja Ullmann, Martin Wuttke, Rainer Bock und Herbert Grönemeyer.
Mit der ausführlichen Aufzählung des mit bekannten deutschen und internationalen Schauspielern besetzten Casts wurde leider bereits nahezu alles positive über diesen Film erwähnt. Es mag sein das die Story und das Vorgehen der handelnden Personen sich zum Teil näher an er Realität bewegen als in anderen Filmen, dennoch passiert einfach zu wenig bis gar nichts und Spannung muss man auch mit einer Lupe suchen. Da wäre deutlich mehr drin gewesen, aber so bleibt PSH's letzter Film für mich nichts weiter als eine Enttäuschung. 
*3/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (14 Nov. 2015)

*Interstellar*
[IMAX Edition]



> Es ist eine Zeit gekommen, in der die Erde den Menschen nicht mehr das bieten kann, was sie brauchen. Nahrung und Güter sind knapp geworden. Mehrere Wissenschaftler haben es derweil geschafft, die immer wieder aufgegriffene Theorie von Wurmlöchern zu bestätigen und wollen sich nun auf die Reise begeben, um eine neue Heimat für die Menschheit im Universum zu finden. Dabei muss sich der Ingenieur Cooper entscheiden zwischen der Welt, so wie er sie kennt, und seiner Familie.



Sci-Fi-Abenteuerdrama von Mastermind Christopher Nolan (Buch & Regie) mit Matthew McConaughey, Anne Hathaway, Jessica Chastain, Wes Bentley, Casey Affleck, John Lithgow, Elyes Gabel, Michael Caine, Matt Damon und Topher Grace.
Eins vorweg, der Film ist keine leichte Kost. Dies liegt zum einen an der über 2 1/2 Stunden langen Laufzeit und zum anderen an vorausgesetzten Astrophysik-Kenntnissen bzw. an der Bereitschaft sich auf die abstrakten Themen der Astrophysik einzulassen.
Allein aus diesen Gründen ist dieser Film nichts für zwischendurch und sollte eher nichts für den typischen 0815-Popcornkino-Konsumenten sein. Der ganze Film weist eine der Problemdimension angemessenen ernste Grundstimmung auf, welche hier und da etwas arg philosophisch und durch etwas Witz und Action aufgelockert wird. Positiv zu bewerten ist allen voran die Leistung von Matthew McConaughey gefolgt von der visuellen Umsetzung und dem Soundtrack aus der Feder von Hans Zimmer. Letzterer war zum Teil jedoch hier und da sehr orgellastig fast kirchlich. Auch unter den anderen Vertretern des Casts gibt es keine Ausfälle zu berichten. Auch dieser Film ist nicht gänzlich ohne Fehl und Tadel. Das vom Zuschauer viel verlangt wird, wird bereits zu Beginn des Film deutlich. Man wird ohne Erklärung in eine nicht allzu ferne Endzeit-Zukunft irgendwo in den USA geworfen und die bedeutendste Mission der Menschheit wird gefühlt innerhalb von drei Tagen gestartet. Auch bleibt der Realismus spürbar auf der Strecke. Über das Ende bzw. die Auflösung möchte ich nicht viel sagen. 
Nur soviel: es polarisiert zurecht und ich weiß auch (noch) nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll.
Unterm Strich ist es, wie dieses Jahr "Der Marsianer", ein langes, modernes und bildgewaltiges Sci-Fi-Märchen. 
Nur liegt in diesem Fall der Fokus auf philosophischen und existenziellen Fragestellungen anstatt auf Feel-Good-Momenten.
*8/10*
(FunkyCop999 #1 - 10/10)
(Toolman - 8/10)
(FunkyCop999 #2 - 10/10)
(Death Row - 9/10)​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Nov. 2015)

*James Bond - Spectre​*
Dezente Action in einer interessanten Story verpackt, kommt nicht ganz an Skyfall ran ist aber besser als alle anderen Bond Filme. Ich hatte vorher von vielen gehört das er sich durch die 2:30 doch etwas in die länge gezogen fühlen soll, der Ansicht bin ich nicht, ich fand das die Mischung aus Action Szenen und ruhigen Momenten gut abgestimmt war. *8,5/10*​


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Nov. 2015)

*Minions*



> Seit Anbegin der Zeit existieren sie und warten auf die Superschurken der Weltgeschichte, denen sie bei ihrem Handwerk behilflich sein können. Leider sind sie darin nicht sehr gut und mit ihrer gutmütigen Ungeschicklichkeit vereiteln sie unabsichtlich jeden noch so raffinierten Plan und sind meistens für den Tod ihres Herrn verantwortlich.
> 
> Die nun arbeitslosen Minions sind am Boden zerstört. Kevin, Stuart and Bob werden damit beauftragt, einen neuen Schurken zu finden, in dessen Dienste sie sich stellen können: Sie begeben sich in den 1960er Jahren nach Orlando, um dort bei einer Tagung der kriminellen Genies der Welt einen echten Meister des Bösen zu finden. Sie scheinen ihrem Ziel zum Greifen nah, als sie in die Dienste der weltersten Superschurkin Scarlett Overkill treten. Gemeinsam mit ihrem Ehemann, dem Erfinder Herb, will sie die Weltherschafft an sich reißen...



Endlich ist er da, der lang erwartete Film über die kleinen gelben Wesen, die die heimlichen Stars in den "Ich, einfach unverbesserlich"-Filmen waren. Nun erfahren wir wo sie herkommen und wie sie in die Dienste des Bösewichtes Gru kamen. 
Die Minions und der Film sind wieder sehr liebevoll und lustig animiert, aber ich hätte mir doch ein wenig mehr erwartet. Er ist durchaus sehr witzig aber kommt nicht an die Qualität der anderen beiden Filmen ran. Trotzdem für jeden, der sich schon vorher in die Minions verliebt hat, eine absolute Empfehlung.

*8,5/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Nov. 2015)

*Film:* Die verstorbene Mutter von Max ist mit dem Horror-Slasher „Camp Blutbad“ bekannt geworden. Als dieser in einer Jubiläumsveranstaltung gezeigt wird, willigt sie widerstrebend ein, die Vorstellung mit ihren Freunden zu besuchen. Als wegen einer Feuers im Kinosaal eine Panik ausbricht, wollen sich die Freunde durch die Leinwand zum Hinterausgang retten. Doch es kommt ganz anders. Die Teenies landen mitten im Film und haben keine Ahnung, wie sie sich daraus wieder befreien können. Also schließen sie sich den Mitarbeitern des Camps - darunter auch Max' Mutter - an und versuchen den Tötungsversuchen des Machete schwingenden Wahnsinnigen zu entkommen.
Horrorkomödien sind ja im Moment angesagt, und hier haben wir dann einen weiteren, durchaus unterhaltsamen Vertreter. Die liebevolle Slasher-Hommage beginnt furios und kann mit Hilfe von viel Selbstironie das Publikum auch bis zum letzten Drittel gut bei Laune halten. Zum Schluss scheinen den Drehbuchautoren mal wieder die Ideen ausgegangen sein. Die Story wirkt etwas zäh und das Drama um Max und ihre Mutter wird meines Erachtens etwas zu sehr ausgewalzt. Was mir außerdem als Horrorfan etwas aufstößt, ist die Tatsache, dass es praktisch kein Blut zu sehen gibt. Gerade bei einer Parodie auf die Slasher der 80er Jahre, hätte ich da doch ein bisschen mehr erwartet. Doch man wollte wohl die Fans von den Darstellern, die aus etlichen Serien und Blockbustern bekannt sind, nicht vergraulen und der Blick auf die Einspielergebnisse hat wohl sein Übriges getan. Wie immer bei Parodien gibt es einige gelungene sowie auch weniger gelungene Gags. Den Schreibern sind durchaus witzige Ideen eingefallen, die ein zumindest einmaliges Anschauen rechtfertigen. 


*Bild + Ton:* Wer sich vom fehlenden Blutgehalt nicht vertreiben lässt, bekommt eine technisch überdurchschnittliche Disc geboten. Besonders die Tonspur weiß zu gefallen. Neben dem dynamischen Soundtrack gibt es auch durch Explosionen und Hintergrundgeräusche für alle Lautsprecher reichlich zu tun. Die Stimmen der beiden DTS-HD Master-Audiospuren in Deutsch und Englisch sind gut verständlich.
Auch das teils recht plastische Bild weiß zu gefallen. Deutliche Schwächen sucht man vergeblich. Um die unterschiedlichen Zeiten und Realitäten darzustellen wurden viel mit Filtern gearbeitet, die den Gesamteindruck aber nicht schwächen.

*Film 7/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Nov. 2015)

*Film:* Der Horrorfilm „It Follows“ wurde bei US-Start und auf diversen Festivals überschwänglich gelobt. Die Kritiker überschlugen sich und es entstand schnell der Eindruck, dass der kleine Indie-Streifen das Zeug zum neuen Klassiker des Genres hat. Schauen wir mal, ob sich die hohen Erwartungen erfüllen…
Die Vorstadt-Jugendliche Jay (Maika Monroe) hat eigentlich alles, was sich ein Teenager so wünschen kann: Sie ist bildhübsch, hat eine treue Freundesclique und vor Kurzem hat sie ihren jetzigen Freund kennengelernt. Doch als sie eines Tages mit ihm ausgeht, kommt das böse Erwachen. Von ihm betäubt, findet sie sich gefesselt an eine Rollstuhl in einer alten Ruine wieder. Ihr Freund gesteht ihr, dass er von einer mysteriösen Krankheit befallen ist, bei der ihn fremde Wesen auf Schritt und Tritt verfolgen. Nur durch Sex mit anderen kann man diese Wesen wieder loswerden, die Krankheit wird dann an denjenigen weiter gegeben. Nach dem erzwungenen Sex mit ihm, wird Jay auch schon bald von den Wesen terrorisiert, und steht immer unter Anspannung, nicht getötet zu werden,…
Regisseur und Drehbuchautor David Robert Mitchell gelingt es, den Zuschauer praktisch die Anspannung von Jay mit durchleiden zu lassen. Das schafft er vor allen Dingen durch die außergewöhnliche Kamera-Arbeit und den atmosphärischen Soundtrack. Nicht nur deshalb erinnert der Streifen in großen Teilen an die frühen Werke eines John Carpenter. Bis kurz vor Schluss kann der Film auch die Spannung halten, obwohl einem manche Entscheidungen der Charaktere nicht immer logisch erscheinen. Lediglich das Ende lässt einen dann doch etwas ratlos zurück.
Das ist bestimmt nicht der große Wurf, für den ihn viele halten, dennoch wer der ganzen Remake- und Sequel-Welle überdrüssig ist, kann durchaus mal einen Blick riskieren. Die attraktiven Darsteller machen ihre Sache gut und neue Ideen sind ja immer mal wieder gut für das ganze Horrorgenre.








*Bild + Ton:* Die mysteriöse Atmosphäre wird durch die Technik der Disc gut unterstützt. Das Bild reißt keine Bäume aus, doch die vielen dunklen Szenen lassen auch Details erkennen. Die Schärfe ist hervorragend. Ein Farbenspektakel braucht man ob des Themas nicht erwarten.
Der Ton, der löblicherweise auch in der deutschen Fassung in Master Audio vorliegt, lebt vor allen Dingen von dem hervorragenden Soundtrack, der den Zuschauer immer wieder in den Bann zieht. Immer wieder gibt es Hintergrundgeräusche zu hören und die Stimmen sind gut verständlich.








*Film 7.5/1*0​


----------



## Death Row (17 Nov. 2015)

*Marvel's Agents Of S.H.I.E.L.D. Season 1*

Vor langer Zeit gekauft, lag die Blu-ray tatenlos herum (aus dem Auge, aus dem Sinn.....). Nachdem man mich aber etwas "gedrängt" hatte habe ich es in ein paar Abenden durchgeschaut und bin froh es getan zu haben. Die Kenntnisse der bisherigen Marvel-Verfilmungen (Phase 1 bis kurz vor "Age Of Ultron") sind essenziell um die Handlung zu verstehen, denn es wird stetig aufgegriffen oder Insiderwissen gestreut. Ausserdem gibt es interessante Hintergründe zu Handlungssträngen der Filme und alte Bekannte dürfen natürlich auch nicht fehlen. Wenn es bald zu den "Infity Wars" kommt, möchte ich gerne die kommenden Staffeln noch nachholen :thumbup:

*9/10 Punkten*


----------



## Death Row (19 Nov. 2015)

*San Andreas*

Actioner mit "The Rock" nach Schema F. Vieles ist schon oft da gewesen, das Nebengeplänkel um die Figuren zu vertiefen ist nicht wirklich der Rede wert. Immerhin lässt man es im Film ordentlich krachen, auch wenn selbst das schon stellenweise in "2012" zu sehen war. Für Fans von "The Rock" zu verkraften, für die Männer bleibt noch



​
*6/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (20 Nov. 2015)

*The Hunger Games / Die Tribute von Panem - Mockingjay: Teil 1*



> Nachdem ihr Distrikt 12 völlig zerstört wurde, lebt Katniss nun im Distrikt 13. Die dortigen Bewohner leben im Untergrund und sind entschlossen, die Regierung zu stürzen. Sie nutzen Katniss als Gesicht für ihre Revolution. Diese weigert sich jedoch zunächst, an den Propaganda-Aktionen teilzunehmen, da ihr Freund Peeta als Lockvogel von der Regierung missbraucht wird.



Dritter und vorletzter Teil der Hunger Games/-Panem-Reihe mit Jennifer Lawrence, Josh Hutcherson, Liam Hemsworth, Woody Harrelson, Elizabeth Banks, Julianne Moore, Philip Seymour Hoffman, Jeffrey Wright, Stanley Tucci, Donald Sutherland und Natalie Dormer.
Aus rein wirtschaftlichen Gründen hat man sich entschlossen dem letzten Buch der Trilogie zwei Filme zu widmen. Dabei ist kein schlechter aber auch kein überragender dritter Teil entstanden. Die beiden Vorgänger waren sich ja sehr ähnlich und so schlägt dieser Film erfreulicherweise eine andere, politischere Richtung ein. Leider kommt dabei die Gegenseite viel zu kurz und das stößt mir, unabhängig von diesem Film, immer wieder sauer auf. Letztendlich passiert in den zwei Stunden recht wenig und das Spannungsniveau ist überschaubar. 
An den Schauspielern kann man nicht viel herumnörgeln, jedoch werden leider einige Hachkaräter zu besseren Statisten degradiert.
Fazit: Solides, von finanziellen Interessen befeuertes Warm-up vor dem Finale.
*7/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 9,5/10

*The November Man*



> Es ist seine letzte Mission - und die größte seiner CIA-Karriere: Agent Peter Devereaux ist eigentlich schon im Ruhestand, als er von seinem ehemaligen Chef für einen wichtigen Fall zurückgeholt wird. In die Behörde hat sich ein Spion vom russischen Geheimdienst eingeschlichen. Der Top-Agent soll die Verschwörung aufdecken und die Zeugin Alice beschützen.



Spionage Actioner basierend auf einer Romanvorlage mit Pierce Brosnan, Luke Bracey, Olga Kurylenko, Bill Smitrovich und Eliza Taylor.
Solider Actionfilm für zwischendurch der weder Neues oder Innovatives bietet. Durch seine Härte und rasante Inszenierung weiß er allerdings zu fesseln. Mir persönlich hat es gefallen den Ex-007 mal wieder überzeugend in einer ähnlichen Rolle zu sehen. 
Neben ihm bleiben nur Olga Kurylenko und Eliza Taylor, kurz als weiteres optisches Highlight zu sehen, im Gedächtnis.
*6/10*

*James Bond 007 - Spectre*



> In den Überresten von Skyfall werden Unterlagen gefunden, die Hinweise auf ein Geheimnis aus der Vergangenheit von James Bond geben, das dieser lieber nicht publik werden lassen würde. Die Unterlagen ebnen 007 aber auch den Weg zu einer Organisation, die international bestens vernetzt ist und der Welt den Krieg erklärt hat. Während M alle Hände voll zu tun hat, der Korruption innerhalb des MI6 Einhalt zu gebieten, arbeitet Bond daran, Spectre zu enttarnen - und wird damit mit sich selbst konfrontiert.



Neuster 007 von Sam Mendes mit Daniel Craig, Christoph Waltz, Naomie Harris, Monica Bellucci, 
Léa Seydoux, Dave Bautista, Rory Kinnear, Ben Whishaw und Ralph Fiennes.
In den letzen Jahren hat es sich irgendwie zu einer Art Tradition entwickelt und so haben wir uns diese Woche mit hohen Erwartungen auch zum vierten Craig-Bond im Kino eingefunden. Rein handwerklich bzw. technisch gibt es nichts zu meckern, dennoch wurden unsere Erwartungen eher enttäuscht. Der "längste Bond aller Zeiten" ist für das was passiert merklich (zu) lang geraten. Die Bedrohung ist lediglich abstrakt und keines Wegs greifbar. Die (all)mächtige Gegenseite findet kaum statt (siehe auch erste Kritik in diesem Beitrag) und das obwohl man für die Rolle des Oberschurken einen zweifachen (!) Oscar-Gewinner gecastet hat. Dennoch gehören die wenigen Szenen mit ihm mit zu den besten. Das was an Realismus fehlt ist teilweise an Coolness zu viel. In Sachen Verführungskünste wirkt es so als würde 007 mit Pheromonen nur so um sich werfen. Damit wäre ich auch schon bei den Bond-Girls. Monica Bellucci wird wohl als älteste und auch als eine der belanglosesten Gespielinnen in die Geschichte eingehen. Léa Seydoux ist zwar nett, aber irgendwie werde ich mit ihr nicht so recht warm. Des Weiteren lassen sich noch zwei weitere Dinge feststellen. Zum einen hat sich der Humor stellenweise arg in Richtung Klamauk entwickelt und zum anderen hat man sich bei manchen Dingen an den frühen Bond-Filmen orientiert. Letzteres war irgendwie auch cool.
Fazit: Bis dato schwächster Craig-Bond. Sollte es tatsächlich Craig's letzter gewesen sein, so könnte Spectre getrost als Ende stehen da in gewisser weise alle vorhergehenden Teile tangiert wurden.
*6/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 8,5/10)​


----------



## MetalFan (27 Nov. 2015)

*Ich. Darf. Nicht. Schlafen.*



> Nach einem schweren Unfall leidet Christine Lucas an einer posttraumatischen Amnesie. Durch die Gedächtnisstörung kann sich die mittlerweile 40-jährige Schriftstellerin an Ereignisse, die nach dem Unfall passiert sind, nicht erinnern. Ihr Ehemann Ben hilft ihr jeden Tag aufs Neue, ihr Leben zu rekonstruieren. Eines Tages taucht ein geheimes Videotagebuch auf und Christine beginnt, an ihrer Identität und der Glaubwürdigkeit ihres angeblichen Ehemannes zu zweifeln.



Ein auf einer Romanvorlage basierender Psychothriller mit Nicole Kidman, Colin Firth und Mark Strong.
Ein kammerspielartiger kleiner Thriller mit bestens aufgelegter Starbesetzung für zwischendurch. 
Über weite Strecken packend und spannend. Etwas mehr Tiefe (Laufzeit) hätten durchaus nicht geschadet. 
Gerade zum (klischeehaften/glücklichen) Ende hin geht alles doch sehr schnell. 
*6-7/10*

*Fury - Herz aus Stahl*



> April 1945: Die Alliierten starten im Zweiten Weltkrieg ihre finale Offensive gegen Nazi-Deutschland. Ganz vorne dabei ist ein Sherman-Panzer, der von seiner Crew liebevoll "Fury" getauft wurde. Angeführt wird die fünfköpfige Truppe vom kampferprobten Don "Wardaddy" Collier, der schon viele Schlachten geschlagen hat und den Krieg daher bestens kennt. Immer weiter stoßen er und seine Männer ins feindliche Gebiet vor, wo sie sich bald in einer ausweglosen Lage wiederfinden, zahlenmäßig unterlegen und mit schlechteren Waffen ausgestattet als der Gegner. Zudem ist erst kürzlich ein blutiger Anfänger zum Team gestoßen: der junge Norman Ellison.



Action-Kriegsfilm von David Ayer mit Brad Pitt, Shia LaBeouf, Logan Lerman, Michael Pena und Jon Bernthal.
Das einzig Neue was dieser Film zu bieten hat, ist der Umstand das eine Panzerbesatzung im Fokus des Geschehens steht. 
Weitere positive Aspekte sind die Inszenierung, Härte, Schonungslosigkeit und die Tatsache, das nicht alle GIs als gute Helden und alle Deutschen als böse Nazis dargestellt werden. Letztere sind allerdings in diesem Film hauptsächlich als namen- & gesichtsloses Kanonenfutter von belang. Einige hanebüchene und realitätsfremde Passagen (insb. das Ende) versauen Fury eine bessere Wertung. Im Schlussakt saß ich sprichwörtlich so kopf99 vor dem TV. Die Schauspieler machen ihre Sache ordentlich, wobei Shia LaBeouf am positivesten heraussticht. Unterm Strich eine Enttäuschung.
*4-5/10*​


----------



## Death Row (5 Dez. 2015)

*Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation*

Der inzwischen 5. Teil der Reihe besticht durch actionlastige Szenen, wobei die Filme ja immer ein Garant dafür waren. Auch die Story konnte überzeugen, aber diese ging bei den Verfolgungsjagden, Kämpfen und Schießereien stellenweise unter. Ich habe mich sehr gut unterhalten gefühlt, aber ich glaube es könnte jetzt auch mal Schluss sein denn ich fürchte bei einem weiteren Teil wäre die Luft raus.

*7.5/10 Punkten*


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Dez. 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Mission Impossible: Rogue Nation*
> Ich habe mich sehr gut unterhalten gefühlt, aber ich glaube es könnte jetzt auch mal Schluss sein denn ich fürchte bei einem weiteren Teil wäre die Luft raus.



Oder nur Tom in Rente schicken und Rebecca Ferguson übernehmen lassen


----------



## Death Row (5 Dez. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> Oder nur Tom in Rente schicken und Rebecca Ferguson übernehmen lassen



In Unterwäsche! :drip:


----------



## Death Row (6 Dez. 2015)

*Pixels*

Spaßiger Fantasy-Streifen für zwischendurch plus riesigem Nostalgie-Faktor. Noch süßer als Ashley Benson und Michelle Monaghan zusammen war allerdings Q'bert.





*6.5/10 Punkten*


----------



## Steuerung (6 Dez. 2015)

James Bond - Goldfinger
9/10


----------



## MetalFan (9 Dez. 2015)

*American Sniper*



> Ein Jahr nach den Bombenanschlägen auf die US Botschaften in Nairobi und Tansania, schließt sich der Texaner Chris Kyle 1999 den amerikanischen Streitkräften an. Im Navy SEAL Team 3 nimmt er als Scharfschütze an Kampfeinsätzen teil. Kyle hat schnell den Ruf bester Scharfschütze der Kompanie zu sein, was ihm den Spitznamen "Legende" einbringt. Die Iraker setzten sogar ein Kopfgeld auf ihn aus. Unfähig in ein normales Familienleben zurückzukehren, meldet er sich für weitere Kampfeinsätze.



Mischung aus Biopic, Drama und Kriegsfilm von Clint Eastwood mit Bradley Cooper, Sienna Miller, Luke Grimes und Jake McDorman.
Ein guter, wenn auch nicht ein alles überragender Film. An den handwerklichen Aspekten des Films und an Eastwood's Arbeit gibt es nichts zu meckern. Man muss jedoch mit den zeitlichen Rückblenden klarkommen. Bradley Cooper fühlt die Rolle des Protagonisten sehr gut aus und Sienna Miller ist als Soldaten-Ehefrau natürlich ein Leckerchen. Weitere positive Aspekte sind die Thematisierung von PTBS unter Soldaten, die Härte des Krieges und ein bescheidenes Aufflammen von Patriotismus. Jedoch lässt sich eine gewisse Heldenverehrung nicht absprechen. Kritisch anmerken lassen sich die Verknüpfung von 9/11 und 2. Irakkrieg, die unkritische Auseinandersetzung mit der autobiografischen Vorlage für den Film und etwas unrealistisches Verhalten (nach Hause telefonieren während eines Einsatzes).
*7/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 9/10)

*Wild - Der große Trip*



> Der Tod ihrer Mutter reißt Cheryl den Boden unter den Füßen weg. Sie wird heroinsüchtig und schläft wahllos mit fremden Männern. Am Ende ihrer Kräfte trifft sie eine wagemutige Entscheidung. Ohne jegliche Erfahrung begibt sie sich auf eine dreimonatige Wanderung an der US-Westküste. Alleine in der Wildnis muss sie sich ihren Erinnerungen stellen.



Drama bzw. Biopic mit Reese Witherspoon als einzige Protagonistin.
Die wahre Lebensgeschichte der Protagonistin mal außen vor gelassen, waren für mich Reese und die Landschaftsaufnahmen die positiven Aspekte des Films. Der Film ist von unchronologischen Rückblenden (sollen wohl Erinnerungen in den jeweiligen Situationen darstellen) durchzogen. Diese sorgen zwar für Abwechslung, machen aber aus dem Film ein Puzzlespiel. Richtig packen wollte mich das Ganze irgendwie nicht und auch die tatsächlichen Strapazen einer dreimonatigen Outdoor-Wanderung kamen in meinen Augen nur begrenzt rüber.
Ein Film den man gesehen haben kann, aber nicht muss.
*6/10*
(Akrueger100 - ohne Wertung)

*The Guest*



> Caleb Peterson ist jüngst im Afghanistankrieg gefallen. Seine Familie trauert noch, als ein freundlicher und smarter Unbekannter namens David vor ihrer Tür steht und sich als ehemaliger Kamerad und Freund des Toten vorstellt. Er will den Hinterbliebenen Trost spenden und wird schließlich von Mutter Laura eingeladen, ein paar Tage zu bleiben. David erzählt von der Zeit, die er mit dem Verstorbenen verbracht hat, freundet sich bei ein paar Bier mit Vater Spencer an, hilft dem Einzelgänger Luke mit ein paar Schlägern in der Schule fertigzuwerden und wird auch von Tochter Anna für einen ziemlichen Traumtypen gehalten. Doch der Gast ist nicht, was er vorgibt zu sein...



Action-Thriller von Adam Wingard mit Dan Stevens, Maika Monroe, Brendan Meyer, Leland Orser, Sheila Kelley und Lance Reddick. 
Eins vorweg, der Film besticht nicht durch eine ausgefallene, ausgereifte und schlüssige Story und Realismus bzw. realistisches Verhalten der Personen. Vielmehr punktet er durch Style, Coolness, Härte und einen coolen 80er Jahre Electro-Soundtrack. Abgerundet wird das Ganze durch einen beeindruckenden Dan Stevens als attraktiven "Psycho" :crazy: und die knuffige Maika Monroe .
*6-7/10*​


----------



## Death Row (12 Dez. 2015)

*Aladdin (Disney)*

Nicht mehr ganz so schön wie ich ihn aus meiner Kindheit in Erinnerung hatte. Die Gags sind natürlich toll und Dschinni das Highlight schlechthin (Robin Williams :WOW: ). Was mich genervt hat waren die Songs, bei denen so schnell gesungen wurde, dass man kaum was verstanden hatte. Bei der Story wurde ich kurzweilig unterhalten, es kam mir aber eher wie eine langgezogene Folge der TV-Serie vor. 

*6/10 Punkten*


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Dez. 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Aladdin (Disney)*
> 
> Nicht mehr ganz so schön wie ich ihn aus meiner Kindheit in Erinnerung hatte. Die Gags sind natürlich toll und Dschinni das Highlight schlechthin (Robin Williams :WOW: ). Was mich genervt hat waren die Songs, bei denen so schnell gesungen wurde, dass man kaum was verstanden hatte. Bei der Story wurde ich kurzweilig unterhalten, es kam mir aber eher wie eine langgezogene Folge der TV-Serie vor.



Das ist doch meistens so, dass man die Filme und Serien der Kindheit und Jugend besser in Erinnerung hat als man sie heute findet. Aber da kann ich dir die Serie nur empfehlen. Viel lustiger und ohne nervendes Gesinge :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (12 Dez. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Das ist doch meistens so, dass man die Filme und Serien der Kindheit und Jugend besser in Erinnerung hat als man sie heute findet. Aber da kann ich dir die Serie nur empfehlen. Viel lustiger und ohne nervendes Gesinge :thumbup:



Ja die Serie finde ich nach wie vor cool


----------



## Death Row (14 Dez. 2015)

*White House Down*

Naja, das war unlogischer Einheitsbrei, dutzendfach gesehen: Klugscheißer-Kind, Tatum in "Bruce Willis" Gedächtnis-Unterhemd, schießwütige Schlägertypen, ein egozentrischer Hacker.....

*5/10 Punkten*


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Dez. 2015)

*Star Wars-Das Erwachen der Macht (3D)*

Was soll man sagen ohne hier zu spoilern? Es war phänomenal von der ersten bis zur letzten Minute, von Rey über Han und Chewie bis zu BB-8 einfach genial. Mein persönliches Highlight: der Auftritt und erste Flug des Falkens. Selten so schön in Szene gesetzt :WOW:

Aber trotz eines gigantischen Films, gibt es auch ein paar kleine Kritikpunkte: Die zwanghaften Witze auf Kosten der alten Episoden und einige wenige andere, aber da will ich jetzt nix spoilern oder verraten. Und für mich persönlich diese 3D-Technik. Ich kann mich damit nicht anfreunden. Sieht zwar stellenweise gigantisch aus, aber ich finde es macht manchmal das Bild unscharf und man braucht einen Moment um wieder zu fokussieren. Könnte aber auch an meinen Augen oder Kopf liegen 

Trotz allem ein *MUSS* für jeden Star Wars Fan. Für alle anderen: *Finger weg*.

Als Star Wars Fan mindestens *12/10* 

*10/10 Punkte*​


----------



## MetalFan (18 Dez. 2015)

*Im Labyrinth des Schweigens*



> Dank des deutschen Wirtschaftswunders von 1958 ist der Zweite Weltkrieg so gut wie vergessen. Ein Lehrer wird jedoch als ehemaliger Auschwitz-Wärter erkannt und von dem aufstrebenden Journalisten Thomas Gnielka beim Frankfurter Gericht gemeldet. Der Nachricht, welche für neu aufkommende Unruhen sorgt, will zunächst niemand Glauben schenken. Nur der Staatsanwalt Johann Radmann scheint Interesse an dem Fall gewonnen zu haben und beschließt den Fall aufzuklären und alle ehemaligen Täter von Auschwitz zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen.



Ein auf historischen Gegebenheiten beruhendes bzw. von diesen inspiriertes Polit-Drama mit Alexander Fehling, André Szymanski, Friederike Becht, Johannes Krisch, Hansi Jochmann, Johann von Bülow, Robert Hunger-Bühler, Lukas Miko, Gert Voss, Lisa Martinek und Robert Mika.
Mit den in den 1950er Jahren begonnenen Vorbereitungen zum in den 1960e Jahren in Frankfurt am Main durchgeführten Auschwitz-Prozess, behandelt der Film thematisch eines der sowohl dunkelsten als auch stärksten Kapitel der deutschen Nachkriegsgeschichte.
Der Film ist gut inszeniert, weißt eine solide Dramaturgie auf und erzeugt eine beklemmende Atmosphäre ohne dabei auf reißerische Bilder oder Schilderungen zurückzugreifen. Auch die Darsteller machen ihre Sachen allesamt mehr als ordentlich. Kritisieren kann man evtl. das man eher nur an der Oberfläche gekratzt hat und das Manches im Film arg bedeutungsschwer einher kommt. Aber es handelt sich ja "nur" um einen mit fiktiven und realen Elementen gespickten Film und um keine Dokumentation. Sehenswert!
*8/10*

*John Wick*



> John Wick genießt seinen frühen Ruhestand in der Vorstadt. Doch als seine Frau einer tödlichen Krankheit erliegt, verfällt er in Trauer. Nur sein Hund bleibt ihm noch als Gefährte – und wird von drei russischen Gangstern getötet, als die in Wicks Haus einbrechen, um einen 1969er Boss Mustang zu stehlen. Damit wird Wick von seiner finsteren Vergangenheit eingeholt, war er doch früher einer der besten Auftragskiller des Landes. Er verlässt die Vorstadtidylle und macht sich, seine Rache vor Augen, auf die Suche nach den Einbrechern.



Actionfilm mit Keanu Reeves, Michael Nyqvist, Alfie Allen, Willem Dafoe und Adrianne Palicki.
Das Thema "Rachefeldzug" ist alles andere als neu oder innovativ, wird hier jedoch recht frisch vorgetragen. Der als Keanu Reeves-One-Man-Show konzipierte Film besticht durch seinen prominenten Protagonisten, einige namenhafte Gesichter in Nebenrollen, Coolness, Härte und einen hohen Bodycount. Eine tief gehende Story samt ausgefeilter Charakterzeichnungen, Logik und Realismus sollte man besser nicht erwarten. Freunden bleihaltiger harter Action ist John Wick zu empfehlen. Alle Anderen sollten besser die Finger davon lassen.
*7/10*
(Sachse - 7/10)
(FunkyCop999 - 7/10)
(sakima - 10/10)​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (19 Dez. 2015)

*Star Wars-Das Erwachen der Macht (3D)(Spoilerfrei)​*
Wie J.J. Abrams selber gesagt hat es ist eine Mammut Aufgabe dem Film für jeden zugänglich zu machen und Ihn so zu machen das ihn jeder mag, denn es gibt da draußen Leute die noch nie ein Star Wars Film geshen haben, zugleich gibt es aber auch die eingefleichten Fans, die ihm jeden Fehler übel nehmen würde. Das ist auch das Problem von Star Wars Episode 7. Er orientiert sich zu sehr an dem, was vorhanden ist und versucht zu wenig neues einzubauen. Aber der Reihe nach.

Star Wars Das Erwachen der Macht geht etwas länger als 2h ist ab 12 Jahren und kam am 17. Dezember in die Kinos. J.J. Abrams und Disney haben sich gewalten viel mühe gegeben so wenig wie möglich CGI Effekte reinzubauen, das ist ihnen auch richtig gut gelungen, der Look von Star Wars Episode 7 ist großartig geworden. Der Ton und Soundtrack ist unübertroffen. Die neuen Schauspieler machen ihre Rolle richtig gut vorne Weg Daisy Ridley (Rey) die für ihre 23 Jahre eine Mega gute Rolle abliefert, der einzige der mir aus dem neuen Cast nicht gefällt ist Adam Driver der Kylo Ren verkörpert, jedes mal wenn er seine Maske abnnimmt musste ich ein wenig grinsen, weil sorry aber ihm kaufe ich die dunkle Seite der Macht nicht ab. Da gab es schon weit aus bessere Bösewichte, aber Disney hat ja eh so ein Problem damit, Darum fand ich Avengers 2 auch nicht so gut wie er hätte sein sollen. Naja und ohne viel zu Spoilern die Story ist leider der schwächste Teil vom Film, das macht der Film aber mit der sehr guten Kamera, dem Mega gutem Bild und Soundtrack, dem guten 3D und der gutem Schauspielerischen Leistung zumindest von dem Leuten auf der Hellen Seite wieder gut. *8,9/10*


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Dez. 2015)

*Pixels*

Eigentlich ist die Idee für diesen Film echt MEGA, allerdings ist die Umsetzung teilweise doch recht schlecht. Fand ja Adam Sandler Filme echt cool früher, aber ich finde, sie haben echt nachgelassen die letzten Jahre.

Technisch sehr cool gemacht, wie alles in Pixel zerfällt und sich wieder zusammen setzt. Plus ein riesiger Nostalgiebonus der mich wieder in meine Kindheit zurückversetzt, mit durchzockten Nachmittagen mit Pac-Man und Paperboy. Das sexy Highlight des Films ist Ashley Benson als knapp bekleidete Kriegerin :drip: .

Ansonsten Durchschnittskost mit einigen guten Witzen plus großer Nostalgiefaktor

*7/10*

(Death Row 6,5/10)​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 Dez. 2015)

*The 1989 World Tour (Live)​*
Nach dem ersten auseinandersetzungen mit Apple Music, scheint es jetzt zu funktionieren, Alle Alben incl die neue Live Show The 1989 World Tour gibt es auf Apple Music. Das bisher beste Live Konzert von ihr, hammer Bühnenshows, die nur wieder von der nächsten getoppt wird, ein Kristall klarer Sound der durch die Boxen geht, eine geniale Kameraführung, mit dem schärfsten Bild das eine Live Show zu bieten hat. Die Songs werden immer wieder aufgelockert mit Interviews und aufnahmen von den anderen Konzert, in denen Hauptsächlich gezeigt wird, welche Gäste alle dabei waren. Mit eine 30 Minütigen Interview, das man nochmal extra Auswählen kann. Es wird jeder Song des neuen Album gespielt und ein paar der alten Album, nie war eine Live Show besser mit über 2h Videomaterial hat sie auch ne Menge zu bieten. Keine Kritikpunkte *10/10*​


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Dez. 2015)

Taylor bekommt mehr als Star Wars   

Ein schwarzer Tag für die Rebellion ​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 Dez. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Taylor bekommt mehr als Star Wars
> 
> Ein schwarzer Tag für die Rebellion ​



Ein Kritikpunkt gibt es, man muss Sie mögen

Mehr als 76.000 tun es auf dem Konzert


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Dez. 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Ein Kritikpunkt gibt es, man muss Sie mögen



Das ist der große Haken  happy09


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Dez. 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Ein Kritikpunkt gibt es, man muss Sie mögen
> 
> Mehr als 76.000 tun es auf dem Konzert



Na das ist ja kein Kritikpunkt. Aber die Menge der Zuschauer sagt nix über die Quali der Musik aus. Bei den Onkelz waren 120.000 aber die mögen viele ja auch nicht


----------



## RoadDog (20 Dez. 2015)

Jaja die gute Taylor erhitzt mal wieder die Gemüter entweder man liebt sie oder man hasst sie. Was Harry und d15 tun wissen wir ja.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 Dez. 2015)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Jaja die gute Taylor erhitzt mal wieder die Gemüter entweder man liebt sie oder man hasst sie. Was Harry und d15 tun wissen wir ja.



Das Problem ist sie haben sie ja mal gemocht, nur weil sie ihre Musikrichtung jetzt ein wenig ändert mögen, sie sie nicht mehr. Dabei hört sie sich gar nicht so viel anders an ist halt nur der background der anders ist.


----------



## Death Row (20 Dez. 2015)

Man könnte von der Beliebtheit also sagen Taylor ist die amerikanische Helene Fischer


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Dez. 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist sie haben sie ja mal gemocht, nur weil sie ihre Musikrichtung jetzt ein wenig ändert mögen, sie sie nicht mehr. Dabei hört sie sich gar nicht so viel anders an ist halt nur der background der anders ist.



Ihre Musikrichtung ein *wenig* geändert? 

Also wenn ich mal Tim McGraw oder Love Story mit Bad Blood vergleiche, würde ich nicht von einem bisschen reden 

Und mochte sie halt lieber mit Wallemähne, Cowboystiefeln und Gitarre als albern auf der Bühne rumzuhüpfen 

Death du wirst mir unheimlich, genau denselben Gedanken hatte ich vorhin als Helene im TV kam


----------



## Death Row (22 Dez. 2015)

*Ich, einfach unverbesserlich*

Netter Animations-Spaß für zwischendurch. Wenn auch etwas zu kurz. Zu den Minions braucht man nichts mehr sagen: knuffig und kultig 

*7,5/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (24 Dez. 2015)

*Kingsman: The Secret Service*



> Kingsmen sind britische Spione, die die Welt im Verborgenen vor fiesen Schurken schützen. Und das tun sie mit einer ordentlichen Portion Stil. Eben wie echte Gentlemen. Kingsman Harry Hart rekrutiert einen jungen Londoner Proleten, Sohn eines ehemaligen Kingsman, um ihn zu einem Gentleman-Spion auszubilden. Und das kann gar nicht schnell genug gehen, denn ein brillanter Bösewicht macht den Kingsmen schon bald das Leben schwer.



Eine Hommage an Agentenfilme in Gestalt einer zuweilen harten Action-Komödie basierend auf einer Comic-Vorlage mit Colin Firth, Samuel L. Jackson, Mark Strong, Taron Egerton, Michael Caine, Sofia Boutella, Sophie Cookson und Mark Hamill. 
Regie führte dabei Matthew Vaughn. Um es kurz zu machen - der Film hat mir sehr gut gefallen und hat mein Publikum und mich unterhalten. Witz, Action, Härte, gut aufgelegte Darsteller, cooler Soundtrack und klasse Effekte bzw. Kameraarbeit (wundert mich das es keine 3D-Version gibt) wurden geboten. Je nachdem wie man es sieht gibt es einen Punkt Abzug für den, dem Maß an Gewalt nicht angemessenen, Mangel an Blut bzw. für den hohen Bodycount bei einer FSK-16-Einstufung.
*9/10*
FunkyCop999 - 9/10)
(Death Row - 9/10)

*The Loft*



> Fünf Männer, jeder von ihnen verheiratet, haben gemeinsam ein Loft gemietet, um dort ungestört Affären mit anderen Frauen haben zu können. Das Blatt wendet sich, als eine ermordete Unbekannte im Apartment gefunden wird, denn den Freunden ist klar, dass einer von ihnen die brutale Tat begangen haben muss.



Nunmehr dritte Verfilmung ein und demselben Stoffs und in allen Fällen hatte Erik van Looy seine Finger im Spiel.
In der US-Variante des erotisch angehauchten Thrillers sind Wentworth Miller, James Marsden, Karl Urban, Eric Stonestreet, Matthias Schoenaerts, Rachael Taylor, Rhona Mitra, Margarita Levieva und Isabel Lucas mit von der Partie.
Da ich die beiden Vorgänger nicht kannte konnte ich mich völlig unvoreingenommen dem Film annehmen und ich wurde, all den Unkenrufen seitens diverser Kritiker zum Trotz, ziemlich gut unterhalten. Gerade die nicht lineare Erzählstruktur fand ich hier richtig gut. 
Sicherlich kann man die geschliffene Hochglanzoptik, Oberflächlichkeit und die Stereotypen kritisieren, aber dem Unterhaltungswert traten sie keinen großen Abbruch. An der Darstellerfront hätte man etwas mehr rausholen (Ehefrauen) und besser besetzen (Isabel Lucas) können.
*8/10*
(dianelized - 9/10)​


----------



## MetalFan (29 Dez. 2015)

*The Imitation Game - Ein streng geheimes Leben*



> Der geniale, aber etwas arrogante Mathematiker Alan Turing wird zu Beginn des Zweiten Weltkrieges vom britischen Geheimdienst engagiert, um die Enigma-Codes der deutschen Wehrmacht zu knacken, die allgemein als unentschlüsselbar gelten. Mit im Team ist ebenfalls die brillante Mathematikerin Joan Clarke, die als einzige einen Zugang zu Alan findet. Doch der birgt noch ein ganz anderes Geheimnis.



Historisches Biopic u. a. mit Benedict Cumberbatch, Keira Knightley und Mark Strong.
Gemessen an der Bedeutung und dem Genie von Alan Turning war dieser Film längst überfällig. Insbesondere wenn man bedenkt wie Gesellschaft, Justiz und Politik bis in unsere Zeit mit ihm umgegangen sind. Dieses Biopic unterscheidet sich nicht grundlegend von anderen Filmen dieser Art, weiß aber durch solides Handwerk, gelungene Dramaturgie und gute Darstellerleistungen zu punkten. Kritisieren kann man den Umstand, dass die Homosexualität des Protagonisten als bedeutende Facette nur angerissen wurde. Das ist zwar im positiven Sinne wenig Reißerisch, aber es wirkt dadurch etwas unrund bzw. unvollständig.
*8/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 9/10)

*Paranoia - Riskantes Spiel*



> Der junge Informatiker Adam Cassidy arbeitet hart, um beruflich weiterzukommen und um seinen kranken Vater versorgen zu können. Doch als eine Präsentation schief geht, wird er samt seines Projektteams entlassen. Daraufhin belastet Adam das Firmenkonto für eine Abschiedsfeier in einem teuren Club. Am nächsten Tag stellt ihn sein ehemaliger Chef vor die Wahl: Entweder er spioniert ein konkurrierendes Unternehmen aus - oder er muss sich wegen Veruntreuung vor Gericht verantworten.



Wirtschaftsspionage-Thriller mit Liam Hemsworth, Amber Heard, Harrison Ford, Gary Oldman, Embeth Davidtz, 
Julian McMahon, Josh Holloway und Richard Dreyfuss.
Der Film hat in Sachen Schauspieler und Story jede Menge Potenzial, nutz dies nur leider nicht. Man bewegt sich den ganzen Film hinweg nur auf der Oberfläche, ohne das wirklich packende Spannung oder Dramatik aufkommen mag. Unterm Strich besticht der Film durch seine Optik und sehenswerten Darsteller (Amber Heard, Ford vs. Oldman und "Dr. Christian Troy").
*6/10*
(beachkini - 5,5/10)​


----------



## Death Row (30 Dez. 2015)

*Star Wars Episode VII: Das Erwachen der Macht*

Nach 10 Jahren war es wieder soweit: Star Wars im Kino. Und es wurde alles richtig gemacht. Gänsehaut, Tränen, Freude, Lachen, Mitzittern. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen ohne in mögliche Spoiler zu verraten.

Daher 

*9/10 Punkten*
(wird bestimmt noch steigerbar in den kommenden Episoden)

Die Macht hat sich noch nie zuvor in solch einer Schönheit gezeigt


----------



## MetalFan (2 Jan. 2016)

*Who am I - Kein System ist sicher*



> Als der unscheinbare Meister-Hacker Benjamin auf den charismatischen Max trifft, verändert sich sein Leben schlagartig. Dieser nimmt ihn in die Hacker-Gruppe CLAY auf. Doch die Spaßaktionen der Gruppe werden schnell immer größer und politischer. Als der BKA und Europol die Ermittlungen gegen die Gruppe aufnehmen, merken sie, dass es für sie kein Zurück mehr gibt.



Thriller aus Deutschland mit Tom Schilling, Elyas M'Barek, Wotan Wilke Möhring, Antoine Monot Jr., 
Trine Dyrholm, Stephan Kampwirth, Hannah Herzsprung und Katja Wagner.
Rasanter, visuell ansprechender Film der die „Tugenden des deutschen Kinos“ mit etwas internationalen Flair kombiniert. Dabei geht nicht alles logisch bzw. realistisch zu, was dem Unterhaltungswert keinen großen Abbruch tut. Die Story wird im Verlauf immer packender und die bekannten deutschen Darsteller sind mit Freude dabei. Eine positive Überraschung des deutschen Films.
*7-8/10*

*Riddick - Überleben ist seine Rache*
[Extended Cut]



> Krieger Riddick wird auf einem vermeintlich lebensfeindlichen Planeten ausgesetzt, nachdem seine Leute ihn verraten haben. Doch er merkt schnell, dass auf dem totgeglaubten Gelände Aliens unterwegs sind, die das Ziel haben, ihn zu töten. Um zu entkommen, sendet Riddick ein Notsignal aus, welches die auf ihn angesetzten Kopfgeldjäger anlocken soll. Dies funktioniert zunächst auch gut, doch ein alter Bekannter ist ebenfalls mit an Bord der landenden Raumschiffe.



Dritter Teil der Sci-Fi-Action-Reihe u. a. mit Vin Diesel, Katee Sackhoff, Karl Urban und Dave Bautista.
Eines vorweg, auch wenn versucht wird neue Zuschauer in die Welt von Riddick einzuführen, sind Kenntnisse über Teil 1 & 2 von Vorteil.
Der Film punktet mit Setting, Optik, Effekten und der Coolness der Hauptfigur bzw. der Story. Der Film beginnt etwas zäh. Steigert sich dann um schlussendlich viele Längen zu Produzieren. Dabei sind diverse Dialoge keine Glanzstücke. Die Darsteller liefern keine oscarreifen Leistungen ab, aber machen ihre Sache gut und Katee Sackhoff ist hier als Eye Catcher auch recht nett.
*5-6/10*

*Focus*



> Nicky Spurgeon ist ein professioneller Trickbetrüger. Als er selbst Opfer eines Betrugs wird, lernt er die junge, attraktive Jess kennen. Nicky erkennt sofort ihr Potenzial und bringt ihr alles bei, was er weiß. Und die beiden kommen sich näher. Doch Nicky weiß, dass in diesem Geschäft kein Platz für Beziehungen ist. Er verlässt Jess. Drei Jahre später will der Trickbetrüger bei einem Autorennen einen großen Coup durchziehen. Dort trifft er auch Jesse wieder, die mittlerweile komplett abgebrüht ist und Nicky enorm in Bedrängnis bringt...



Gaunerkomödie mit Will Smith und Margot Robbie als die bekanntesten Gesichter unter den Protagonisten. Ein rasanter Film mit Hochglanzbildern und einer durchaus unterhaltsamen Story, die jedoch nicht so viel neues zu bieten hat. Logik und Realismus werden arg strapaziert, dafür gibt es allerdings einen coolen Will Smith und eine (wiedermal) verdammt leckere Margot Robbie :drip: !
Alles in allem ein unterhaltsamer wenn auch nicht denkwürdiger Film.
*6-7/10*
(FunkyCop999 -7,5 /10)

*Chappie*



> Im südafrikanischen Kapstadt wird die Polizeiarbeit in der nahen Zukunft weitgehend von Robotern erledigt. Deren Erfinder, Deon Wilson, arbeitet an einer Weiterentwicklung dieses Modells und schreibt eine Software, mit deren Hilfe die Roboter ein eigenes Bewusstsein entwickeln könnten. Davon will seine Chefin aber nichts wissen und ihm bleibt zur Weiterführung seiner Arbeit nichts anderes übriges als einen der Polizeiroboter zu entwenden, um sein Programm zu testen. Kaum ist ihm dies gelungen, wird ihm der Android jedoch gleich wieder abgejagt: Die Kleingangster Ninja, Amerika und Yolandi haben etwas ganz anderes mit dem Roboter vor, dem sie den liebevollen Namen Chappie geben…



Sci-Fi-Action von Neill Blomkamp Dev Patel, Sharlto Copley, Hugh Jackman und Sigourney Weaver.
Nach dem grandiosen Überraschungserfolg „District 9“ im Jahre 2009 ist dies nun Blomkamp’s zweiter in Südafrika spielender Sci-Fi-Film. Dabei handelt es sich um eine Mischung aus „RoboCop“ und „Nummer 5 lebt“. Visuell wie technisch gibt es absolut nichts zu meckern. Die Story ist an sich auch ok. Jedoch ist der Genremix stellenweise arg nervig geraten. Selbiges gilt auch für einige Rollen der bemühten Darsteller. Abgesehen von Chappie hat mir irgendwie auch ein menschlicher Symphatieträger gefehlt. 
*5-6/10*

Edit: Ich weiß nicht ob es generell so ist oder nur bei mir der Fall war, aber die Tonabmischung war katastrophal!​


----------



## Death Row (11 Jan. 2016)

*Labyrinth*

Aus gegebenen Anlass habe ich mir nach langer Zeit wieder diesen Film gegeben und er gehört nach wie vor zu meinen Lieblingen. Die Musik, die Kulisse, "Sarah"/Jennifer Connelly - einfach klasse!

*10/10 Punkten*



​


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Jan. 2016)

The Royals

*Film:* In letzter Zeit gibt die englische Königsfamilie skandaltechnisch nicht mehr allzu viel her. Selbst Harry hat sich mehr und mehr im Griff. So erfindet ein amerikanischer Unterhaltungssender dann eine fiktive englische Familie, die in einigen Klischees sicherlich den realen Vorbildern entspricht, ansonsten aber auf Boulevardwirklichkeit getrimmt wurde. Attraktivitätsmäßig wurde noch eins drauf gelegt und so darf die attraktive Elizabeth Hurley als Queen Mum fungieren, die sich als dauergenervte Königin hauptsächlich um ihre verzogenen Kinder kümmern muss. Gerade ist der offizielle Thronfolger unter mysteriösen Umständen ums Leben gekommen und so steigt der zweitgeborene Liam zum Thronprinzen auf. Doch der sorgt gerade für Schlagzeilen, da er eine Liaison mit der Tochter eines Königshausangestellten beginnt. Seine Schwester Eleanor steht in ihm im Thema Schlagzeilen in nichts nach. Drogen, wilde Partys und hemmungsloser Sex stehen bei ihr ganz oben in der Prioritätenliste.
Auch der König und andere Adelsmitglieder sorgen für reichlich Turbulenzen in und hinter den Kulissen des Palastes.
Ob das wohl der Wirklichkeit auch nur annähernd entspricht? Sex und Intrigen im Palast, mehr hat die neue Unterhaltungsshow leider nicht zu bieten. Wer auf eine spitzzüngige Satire auf die Royals gehofft hat, wird vielleicht etwas enttäuscht sein, die Serie entwickelt sich eher zu einem Teenagerdrama a la "Gossip Girl" und ist daher wohl eher für ein jüngeres Publikum geeignet. Die Kritiken waren ja zumeist verheerend, Teilen des Publikums scheint es ja zu gefallen, eine zweite Staffel ist schon gedreht. Zumindest sorgt Elizabeth Hurley als Queen Helena für einige witzige Auftritte. Die anderen Darsteller können schon überzeugen, müssen aber auch keine tiefschürfenden Dialoge von sich geben.


*Bild + Ton:* Studiocanal hat die 10 Folgen der ersten Staffel auf 2 Blu-rays gepresst. Dennoch bietet das Label - wie gewohnt - gute Qualität ab. Die Bildschärfe gefällt nicht nur in Nahaufnahmen sondern auch immer wieder in der Totalen. Die Farbwiedergabe ist sehr natürlich. Das tolle Rot der vielen royalen Kleider sticht besonders ins Auge. Der Kontrast ist sehr ausgewogen.
Auch mit der Tonqualität kann der Zuschauer zufrieden sein. Beide Spuren liegen in Master-Audio vor. Die Stimmen der Darsteller sind gut verständlich und die Effekte und Nebengeräusche verteilen sich homogen auf alle Lautsprecher. Für eine eher dialoglastige Serie wird ein guter Raumklang geboten.

*5/10*








Straight Outta Compton

*Film:* Das Leben in Compton, einer kleinen Vorstadt von Los Angeles, ist kein Zuckerschlecken. Drogen, Gewalt und Polizeiwillkür bestimmen den Alltag. Dort leben auch einige schwarze Jugendliche, die versuchen mit Hilfe von Rap mit extremen Texten dem Alltag zu entfliehen. Sie schaffen es sogar, eine Single zu produzieren und damit einen veritablen Hit zu landen. Der erfolglose Musikmanager Jerry Heller erkennt das Potential der Jungs und verschafft ihnen einen Plattendeal. Unter dem Namen "N.W.A." wird das Debütalbum zum großen Verkaufsschlager und es folgen lukrative Auftritte sowie sogar eine ganze US-Tour. Doch mit dem Erfolg gibt es die es diverse Unstimmigkeiten zwischen den Bandmitgliedern. Das Kollektiv droht auseinanderzubrechen...
Die große Zeit von N.W.A. habe ich selbst erlebt, und freute mich doch sehr auf das von F. Gary Gray inszenierte Biopic. Und meine Erwartungen wurden nicht enttäuscht. Besonders die erste Hälfte des Director's Cut ist herausragend, und selbst wer mit den Erfindern des Gangsta-Rap nichts anfangen kann, sollte sich trotzdem gut unterhalten fühlen. Aus dem Projekt sind damals erfolgreiche Rapper wie Ice Cube, Dr. Dre und Eazy E hervorgegangen. 
In der zweiten Hälfte des Films verliert das Drehbuch ab und zu den Faden, zum Ende hin wird der Film wieder interessanter, in dem auch der Aids Tod von Eazy E im Mittelpunkt steht.
Rassismus, Waffenbesitz, Drogen und Sexpartys - nichts wird ausgelassen, wobei auch einige wildere Details des Tourlebens ausgelassen werden. Auch die Ausschreitungen nach dem Rodney King-Skandal werden thematisiert.
Inwiefern sich der etwa 20 Minuten längere Director's Cut von der Kinofassung unterscheidet, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Für Fans der Band ist der Film ein Muss, aber auch Nicht-Fans können auf jeden Fall einen Blick riskieren. Die größtenteils unbekannten Darsteller machen ihre Sache großartig, Ice Cube wird ja von seinem eigenen Sohn gespielt, der ihm wirklich zum Verwechseln ähnlich sieht.
Wer des englischen mächtig ist, sollte auf jeden Fall die Originalfassung bevorzugen, die deutsche Synchro ist mit ihrer Anbiederung an die heutige Jugendsprache einfach nur peinlich. Es ist nicht immer einfach, den englischen Dialogen zu folgen, aber dafür gibt es ja zur Not auch noch Untertitel.

*Bild + Ton:* Die Technik der Disc ist etwas zwiespältig. Besonders das Bild könnte besser sein, Gerade dunkle Szenen sind sehr schwach durchleuchtet. Der flaue Kontrast ist genauso schwach wie auch die zahlreichen Unschärfen. Hier wäre deutlich mehr drin gewesen.
Wie bei Universal üblich liegt nur die englische Fassung in HD vor. Die Tonspur zeigt auch bei den Musikszenen wozu die Musikanlage fähig ist, sie suchen in Sachen Dynamik ihresgleichen und lassen das Heimkino beben. Leider fallen die Dialoge dagegen in Sachen Lautstärke deutlich zurück. Man ist schon fast genötigt, die Pegel mit der Fernbedienung auszugleichen. Das ist sowohl in der deutschen als in der englischen Fassung der Fall.

*9/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (16 Jan. 2016)

*Black Sea*



> Der arbeitslose U-Boot Kapitän Robinson übernimmt einen Job, der anders ist als alle zuvor: Er soll ein gesunkenes U-Boot der NS-Marine aus dem Schwarzen Meer bergen, das den Bauch voll Gold hat. So stellt er eine Crew aus Russen, Briten und einem Amerikaner zusammen und macht sich auf die Suche nach dem verschollenen Goldschatz. Der Plan den Fund gerecht aufzuteilen, rückt in die Ferne, als sich unter den Crewmitgliedern Habgier und Rachsucht breit machen.



Abenteuerthriller von Kevin Macdonald mit Jude Law und Ben Mendelsohn.
Ein durch und durch solider und spannender Film, der jedoch am teilweise nicht nachvollziehbaren Verhalten der Figuren krankt. Auch am Realismus wurde hier und da gespart. Man darf kein großes (CGI-)Effekt-Feuerwerk erwarten und auch die Atmosphäre kommt nicht an Filme wie "Das Boot" heran. Dennoch ein Film, mit einem guten Jude Law, den man gesehen haben kann, aber nicht muss.
*6-7/10*

*Run All Night*



> Einst war Jimmy Conlon ein gefürchteter Profi-Killer, der eine sehr enge Freundschaft zum Unterweltboss Shawn Maguire pflegte. Doch Jimmy ist mittlerweile ausgebrannt und alkoholabhängig. Als durch einen fatalen Zwischenfall Shaws Sohn den Sohn von Killer Jimmy töten will, schreitet Jimmy ein und erschießt den Sohn des Obergangsters. Dieser schwört daraufhin Rache an Jimmys ganzer Familie. Dessen Sohn Mike soll zuerst sterben. Jimmy setzt alles daran, seine Familie zu retten und die Unschuld seines Sohnes zu bewahren. Nur an seinen eigenen Händen soll am Ende Blut kleben...



Actionthriler mit Liam Neeson, Joel Kinnaman, Ed Harris und Vincent D'Onofrio.
Der Film punktet vor allem durch Härte, Action, Tempo und die aufgeführten Darsteller. 
Die Story hätte etwas weniger „Ballast“ und dafür mehr „Katz-und-Maus-Spiel“ vertragen können.
Solide Unterhaltung, aber auch nicht mehr.
*6-7/10*

*Die Bestimmung - Insurgent*
[2D]



> Warum verfolgt uns KEN eigentlich?, fragen sich Tris und Four auf ihrer Flucht durchs postapokalyptische Chicago. Bald wird klar, dass Tris' Herkunft damit zu tun hat: Ihre getöteten Eltern versuchten mit aller Macht, ein gefährliches Geheimnis zu hüten. Dabei kämpft Tris mit Schuldgefühlen wegen ihres Todes. Im Widerstand gegen KEN und deren Anführerin Jeanine erhalten Tris und Four indessen zumindest Hilfe von Gleichgesinnten...



Zweiter Teil der Sci-Fi-Reihe mit Shailene Woodley, Miles Teller, Theo James, Kate Winslet, Naomi Watts, 
Jai Courtney, Maggie Q und Ansel Elgort. Tja, was soll ich sagen... Gut sind die Produktion, Effekte und zum Teil die Darsteller. 
Wobei letzteres für mich persönlich durch Shailene's Kurzhaarfrisur etwas "versaut" wird.
Davon abgesehen ist dieser, nach dem durchaus starken ersten Teil, ein Reinfall. Außer viel Gequatsche passiert nicht wirklich viel was Spannung aufkommen lässt und so ziehen sich die zwei Stunden Laufzeit ganz schön hin. Bekloppteste Szene im Film: In einem Bahnwagon bringen sie sich fast alle gegenseitig um, dann sagt einer wer er ist und plötzlich stellt sicher heraus, das sie doch alle Freunde sind.
*4-5/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Jan. 2016)

*The Revenant​*
Der neue Film mit Leonardo DiCaprio, Tom Hardy vom Produzenten Team von Birdman. The Revenant geht 2:30h und hat ein FSK ab 16. Das neue Jahr fängt schon gut an, The Revenant überzeugt mit eine Bilddarstellung und Kameraführung die ich bis dato noch in keinen Film gesehen habe, es lohnt sich also den im Kino zu sehen. Die Kamera ist immer ganz nah am Geschehen so fühlt sich der Film an als würde man selbst in der Wildnis sein und mit denen ums Überleben kämpfen, ganz große Klasse vom Kameramann. Kommen wir zu Leonardo DiCaprio, der es mal wieder geschafft hat sich mit dem Film selbst zu übertreffen, hat man in den letzen Filmen doch so ein wenig sein Stiel herausgesehen, bringt er in diesem Film wieder eine Performance auf den Bildschirm die ich so von ihm noch nicht gesehen habe, so wie er sich durch den Film Quält ist grandios gespielt. Wenn er diesmal kein Oscar bekommt dann.... 

Tom Hardy liefert auch eine starke Performance ab, kein Vergleich zu Mad Max oder The Dark Knight. Was soll ich groß sagen der Film bricht schon fast das Jahr bin mal gespannt ob noch ein Film kommt der dem Paroli bieten kann. *10/10*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Jan. 2016)

*Man lernt nie aus​*
Für alle Leute denen es schlecht geht und etwas aufheiterung gebrauchen können, ein absoluter ''Feel Good Movie'' Anne Hathaway und Robert De Niro legen ein zusammenspiel hin, das ihres gleichen such die Chemie zwischen den beiden passt einfach. Aber worum geht es eigentlich. Ben(Robert De Niro) ist Rentner und Witwer und sein geordnetes Leben füllt ihn nicht mehr aus. Eines Tages liest er in der Zeitung Praktikant für eine Online Mode Firma gesucht, er ergreift die Chance und bewirbt sich....

Es gibt nicht viel schlechtes über den Film zu sagen, hätte man dem Film noch den Soundtrack von Kevin allein zu Haus spendiert hätte er 10/10 bekommen Ne Spaß beiseite ist ein echt gut gelungender Film den man sich mit der ganzen Familie angucken kann. *8,8/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (23 Jan. 2016)

*The Gunman*



> Jim Terrier ist Anführer einer Söldnertruppe und bekommt den Auftrag, einen Anschlag auf den Bergbauminister der Demokratischen Republik Kongo auszuüben, damit sich andere Länder leichter an den Bodenschätzen des Staates bedienen können. Nach dem Attentat muss Terrier das Land fluchtartig verlassen. Acht Jahre später kehrt er in das afrikanische Land zurück, nun als Mitglied einer Hilfsorganisation. Schockiert muss er feststellen, dass ein unbekannter Attentäter Jagd auf seine alte Söldnertruppe macht.



Action-Thriller mit Sean Penn, Javier Bardem, Jasmine Trinca, Idris Elba und Ray Winstone.
Ein Solider Film mit einem, vor allem körperlich, beeindruckenden und relativ untypischen Sean Penn in der Hauptrolle. Die Story ist nicht verkehrt, aber irgendwie fehlt er Biss und ein greifbarer Antagonist. Logik und Realismus werden bei einer One-Man-Show wie hier natürlich auch hin und wieder vernachlässigt. Fazit: Nicht weltbewegend aber definitiv einen Blick wert.
*6-7/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 7/10)

*Mad Max: Fury Road*
[2D]



> In einer postapokalyptischen Welt lebt Außenseiter Max, der in der öden Wüste versucht, nach dem Verlust seiner Familie seinen Frieden zu finden. Als Max jedoch auf eine Gruppe von flüchtigen Frauen trifft, die gerade so eben noch dem Warlord und Menschenhändler Immortan Joe entkommen konnten, beschließt der Außenseiter, ihnen zu helfen. Unterstützung im Kampf gegen Joe erhält er durch die gewaltbereite Furiosa, die durch die Wüste muss, um ihre Heimat zu erreichen.



Sci-Fi-Actionfilm und, nach drei Teilen mit Mel Gibson, Reboot der Mad Max-Reihe. 
Beim neusten Streich von George Miller sind u. a. Tom Hardy, Charlize Theron, Zoë Kravitz, 
Nicholas Hoult, Rosie Huntington-Whiteley und Riley Keough zu sehen.
Der Film macht es einem nicht einfach ihn zu bewerten. Der Film punktet nahezu ausschließlich in den Bereichen Action, Effekte, Inszenierung und "Style". Die allerdings auf sehr hohem Niveau. Die Story passt ohne zu übertreiben auf den sprichwörtlichen Bierdeckel und dient nur als grober Anlass/Rahmen für eine fast pausenlose Verfolgungsjagd. Bei den Darstellern stechen einzig Tom & Charlize heraus und machen ihre Sache gut. Wobei sie hier hauptsächlich körperlich gefordert sind und ganz klar hinter der Action zurückstehen. Je nachdem wie stark man den Story-Aspekt gewichtet (bin da im Moment selbst unschlüssig) ergibt sich eine breite Spreizung bei der Bewertung. 
Für Freunde cooler und grandios gemachter Action ohne Sinn & Verstand ist der Film ein Muss.
*5-8/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 9/10)
(Death Row - 8/10)​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Jan. 2016)

@Metal: Mal ne ganz blöde Frage wie findest du nach Monaten immer noch meine Reviews hast du eine Exel Tabelle wo du dir alles Notierst, wenn ich die Sufu nutze finde ich nix


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Jan. 2016)

Oben in der Leiste, über mir (dir) steht "Thema durchsuchen", da müsste man alles finden


----------



## FunkyCop999 (23 Jan. 2016)

Ah danke für den Tipp das kannte ich noch nicht:thx:


----------



## MetalFan (23 Jan. 2016)

^^Richtig, Thema durchsuchen ist die Funktion der Wahl. Der Suchbegriff darf aber auch dabei nicht kürzer als 3 Zeichen sein.


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Jan. 2016)

Ja der Job hat nicht nur schöne Seiten 





Königin der Wüste

*Film:* Gertrude Bell (1868 – 1926) galt zu ihren Lebzeiten als einer der mächtigsten Frauen der Welt. Sie fungierte als Archäologin, Historikerin, Schriftstellerin, Alpinistin, politische Beraterin und Spionin. Sie bestieg die Rocky Mountains und war Bestsellerautorin. Daher ist es schon bitter, dass eine ihrer wenigen Fehleinschätzungen mit für das Pulverfass sorgten, das wir heute im Nahen Osten leider vorfinden. Indem sie als Vertraute von Stammesfürsten und Königen bei der territorialen Neuordnung der Region nach dem Ersten Weltkrieg die Interessen der von ihr unterschätzen Schiiten verletzte, provozierte sie unfreiwillig Begehrlichkeiten, die auch in der Gegenwart noch für Ärger, Chaos und Krieg sorgen. Alles in allem ein hochinteressantes Leben, das eigentlich für ausreichend Filmstoff sorgen müsste. 
Doch was Werner Herzog aus der Vorlage gemacht hat, kann man getrost als große Enttäuschung bezeichnen. Die politischen Verwicklungen finden in dem Film fast überhaupt keinen Platz. Stattdessen konzentriert sich die Schilderung auf die unglücklichen Beziehungen von Gertrude mit dem Botschaftssekretär Henry Cadogan sowie dem britischen Major Douhty-Wylie.
Das ist alles sehr schön anzuschauen, Herzog ist ja ein Meister darin, große Bilder auf die Leinwand zu zaubern. Doch die Story, die sich hinter Rosamunde-Pilcher-Verfilmungen nicht verstecken muss, langweilt mit der Zeit zu Tode und die Darsteller wie Nicole Kidman und James Franco müssen unglaublich gestelzte Dialoge von sich geben, die sie völlig unterfordern. Hinzu kommt, dass selbst die Beziehungen völlig unglaubwürdig daher kommen. Es funkt kein bisschen zwischen Kidman und ihren männlichen Liebhabern. Dies wird mit immer wieder kehrendem romantischen Geigenscore versucht, doch das macht es keinen Deut besser. Die Handlung ist ohne Kenntnisse der Biografie von Gertrude Bell kaum nachvollziehbar. *2/10*

*Bild + Ton:* Da uns nur ein BD-Online-Screener zur Verfügung stand, kann man die Technik nur schlecht bewerten. Das HD-Bild sah gut aus. Der Ton wurde nur in Stereo wieder gegeben, so dass ich dazu gar nichts sagen kann.​


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Jan. 2016)

Brooklyn - Eine Liebe zwischen zwei Welten



> BROOKLYN erzählt die bewegende Geschichte der jungen Eilis Lacey (Saoirse Ronan), einer jungen irischen Immigrantin, die in den 1950er Jahren versucht, in Brooklyn Fuß zu fassen. Von den Versprechungen Amerikas angelockt, verlässt Eilis nicht nur Irland sondern auch das behagliche Heim ihrer Mutter, um in New York ein neues Leben zu beginnen.
> 
> Anfangs leidet die junge Frau unter großem Heimweh, doch das verfliegt schnell als sie sich von einer Liebesromanze mitreißen lässt. Aber schon bald wird ihr neues Leben auf eine harte Probe gestellt, und sie muss sich nicht nur zwischen zwei Ländern, sondern auch zwischen zwei ganz unterschiedlichen Lebensentwürfen entscheiden.



Meinen Kinogutschein mal ganz spontan investiert gestern abend. Und wieder mal eine Premiere für mich. Zum ersten Mal Film im Originalton mit Untertiteln im Kino gesehen, kann man nur empfehlen, besonders bei diesem Film, weil sich irischer, italienischer und sonstiger Akzent wild durcheinander mischen. Möchte gar nicht wissen, wie bei der Synchro der ganze Charme verloren geht, besonders die irische Stimme von Saoirse








Wer die Story gelesen hat, weiß Bescheid, für Bruckheimer- und Star Wars-Fans ist der Film wohl eher nichts  . Fans von anspruchsvollen Geschichten werden dafür bestens bedient. Saoirse Ronan trägt den Film oscar-würdig.
Bei solchen Geschichten wandert man ja immer auf dem schmalen Grat zwischen Kitsch und anspruchsvoller Romanze. Doch der Regisseur und der Drehbuchautor umschiffen diese Klippe grandios. Die Handlung ist zu keinem Zeitpunkt langweilig, die Darsteller gut ausgewählt und wie gesagt Fans von Saoirse werden ihre Augen kaum von ihr nehmen können. Wenn die den Oscar nicht gewinnt, versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr. Als kleine Kritik kann man wohl bemängeln, dass die wirklichen Probleme irischer Einwanderer in die USA doch etwas unter den Teppich gekehrt werden. Wie ich in Kritiken gelesen habe, hat sich Drehbuchschreiber allerdings ziemlich genau an die Literaturvorlage gehalten, so dass man das dem Film wohl kaum zum Vorwurf machen kann. Tipp!:thumbup: *9/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (31 Jan. 2016)

*Die 5. Welle​*
Chloe Grace Moretz in einem Endzeit Drama in denen die Welt von Aliens in 5 Wellen angegriffen wird. Wäre der Film vor die Tribute von Panem erschienen, wäre er warscheinlich besser gewesen so hat man leider alles schon zu oft gesehen. Wer also die Tribute von Panem, Maze Runner oder Die Bestimmung gesehen hat, darf das Ding getrost überspringen. Für alle anderen ist der Film solide umgesetzt. Chloe gibt sich sichtlich mühe, das beste aus dem, leider etwas schlechten Drehbuch raus zuholen. Viele haben die Logiklücken kritisiert davon habe ich nicht so viele mitbekommen, wenn welche da, waren waren sie nicht störend. Alles in allem hätte man mehr aus dem Szenario rausholen können und das ganze etwa spannender verpacken können. Trotz der Schwächen hat mich der Film die 2h gut unterhalten und ich habe Chloe gerne zugesehen daher.* 7/10 *​


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Feb. 2016)

*Film:* Der Justizskandal um den Fall der niederländischen Krankenschwester Lucia de Berk machte Anfang der 2000er Jahre weltweit Schlagzeilen. Mehr als sechs Jahre lang saß sie unschuldig im Gefängnis. Das Gericht sah es als bewiesen an, dass sie verantwortlich war für den Tod von sieben Babys und älteren Menschen. Alleine der Beharrlichkeit ihrer Familie und ihres Anwalts sowie der Mithilfe einiger Whistle Blower, wie man sie heute wohl nennt, konnte sie es verdanken, dass sie dann nach langer Zeit doch noch freigesprochen wurde.
Regisseurin Paula van der Oest nahm sich der Geschichte an und schuf so einen Film, dem die Gratwanderung zwischen historischen Fakten und künstlerischer Freiheit sehr gut gelungen ist.
In der meiner Meinung nach etwas knapp bemessenen Zeit, war es nicht möglich alle Aspekte des Falls einzubringen, zum Beispiel wurde die Hexenjagd der Medien nicht zum Thema gemacht. 
Im sehr interessanten Making Of erfährt man, dass die junge Staatsanwältin, die dem Anwalt hilft, mehrere Personen der Realität in sich vereint. Ein durchaus gelungener Schachzug.
Mit kalkuliert kalten Bildern fokussiert sich der Film auf die guten Darsteller, hier ist vor allen Dingen Ariane Schluter hervorzuheben, die in der Rolle der titelgebenden Lucia eine Glanzleistung abliefert. Auch die anderen Schauspieler können durch die Bank überzeugen.
Wer Gerichtsfilme mag, kann also durchaus einen Blick riskieren. Ein guter Beitrag aus unserem kleinen Nachbarland, der dort auch einige Preise einheimsen konnte. *7,5/10*

*Bild + Ton:* Das Bild der Blu-ray kann sich durchaus sehen lassen, trotz der eher düsteren und viel im Dunklen stattfinden Szenen kann man alle Details erfassen. Bei Kameraschwenks und schnellen Bewegungen schwächelt die Schärfe schon ab und zu ein bisschen. Der Kontrast hätte etwas höher eingestellt sein. Die kühlen Farben sehen sehr natürlich aus.
Auch beim Ton wird dem Zuschauer solide Technik geboten. Der Film ist dialoglastig. Diese werden sowohl in der deutschen als auch in der niederländischen Originalfassung klar und verständlich wiedergegeben. Die seltenen Effekte und Nebengeräusche verteilen sich homogen auf die Lautsprecher.​


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Feb. 2016)

*The Propaganda Game*

*Film:* Wenn man an Menschenrechtsverletzungen denkt, kommt vielen Leuten bestimmt dieses Land mit als Erstes in den Sinn: Nordkorea.
Doch was weiß man eigentlich wirklich über das Leben, einigen gelang ja die Flucht und was diese berichten, ist zum Teil wirklich erschreckend. Straflager, öffentliche Hinrichtungen und hungernde Menschen sind einige der grausamen Aspekte, die die Diktatur in dem kommunistischen Land ausmachen. 
Dem spanischen Filmemacher Alvaro Longoria ist es gelungen, in Kontakt mit dem einzigen ausländischen politischen Angestellten in Nordkorea zu treten, dem Spanier Alejandro Cao de Benos. Dieser ist aus freiwilligen Stücken zum Militär des Landes gewechselt und preist natürlich in höchsten Tönen das System und die Führung des kleinen Staates.
Der hohe Offizier gewährt seinem Landsmann Zugang zu höchsten Kreisen des Regimes und erlaubt ihm auch zahlreiche Bürger zu befragen. Was man da zu hören bekommt, ist teils wirklich surreal. Die Koreaner wähnen sich im Paradies auf Erden und träumen davon, dass die ganze Welt ihrem System nacheifert. Es ist doch erschreckend zu sehen, was Gehirnwäsche von Geburt an anrichten kann. Ob die Menschen und auch die Staatsangehörigen wirklich die Wahrheit sagen? Man kann es nicht hundertprozentig nachweisen, aber es ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich, dass das nordkoreanische Regime anderes als positive Aussagen durchgehen hat lassen. Es kommen natürlich ebenfalls ausländische Experten zu Wort, die viele der Aussagen widerlegen können.
Wer sich für die Thematik interessiert, sollte diese Dokumentation ruhig einmal anschauen, neben der vielen Propaganda erfährt man auch einige interessante Dinge über das geheimnisumwobene Land. *8/10*

*Bild + Ton:* Die Technik ist für Dokumentationen ja eher zweitrangig. Das Bild weiß für eine DVD durchaus zu gefallen. Der Film wird immer wieder mit Archivaufnahmen angereichert, die qualitativ doch etwas abfallen.
Der deutsche Ton wird wie so häufig durch Voice-Over dargeboten. Die Dialoge sind in der Originalfassung als auch in der angesprochenen deutschen Fassung sehr gut zu verstehen. Darauf kommt es ja auch an. Da beide Spuren nur in Stereo vorliegen reicht eigentlich auch der Fernsehton.​


----------



## MetalFan (4 Feb. 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> *The Propaganda Game*​



Klingt sehr interessant! :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 Feb. 2016)

*Der Marsianer - Rettet Mark Watney​*
Nachdem ich seinen kurzen Auftritt in Interstellar so gar nicht gemocht habe, war ich nach den ersten Trailern echt ein wenig Skeptisch. Trotz aller vorurteile, habe ich mir den Film gestern angesehen und war mehr als positiv überrascht. Matt Damon in seiner wohl besten Rolle bis jetzt. Der Titel verrät ja schon um was es geht, eine Mission auf dem Mars geht schief, alle denken Mark Watney ist Tot und kehren zur Erde zurück, dem ist aber nicht so...

Matt Damon lifert echt einen sehr guten Job ab, zwischen lustig und verzweifelt ist von allen etwas dabei, davon vom ersten recht viel Mark Watney trägt seine misslage mit viel Humor, das aber auch wichtig ist es lockert den 2:20h langen Film etwas auf. Trotz einiger Logik Lücken die aber zum glück nicht weiter ins Gewicht fallen, vllt sogar im gleichnamigen Buch gelöst werden ist der Film richtig Klasse geworden *8,5/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Feb. 2016)

*Sicario​*
Man ich hab mich schon lange nicht mehr so durch ein Film gequält, war der langweilig. Ich kann nicht mal erklären worum es wirklich ging, weil man von der Story immer nur Stück für Stück etwas erklärt bekommen hat und das was man erklärt bekommen hat war so kurz, das man sich den Rest selbst zusammen fügen musste. Der Film zeigt echt super, wie langweilig das Leben eines DEA,FBI Agenten doch ist. Die Kameraführung das Bild wirkt alles mehr wie eine Dokumentation als wie ein Film. Emily Blunt gefiel mir in Ege of Tomorrow auch wesentlich besser. In dem Film wird nicht viel gesprochen, er lebt von seinen Bildern und die sind nicht wirklich gut in Szene gesetzt. Ich verstehe die ganzen guten Kritiken bei dem Film nicht, eine Menge Youtuber hatten ihn in der Top 10 des Jahres 2015. Naja mein Film war es nicht *3/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Feb. 2016)

*Film:* Greypoint ist ein kleines Kaff in Neuseeland. Hierhin muss der Heavy-Metal-Fan Brodie zwangsweise umsiedeln, nachdem seine Mutter in der Irrenanstalt gelandet ist. Seine spießigen Verwandten und die Mitschüler drangsalieren ihn wegen seines Äußeren. Doch dann lernt er den wilden Zakk kennen und gründet mit ihm und zwei Freunden die Band „Deathgasm“. Sie nehmen ihr erstes Video auf und Brodie macht die Bekanntschaft der süßen Medina. Alles könnte so schön sein, doch dann fällt ihm zufällig ein mysteriöser Song in die Hände. Als die Band diese „Black Hymn“ nachspielt, entfesseln die Jungs dämonische Kräfte, die zahlreiche Mitbewohner in blutrünstige Monster verwandelt…
Regiedebütant Jason Lei Howden scheint ein großer Fan von Peter Jacksons Frühwerken zu sein. Die Melange aus schwarzer Komödie und blutigem Splatterfilm lehnt sich deutlich an Filmen wie „Braindead“ oder „Bad Taste“ an. Der Streifen zerfällt dabei in zwei unterschiedliche Hälften. Die ersten 30 Minuten entpuppen sich als liebevoller Blick auf das nerdige Heavy-Metal-Dasein mit zum Teil skurrilen Szenen und abgedrehten Kostümierungen. Im zweiten Teil wendet sich das Blatt und das Blut fließt hektoliterweise. Mit Hilfe von Äxten, Kettensägen, Winkelschleifern und Dildos (!!) wird den Dämonen der Garaus gemacht.
Wer einen widerstandsfähigen Magen hat, kommt auf jeden Fall auf seine Kosten. Es ist erstaunlich, dass der Film völlig ungeschnitten durch die FSK gekommen ist. Vor 20 Jahren wäre der Film wahrscheinlich sofort verboten worden. Der Metal-Anteil ist nicht so hoch wie angenommen, so dass auch Nicht-Fans ihren Spaß mit dem Erstlingswerk bekommen können. Die handgemachten Special-Effects sehen überzeugend aus und die unbekannten Darsteller machen ihre Sache sehr gut. Wer auf eine komplizierte Geschichte steht, ist hier wohl falsch. Tipp: Unbedingt auch den Abspann anschauen! *9/10*


*Bild + Ton:* Für ein etatmäßig eher kleine Produktion kann sich die Technik der Disc durchaus sehen lassen. Das Bild ist größtenteils sehr scharf und farbenprächtig. Lediglich die dunklen Szenen leiden teilweise auch durch den niedrigen Kontrast.
Beide Tonspuren liegen in Master-Audio vor. Die Lautsprecher werden eigentlich nur in den wenigen Metal-Szenen ausreichend genutzt. Hier wäre wesentlich mehr drin gewesen. Die Dialoge sind jederzeit gut verständlich.​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Feb. 2016)

*Deadpool​*
Ich hatte ein Deja-Vu bei dem Film im Kino, wenn man alle Trailer in einer Chronologisch richtigen Reihenfolge zuordnet, hat man alles was im Film passiert. Das ist das erste große Problem von Deadpool, das 2. ist die Rache Story mit samt ihren Bösewicht ist etwas Lame erzählt, zudem ist der Bösewicht mal wieder ein schlechter Witz. Wem das nicht stört erlebt ein Sprüchegewitter der Superlative, sprichwörtlich in jeder Sekunde prescht Ryan Reynolds ein genialen Spruch nach dem anderen raus, das mit einer Hammer Action ergibt den besten Superhelden Film den ich bis jetzt gesehen habe. Der Film hat so viel geniale Witze und macht sich über so viele andere Filme lustig das die anfänglichen Kritikpunkte gar nicht mehr so ins Gewicht fallen. Ich habe nur echt ein Problem mit der Wertung, würde es die Trailer nicht geben ganz klar eine *9/10*, leider gibt es die Trailer aber und ich habe beide auch zu genüge gesehen hmm, *8,5/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (13 Feb. 2016)

*Jurassic World*
[2D]



> 20 Jahre ist es her, dass im Dino-Park auf der Isla Nubar das Chaos ausbrach. Inzwischen ist der Park längt wiedereröffnet, doch die Kids sind von den Urviechern gelangweilt. Darum soll ein per Gentechnik gezüchteter Hybrid-Saurier für neue Besucherscharen sorgen. Es kommt, wie es kommen muss...



Remake/Reboot des Steven Spielberg Klassikers mit Chris Pratt., Bryce Dallas Howard, Ty Simpkins, Nick Robinson, 
Irrfan Khan und Vincent D'Onofrio. Die Jurassic Park-Trilogie hat mich seinerzeit gefesselt und tut dies bis heute. Umso mehr war ich auf diesen Film gespannt. Leider ist er nichts weiter als ein modernisierter Klon des ersten Teils, quasi Jurassic Park 2.0, geworden. Dadurch ist das Geschehen wenig überraschend und man hat ständig das Gefühl das alles schonmal gesehen zu haben. Die Reminiszenzen an den ursprünglichen Film fand ich rührend. Selbst Mercedes Benz konnte man wieder als Fahrzeugausrüster gewinnen. Ob ich das Ausblenden der Teile 2 & 3 gut oder schlecht finde kann ich noch nicht recht sagen. Die Tricktechnik war, wie auch schon bei den ersten drei Filmen, wieder beeindruckend. Neben der Story (insb. das Ende) stellt sich auch der Cast als Schwachpunkt heraus. Alle sind bemüht und mit Elan dabei, doch abgesehen von Vincent D'Onofrio kommt niemand an Sam Neill, Laura Dern oder Jeff Goldblum heran.
Kein schlechter Film, aber er bietet zu wenig neues und zu viele Logiklöcher. 
*6-7/10*
(Akrueger100 - ohne Note)
(Toolman - 7/10)
(Death Row - 9,5/10)

*The Lazarus Effect*



> Zoe, ihr Freund Frank und die anderen Wissenschaftler in ihrer Gruppe erforschen das menschliche Gehirn, wollen eine Möglichkeit finden, den Tod zu besiegen. Dazu machen die Forscher Tierversuche. Sie benutzen ein Serum, um tote Hunde zum Leben zu erwecken – und es funktioniert. Als Zoe dann plötzlich bei einem Unfall stirbt, steht das Team unter Schock. Frank entscheidet daraufhin, die gesammelten Erkenntnisse dazu einzusetzen, die Verstorbene wiederzubeleben. Der gewagte Plan gelingt, die junge Frau kommt tatsächlich von den Toten zurück. Doch sie ist danach nicht mehr dieselbe Person wie früher...



Kleiner Horrorfilm aus dem Jahr 2015 mit Mark Duplass, Olivia Wilde, Donald Glover, Evan Peters und Sarah Bolger.
Die Mischung aus "Flatliners", "Friedhof der Kuscheltiere" und "Lucy" ergibt eine sehr interessante Thematik. Leider wurde das Ganze, trotz kammerspielartiger Atmosphäre, recht abstrus und den gängigen Genreklischees folgend abgehandelt. 
Von Olivia Wilde mal abgesehen bekleckern sich auch die Darsteller nicht mit Ruhm. 
Für diejenigen die, wie ich, Olivia gerne sehen zu empfehlen. Alle anderen können, aber müssen keinen Blick riskieren.
*4-5/10* 

*Trautes Heim, Glück allein*



> Charles Boulin ist der größte Geizhals von Paris. Für seinen Hochzeitstag braucht er trotzdem ein Geschenk und zufällig macht er das Schnäppchen seines Lebens: Ein ruhiges Landhaus, wie es sich seine Frau schon immer gewünscht hat! Dass das Ganze nicht einen, sondern viele Haken hat, merkt er rasch, denn das vermeintliche Traumhaus ist eine Bruchbude. Charles engagiert die beiden günstigsten und stümperhaftesten Handwerker und bald wird aus dem Haus eine noch größere Ruine. Jetzt muss er seine schicke Stadtwohnung verkaufen, um die Rechnungen bezahlen zu können. Als er zu allem Überfluss auch noch seinen Job verliert und Ehefrau Anne ihm auf die Schliche kommt nimmt das Schicksal seinen Lauf.



Französische Komödie aus dem Jahr 2006 von & mit Dany Boon.
Der Film lässt sich am besten als eine Art "Der Baulöwe" (DDR-Klassiker) trifft Louis de Funès, samt französischen "Eigenarten", beschreiben.
Der Film ist nicht sonderlich originell und wird zunehmend unrealistischer bzw. drifted in Klamauk ab. Dennoch war es ein, vom charmanten Cast getragner, kurzeiliger Spaß für die gesamte Familie. Insbesondere dann, wenn man selbst Erfahrungen mit dem Hausbau hat.
Geld würde ich für den Film jedoch nicht ausgeben. Wir haben ihn letzten Sonntag auf 3Sat gesehen. 
*5/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Feb. 2016)

Du hast den Death vergessen bei Jurassic World


----------



## MetalFan (15 Feb. 2016)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Du hast den Death vergessen bei Jurassic World



Thx! Habe es gleich eingepflegt.


----------



## Death Row (15 Feb. 2016)

*Alles steht Kopf*

Wahnwitziger Animationsstreich aus dem Hause Pixar über das menschliche Gefühlsleben - und das im buchstäblichen Sinne. Ich glaube es gibt kaum einen anderen Film, der die Gefühle so zum Leben erweckt und so schön die menschliche Gedankenwelt mit all ihren Facetten und Wirrungen so gut widerspiegelt. Dadurch wurde mir auch einiges "klarer". Vielleicht ist da ja auch wirklich was dran.  Und deswegen habe ich mich köstlich amüsiert.

*8.5/10 Punkten*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (20 Feb. 2016)

*The Hateful Eight​*
Quentin Tarantino's Achter Film geht 3h und ist ab 16 Jahren freigegeben. Irgendwo im verschneiten Wyoming, einige Jahre nach dem Bürgerkrieg: Eine Postkutsche kämpft sich auf dem Weg zum Städtchen Red Rock durch die Landschaft. An Bord sind der Kopfgeldjäger John Ruth (Kurt Russell), seine Gefangene Daisy Domergue (Jennifer Jason Leigh) und zwei erst auf dem Weg zugestiegene Passagiere: der Ex-Soldat und nun ebenfalls als Kopfgeldjäger tätige Marquis Warren (Samuel L. Jackson) sowie Chris Mannix (Walton Goggins), der angibt, der neue Sheriff von Red Rock zu sein. Aufgrund eines heftigen Schneesturms sind sie jedoch dazu gezwungen, in einer Hütte Zuflucht zu suchen. Dort verstecken sich bereits der Mexikaner Bob (Demian Bichir), der undurchsichtige Oswaldo Mobray (Tim Roth), der Cowboy Joe Gage (Michael Madsen) und der in die Jahre gekommene Südstaaten-General Sanford Smithers (Bruce Dern) vor dem Wetter. Schnell nehmen die Spannungen in der Gruppe von misstrauischen Raubeinen zu, nachdem man sich anfangs noch bestens unterhalten hat. Und bald wird klar, dass längst nicht jeder von ihnen die Hütte lebend verlassen wird.

Dabei legt der Film viel Wert auf eine ruhige Kameraführung, man kann sich im Kino also zurücklehnen und das Spektakel genießen. Der Film ist erzählerisch wieder Einzigartig. Jedes kleinste Detail und sei es noch so unbedeutend, wird auf höchstem erzählerischen Niveu, drüber philosophiert. Der Film wird über seine 3h nie langweilig, was ich mega beeindruckend finde, obwohl man zu 90% nur eine braune Hütte sieht. Der Soundtrack macht den Rest, der wieder sehr gut ausgewählt wurde. Schauspielerisch finde ich alle der Acht Protagonisten überzeugend gewählt. Auch wenn ich Christoph Waltz an Stelle von Tim Roth passender finden würde. Ein kleinen Kritikpunkt hat der Film allerdings, die Story ist für 3h doch recht seicht gewählt. Das macht der Film aber mit seiner erzähltiefe, dem tollen Bild und dem genialen Soundtrack wieder wett.* 9/10*


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Feb. 2016)

*A Royal Night Out
*
*Film:* Wir befinden uns in London am 08.05.1945. Auf den Straßen und in den Kneipen wird ausgelassen das Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs gefeiert. Auch die jungen Prinzessinnen Elizabeth und Margaret wollen das gebührend feiern, sollen allerdings am Abend ihren Vater, König George, zu einem offiziellen Termin begleiten. Die lebenslustige Margaret hat aber ganz andere Pläne. Sie will zusammen mit ihrer Schwester inkognito das richtige Leben in den Straßen erleben. Sie schafft es, sowohl Elizabeth als auch ihre Eltern davon zu überzeugen, dass sie in Begleitung von zwei Offizieren eine Feier in einem bekannten Hotel besuchen dürfen.
Schnell gelingt es den beiden jungen Damen, sich aus der Umklammerung der beiden Aufpasser zu befreien. In der Masse verlieren die beiden sich jedoch schnell aus den Augen. Margaret tingelt in Begleitung von einigen Herren und Damen durch die Clubs der Stadt, während Elizabeth versucht, ihre Schwester wieder zu finden. Hilfe bekommt sie dabei von dem jungen Soldaten Jack…
So ähnlich soll sich die Geschichte ja tatsächlich zugetragen haben. Man kann aber nicht wirklich belegen, was Wahrheit und was Fiktion ist.
Der Film erinnert in seiner Machart doch sehr an „Ein Herz und eine Krone“ mit Audrey Hepburn, den Filmkenner sicherlich schon das eine oder andere Mal gesehen haben dürften. Regisseur Julian Jarrold erzählt die Geschichte mit viel Charme und sogar einigen Slapstick-Einlagen, dennoch wirkt der Streifen etwas altmodisch, es fehlt etwas der scharfe Witz und ein eigener visueller Stil, wie ihn z.B. „The Kings Speech“ gezeigt hat. 
Wer eine Vorliebe für romantische Komödien ohne zu viel Kitsch und britisches Ausstattungskino oder Serien wie „Downton Abbey“ hat, kann auf jeden Fall mal einen Blick riskieren. In der fröhlichen-turbulenten Odyssee durch London schafft es Sarah Gadon in der Rolle der Elizabeth spielend, die Herzen der Zuschauer für sich zu gewinnen, ganz wie ihr reales Vorbild, die England bis heute regiert. Als königliches Ehepaar können die bekannten Rupert Everett und Emily Watson überzeugen.


*Bild + Ton:* Die Blu-ray bietet solide Technik. Die Farben wirken sehr natürlich, die Schärfe weiß zu gefallen und der Kontrast bewegt sich auf einem guten Niveau. Lediglich die zahlreichen dunklen Passagen hätten etwas kontrastreicher dargestellt werden können. Es gehen doch einige Details verloren.
Beide Tonspuren liegen in DTS-HD Master Audio vor. Die Stimmen der Darsteller sind jederzeit gut zu verstehen, was bei Filmen in diesem Genre wohl das wichtigste Kriterium ist. Doch auch die hinteren Boxen kommen vor allen Dingen in den Massenszenen gut zur Geltung. Immer mal wieder gibt es guten Raumklang.

*Film 7/10* (ein Extrapunkt für Sarah)​


@Funky, wo bleibt das Review zu "The Forest"? Oder war der zu schlecht?


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 März 2016)

Ave Maria

Oskarnominiert 2016​

von Basil Khalil, mit Ruth Farhi und Huda Al Imam
In Ave Maria raufen sich zwei Gruppen unterschiedlicher Religionen zusammen, um einander zu helfen.
Handlung von Ave Maria
Die Ruhe von fünf palästinensischen Nonnen in der Einöde im Westjordanland wird abrupt gestört: Eine israelische Familie hat mit dem Auto eine Marienstatue umgefahren und bittet die Gebetsschwestern um Hilfe. Doch es kommt zum Dilemma: Aufgrund des Sabbat-Gesetztes kann die jüdische Familie keine Hilfe per Telefon rufen, die Nonnen haben hingegen ein Schweigegelübde abgelegt. Zusammen schmieden sie einen unorthodoxen Plan, damit die Familie doch noch nach Hause kommt.

Der Film ist in Häbreisch und Englisch auch wer beide Sprachen nicht vesteht kommt auf seine Kosten und der Knaller am Ende bring selbst de Humoloseten zum Lachen

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:​


----------



## Death Row (4 März 2016)

*James Bond: Spectre*

Leider nicht der große Wurf wie ich erhofft habe. Rein von der Action her konnte der Film natürlich punkten, aber bei der Story konnte ich nicht immer ganz folgen. Das kann natürlich daran liegen, dass eine zu große Zeitspanne zwischen meinen Sichtungen der Filme lag. Allerdings wirkte einiges auf mich zu vorhersehbar und gezwungen, auch wenn Christoph Waltz der bisher beste Bösewicht der "Craig-Reihe" ist. Was kann man zu den Bond-Girls sagen? Monica Belucci ist in der Tat das belangloseste Bond-Girl. mit der Bond je ins Bett gesprungen ist. Ich habe auch gar nicht verstanden, was ihre Rolle zur Story beigetragen hat ausser heiß auszusehen. Lea Seydoux allerdings war ohne Frage die Süßeste und der Augenschmaus am ganzen Film 

*6.5/10 Punkten*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 März 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> *James Bond: Spectre*
> 
> Leider nicht der große Wurf wie ich erhofft habe. Rein von der Action her konnte der Film natürlich punkten, aber bei der Story konnte ich nicht immer ganz folgen. Das kann natürlich daran liegen, dass eine zu große Zeitspanne zwischen meinen Sichtungen der Filme lag. Allerdings wirkte einiges auf mich zu vorhersehbar und gezwungen, auch wenn Christoph Waltz der bisher beste Bösewicht der "Craig-Reihe" ist. Was kann man zu den Bond-Girls sagen? Monica Belucci ist in der Tat das belangloseste Bond-Girl. mit der Bond je ins Bett gesprungen ist. Ich habe auch gar nicht verstanden, was ihre Rolle zur Story beigetragen hat ausser heiß auszusehen. Lea Seydoux allerdings war ohne Frage die Süßeste und der Augenschmaus am ganzen Film
> 
> *6.5/10 Punkten*




Vorsicht Spoiler damit Death Row den Film auch versteht denn 6.5 hat der Film definitiv nicht verdient, da finde ich ihn wesentlich besser nicht ganz so gut wie Skyfall aber auf jedem auf dem Level von Skyfall.

Am Tag der Toten hält Bond sich in Mexiko-Stadt auf und tötet zwei Männer, die planen, ein vollbesetztes Stadion in die Luft zu sprengen. Den Auftrag dazu erhielt er, wie später enthüllt wird, von der verstorbenen M einen Tag nach ihrem Tod in Form einer Videobotschaft, in der sie ihn aufforderte, einen Mann namens *Sciarra* zu finden, zu töten sowie dessen Beerdigung nicht zu verpassen. Das Gebäude mit den zwei Attentätern und ihrem Auftraggeber Sciarra stürzt in sich zusammen, doch letzterer flieht, von Bond verfolgt, an Bord eines Helikopters. Bond wirft im darauffolgenden Handgemenge Sciarra und den Piloten aus dem Helikopter, *kann jedoch vorher Sciarras Ring, auf dem ein Octopus eingraviert ist*, an sich nehmen. Zurück in London wird Bond vom neuen M suspendiert, der sich mitten in einer Auseinandersetzung mit C befindet, dem Chef des Joint Intelligence Service. Dieser ist darauf aus, den britischen Inlandsgeheimdienst MI5 und den britischen Auslandsgeheimdienst MI6 zu fusionieren. C erklärt die konventionellen Geheimdienste als veraltet und will das Doppelnull-Programm einstellen, um stattdessen das Nine-Eye-System zu erschaffen, eine Geheimdienst-Kooperation zwischen neun Ländern zur globalen, vollständigen Überwachung.

Bond verrät M nichts von seinen Motiven, widersetzt sich seinem Befehl, untätig in London zu bleiben, und reist, gedeckt von Q, nach Rom zu Sciarras Beerdigung. Am Abend besucht er Sciarras Witwe Lucia und rettet sie vor Killern einer kriminellen Organisation, *zu der ihr Ehemann gehört hatte*. Sie teilt ihm mit, wo sich die Organisation an diesem Abend trifft. Er sorgt dafür, dass ein Geheimdienst sich der Witwe annehmen wird, und macht sich auf zum Treffen der Organisation.

Das ist die Schlüssel Szene im Film, sonst wäre Bond gar nicht auf die Spur von Spectre gekommen. 

Rest kannst du hier weiter lesen:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Bond_007:_Spectre

Vllt guckst du ihn dir nochmal an dann ist er vllt etwas verständlicher mit den Infos.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 März 2016)

*Zoomania​*
Zoomania, eine gigantische Stadt voller Möglichkeiten: Hier leben die unterschiedlichsten Tierarten Seite an Seite, sei es in Sahara-Wolkenkratzern oder Iglu-Appartements. Für jede Vorliebe findet sich der passende Wohnraum. Mitten in den Trubel dieser Großstadt wird die junge Polizistin Judy Hopps (Stimme im Original: Ginnifer Goodwin / deutsche Fassung: Josefine Preuß) versetzt, die hofft, nun endlich einmal einen großen Fall lösen zu dürfen. Aber als kleiner Nager zwischen lauter großgewachsenen Kollegen wird sie nur belächelt und so darf Judy lediglich Parksündern nachjagen. Als ihr Chef sie endlich mit einem spannenden Auftrag betraut, stellt die clevere Häsin schnell fest, dass sie Hilfe braucht, um die mysteriöse Verschwörung aufzudecken, die die Bewohner von Zoomania in Atem hält. Notgedrungen lässt sie sich auf eine Zusammenarbeit mit dem vorlauten Fuchs und Trickbetrüger Nick Wilde (Jason Bateman) ein. 

Grafisch und von den Animationen gibt es glaube ich derweil kein besseren Film, so viel Liebe zum Detail habe ich seltens in einem Animationfilm gesehen. Für seine 1:45 geht der Film auch recht lang, wird aber zu keiner Zeit langweilig, weil die Gags zur richtigen Zeit immer zünden und der Witzfaktor auch nicht zu überdreht ist, dass er albern wirkt, das Problem hatte ich bei ''Alles steht Kopf''. Der war an manchen stellen zu überdreht mit Witzen die dann schon ins alberne abgedriftet sind. 3D war in Ordnung habe ich schon besseres gesehen. Der Soundtrack ist sehr gut gewählt, so das man immer gute Laune hat im Kino  . Story leider etwas vorhersehbar, aber das ist bei solchen Filmen ja üblich, sind ja auch eher für das jüngere Publikum gemacht. *8,7/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (5 März 2016)

*Exodus: Götter und Könige*
[2D]



> Pharao Sethos will die Israeliten versklaven und alle männlichen Nachkommen im Nil ertränken lassen. Doch ein Junge überlebt. Nachdem Moses als Kind von der Tochter des Pharaos gefunden und aufgenommen wurde, ist er als ägyptischer Prinz herangewachsen. Als ihm Gott in einem brennenden Dornbusch erscheint und ihm befielt, sein Volk zu befreien, schreitet Moses zur Tat und lehnt sich gegen die Ägypter auf.



Biblischer Monumentalfilm von Ridley Scott u. a. mit Christian Bale, Joel Edgerton, John Turturro, Ben Kingsley und María Valverde.
Der Film kann in meinen Augen einzig bzw. hauptsächlich durch seinen Hauptdarsteller und die Inszenierung samt technischer Aspekte punkten. Einem halbwegs gebildeten Mitteleuropäer sollte die Geschichte, zumindest in Grundzügen, bekannt sein. Dadurch wollte bei mir nicht recht Spannung aufkommen. Insgesamt ein solider Film mit Licht & Schatten und ein paar bekannten Gesichtern in Nebenrollen.
*6/10*
(Toolman - 6/10)

*Der Kaufhaus Cop 2*



> Was für den einen die Fußball Weltmeisterschaft, ist für den anderen die Security-Expo. Immerhin findet die Ausstellung in Las Vegas statt! Grund genug für Kaufhaus-Cop Paul Blart, mit seiner Tochter Maya einen Kurzurlaub zu unternehmen. Aber die Jugendliche interessiert sich bald nur noch für den charmanten Hotelier Lane und Paul wird von seinen Security-Kollegen gefoppt. Doch als Kriminelle versuchen, mehrere Casinos auszurauben, kann der sympathische Chaot beweisen, was in ihm steckt.



Komödie und Fortsetzung in der Kevin James wieder den Part der Hauptakteurs spielt.
Es hätte eine (weitere) schöne "Stirb Langsam-Persiflage" werden können, wurde es aber nicht. Es gibt ein paar wenige witzige/gute Momente und Kevin James ist nach wie vor sympathisch, doch die meiste Zeit des Films verbringt bzw. vergeudet man mit dämlichen Klamauk. Unterm Strich einer, wenn nicht der schwächste Film von Kevin James.
*2/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (5 März 2016)

Das du dir den Kaufhaus Cop 2 angetan hast


----------



## MetalFan (12 März 2016)

*Spy - Susan Cooper Undercove*r
[Extended Cut]



> Susan Cooper ist bei der CIA, allerdings nur hinterm Schreibtisch, von dem aus sie den Agenten im Einsatz wichtige Infos ins Ohr sendet. Doch als in Rom eine Aristokratin dingfest gemacht werden soll, wird Susan als dicke amerikanische Hausfrau getarnt ins Feld geschickt - sehr zum Missfallen von Superagent Rick Ford...



Action-(Spionage-)Komödie mit Melissa McCarthy, Jude Law, Jason Statham, Rose Byrne, 
Miranda Hart, Bobby Cannavale und Allison Janney.
Ein mit allerlei deftigen Sprüchen überaus lustiger Vertreter seines Genres der jedoch an Manchen stellen über's Ziel hinaus schießt bzw. sich zu sehr im Klamauk verliert. Die Story ist überschaubar, jedoch ausreichend und schwungvoll inszeniert. Weitere Pluspunkte sammelt der Film mit seiner Besetzung bzw. mit deren Rollen. Allen voran Jude Law. Jason Statham und Rose Byrne. Melissa McCarthy möchte ich davon nicht ausnehmen, aber bedingt durch ihre Körperfülle gibt es Abzüge in Sachen Realismus.
*6-7/10*

*Der Babadook*



> Die alleinerziehende Mutter Amelia hat den sechs Jahre zurückliegenden Tod ihres Mannes noch immer nicht überwunden. Hinzu kommt, dass ihr Sohn Samuel ihr zunehmend Kummer bereitet. So quälen den Jungen Albträume von einem Monster, das ihn und seine Mutter umbringen will. Als er dann auch noch eine alte Schauergeschichte mit dem Titel "Mister Babadook" findet, verstärkt dies seine Angst nur noch, verkündet jenes Buch doch, dass man die titelgebende Kreatur nicht mehr loswerden kann, sobald man einmal einen Blick hineingeworfen hat.



Psychohorror-Drama aus Australien mit Essie Davis und Noah Wiseman in den Hauptrollen.
Der Film ist aus mehreren Gründen anstrengend zu sehen und nicht's für zwischendurch. Anführen lassen sich da Optik, Szenerie und das Verhalten/die Optik der Hauptrollen/DarstellerIn. Samuel (Noah) könnte ich von der ersten Minute an bis zum Schluss ein klatschen. Essie ist ja an sich nicht unnett, aber hier total trostlos und so kann ich mit ihr nicht recht "mitfühlen". Darüber hinaus wird man auch recht kalt in's Geschehen geworfen. Jedoch wird der Film immer stärker je mehr sich für den Zuschauer die Puzzleteile zusammenfügen lassen.
*6-7/10*​


----------



## Death Row (13 März 2016)

*American Ultra*

Nette Action-Komödie für zwischendurch, bei der am Ende aber bei mir nichts hängen geblieben ist außer "Apollo Ape" 





*7/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (18 März 2016)

*The Theory of Everything / Die Entdeckung der Unendlichkeit*



> Anfang der 60er Jahre lernt Jane an der Universität von Cambridge den jungen Stephen Hawking kennen. Die beiden verlieben sich ineinander. Während Stephen seine Forschungen vorantreibt und kurz vor dem Durchbruch steht, wird bei ihm die unheilbare Nervenkrankheit ALS diagnostiziert. Obwohl die Ärzte ihm nur noch wenige Jahre in Aussicht stellen, gibt er nicht auf und wird dabei von Jane unterstützt.



Biopic-Drama aus dem Jahr 2014 mit Eddie Redmayne und Felicity Jones in den Hauptrollen.
Ein herausragender Film für den man sich Zeit nehmen sollte. Für mal eben zwischendurch ist er eher weniger geeignet. Neben Stephen Hawking selbst wird hier vor allem seine erste Frau Jane und ihre gemeinsame Liebesgeschichte, ohne die Hawking heute nicht der wäre der er ist, gewürdigt. Durch diese Fokussierung treten natürlich andere Aspekte seines Lebens/Schaffens in den Hintergrund und werden nur angeschnitten. Bei aller Romantik und Tragik kommt der Film bemerkenswerter weise ohne typische "auf die Tränendrüse drück Momente" aus. Dennoch gibt es einige intensive und respektvolle emotionale Höhepunkte im Film. Gewürzt wird das Ganz zusätzlich mit einer Prise hawkingschen Humors. Eddie Redmayne's Leistung kann nur als überragend und zurecht mit einem Oscar prämiert bezeichnet werden! Felicity Jones weiß als zerbrechliche und zugleich Starke Jane an seiner Seite auch mit mehr als nur einer süßen Optik zu überzeugen.
*9/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 7,5/10)

*San Andreas*
[2D]



> Los Angeles wird von einem Erdbeben der Stärke 9 verwüstet. Rettungsflieger Ray schnappt sich seinen Hubschrauber und seine geschiedene Frau und fliegt von San Francisco aus in die zerstörte Stadt, um dort nach seiner Tochter zu suchen. Doch dann gibt es mehrere Nachbeben...



Katastrophenfilm mit Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson, Alexandra Daddario, Carla Gugino und Paul Giamatti.
Ich zähle mal die Punkte auf, die man an diesem Film positiv bewerten kann:
Die Grundidee der Story, da durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen. (1 Pkt.) Die Effekte und Action, wobei ich zur Wirkung in 3D nichts sagen kann. (2 Pkt.) The Rock macht mit. (1 Pkt.) Carla Gugino als heiße Mutti ist auch nicht ganz verkehrt. 
Über alles andere sollte man lieber den Mantel des Schweigens legen!
*4/10*
(Toolman - 6,5/10)
(FunkyCop999 - 8,2/10)
(Death Row - 6/10)​


----------



## MetalFan (18 März 2016)

*Wish I Was Here*



> Eine Nachricht, die alles verändert: Als Aidan von der unheilbaren Krebserkrankung seines Vaters erfährt, verliert er den Halt unter den Füßen. Der erfolglose Schauspieler lebt mit Frau und Kindern in Los Angeles und kann kaum das Geld für den gehobenen Lebensstandard der Familie aufbringen. Mit dem bevorstehenden Tod seines Vaters konfrontiert, muss Aidan den Sinn des Lebens wieder neu definieren.



Tragikkomödie und zweite Regie- & Drehbucharbeit von und mit Zach Braff.
Neben ihm sind u. a. noch Joey King, Pierce Gagnon, Kate Hudson, Josh Gad, Mandy Patinkin, Jim Parsons und Donald Faison zu sehen.
Entgegen vieler Kritikermeinungen gefiel mir Braff's Erstling nicht so gut, doch hier ist es nun umgekehrt. Darüber hinaus stufe ich diesen Film auch massentauglicher ein. Wer Zach Braff bzw. den Humor in "Scrubs" mochte sollte auch an seinem zweiten Film Freude haben. 
Dieser wurde übrigens mittels Crowdfunding finanziert und ist dafür erstaunlich prominent besetzt. Der sympathische Cast und dessen Leistung sind ebenfalls Pluspunkte des Films, wenn auch die meisten in Nebenrollen verschwinden. 
Kritiseren kann man, dass Braff sehr viele Themen anschneidet und sie demnach nur oberflächlich behandeln kann. 
Nichtsdestotrotz fühlte ich mich gut unterhalten.
*7-8/10*

*Dumm und Dümmehr*



> 20 Jahre nach ihrem legendären Roadtrip nach Aspen sind die Freunde Lloyd Christmas und Harry Dune zurück. Immer noch so durchgeknallt wie früher, ist der Zahn der Zeit nicht spurlos an den Chaoten vorübergegangen. Harry leidet an einer schweren Nierenerkrankung. Auf der Suche nach einem Spenderorgan stellt sich außerdem heraus, dass er vor Jahren Vater geworden ist. Wenn das mal nicht nach einem weiteren Roadtrip schreit, natürlich nicht ohne Hunde-Mobil.



Zwanzig Jahre nach dem Brachialkomik-Klassiker und 11 Jahre nach dem eher unwürdigen Prequel kam im Jahr 2014 die Fortsetzung zu "Dumm und Dümmer" mit der Originalbesetzung Jim Carrey & Jeff Daniels in die Kinos. 
Buch & Regie lagen wie 1994 wieder in den Händen von Bobby & Peter Farrelly.
In weiteren Rollen sind u. a. Rob Riggle, Laurie Holden, Kathleen Turner und Rachel Melvin zu sehen.
Ich kann mich noch gut an das erste Mal "Dumm und Dümmer" erinnern - ich habe Tränen gelacht und könnte dies auch heute noch. 
Um die Fortsetzung zu "verstehen" sollte man unbedingt den ersten Teil gesehen bzw. relativ klare Erinnerungen daran haben! 
Wer schon mit dem 1994er Film nichts anfangen konnte sollte auch hiervon die Finger lassen!
Die großen Pluspunkte dieses Films sind fraglos die beiden Hauptdarsteller die ohne Rücksicht auf Renommee & Verluste wie wild mit voller Spielfreude derbst drauf los blödeln. Leider wirkt das bei zwei Endfünfzigern nicht mehr so frisch wie damals. 
Weitere Pluspunkte sammelt der Film mit seinen Referenzen and den ersten Teil. Schwach ist jedoch, dass man in Sachen Story einfach 
Teil 1 genommen, leicht verändert und aufgewärmt als zweiten Teil serviert hat. Nicht verschweigen möchte ich, das bei weitem nicht alle Gags gelungen sind bzw. zünden und der Film zeitweise langatmig und nervig ist. Unterm Strich kommt die Fortsetzung nicht an das Original heran und war für mich als Fan eher enttäuschend ohne jedoch ein kompletter Reinfall zu sein.
*4-5/10*​


----------



## dianelized20 (22 März 2016)

*Film:*
In der Ukraine während des zweiten Weltkrieges wird durch Zufall entdeckt, dass die junge Studentin Ljudmila Pawlitschenko ein großes Talent zum Schießen hat. Sie studiert eigentlich Geschichte, doch dann wird sie in ein Trainingscamp für Scharfschützen beordert. Schon bald steht die Frau dann mit ihrer Waffe an vorderster Front. Mit äußerster Präzision erlegt sie reihenweise feindliche Soldaten und wird bald als „Lady Death“ gefürchtet und verehrt. Doch ihre Berühmtheit führt auch zu bitteren Opfern und bringt sie schon bald in tödliche Gefahr…
"Die Schlacht um Sewastopol", wie der Film im Original heißt, wurde für den internationalen Markt umbenannt – wohl in Anlehnung an den amerikanischen Film „American Sniper“. Diese russisch-ukrainische Kooperation entstand noch vor dem bis heute tobenden Konflikt der beiden Länder und würde heute wohl nicht mehr so möglich sein. Wer meint, dass es sich bei einem Film aus der Ukraine um einen B-Movie mit kleinem Budget handelt, sieht sich schnell getäuscht. Besonders in den Angriffsszenen der Deutschen Flieger erkennt man, dass der Regisseur durchaus in der Lage ist, großes Kino zu inszenieren, dass sich hinter ähnlichen Kriegsfilmen aus Hollywood nicht verstecken muss. Es wurde viel Wert auf Authentizität gelegt und die Darsteller bringen ihre Rollen überzeugend herüber. Besonders hervorzuheben ist hier sicherlich die Leistung der Hauptdarstellerin Yuliya Peresild, die alle Gefühle wie Hass, Verzweiflung, Liebe und mehr fast schon Oscar-würdig in Szene setzt. Wer allerdings ein zweistündiges Kriegsgemetzel erwartet, wird wohl enttäuscht sein, es ist eher ein Kriegsdrama, das mit wohldosierten Kampfszenen gespickt wurde, die äußerst realistisch und teils auch brutal wirken. Der Versuch, eine Liebesgeschichte einzubauen, wirkt dagegen etwas holprig und bremst die Handlung eher, als das er die Story wirklich vorantreibt.

*Bild + Ton:*
Da hat Meteor Film uns ja eine Vorzeige-Disc kredenzt. Das scharfe Bild ist ein Genuss für die Augen. Selbst in vielen dunklen Szenen gibt es kaum Mängel. Der Transfer bietet ein fast schon plastisches Bild mit einer natürlichen Farbwiedergabe und ausgewogenem Kontrast.
Da ich des Russischen nicht mächtig bin, habe ich mich auf die deutsche Tonspur beschränkt. Auch diese kann voll überzeugen. Besonders während der Kampfszenen fliegen einem die Geschosse um die Ohren. Lediglich der Basseinsatz hätte noch etwas mehr Dynamik vertragen können. Der Soundtrack wird nur spärlich eingesetzt. Die Stimmen sind jederzeit gut verständlich, leider hat man für die Synchronisation wohl nicht die erste Liga an Sprechern bekommen, so dass die Dialoge teilweise etwas lustlos wirken.

*Film 8/10, Technik 9/10*​


----------



## Toolman (25 März 2016)

*Batman v Superman: Dawn Of Justice (2016)*


Nachdem ich die Trailer gesehen hatte war ich noch etwas skeptisch was diesen Film angeht. Batman gegen Superman, kann das überhaupt auf einer halbwegs (für das DC Comic Universum) "realistischen" Art und Weise über die Bühne gehen? Es ging, wenn auch nicht so wie ich es erwartet hatte.
Storymäßig war das ganze ok, eben ein Start für Größeres (J League und so... ). Aber ich hatte bei 150 Minuten Filmlänge etwas mehr Tiefgang erwartet (ok, lässt man die Zack Snyder typischen Zeitlupenorgien mal weg war er nur gut 120 Minuten lang ) Man muss sicherlich Fan sein und sollte als Einstieg auch Man Of Steel gesehen haben um dem roten Faden folgen zu können.
Die Schauspielerleistungen sind auch ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Adams und Fishburne sind mehr oder weniger vernachlässigbar (mal abgesehen von der Anfangsszene mit Lois). Cavill spielt seine Rolle als Superman wie im ersten Teil gut. Jesse Eisenberg als Lex Luther fand ich genial, auch wenn sein Charakter recht oft an den Joker erinnerte  Zu erwähnen sind dann noch Wonderwoman und Irons als Alfred, der mir auch sehr gut gefallen hat! Und zu guter letzt natürlich noch Affleck als Batman... nun ja, ich war ja als großer Batman-Fan sehr skeptisch als damals die Rolle an ihn ging nachdem Bale zuvor drei geniale Filme abgeliefert hat. Aber ich muss sagen: Chapeau Herr Affleck! Er hat die Rolle verdammt gut gespielt, sogar noch düsterer als Bale das getan hat. Eben so wie Batman ist, dunkel, düster, verbittert. Eine starke Leistung, ich hätte nichts gegen einen weiteren Einzelfilm!
Noch kurz zu Bild und Ton. Wie immer gibt es da fast nix auszusetzen - 3D war mal wieder für die Katz (ich weiß garnicht warum ich das immer wieder erwähnen muss ) Die Kampfszenen und die Metropolis/Gotham Erscheinungsbilder konnten sich sehen lassen, beim Ton in Dolby Atmos gibt's auch nix zu meckern.
Mit der Hoffnung auf eine Steigerung der nächsten Filme vergebe ich eine
*7,5/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (26 März 2016)

*Batman V Superman - Dawn of Justice​*
Da war der Toolman etwas schneller komme auch gerade aus dem Kino, vorweg der Film orientiert sich sehr stark an den Comic und Zack Snyders CGI Gewitter muss man auch mögen, beides war bei mir der Fall. Ich fand den Anfang etwas zäh, wer die ersten 30 min übersteht, wird ein Film sehen der auf jeden Fall den Comics würdig umgesetzt wurde. Wie Toolman schon erwähnt geben die Schauspieler alle eine Grandiose Leisrung ab, vor allem Jesse Eisenberg und Ben Affleck. Der Soundtrack konnte besser nicht gewählt sein, ein Hans Zimmer in Perfektion. Das die Story etwas dünn ist kann ich mit leben, habe ich bei Zack Snyder auch nicht mehr erwartet. Der Film endet mit einem Bossfight der seines gleichen such, da werden nochmal alle Register gezogen. *8,5/10* Wegen dem etwas langweiligen Start des Filmes.


----------



## MetalFan (26 März 2016)

*Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger*
[Extended Cut; 2D]



> 15 Jahre nachdem Hänsel und Gretel den Machenschaften einer kindermordenden Hexe im berühmten Lebkuchenhaus Einhalt gebieten konnten, befinden sich die mittlerweile erwachsenen Geschwister auf einem Rachefeldzug gegen alle Hexen ihrer Märchenwelt. Der Bürgermeister von Augsburg erfährt von den berühmten Hexentötern und heuert sie an, um zahlreichen Fällen von Kindesentführungen auf den Grund zu gehen...



Fantasy-Actionfilm mit einer Priese Comedy inspiriert von Gebrüder Grimm's Märchen. 
Dabei sind Jeremy Renner, Gemma Arterton, Famke Janssen und Peter Stormare in prominenten Rollen zu sehen.
Ein kurzweiliger Filmspaß mit Witz, flotten Sprüchen, tollen Effekten, Blut und gut aufgelegten wie aussehenden Darstellern. Kritisieren kann man die recht dünne Story nach Schema: F und das teils dämliche Verhalten der ach so erfahrenen und erfolgreichen Hexenjäger.
*7/10*
(dianelized - 7/10)
(FunkyCop999 - 8/10)

*It Follows*



> Jay ist 19, extrem attraktiv und hat das erste Mal Sex mit dem hübschen Hugh. Doch der offenbart ihr danach das Unfassbare: Er habe ihr eine Wesenheit übertragen, die Jay ab sofort in wechselnder Gestalt verfolgen wird - und wenn es dieser gelingt, Jay zu berühren, werde sie sterben. Tatsächlich sieht Jay bald darauf im College eine seltsame alte Frau, die sich langsam auf sie zubewegt...



Horrorfilm aus dem Jahr 2015 mit Maika Monroe als einzig halbwegs bekannte Darstellerin in einer Hauptrolle.
Was soll ich sagen... Die im Vorfeld gelesenen Kritiken waren überwiegend (sehr) positiv. 
Dabei ist mir jedoch irgendwie nicht aufgefallen, dass es sich bei dem Film eher um ein Independent Werk handelt. 
Mein schwieriges Publikum aka Eltern waren demnach sehr schnell sehr genervt. Außer der putzigen Maika, den Schauspielleistungen insgesamt und der gut eingefangenen trostlosen Atmosphäre (falls das beabsichtigt war) kann ich nicht wirklich positives anmerken. 
Eine gewisse künstlerische Wertigkeit und Eigenständigkeit mit Elementen des 1980er Jahre Horrorkinos kann man dem Film nicht absprechen. Dennoch ist It Follows in meinen Augen nur ein über weite Strecken sehr zäher, nerviger und langweiliger Film.
*3/10*
(dianelized - 7,5/10)​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 März 2016)

*Daredevil Staffel 2​*
Staffel 1 war letztes Jahr neben Agent's of SHIELD, das beste was es an Superhelden Serien gab. Mit der 2. Staffel führt Netflix seine Superheldenserie fort und fürt gleichzeit 2 neue Superhelden mit ein, der Punisher und Elektra. Hollywood hat 3 Filme von dem Punisher rausgebracht und keiner konnte wirklich überzeugen, dann schafft es ausgerechnet eine Serie, die Figur des Punishers so gut einzubauen das ich mein Hut davor ziehen muss. Das gleiche gilt für Elektra auch wenn Jennifer Garner heiß ausgesehen hat im Elektra Kostüm, konnten die beiden Filme nicht wirklich überzeugen. Staffel 2 ist düster, brutal und eines der besten Superheldenserien die ich bis dato gesehen habe, der der den Charakter ''Daredevil'' nach dem miserablen Film mit Ben Affleck abgeschrieben hatte, gebt der Serie eine Chance, besser kann man Helden nicht rüberbringen. Jeder der ein wenig auf anspruchsvolles Kino steht sollte sich die Serie auch angucken, im gegensatz zu Arrow, Supergirl, The Flash oder DC's Legends of Tommorow, kommt die Serie ohne viel CGI daher und ist brutal und realistisch.Alle im Chast bietet zudem eine glaubwürde und sehr gute Schauspielerische Leistung ab. Vorne vorweg Jon Bernthal als Punisher den die meisten, als Shane Walsh aus The Walking Dead kennen bringt seine Rolle echt mega Gut rüber, man habe ich den Typen gefeiert in der 2. Staffel. Es sei noch gesagt es gibt nur ganz wenig Serien, die ich geschafft habe an einem Wochenende durch zu gucken, das spricht ganz klar für die Serie es gab nicht eine Folge die langweilig oder als Platzhalter diente. Freu mich auf Staffel 3 und bin gespannt ob die Serie das hohe Niveu halten kann. *10/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 März 2016)

*Sherlock - Die Braut des Grauens​*
Sherlock und Watson sind zurück in einer Spezial Folge die es letztes Jahr zu Weihnachten gab, ab diesen Monat aber erst auf Deutsch rausgekommen ist. Der Fall ist leicht erklärt eine Braut ist sauer auf ihren Mann, weil sie sich von Ihm schlecht behandelt gefühlt hat, Schießt wie wild in der Öffentlichkeit auf ihn, trifft ihn aber nicht und Schießt sich dann selbst in den Kopf. Ein Tag später steht sie Nachts vor ihm und erschießt ihn, wie kann das sein, weil sie sich doch ein Tag vorher selbst erschossen hat. Leider muss ich sagen auch wenn es eine gute Vorschau gibt auf die Letzten Folgen sollte man Staffel 1-3 gesehen habe um diese Folge zu verstehen, denn sie ist doch sehr verknüpft mit den vorherigen Folgen. Wer die gesehen hat kann sich zurücklehnen und genießen. Benedict Cumberbatch und Martin Freeman geben wieder eine großartige Performance ab, aber auch die anderen vom Cast sind gut bis überdurchschnittlich. Der Tolle Soundtrack gibt den Rest, so ist der Fall zu keiner Zeit langweilig und hat zum Ende hin doch einen genialen Twist mit den ich gar nicht gerechnet habe. *9/10* Sehr gute Folge aber nicht Perfekt. Warum? Müsst ihr euch selbst angucken sonst müsste ich Spoilern.​


----------



## MetalFan (31 März 2016)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Sherlock - Die Braut des Grauens​*
> ... Leider muss ich sagen auch wenn es eine gute Vorschau gibt auf die Letzten Folgen sollte man Staffel 1-3 gesehen habe um diese Folge zu verstehen, denn sie ist doch sehr verknüpft mit den vorherigen Folgen. ...​



Dem muss ich zustimmen! Ich habe diesen Part überlesen  und es war kein Vergnügen dem Ganzen ohne Vorkenntnisse zu folgen. :crazy: 
Demnach hat mich diese Spezial-Folge eher abgeschreckt als begeistert!


----------



## MetalFan (31 März 2016)

*St. Vincent*



> Vincent Canatella ist ein durch und durch unsympathischer Mensch. Er trinkt, ist notorischer Spieler und hasst seine Mitmenschen. Trotzdem scheint der neue Nachbarsjunge Oliver Bronstein ihn sympathisch zu finden. Und so sieht Vincent seine Chance gekommen, als Babysitter das auf der Rennbahn verlorene Geld wieder reinzuholen.



Tragikkomödie mit Bill Murray, Melissa McCarthy, Naomi Watts und Jaeden Lieberher.
Gelungene Mischung gänzlich ohne Brachialhumor und starkem druck auf die Tränendrüsen. Starker Film der das Rad nicht neu erfindet aber dennoch glänzen kann. Toller und gut aufgelegter Cast bei dem Bill Murray als titelgebende Figur heraussticht.
*7-8/10*

*Fast & Furious 6*
[Extended Cut]



> Nach ihrem letzten gemeinsamen Einsatz haben Dominic Toretto und seine Crew einige Schwierigkeiten, in ihre Heimatländer zurückzukommen, da sie die geklauten 100 Millionen Dollar zur ständigen Flucht treiben. Als Agent Luke Hobbs vom FBI sie findet, bietet er Ihnen einen Deal an. Sie sollen ihm helfen, eine weltweit agierende kriminelle Organisation in einem Straßenrennen zu schlagen, damit Hobbs so den Bandenführer Owen Shaw und die ganzen Geschäfte zur Strecke bringen kann.



Sechster Streich der rasanten Actionfilm-Reihe mit Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson, Vin Diesel, Paul Walker, Michelle Rodriguez, Luke Evans, Gina Carano, Jordana Brewster, Elsa Pataky, Gal Gadot, Sung Kang, Tyrese Gibson und Ludacris. Auf dem Regiestuhl saß Justin Lin.
Beim Kinobesuch zu F&F 7 musste ich ja feststellen, dass mir der Vorgänger irgendwie entgangen war. Dies habe ich nun nachgeholt.
Der Film punktet ausschließlich durch drei Dinge: die Action, der prominente Cast der mit Freude dabei ist (The Rock - was ein fieser Brecher :thumbup: Gal - zart ) und den Cliffhanger zu Teil 7. Die Story ist dünn und hanebüchen. Letzteres gilt auch für diverse Stunts bei denen Realismus klein geschrieben und die Gesetze der Physik außer Kraft gesetzt wurden. Der Film wirkt auch recht unausbalanciert und scheint nur Vollgas (sehr lange Actionsequenzen) und Stillstand (langatmige ruhige Szenen mit viel Pathos) zu kennen. 
Unterm Strich ist es ein Film hauptsächlich für Fans der Reihe. 
Bei aller Begeisterung und Sympathie habe ich bei den noch geplanten drei Teilen erhebliche Bauchschmerzen.
*5/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 8/10)​


----------



## MetalFan (1 Apr. 2016)

*Survivor*



> Homeland-Security-Agentin Kate Abbott ist in der US-Botschaft in London stationiert, um Terroristen, die versuchen, in die USA auszureisen, an ihrem Vorhaben zu hindern. Als sie nach einem Todesfall unter rätselhaften Umständen auf einige Wissenschaftler aufmerksam wird, die allesamt auf explosive Chemikalien spezialisiert sind und schon Visa zur Einreise in die USA beantragt haben, kommt es zu einem verheerenden Bombenattentat. All ihre Kollegen kommen ums Leben und Kate selbst wird für den Vorfall verantwortlich gemacht und zum Abschuss freigegeben. Auf ihrer Flucht vor dem Gesetz muss sie sich besonders vor dem mysteriösen Auftragskiller „The Watchmaker“ in Acht nehmen, der ihr dicht auf den Fersen ist…



Direct-to-DVD Actionthriller aus dem Jahr 2015 mit Milla Jovovich, Pierce Brosnan, Dylan McDermott, 
Angela Bassett, Robert Forster und James d'Arcy. Regie führte James McTeigue.
Kein außergewöhnlicher Film aber grundsolide, brandaktuell und auch recht Prominent besetzt. Schauspielerisch werden jetzt keine Glanzleistungen abgeliefert, aber Pierce finde ich nach wie vor cool und Milla ist ja auch recht nett anzuschauen. Abzüge gibt's für Logiklöcher und dafür das die Beweggründe für das Ganze sehr kurz (in einer Szene) abgehandelt werden.
*6/10*

*Es ist kompliziert...!*



> Nancy ist frustriert, weil schon Mitte 30 und single. Als ihre Freundin Verlobung in einem Londoner Edelhotel feiert, drückt sich Nancy und fällt über die Minibar in ihrem Zimmer her. Am nächsten Tag trifft sie völlig frustriert am Bahnhof Waterloo Station den charmanten Jack, der Nancy für sein Blind Date hält. Nancy schlüpft kurzentschlossen in deren Identität und bandelt als Jessica mit Jack an - doch dann taucht ein alter Schulfreund von Nancy auf...



Britische Liebeskomödie mit Simon Pegg und Lake Bell in den Hauptrollen.
Erfindet das Rad nicht neu, verleiht dem genretypischen Elementen allerdings einen britischen Touch. Es wird sehr viel und sehr schnell geredet, was große Teile des Films für mich leider ziemlich nervig und anstrengend macht. Witzige Gags & Sprüche sind vorhanden, jedoch wirken manche deplatziert bzw. zünden nicht. Die Chemie zwischen den Darstellern stimmt und Simon Pegg geht in seiner Rolle auf. 
Lake Bell wirkt auf mich rein optisch hin und wieder wie ein Transvestit, was das Sehvergnügen etwas trübt. 
Dennoch sind beide für ihre Rollen glaubhaft besetzt. Schlussendlich sehe den Film nicht so positiv wie die meistern Kritiker.
*5-6/10*​


----------



## Death Row (2 Apr. 2016)

*Die Tribute von Panem: Mockingjay Part 2*

Der nun letzte Teil der Reihe, der einen wie erwartet mitten ins Geschehen wirft. Beim Zuschauen merkte man aber schon, dass die Luft langsam raus war. Die Figuren kamen bis auf Katniss nicht zur Geltung und wirkten neben ihr sehr blass. Das Ende mitsamt Wendung kam zu sehr mit dem Vorschlaghammer und erschien mir zu aufgesetzt. Immerhin überzeugten die bedrückende Atmosphäre und das Setting.

*7.5/10 Punkten*


----------



## MetalFan (2 Apr. 2016)

*Soldiers of Fortune*



> Eine Gruppe Millionäre will gegen Bezahlung Krieg spielen und auf einer Insel die einheimischen Rebellen dabei unterstützen, einen skrupellosen Diktator zu stürzen. Ex-Elitesoldat Craig McCenzie soll den reichen Söldnern das Kämpfen beibringen. Doch die Mission wird zum Desaster und der Abenteuerurlaub zum Kampf auf Leben und Tod.



Direct-to-DVD B-Movie Actionfilm mit Christian Slater, Ving Rhames, Sean Bean, Dominic Monaghan, Colm Meaney und James Cromwell.
Der Film hätte das Zeug (Besetzung, Story-Setting) für eine witzige Satire gehabt, wurde es aber, von ein paar wenigen Momenten abgesehen, nicht. Stattdessen begnügt man sich mit sinnfreier Action wie zu schlimmsten 1980er Jahre Zeiten. 
Wäre die Besetzung nicht so "prominent" und mit Elan dabei könnte man sich den Film in jedem Fall sparen.
*2/10*​


----------



## Death Row (7 Apr. 2016)

*Fack ju Göhte 2*

Der gesamte Film war eigentlich nur eine viel zu schnelle Aneinanderreihung von "Gags", welche allesamt nicht wirklich bei mir zündeten, weil entweder zu hastig geredet wurde oder selbst für einen Film dieser Art einfach zu unlogisch und an den Haaren herbeigezogen waren. Wenn der Film mal "ruhige" Momente hatte, konnte ich auch ein paar mal schmunzeln. Leider war das insgesamt zu wenig um mich zu unterhalten, aber anscheinend spricht sowas wohl die heutige Jugend an. 

*5/10 Punkten (jeweils 1 Punkt für Jella Haase und Karoline Herfurth)*


----------



## Harry1982 (7 Apr. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> *Soldiers of Fortune*​



War aber ein geiles Computerspiel


----------



## MetalFan (9 Apr. 2016)

*Transformers: Ära des Untergangs*
[2D]



> Fünf Jahre nach den Ereignissen um die große Schlacht von Chicago sind die Menschen immer noch mit dem Aufräumen beschäftigt. Eine geheime Regierungseinheit um Harold Attinger hat den Auftrag, sämtliche auf der Erde verbliebenen Decepticons aufzuspüren und zu zerstören. Attinger sieht das Problem aber nicht nur in den Decepticons, sondern in den Transformers im Allgemeinen und beschließt, auch Jagd auf die friedlichen und hilfsbereiten Autobots zu machen. Andernorts stößt der neugierige Autoschrauber und Erfinder Cade Yeager bei seiner Suche nach Ersatzteilen auf niemand geringeren als Optimus Prime. Dadurch geraten Yeager, seine Tochter Tessa, deren Freund Shane und der Autobot-Führer Prime auf den Radar von Attingers Spezialeinheit. Und zu allem Überfluss gibt es immer noch eine riesige Horde rachsüchtiger Decepticons...



Vierter Teil der Transformers-Reihe von Michael Bay mit neuem Cast. 
U. a. sind Mark Wahlberg, Stanley Tucci, Nicola Peltz, Jack Reynor, Titus Welliver, Kelsey Grammer und Bingbing Li dabei.
Das Bewerten von Filmen hat zu einem großen Teil mit persönlichen bzw. geweckten Erwartungen zu tun. 
Bei den Namen Michael Bay und Transformers sollte einem bewusst sein was einem höchstwahrscheinlich erwartet. 
Wenn einem das nicht gefällt, sollte man sich einen solchen Film nicht anschauen und sich eine negative Kritik sparen.
Ich war sehr überrascht, das Bay beim Start der (geplanten) zweiten Transformers-Trilogie auf typische Bestandteile seines Schaffens verzichtet hat. Damit beziehe ich mich auf den Militarismus, Amerikanismus/US-Patriotismus und das vielerorts als sexistisch empfundene in Szene setzen weiblicher (Haupt-)Darstellerinnen. Allein diese Neuerung bringt schonmal einen Pluspunkt. Darüber hinaus hat er auch von den detailverliebten in Nahaufnahme geführten Kampfszenen, zu Gunsten einer einer weiter entfernten Kameraposition, Abstand genommen. Weiterer Pluspunkt. Die Action & Effekte sind Bay-typisch State of the Art und selbst in 2D absolut bombastisch und beeindruckend. Die Darsteller aus Fleisch und Blut geraten da natürlich in den Hintergrund. Oscarreife Leistungen sind in der Hinsicht in Bay-Filmen meist nicht gefordert und werden hier auch nicht abgeliefert. Dennoch ist der Cast sympathisch & gut genug um nicht zu enttäuschen. 
Nicola steht ihren Vorgängerinnen optisch nicht wirklich in etwas nach und wird, wie bereits erwähnt, auch nicht so zur Schau gestellt. 
Die Story ist gemessen an der langen Laufzeit natürlich etwas dünn und teilweise altbacken, bietet aber auch gut wie auch neue Aspekte an die die Fortsetzungen anknüpfen können. Unterm Strich kann ich die überwiegend schlechte Bewertung des Films nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Deswegen auch meine einleitenden Worte.
*7-8/10*
(Toolman - 6/10)​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Apr. 2016)

Ich fand die ersten 1:30 von Tranformers 4, auch echt gelungen, Alles was danach kam war mir zu sehr gestreckt und in die Länge gezogen, was der Film nicht gebraucht hat, zudem waren mir zu viel neue Transformers drin die mir zu blass geraten sind. Ansonsten ist der Film auch sehenswert.


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Apr. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Nicola steht ihren Vorgängerinnen optisch nicht wirklich in etwas nach und wird, wie bereits erwähnt, auch nicht so zur Schau gestellt....​



Wenn ich da an die Hotpants denke :drip:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (10 Apr. 2016)

*10 Cloverfield Lane​*
Jeder der Cloverfield gesehen hat und sich jetzt den Film anguckt, muss sich erstmal umorientieren, denn 10 Cloverfield Lane ist nicht mehr aus der Sicht einer Kamera gefilmt. 3 Leute sind in einem Bunker, weil angeblich die Welt über ihnen verseucht wäre. Wer Cloverfield gesehen hat und so viel Spoiler sei erlaubt, weiß natürlich das es nicht so ist, aber der Film stellt es auch so hin, das man es nicht genau weiß, denn wenn sie das Monster aus Teil 1 wirklich mit Atmowaffen bekämpft haben, könnte die Aussage auch stimmen. Der Film ist sehr Klaustrophobisch gemacht, man weiß nie genau was als nächstes passiert. Dann hat der Film am Ende auch noch ein genialen Twist. 

John Goodman und Mary Elizabeth Winstead liefern eine sehr starke Performance ab, ich würde sogar sagen das es Marys stärkster Film ist, Musik und Kamera sind auch immer sehr gut gewählt, was den Fim übelst spannend macht. Ich habe weder Film Fehler noch Logik Lücken entdecken können im Fim. Nach dem durchwachsen ersten Teil ein großartiger Teil 2. *9,5/10*


----------



## MetalFan (16 Apr. 2016)

*Star Trek Into Darkness *
[2D]



> Für seine Crew alles gebend legt sich Kirk gerne gegen Autoritäten an: Als er Spock aus höchster Not aus einem Vulkan rettet, indem er die Enterprise vor den Augen der Bewohner des fremden Planeten enttarnt, um Spock beamen zu können, verstößt Kirk gegen die oberste Direktive der Föderation. Folgerichtig wird der Captain degradiert und Admiral Christopher Pike übernimmt das Kommando. Kirks Plan, auf die ersehnte Fünf-Jahres-Mission gehen zu können, rückt in weite Ferne. Doch viel Zeit zum Brüten bleibt ihm nicht, denn eine neue Gefahr droht, der die ganze Föderation zum Opfer fallen könnte und die die Gestalt eines einzelnen Mannes mit Namen John Harrison annimmt. Harrison hat eine alte Rechnung zu begleichen, und dafür ist ihm jedes Mittel recht und Opfer nur allzu billig, wie nicht nur die Crew der Enterprise bald feststellen muss…



Zweiter Teil des Star Trek-Reboots von J.J. Abrams mit Chris Pine, Zachary Quinto, Benedict Cumberbatch, 
Karl Urban, Simon Pegg, Zoe Saldana, Anton Yelchin, Alice Eve und Peter Weller.
Die großen Pluspunkte des Films sind Abrams Inszenierung, die Blockbuster würdige Action bzw. CGI-Effekte und der bestens besetze und harmonierende Cast. Dieser trifft mit seiner Leistung auch den Ton der "Vorbilder" und bietet mit Zoe und Alice auch zwei Hingucker :drip:. Die Story ist nicht verkehrt und bietet durchaus tiefgründige Elemente, doch sie ist in der Gesamtheit recht schlicht, nicht immer logisch und muss dem Effekt-Gewitter zuliebe teilweise in den Hintergrund treten. Hardcore-Trekkis dürfte sicher auch das eine oder andere negativ aufstoßen. Aber das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau. Wie im ersten Teil gab es auch hier wieder einen kurzen (und finalen) Auftritt des "echten" Mr. Spock aka Leonard Nimoy. Dieser fällt jedoch deutlich kürzer und weniger bedeutsam aus.
*8/10*
(congo64 - ohne Wertung da nicht objektiv )
(FunkyCop999 - 9/10)​


----------



## Death Row (18 Apr. 2016)

*Straight Outta Compton*

Doku-Drama über die Entstehung von N.W.A. mit den Mitgliedern Dr. Dre, Eazy-E, Ice Cube, Ren und DJ Yella. Der Film spiegelt zudem die Auseinandersetzung der schwarzen Einwohner in Compton mit der überwiegend weißen Polizei wider, welche die Comptoner rassistisch und brutal schikaniert, was leider heute aktueller denn je ist. Wenn man bedenkt, dass es damals wirklich musikalisch und gesellschaftlich so zugegangen ist, ist das spannend und erschreckend zugleich. Die Schauspieler spielen ihre Rollen mit Herz und Seele und sind den Originalen wie aus dem Gesicht geschnitten. Selbst als wenn man mit Rap nichts anfangen kann, wird man hier sehr gut unterhalten. 

*8,5/10 Punkten*

Edit:
Die Gründung des "*Death Row* Records" wird auch gezeigt


----------



## MetalFan (23 Apr. 2016)

*Everest*
[2D]



> „Der Everest ist ohne Zweifel der gefährlichste Ort auf der Erde“, sagt der erfahrene Bergsteiger Rob Hall seiner Gruppe von Amateuren, die bei seiner Firma für 65.000 Dollar eine Tour zum Gipfel gebucht haben. Trotzdem wollen sie alle das Abenteuer auf sich nehmen und unter der Führung von Hall und seinem Team von Kollegen und Sherpas auf den höchsten Berg der Welt klettern. Zu den Kunden gehören unter anderem der Mediziner Beck Weathers aus Texas, der Postangestellte Doug Hansen, die japanische Fed-Ex-Mitarbeiterin Yasuko Namba und der Reporter Jon Krakauer, der über die Expedition berichten will. Nach eingehender Vorbereitung beginnt am 10. Mai 1996 der Aufstieg zum Gipfel. Um Staus auf der Route zu vermeiden, tut sich Halls Gruppe mit der des Kollegen Scott Fischer zusammen. Doch ein Schneesturm bringt die Bergsteiger in tödliche Gefahr.



Auf wahren Begebenheiten basierendes Bergsteiger-Drama aus dem Jahr 2015 mit u. a. Jason Clarke, Jake Gyllenhaal, 
Josh Brolin, Robin Wright, Emily Watson, Michael Kelly, Keira Knightley und Sam Worthington. 
Ein starker Film der mit beeindruckenden Naturaufnahmen und den damit verbundenen körperlichen Leistungen der Schauspieler punktet. 
In Sachen Story hat man sich an die wahren Begebenheiten gehalten und das ganze ohne Heldenpathos und Druck auf die Tränendrüsen in einer Art Dokumentarstil inszeniert. Das sorgt einerseits für ein hohes realistisches Feeling und andererseits für einen gewissen Mangel an Unterhaltungswert/Spannung im ersten Teil des Films. Da der größte Teil der Darsteller die meiste Zeit über in dicken Winterklamotten steckt, lassen sich die schauspielerischen Leistungen schwer beurteilen. Negativ aufgefallen ist jedoch niemand. 
Zum 3D-Effekt kann ich nichts sagen, er wird aber von den Berufskritikern gelobt. 
Leichte Abzüge gibt es für ein paar kontroverse Abweichungen von den tatsächlichen Geschehnissen und einigen unrealistischen Handlungen. Des Weiteren hat man den Umstand dass die Hänge von Leichen gepflastert sind ausgeblendet. 
Erschreckend war auch, das damals schon ein extremer Tourismus auf dem Dach der Welt herrschte und sich bis heute noch verstärkt hat.
*7/10* 
(Hätte ich ihn in 3D gesehen, würde sich die Wertung sicher Richtung 8 entwickeln.)​


----------



## Death Row (26 Apr. 2016)

*Der Marsianer - Rettet Mark Watney*

Wieder ein Film in dem Matt Damon gerettet werden muss  Aber okay, die Mischung aus Komik und Tragik war unterhaltsam, der Film war jedoch eindeutig zu lange. Dadurch, dass er eine ähnliche Rolle schon in "Interstellar" hatte, war für mich einfach der Aha-Effekt weg.

*7/10 Punkten*


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Apr. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Star Wars-Das Erwachen der Macht (3D)*
> 
> Als Star Wars Fan mindestens *12/10*
> 
> *10/10 Punkte*​



Nun endlich in 2D auf Bluray :WOW:

Und ich muss sagen meine Aussage trifft voll zu, der 3D Kino Mist stinkt echt ab. Auch wenn mir Funky jetzt wahrscheinlich wiedermal widerspricht, aber 3D brauch keiner. Es sieht in 2D auf der PS3 mit meinem billigen Samsung TV tausendmal besser aus als auf der großen Leinwand im Kino. Mich hat die gute Quali fast umgehauen, kein Vergleich mit dem Kino.

Zur Story brauch ich ja nix mehr zu sagen.

Deshalb nach wie vor *10/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Apr. 2016)

*Captain America 3 - Civil War​*
Vorweg wer Spaß mit dem Film haben möchte, sollte Avengers 1 und 2 gesehen haben und die vorherigen Captain America Teile, vllt auch noch Ant Man ist aber nicht zwingend notwendig.

Ich will auch nichts zur Story verraten da die eh schon recht simpel gestrickt ist. Die Performance der einzelnen Charaktere finde ich viel interessanter. Nach den ganzen Rechtsstreit um Spiderman ist er jetzt auch endlich in einem Marvel Film von Disney zu sehen und legt gleich mal eines der besten Rollen ab. Tom Holland ist Witzig und hat viel Charm, ich hoffe auf ein Solo Film mit ihm. Paul Rudd hat mir schon in Ant Man super viel Spaß gemacht und kommt auch hier nicht zu kurz. Martin Freeman ist auch mit von der Partie und obwohl er nur wenig Screentime bekommt, macht er seine Rolle als Gefängniswärter hervorragend. Chris Evans verkörpert Captain America immer noch am besten das gleiche gilt für Robert Downey Jr. als Iron Man. Den Schauspieler des Black Panther fand ich ein wenig komisch, aber ansonsten vielen mir nicht viele Negativpunkte auf. Nachdem ich von Avengers 2 nicht so begeistert war, ist Marvel mit Captain America 3 wieder auf einem besseren Weg. Im direkten Vergleich zu Batman V Superman finde ich Captain America 3 Civil War besser gelungen, der Film ist einfach runder und hat die perfekte Mischung aus ernst sein und jokes. *8,8/10 *


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Apr. 2016)

*Star Wars Das Erwachen der Macht (Blu Ray) Review​*
Nachdem ich den Film jetzt 3 mal gesehen habe muss ich meine Wertung von 8,9 nochmal überdenken, vor allem nachdem ich die ganzen Making Of's gesehen habe von der Blu Ray. In dem sie sogar den Millienium Falken 1:1 nachgebaut haben und generell viel Arbeit in das Projekt gesteckt haben. Das Making Of ist übrigens das beste das ich in den letzten Jahren gesehen habe, man sieht von den Anfängen wie George Lucas seine Firma an Disney verkauft, über die Casts der neuen Mitglieder bis hin zu den alten Schauspielern, die erst mal wieder warm werden müssen, da sie Jahrelang nicht am Set waren. Weiter geht es in dem viele markante Szenen im Film gezeigt werden und wie sie das genau Hinterm Set gelöst haben. Sehenswert :thumbup: *10/10* für die Blu Ray die vollgespickt mit Hintergrund Wissen ist und noch eine verlängerte Version des Kino Films enthält.


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Apr. 2016)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Star Wars Das Erwachen der Macht (Blu Ray) Review​*
> Sehenswert :thumbup: *10/10*...



Bestand da je ein Zweifel dran???


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Apr. 2016)

Endlich mal geschafft, die letzten beiden Folgen zu schauen 
Die 3te und finale Staffel (  ) ist mal wieder nervenaufreibend und gelungen und Sylvia hat wieder mehr Bildschirmpräsens als in der 2ten Staffel.
Den Machern ist es nochmals gelungen, eine spannende, mitreißende Geschichte mit vielen Wendungen und tollen Darstellern zu präsentieren. Sehr schön fand ich auch, dass es nicht so ganz das alles bereinigende Happy End gab. 
Vielleicht eine der besten niederländischen Serien aller Zeiten? So viele habe ich noch nicht gesehen  Zum Abschluss gebe ich noch mal volle *10 von 10 Punkten*
Bald sehe ich ja Sylvia dann im Blade Runner-Sequel ​


----------



## Death Row (1 Mai 2016)

*Captain America: Civil War (oder Avengers 3: Civil War)*

Nachdem gestrigen Kinobesuch war ich vollkommen geplättet: wie sich alle die Köpfe einschlagen UND dazu noch eine interessante Story aufgebaut wird ist sicher nicht einfach, aber hier hat es super geklappt. Hier wirkte keiner auf mich deplatziert, jeder hatte seinen Spielraum um sich zu entfalten. Die Effekte und die Choereographien waren wie gewohnt erste Sahne. Daniel Brühl hat seine Rolle ebenfalls gut gemeistert. 

Alles in allem

*10/10 Punkten*

.....
Elizabeth Olsen, Marisa Tomei, Emily Vancamp, Scarlett Johansson


----------



## Toolman (6 Mai 2016)

*The First Avenger: Civil War (2016)

*
Joa, war ganz ok. Ein wenig Batman v Superman reloaded 

​


FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Nach den ganzen Rechtsstreit um Spiderman ist er jetzt auch endlich in einem Marvel Film von Disney zu sehen...
> ...ich hoffe auf ein Solo Film mit ihm.


Da bist du wohl nicht bis zum Ende sitzen geblieben. 
Aber mal im Ernst, der wievielte Spiderman Reboot wird das dann??? Mit dem wievielten Schauspieler? Dem Dritten?


----------



## Death Row (6 Mai 2016)

Streng genommen ist er sogar der vierte. Es gab mal ne Serie von Anno Tobak


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Mai 2016)

*The Danish Girl​*

Das Thema der Transsexualität in den 20er Jahren in Koppenhagen, ist für die beiden Einer Wegner( Eddy Redmayne) und Gerda Wegner(Alicia Vikander) ein schweres Unterfangen. Einer soll für seine Frau Gerda Modell stehen und zwar als Frau, zuerst weigert er sich macht es nach, der Überredung seiner Frau dann aber doch und lernt auf einmal die Feministische Seite an sich kennen. Das geht so weit das er sich immer mehr als Frau fühlt und später sogar durch Operationen selbst zu einer werden will. Melancholisch, gefühlvoll und kunstvoll mit starken Bildern einen tollen Soundtrack der die Bilder schön untermalt und einem starken Cast, ein grandioser Film. Eddy Redmayne der schon den Stephen Hawkings in die Endeckung der Unendlichkeit genial gespielt hat legt auch in diesem Film wieder eine Performance hin die ihres gleichen sucht, eine Transexuelle zu spielen finde ich extrem schwer. Alicia Vikander hat zurecht den Oscar für die beste Nebendarstellerin bekommen so eine starke Performance habe ich schon lange nicht mehr von einer Schauspielerin gesehen. Einziger Kritikpunkt dem Film fehlt es ein wenig an Sozilakritik, es geht zu sehr um die beiden Einer und Gerda und man sieht zu wenig von den Ausmaßen der Transexualität in der Öffentlichkeit. *8/10*


----------



## MetalFan (14 Mai 2016)

*Mortdecai - Der Teilzeitgauner*



> Der einfallsreiche Kunsthändler Charlie Mortdecai hat eigentlich alles, was man sich so wünschen kann: Er hat eine wunderschöne Frau an seiner Seite und lebt wie ein König – nur leider ist er auch pleite. Da kommt es ihm nur gelegen, dass ein kostbares Gemälde gestohlen wird und Inspektor Alistair Martland ausgerechnet ihn damit beauftragt, bei der Suche zu helfen. Mortdecai denkt sich: Wenn er das Bild schon ausfindig machen kann, dann könnte er es doch bei der Gelegenheit und mit Hilfe seines getreuen Dieners Jock auch gleich selbst behalten. Fehlt nur noch ein ausgeklügelter Plan und natürlich viel Glück, denn die Konkurrenz in Form eines international gesuchten Terroristen und eines habgierigen amerikanischen Milliardärs schläft nicht…



Kriminalkomödie mit Johnny Depp, Gwyneth Paltrow, Paul Bettany, Ewan McGregor, Olivia Munn, Michael Culkin und Jeff Goldblum.
Die Voraussetzungen für einen guten Film waren in Form einer interessanten Storyidee und eines prominenten Casts gegeben. 
Doch zum Nachteil des Films hat man Depp den namensgebenden Protagonisten sehr schräg interpretieren lassen. 
Darüber hinaus schwanken die witzigen Momente des Films zwischen gelungen und arger Blödelei bzw. zwanghaft komisch sein. 
Hätte man die Sache etwas ernsthafter angegangen wäre aus dem Cast auch noch mehr herauszuholen gewesen. 
Schade fand ich auch, das Olivia :drip: im Ggs. zu Gwyneth nur eine kurze Screentime hat.
*5-6/10*

*The Informers*



> The Informers erzählt mehrere, in den frühen 1980er Jahren angesiedelte, Geschichten. In allen geht es um Menschen, deren Leben geprägt sind von existentieller Sinnentleerung.



Ein auf mehreren Kurzgeschichten aus der Feder von Bret Easton Ellis basierendes Drama mit weitestgehend unbekannten Darstellern. 
In Nebenrollen sind jedoch einige prominente Gesichter zu sehen, diese seien nachfolgend angegeben: 
Amber Heard, Billy Bob Thornton, Kim Basinger, Winona Ryder, Mickey Rourke.
Eins vorweg: ich bin in Sachen filmischer Qualität hart im nehmen und schaue mir i. d. R. auch den größten Mist bis zum Schluss an. 
Dies gilt auch für diesen Film, jedoch war der innere Impuls die Stopptaste zu drücken wie selten zuvor. Der Film hat keine in sich schlüssige bzw, sinnige Handlung. Das Gezeigte spielt sich stattdessen in gesellschaftskritischen Zwischenebenen ab. 
Extrem zäh, anstrengend und mit geringen Unterhaltungswert. Die wahrhaft einzig positiven Aspekte des Films sind allen voran die sehr freizügige Amber :drip:, die prominenten, wenn auch vergeudeten, Nebendarsteller und die 80er Jahre Atmosphäre.
Unter dem Strich einer der schwächsten/schlechtesten Filme die ich je gesehen habe.
*2/10*

*G.I. Joe: Die Abrechnung*
[Extended Action Cut, 2D]



> Die eigentlich recht wehrhafte Elite-Einheit G.I. Joe, mit Roadblock als neuem Anführer und Captain Duke Hauser als Elite-Spezialist, wird von einer höheren Instanz attackiert und soll vollständig ausgelöscht werden. Bei der perfide geplanten Liquidierungsaktion sterben viele Mitglieder der kampferprobten Elite-Truppe. Die Begründung, welche vonseiten der Regierung für die Bevölkerung bereitgehalten wird, besagt, dass die ehemaligen Beschützer der Nation ihre Loyalität gegenüber ihrem Land gekündigt hätten. Glaubwürdig ist dies nicht und schon bald offenbart sich, dass die zwielichtige Organisation Cobra hinter dem Anschlag auf die Joes steckt. Von diesen überlebt lediglich eine kleine Truppe bestehend unter anderem aus dem hochgewachsenen Roadblock und der verführerischen Lady Jaye. Die Überlebenden beschließen, der Verschwörung gegen die Nation und ihre Beschützer auf den Grund zu gehen. Unterstützung erhalten sie dabei von dem zwar etwas in die Jahre gekommenen, aber immer noch recht schlagfertigen General Joe Colton, seines Zeichens ehemaliger Gründer und Namensgeber der Elite-Einheit G.I. Joe.



Actionfilm und Fortsetzung der G.I. Joe-Reihe u. a. mit Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson, Channing Tatum, Adrianne Palicki, 
Jonathan Pryce, Ray Stevenson, Byung-hun Lee, Elodie Yung, Ray Park und Bruce Willis.
Den ersten Teil fand ich, auch wenn meine Erinnerungen daran wage sind, damals gar nicht mal so verkehrt. 
Jedoch hat er sich mit einer dummen Logiklücke gegen Ende selbst in's Knie geschossen.
In der Fortsetzung wechseln sich auch Licht und Schatten ab während es sehr häufig an allen Ecken und Enden rummst. 
So richtig warmgeworden bin ich mit dem Film über die gesamte Laufzeit hinweg nicht wirklich. Der Cast ist zwar durchaus (optisch) ansprechend aber weitestgehend Blass. Das Mitwirken von Bruce kann man getrost unter Marketingmaßnahme verbuchen.
Alles in Allem solide Popcorn-Action bei der durchaus mehr drin gewesen wäre.
*6/10*
(Toolman - 6/10)
(Death Row - 8/10)​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Mai 2016)

*Uncharted 4​*
Zwar kein Film sondern ein Action Adventure für die Playstation 4, aber da es so aufgebaut ist wie ein Film denke ich mal das geht in Ordnung. 

Uncharted 4 spielt nach dem 3 Teil, Nathan Drake hat sich zur Ruhe gesetzt und wollte eigentlich aufhören mit den Abenteuern. Plötzlich tritt sein verloren geglaubter Bruder auf und steckt in Schwierigkeiten. Er hätte einem Drogenbaron versprochen den größten Piratenschatz von ''Henry Avery'' zu finden, leider kann er dieses unterfangen nicht alleine lösen also überredet er sein Bruder und schon sind sie auch schon mitten im Abenteuer.
Das Gameplay geht wieder schön flott von der Hand, Klettern, Schießen, Rätsel lösen, all das ist schön in das Spiel eingebaut und wirkt zu keiner Zeit aufgesetzt. Die gut erzählte Story mit einigen lustigen Szenen die aber nie übertrieben wirken sondern immer gut in die Story reinpassen, ungefähr so wie bei einem Marvel Film, die tollen Sprecher und der geniale Soundtrack machen den Rest. Teil 1-3 hatte schon eine gute Grafik, aber die Grafikleistung die sie in dem neuen Teil präsentieren, stellt alles bis dato gesehene in den Schatten, noch nie war eine Grafik so schön, noch nie waren die Animationen der Charaktere so Butterweich, noch nie hat man ein Spiel gehabt mit so vielen Panorama Landschaften, wo man am liebsten von jedem Level ein Foto machen will. Auf der einen Seite ziehe ich den Hut vor Naughty Dog, mir mit den Letzten Teil nochmal so ein Geniales? Perfektes? Hammergeiles? Beeindruckendes? Ich finde kein Wort für das Spiel abzuliefern. Auf der anderen Seite bin ich zu Tränen gerührt da diese Spiel wohl das letzte der so großartigen* Uncharted* Reihe sein wird. *10/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (15 Mai 2016)

*Warm Bodies*



> Nach einer Seuche ist der Großteil der amerikanischen Bevölkerung zu Zombies geworden und wandelt stöhnend durch die Straßen auf der Suche nach menschlicher Beute. Diese hat sich zum Schutz in einer Stadt verbarrikadiert und versucht, dem Schrecken durch die Untoten zu entgehen. Als sich der Zombie R eines Tages in Richtung Stadt auf Nahrungssuche begibt, sieht er das menschliche Mädchen Julie, das von einigen Untoten angegriffen wird. Kurzentschlossen retter er sie und versteckt sie in seinem Zuhause, einer alten Boeing 747. Bald merkt Julie, dass R anders ist als die übrigen Zombies...



Dieser Film mit Nicholas Hoult, Teresa Palmer, John Malkovich, Analeigh Tipton, Rob Corddry und Dave Franco lässt sich am besten als Liebeskomödie gepaart mit etwas Zombie-Apokalypse in Gestalt eines modernen Märchens beschreiben.
Dabei verzichtet der Film weitestgehend auf Kitsch und kann mit diversen lustigen & blutigen Momenten sowie einem coolen Soundtrack dienen. Der Cast ist sympathisch und macht seine Sache gut. Kritisieren kann man eine gewisse Oberflächlichkeit die sich durch den gesamten Film zieht. Unterm Strich kein Meisterwerk, aber der Film tut niemandem weh und ist auf seine Art erfrischend.
*6-7/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 7/10)
(dianelized - 6/10)

Kick-Ass 2



> Für "Kick-Ass" Dave und "Hit-Girl" Mindy stehen die schulischen Abschlussprüfungen bevor und das, obwohl sie sich gerade erst zu einem erfolgreichen Superhelden-Paar zusammengeschlossen haben und mit ganz anderen Dingen beschäftigt sind als Schule und Lernen. Als sich Mindy eines Nachts nach draußen schleichen will, um wieder in die Rolle des Hit-Girl zu schlüpfen, wird sie erwischt und trifft daraufhin die Entscheidung, fortan keine Verbrechen mehr bekämpfen zu wollen. Kick-Ass muss sich auf die Suche nach neuen Partnern begeben und wird in der Amateur-Helden-Gruppierung "Justice Forever" unter der Leitung von Colonel Stars and Stripes fündig. Nach einiger Zeit verläuft die Bekämpfung von Verbrechen auch schon recht erfolgreich. Dies ruft allerdings den auf Rache sinnenden Chris D'Amico auf den Plan, der sich mittlerweile schlicht "The Motherfucker" nennt...



Action-Komödie u. a. mit Aaron Taylor-Johnson, Chloë Grace Moretz, Christopher Mintz-Plasse, Morris Chestnut, Jim Carrey, Lindy Booth, Claudia Lee, Clark Duke, Donald Faison und Lyndsy Fonseca.
Den ersten Teil habe ich vor Jahren gesehen und er hat mir gefallen. Darüber hinaus wird er mir auch immer als der Film Gedächtnis bleiben, bei dem mir Lyndsy zum ersten Mal aufgefallen ist.  Umso mehr habe ich mich natürlich über die Fortsetzung gefreut.
Was soll ich sagen... Teil 2 fand ich einfach nur geil! Diese Mischung aus Blut, Gewalt und Humor hat im Zusammenspiel mit dem Cast genau meinen Geschmack getroffen. Ich habe Tränen gelacht. Der Film hätte ruhig noch etwas länger gehen können, da die Missetaten der "Toxischen Megafotzen" doch etwas kurz abgehandelt wurden. Leider war Lyndsy nur für ein paar Sekunden teil des Films.
*9/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 9/10)​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (21 Mai 2016)

*X-Men - Apocalypse​*
Ich mag die neuen X-Men, seit First Class fieber ich immer jeden Film hinterher. Auch der neue Teil kann sich wieder sehen lassen. Vorweg ich fand in dem Film wurden die Zusammenhänge aus Teil 1 und 2 der neuen Reihe gut erklärt, es kommt aber trotzdem besser wenn man die Filme gesehen hat. Vor allem ist es von Vorteil, den aller ersten X-Men gesehen zu haben, dann weiß man noch etwas besser Bescheid um Wolverine, Magneto, Jean Grey und Cyclops. Ist aber wie gesagt nicht Pflicht. Ich will auch nicht viel Spoilern nur so viel in diesem Film steht Magneto mehr im Mittelpunkt, aber gegen anderen Kritikern finde ich haben die anderen auch genug Screentime bekommen. Außer Psylocke kommt mir etwas zu kurz rüber, da hätte ich mir ein wenig mehr Screentime gewünscht, nachdem sie doch so groß angekündigt wurde. Quicksilver hat im neuen Film auch deutlich mehr Screentime bekommen, wie noch in Days of the Future Past. Zudem hat er wieder den lustigsten Moment im ganzen Film bekommen wie auch schon im letzten Teil. 

Wer mit dem CGI Gewitter von Batman V Superman leben konnte wird hier auch sein Spaß haben, gewaltige Zerstörungswut und ein Hammer Bild mit einem sehr gutem 3D heben den Kino Spaß deutlich. Der Soundtrack kommt schon fast an ein Hans Zimmer ran, so orchestral und opulent habe ich ihn noch nie in einem X-Men gesehen, bekommt man gleich Gänsehaut. Aber der Film hat natürlich nicht nur gute Seiten, das Storytelling ist im neuen Teil wesentlich seichter, als noch in Days of the Future Past. Auf der einen Seite ist das ein Vorteil, weil dann verzettelt man sich nicht so wie in Batman V Superman, auf der anderen Seite ist es halt das, gut gegen böse Ding was man einfach schon zu oft hatte, da fand ich die Story von Captain America besser gelungen. Zudem hätte man auch etwas mehr Zeit in der Schule für Mutanten verbringen können um Cyclops und Jean beim Trainieren zusehen zu können. Kam leider auch etwas zu kurz, da würde ich mir eine Serie wünschen. Alles in allem ein gelungener Teil 3. Besser als BvS etwas schlechter als Captain America 3. *8,7/10*


----------



## Death Row (21 Mai 2016)

*Die 5. Welle*

Leider hat man im Film viel Potenzial verschenkt und die ersten 4 Wellen zu schnell abgefrühstückt bis die 5. Welle ansteht. Ich hätte es auch weitaus besser gefunden, wenn Chloe auf sich alleine gestellt wäre, aber nöööö, sie braucht ja nen männlichen Begleiter an der Seite in den sie sich auch noch verliebt. Auch wie die Aliens sich in der 5. Welle verhalten haben war für mich schnell vorhersehbar.
Das Ende wurde wahrscheinlich in der Hoffnung auf eine Fortsetzung gedreht, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären. Darstellerisch war Chloe noch das Beste, Liev Schreiber blieb blass.

*6/10 Punkten*


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Mai 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Die 5. Welle*
> 
> ...aber nöööö, sie braucht ja nen männlichen Begleiter an der Seite in den sie sich auch noch verliebt...



Les ich da etwas Eifersucht raus?


----------



## Death Row (21 Mai 2016)

Ja dieses Klischee eben


----------



## Death Row (23 Mai 2016)

*Django Unchained*

Actionreiche Hommage an den Italo-Western. Schauspielerisch haben alle Darsteller eine Höchstleistung geboten, besonders Leonardo DiCaprio war brilliant. Leider war der Film an vielen Stellen sehr langgezogen. Das hätte man deutlich kürzen können meiner Meinung nach. Nichtsdestotrotz eine tolle Unterhaltung für Tarantino-Fans. Der Soundtrack war ebenfalls stimmig, mit den Hip-Hop-Tracks brach man auch ein wenig mit den Traditionen eines klassischen Westerns. 

*8/10 Punkten*


----------



## Death Row (27 Mai 2016)

*Regression*

Psychothriller mit Ethan Hawke und Emma Watson. Leider eher durchschnittliche Kost mit teils hanebüchenen Erklärungen, Emma blieb da der einzige Sonnenschein, wenn auch selten zu sehen.

*6/10 Punkten*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Mai 2016)

*Warcraft - The Beginning​*
Warcraft - The Beginning geht 2h und ist ab 12 Jahren Freigegeben, das ist gleich ein wenig das Problem des Films. Denn die Teuerste Spiele Verfilmung, hat echt unglaublich gute Schlachten zu bieten und ein CGI das definitiv die neue Referenz ist, allerdings sieht man in den Schlachten kaum Blut und das finde ich etwas Schade, hätte man daraus ein 300 gemacht, wäre das einfach ein Fest gewesen im Kino. Versteht mich nicht falsch der Film ist nicht schlecht aber durch einem Bombastischen Soundtrack und den Epischen Schlachten hätte so ein FSK ab 16 den Film gut getan, naja sei es drum. Das nächste Problem sind die Schauspieler die zwar eine solide Vorstellung abliefern, aber man einfach keinen von denen kennt und so wirkt der Film an manchen stellen vom Schauspielerischen wie ein B-Movie, warum hat man bei so einem Budget nicht bessere Schauspieler bekommen???

Der Film hat seine Stärken und für Fans von den Computerspielen ein Muss, alle anderen sollten vielleicht ein Bogen drum machen. *7,5/10*​


----------



## Sven. (28 Mai 2016)

Ich lese es hier überhaupt nicht ich möchte mir die Filme lieber auf DVD kaufen so wie Star Wars Teil 7, ich gehe auch nicht mehr ins Kino weil wir keins mehr haben, wie gesagt mein letzter Film denn ich mir angesehen habe war Unbroken von Angelina Jolie


----------



## MetalFan (2 Juni 2016)

*The Internship / Prakti.com*



> Billy und Nick (Owen Wilson), zwei Armbanduhren-Verkäufer der alten Schule, haben so ihre Probleme mit der sich ständig wandelnden digitalen Alltagswelt. Als sie ihre Jobs verlieren, hecken sie einen Plan aus: Sie wollen sich zwei der begehrten Praktika beim Mega-Konzern Google schnappen. Dort verdient ein Praktikant nämlich gut und gerne 6000 Dollar im Monat und betreut Projekte, die in anderen Firmen nur für Festangestellte reserviert sind. Auf 1500 freie Stellen kommen jährlich jedoch 40000 Bewerber – und Google nimmt nur die Superstars unter ihnen. Als sich die beiden Mittvierziger am Ende tatsächlich mitten in einem Bataillon von brillanten Studenten an vorderster Front des Internetgiganten wiederfinden, müssen sie das technische Genie in sich entdecken, um zu beweisen, dass ihre kostbaren Arbeitskräfte absolut unverzichtbar sind...



Komödie mit Vince Vaughn, Owen Wilson, Rose Byrne und Aasif Mandvi.
Dieser Film hat seine starken wie auch schwachen Momente und kombiniert eine Feel Good-Komödie mit einer Google-Dauerwerbesednung. Gerade letzterem muss man sich vor dem Film bewusst sein. Leider raubt dieser Umstand dem Film einiges an Potenzial. Man fokussiert sich darüber hinaus auch stark auf "Oldies vs. Nerds" was auch keine wirklich neue Idee ist.
Dank der beiden Hauptdarsteller kann man einen Blick riskieren.
*5/10*

*Carrie* (2013)
[Alternate Cut]



> Carrie White ist ein Einzelkind und wächst bei ihrer extrem religiösen Mutter Margaret auf. Der streng erzogene Teenager hat Schwierigkeiten, sich in den Schulalltag einzugliedern und Freunde zu finden. Die unsichere und schüchterne Carrie ist ein leichtes Opfer für Schikanen und wird regelmäßig zum Ziel von Hänseleien und Streichen ihrer Mitschüler. Verzweifelt versucht sie, sich zu wehren und entdeckt dabei schließlich, dass sie telekinetische Fähigkeiten besitzt. Mit dieser neuen Macht ausgestattet, scheut sie sich nicht, ihre Kräfte gegen ihre Peiniger einzusetzen. Am Tag des Abschlussballs kommt es schließlich zur Katastrophe: Die Schulkameraden gehen endgültig zu weit und reizen Carrie bis zur Belastungsgrenze. Diese nimmt daraufhin fürchterliche Rache...



Horrorfilm basierend auf einem Roman von Stephen King mit Chloë Grace Moretz, Julianne Moore, 
Gabriella Wilde, Ansel Elgort und Judy Greer. Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich den Roman nicht gelesen und auch die früheren Verfilmungen nicht gesehen habe. Dadurch war der Stoff für mich neu. 
Die Story ist eine Mischung aus (religiösem) Coming-of-Age und einer Prise (Splatter) Horror. Zur Vorgeschichte bzw. den Hintergründen erfährt man so gut wie gar nichts, so dass man sich vieles Selbst zusammenreimen muss um das Geschehen/Verhalten im Ansatz nachvollziehen zu können. Dieser Umstand macht es nicht einfach den Film zu schauen und dürfte nicht jedermanns Sache sein. Chloë zeigt sich auch hier von ihrer guten Seite. Man hatte bei ihr jedoch keinen Mut zur Hässlichkeit. Julianne Moore mag ich von Haus aus nicht und dadurch muss sie nicht viel tun um die Rolle des Unsympathen mit leben zu füllen. 
Judy macht ihre Sache auch sehr ordentlich und ich habe mich gefreut sie auch mal wieder zu sehen.
*6/10*
(Death Row - 8/10)​


----------



## Toolman (3 Juni 2016)

*Let's Be Cops - Die Party Bullen (2014)*

Der Filmtitel verspricht genau das, was man erwartet. Mittelmäßigen Klamauk nach altbewährtem Schema. Ein ehemaliger Mittelmaß-Footballer (Jake Johnson) und ein wenig erfolgreicher Spieleprogrammierer (Damon Wayans jr.) entdecken zufällig wie angesagt sie in Polizistenverkleidung sind und entschließen sich kurzerhand die Rollen noch weiter zu spielen. Daraus entstehen natürlich entsprechend aberwitzige Situationen, die am Ende (unrealistisch wie eh und jeh) in einem Happy End münden.
Der Cast ist mehr oder weniger bekannt, die beiden Hauptdarsteller können ebensowenig überzeugen wie der Gastauftritt von Andy Garcia, den ich ja eigentlich sehr mag. Auch Nina Dobrev kann während ihrer recht kurzen und überflüssigen Screenzeit nicht überzeugen.
Es gibt weitaus bessere Low-Budget Komödien mit dem gleichen Schnittmuster, ich gebe *5/10* Punkte


*The Wolf Of Wall Street (2014)*

Bei jedem Film mit Leo erwähne ich direkt am Anfang, dass ich DiCaprio eigentlich garnicht mag - nur um dann doch zuzugeben, dass der Film mit ihm nicht schlecht ist.  So auch hier. Als ich die BluRay in Händen hielt und auf der Rückseite die Lauflänge von 180 Minuten sah dachte ich nur: "Oh Gott, ein DiCaprio Film über die Wallstreet mit 180 Minuten Laufzeit - hoffentlich überstehe ich den"
Aber er hat mich wiedermal eines besseren belehrt. Der Film war zu keiner Zeit langweilig, es gab wenig Lückenfüller und viele witzige Szenen, die Story (basierend auf einer wahren Begebenheit) war sehr gut erzählt und der Cast hat mit ein paar wenigen Abstrichen gute Arbeit geleistet. Neben DiCaprio konnten auch Hill und vor allem Margot Robbie :drip: überzeugen!
Alles in allem hat mich der Film doch gut unterhalten und ich gebe *8,5/10* Punkte


*Der Equalizer (2014)*

Ich liebe ja solche "Einer gegen alle" Movies  Auch dieser Film hat mich bestens unterhalten. Diese leicht überspitzten Rollen der (fast) unbesiegbaren Weltenretter sind immer wieder klasse 
Denzel hat hier einen sehr guten Job gemacht. Er spielt eine eher undurchsichtige Person, die scheibar ein geordnetes und friedliches Leben führt(e). Doch als eine junge Dame (Moretz) Hilfe benötigt kommt sein wahres Ich zum Vorschein, und das arbeitet nicht in einem Baumarkt...
Washington hat im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes den ganzen Film alleine auf seinen Schultern getragen, der restliche Cast ist doch eher unbekannt. Und Cloe Moretz ist auch eher vernachlässigbar, weil sie nur am Anfang als "Tropfen, der das Fass zum Überlaufen bringt" und ganz am Ende kurz zu sehen ist.
Cool fand ich die Vorläufe vor einem Kampf, der Equalizer kann in Sekundenbruchteilen das Kampfszenario durchspielen und sich so blitzschnell auf seine Gegner und die Umgebung einstellen. Die Tatsache, dass er dafür niemals eine Waffe benötigt macht das Ganze noch interessanter. Denn der Baumarkt gibt ja genug Material und Werkzeug her...  
*8/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (11 Juni 2016)

*X-Men: Erste Entscheidung*
[2D]



> Lange bevor sie zu erbitterten Feinden wurden, waren Charles „Professor X“ Xavier und Erik „Magneto“ Lehnsherr enge Freunde. Mit ihren ungeheuren Mutanten-Kräften versuchen sie in den 1960ern, den Lauf einer Welt zu korrigieren, die im Angesicht der Kuba-Krise ins Chaos zu entgleisen droht. Zu diesem Zweck gründen sie eine geheime Privatschule für „begabte Jugendliche“ – denn sie wissen längst, dass sie nicht die einzigen Mutanten sind. Doch der behütet aufgewachsene Charles und der Holocaust-Überlebende Erik vertreten derart konträre Menschenbilder, dass es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis ihre Allianz zerbricht und eine ganze Generation von Mutanten Partei ergreifen muss...



Prequel der X-Men Action-Comic-Saga aus dem Jahr 2011 bei der Matthew Vaughn auf dem Regiestuhl saß.
Vor der Kamera zu sehen sind u. a. James McAvoy, Michael Fassbender, Kevin Bacon, Rose Byrne, 
Jennifer Lawrence, Nicholas Hoult, Zoë Kravitz und January Jones. 
Gelungene Vorgeschichte die das zur Jahrtausendwende gestartete filmische X-Men-Universum gleich viel runder macht. Die Story ist alles andere als total daneben, aber auch nicht perfekt. Die Optik/Effekte wissen zu überzeugen, wenn es auch besseres geben soll. Der Cast ist sehenswert und macht seine Sache sehr gut. Ich wurde gut unterhalten.
*7-8/10*

*X-Men: Zukunft ist Vergangenheit*
[Rogue Cut, 2D]



> In der Zukunft stehen die Mutanten kurz vor dem Aussterben, weil sie von Killer-Robotern gejagt und getötet werden: den Sentinels. Aufgrund der Bedrohung arbeiten die einstigen Gegner Magneto und Charles Xavier zusammen – ihr Plan sieht vor, den Terror durch die Sentinels gar nicht erst zuzulassen. Dazu schicken sie Wolverines Bewusstsein mit Hilfe von Kitty Pryde in die Vergangenheit, da sich sein Geist von den Folgen einer solchen Zeitreise erholen kann. In der Vergangenheit soll Wolverine eine Tat Mystiques verhindern, die den Bau der Sentinels erst möglich machte; der Eingriff würde also die Zukunft im Sinne der Mutanten verändern. Doch dafür muss Wolverine erst ein Team aus Mutanten zusammenstellen – was sich als schwierig erweist. Der junge Charles Xavier etwa ist in einem miserablen psychischen Zustand…



Fortsetzung des 2011er X-Men-Prequels, dieses Mal mit Bryan Singer als Regisseur.
Im Cast sind u. a. Hugh Jackman, James McAvoy, Michael Fassbender, Jennifer Lawrence, Halle Berry, Nicholas Hoult, Patrick Stewart, 
Ian McKellen und Peter Dinklage vertreten. Was soll ich sagen... Der Vorgänger war schon gut, doch dieser Teil setzt dem Ganzen noch einen drauf. Das Spiel mit den (alten) Mutanten der ersten Stunde und deren jüngeren Ichs bzw. den neuen Mutanten ist klasse gelungen. 
Da kann einem als Fan der Reihe das Herz aufgehen. Sie Story ist packend und erinnert etwas an das Terminator-Franchise. Ich mag gerade die Thematisierung der Angst vor allem was "anders" ist und dessen Bekämpfung durch die Mehrheit. Dies lässt sich auch in das tatsächliche Weltgeschehen übertragen. Der Cast ist auch hier wieder bestens besetzt und spielfreudig. Effekte und Action sind State of the Art. Gerade die "Superzeitlupen-Sequenz im Pentagon" gehört mit zu dem Besten was ich je gesehen habe. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn - Spitze!
*9-10/10*
(Death Row - 8,5/10)​


----------



## MetalFan (19 Juni 2016)

*Self/less: Der Fremde in mir*



> Damian Hale war es sein ganzes Leben lang gewohnt, immer das zu bekommen, was er wollte. Er stellte seine Macht ganz in den Dienst seines Firmenimperiums und opferte dafür sogar den Kontakt zu seiner Tochter. Als Hale die Diagnose bekommt, dass er unheilbar an Krebs erkrankt ist und bald sterben wird, verfällt er nach kurzer Trauer in sein übliches Verhaltensmuster: Er nutzt seine Privilegien, um sich Lebenszeit zu erkaufen. Albright, Strippenzieher einer elitären Geheimorganisation, macht Hale mit einem „Shedding“ genannten Verfahren vertraut, bei dem der Geist des Kranken in den gesunden Körper eines anderen Mannes verpflanzt wird. Die Operation gelingt. Schnell genießt Hale sein neues Leben als „Edward“, freundet sich mit Anton an, der ihm die Gastfreundschaft von New Orleans zeigt. Doch etwas scheint nicht zu stimmen...



Sci-Fi-Actionthriller mit Ryan Reynolds, Natalie Martinez und Ben Kingsley.
Interessante wenn auch eher oberflächlich abgehandelte Story. Fängt recht stark an entwickelt sich aber im Verlauf recht vorhersehbar. 
Ryan Reynolds macht seine Sache ordentlich, dennoch fehlt in „seinem Teil des Films“ die schauspielerische Präsenz und Erhabenheit 
von Ben Kingsley. Solider Film der durchaus mehr hätte bieten können.
*6-7/10*

*Honig im Kopf*



> Die junge Tilda liebt ihren Großvater Amandus über alles. Der erkrankt jedoch an Alzheimer, wodurch er zunehmend vergesslicher wird und sich zu Hause nicht mehr zurechtzufinden scheint. Für das in die Jahre gekommene Familienoberhaupt stehen daher alle Zeichen auf Seniorenheim. Niko, der Vater von Tilda und Sohn von Amandus, hält es für das Beste, den alten Mann in Betreuung zu geben. Doch die elfjährige Tilda akzeptiert diese Entscheidung keineswegs. Stattdessen macht sie deutlich, dass sie auch noch ein gewichtiges Wort bei der Amandus betreffenden Zukunftsgestaltung mitzureden hat. Kurzerhand entführt Tilda den verdutzten Opa, der so gerne noch einmal Venedig sehen würde.



Tragikkomödie gepaart mit etwas Roadmovie von und mit Till Schweizer. Darüber hinaus sind u. a. noch Dieter Hallervorden, 
Emma Schweiger, Jeanette Hain und diverse bekannte Kollegen/-innen zu sehen.
Sich der Demenz/Alzheimer-Thematik mit einer Komödie zu widmen ist keine einfache Aufgabe und erfordert durchaus auch Mut. 
Schweiger und Co haben dies nicht in Gänze gelungen gemeistert, aber bei weitem auch nicht so total gegen die Wand gefahren wie man vielen Zuschauerkritiken entnehmen kann. Für einen großen Wurf hätte man das Ganze realistischer gestalten, auf den einen oder anderen klamaukigen Einfall verzichten und sich auch etwas kürzer fassen können. Zu Gute halten kann man den Machern, das sie nicht im extremen Umfang auf eine Reaktion der Tränendrüsen der Zuschauer aus sind. Beim Cast stechen eindeutig Dieter Hallervorden und Emma Schweiger positiv heraus. Unterm Strich ein nicht perfekter Film für die Familie der aber auch keinen Totalschaden darstellt. Inwiefern sich Betroffenen bzw. Angehörige von diesem Film unterhalten lassen können, kann ich mangels Erfahrung nicht einschätzen.
*6-7/10*

*Southpaw*



> Halbschwergewichts-Weltmeister Billy Hope ist auf dem Gipfel des Erfolgs. Gerade hat der Boxer zum vierten Mal seinen Titel verteidigt und genießt mit seiner wunderbaren Familie ein Bilderbuchleben. Doch dann wirft ihn der tragische Tod seiner Frau Maureen aus der Bahn. Billy verliert sich in Alkohol und Drogen, bis ihm schließlich das Sorgerecht für seine Tochter und sein Haus weggenommen werden. Als er ganz am Boden angekommen zu sein scheint, bittet er den ehemaligen Boxer Tick, ihn zu trainieren. Der Coach schafft es, Billy nicht nur sportlich, sondern auch menschlich allmählich zu alter Stärke zurückzuführen. Nun will er seine Tochter zurückgewinnen und als Profi-Boxer neue Erfolge feiern. Doch dazu muss er mit seinem größten Gegner ringen: sich selbst.



(Sport)Drama mit Jake Gyllenhaal, Rachel McAdams, Forest Whitaker, Naomie Harris und Curtis '50 Cent' Jackson.
Ich hatte im Vorfeld große Erwartungen an den Film. Diese wurden jedoch leider weitestgehend nicht erfüllt. Handwerklich ist der Film ohne Frage gut gemacht und die Kampfszenen erinnern, in der Art und Weise wie sie die Zuschauer packen sollen und gleichermaßen unrealistisch sind, stark an die Rocky-Filme mit Sly. Die Story ist alles andere als Innovativ, recht vorhersehbar und klischeebehaftet.
Bei den Darstellern sticht das Trio Gyllenhaal, Whitaker und McAdams heraus, wobei Erstgenannter 
den Film sehr gut trägt. Alle anderen bleiben gemäß ihrer Rollen blass. 
Ohne zu viel zu verraten, der Titel hat mit 99 % des Films nichts zu tun.
*6/10*

*The Intern / Man lernt nie aus*



> Der 70-jährige Ben Whittaker fühlt sich in seinem Ruhestand nicht sonderlich erfüllt, wird es doch nach mehreren Versuchen, neue Hobbys zu finden, doch zu einer immer größeren Herausforderung, seine freie Zeit sinnvoll zu gestalten. Daher ergreift er eines Tages die Chance, als Senior-Praktikant bei einer erfolgreichen Mode-Website anzufangen. Deren Gründerin und Chefin Jules Ostin staunt nicht schlecht, als der rüstige Neuzugang zu seinem ersten Tag antritt. Doch während der Rentner anfangs noch ein wenig belächelt wird, erfreut er sich dank seiner charmanten und warmherzigen Art bei seinen neuen Kollegen bald großer Beliebtheit. Und auch für Jules, die sich in ihrer noch immer ungewohnten Rolle als Geschäftsführerin häufig überfordert fühlt, wird Ben schnell zu einer wichtigen Stütze und einem guten Freund, auf den sie nicht mehr verzichten will.



Komödie von Nancy Meyers mit Robert De Niro, Anne Hathaway und Rene Russo.
Charmanter Feelgood-Movie der zur Abwechslung mal nicht nervig ist und ohne brachial Humor auskommt. Nancy Meyers hat das Rad nicht neu erfunden und die Story ist auch recht simpel gestrickt, doch ihre beiden Hauptdarsteller hauchen mit ihren sympathischen Leistungen Leben ein. Den einen oder anderen Klamauk hätte man eventuell umschiffen können, dennoch ein sehr angenehmer Film für zwischendurch.
*7/10*​


----------



## MetalFan (24 Juni 2016)

*Marvel's The Avengers 2: Age of Ultron*
[2D]



> Milliardär, Lebemann und Genie Tony Stark alias Iron Man will ein Friedensprogramm in Gang bringen, doch dabei geht etwas schief. Das Ergebnis ist die Künstliche Intelligenz Ultron, die nicht weniger will als die Ausrottung der Menschheit. Nun ist es an den Avengers, Ultron in die Schranken zu weisen. Zusammen mit Iron Man treten Thor, Captain America, Hulk, Black Widow und Hawkeye dem Fiesling in Robotergestalt entgegen und bekommen dabei Unterstützung von den ehemaligen S.H.I.E.L.D.-Agenten Nick Fury und Maria Hill. Außerdem kreuzen die geheimnisvollen und mit besonderen Fähigkeiten ausgestatteten Geschwister Wanda und Pietro Maximoff, auch bekannt als Scarlet Witch und Quicksilver, den Weg der Helden. Die Avengers müssen ihre Kräfte vereinen, unsichere Allianzen schmieden, auf unerwartete Aktionen reagieren. Und bei all dem müssen sie versuchen, ein Team zu bleiben…



Zweiter Teil der Marvel Comic-Action-Blockbuster Zusammenführung von Joss Whedon und Stan Lee.
Der prominente Cast ist besetzt mit Robert Downey Jr., Chris Evans, Mark Ruffalo, Chris Hemsworth, Scarlett Johansson, Jeremy Renner, Elizabeth Olsen und Aaron Taylor-Johnson. In kleinen Nebenrollen verstecken sich noch diverse andere bekannte Gesichter.
Ein Bombast-Blockbuster der Extraklasse mit grandiosen Effekten, Witz und einem gut aufgelegtem & attraktivem (Scarlett sah im engen Catsuit wieder derbe scharf aus) Cast. Die Story an sich ist nicht bahnbrechend neu, funktioniert aber gut und lässt Raum um nahezu jeden Protagonisten gebührend in Szene zu setzen. Im Vergleich zum ersten Teil fand ich diesen Film etwas schwächer. Wenn der Gegenspieler, wie in Teil 1, von einem guten Schauspieler aus Fleisch & Blut verkörpert wird ist das doch etwas Anderes/Besseres, als wenn dies von einer reinen Computeranimation erledigt wird. Unterm Strich ein Must see für alle Fans des Blockbusterkinos. 
*8/10*
(FunkyCop999 - 8,3/19)
(Death Row - 10/10)
(Toolman - 8,5/10)
(Sachse - 8/10)​


----------



## moritz89 (14 Juli 2016)

Christiano Ronaldo Doku von 2015. Sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Juli 2016)

*Der Bodyguard – Sein letzter Auftrag*


*Film:* Der Elitesoldat Vincent (Matthias Schoenaerts) kommt völlig traumatisiert aus Afghanistan zurück. Er kämpft mit Hörproblemen und Halluzinationen. Da seine Vorgesetzten ihm nicht mehr zutrauen, wieder Missionen zu übernehmen, übernimmt der einen Sicherheitsjob bei dem reichen libanesischen Waffenhändler Whalid. Vornehmlich ist er dafür zuständig dessen Frau Jessie (Diane Kruger) und deren Sohn im Auge zu behalten. Als der Ehegatte geschäftlich unterwegs ist, zieht er komplett in die Villa, um den Beschützer der deutschen Jessie zu spielen. Zunächst sieht alles nach einem einfachen Job aus, doch schon bald spielen Vincent seine paranoiden Zustände ihm einen Streich nach dem anderen. Er sieht überall Bedrohungen, wo keine sind und reagiert völlig unangemessen. Dann allerdings geraten Jessie und ihr Sohn in Gefahr und Vincent kann nur mit Mühe und Not eine Entführung verhindern. Doch die bösen Buben lassen nicht locker…
Wer einen spannenden, actionreichen Thriller erwartet, wird vielleicht etwas enttäuscht sein. Anders als vielleicht in ähnlich gestrickten Filmen der Amerikaner, konzentriert sich dieses französische Pendant auf die Psyche des traumatisierten Soldaten. Die Kamera folgt fast nur ihm, das ständige Schwanken zwischen Paranoia und wirklicher Bedrohung wird genial untermalt von dem treibenden Elektrosoundtrack. Das bewirkt eine steigende Anspannung sowohl bei Vincent als auch beim Zuschauer, insofern man sich darauf einlässt. Die Action steht eher im Hintergrund, doch das Finale entschädigt ein wenig, brutal und realistisch zeigt es, dass Vincent das Töten schon fast verinnerlicht hat und daran fast verzweifelt. Zuviel will ich dann nicht verraten.
Neben Schoenarts verblassen allerdings die wenigen Nebenfiguren leider etwas. Diane Krugers Rolle bleibt unterentwickelt (obwohl zum Anbeissen sieht sie mal wieder aus  ) und die Motive der Entführer werden bis zum Ende nicht richtig klar.
Langweilig fand ich den Streifen nicht, man muss sich klar sein, dass es eher ein Psychothriller ist, der sich auf eine Person konzentriert.


*Bild + Ton:* Das Bild ist für eine Blu-ray doch eher enttäuschend. Dem Grundton des Films entsprechend, bekommt man einen kontrastarmen, farblosen Transfer geboten. Die Schärfe ist nur mittelprächtig und die dunklen Szenen glänzen nicht gerade mit kräftigen Schwarzwerten.
Anders sieht es beim Soundtrack aus. Der Filmscore bebt gewaltig. Jeder Subwoofer dürfte sich über seine vielen Einsätze freuen. Doch auch der restliche Ton kann überzeugen. Immer wieder gibt es auf allen Boxen etwas von der Naturkulisse zu hören. Die wenigen Schusswechsel wirken sehr authentisch. Die Dialoge sind in der französischen Originalfassung gut zu verstehen.
​


----------



## Death Row (20 Juli 2016)

*Independence Day 2: Die Rückkehr*

Nach ein paar Tagen der Sichtung bin ich mir immer noch im Unklaren, was ich da gesehen habe. War das jetzt ne Fortsetzung oder ein Remake von Teil 1? Die Schauspieler jedenfalls machen ihren Job sehr gut, zumindest die alte Garde, die den ersten Angriff miterlebt haben. Der neue Cast bleibt größtenteils blass, ausser Maika Monroe ( :drip::jumping:love2 )
Es gab einige interessante Ideen, aber der Humor blieb größtenteils auf der Strecke. Ich fand es aber zB weniger gelungen, dass die Aliens PLOPP einfach da waren. Da hat mir einfach eine Strategie dahinter gefehlt so wie beim ersten Teil ("Schachmatt"). Die Effekte waren immerhin super. Beim Sound schien es aber einige Probleme gegeben zu haben, jedenfalls war das in meinem Kino so gewesen (?????). 
Insgesamt bleibe ich mit gemischten Gefühlen zurück. Ich denke, da es der zweite Teil einer Triologie sein wird, dass "Die Rückkehr" einfach nur als Brückenbauer für das Finale darstellen soll.

*7.5/10 Punkten*


----------



## Death Row (24 Juli 2016)

*Batman vs. Superman - Dawn Of Justice (Ultimate Edition)*

Entgegen aller gemischten bis schlechten Kritiken habe ich mich bestens unterhalten gefühlt. Man darf hier aber trotz des Titels nicht erwarten, dass 24/7 geprügelt wird. Es geht größtenteils sehr ruhig zu. An einigen Stellen wird auch auf die Tränendrüse gedrückt 
Der titelgebende Kampf wird peu a peu aufgebaut. Schauspielerisch konnte ich nicht klagen, Ben Affleck spielte die Fledermaus überraschend gut und überzeugend. Er wirkte sehr gebrochen nach 20 Jahren (!) Verbrechensbekämpfung und es wird vieles auch angedeutet was noch passieren wird im DC-Universum. Sehr interessant!

*8.5/10 Punkten*


----------



## Toolman (2 Aug. 2016)

*Independence Day 2: Wiederkehr (2016)*

Wenn man sich diesen Film anschaut, muss man wissen auf was man sich da einlässt. Der erste Film vor 20 Jahren ist mittlerweile Kult, die Effekte waren damals bahnbrechend, die Umsetzung wirklich gut und Will Smith und Jeff Goldblum haben den Film 140 Minuten lang getragen.
Teil 2 soll genau 20 Jahre später spielen und eine Wiederkehr der Aliens einleiten. Die Idee der Alien-Technologie Übernahme durch die Menschen finde ich gut. Der Kram liegt nunmal in Hülle und Fülle rum, warum also nicht nutzen  Jeff Goldblum hat auch wieder alles gegeben - das war es dann aber auch schon mit den positiven Argumenten!
Der Plot ist schwach und es ist kein roter Faden zu erkennen. Man wird einfach in die Szenerie geworfen, es gibt eigentlich keine Charaktereinführung oder Weiterentwicklung. Der neue Cast erscheint eher als nettes Beiwerk zu Goldblum, Pullman und Spiner.
Optisch kann man nicht meckern, es ist halt ein Emmerich-Film  3D und Dolby Atmos hat hier schon mehr gebracht als in den letzten 5 Filmen, die ich vorher geschaut habe. Alles in allem bin ich nicht überzeugt, evtl muss man den Film noch 1-2 mal schauen und vor allem den 3ten Teil abwarten, da bin ich noch sehr skeptisch!
*6/10*


*Star Trek: Beyond (2016)*

Eine deutliche Steigerung zu ID2 in fast allen Belangen. Der Cast ist wie schon in den beiden Vorgängern großartig. Ich mag die Gags zwischendurch, vor allem die Chemie zwischen Pille und Spock ist einfach genial!  Einzig Idris Elba als Bösewicht fällt etwas ab, man vergleicht ihn ja automatisch mit Bana und vor allem Cumberbatch. Dabei zieht er deutlich den kürzeren! Es fehlt ihm an Tiefe und meiner Meinung nach auch an Screentime.
Die Story ist gut, die Optik haut einen um, genauso wie der Ton! Ich sag nur Sabotage 
Ich freue mich schon auf Teil 4, leider ohne Nimoy und Yelchin. Bin gespannt wie eine Enterprise ohne Chekov funktioniert...
*8/10*​


----------



## Death Row (7 Aug. 2016)

*Transformers 4 - Ära des Untergangs*

"Untergang" im Titel trifft es ziemlich genau auf den Punkt: da passte ja GAR nichts aneinander! Ich hatte gehofft es wird noch ein bißchen logisch erklärt warum die Menschen gegen die Autobots losgehen, aber nix da! Mark Wahlberg konnte ich sowieso nie als Schauspieler leiden und die Vaterrolle spielt er so unglaubwürdig und klischeehaft. Der Rest war so eindimensional und austauschbar, dass es mir nach 5 Minuten schon egal war, ob die draufgehen oder nicht. Die Sprüche, die da losgerissen werden, sind nicht der Rede wert. An dem Film fehlt es ja an allem. Die Effekte? Ja gut, die waren natürlich Bombe, aber auch nicht wirklich ein Fortschritt wenn man bedenkt, dass es der mittlerweile vierte Teil ist.

*3/10 Punkten*



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Aug. 2016)

*David Cronenbergs Die Brut*


*Film:* Die Brut zählt zu David Cronenbergs Frühwerken, sicherlich nicht der beste Film von ihm, aber schon ein kleiner Horrorstreifen, der sich sehen lassen kann. Langsam und bedrohlich baut sich eine Spannung in diesem Ehedrama mit Horrorelementen auf, der man sich kaum entziehen kann. Wie so häufig in Cronenbergs Werken ist das keine leichte Kost und ist sehr intensiv und unangenehm inszeniert. Schauspielerisch sticht Oliver Reed aus dem Cast hervor, der hier fast allen anderen die Show stiehlt. Howard Shore, der später auch den Soundtrack für Herr der Ringe komponierte, zeigt auch hier schon sein enormes Talent.
Was das noch relativ junge Label Wicked Vision den Fans kredenzt kann man nur loben, das sehr aufwändige Mediabook glänzt mit einem schönen Artwork und einem ausführlichem Booklet, das sich dem Werk Cronenbergs widmet. Extras zuhauf bieten auch nach dem Filmgenuss noch reichlich Unterhaltung. Lange war es schwierig, an die ungeschnittene Fassung zu kommen, hier ist sie natürlich enthalten. *8/10*


*Bild + Ton:* Für einen fast 40 Jahre alten Film ist der Transfer äußerst gelungen. Satte Farben und eine weitestgehend hervorragende Schärfe waren so wohl nicht zu erwarten. Der Kontrast macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Altersbedingte Erscheinungen kann man nicht ausmachen. Leichte Schwächen gibt es nur in dunklen Szenen, wo einige Details verloren gehen. In dieser Qualität war der Film sicherlich vorher noch nicht zu sehen.
Der Ton liegt altersbedingt nur in DTS Master Audio Mono vor, was aber dem Filmgenuss keineswegs schmälert. Die beiden Sprachspuren klingen trotzdem kraftvoll und die Dialoge sind sehr gut verständlich. Ein Surround-Gewitter darf man natürlich nicht erwarten. *9/10*​


----------



## Death Row (21 Aug. 2016)

*The Jungle Book*

Wunderschöne Aufbereitung des Klassikers. Absolut sehenswert, wenn auch größtenteils düster erzählt. Der Soundtrack ist ebenfalls klasse.

*9/10 Punkten*


----------



## Death Row (28 Aug. 2016)

*Star Wars Episode VII - Das Erwachen der Macht*

Großartiger Beginn der neuen Triologie. Selbst wenn vieles aus früheren Filmen übernommen wurde kann die neue Garde gute Akzente setzen und sich in die Reihe einfügen.


:WOW: /10 Punkten


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Aug. 2016)

Stanger Things Staffel 1 - ich mach es kurz eine Klasse Hommage an die 80iger Serien und Film wie E.T. , The Thing oder Twin Peaks. Grandiose Schauspieler Leistung vorallem von den Kids und eine Atmosphäre die seines gleichen sucht. Neben Game of Thrones und anderen großen Serien dieses Jahr ist diese kleine Serie mit 8 Folgen das beste was ich bis dato gesehen habe 10/10 unbedingt angucken :thumbup:

Die Unfassbaren 2 - Tolle Fortsetzung des ersten Teils mit weniger Zaubertricks, vorallem weniger unrealistischen Zaubertricks und mehr Story, mit einem genialem Cast. 8/10

Suicide Squad - Ich fand von der Aufmachung und den Charakteren war der Film gut gemacht, Margot Robbie und Will Smith fand ich am stärksten, Jared Leto war gut als Joker aber kommt an Heath Ledger nicht ran. Leider habe ich gedacht das er lustiger gewesen wäre, kam zumindest von den Trailern so an bei mir. Der Auftrag den sie erledigen mussten, war jetzt auch nicht so spannend. 7,5/10 sehr kurzweiliger Film, kann man sich aber trotzdem gut angucken, freu mich auf die Blu Ray

Kung Fu Panda 1-3 - Coole Animationsfilme mit viel Witz vorallem in der englischen Syncro 7/10

Raum - Ein Film der mich noch Tage nach dem ersten Ansehen beschäftigt und bewegt hat. Die Geschichte ist leise und gefühlvoll aber spannend erzählt. Der Oscar für Brie Larson absolut verdient, aber auch die Leistung von Jacob Tremblay hätte diese Auszeichnung verdient.
Zudem ist der Film wirklich sehr nah am vorausgegangenen Buch.
Für mich einer der besten Filme 2016. 10/10


----------



## Death Row (28 Aug. 2016)

Ich kann Funky's Meinung zu* Stranger Things* nur beipflichten. Die Serie ist einfallsreich und spannend erzählt


----------



## Toolman (30 Aug. 2016)

*The Lego Movie (2014)*

Ich bin ja eigentlich kein großer Fan von Animationsfilmen aller Art, weshalb ich auch diesen Film vor zwei Jahren links liegen gelassen habe. Seit gestern muss ich sagen: Großer Fehler!
Der Film ist unglaublich unterhaltsam, mit viel Liebe zum (LEGO)Detail und ordentlich Humor versehen. Gerade die vielen Anspielungen auf die verschiedensten Genre-Filme von Herr der Ringe über die DC Helden bis zu Star Wars sind genial  Die Story ansich haut einen nicht um, aber was daraus gemacht wurde - gerade in Bezug auf die Baustein-Optik - ist schon nicht schlecht. Auch das Ende mit den 'Realschauspielern' um Will Ferrell (den ich persönlich sehr mag) passte gut ins Gesamtbild und gab dem Film einen runden Abschluss.
Was mich persönlich am meisten gefreut hat ist, dass für die deutsche Version auch die 'richtigen' Synchronsprecher ausgewählt wurden. Liam Neeson als Bad Cop... großartig  Dagegen Will Arnett als Batman??? Näääää :kotz: Das musste natürlich Christian Bale/David Nathan sein :WOW: Und genau dieser Charakter bekommt nun in knapp einem halben Jahr einen Solofilm... ich kann's kaum noch abwarten. Nach der Sichtung aller Trailer muss der ja genial werden!!! 
*8/10*​


----------



## Toolman (1 Sep. 2016)

*Suicide Squad (2016)*

Nach den teils vernichtenden Kritiken vorab war ich recht skeptisch und bin ohne große Erwartungen in den Film gegangen.
Leider muss ich sagen, dass die Kritiker nicht unrecht hatten. Der Film ist mau, sehr mau! Es passt eigentlich garnichts zusammen. Die Charaktere sind alle (bis auf Smith als Deadshot und mit Abstrichen Margot) austauschbar und ohne Tiefe. Es fehlt an einer guten Einleitung, den roten Faden suche ich immernoch, und das Ende... mit einem Wort: vorhersehbar! Ein(e) Bösewicht(in) die ohne große Erklärung einfach so auftaucht, natürlich die Welt unterwerfen/vernichten will und am Ende genauso belanglos wieder "verschwindet" Ein Joker, der meiner Meinung nach völlig überflüssig für die Handlung war und die Tussi von der Regierung... :wtf:
Selbst die Optik (und der 60 Sekunden Cameo von Batman) kann da für mich leider nicht mehr viel gutmachen, 3D wiedermal komplett für die Füße und Dolby Atmos habe ich nur ein einziges Mal im Film merkbar wahrgenommen.
Nur weiter so Warner, dann habt ihr das DC Universum in Kürze komplett an die Wand gefahren :angry:
*5,5/10*​


----------



## Death Row (4 Sep. 2016)

*10 Cloverfield Lane*

"10 Cloverfield Lane" stellt eine Quasi-Sequel zu "Cloverfield" dar und bildet das sogenannte "Cloververse". Im Gegensatz zum Erstling, der noch auf Found Footage setze, ist der Film jedoch ganz normal gedreht. Die Story spielt sich jedoch zu 90% in einem Bunker unter der Erde, weshalb man sich darauf einstellen sollte, nicht allzuviel "Action" zu erwarten. Die Stimmung ist beklemmend, auch wenn sie ab und an durch lustige Momente aufgelockert wird. John Goodman's Rolle ist genial besetzt. Da stellt man sich wirklich die Frage ob man es mit seinem Charakter aushält oder lieber an die Oberfläche geht. Auch die anderen beiden Rollen machen ihre Sache gut. Andere Figuren gibt es nicht, man hört lediglich Stimmen aus dem Radio oder Handy oder sieht sie nur für wenige Sekunden. Für Fans des Erstlings und wer gerne auf offene Fragen oder auch virales Marketing steht, ist hier bestens aufgehoben.

*9/10 Punkten*


----------



## Akrueger100 (5 Sep. 2016)

*The Neon Demon​*
Keine großartigen Dialoge und eine eher verstörende Handlung fast langweilig Elle Fanning ist nur schön selbst Christina Hendricks und Keanu Reeves zeigen in ihren wenigen Szenen mehr Schaupielerisches können als Mrs. Fanning die eigentliche Haupfiguren sind Rubiy (Jena Malone) Sarah (AbbeyLee Kershaw)und Gigi (Bella Heathcote),selbst der blanke mini Busen von Jena Malone reist den Film nicht mehr aus der Mittelmäßigkeit nur gut das Jesse (Elle Fanning) gegessen wird sonst währe das Enden wohl nie gekommen!!. 

Mein Urteil in der Familie Fanning gibt es nur eine Schauspielerin und das ist Dakota! Elle sollte doch lieber model bleiben.


----------



## Death Row (24 Sep. 2016)

*X-Men: Apocalypse*

Auch wenn Apocalypse extrem überpowert war und es einige unlogische Fragen gab, habe ich mich toll unterhalten gefühlt. Neue und alte Mutanten fügen sich gut in das Gesamtbild ein, die Action ist fett und die Effekte sowieso. Quicksilver hatte den wohl geilsten Moment im gesamten Film 

*8.5/10 Punkten*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Sep. 2016)

*Die Glorreichen Sieben​*
Remake des Klassikers von 1960 mit Denzel Washington, Chris Pratt, Ethan Hawke und Haley Bennett. Chris Pratt ist einfach der neue Superstar in Hollywood, erinnert mit seinen coolen Sprüchen ein bisschen, an dem in die Jahre gekommenen Jeff Goldblum. Er bringt in den Western die gewisse Lässigkeit und Coolness mit rein. Denzel Washington spielt seine Rolle auch gnadenlos gut. Nur Ethan Hawke kommt etwas zu kurz. Haley Bennett kannte ich vorher noch nicht macht aber auch ein guten Job. Story ist leicht erklärt, ein skrupelloser Gangster versucht sich eine Kleinstadt unter den Nagel zu reißen und bedroht die Kleinstadt mit seinen Leuten, zudem will er das Land für lächerlich billige Dollar kaufen. Damit sind die Bürger natürlich nicht einverstanden und holen sich Hilfe von dem Kopfgeldjäger Chisolm(Denzel Washington). Der rekrutiert seine Glorreichen Sieben und der Kampf um die Verteidigung der Kleinstadt beginnt. Cooler Western mit der richtigen Mischung aus Witz und Gewalt, mit gnadenlosen Schießereien, die das FSK ab 16 gerechtfertigten, an manchen Stellen ist der Film doch sehr Hart. Minupunkte gibt es für die doch zu seichte Story für 133 Minuten und das manche Charaktere nur an der Oberfläche agieren und zu wenig Storytelling bekommen, Beispiel Ethan Hawke. *8/10 *​


----------



## Death Row (3 Okt. 2016)

*The Witch*

Beklemmender Horror-Thriller, der ohne große Splattereffekte auskommt und stattdessen auf subtile Elemente setzt damit der Zuschauer einen Kloß im Hals bekommt. Wenn dazu noch von draußen ein kalter Hauch ins Zimmer weht ist die Stimmung perfekt. Untermalt wird das ganze von verzerrten Streichinstrumenten, die dem ganzen das I-Tüpfelchen geben. Durch die bereits genannten Punkte ist der Film vermutlich nicht für die breite Masse gedacht. Die Schauspieler spielen allesamt großartig, allen voran Anya Taylor-Joy. 

*10/10 Punkten*





*The Purge: Anarchy*

Zweiter Teil der Purge-Reihe, der die Geschehnisse aus der Sicht eines Pärchens, eines Polizisten sowie einem Mutter-Tochter-Gespann erzählt, die sich zusammenraufen müssen um die Nacht zu überleben. Mit dem Widerstand gegen das Purgen wird ein zusätzliches Element hineingebracht und es wird deutlich hinterfragt welchen Sinn das Ganze überhaupt ergibt. Damit stößt man zugleich die Türe für den letzten (?) Teil auf. Der Film lotet vom Gewaltgrad her die Grenzen der Ab-16-Freigabe aus. 

*8/10 Punkten*


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Okt. 2016)

*Sky - Der Himmel in mir*

*Film:* Romy (Diane Kruger) und ihr Ehemann Richard (Gilles Lelouche) machen einen Roadtrip durch die USA, der ihre kriselnde Ehe retten soll. Doch nach einem alkoholbedingten Abend eskaliert die Situation. Im Glauben, ihren Mann erschlagen zu haben, flieht Romy ins Dunkel der Nacht und schlägt sich durch bis sie nach Las Vegas kommt. Dort trifft sie auf den einsilbigen Ranger Diego (Norman Reedus). Nach einer leidenschaftlichen Nacht hinterlässt er Romy seine Adresse – und sie ihm aufs Land und beginnt ein neues Leben. Doch auch Diego hat ein Geheimnis, das den Wiederanfang auf eine harte Probe stellt.
„Sky“ ist die mittlerweile dritte Zusammenarbeit von Regisseurin Fabienne Berthaud und Diane Kruger. Die Mischung aus Roadmovie und Romanze kann durchaus überzeugen. Wobei das letzte Drittel dann doch etwas klischeehaft wirkt und etwas abfällt zum vorigen Teil des Films. Die Handlung ist eher dürftig und auch nicht ganz glaubwürdig. Es dominieren toll fotografierte Bilder und die überzeugende Leistung der Darsteller, besonders Diane Kruger kann ihr Talent zeigen (das ihr ja häufig abgesprochen wird).
Für Diane-Fans ist der Film ein Traum, sie ist in jeder Szene des Films zu sehen  *7/10 Punkte*


*Bild + Ton:* Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass hier nur ein Screener in Originalsprache vorlag, kann ich zur Qualität der finalen Blu-ray und der Synchronfassung nichts sagen.​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Okt. 2016)

Doctor Strange

Der letzte Superhelden Film von Marvel in diesem Jahre und er stellt alle anderen in den Schatten. Benedict Cumberbatch ist die perfekte Besetzung für den Film. Er spielt da weiter wo er bei Sherlock bald aufhören wird. Einen von sich selbst überzeugt Doctor der alles besser weiß, bis er eines Tages an einem schrecklichen Unfall das Gefühl in seinem Händen verliert und den Job nicht mehr ausüben kann. Verzeifelt nach Hilfe suchend findet er im Osten einen Orden der ihm helfen kann...

Wer sich noch an die Traumwelten von Inception erinnert ist hier genau richtig, mit dem feinen Unterschied das es nochmals um einiges ausgebauter ist als Inception, da gibt es Verfolgungsjagdten über Dächer die sich dann mal eben über Kopf drehen usw. Krasser Brainfuck für die Bildliche Darstellung. Aber auch so macht der Film ne Menge richtig und macht Spaß ihn zu gucken die perfekte Mischung aus lustigsten Momenten und ernsten. Was mich allerdings wieder gestört hat war der billige Endboss Marvel so langsam wird es mal zeit das zu verbessern.* 9/10*​


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Nov. 2016)

*Scouts vs. Zombies*

Seichte Horrorkomödie aus dem letzten Jahr über eine Zombieapokalypse in einer Kleinstadt. Hier werden alle Klischees bedient: die Außenseiter die zu Helden werden und am Ende die hübscheste Frau bekommen, und die sexy und knapp bekleidete taffe Kämpferin. Wer hier eine tiefgreifende und packende Story erwartet ist natürlich falsch und wie das heute wohl in jedem Film sein muss, gibt es doch einige sehr niveaulose und vulgäre Augenblicke  .

Trotzdem hab ich mich doch recht gut amüsiert und es gab viele Lacher. Alles in allem dennoch eine Empfehlung für jeden der auch mal auf niveaulose und witzige Filme steht.

Highlights des Films sind natürlich Halston Sage und vor allem Sarah Dumont :drip:


 

 

*6/10 Punkte*​


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Nov. 2016)

*The Shannara Chronicles*

Nachdem sie jetzt ewig in meiner Watchlist lag, habe ich sie nun endlich mal geschaut.

Selten hat mich eine Serie so hin- und hergerissen wie diese. Nach einem mehr als schwachen Start, der mich schon fast zum Ausschalten genötigt hat, konnte ich dann doch nicht davon ablassen und musste die Staffel in zwei Tagen durchschauen. Doch in der letzten Folge war ich dann wieder kurz vorm Abschalten. Aber man wills ja dann doch zu Ende sehen. 

Ich kenne die Bücher nicht, aber meiner Meinung nach wurde bei der Umsetzung sehr viel Potential verschenkt. Die teilweise schnelle und hektische Erzählweise ging mir dabei am meisten auf den Keks, oder auch unlogische oder nicht erklärte Sachen, die vielleicht im Roman oder späteren Staffeln aufgelöst werden.​
*Ab hier eventuell Spoiler*  :

Zuerst die große Frage, warum zur Hölle spielt die Geschichte 3000 Jahre nach der Menschheit auf der Erde? Wäre hier nicht eine fiktive Welt besser? Ich meine durch Mutationen hervorgerufene Wesen wie Gnome und Zwerge könnte ich ja nach einem Nuklearkrieg in einer postapokalyptischen Welt noch verstehen, aber Magie, Druiden und Dämonen? Was mich noch sehr gestört hat sind die vielen Schlüsselstellen, die einfach schnell und ohne Sinn abgehackt werden. Z.B. muss die Hauptdarstellerin sich beweisen um die Auserwählte zu werden und ihr Gegner läuft ihr einfach ins Schwert und Zack sie ist es. Hallo? Etwas mehr Story bitte. Oder ein Dämon der sich in alles verwandeln kann und eine Menge Leute tötet wird innerhalb von nichtmal zwei Sekunden mit bloßen Händen getötet?? Das "größte Heer" das jemals angreift wird durch eine absolut unterlegene Armee in nichtmal zehn Minuten besiegt??? Was hätte man daraus für eine fulminante Schlacht machen können!!! Und das sind nicht die einzigen Szenen bei denen es so ist  
Und als weiterer Kritikpunkt sehe ich vor allem den männlichen Teil des Cast. Ich meine es spielt in einer postapokalyptischen Welt wo die Leute wie im Mittelalter leben, aber jeder Darsteller ist frisch rasiert, geschminkt und sieht aus als wäre er gerade ins Puderdöschen gefallen. Hallo? kopf99

Aber trotz dieser Schwächen lohnt es sich für jeden, der auf Fantasy wie Herr der Ringe oder ähnliches steht, mal einen Blick zu riskieren. Wie gesagt eine gute Story nur leider etwas schwach umgesetzt.

*6/10*

PS: Das Highlight der Serie sind *Poppy Drayton* als Prinzessin und *Ivana Baquero* als Zigeunerin 



 

 

 
​


----------



## Eisfeldt54 (13 Nov. 2016)

Vielen Dank für die guten Beschreibungen


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Nov. 2016)

*Spotlight*



> Im Jahr 2001 erhält Walter „Robby“ Robinson, der Leiter des Investigativ-Teams des Boston Globe, einen besonderen Auftrag. Der neue Chefredakteur Marty Baron setzt ihn auf die Fälle von Kindesmissbrauch in der katholischen Kirche an, von denen schon lange hinter vorgehaltener Hand gesprochen wird. Doch als Robby und seine Kollegen Michael Rezendes, Sacha Pfeiffer, Matt Carroll und Ben Bradlee jr. die ersten Opfer interviewen, decken sie Schicht um Schicht einen viel größeren Skandal auf: Seit Jahrzehnten wurden in der Erzdiözese Boston immer wieder Kinder von Priestern missbraucht – und die Taten von höchsten Würdenträgern gedeckt und vertuscht. Die Spuren führen direkt zum Kardinal, doch die Reporter stoßen auf eine Mauer des Schweigens. Die Opfer schweigen aus Angst, hochbezahlte Anwälte spielen auf Zeit. Die kostspielige Recherche der Zeitung droht zu scheitern.



Endlich mal wieder ein Film, den man mit voller Aufmerksamkeit folgen muss, ohne Effekte wird einfach die journalistische Arbeit eines Teams gezeigt, der man gerne folgt. Tolle Schauspieler und eine diskutable Story tun ihr übriges für einen guten Filmgenuss. Kritisch könnte man anmerken, dass der Film etwas einseitig gegen die Kirche geht, allen Kirchenkritikern wird geglaubt, und die klerikalen Zeugen sind die bösen. Das kratzt etwas an dem sonst gelungenen Streifen. Der Oscar ist trotzdem wohlverdient. *9/10*







*Stolz & Vorurteil & Zombies*



> Im Jahr 1811 droht England erneut von einer Zombie-Invasion überrannt zu werden. Englands berühmtester Zombie-Jäger Mr. Darcy besucht daher die englischen Landsitze, die außerhalb des Londoner Schutzwalls liegen, um zu verhindern, dass sich die Zombie-Seuche weiterausbreitet. Doch die Landbevölkerung hat längst zur Selbsthilfe gegriffen: Die Häuser gleichen Festungen und selbst die Töchter der höheren Gesellschaft wie die Bennets verstehen sich auf die Kampfkunst der Shaolin und sind bis an die Zähne bewaffnet. Mrs. Bennets vorrangiges Ziel bleibt es trotz allem – Zombies hin oder her – geeignete Ehemänner für ihre fünf Töchter zu finden. Da kommt Mr. Darcy mit seinem vermögenden Freund Mr. Bingley gerade recht. Während letzterer sich auf den ersten Blick in Jane, die älteste Bennet-Tochter, verliebt, müssen der stolze Darcy und die leidenschaftliche Kämpferin Elizabeth Bennet erst einige Vorurteile und noch mehr Zombies überwinden, bevor sie ihre Liebe füreinander erkennen. Als der charmante Wickham auftaucht und Elizabeth für seinen Plan einer friedlichen Koexistenz von Zombies und Menschen gewinnen will, geraten nicht nur Elizabeth und Darcy, sondern ganz England in tödliche Gefahr.



Finanziell eher ein Flop und die Kritiker waren nicht gerade überschwänglich. So ganz schlimm war es dann nicht. Die Story basiert auf einem schon älteren Buch, so dass man nicht vorwerfen kann, dass der Film nur auf den aktuellen Zombie-Zug aufspringt.
Im Film dominiert dann doch eher der Jane-Austen-Anteil, die Zombies und Kämpfe kommen nur als Nebenhandlung auf. Beide Parteien sind nur halbgar ausgearbeitet, weil man wohl auf ein Mainstream-Publikum schielte sind die Effekte auch nicht wirklich blutig. Kann man mal schauen, auch wegen des weiblichen Casts der mehr als überzeugen kann, Lily James und Bella Heathcote sind echte Augenweiden love2 *6.5/10*
​


----------



## kloboy (2 Dez. 2016)

The Grand Tour


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Dez. 2016)

kloboy schrieb:


> The Grand Tour



Ist der Film genauso genial wie die Serie? 

Wollt den schon ewig schauen


----------



## shahia (8 Dez. 2016)

The Vampire Diaries


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Dez. 2016)

*Star Wars: Rogue One (2D)*

Endlich ist es wieder soweit und Star Wars läuft :WOW:
Diesmal direkt in 2D, denn den 3D Mist wollt ich mir nicht antun. Naja vielleicht bei der zweiten Vorführung 

Es war wie erwartet ein gigantischer Star Wars Film, der mich allerdings überraschenderweise nicht durchweg überzeugen konnte. 
Die Story an sich, wie die Rebellen an die Pläne des Todessterns kommen, ist natürlich sehr interessant und auch teilweise gut umgesetzt. Der Auftritt von AT-ATs, Sturmtruppen und Sternenzerstörer lässt das Fan-Herz höher schlagen und die Schlachten und Flüge sind wie immer fantastisch in Szene gesetzt. Allerdings finde ich, dass die Geschichte stellenweise etwas schnell abgehandelt wird und zu große Sprünge hat, und dass das Imperium als ziemlich unfähig dargestellt wird. Auch mit einigen Charakteren kann ich mich nicht so richtig anfreunden und frag mich wer darauf kam und die ins Drehbuch geschrieben hat. Einzig Jyn, Tarkin und Darth Vader spielen ihre Rollen überzeugend und mitreißend. Und für jeden der witzige Droiden mag ist auch wieder gesorgt auch wenn er nicht so liebenswert ist wie R2-D2 oder BB-8.

Alles in allem trotzdem ein sehr guter Film bei dem man sich vielleicht auch erst dran gewöhnen sollte, dass es eine unabhängige Geschichte abseits der Hauptstory ist und man die Charaktere erst kennenlernen muss. Technisch gabs nix zu meckern denn Bild und Ton sind fantastisch.
Und optisches Highlight sind natürlich die AT-ATs. Ok und Felicity als Jyn 



 

Deshalb: *9,5/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Dez. 2016)

*Star Wars Rogue One 3D​*
Vorneweg Harry das 3D lohnt mal gar nicht die Effekte sind quasi nicht vorhanden, brauchst du nicht extra nochmal gucken.

Ansonsten fand ich den Film auch sehr gelungen, Schauspielerisch haben alle ne sehr gute Leistung abgegeben, vor allem Felicity Jones trägt den Film perfekt über die 2:15h. 

Der Film ist extrem düster und dreckig, daher hat man die meiste Zeit ein sehr kaltes, dunkles Bild. Der Soundtrack kommt diesmal nicht von John Williams, sondern von Michael Giacchino der auch schon den Soundtrack zu den letzten 3 Star Trek Teilen sehr gut hinbekommen hat. 

Ich war restlos begeisterst von dem Film auch wenn die Story komplett vorhersehbar war.

ich gebe 9/10 Punkten keine 10/10 weil die Story halt schon bekannt ist, dafür kann der Film aber nichts.​


----------



## Death Row (18 Dez. 2016)

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtels - Out Of The Shadows*

Jaaa gut, einfach Hirn aus und der Vollständigkeit halber geschaut. Ich muss aber gestehen, dass vor allen Beebop, Rocksteady und Krang gut getroffen waren. Und Megafox war ja auch dabei.

*6/10 Punkten*



​


----------



## Death Row (19 Dez. 2016)

*Equals*

Sci-Fi mit Kristen Stewart in der Hauptrolle. Leider mit einigen Längen, worauf man sich einstellen sollte. Die Story war in Ordnung, aber ich hätte mir mehr Hinterfragen gewünscht.

*7/10 Punkten*


----------



## Death Row (21 Dez. 2016)

*Suicide Squad Extended Cut*

Leider war ich davon schwer enttäuscht. Der Film war eine lose Aneinanderreihung von blöden Sprüchen untermalt mit Retro-Musik. Und warum musste bei jedem Charakter auf die Tränendrüse gedrückt werden? Das erzeugte bei mir "zuviel" Mitleid. Bösewichte müssen BÖSE sein und bleiben meiner Meinung nach. Sehr schade, damit hat es sich DC wieder verbaut inhaltlich an Marvel ranzukommen.

Abgesehen von den Hasis leider nur
*5/10 Punkten*


----------



## Death Row (22 Dez. 2016)

*Sicario*

Sehr gelungene Mischung aus Nervenkitzel und Action gepaart mit schönen Aufnahmen.

*8.5/10 Punkten*


----------



## Death Row (29 Dez. 2016)

*John Wick*

Schnörkelloser Action-Thriller. Nicht für Tierfreunde geeignet 

*8/10 Punkten*


----------



## JassyW92 (29 Dez. 2016)

Indenpendence Day 2

Wahnsinnig viel Action 


9 von 10


----------



## Achilles (19 Jan. 2017)

Hacked mit Pierce Brosnan


----------



## Death Row (5 Feb. 2017)

*The Purge: Election Year*

Wieder mal knallhart und skrupellos wie die Vorgänger. 





*9/10 Punkten*


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Feb. 2017)

Ich bin dafür den Oscar für Trailer-Macher einzuführen, denn bei dem was die Trailer für die ersten beiden Filme versprachen, ist es unglaublich wie man die passenden Filme dazu so in den Sand setzen kann 





*Suicide Squad*



> It feels good to be bad! Man stellt ein Team aus den gefährlichsten derzeit einsitzenden Superschurken zusammen, rüstet sie mit dem schlagkräftigsten staatlich geprüften Waffenarsenal aus und schickt sie auf ein Himmelfahrtskommando, um einem rätselhaften, unüberwindlichen Wesen den Garaus zu machen: Die amerikanische Geheimagentin Amanda Waller ist überzeugt, dass nur eine heimlich instruierte Gruppe aus bunt zusammengewürfelten, zwielichtigen Gestalten vom Bodensatz der Gesellschaft diese Mission meistern kann – weil sie nichts zu verlieren hat. Doch schon bald merken die Mitglieder der Suicide Squad, dass sie nicht rekrutiert worden sind, weil sie eine Chance auf Erfolg haben – vielmehr sollen sie praktische Sündenböcke abgeben, wenn das Unternehmen unweigerlich scheitert. Wie aber reagieren sie auf diese Erkenntnis? Stellen sie sich der Aufgabe, um beim Versuch draufzugehen? Oder beschließen sie, dass jeder seine eigene Haut retten muss?



Ich bin ja eh kein Fan von Comic-Verfilmungen, aber es gab so doch ein paar die mir ganz gut gefielen, wie z.B. Ant-Man, Iron Man 1 oder The Dark Knigt. Aber so einen Schrott wie diesen habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Handlung? Nicht vorhanden, wusste bis zum Ende nicht, was das sollte. Action? Nur Geballer. Spannung? Nicht vorhanden. Darsteller? Bis auf Margot bleibt mir da keiner in Erinnerung. Da bleiben echt nur 2 Punkte für Margots Hintern.
*2/10*







*Sausage Party*



> Vermutlich machten Sie sich bisher bei Ihrem Einkauf wenig Gedanken um die Gefühle der diversen Nahrungsmittel, die Sie in Ihren Einkaufswagen legen. Das könnte sich bald ändern. Denn wissen Sie eigentlich, dass sämtliche Lebensmittel im Supermarkt nur das EINE wollen? Nämlich "auserwählt" zu werden und zu einem Menschen nach Hause zu kommen, um dort ihr weiteres Leben glücklich in der 'Ewigkeit' zu verbringen.
> 
> Auch Würstchen Frank träumt von nichts anderem als seinem zukünftigen Leben im Paradies. Und - endlich auserkoren - hat er sich bereits im Einkaufswagen Hals über Kopf in Brenda, ein außerordentlich appetitliches Brötchen, verknallt. Mit ihr möchte sich Frank schnellstmöglich zu einem ordentlichen Hot Dog zusammentun. Er träumt von einer Zukunft voller Glück und einem erfülltem Liebesleben. Doch dann hört Frank von einem Produkt, das tatsächlich schon einmal den Laden verlassen hat. Schrecklich soll es draußen sein, als würde man in die Hölle kommen. Entsetzt fallen Frank und Brenda aus dem Einkaufswagen und Frank macht sich auf die Reise, um herauszufinden, was da draußen eigentlich wirklich los ist.



Endlich der erste nicht-jugendfreie Animationsfilm und der Trailer sah richtig gut aus, doch was bleibt ist nur Enttäuschung. Total langweiliger Streifen, der nur pubertäre Witze zu bieten hat, die deutsche Synchro ist mal wieder grausam. Hatte echt Mühe mich bis zum Ende wach zu halten.
*3/10*







*Schweinskopf al dente*



> Susi hat endgültig die Nase voll vom ewig unentschiedenen Franz und haut ab zu Luca und seiner Pizzeria am Gardasee. Franz bleibt keine Zeit zu trauern, denn Dienststellenleiter Moratschek fürchtet um sein Leben. Jemand hat einen Schweinskopf auf seinem Bett platziert. Und dieser Jemand soll laut Moratschek der verurteilte Mörder Küstner sein. Dem gelang die Flucht und er sinnt auf Rache. Franz lässt Moratschek widerwillig auf dem Hof der Familie übernachten und bittet Exkollege Rudi um Hilfe, da die Polizei aus Landshut den Verdacht nicht ernst nimmt.



Dieses ist bereits der dritte Teil der Eberhofer Krimi-Komödien. Die ersten beiden gefielen mir sehr gut. Dieser Teil fällt etwas ab, der Humor ist nicht mehr ganz so derbe und überzeugend, aber trotzdem kann man auch mit diesem Film durchaus seinen Spaß haben. Auf jeden Fall besser als der Hollywood-Schrott von oben 

*7/10*
​


----------



## Death Row (12 Feb. 2017)

*Blood Father*

Schnörkellose Action mit Mel Gibson und Erin Moriarty

*7/10 Punkten*


----------



## Toolman (12 Feb. 2017)

*The Hateful 8 (2016)*

Nach dem Motto: Besser spät als nie habe ich mir jetzt endlich mal den 8. Tarantino-Film angeschaut. Und ich muss sagen, er hat mich nicht enttäuscht!
Der Film beginnt in typischer Tarantino Art sehr gediegen und die Charaktere werden ausgiebig in die Geschichte eingeführt. Ab der Mitte ungefähr eskaliert der Film dann wieder völlig.  
Die Erzählweise läuft auch hier in Kapiteln, Handlungssprünge gehören natürlich auch wieder dazu. Absichten und Charakterzüge der einzelnen Personen bleiben für's erste verborgen.
Schauspielerisch überzeugt haben eigentlich alle, Jackson und Russell haben ja schon Tarantino Erfahrung 
Alles in allem wieder ein unterhaltsamer Streifen, Quentin kann's immernoch!
*8/10*


*10 Cloverfield Lane (2016)*

Komplett ohne Trailer oder Story Vorwissen habe ich mir 10 Cloverfield Lane angeschaut, lediglich mit dem 'Prequel' (Cloverfield) im Hinterkopf.
Nach einem kurzen Intro mit Mary E sind wir auch gleich am Hauptschauplatz (Bunker) angekommen. Durch die eingeengte Szenerie und die drei 'Bewohner' wirkt der ganze Film recht beklemmend, bestärkt durch das undurchsichtige Verhalten des von John Goodman gespielten Erbauers des Bunkers und vermeintliche Retter von Mary.
Trotzdem kam bei mir nie eine wirkliche Spannung auf. Ich vermute mal stark, dass ich aufgrund des ersten Teils schon ahnte was da vor sich geht. Auch deshalb hat mich das Ende nicht wirklich überrascht.
Insgesamt hat mich der Film nicht wirklich überzeugt. Da hat mir Cloverfield deutlich besser gefallen. Ein mutmaßlicher dritter Teil soll ja dieses Jahr noch kommen (God Particle), aber da bin ich äußerst skeptisch!
*6,5/10*


*Hail, Caesar! (2016)*

Was war das bitte? In Erwartung einer guten Komödie hat mich dieser Film enttäuscht.
Zur Story sage ich jetzt nicht viel, habe ehrlich gesagt eh nicht viel davon verstanden. George Clooney wird als Schauspieler in den 50ern entführt - von Kommunisten, deren Anführer (wie sich erst später rausstellt) Channing Tatum ist!
Das war dann auch die einzige Szene bei der ich echt lachen musste - neben der dummen Tanzeinlage von eben diesem Tatum  Alle anderen 'witzigen' Szenen wirkten eher albern.
Der Cast war zwar mit Brolin, Clooney, Johansson, Hill und Fiennes recht prominent besetzt, mit Ausnahme von Brolin war das aber alles enttäuschend und ohne Tiefgang!
Ein komischer Film mit einem bekloppten Ende, dem ich gerade so *4/10* Punkte abringen kann.​


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Feb. 2017)

*Empörung*



> Marcus Messner (Logan Lerman) ist jung und fleißig: Er bekommt die Möglichkeit, an einem College zu studieren, kann sich den Sorgen seiner Eltern entziehen und muss nun vor allem nicht dem koscheren Metzgergewerbe seines Vaters nachgehen. In Winesburg, Ohio, will er unbedingt der Beste sein... Aber nicht nur verstört ihn die verführerische Olivia (Sarah Gadon) zutiefst, auch die Konfrontation mit dem erzkonservativen Dekan Caudwell (Tracy Letts), mit dem er sich höchst philosophische, aber gleichzeitig gnadenlose Rededuelle liefert, lässt ihn wider Willen zum Rebellen werden.




Zum Geburtstag Kinogutschein bekommen, den konnte man ja mal direkt sinnvoll investieren. Schön, dass der Film im Original mit Untertiteln lief.
Geboten bekommt der Zuschauer ein Drama, das größtenteils von einigen intensiven Dialogduellen lebt. Action oder Spannung gibt es nur wenig. Trotzdem hat mir der Streifen gut gefallen, die Buchvorlage kenne ich nicht, aber man soll ja Buch und Film sowieso nicht vergleichen, sind halt verschiedene Medien.
Bei der Punktvergabe gibt es natürlich einen Extrapunkt für meine (wahrscheinliche) Neue Numero Uno Sarah Gadon, eine Augenweide sondergleichen.
*7.5/10*




​


----------



## nicole2510 (22 Feb. 2017)

total witzigund spannend , familienfreundlich :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (2 Apr. 2017)

*Arrival*





Definitiv kein Film für die Masse. Der Film besitzt aber eine originelle Story und wird vom Cast rund um Adams, Renner und Whitaker grandios gespielt. Wer ein Fan von bedrückender Atmosphäre und tiefgründiger Science-Fiction ist, kommt hier auf seine Kosten.

*9/10 Punkten*


----------



## blackbox (14 Apr. 2017)

*Die Schöne und das Biest (2017)*

Ein sehr schöner Film, von dem ich kaum erwarten kann, dass er auf DVD kommt. Für meinen Geschmack gab es zu viel Gesang (auch wenn das zu erwarten war), doch die Schauspieler waren gut und es war dem Zeichentrickfilm sehr ähnlich, lieferte zugleich aber neue Informationen und Szenen.
*8/10*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (14 Apr. 2017)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Arrival*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bester Film erst gestern nochmals als Blu Ray gesehen, würde immer noch 10/10 vergeben:thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Apr. 2017)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Arrival*
> 
> *9/10 Punkten*



Hätte mir definitiv mehr erwartet. Das einzige was im Film wirklich gut dargestellt ist, ist die Dummheit und der Egoismus der Menschheit.

*5/10 Punkten* aber maximal


----------



## FunkyCop999 (15 Apr. 2017)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Hätte mir definitiv mehr erwartet. Das einzige was im Film wirklich gut dargestellt ist, ist die Dummheit und der Egoismus der Menschheit.
> 
> *5/10 Punkten* aber maximal



Ab in die Ecke und schäm dich wink2


----------



## Death Row (16 Apr. 2017)

*The Wolf of Wall Street*

Wenn ich nicht rein zufällig vor 2 Tagen die Dokumentation über den echten Jordan Belfort gesehen hätte, wäre der Film wohl an mir vorbei gegangen. Der Film ist skrupel- und zügellos, aber auch mit humoristischen Einlagen wenn es zB um die Drogentrips geht. Im Grunde ist der Film eine unterhaltsame dreistündige Orgie.





*8.5/10 Punkte*


----------



## Death Row (30 Apr. 2017)

*Guardians Of The Galaxy Vol. 2 (3D)*

Ohne groß spoilern fasse ich mich lieber kurz: eine wilde Achterbahnfahrt mit viel Tiefgang, geiler Musik, unerwarteten Wendungen und lockeren Sprüchen!

Achso, ihr braucht auch viel Sitzfleisch nach dem Abspann

*9.5/10 Punkten*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Apr. 2017)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Guardians Of The Galaxy Vol. 2 (3D)*
> 
> Ohne groß spoilern fasse ich mich lieber kurz: eine wilde Achterbahnfahrt mit viel Tiefgang, geiler Musik, unerwarteten Wendungen und lockeren Sprüchen!
> 
> ...



Dem ist nichts Hinzuzufügen mein Highlight in diesen Jahr :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## golizz89 (6 Mai 2017)

Habe nochmal Rogue One gesehen. Finde ihn nach wie vor echt großartig und angemessen düster.


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Mai 2017)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Guardians Of The Galaxy Vol. 2 (3D)*
> 
> *9.5/10 Punkten*



Unterschreibe ich voll und ganz :thumbup:

Nur 3D stinkt mal wieder ab :angry:


----------



## Death Row (15 Mai 2017)

*Passengers*

Sci-Fi mit Jennifer Lawrence und Chris Pratt. Ein atmosphärisches Abenteuer mit schönen Bildern und guten Darstellern. Leider auch etwas oberflächlich, wo ich mir mehr Tiefgang erwartet hätte. 

*7/10 Punkten*



​


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Mai 2017)

*Alien: Covenant*

Oh mein Gott Ridley Scott, was hast du uns da angetan kopf99

Die Freude war groß, da kommt ein Film im Kino mit Alien im Titel und angepriesen als Prequel zu den Originalen, und dann ist es zum Großteil nur eine Fortsetzung von diesem schlechten Prometheus (als Alien-Fan kann ich mich damit einfach nicht anfreunden) und der Rest einfach ein Science-Fiction-Film der halt im Alien-Universum spielt, warum auch immer 

Der Film wirft mehr Fragen auf als er klärt. Man erfährt zwar endlich wo die Xenomorphen aus den Originalteilen herkommen, aber diese Erklärung ist mal sowas von schlecht und an den Haaren herbeigezogen, dass ich am liebsten sofort das Kino verlassen hätte. Dies ist auch die einzige wirkliche Verbindung zu Alien. Auch die Darsteller konnten mich, bis auf Kathrine Waterson in einigen Szenen, nicht wirklich überzeugen. Könnte aber auch am miesen Drehbuch liegen. Und erst die Xenomorphen bevor sie sich verwandeln, man man kopf99

Wer Prometheus gut fand, wird hier vielleicht auf seine Kosten kommen. Für alle Alien-Fans heißt es: Finger weg. Daher nur:

*3/10*​


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Mai 2017)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Passengers*
> 
> Sci-Fi mit Jennifer Lawrence und Chris Pratt. Ein atmosphärisches Abenteuer mit schönen Bildern und guten Darstellern. Leider auch etwas oberflächlich, wo ich mir mehr Tiefgang erwartet hätte.
> 
> *7/10 Punkten*



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, ein sehr guter Film. Allerdings am Anfang etwas zäh und dafür das Ende zu schnell abgehandelt. Ansonsten sehenswert. Und Jlaw ist echt :drip:
Daher:

*8/10*​


----------



## Death Row (5 Juni 2017)

*xXx: Die Rückkehr des Xander Cage*

Adrenalinbepackter Stuss und für die Filmleinwand eindeutig zu schade gewesen.

*3/10 Punkten	*



 

 

​


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Juni 2017)

*xXx: Die Rückkehr des Xander Cage*

Schneller Actionkracher ohne viel Tiefgang oder Story für kurzweilige Unterhaltung. Fans des ersten Teils und Actionfreunde werden hier auf ihre Kosten kommen. Optische Highlights waren für mich Ninja und Ruby :drip:
Daher: *4/10*​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Juni 2017)

*Wonder Women* - *9/10* - Die perfekte Mischung aus Action,CGI und Komik. Mit einer tollen Chemie zwischen Gal Gadot und Chris Pine. Einzigster Schwachpunkt der Endgegner war leider etwas zu blass.


----------



## Death Row (18 Juni 2017)

War auch schwer begeistert vom Film und finde er hat jeden Cent vom Einspielergebnis bisher verdient. Einzig das 3D war unnötig

*8.5/10 Punkten*


----------



## Death Row (25 Juni 2017)

*Baywatch*

Langgezogene TV-Folge auf Kino-Niveau. Für Fans (der Serie, von Beach-Babes, und The Rock) ein Muss. Der Film nimmt sich auch nicht ernst. Wenn man das alles weiss wird man super unterhalten.
*
7/10 Punkten*


----------



## Death Row (13 Juli 2017)

*Nerve*

Spannender Thriller mit Emma Roberts 

*7/10 Punkten*


----------



## Jools (14 Juli 2017)

*Ghost in the Shell*

Top Realverfilmung des Mangas! Atmosphäre genau eingefangen, optisch ein Augenschmaus und Scarlett Johansson in einer ihrer besten Rollen.

*9/10 Punkte*


----------



## Death Row (15 Juli 2017)

*Kong: Skull Island*

Besser als ich erwartet habe. Die Kritiken waren ja sehr durchwachsen, aber ich kann sie keinesfalls nachvollziehen. Ich fühlte mich super unterhalten. Sam Jackson natürlich cool wie immer,

*8/10 Punkten*


*Spiderman: Homecoming*

Der Film erfindet das Rad natürlich nicht neu, dafür sind die vorherigen Filme einfach zu frisch. Dennoch kam ich gut damit klar. Wenn er gut in das Marvel-Universum eingebunden wird und die kommenden Solo-Filme von ihm nicht direkt wieder übertrieben aufgezogen werden bin ich dabei.

*8/10 Punkten	*


----------



## Kira052011 (30 Sep. 2017)

Ich bin Fan von Walking Dead und diversen Horror Filmen und Serien. Gerade "Bates Motel" geschaut, schade dass die 5. Staffel auch die letzte ist :-(


----------



## orange25 (8 Okt. 2017)

Dr no the first james bond movie


----------



## Death Row (4 Feb. 2018)

*Blade Runner 2049*

Es ist schon viel zu lange her, dass ein Film mich geflasht hat. Jetzt ist es wieder soweit. Hier hat man so gut wie alles richtig gemacht und eine würdige Fortsetzung meines Lieblingsfilms gedreht.

*10/10 Punkten*


----------



## Death Row (11 Feb. 2018)

*The Cloverfield Paradox*

Wenn ich sage, dass ich den Film ab jetzt ignorieren werde, dann ist das noch nett gemeint. Einzeln wäre der Film passabel gewesen. Er hat die Aufmerksamkeit jetzt eben dadurch bekommen, da er im "Cloververse" angesiedelt ist (durch Nachdrehs wohlgemerkt!). 

*5/10 Punkten*


----------



## ElCoyote (17 März 2018)

Jigsaw, blu ray, 3/5, spannend, Tobin Bell ist immer cool


----------



## Death Row (5 Juli 2018)

*The Shape Of Water*

Ein wundervolles Märchen, zurecht mit Preisen überhäuft!

*9.5/10 Punkten*


----------



## Death Row (3 Aug. 2018)

*Ant-Man and The Wasp*

Locker flockiges Marvel-Abenteuer. Nach "Infinity War" tritt man hier auf die Bremse, aber bietet dennoch gute Unterhaltung - vielleicht sogar für die jüngeren geeignet. Der FIlm wirft eigentlich mehr Fragen auf, als er beantwortet, aber am Ende wird doch noch eine gewisse Brücke geschlagen für ihrwisstschonwas

*7/10 Punkten*


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Juli 2019)

*Tannbach*

Bei Amazon alle Folgen am Stück angeschaut, für eine deutsche TV-Serie sehr gut gemacht, freue mich schon auf neue Folgen + *Henriette Confurius* - eigentlich gar nicht mein Typ aber trotzdem: love2


----------



## Linalover69 (5 Aug. 2019)

The Boys auf Amazon. Deutlich besser als gedacht.


----------



## Bern_rondon (21 Aug. 2019)

Fargo muss man gesehen haben


----------



## gargamel (14 Sep. 2019)

Once upon a time


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Sep. 2019)

gargamel schrieb:


> Once upon a time



Auch letztens im Kino geschaut, bin noch unentschlossen ob ich den gut finde 

Muss ich wohl noch mal anschauen, wenn er demnächst im Heimkino kommt


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Dez. 2019)

*6 Underground*

Naja was soll man sagen, Actionkracher von Michael Bay halt. Sinn und Tiefgang vermisst man hier genauso wie Logik. 

Wer kurzweilige, schnelle und abgefahrene Action sucht ist hier genau richtig. Ryan Reynolds erinnert mich stark an seine Rolle als Deadpool. Dumme Sprüche und Gewalt inbegriffen.

Hab mich trotz allem für zwei Stunden amüsiert.

Daher:

*4/10 Punkten*​


----------



## Death Row (25 Apr. 2020)

*Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers*

In den ersten 20 Minuten kam es mir vor, dass der Film schon gleich zuende gehen wird, da einfach sehr viel abgefrühstückt wird. Er fängt sich danach etwas wieder und wird zum Ende hin wieder besser. Man hat versucht, einiges geradezubügeln, was den Fans an Episode 8 gestört hat. Man konnte mit Carrie Fisher leider nicht mehr viel machen aus bekannten Gründen. Der Showdown war dann auch okay, aber es war einfach viel zu dunkel, sodass man kaum was erkennen konnte ausser es kam mal ein Blitz oder eine Explosion. Alles in allem hat man noch die Kurve gekriegt, dass es nicht mehr so seltsam rüberkam wie in Episode 8.

*7,5/10 Punkten*


----------



## Death Row (18 Aug. 2020)

*John Wick 3*

Eine schöne gnadenlose Fortsetzung. Zwei weitere Fortsetzungen sind schon geplant, aber ich fürchte, dass es dann abgelutscht wirkt. 

*8/10 Punkten*


----------



## dante_23 (23 Aug. 2020)

Death Row schrieb:


> *John Wick 3*
> 
> Eine schöne gnadenlose Fortsetzung. Zwei weitere Fortsetzungen sind schon geplant, aber ich fürchte, dass es dann abgelutscht wirkt.
> 
> *8/10 Punkten*



aso? ich dachte, mit dem dritten teil wird die serie abgeschlossen??? idk


----------



## Death Row (23 Aug. 2020)

Quelle:

https://deadline.com/2020/08/john-w...k-to-back-with-fourth-installment-1203006611/


----------



## Death Row (28 Dez. 2020)

*Wir können nicht anders*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj0Uu4bDvMQ

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Und man kann deutsche Komödien auch ohne Matthias Schweighöfer und Til Schweiger drehen. 

*7/10 Punkten*


----------



## Marco2 (12 Aug. 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyFLM0pLTyA


----------



## Chronic (6 Okt. 2021)

Zombieland 2

Ist ganz in Ordnung, stinkt meiner Meinung nach gegen den ersten Teil ab. Aber dieser Stumpfe Humor ist trotzdem amüsant.

7/10


----------



## SixStringCowgirl (16 Jan. 2022)

Halloween Kills Extended Cut


----------



## Death Row (20 März 2022)

*Lost Highway / Mulholland Drive*

Wer mal Filme "abseits der Norm" und mit nichtlinearer Erzählungsweise erleben möchte, ist hier bei beiden Filmen sehr gut beraten. Sehr viel "Mindf*ck" mit viel Interpretationsspielraum bieten sowohl *Lost Highway* als auch *Mulholland Drive*.

*8-9/10 Punkten*

*Naked Lunch*

Oh man. Oh man. Was war das? Der Film ist ein einziger Drogentrip, sehr wirre Charaktere. Ein abschließendes Urteil ist schwierig.

*?/10*


----------



## Death Row (28 März 2022)

*Resident Evil: Welcome To Racoon City
*
Ein erneuter Fehlschlag für das Franchise. Eine richtige Verfilmung ist dem Spiel einfach nicht vergönnt. Sinnlose Ballerei, ein paar Insider hier und da, aber keine nennenswerten Höhepunkte. Wenn man den Namen "Resident Evil" aus dem Titel gestrichen hätte, wäre das der einzig richtige Schritt gewesen. Es kam mir auch eher vor, als hätte man einen Youtube-Fanfilm gesehen anstatt einer Hollywood-Produktion. Für Fans der Spiele absolut nicht zu empfehlen.

*3/10 Punkten*


----------



## Mandalorianer (28 März 2022)

Danke Death für die Info, ich wollt den die Tage bei Sky schon kaufen,
hätte mich wohl tot geärgert. Anschaun werd ich ihn wohl trotzdem wenn der Gratis drin ist.



hab damals alles auf PS1,PS2,PS3, &PS4 davon gespielt, bin nämlich auch ein riesen Fan


----------



## Death Row (7 Juli 2022)

*The Batman (2021)*

Der Film nimmt sich viel Zeit. Sehr viel Zeit. Schauspielerisch und von der Story her einwandfrei, aber: er ist schon f......lang (knapp *drei *Stunden). Der Film ist nichts für zwischendurch und auch nur für Fans gedacht. Vom Grundton her ist er noch viel kälter und düsterer als alle anderen Verfilmungen. 

*7/10 Punkten*


----------



## Death Row (10 Juli 2022)

*Matrix: Ressurections*

Hab die Handlung nicht verstanden. Hab die Katze jetzt in den Backofen geschoben.....

Will sagen: ich hab überhaupt nicht verstanden, worum es ging und was der Film sein will. Pseudo-Philosophische Dialoge und gefühlskalte Interaktionen. Sehr schade.

*3/10 Punkten*


----------



## TNT (11 Juli 2022)

8 von 10 Punkten





Wobei Gran Torino ein, zwei Klassen besser ist. Der 10 von 10


----------

